# NEU... MTB Treff in Böblingen !!!



## cafescup (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir mussten feststellen, dass viele Biker oft allein durch den Wald ihre Runden drehen. Es ist auch schwierig sich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen, da die konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Unterschiede teilweise recht groß sind,
und manche sich dann nicht sicher sind ob sie mithalten können (bzw. das Tempo ihen zu langsam ist).

Aus diesem Grund haben wir beschlossen, einen lockeren  Treff in Böblingen zu organisieren bei dem jede(r) mitfahren kann der Lust und Laune hat.
Bei uns steht der Spass am Biken im Vordergrund.

Wir treffen uns Mittwochs für ca. 2 Stunden ab ca. 18:00 Uhr, und Samstags bzw. Sonntags nach Absprache.

Bei Interesse schau doch einfach mal auf unsere Hompage.


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (6. Juli 2008)

Ein sehr schönes Angebot, dem ich bestimmt auch einmal folgen werde 

Freilich kann ich Deinen Prämissen nicht ganz nachfühlen. Angesichts der vielen Dienstags-/Mittwochs-/Samstags-/Sonntags-Fahrer, der Vaihinger/Uni/Schönbuch/Gäu/After-Wörk-Cliquen hatte ich bislang nicht den Eindruck, dass südlich von Stuttgart überhaupt noch ein Biker allein in den Wald dürfe.  (Wobei das bei den fiesen Wildsäuen hier sicher gut ist so.)  Und jemandem, bei dem nicht auch Spaß (und Rücksichtnahme) im Vordergrund stünde, begegne ich ganz selten...

Postet Eure ersten Termine doch auch hier, das schafft Flexibilität für den Terminkalender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (6. Juli 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Angebot, dem ich bestimmt auch einmal folgen werde
> 
> Freilich kann ich Deinen Prämissen nicht ganz nachfühlen. Angesichts der vielen Dienstags-/Mittwochs-/Samstags-/Sonntags-Fahrer, der Vaihinger/Uni/Schönbuch/Gäu/After-Wörk-Cliquen hatte ich bislang nicht den Eindruck, dass südlich von Stuttgart überhaupt noch ein Biker allein in den Wald dürfe.  (Wobei das bei den fiesen Wildsäuen hier sicher gut ist so.)  Und jemandem, bei dem nicht auch Spaß (und Rücksichtnahme) im Vordergrund stünde, begegne ich ganz selten...
> 
> Postet Eure ersten Termine doch auch hier, das schafft Flexibilität für den Terminkalender.



Hallo und danke für die Anregung,

auf unseren Touren sind wir schon einigen begegnet die meist allein fahren. Sicherlich ist das oft auch eine zeitliche Sache. 
Das Angegot hier im Forum ist schon da, doch haben einige (so haben wir gelegentlich die Erfahrung gemacht), die noch nicht solange biken bzw. Einsteiger sind, bedenken bei solchen Gruppen mithalten zu können.

Bei uns ist die Sympatie genauso wichtig wie der Spaß am Biken selbst. Unser Ziel ist einfach nur eine fröhliche Gemeinschaft gründen.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch hier die Info loswerden.
Wir haben einen neuen Treff ins Leben gerufen (www.mtb-treff-bb.de) und starten am Mittwoch 09.07. um 18:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg (siehe Homepage / Treffpunkte). Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne mitfahren. Bitte gebt kurz per Mail bescheid wenn jemand mitfahren möchte. 

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## 4mate (8. Juli 2008)

Mail ? Nix , - hier   ! 
Seid ihr Freimaurer oder Christen ?  

- Wer ist wir ?
- Wohin ?
- Wieviel Kilo- und Höhenmeter ?


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Juli 2008)

Hey, hätte Mittwochs auch Intresse, was genau fahrt ihr denn? Technische Trails oder eher was für den CC-Racer? 
Gruß Robin


----------



## cafescup (9. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hey, hätte Mittwochs auch Intresse, was genau fahrt ihr denn? Technische Trails oder eher was für den CC-Racer?
> Gruß Robin



Hallo Robin,

wie auf der HP beschrieben, haben wir uns entschlossen einen Treff ins Leben zu rufen und orientieren uns nun erstmal. Micha (hier nicht bekannt) und ich fahren schon seit mehreren Jahren. Heute 09.07. kommt jemand unbekanntes mit dazu und evtl. noch ein Bekannter von mir, der aber fahrtechnisch und konditionell noch nicht so fit ist (jeder fängt mal an ). Deshalb wird es wohl heute eher tourenmäßig verlaufen. Alles andere stellt sich  so nach und nach ein.
Wäre schön wenn Du heute auch dabei wärst ! 

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (9. Juli 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> ...Heute 09.07. kommt jemand unbekanntes mit ...



Der müße dann ich sein


Nachdem es die letzten Tage fast durch gehend geregent hat, dürften die meisten Schönbuch Trails unfahrbar sein. Am Birkensee war es die vergangenen Tage schon fast, eben nur fast, unmöglich durch zu kommen.

Bin aber auch für ne Schlammschlacht zu begeistern. 

Bis später.


----------



## cafescup (9. Juli 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Der müße dann ich sein
> 
> 
> Nachdem es die letzten Tage fast durch gehend geregent hat, dürften die meisten Schönbuch Trails unfahrbar sein. Am Birkensee war es die vergangenen Tage schon fast, eben nur fast, unmöglich durch zu kommen.
> ...



Ja genau  
Dann tun wir was für die Kondition und fahren GA Waldautobahn zum kennenlernen.
Zwischen Hildrizhausen und Herrenberg ist öfters tiefer Schlamm. Soll zwar gut für die Haut sein aber ....

Also bis später..


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo cafescup, 

Dein Post freut mich in doppelter Hinsicht, 
a) Deiner Bandscheibe scheint es wieder besser zu gehen und 
b) es gibt wieder eine neue Gruppe der man sich anschließen kann

Ich bin zwar momentan etwas lädiert aber sobald es mir besser geht, bin ich mal dabei. 

Ruf mich mal an.

Greetz ra.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mich euch ganz gern anschließen, komme aus Flacht - mit ner Enduro, wir müssen einfach mal wegen dem Tempo schauen. Aber wie gesagt, allgemein wär ich nicht abgeneigt. Fahre uA. auch im "Enduro-Touren rund um Leonberg" mit. Super Truppe! 
Telefonnummer schick ich dir via PN.
Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (9. Juli 2008)

@ Holk,

schön was von Dir zu hören. Wäre super wenn Du mal dabei wärst.
Ich trete übrigens in Ehningen Deine Nachfolge ab September an.
Freue mich schon mächtig drauf.
Meld Dich einfach mal.

@ Robin

das haut schon hin übrigens DaBoom ist auch mit dabei. 

Also bis später..

Grüße Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (10. Juli 2008)

Die 1. Ausfahrt zum kennenlernen gestern war wirklich super. Die Teilnehmer waren sehr nett und wir haben neue Wege kennengelernt. Wenn sich das so weiter entwickelt werden wir noch jede Menge Spaß haben.

@ DaBoom 

hat gestern richtig Spaß gemacht 

@ Lautsprecher

hat ebenfalls richtig Spaß gemacht, und besorg Dir ne Bremse ! 

Ihr könnt auch in den *Bolg* schreiben.


----------



## plusminus (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Jürgen,

freut mich, dass der Treff gleich so gut ankommt. Ich werde mich demnächst sicherlich auch mal blicken lassen. Unter Umständen ist ja mal ein Intermezzo mit der "MTB-Club Stuttgart"-Mittwochsgruppe drin bei der ich meistens fahr. Wir sind ja eigentlich auch für jeden Spaß zu haben 

Unsere Würmtal/Nagoldtalrunde steht auch noch aus!

Axel


----------



## cafescup (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Axel,

wie geht`s denn? Gerade dachte ich die Nagoldrunde... ja klar und wollte spontan den kommenden Samstag vorschlagen, aber..... beim Blick auf den Wetterbericht, denke ich, können wir das vergessen.
Gestern habe ich (wir) im Schönbuch dank DaBoom wieder einen neuen Trail kennen gelernt. 

Und wegen der RR Runde melde Dich einfach mal.


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Juli 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> 
> Und wegen der RR Runde melde Dich einfach mal.
> ...



Solange Ihr nicht anfangt Euch die Beine zu rasieren.......

Greetz ra.

P.S.: ich bin auch mal auf den neuen Trail gespannt


----------



## cafescup (10. Juli 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Solange Ihr nicht anfangt Euch die Beine zu rasieren.......
> 
> Greetz ra.
> 
> P.S.: ich bin auch mal auf den neuen Trail gespannt




Nun.. woher weißt Du ob meine Beine nicht rasiert sind?
Laß Dich bitte schnell gesund pflegen. Und melde Dich wegen dem Kid-Bike.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (10. Juli 2008)

Fährt zufällig auch heute Abend jemand?  Mittwochs komm ich leider oft erst sehr spät nach Hause, so dass eine After-Work-Runde nicht drin ist.  Heute ab 18 oder 18:30 Uhr irgendwo in BB und ich wär dabei.


----------



## cafescup (11. Juli 2008)

@ carmin,

sorry, ich hab`s zu spät gelesen . Ich wäre sonst dabei gewesen.
Aber vielleicht klappt`s ja nächsten Mittwoch!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## rookee (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

schön zu sehen, dass hier gerade eine neue Guppe am entstehen ist.

Ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach neuen Mitfahrern und würde mich darum auch gerne bei der nächsten Tour anschließen.

Wann fahr ihr denn das nächste Mal gemeinsam aus?
Ich hätte große lust nächsten Woche mal zusammen durch die aufgeweichten Trails zu sauen 

Grüße aus Dagersche
Joachim


----------



## cafescup (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kein Problem! 

Mittwoch, 16.07. um 18:00 Uhr wäre die nächste Ausfahrt.
Treffpunkt gebe ich unter www.mtb-treff-bb.de rechtzeitig bekannt.

Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag noch

Jürgen

PS. Wäre schön wenn Du mitfährst


----------



## cafescup (15. Juli 2008)

*Treffen Mittwoch, 16.07.08 um 18:00 Uhr*

Am Mittoch 16.07.08 um 18:00 Uhr ist es wieder soweit. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich wieder den Real-Parkplatz im Röhrerweg vor. Anmeldungen, Änderungswünsche und Tourvorschläge bitte 
per Mail abgeben.

Änderungen bzw. Absage wegen schlechtem Wetter findet ihr auf
http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/7.html


----------



## DaBoom (20. Juli 2008)

Nach zwei Touren eine Zusammenfassung:

1. Runde
Fahrer: cafescup, LautSprecher, ich

Treffpunkt -> Mauren -> Altdorf -> Schönbuch (Birkensee, Soldatengrab, Neue Brücke) -> Hildrizhausen -> Mauren -> Ehnigen Herdstelle -> Böblingen Zentrum

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten:
46,35km, 02:19:06 Fahrzeit, 526hm (Treffpunkt-> ~Treffpunkt)

-->  Panorama-Tour(Maurener Tal, Birkensee, ..) mit trails (Birkensee->Soldatengrab)


2. Runde
Fahrer: cafescup, rookee, ich

Treffpunkt -> Mauren -> ??? -> Hildrizhausen -> ??? -> Mauren -> Ehingen -> Böblingen(Tierheim) -> Böblingen Zentrum

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten:
31,72km, 1:41:55 Fahrzeit, 332hm

--> Irgendwo im 2. schwäbischen Bermuda-Dreieck im Schlamm, DORT waren wir unterwegs


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juli 2008)

Ganz vergessen, die Runde mit euch hat mir sehr gefallen! Nur leider ist der Treffpunkt von mir schon weit weg


----------



## rookee (20. Juli 2008)

war ne nette Ausfahrt und die Schnaken haben ein Festmahl gefeiert. Ich habe 22 Stiche gezählt 

Dank der Fachleute, ist ein defekter Dämpfer entdeckt und zwischenzeitlich ersetzt worden, der nun dringend nach einer Ausfahrt schreit.


----------



## cafescup (21. Juli 2008)

Na Hallo,

@rookee
da bin aber froh, da wird Dir das Fahren jetzt richtig spass machen.

@all

Am Mittwoch, 23.07. um 18:00 Uhr wäre es wieder soweit.

Vorschlag diesmal: Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne und dann eine Runde im Sieben-Mühlen-Tal?

Wie üblich bitte rechtszeitig Bescheid geben.


@DaBoom

Meld Dich mal wegen dem Frame bitte. Die Tel.hast Du ja.


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (21. Juli 2008)

Trotz Autan Active wurde ich drei mal angezapft. Natürlich, genau neben den Schrammen die ich mir beim Bodenkontakt geholt habe.

Bin am kommenden Mi dabei. Treffpunkt gerne auch an der Kaserne.

Eventuell kommt noch einer mit...ER könnte sich ja mal zu Wort melden *HUST*

@cafescup 
-> Am MI. müssen wir mal einen Termin für eine Ortsbesichtigung vereinbaren.

Bis MI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (22. Juli 2008)

@ all

Sonntag, hat`s mich wohl erwischt. Gefahren, nass geworden bis auf die Haut und dann gefroren . Momentan sieht es deshalb bei mir wegen Mittwoch nicht sehr gut aus. Die Nase ist zu und der Hals trägt das Seine  dazu bei.
ich hoffe immer noch, dass sich das noch gibt, ansonsten müsst Ihr leider ohne mich losziehen 

ich meld mich aber auf jeden Fall noch.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## INT3NS3 (22. Juli 2008)

@DaBoom 
Das wäre dann wohl ich. Sorry wird die Woche wieder nichts. Wurde von meinem
Meister am Freitag mal wieder zur 4ten Woche Spätschicht hintereinander verdonnert. 
Aber nach dem Urlaub klappts bestimmt. 

CU


----------



## DaBoom (22. Juli 2008)

@INT3NS3
true true
Tja...

@cafescup
Dann mal gute Besserung. Hoffe du wirst bis morgen wieder fit.
Hatte am So. mehr Glück wie du, bin 2,5h bei angenehmen Wetter gefahren.

Ach so ja:
http://www.dietotenhosen.de/veroeffentlichungen_songtexte.php?text=singles/steh_auf/steh_auf.php


----------



## rookee (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

mir reicht es heute auch nicht auf 18.00 Uhr, weil ich da mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen muß.

Wenn sich die Tour um eine halbe Stunde verschieben lassen würde, könnte es aber doch noch klappen.

Wer wäre denn heute überhaupt dabei?


----------



## cafescup (23. Juli 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir reicht es heute auch nicht auf 18.00 Uhr, weil ich da mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen muß.
> 
> ...



Hallo @all

Also ich falle wegen einer Erkältung heute leider aus  und bin ab 30.07. bis 18.08. im Urlaub.

@rookee

ich habe Dir ne SMS geschrieben und DaBoom ebenso.

Er wird sich wohl bei Dir melden.

Vielleicht klappt es ja vor meinem Urlaub ja trotzdem nochmal.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre noch dabei.

Hätte auch kein Problem damit um 18.30 zu starten.

Treffpunkt können wir auch gerne auf den real Parkplatz verschieben, wenn dir/euch(leider gab es bisher keine weiteren Anmeldungen) das geschickter ist.


----------



## rookee (23. Juli 2008)

Also, dann 18.30 am Real Römerweg.

Dank Cafescub hab ich auch nen Track für den elektronischen Helfer dabei.


----------



## DaBoom (23. Juli 2008)

RöHRERweg.


Also an alle die mitfahren wollen:

Treffpunkt Real Röhrerweg, siehe http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html
Start: 18:30

Mitfahrer:
rookee, meiner einer

Tour:
wird kurzfristig entschieden. 

CU



--> Update:

rookee und ich sind heute eine Kombination der letzten Touren gefahren. 
Mauren -> Schönbuch -> Hildrizhausen -> Mauren -> Ehningen -> Böblingen
36,19km, 508hm


Schön wars.


----------



## cycle-lisa (25. Juli 2008)

hi jungs,
ich schließ mich auch mal irgendwann an... seit ihr immer mittwochs unterwegs oder auch mal an anderen tagen - wochenenden und so? möcht morgen richtig schön lang fahren auch paart technische sachen - schwäbische alp oder schwarzwald - hat jemand lust? 
Axel du auch hier

grüße lisa(Schönaich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (25. Juli 2008)

Hey,

bisher sind wir nur Mittwoch Nachmittag/Abend gefahren.

Angedacht sind auch längere Touren am Wochenende. Bisher hat sich dies noch nicht ergeben. 

Dazu kommt noch dass sich einige in den Sommerurlaub begeben, Frechheit.
NEIN, es sei euch gegönnt.


----------



## plusminus (25. Juli 2008)

@Lisa: wenn du net mit mir fahren gehst muss ich mir halt andere Beschäftigungen suchen. Zum Beispiel jetzt erstmal für ne Woche nach Lenzerheide 
Wenn Du in der Woche vor der Trans Schwarzwald was fahren willst melde Dich. Ich schau auch mal bei der TS vorbei (will ein paar Marathonstrecken im Schwarzwald abfahren), also bis spätestens dort.

Axel


----------



## eisenzwerg (25. Juli 2008)

Moin moin, ich bin der neue. Cafescup hat vielleicht schon von mir erzählt, da ich am letzten Samstag mit ihm eine Runde gefahren bin um festzustellen ob ich fit genug für euch bin oder nicht. Was gibt es sonst noch? Ja, ich wohne in Sifi, habe mir ein Centurion Backfire LRS 1  zugelegt, bin  ansonsten  in Sachen MTB  ein Neuling der ab und zu mal doofe Fragen stellt.  
Wenn ihr morgen fahren geht, dann sagt doch einfach kurz bescheid, ich wäre dabei. Treffpunkt ist eher mal egal.

Wer Fragen an mich hat, soll sie stellen.

Der Eisenzwerg


----------



## rookee (26. Juli 2008)

ich werde in den nächsten 20 min von hier losfahren.

wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, bin ich (auch später noch) unter 0160/9478 0001 erreichbar. 

Grüße Joachim


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei beim Frühsport.


----------



## symore (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ist morgen jemand unterwegs (ich müsste aber schon recht früh starten, so gegen 09:00 / 09:30 Uhr)? Ansonsten mache ich dann eine Schönbuchrunde, Start in Altdorf, siehe Thread Schönbuch. Bis dahin...
MfG Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (26. Juli 2008)

symore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist morgen jemand unterwegs (ich müsste aber schon recht früh starten, so gegen 09:00 / 09:30 Uhr)? Ansonsten mache ich dann eine Schönbuchrunde, Start in Altdorf, siehe Thread Schönbuch. Bis dahin...
> MfG Holger



Bin dabei -> siehe Schönbuch thread


----

Für alle Nachtschwärmer vorab News vom MTB Treff BB:


Sonntag, 27.07.08 um 16:00 Uhr starten wir eine Tour.
Startpunkt voraussichtlich Panzerkaserne. -> Karte auf der Homepage

Bitte nochmals reinschauen, um endgültige Startzeit und Treffpunkt zu überprüfen.


----------



## DaBoom (29. Juli 2008)

Nun doch nen Doppelpost

So,
an alle die noch nicht in die Ferne gereist sind, morgen 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt real Parkplatz.

Entweder eine Tour zur KaBa-Ranch (Katzenbacher Hof) oder durch den Schönbuch.
Vorschläge/Alternativen sind willkommen.

Bitte kurze Rückmeldung (Eintrag oder PN).

btw
Ein paar Euros einpacken, eventuell machen wir am Biergarten "Grüner Baum" oder der KaBa-Ranch eine Boxenstopp.


----------



## cafescup (29. Juli 2008)

Jetzt bin ich aber neidisch 

ich verabschiede mich in den Urlaub, und bin am 17.08. wieder zurück.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und Kette rechts . 
Auf den 20.08. um 18:00 Uhr freue ich mich dennoch schon.


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. Juli 2008)

Komm gesund aus deinem Urlaub zurück, dann kannst du wieder mitfahren.
Eisenzwerg


----------



## rookee (29. Juli 2008)

Da si´mer dabei, das ist PRI HI MAH 
ViVa in´ Schönbuch na

(Das war nur wegen dem Reim, gegen KaBa und Bier ist nix einzuwenden)


----------



## DaBoom (31. Juli 2008)

So,

die gestrige Tour hat uns über Schönaich zur KaBa Ranch geführt.

Für die Statistik:
48,99km, 2:38:14h, 555hm


----------



## Hundert4 (3. August 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir mussten feststellen, dass viele Biker oft allein durch den Wald ihre Runden drehen. Es ist auch schwierig sich einer Gruppe anzuschliessen, da die konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Unterschiede teilweise recht groß sind,
> und manche sich dann nicht sicher sind ob sie mithalten können (bzw. das Tempo ihen zu langsam ist).
> ...


Halllo zusammen
Komme aus Hlozgerlingen und hätte Interesse auch mal bei euch vorbeizuschauen.
Wann plant ihr eure nächste Ausfahrt.
Ich fahre immer vor der Arbeit(Nachtschicht).Kommende Woche>Mo-Mittw.ca.18:00 >Do.19:00>Fr.18:00 Uhr


----------



## cycle-lisa (4. August 2008)

hi, hat jemand lust ganz locker heut noch 1,5h fahren zugehen? war krank und will nur bisle rollern? oder mal was anderes: in die snek ins bären?  grüße


----------



## eisenzwerg (4. August 2008)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## rookee (4. August 2008)

ich war gestern noch unterwegs, jetzt müssen dringend ein paar Einstellungsarbeiten gemacht werden.
u.a. ist die Federgabel nicht mehr OK, deshalb ist bei mir fraglich, ob das Rad bis Mittwoch wieder fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (6. August 2008)

Heute 18 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne, wer wäre denn dabei? 
0177 6221207


----------



## rookee (6. August 2008)

Sorry, ich falle heute aus Zeitgründen aus...

Hat evtl. am So. früh jemand lust mit mir diese Strecke zu fahren?
Das Höhenprofil ist eine Herausforderung und die Trails sollen anspruchsvoll sein, also ist die Tour vermutlich eher was für die geübte Fraktion.
Ich möchte mich dort einer Truppe anschließen.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1565.html

Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## plusminus (6. August 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher aber die Beschreibung scheint mit dem übereinzustimmen was ich neulich mal gefahren bin. Das ist einen wahnsinnig tolle Runde mit super Trails. Von der Badner Höhe runter gilt es aber wirklich sein Rad zu beherrschen. Die Höhenmeter sind gut meisterbar und führen nicht über unmenschliche Steigungen.

Gaaaaaaanz vielleicht wäre ich dabei. Muss das heute Abend mal absprechen, und dann ist da noch diese Geburtstagsfeier am Samstag Abend.....

Axel


----------



## DaBoom (6. August 2008)

Hey rookee,

werde dir in den kommenden Tage Bescheid geben wie es bei mir aussieht.

Sieht aber sehr einladend aus.


----------



## DaBoom (7. August 2008)

Mit einem Tag Verspätung:

Heute Nachmittag 18:00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne

Locker leicht zur KaBa-Ranch und wieder zurück


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. August 2008)

Bin dabei.

Der Eisenzwerg


----------



## rookee (7. August 2008)

Dito, ich hoffe ich schaff´s dieses mal pünktlich

EDIT:

Planänderung, 
Ihr fahrt doch sicher wieder am Krankenhaus Sifi vorbei?! ich würde mich dann dort am *Wasserturm* anschließen.
Wenn es etwas Trailiger sein darf, würde ich gerne nach Navi fahren, die Strecke macht einen heiden Spaß! Ähnlich HW5


----------



## INT3NS3 (7. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich mal spontan eurer kleinen Gruppe an. Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
Also bis später.

Gruß, INT3NS3 (der mit dem SIMPLON)


----------



## DaBoom (7. August 2008)

So...

der erste Schauer ist in BB angekommen. Sieht soweit wieder alles gut aus.
Aber des Regenjäckle im Rucksack ist bestimmt keine schlechte Idee.

Bis denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (7. August 2008)

Schnorchel nicht vergessen!!


----------



## INT3NS3 (7. August 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> So...
> 
> der erste Schauer ist in BB angekommen. Sieht soweit wieder alles gut aus.
> Aber des Regenjäckle im Rucksack ist bestimmt keine schlechte Idee.
> ...



Sind wir etwa Mädchen!?


----------



## exel (7. August 2008)

Tag, ich es regnet nicht mehr (Sifi) ich würde mich auch am Wasserturm anschließen wollen (wird dann nur ne kleine Runde für mich). Dann kann man sich ja mal kennen lernen. Kommt ihr am Krankenhaus vorbei?


----------



## DaBoom (7. August 2008)

@ exel & rookee

Schließt euch mal kurz, dann könnt ihr euch am Wasserturm treffn und gemiensam uns entgegen fahren.

Würde sagen wir treffen uns entweder an der Brücke oder auf der Abzweigung in der Mitte des Weges vom Wasserturm Richtung A Brücke.

@rookee
Hast ja meine Handy-Nr.

CU


----------



## exel (7. August 2008)

rookee is wohl nicht online... Aber können uns natürlich auch an der Autobahnbrücke treffen. Du meinst die silberne (wos nach Vaihingen geht) oder? Und nicht die rosane. Ich schick dir mal mein Handynummer als PM. Wie lang braucht ihr ca bis zur Brücke?


----------



## DaBoom (7. August 2008)

@ INT3NS3
HA HA

@ exel, eisenzwerg, rookee

Schön wars, wie immer. Immer wieder verblüffend wo es noch Wege gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (7. August 2008)

Jo war auf jeden fall sehr cool. und nach etwa 3h tratsch  sind wir anderen 3 auch wieder daheim


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. August 2008)

Gut war es, jederzeit wieder.


----------



## DaBoom (8. August 2008)

Ich falle für So. schon mal aus. Treibe mich auf der Home&Garden in LuBu rum.

----                  ----

Damit es nicht ganz so spontan wie in den vergangenen Wochen wird:

MI, 13.08 18:00 real Parkplatz

http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder in den Schönbuch...oder doch lieber ....
Schauen wir mal.



Denke cafescup wird es auch noch auf der HP veröffentlichen, gut erholt nach seinem Urlaub sollte des ja drin sein.



@Hundert4
Wenns dir rein läuft einfach zur angegebenen Zeit am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. August 2008)

Tach die Gemeinde, welcher Urlauber oder Spätschichtler würde denn morgen (Montag) früh mit mir eine lockere Runde fahren gehen wollen? Gedacht hatte ich an so 1,5 - 2 Stunden.

Der Eisenzwerg


----------



## rookee (10. August 2008)

Für Mittwoch hat sich auch mein Nachbar schon angemeldet. Ich hoff Ihr kommt alle 

Heute waren DaBoom und ich auf einer sagenhaften Strecke in Forbach. 
Ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich wenn ich sage: "es war echt GEIL"


----------



## Andi76 (11. August 2008)

Hallo, wenn ihr wieder einmal in Richtung Rotwildpark unterwegs seit, dann würde ich mich anschließen.
Real ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit, da bin ich ja schon fertig wenn ich zum Treffpunkt ankomme.


----------



## rookee (11. August 2008)

meinst Du den Rotwildpark am Naturfreudenhaus in Herrenberg?


----------



## Andi76 (11. August 2008)

Nein, ich meine das Gebiet rund ums Bärenschlössle.


----------



## DaBoom (12. August 2008)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen da mir was dazwischen kommt/kam.

Dabei wollte ich euch die Rückenansicht beim Hardtail rasen zeigen.


Insider wissen dass mein Baby mit Bandscheibenvorfall außer Gefecht ist.


Bett(Keller-)ruhe bis Ende der Woche.


Wünsch euch viel Spaß und besseres Wetter.


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. August 2008)

Schade, ich hoffe das das bald besser wird.
Geht morgen trotzdem jemand fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. August 2008)

ich komm endlich mal (jippi, keine Termine...).  Wetter wird genial.


----------



## rookee (12. August 2008)

lt. Vorhersage gibt es morgen keinen Regen. Das läßt hoffen. 
Wenn alles klappt, bringe ich noch zwei neuen Gesichtern mit.

@ DaBoom
schon klar, Dir ist was dazwischen gekommen  
Gib´s zu, Du magst nur keinen Schlamm...


----------



## DaBoom (13. August 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> @ DaBoom
> schon klar, Dir ist was dazwischen gekommen
> Gib´s zu, Du magst nur keinen Schlamm...



Nicht so sehr wie du


----------



## Matthias247 (13. August 2008)

Hi

würde mich heute evtl. auch mal anschließen. Bin aber nicht allzu schnell 
Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?


----------



## rookee (13. August 2008)

Kein Problem, wir machen kein Tempo.

Treffpunkt 18.00 am Realparkplatz (siehe erster Beitrag im Thread)

meine Handy Nr. steht hier


----------



## exel (13. August 2008)

Tag zusammen. Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren, wollte aber schon mal fragen ob morgen auch jemand fährt. Vorzugsweise natürlich Richtung Sifi und so auf 1800. Aber das kann man noch verhandeln


----------



## eisenzwerg (13. August 2008)

Wäre ich dabei, mal vielleicht etwas Technik trainieren.

Zwerg


----------



## exel (13. August 2008)

Ja cool. Du kommst ja auch aus Sifi. Treff mer uns dann am Krankenhaus um 1800?


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. August 2008)

Einverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (14. August 2008)

ist am WE etwas geplant?

Ich würde gerne eine Schwarzwaldrunde drehen, habe aber noch kein Ziel.


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. August 2008)

34 km mit exel  und Golden Willow geradelt, neue Trails kennen gelernt und  jede Menge Spaß gehabt.

@exel: Nächste Woche umgekehrt treten?
@rokee: Ihr könnt ja in Altensteig in der Burg/Stadtmuseum vorbeiradeln, bin da mit meinem Verein zugange.


----------



## DaBoom (15. August 2008)

Mein Händler hat mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen. Nur die Hälfte der benötigten Teile sind gekommen.
Hoffe das Reset Racing zeitnah die Buchsen liefert, damit das Genius wieder auf die trails kommt.


----------



## INT3NS3 (16. August 2008)

@ DaBoom

Ist voll der Saftladen (wir wollen ja keine Namen nennen)...


----------



## DaBoom (16. August 2008)

Wer morgen früh aus dem Bett kommen sollte kann sich mir/uns anschließen, gefahren wird ne kleine 2-2,5h Tour durch den Schönbuch oder zum Bären Schlössle(könnte dann allerdings länger dauern).

Start 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Frechdax (Böblingen, Unterer See bei den Stufen) .

-> Komme mit nem Hardtail (wobei dass nichts heißt  )


----------



## cafescup (16. August 2008)

Soda hallo zusammen!! bin wieder im Lande,

Im Urlaub waren vieeeele Berge, aber es war genial. Nährer Bericht folgt

@ DaBoom

ich bin heute erst angekommen und werde um 10:00 Uhr noch nicht fahrbereit sein.

13:00 Uhr klingt viel besser. Wenn`s passen sollte gib bitte bescheid.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. August 2008)

Sollte jemand auch um 14 Uhr noch fahren, wär ich dabei.  Früher geht leider nicht wg Verwandtschaft...


----------



## DaBoom (17. August 2008)

Der 10 Uhr Treff steht, wer Lust hat, kann einfach vorbei kommen.
13 oder 14 Uhr ist mir egal. Klärt es ab, ich bin nach einer Mittagspause dabei.


----------



## cafescup (17. August 2008)

Hallo,

heute 14:00 Uhr wäre auch OK.

Treffpunkt??

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei..

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (17. August 2008)

supi, freu mich schon 


cafescup schrieb:


> Treffpunkt??


Wie Du magst -- irgendwo in BB, wo ich auch hinfinde   Frechdax, real, beliebige Straßenkreuzung oder GPS-Koordinaten...


----------



## cafescup (17. August 2008)

Hallo,

das Sieben Mühlen Tal wäre ganz nett.
Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Panzerkasere Böblingen vor, von da aus lässtes sich am besten fahren.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (17. August 2008)

ok, bis denne


----------



## cafescup (17. August 2008)

@ all

heute Termin 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkasere.

Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann gerne mit dazu kommen.


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (17. August 2008)

Wollte ja noch kurz Bescheid geben, dass ich noch nach Hause gefunden hab (okay, war ja nicht schwer  ).  Danke fürs Mitnehmen und die netten Plaudereien, war echt spaßig heut.

Jetzt warten wir noch auf eine Neuanmeldung...?   Wenn Du noch nach einem schönen Benutzernamen suchst, vielleicht gefallen Dir ja auch so doppeldeutige wie Theo Retisch, Klara Fall, Andy Arbeit, Claire Anlage oder Ismir Schnuppe...
hier gibts jedenfalls eine ziemliche Auswahl.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2008)

Ihr habt euch heute wohl den besseren Startzeitpunkt rausgesucht als ich. Bin um 18:30 noch zu kleinen Tour los und ziemlich nass geworden.

14:00 hab ich dann doch irgendwie nicht geschafft, gestern (eher heute) etwas spät ins Bett gekommen


----------



## eisenzwerg (18. August 2008)

Falle Mittwoch wahrscheinlich aus, da mein Gabel einige Sperenzchen macht, und nicht so funktionieren will wie sie soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (18. August 2008)

10er Treff ging wie geplant zum Katzenbacher Hof. Es wurden alle bekannten trails mitgenommen.
Dank rookee und exel sind es weit mehr als früher.

14er Treff ging ins schwäbische Bermuda-Dreieck. Bis auf Waldenbuch(Ritter Sport) war mit alles fremd und neu.

Bei bestem Wetter mit einem kleinen Grüppchen durchs Ländle, schee wars.

Für Mittwoch kann ich noch nicht zu sagen.

NEWS vom Genius:
Buchsen sind dank Herr Köhn auf dem Weg, so dass es bal Auferstehen kann.


----------



## INT3NS3 (18. August 2008)

@ DaBoom
der 10 Uhr Treff war super, viele neue Trails gefahren. Hoffentlich klappt das mit deinem Genius bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt. 

@eisenzwerg
na, haben wir die Gabel ein wenig zu Hart rangenommen?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. August 2008)

Hi, 

wer hätte denn morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz wieder fit, würde aber gerne mal austesten wie weit ich meine Schulter belasten kann. 
Morgen soll das Wetter allerdings nicht so gut werden. Betreffend der Zeit bin ich recht flexibel, 17.00 h ?

Greetz ra.


----------



## cafescup (18. August 2008)

Hallo Holk,

hört sich gut an 

Ich könnte so zwischen 17:00 Uhr und 17:30 Uhr.

Falls es nicht regnet wäre ich dabei.

*@all*

wie sieht es mit Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr aus?

Treffpunkt Real und dann ab in den Schönbuch?

Wer geht mit??

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (18. August 2008)

Mi 18 gen Schönbuch wäre mir auch sympathisch.  Da ließe sich ra.s Schulter notfalls auch noch testen, wenns morgen feucht wird.


----------



## eisenzwerg (18. August 2008)

@INT3NS3: Der Schwächere gibt nach, oder auf gut Schwäbisch: Ogschickts Fleisch muß weg. 

Der Eisenzwerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Mi 18 gen Schönbuch wäre mir auch sympathisch.  Da ließe sich ra.s Schulter notfalls auch noch testen, wenns morgen feucht wird.



Hi Carmin, 

ich muss doch ab Mittwoch wieder weg, somit geht es bei mir nur am Dienstag. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## rookee (18. August 2008)

hier ist ja z.Zt. richtig was los.
Na hoffentlich ist das nicht nur eine Phase.

also morgen reicht es mir nicht aber am Mi. wäre ich um 18Uhr mit von der Partie.


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. August 2008)

Also gut, es ist soweit, morgen falle ich aus, da meine Gabel nicht mitmacht, und es keine Ersatzgabeln gibt die man vorrübergehend einbauen kann.  
Na dann halt erst wieder nächste Woche... wenn alles glatt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INT3NS3 (19. August 2008)

@cafescup
hab endlich mal keine Spätschicht, also bin ich Morgen dabei. 
Gruß INT3NS3


----------



## cafescup (19. August 2008)

Na SUPER 
dann schlage ich wie mit DaBoom besprochen den Treffpunkt Real Röhrerweg um 18:00 Uhr vor.

Und wir hoffen dass das Wetter mitmacht.

Kommt noch jemand mit??

Ach nochwas! Hier noch ein paar Pic`s vom Urlaub.


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## rookee (20. August 2008)

momentane Teilnehmer:

carmin
INT3NS3
cafescup
DaBoom ??
rookee

hab ich noch jemanden vergessen?


EDIT:

ich suche noch Interessenten für:
http://www.albtraufmarathon.de/2008/Bilder/Route08.pdf


----------



## DaBoom (20. August 2008)

Hey zusammen, bin heute nicht dabei. Viel Spaß im Schönbuch.


----------



## cafescup (20. August 2008)

@DaBoom

schade  

Meld Dich mal bitte wegen der Biketeile.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## xterminans (20. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich weiss ja nicht, wie ihr das in eurer Gruppe handhabt, ob da jeder dazustoßen kann. Aber ich bin gerade über das Thema gestolpert und hätte heute auch Zeit/Lust mitzufahren, falls das Wetter nicht zu schmuddelig ist.
Ginge das in Ordnung?
Grüße
xte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (20. August 2008)

Hi xte

im ersten Beitrag beschreibt Cafescup, dass dieser Thread genau aus diesem Grund eröffnet wurde.

Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer. bis später


----------



## cafescup (20. August 2008)

@ all

ich denke es wäre nun an der Zeit, dass ich auf meiner Web-Site mal die Teilnehmer aufnehme und jeweils ein Pic dazu packe.
So wissen neue Mitfahrer mit wem sie es zu tun haben.

Also wenn`s recht ist, wäre es schön wenn jemand mal zur Ausfahrt Mittwoch`s eine Digicam mitbringen könnte.

@xterminans

los geht`s komm einfach nachher mit dazu. 

Greetz und bis später

Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (20. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich beobachte schon ne weile diese Seite und jetzt traue ich mich einfachmal!
Ich stelle mich mal erst vor heiße Mandy bin 32 Jahre Alt oder Jung, bike viel alleine und bin durch mein Nachbarn eisenzwerg an diese Seite gekommen!
Würde gerne mal mitfahren, heute ging es leider nicht aber nächste woche wäre ich gerne mal dabei!
Also bis dann mal!!!!Machts gut!!


----------



## plusminus (20. August 2008)

Tja Mandy die Jungs vom MTB Club Stuttgart sollten Dir doch von den Tor3 Zeiten her noch bekannt sein...... lang nix mehr von Dir gehört - schade. Wir fahren mittlerweile ab Rohrer Höhe - in letzter Zeit leider nicht oft.

Verdammt viele Mittwochsgruppen sind da mittlerweile unterwegs.... Allein in Stuttgart mindestens 4, in BB, Altdorf....... Ich werde versuchen nächsten Mittwoch mal zu euch BBlern zu stoßen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## carmin (20. August 2008)

hey cool, dann lern wir uns endlich auch mal kennen!
Und Mandy, ich glaub, rookee hat heute genau so jemanden wie Dich schon vermisst   Wo ist das Foto entstanden?

@rest: schee wars!  Was suhlt sich nachts im Wald im Schlamm? 

Wär vielleicht auch mal ne Überlegung, eine Dienstags- oder Donnerstagsgruppe einzuführen?


----------



## cafescup (20. August 2008)

@ Mandy

 Super, wäre toll wenn Du auch mit dabei wärst.


@plusminus

nu Axel jetzt wird`s aber Zeit. Ich hoffe ich sehe Dich am Mittwoch nächste Woche ebenfalls

@ rest

War zwar eine längere Runde heute, aber..... das hat sich gelohnt. War echt SUPER 

Wenn möglich, dann lasst uns am nächsten Mittwoch mal um 17:30 Uhr losfahren.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (20. August 2008)

@Jürgen: ja ich weiß, ich versprech immer überall mal vorbeizuschaun und dann passts halt doch immer irgendwie nicht......
Also ich versuchs nächste Woche einfach mal. Muss mein Trainingsrad bis dahin halt fit bekommen - die Bremse macht da ziemlich zicken.

Gute Nacht.

Axel


----------



## rookee (20. August 2008)

was, noch früher? Da muß ich echt schauen wie ich das auf die Reihe krieg. Da müsste ich ja schon um *rechenrechenrechen* um 16.00 Uhr aus dem Geschäft. Ohje

Oder wie wäre mal eine Freitags-Tour? da könnte ich schon ab 14 Uhr 



Jungs, das war heut aber mal wieder eine spitzen Tour. Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## xterminans (20. August 2008)

Sehr geile Tour, hat mir richtig Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich am Schluss etwas geschwächelt habe 
Aber die Trails werde ich auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten.
Also nächste Woche Mittwoch werde ich schauen, dass ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei bin.
Ansonsten muss ich halt zeitlich schauen, wie ich das hinbekomme. Aber für Touren an anderen Tagen oder Wochenenden wäre ich im Prinzip auch zu haben.


----------



## cafescup (21. August 2008)

@ rookee

das mit dem früher losfahren war nur so ein Gedanke. Wir können die Tour ja entsprechend anpassen.

@ xterminans

nochmal zum schwächeln: 1. Du hattest das schwerste Rad; 2. die Tour war ja auch nicht gerade kurz.
Also mach Dir mal keine Selbstvorwürdfe  

@ plusminus

war nur Spaß! Wäre nett wenn Du am Mitwoch Zeit hättest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (21. August 2008)

jetzt mal ehrlich, am Schluß haben wir doch alle etwas geschwächelt. 
Ich bin auf den letzten metern Bergauf noch einmal aus dem Sattel gegangen. Danach waren meine Beine platt!!!
Und heute Morgen waren Treppen eine Qual 

Aber gerade das zeichnet eine nette Tour doch erst aus.


----------



## plusminus (21. August 2008)

Was seid ihr denn gefahren???????

Axel


----------



## INT3NS3 (21. August 2008)

So, an alle die Gestern mit waren,  hier ein paar Daten zu unserer "kleinen"  Tour.

Distanz: 52,44 km
Höhenmeter: 582 hm
Fahrzeit: 02:59:30


Ich fühle mich zwar ein wenig schlapp, biken geht aber noch. Schade das es mitlerweile schon so früh dunkel wird. Die Tour war echt klasse. Dank caffescup und seinem gelben "Tourguide" haben wir dann doch noch heim gefunden 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt. 

Gruß, INT3NS3


----------



## DaBoom (21. August 2008)

Ist ja klar...kaum bin ich mal nicht dabei schon fahrt ihr die Tour des Jahres.





Nutze die Zeit um den kompletten Hinterbau zu zerlegen, säubern, fetten und wieder zusammen zu bauen. Ganz nebenbei schraube ich Lichtle ans Rad. Denke es wird auf dem Rückweg nicht mehr all zu hell gewesen sein.


----------



## cafescup (21. August 2008)

So hier mal ein Pic von meinem neuen Nobby der gerade mal ca. 40 - 60 km gesehen hat.

Wenn ich den erwische


----------



## plusminus (21. August 2008)

Und welche Strecke habt ihr abgeklappert? Die Kilometer/Höhemeterdaten können ja viel bedeuten. Ich kenne mich in der Gegend aus, also keine Scheu vor Detailsbeschreibungen 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## cafescup (21. August 2008)

also Axel,

wir sind am Waldfriedhof BB den Trail Richtung Mauren gefahren, dann den Trail Hildrizhausen oberhalb Rohrau bis zum Waldfriedhof Herrenberg. Von dort den Trail südlich entlang Richtung Hohenentringen. Dann runter ins Goldersbachtal und am Soldatengrab vorbei und wieder hoch Richtung Schaichhof / Weiler Hütte (Am Wildgehege entlang). Weiter auf dem Trail zur Weiler Hütte und dann den Radweg zurück nach BB.

Ich hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen.

*@ all*

im Album habe ich nun noch ein Urlaubsbilder hochgeladen




Greetz Cafecup


----------



## rookee (22. August 2008)

hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust von 14.00-17.30 Uhr eine Tour zu machen?
Vorausgesetzt das Weter spielt mit.


----------



## plusminus (22. August 2008)

Jo,
also die "standardisierte" Schönbuchtrailumrundung. Schöner kann mans ja kaum machen! Wusste gar net, dass man da auf so viel Höhenmeter kommt. Da sammel ich ja doch auch einige im Jahr 

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (22. August 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust von 14.00-17.30 Uhr eine Tour zu machen?
> Vorausgesetzt das Weter spielt mit.




Ich hätte schon Lust, aber ich bin heute um 17:00 Uhr schon zu einer Rennradrunde verabredet. Schade


----------



## INT3NS3 (23. August 2008)

Ich würde morgen um 10 Uhr eine hometrail runde fahren, kann aber bloß bis 12:30 Uhr wegen Mittagessen. Hat jemand lust und zeit mitzufahren? Treffpunkt wäre am Frechdax am unteren See in BB.


----------



## xterminans (23. August 2008)

Falls es nicht zu sehr regnet bin ich dabei ... und 12.30 Uhr Ende passt mir auch sehr gut rein mit Mittagessen


----------



## carmin (23. August 2008)

meld
is auch kein Regen in Aussicht


----------



## symore (23. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## DaBoom (23. August 2008)

Für 10 Uhr nicht,

aber:


Morgen, So 24.08.08
15 Uhr !
Treffpunkt Sifi Marktplatz (jaja...MTB Treff BB und dann Sifi)

eventuell startet eine weitere Gruppe ab Böblingen mit cafescup. Treffen uns dann entweder hier oder dort.

Er wirds hier noch angeben wann und wie, ansonsten eben ab Sifi.

-->Die Reise geht zum Bären See, also ein paar uros einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (23. August 2008)

Wääääähhhh!!!!!! Jetzt ist mein Fahrrad hin, und ihr fahrt die geilsten Touren. Das ist ungerecht!!!
Wünsche dennoch viel Spaß.


----------



## carmin (23. August 2008)

Der cafescup hat doch bestimmt ein Ersatzradl für Dich


----------



## cafescup (23. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Der cafescup hat doch bestimmt ein Ersatzradl für Dich



Soso, eigentlich wollte ich morgen mit zweien um halb acht auf eine Schwarzwaldtour gehen, aber das ist Familientechnisch leider nun doch nicht drin  deshalb fahre ich bei der 15:00Uhr Tour nun doch mit.(Wenigstens das geht)

@ eisenzwerg

Willst Du morgen um 15:00 Uhr mit? Du müsstest dann zu mir nach BB kommen. Ein Rädchen hätt ich schon 

Wenn ja, kannst auch ruhig Golden Willow mitbringen. Dann wäre sie am Mittwoch nicht ganz unter Unbekannten.


@ ALL

Also geht sonst noch wer mit? Dann bitte bald wegen Planung des Treffpunktes für 15:00 Uhr melden.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. August 2008)

@Cafescup: Danke für dein supertolles Angebot,  ich kann morgen aber trotzdem nicht mitkommen. Habe aufgrund meines fehlenden Esels den Tag schon mit Freunden verplant. Hoffentlich ist aber mein Rad am Montag fertig, dann kann ich es nämlich gleich mal wieder einsauen, und meinen "Trainingsrückstand" aufholen, und bin Mittwoch, wenn alles klappt, auch dabei. Aber da hilft nur Daumendrücken.

Eisenzwerg


----------



## rookee (24. August 2008)

schade, ich kann morgen leider an keiner der beiden Touren Teil nehmen.

Aber ich hoffe, dass mich die geplante "Pforzheimtour" über den Schmerz hinweg tröstet 


PS: das ist meine TOP-Empfehlung für eure morgige Tour:
have fun


vor allem das Stück nach dem Max-Plank-Institut ist prima! 
Und den Birkenkopf nicht auslassen! (wenn auch nicht im Track enthalten)



.


----------



## 4mate (24. August 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> have fun





> *Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten!*


.


----------



## cafescup (24. August 2008)

vor allem das Stück nach dem Max-Plank-Institut ist prima! 
Und den Birkenkopf nicht auslassen! (wenn auch nicht im Track enthalten)



Danke ich werd`s tracken


----------



## rookee (24. August 2008)

die Seite ist wie es aussieht momentan down.
Ich vermute aber, dass es bald wieder klappt.

Aber zur Sicherheit hab ich im Anhang die *.gpx eingefügt.


.


----------



## cafescup (24. August 2008)

Passt ins Garmin. Da brauchst Du GPX.

Hab auch schon in MapSource angesehen nett!!

Hast Du nun ein Garmin gekauft?


----------



## rookee (24. August 2008)

ja, das sollte Dein Etrex lesen können.
und nein, ich habe noch kein "Garmin Oregon", weil so ein Penner (sorry für den Kraftausdruck) mich um 0,99  überboten hat. 
Aber mein PDA kommt mit GPX auch gut klar.

Gestern habe ich noch 50km in strömendem Regen gerissen. War mal eine "interessante" Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (24. August 2008)

Und schon ist der Track auf dem Navi 
Wir werden`s morgen testen.

Schade das es mit dem Navi nicht geklappt hat. Aber das nächste mal bestimmt?

Nochwas. Wenn Du mal TRacks suchst, dann gehe auf www.GPS-tour.info
dort gibt es jede Menge

UPS wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Also dann bis spätestens Mittwoch


----------



## rookee (24. August 2008)

PSST: von da hab ich den Track ja 

viel Spaß beim nachfahren!


----------



## cafescup (24. August 2008)

@ ALL

heute (24.08.) 15:00 Uhr ab Marktplatz Sindelfingen. Dort treffen wir uns mit DaBoom.

Falls jemand ab Böblingen mitfahren möchten, wäre der

​*Treffpunkt um 14:30 Uhr am Frechdax*. 

Von dort geht`s dann erstmal nach Sindelfingen zum Marktplatz.


Greetz und bis später
Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs würde heute mit fahren wenn es nicht so häftig wird!
Bis später!


----------



## cafescup (24. August 2008)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs würde heute mit fahren wenn es nicht so häftig wird!
> Bis später!




Klar kein Problem.

entweder kommst Du um 15:00 Uhr an den Marktplatz Sindelfingen (beim Brunnen). Das wir für Dich wohl näher sein.

Oder um 14:30 Uhr  nach BB zum Frechdax.


Also bis später

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (24. August 2008)

So wir sind schon fertig   Erfrischende Runde, bissi wahnsinnig, kA wo wir warn, dank Euch für die kompotente Navigation. 

Viel Spaß der Nachmittagstruppe!  (Und fahrt gemütlich am Anfang, dann reicht die Energie auch )



cafescup schrieb:


> Soso, eigentlich wollte ich morgen mit zweien um halb acht auf eine Schwarzwaldtour gehen





rookee schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe, dass mich die geplante "Pforzheimtour" über den Schmerz hinweg tröstet


Ist das dasselbe?  Was plant Ihr da so?


----------



## DaBoom (24. August 2008)

Dann ist wohl symore voraus gefahren. 
Im Schönbuch besser als jedes Navi.


Dann sind wir für die 15 Uhr Tour schon zu viert. 
Werden Tempo und Tour den Mitfahrern anpassen, daher sollte jeder auf seine Kosten kommen.

Bis später dann.


----------



## symore (24. August 2008)

@carmin & int3ns3
coole tour heute. es war richtig gut, mal wieder mal in die alten gefilde richtung stuttgart zu kommen. auch wenn wir bei der anfahrt und der rückfahrt sicher nicht den allerkürzesten weg genommen haben, sind wir doch einigermaßen pünktlich zurück gewesen. 
alles ganz geschmeidig, das ist auch nicht immer selbstverständlich. manche kriegen schon recht schlechte laune, wenn die tour plusminus 10 minuten von der planung abweicht.  ;-)
ich verabschiede mich für knappe zwei wochen in den urlaub. dann sehr gerne wieder.
ciao holger


----------



## INT3NS3 (24. August 2008)

So, der Report von der 10 Uhr Runde.

Die Tour führte von BB aus in den Sindelfinger Wald richtung Krankenhaus, von dort aus über die A8 richtung Vahingen. Dann über die bekannten Trails zur KaBa Ranch (oder auch Katzenbacher Hof) und dann dank symore über noch mehr Trails  (die es teilweise echt in sich haben)  zum Bärensee und an der Mahdentalstraße entlang. Dann wurde die Zeit aber auch schon knapp und wir mußten wieder die Heimreise antreten. 

Distanz : 40,02Km
Höhenmeter : 595 Hm
Fahrzeit: 02:15:05 h

@ xterminans

Hast echt was verpasst. Die Tour wäre echt was für dein Hobel gewesen

@ Carmin & symore

Danke das ihr mit wart. Vorallem danke nochmal an symore (der jetzt gerade in Urlaub fährt) für die schönenTrails.

Bis denn, INT3NS3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (24. August 2008)

Aha...
bist/seit also ne Kombi der letzten Touren gefahren.

Die 15 Uhr Truppe ist wie ebenfalls (wie angekündigt) zum Bären See gefahren.

Vielleicht schreibt einer der Mitfahrer die Daten der Tour rein, meiner einer war ja ohne Tacho unterwegs.

Mir hat die Tour heute sehr viel Spaß gemacht, freue mich schon auf Mittwoch....

dann endlich wieder mit dem FULLY


----------



## rookee (25. August 2008)

Ich war heut mit Freunden von Weil Der Stadt nach Pforzheim und wieder zurück unterwegs.
Grobe Daten: 66 KM, 1.190 HM einige schöne Trails und ein schicker Schnapschuß.
Ich wußte gar nicht das Pforzheim so schöne Fleckchen zu bieten hat


----------



## cafescup (25. August 2008)

@ All

Neue Info: Golden Willow hat einen Vorschlag gemacht.hier findet ihr mehr Info`s darüber.

@ rookee

bitte die Digi-Cam am Mittwoch nicht vergessen


----------



## rookee (25. August 2008)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag durch den Schwarzwald zu Touren?

Strecke ist noch offen, aber Freiburg "Schauinsland" wäre mal eine Herausforderung...
Da gibt´s paar nette Trails!


----------



## cafescup (25. August 2008)

Am *Mittwoch 27.08.* ist es wieder soweit, wir bekommen dann auch Zuwachs. Golden Willow fährt dann das erste Mal Mittwochs mit und zur Verstärkung der weiblichen Fraktion wird sich Urte uns ebenfalls  anschließen. Alle anderen wie gehabt.

*Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr Realparkplatz im Röhrerweg*


Die Strecke besprechen wir dann vorort. Alle Vorschläge sind willkommen.

Greetz @all


----------



## DaBoom (25. August 2008)

ENDLICH...sie sind da....die

BUCHSEN!!!

ab in den Keller damits am Mittwoch fertig ist.



@rookkee
Soll ichs riskieren??? 
Leider am Samstag keine Zeit. Sonntag eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (25. August 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ENDLICH...sie sind da....die
> 
> BUCHSEN!!!
> 
> ...



Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit kommt halt auf die Uhrzeit an.


----------



## rookee (25. August 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @rookkee
> Soll ichs riskieren???
> Leider am Samstag keine Zeit. Sonntag eher.





OK, ich konnte die Pläne für´s Wochenende nach harten Verhandlungen! 

(   )  

noch ändern und ich hab am Sonntag nun auch Zeit


----------



## DaBoom (25. August 2008)

So,
das Genius ist wieder einsatzfähig. 



Können ja am Mi. alles Klarheiten beseitigen.


----------



## Andi76 (25. August 2008)

Warum fahrt Ihr ausgerechnet Mittwochs, wenn meine Madame schaffen muß


----------



## proceed (25. August 2008)

Hallo,
seid ihr am Mittwoch wieder unterwegs? Ich bin aus Maichingen und würd mich euch gerne mal anschließen, sofern wieder Trails unter die Räder genommen werden 
Ich fahr zur Zeit meistens so Richtung Warmbronn, Glemseck, Bärenseen, Solitude, Dischinger Burg, oder da am Kerner Turm, oder auch mal an der Panzerkaserne.
Also dann bin ich schonmal gespannt.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## proceed (25. August 2008)

ach jetzt hab ichs gesehen, mittwoch 18:00 uhr am real, alles klar 
manchmal hilfts doch, wenn man den thread erstmal bissle liest...


----------



## cafescup (27. August 2008)

Also,

*Heute 18:00 Uhr am* *Realparkplatz im Röherweg*

Wir nehmen wieder den Schönbuch unter die Räder. Vielleicht kennt jemand ein paar neue Trails??

Die Trikotfrage klären wir dann auch vorort.

Also bis später.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## Andi76 (27. August 2008)

Fahrt ihr auch mal Samstags??????????
Sorry vielleicht passe ich auch nicht hierein, aber ein Beachtung meiner Posts wäre wenigstens höflich.


----------



## rookee (27. August 2008)

@Andi78
für diesen Samstag ist nichts (mehr) geplant. Aber vllt ja schon am nächsten.
Lies einfach weiter mit, oder mach mal einen Vorschlag. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer.


FÜR HEUTE...
muß ich mich leider krank melden. Ich hab seit zwei Nächten nicht mehr geschlafen. Darum kriege ich heute eine Wurzelbehandlung.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erfolg mit neuen Trails !!

Aber denkt mir an den Sonntag. Den hab ich x-tra frei geschaufelt 

So eine Tour könnte mirl gefallen. Was haltet Ihr davon?
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17542.html


----------



## Andi76 (27. August 2008)

Wurzelbehandlung das suckt....

Ich fahre meistens im Gebiet Bärensee oder in Richtung Würmtal-Heimsheimer Ecke.
Nur leider geht Mittwochs bei mir nie.Ich hoffe ich komme mal an einem Samstag dazu Euch kennen zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (27. August 2008)

Hallo Andi76,

An Wochenden fahren wir meist nach Absprache. d.h. mal Samstag, mal Sonntag, je nachdem wir einige Zeit haben. Deshalb lässt sich das schwer vorhersagen. Diesmal ist Sonntag angesagt, da wir in den Schwarzwald fahren.
Die Ausfahrten für`s WE posten wir aber immer im Forum.

Ist bei Dir Mittoch immer schlecht?

Gruß Cafescup




Andi76 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch mal Samstags??????????
> Sorry vielleicht passe ich auch nicht hierein, aber ein Beachtung meiner Posts wäre wenigstens höflich.


----------



## cafescup (27. August 2008)

@ rookee

dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung. Ich schau mir die Tour mal an.
Hauptsache Du bist am Sonntag wieder fit.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## Andi76 (27. August 2008)

Die Prmasenstour werde ich mir mal unter die Reifen nehmen, danke fürs posten.

Ja leider schafft meine Dame am Mittwoch immer Nachmittags, meine Mädels sind leider "noch" zu jung zum biken.Aber bald seht ihr einen ergrauten mit zwei Amazonen durch den Gäu schruppen


----------



## Matthias247 (27. August 2008)

Ich wäre heute auch mal wieder dabei. Zumindest versuch ichs, hoffentlich kommt die nächste Stunde nix mehr dazwischen


----------



## eisenzwerg (27. August 2008)

JIHAAAAAAAAAAAA, mein Esel ist wieder bei mir, ich kann also heute mitfahren!!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (27. August 2008)

@rokee: Alles wird gut, und GUTE BESSERUNG.


----------



## DaBoom (27. August 2008)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Bin auch dabei


----------



## rookee (27. August 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ rookee
> 
> dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung...
> Hauptsache Du bist am Sonntag wieder fit.
> ...



Ich bin guter Dinge. 
Es war aber allen Aussagen zum Trotz, ein eher schmerzhafter Eingriff


Aber jetzt sagt schon, WAS HABE ICH VERPASST ?


----------



## DaBoom (27. August 2008)

ERSTER!!!


War ja nicht anders zu erwarten


Heute wieder viel Spaß gehabt, seit langem mal wieder die Mutprobe im Schönbuch unter die Stollen genommen.
Asphaltanteil war mir persönlich zu hoch...aber irgend wie muss man ja in und aus dem Schönbuch kommen.

Für die Statistik:
41,2km, Fahrzeit: 2:05:14, 498hm

Da der ein oder andere vielleicht noch ein Lämple bestellen will, verlängere ich die Bestellannahme für die Sammelbestellung bis Fr.

Wer seine Bilder zuerst selber anschauen will oder gar nicht veröffentlicht sehen will soll sich bitte bei mir melden. 
PN (gerne auch an mich)oder EMail an cafescup über die Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (27. August 2008)

Zweiter!

Bilder? schick mal die Bilder bitte per Mail. Bin schon ganz gespannt.

Das nächste mal fahren wir wieder viel mehr Singeltrail 

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (27. August 2008)

rookee: vier neue Gesichter (für mich jedenfalls), zusammen zehn Leute (!)



Andi76 schrieb:


> Sorry vielleicht passe ich auch nicht hierein, aber ein Beachtung meiner Posts wäre wenigstens höflich.


Selbstverständlich passt Du hier rein.  Wir sind ja auch noch in einer Findungsphase   Auf Deinen Beitrag konnte vermutlich niemand antworten, weil es auf "warum fahrt Ihr mittwochs" keine wirkliche Antwort gibt.  Auf längere Sicht, wenn die Termine wieder etwas häufiger werden, werd ich bestimmt auch nicht immer mittwochs Zeit haben ... bestimmt gibts auch mal Touren an anderen Tagen.  Du würdest wirklich aus Leonberg nach BB kommen...?


----------



## toddy (28. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

zehn Leute! Wow, wenn es mir zeitlich passt, wollte ich auch gerne mal mitkommen, aber nehmt ihr überhaupt noch Leute auf? Bei sovielen leuten muß man ja schon bald die Zufahrtsstraßen sperren 

@ daboom "Mutprobe im Schönbuch ", das hört sich nach Müneck an, oder irre ich? 

Kenn ihr schon die Trails um den Schloßberg bei Rohrau, die mit den seltsamen Schildern, die ich mangels Sprachkenntnisse nicht verstehe?

Darf ich mal noch fragen, wie ihr Altersmäßig so unterwegs seit?

Und habt Ihr schon einen festen Plan für Sonntag?
Unabhängig davon, ob ich Zeit habe oder nicht, kann ich Euch diese Tour empfehlen 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8650.html
Von Böblingen aus am besten nach Bad Libenzell fahren und von dort die Tour starten, im Pforzheimer Kupferhammer kann man dann gut einkehren und sich stärken!

Wäre über Antworten sehr erfreut 

lg toddy


----------



## plusminus (28. August 2008)

Seitdem ein Unbekannter, der noch zu ermitteln ist, die Wurzel am "Loch" an der Müneck weggesägt hat ist doch an der Stelle nix unüberwindbares mehr oder? Anschaun sollte man sichs natürlich vorher. Aber klasse, dass ihrs gefahren seid.
Wir waren gestern ab 18 Uhr am Mauren-, später Rohrautrail und sind dann auf den linksseitigen Trails vom Naturfreude äh freundehaus nach Hildrizhausen gefahren. Haben dabei auch mal eine MTB Gruppe überholt, konnte aber kein bekanntes Gesicht, sprich Jürgen, entdecken.

Muss mein Mitfahrversprechen wohl nächste Woche einlösen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DaBoom (28. August 2008)

@toddy
Anschließen ist kein Problem. War gestern auch überrascht dass wir auf einmal so viele sind.

Gegebenenfalls muss man in zwei Grüppchen fahren. Umwege für die einen so dass man sich zeitgleich an einem Wegpunkt trifft dann gemeinsam weiter zu fahren.

Ne, sind am Birkensee runter zum Bach. Hinter Soldatengrab/Falkenkopf.
Das steilste Stück was mir im Schönbuch bekannt ist. Die Steine und Wurzeln tun ihr übriges.


Die ein oder andere graue Locke lugt unter manch seinem Helm hervor, nicht bei mir...aber bei manch einem 

Die Tour sieht interessant aus -> Was sagen die anderen So. Fahrer dazu?

@plusminus
Die Gruppe könnte der Gärtringer Treff gewesen sein. Unverwechelbar, da alle Rocky's fahren.
Sehr nette Gruppe...bin mal fremd"gefahren"


----------



## cafescup (28. August 2008)

@ plusminus

na da bin ich gespannt 

@ toddy

Du kannst gerne mitfahren und uns neue Trails zeigen. Wir hatten gestern einen Teilnehmer-Rekord. Aber keine Sorge, wir sind gerade, wie schon von Carmin freundlich erwähnt, in der Findungsphase. Ich denke das relativiert sich mit der Zeit.
Wir waren gestern am Bikensee und sind dort die Trails runter gefahren. Die Müneck war nicht dabei.
Übrigens Dein Tourvorschlag ist auch ok. Beobachte einfach den Fred wegen Sonntag weiterhin. 

@ All 

Sonntag ist gerade in der Planung, es steht aber noch nichts richtig fest.
Wir posten hier aber rechtzeitig.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. August 2008)

@ ALL

Wegen Sonntag:

DaBoom und meine Wenigkeit könnten fahren. Bei mir können noch 2 Personen mit. Bei DaBoom nur 1 Person (richtig?)

Also wer am *Sonntag 31.08. ab morgens (Zeit noch nicht fest) *Lust und Zeit hat, postet bitte hier. Bei mehr als 5 Teilnehmer werden dann noch weitere Autos benötigt.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (28. August 2008)

@ daboom

ja, den weg kenne ich auch, nachdem ich ihn aber in letzter Zeit sehr oft gefahren bin, macht er mit meinem Enduro so richtig Spaß und ist jetzt keine Mutprobe mehr, war am Anfang aber mal anders! Nur mit der Bachdurchquerung habe ich so meine Probleme. War gestern auch an der Stelle, aber wohl eine Stunde vor Euch, da hat sich mein Mitfahrer schön abgelegt, zum Glück aber nichts passiert!

Ja, wenn ich zeit habe, schließe ich mich mal an, aber wohl eher am Wochenende, da mir die Mittwochsstartzeit von 18 Uhr eigentlich zu spät ist. Wobei ich mir aber auch nicht sicher bin, ob ich euren Schnitt fahren kann, 42 km in 2.05 Stunden ist für mich schon recht schnell, zumindest im Schönbuch!

Wenn es bei mir am Sonntag klappen sollte, kann ich auch Auto und Platz zur Verfügung stellen!

Was hat es denn mit der Lampenbestellung auf sich???


----------



## DaBoom (28. August 2008)

Bei mir ist rookee mit an Board, daher kann ich leider keinen mehr mitnehmen.


----------



## Andi76 (28. August 2008)

> Du würdest wirklich aus Leonberg nach BB kommen...?



Ja, wo ist das Problem?? Bike ins Auto geschmissen, 15min später stehe ich am Real


----------



## cafescup (28. August 2008)

@ Andi

Super freuen uns schon.




Andi76 schrieb:


> Ja, wo ist das Problem?? Bike ins Auto geschmissen, 15min später stehe ich am Real


----------



## Andi76 (28. August 2008)

Eventuell könnte ich es für nächsten Sonntag einrichten, diese Woche iss schon verplant.Und am 10.9. muss ich Oma aquirieren, wenn das klappt könnte ich auch  mal Mittwochs.


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. August 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ERSTER!!!
> 
> 
> War ja nicht anders zu erwarten
> ...



Drieter!

hat gestern echt Spaß gemacht! War nur etwas müde dann vor der Arbeit aber es ging! Wegen die Bilder kannst ja mir per e-mail schicken! Bin schon neugierig!
Wegen Sonntag schaue ich noch! Für welche Tour habt ihr euch entschieden?


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2008)

Cool wars!!!!!!!!!!!!
In so großen Gruppen zu fahren macht echt Spaß, jeder kennt halt immer den einen oder anderen Kniff oder Trail. Also Jungs und Mädels alle dranbleiben!!!

Aber noch was anderes, hat jemand Lust heute noch fahren zu gehen, so ab 17. 30 Uhr, Treffpunkt ist egal.


----------



## Andi76 (28. August 2008)

Ich fahr heut, aber halt ab Leonberg und dann Richtung Bärensee Katzenbacher Hof... roter Helm, blaues Trikot


----------



## rookee (28. August 2008)

Heute reicht es mir nicht, aber morgen bin ich von 15.00-18.00 Uhr auf der Piste.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2008)

Mist, reicht mir heute doch nicht. Muß noch Packen, da ich morgen dierekt nach der Arbeit übers WE wegfahre. Mist, immer diese Fehler im Raum-Zeit Kontinuum


----------



## rookee (28. August 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> ... immer diese Fehler im Raum-Zeit Kontinuum



Hä? Das sind ja dann sogenannte Wurmlöcher?!
Geil, gib mal die GPS-Koordinaten.

(die neuste Art von Geo-Caching)


----------



## carmin (28. August 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere graue Locke lugt unter manch seinem Helm hervor, nicht bei mir...aber bei manch einem


ah komm... Der einzige, dessen Kopf ergraut ist, ist Michael (der nicht angemeldete), und möglicherweise hat er sie auch gefärbt, der ist doch höchstens Anfang 40.  Oder er hat tatsächlich einen extreeem stressigen Job.  Ansonsten bewegt sich unser Altersspektrum zwischen 20 und cafescup.


----------



## cafescup (28. August 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ah komm... Der einzige, dessen Kopf ergraut ist, ist Michael (der nicht angemeldete), und möglicherweise hat er sie auch gefärbt, der ist doch höchstens Anfang 40.  Oder er hat tatsächlich einen extreeem stressigen Job.  Ansonsten bewegt sich unser Altersspektrum zwischen 20 und cafescup.



Na Danke auch, bin nu ein Rentner?
Das tut mir auch weh. Zwischen 20 und Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2008)

@Cafescup: Entspann dich, sieh es doch mal positiv, du bist Maßgebend.


----------



## carmin (28. August 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Na Danke auch, bin nu ein Rentner?


neinnein, bist ja auch Anfang 30, nur der mit der meisten Lebenserfahrung


----------



## cafescup (28. August 2008)

Wisst ihr ich fühle mich wie 30 und werde häufiger auf  Anfang 30 geschätz, warum ??? Keine Ahnung.
Aber mir gefällt`s, also bleib ich bei 30


----------



## DaBoom (28. August 2008)




----------



## proceed (28. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

Michael und ich (die eher abfahrtsorientierten mit dem Lapierre und der mit dem Canyon) wollen am Sonntag wahrscheinlich ne kleine Runde von Sifi aus drehen. 

Es soll über Magstadt, Warmbronn, Glemseck, Schillerhöhe, Solitude, Dischinger Burg, und dann wieder zurück über Bärensee oder nen alternativen Trail nochmal ins Krumbachtal und dann erst Bärensee und über Katzenbachersee (Hof mit Einkehr) nach Sifi gehen.
Im Vordergrund wird der Trailspaß stehen und bei der Runde ist schon das eine oder andere Schmankerl dabei. Da kanns dann auch durchaus sein, dass man an dem einen oder anderen Spot ne Weile einfach zum üben bleibt.

(zum Bsp. zu sehen bei Youtube:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=miswTb6iLVA
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CUUuGz7v-2g )

Aber man kann auch schön langsam anfangen und einfach bissle an der Fahrtechnik und an der eigenen Überwindung arbeiten.

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit haben wir noch nicht festgelegt.

Also das soll jetzt keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung sein, einfach ne Alternative ohne Anfahrt mit dem Auto.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (29. August 2008)

@ ALL

Hier nochmal für alle:

Der Link zur *MTB-TREFF-BB* Homepage


----------



## cafescup (29. August 2008)

@ ALL

Hier nun mein Vorschlag für das Rad-Trikot.

http://www.owayo.com/de/radsport-radtrikots/radsport-radtrikots-konfigurator.htm?ln=show&ID=y0vqbc&login=login

Ich hoffe es gefällt.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## rookee (29. August 2008)

Nö .


Das passt nicht zu meiner Gabel 


EDIT:
nicht zu ernst nehmen...


----------



## cafescup (29. August 2008)

@ ALL

So hier nochmal mit fertigem Bild


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. August 2008)

Jepp, so gefällt mir das auf jeden Fall. Davon würde ich dann glatt ein langes und ein kurzes nehmen.


----------



## DaBoom (29. August 2008)

Schon besser


@rookee
Gebs zu, du hast deine Fox gegen die orange Schönheit getauscht? Von wegen Defekt... 

---

Bestellung/en sind raus
(zu faul euch allen ne PN zu schicken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (29. August 2008)

Also wenn ich das mit rookee richtig verstanden habe, gefällt ihm das Trikot so auch.

Somit wären wir, falls jeder ein kurzes und ein langes nimmt, bei 8 Trikot`s
(Eisenzwerg, DaBoom,rookee,cafescup).

Mindestens 2 Stück brauchen wir aber noch.
Also wer ist noch mit dabei??

Gruß cafescup


----------



## rookee (29. August 2008)

@DaBoom

leider nein. Ich hoffe Du hast Dich nicht zu sehr an die "Schönheit" gewöhnt, denn die Fox wird in diesen Minuten wieder montiert.

bzgl. Fahrt am So.: ich muß in meiner Kiste auch die komplette Rückbank umklappen um ein Bike in den Kofferraum zu quätschen. d.h. wir müssten doch mit mind. 2 Autos fahren...

Steht die Tour inzwischen fest? 
Ich habe nämlich nicht mehr weiter gesucht. Aber ich hänge mal die Tour vom letzten Sonntag mit an. 

Wie kann ich eigentlich eine *.gpx mit 198 kb hier anhängen?
_(Workaround: ich habe die Dateiendung in "pdf" geändert. Speichert die Datei und benennt sie wieder in "gpx")_



.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2008)

Also ich bin dieses Wochenende nicht im Land, und kann deshalb leider keine der Touren mitfahren. Nächste Woche siehts dank Urlaub aber ziemlich gut aus


----------



## proceed (29. August 2008)

Also unser Treffpunkt wird Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr am Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz sein.

Bis dann, falls außer Michael jemand Lust hat.


----------



## carmin (29. August 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Also unser Treffpunkt wird Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr am Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz sein.


Also hier?

Vormittags wollt Ihr nicht los?  (Wegen Wandersleut und Hitze...)

Bei so vielen tollen Angeboten ist die Entscheidung mal wieder schwierig, aber ich glaub, ich schließ mich Euch an.



rookee schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigentlich eine *.gpx mit 198 kb hier anhängen?


versuchs mal mit zippen ;-)


----------



## cafescup (29. August 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> @DaBoom
> 
> leider nein. Ich hoffe Du hast Dich nicht zu sehr an die "Schönheit" gewöhnt, denn die Fox wird in diesen Minuten wieder montiert.
> 
> ...



@ rookee

also ich kann noch zwei weitere mitnehmen. Ich habe einen Kupplungsträger für 2 Bike`s und ein Bike geht ins Auto.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## rookee (29. August 2008)

und dann passen noch zwei Mitfahrer rein? Das wäre ja dann die Ideallösung.

Hast schon DIE Strecke?

@carmin
zippen bringt nix. sind nur 60 KB erlaubt...


----------



## proceed (29. August 2008)

hi carmin,

ja, exakt da, volltreffer 
also das können wir nochmal besprechen miot dem zeitpunkt. wies bei micha ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, aber ich bin samstag abend unterwegs und komm erst sonntag morgen wieder heim und da dachte ich wäre 14:00 besser.
ja cool dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt.


----------



## exel (30. August 2008)

Also ich könnt auch morgens - so ab 11 - sonst muss ich zu früh aufstehen  Aber bis jetzt hab ich Nachmittags nie Wanderer auf den interessanten Wegen getroffen, deswegen find ich 1400 ganz gut. Vielleicht is auch noch ein Kumpel von mir dabei. Aber das is noch unsicher


----------



## carmin (30. August 2008)

ah, alles klar  Wenn Ihr hier noch um 2:20 unterwegs seid, lassen wirs bei 14 Uhr.  Bin mir grad nur nicht sicher, ob mein Tourradl das richtige für Eurer Projekt is...



rookee schrieb:


> zippen bringt nix. sind nur 60 KB erlaubt...


Hmm...?  Also nach dem zippen hatte dein Track 23k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (30. August 2008)

So, nun haben sich für morgen schon zwei Dreier gefunden. Wenn sich noch jemand den Schwarzwald-Fahrern anschließen will, würde ich ebenfalls mit dem Auto fahren. Somit könnten Zwei weitere mit.  Denke dass wir frühstens um 10:30-11  starten werden. Werden Strecke und genaue Startzeit heute Nachmittag verinbaren|veröffentlichen.


----------



## rookee (30. August 2008)

@DaBoom
die andere dreier Gruppe scheint mir nun eher eine vierer Gruppe geworden zu sein, da sich exel scheinbar noch angeschlossen hat ?!

zur Routenplanung kann ich leider nichts beitragen, da ich heute "familiären Verpflichtungen" nachkommen muß  

@all
den anderen Gruppen wünsche ich auf jeden Fall auch viel Spaß. Die Beschreibung von proceed klingt sehr verlockend.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja die Tour tracken und hier ins Netz stellen. Ich würde die auch gerne mal nachfahren 

@carmin
Du hast mich ertappt, dass ich das zippen nicht mal versucht habe...
ich nenn dich ab jetzt: "Sherlock Holmes"  

.


----------



## exel (30. August 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> @DaBoom
> Die Beschreibung von proceed klingt sehr verlockend.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr ja die Tour tracken und hier ins Netz stellen. Ich würde die auch gerne mal nachfahren
> .



Ich werd mal gucken ob ich das hinbekomme, ich hab zwar ne gps-maus fürs handy, aber ich hab bis jetzt noch nix aufgezeichnet, mal gucken ob was bei rauskommt.


----------



## el comandante (30. August 2008)

> > Angehängte Dateien
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


Warum kann der Foxit Reader diese Datei nicht öffnen : "Not a pdf file or corrupted"


----------



## carmin (30. August 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> die andere dreier Gruppe scheint mir nun eher eine vierer Gruppe geworden zu sein, da sich exel scheinbar noch angeschlossen hat ?!


Ja, Dr. Watson, aber nur scheinbar -- in der Realität fährt er am Nachmittag bei der SiFi-Truppe 

Zum Veröffentlichen von Tracks: Das ist nicht ganz unproblematisch, seid also bitte nicht allzu freigiebig.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312330
(ich hab mich aus dem Thread eher rausgehalten, aber diese Diskussion gabs schon vielfach.)

Ein Ausweg aus der Problematik könnte natürlich sein, die Tracks unter der Dateiendung pdf zu veröffentlichen, dann können nur die was damit anfangen, die den kompletten Beitrag lesen  (Auf diesen Trick wär ich nie gekommen!)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. August 2008)

Hi, 

ich bin morgen Strohwitwer und werde mich Cafescup anschließen (obwohl das alternativ-Programm recht verlockend ist)

Greetz ra.


----------



## DaBoom (30. August 2008)

cafescup, rookee, Ra.Bretzeln, meiner einer

schließen sich morgen der 14:00 Uhr Gruppe ab Sifi an.

Somit wäre die Mittwoch Gruppe fast vollständig unterwegs.


----------



## proceed (30. August 2008)

Ja dann sind wir ja auch zu viert? Klasse. Also ich hab npch keinen GPS Logger, bin aber schon auf der suche, vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand mit Erfahrungen weiterhelfen.
Naja und zudem ist die Tour ab der Solitude bis zur Dischinger Burg noch nicht ausgereift, weil ich da bisher nur auf Schotter unterwegs war, vielleicht gibts da ja aber auch noch nen Trail.


----------



## carmin (30. August 2008)

Na, ich komm jetze auf sieben...:


DaBoom schrieb:


> cafescup, rookee, Ra.Bretzeln, meiner einer
> 
> schließen sich morgen der 14:00 Uhr Gruppe ab Sifi an.


... aber wieso fällt Eure Pforzheim/Liebenzell-Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (30. August 2008)

Ausfallen -> Verschoben


Bis morgen


----------



## carmin (30. August 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Ausfallen -> Verschoben


Navi abgestürzt?


----------



## proceed (30. August 2008)

uiui mit 7 mann die runde, das wird sicher gut 
also wer mag kann auch gerne protektoren mitnehmen, ich werd wahrscheinlich ohne fahren, mal schauen wie ich liust hab den rucksack zu packen


----------



## joschmid (30. August 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Ja dann sind wir ja auch zu viert? Klasse. Also ich hab npch keinen GPS Logger, bin aber schon auf der suche, vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand mit Erfahrungen weiterhelfen.



Hallo, wer das richtige Handy hat oder eine Bluetooth GPS-Maus sein eigen nennt, kann gerne mal bei trackspace (www.trackspace.de) vorbei schauen und sich sein eigenes Bild machen. Nach erstem Eindruck ein starkes Projekt, wobei das natürlich Öl ins Feuer der Diskussion um "veröffentlichte Tracks" giessen wird... 

Viel Spaß morgen
Jochen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. August 2008)

Hi, 

@carmin: ich fahre noch bei cafescup vorbei um ihn abzuholen. Ich starte hier so gegen 13.15 h. Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du ja mitkommen dann fahren wir zu dritt von BB nach Sifi.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch klären wo wir uns treffen, bei Dir oder bei mir? 

Greetz ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (31. August 2008)

Und, wie war die Tour im schwarzen Wald? Was ist mir alles entgangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (31. August 2008)

Hi,
ich bin etwas über 50km durch den Schwarzwald getourt. Die Route war aber nicht ideal. Es fehlten Highlights und die Abfahrten waren nicht sehr prickelnd. Dafür waren die Anstiege kernig.

Ich hoffe die Stgt-Runde hat mehr zu berichten


----------



## carmin (31. August 2008)

Joa 
INT3NS3, toddy und Matze sind noch dazugestoßen, wir waren also wieder eine Riesentruppe.  Und hat von vorn bis hinten riesig viel Spaß gemacht!  Danke allen!

Edit: Erschter.  Aber auch noch nicht geduscht :-]


----------



## INT3NS3 (31. August 2008)

@ rookee & eisenzwerg

ihr habt echt was verpaßt!! 

@all

Wir haben ca 53km mit teilweise echt knackingen Abfahrten . 832hm!!! in fast 5 stunden runter gestrampelt. 
Es hat mir einen riesen Spaß gemacht in so einer großen Gruppe mitzufahren.
Jederzeit wieder!!

So jetzt gibts erst mal ´nen Weizen

Gruß, INT3NS3

Edit: zweiter, hab aber schon geduscht und de woiza in der hand.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. August 2008)

Hi,

auch mir hat es riesig Laune gemacht. Jetzt habe ich wieder genug Glückshormone im Blut um die Woche zu überstehen.

Greetz ra. 

Edit: dritter und auch schon geduscht und ein Weizen in der Hand (alkolfrei alldings, sonst kipp ich um)


----------



## DaBoom (31. August 2008)

Vierter!

Geduscht, noch kein Weizen 

War wieder ne klasse Tour durchs Ländle. 

Bilder werde ich heute bzw. morgen hoch laden und den Link hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## eisenzwerg (31. August 2008)

Sauber, freut mich zu hören das ihr auf eure Kosten gekommen seid. Fährt morgen eigentlich jemand am Nachmittag?
@ DaBoom: Wo lädst du denn die Bilder vom Mittwoch hoch?


----------



## proceed (31. August 2008)

Ja das hat heute echt gepasst und die Truppe war richtig klasse.

Wir haben noch nen kleinen Abstecher zu ner recht neu gebauten kleinen Strecke beim Hinterweil gemacht und jetzt werd ich mir auch erstmal ein Bierchen zum Tatort genehmigen.
830hm ist ja gar nicht so schlecht und meine Beine bestätigen mir das auch


----------



## DaBoom (31. August 2008)

@eisenzwerg
Werden ebenfalls veröffentlicht. Werds auf mein Skydrive laden, angesichts der Größe/Menge.

So, eins vor weg -> Gruppe Mi (Bild in Orginalgröße morgen)


----------



## cafescup (31. August 2008)

@ ALL

sechster! Aber fertig geduscht, abgefüttert, Garten gegossen.

Jungs so kann`s weiter gehen.  
Heute war einer der besten Tage. (Abgesehen vom Urlaub)

Wenn die Truppe so bleibt, dann kommt jeder auf seine Kosten.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## exel (31. August 2008)

Um alle die nicht dabei waren noch neidischer zu machen: es war wirklich ne geniale Tour, die Strecken  und Abfahrten waren wie erwartet genial und es is spaßig in so ner  großen Truppe fahren zu gehen!

Und an der Solitude ham die Touris uns wie Marsmännchen angeguckt 

Fünfter: Geduscht und Garten gegossen
Edit: lol ok irgendwas hab ich verpasst dann bin ich eben siebter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INT3NS3 (31. August 2008)

@ exel

ja, wir waren schon der Hingucker als 9 Marsmännchen


----------



## plusminus (31. August 2008)

Bei Euch gehts ja voll ab. Wie siehts am Mittwoch aus?

Axel


----------



## carmin (31. August 2008)

LOL, alle durchgezählt -> alle zuhause  (ok, zwei fehlen noch).

±: Joa, ersmal chillen und dann an Mittwoch denken.  Hoffen wir, dass es nicht gewittert -- wenn nicht, wirds bestimmt wieder ne große Truppe geben.

So langsam müssen wir uns freilich der Frage stellen: Wollen wir...
... früher fahren?
... kürzer fahren?
... oder in die Nacht reinfahren?

Irgendwann hätt ich auch mal Interesse an der Serpentinenabfahrt -- ist die in einer Abendrunde erreichbar?


----------



## toddy (31. August 2008)

Hm, dann hätte ich eben doch schon was schreiben sollen, war schon mal online um 18.50, habe mich dann aber doch für die Zusammenfassung der Bundesliga interessiert und mich dann ans kochen gemacht! 
Nachdem ich jetzt leckere Lachsforelle in Salzkruste gefuttert habe und dazu schön Weißwein gebechert habe, fühle ich mich rundum wohl!!!!!!

Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder mal dabei sein, da mir die Tour heute richtig gut gefallen hat!!!!!!
Mittwoch muß ich mal sehen, gehe halt des öfteren mit einem kumpel schon um 17 Uhr auf Tour!

Eh, mal ne andere Frage, hätte eigentlich irgendjemand von Euch noch Lust auf einen Wochenendtrip in die Alpen???
Die Tourenbeschreibung in der aktuellen Mountainbike über Serfaus haben es mir nämlich sehr angetan, besonders die Touren mit Seilbahn! 

@Cafescup
das mit den Karten geht klar, muß nur nochmal suchen und zusammenstellen.

bis denne
toddy


----------



## proceed (31. August 2008)

Also das freut mich ja wirklich zu lesen, dass es alles so gefallen hat. Jetzt müsste man nur noch so für den einen oder anderen Forstweg noch nen Trail finden. Aber das kann ja noch werden.

So ich werd mich dann mal ins Bett hauen, irgendwie hat mich das heute echt geschafft. 

Das ist ne ganz neue Erfahrung mit so ner großen Gruppe und auch dann danach so über die vergangene Tour sinnieren, also ich muss sagen, das gefällt mir gut


----------



## Golden_Willow (31. August 2008)

Hi Jungs!
Ich glaube da habe ich echt was verpasst heute!!
Ich war auch alleine unterwegs nur etwas später!
Nächstes mal eben!!!

Hat Jemand Lust morgen auf ne Runde ab 15 Uhr hätte ich Zeit!!!

Gruß!





cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> sechster! Aber fertig geduscht, abgefüttert, Garten gegossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi76 (1. September 2008)

wie und welche strecke  seit ihr gefahren?


----------



## rookee (1. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ...
> So langsam müssen wir uns freilich der Frage stellen: Wollen wir...
> ... früher fahren?
> ... kürzer fahren?
> ...




Viele von euch arbeiten vermutlich in der näheren Umgebung und können darum schon früher starten, was aus meiner Sicht auch vernünftig ist.
Ich muß mich dann aber richtig ranhalten, um rechtzeitig dazusein.

Das wird aber noch ein interessantes Thema.
Vor allem dann, wenn es gegen 18.00Uhr dunkel wird...

@toddy

wann willst Du denn in die Alpen?

.


----------



## plusminus (1. September 2008)

Aus mittlerweile jahrelanger Erfahrung kann ich nur berichten, dass es nix schöneres gibt als in der nasskalten Jahreszeit mit Licht am Rad durch die Wälder zu radeln.
Ich empfehle mindestens das Sigma Mirage Evo + Evo X Pro Set (80 Euro bei HS) Die PowerLED fand ich beim Test net so unendlich viel besser und das für den 1,5fachen Preis. Ihr könnt Euch ja auch mal im  Elektronikforum umschaun was es da zum Lampenselbtbau alles gibt. Aber Vorsicht: da kann man sich erstens zu Tode lesen und zweitens unendlich viel Geld im Eigenbau vernichten.
Mein Setup: selbstgebastelter Akku in ner Werkzeugdose (vom Roseversand) mit 5 Mono (D) Zellen vom Reichelt-Versand (~9Ah - Lötfahnen!!). Dieser versorgt meine 5/10W Lampe am Lenker, dann hab ich den NIPack aus dem Evo-Set im Trikot/Rucksack und der versorgt die 10W Lampe aufm Helm. Die Helmlampe hab ich aber nicht immer dabei.
Nicht ganz billig, aber es lohnt sich wirklich wenn man öfter im dunklen fährt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (1. September 2008)

@ rookee

eigentlich wäre für mich jedes wochenende im september möglich, ich könnte jeden freitag frei nehmen 
ich würde es halt gerne erst kurzfristig entscheiden, je nach wetteraussichten, da die touren ja doch recht hoch gehen, und wenn dann ein wetterumschwung kommt, kannst du eine schöne schneeballschlacht machen 

generell würde ich gerne freitags morgens los, dann noch die Tour 1 fahren, samstags dann die tour 3 und am sonntag, vor der rückfahrt noch die tour 4!

tour 1
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...d-gps-daten-zur-komperdell-runde.239401.2.htm

tour 3
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-zur-tour-trailrausch-in-serfaus.239421.2.htm

tour 4
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...k-und-gps-daten-zum-frommestrail.239431.2.htm


----------



## rookee (1. September 2008)

mein lieber Scholli,  

das sind aber ordentlich Höhenmeter. 
Allerdings ausschließlich in die "angenehmere" Richtung  *g*

Also ich würde sofort mitmachen! Aber ich bin jetzt erst mal bis zum 20.09. auf Mallorca. (kennt da jemand Trails?)

Falls Du aber danach fahren willst, sag bescheid. Ich würde mich anschließen


----------



## Matthias247 (1. September 2008)

Hi

also vorverlegen klappt bei mir wohl nur selten, und dürfte auch nur begrenzt abhilfe schaffen. Werd mir jetzt auch ein Licht zulegen und ausprobieren, wies im dunkeln funktioniert 

Golden Willow: Heute 15:00 war ich noch nicht in BB, aber morgen könnte ich mir vorstellen, solange es trocken ist. Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DaBoom (1. September 2008)

So, werde im Laufe des Abends die Bilder und das Video auf mein skydrive laden 

-->
http://cid-1cd3d2ada7edd7e3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MTB Treff BB Treff BB

Der Rest erklärt sich von selber


----------



## proceed (1. September 2008)

Also irgendwie kann ich immernoch nicht die ganzen Nicks hier mit den Gesichtern verbinden, aber das kommt sicher noch. Am ehesten gehts noch am Bike 

Kann man eigentlich die Daten von einem der Navis gestern irgendwie in Google Earth laden? Das wäre schon klasse so zum anschauen, auch wenn ich eigentlich recht genau weiß, wo wir unterwegs waren.


----------



## toddy (1. September 2008)

@proceed

bitte sehr!

@cafescup

ich habe hier so einen silberling für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (1. September 2008)

also das ist ja echt der hammer. 

vielen dank toddy.
ich glaub ich brauch unbedingt nen gps logger, so ein navi muss ja nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Andi76 (1. September 2008)

Schön das ihr immer so einen Spaß habt 

Sagt mal ihr Helden der schwäbischen Wälder, fahrt ihr diesen Samstag???Oder Sonntag???


----------



## cafescup (1. September 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> @proceed
> 
> bitte sehr!
> 
> ...




@toddy

super Danke wie machen wir es mit der Übergabe?

@proceed

Wenn DaBoom die Bilder fertig hat, dann lege ich auf der *Homepage* mal eine ordentliche Teilnehmerliste an. Dann kann sich jeder besser orientieren.

@ All

am Mittoch soll das Wetter ja sehr bescheiden werden. Morgen (Dienstag habe ich schon ein Date.
Wie sieht es so bei Euch aus?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (1. September 2008)

morgen und Mitwoch sind die letzten Abende, an denen ich noch vor dem Urlaub fahren kann.

Morgen liegt das Regenrisiko bei gerade mal 11% dafür am Mittwoch bei 100%.

Damit ist klar, dass ich morgen meine 





plusminus schrieb:


> ... Sigma Mirage Evo + Evo X Pro ...


 an´s Rad spanne und mich auf den Weg mache.

Hat denn noch jemand Lust eine hoffentlich trockene Runde zu drehen?


----------



## DaBoom (1. September 2008)

Leider sind die Vorhersagen für die Woche bescheiden. Hätte eh erst wieder ab Fr. Zeit.

Lade gerade die Bilder vom 27.8.08 hoch

@toddy
Danke für den track. 

Werd auf der Eurobike mal den Garmin Stand ansteuern.

@plusminus
Oh ja, die Selbstbaulampen.
Ewig lange Diskussionen über Saturnringe, Cree/Luxeon LEDs, Reflektoren, Akkus, etc ...
Habe deshalb die PowerLED Black Pro für ~100 bestellt.


----------



## plusminus (1. September 2008)

@daboom: richtige Entscheidung. Ich hätte mich trotz der nicht wesentlich besseren Daten wohl auch für die LED entschieden, aber die gabe es vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht...

Keiner am Mittwoch unterwegs?

Axel


----------



## DaBoom (1. September 2008)

@plusminus
Die erste PowerLED war auch kein Kracher. 18° Abstrahlwinkel...dass nen ich gebündelt...will ja aber keine Schneise in den Wald brennen.
22° passen da schon eher.

Ärhm...
hab hier Bilder und kann sie keinem Nick zuordnen. 
Wer war den vergangenen Mi. noch dabei, außer Michael (Gruß an den Mitleser  )
Auf dem Gruppenbild neben mir. Also hintere Reihe, zweiter von rechts.


----------



## rookee (1. September 2008)

Meinst Du den zwischen Dir und exel? Das müsste Matthias247 sein.
Die beiden Jungs je links und rechts vom eisenzwerg kenn ich aber auch noch nicht...


----------



## carmin (2. September 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Hat denn noch jemand Lust eine hoffentlich trockene Runde zu drehen?


wo, wann, wohin?


----------



## laempel (2. September 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Hat denn noch jemand Lust eine hoffentlich trockene Runde zu drehen?





carmin schrieb:


> wo, wann, wohin?



Wäre heute auch dabei... Zeitpunkt ist mir relativ wurscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (2. September 2008)

Hmm, Willow und ich wollten heute auch noch fahren gehen, mal sehen wann.


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. September 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Hmm, Willow und ich wollten heute auch noch fahren gehen, mal sehen wann.




Hi wie wäre es mit 16.00 uhr?


----------



## eisenzwerg (2. September 2008)

Bin dabei. An der Kreuzung bei uns?


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. September 2008)

Ja ok! Bis dann!


----------



## exel (2. September 2008)

Wär auch dabei. Welche Kreuzung?


----------



## rookee (2. September 2008)

WAS, 16Uhr? Müsst Ihr denn garnicht Arbeiten?

Also bei mir wird es 18Uhr. 
Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf meinem neuen Garmin. Ich wollte alle funktionen und Möglichkeiten testen.
Ich würde mal einen Teil der Glemseck-Tour abfahren.


----------



## laempel (2. September 2008)

Ich entscheide mich für 18 Uhr, Teile der Glemseck-Tour (obwohl ich heute nicht mehr wirklich arbeiten muss  ) Hinweise zum Garmin kann ich rookee auch geben, habe seit drei Monaten so ein Teil. Wir brauchen noch einen Treffpunkt und eventuell weitere Mitfahrer!


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2008)

Wo wäre Startpunkt der 16:00 Tour, und wie lange würdet ihr machen?


----------



## eisenzwerg (2. September 2008)

@rokee: Frühschicht heißt die Devise!! 
@exel: wir können uns ja wieder am Brunnen treffen.
@ Matthias 247: Marktplatz Sindelfingen am Brunnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (2. September 2008)

Ich komm aus Dagersheim. Mir ist es also egal ob BB oder Sifi, allerdings ist 18Uhr momentan noch ein grober Richtwert. Ich hoffe das ich das schaffe

@laempel

welches Garmin hast Du denn?? ich hab´s "Oregon300"


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2008)

@eisenzwerg: Thx, sollte ich finden


----------



## laempel (2. September 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> @laempel
> 
> welches Garmin hast Du denn?? ich hab´s "Oregon300"



@rookee
oh, meiner/s ist kleiner 
"nur" das vista hcx.
ich denke aber, dass grundsätzliche Funktionen ähnlich sein sollten...

Schreib doch gegen später nochmal, ob das mit 18 Uhr hinhaut.


----------



## carmin (2. September 2008)

Treffpunkt also Marktplatz SiFi?
(Gerne auch irgendwo in BB -- wo ist eigentlich der oder das Heckengäu..? -- dann aber bitte irgend eine Straße oder GPS-Koordinate nennen, damit ichs auch finde.)


----------



## laempel (2. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mit rookee einen flexiblen Treffpunkt ausgemacht. Er ruft mich an, sobald er Feierabend hat. Ich hole ihn dann zuhause ab. Geplant war gegen 18.00 Uhr, mal sehen, ob das zeitlich hinhaut. Wer noch mitfahren will, schickt mir doch eine PN, dann kann ich die genaue Uhrzeit und einen geschickten Treffpunkt durchgeben.


----------



## rookee (2. September 2008)

es haut  ich fahre jetzt los.

@carmin
Marktplatz Sifi ist Prima. ist 18.15 Uhr OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. September 2008)

ok, bis denn


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2008)

die 16:00 Runde meldet sich zurück.
Wo wir waren weiß ich nicht, war aber von Straße bis Fahrrad den Berg rauftragen alles vorhanden


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. September 2008)

Frisch geduscht und gestärkt! War mal wieder echt super Jungs!
Bis zum nächstesmal!


----------



## eisenzwerg (2. September 2008)

So, weitere 26 km später bin ich auch noch nach der klasse Tour mit Willow,Exel und Mathias daheim angekommen. War noch mit meinem Nachbarn eine Runde mit seinem Pulstraining unterwegs.
Sitze gerade geduscht und gestärkt vor meinem Rechner.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2008)

ne knappe Stunde und 26km? Welchen Pulsbereich habt ihr trainiert?


----------



## laempel (2. September 2008)

Ein Teil der 18 Uhr-Runde ist auch wieder zurück. Obwohl wir nur zu zweit waren, hats trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Nachhauseweg in völliger Dunkelheit und ohne Licht war auch mal wieder ein Abenteuer. In Maichingen hätten mich fast die beiden Grünen vom Rad geholt, waren aber gerade mit der Erziehung eines rollerfahrenden Jugendlichen beschäftigt 
Schade, dass rookee nicht dabei war. Nächstes Mal halt.

Bei mir stehen jetzt 56km mehr auf dem Zähler. Jetzt erst mal duschen und was essen...


----------



## DaBoom (2. September 2008)

Hier gehts ja ab 


Mal zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen:

Wurde der Deckel schon gefunden?



Ach,
Vorschläge für das Trikotdesign werden noch gesucht!


----------



## carmin (2. September 2008)

Ja rookee, was war los?  Fahrrad nicht angesprungen? 

Puh, das war jetzt noch ein veritabler Nightride mit Abenteuerfaktor.  Als wir uns an der A8 getrennt hatten, war ich noch ganz zuversichtlich, heimzufinden.  Dass ich den Rechtsabzweig nach den zwei Linksabzweigen im Fast-Dunkel übersehen könnte, auf den naheliegenden Gedanken bin ich natürlich erst gekommen, als mir die Wegführung etwas spanisch vorkam und ich das Gefühl hatte, im Kreis gefahren zu sein.  Also umgedreht und versucht, wieder auf die bekannten Kreuzungen zurückzukommen, aber es gibt ja doch etliche Abzweige, und im Dunkeln sieht alles ganz anders aus.  So hab ich halt versucht, die Richtung zu halten, wo der Himmel noch am hellsten schimmerte (also Westen) und bin auf diese Weise doch in SiFi rausgekommen.  Ich danke meiner Funzel, dass sie durchgehalten hat, sonst wärs noch etwas spannender geworden...

Auf meiner Packliste fürs nächste Mal stehen also auf jeden Fall
(a) Karte
(b) mein 20W-Brenner

Danke laempel auf jeden Fall fürs Mitkommen und die nette Unterhaltung!


----------



## proceed (2. September 2008)

Habt ihr denn jetzt nen Teil der Glemseck-Runde gedreht? Oder habt ihr noch paar neue Trails gefunden?
Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Naja es soll wahrscheinlich regnen, aber falls sich die Wetterfrösche täuschen, wie siehts dann aus?


----------



## carmin (2. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn jetzt nen Teil der Glemseck-Runde gedreht?


Was uns angeht: Ja, wir haben die Tour an der Solitude abgeschnitten, sprich, den Räubertrail ausgelassen und sind direkt zum Anlieger+Drop-Trail gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (2. September 2008)

na das hört sich ja klasse an, so ein mist, dass ich nicht konnte, bzw. erst zu spät hier drin gelesen hab... naja nächstes mal wieder


----------



## rookee (2. September 2008)

@carmin & laempel

sorry, irgendwie gab es ein Missverständniss.
Ich habe auf laempel gewartet und bin dadurch etwa 15min zu spät am Marktplatz gewesen. 

Schade, dass ich keine HandyNr. von euch hatte, sonst hätte ich kurz durchgeklingelt...

@carmin

deine Heimreise hört sich sehr spektakulär an. 
Das hätte mir ohne meinen elektronische Errungenschaft auch passieren können 

So, und damit verabschiede ich mich bis 20.09. in den Urlaub und wünsche euch ein paar schöne Touren


----------



## carmin (3. September 2008)

Ich hab bei Dir um 18:15 (erfolglos) durchgeklingelt, also spätestens jetzt solltest meine Nummer haben 

Viel Spaß denen, die heute unterwegs sind!  Wer nicht radelt und lieber das Verhältnis zu seinem Alter klären will, dem kann ich heute um 21:05 empfehlen, den Deutschlandfunk (106.3 MHz) einzuschalten (Pippi Langstrumpf ist auch schon 60 und ähnliche Erkenntnisse).


----------



## exel (3. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Was uns angeht: Ja, wir haben die Tour an der Solitude abgeschnitten, sprich, den Räubertrail ausgelassen und sind direkt zum Anlieger+Drop-Trail gefahren.



Dann seit ihr wohl direkt in unseren Spuren gefahren.  Und ich hatte wieder mal die Erkenntnis dass vieles nur ne Kopfsache ist 

Heut abend bin ich auch nicht dabei. Dem Rest aber viel Spaß!


----------



## plusminus (3. September 2008)

Wer ist denn der "Rest" von heute Abend? Gibt es überhaupt einen? bin noch unentschlossen ob ich bei den Wetteraussichten loswill.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Andi76 (3. September 2008)

Habt ihr zufällig den mit dem Pilzkorb im roten Shirt am Eingang des Anliegertrails bemerkt,,,,,,,,das war ich.
Es war eine Dame mit in einer 4erGruppe, wart ihr das???


----------



## Golden_Willow (3. September 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zufällig den mit dem Pilzkorb im roten Shirt am Eingang des Anliegertrails bemerkt,,,,,,,,das war ich.
> Es war eine Dame mit in einer 4erGruppe, wart ihr das???




Hi Andi76 ja das waren wir! Habe dich noch sogar gegrüßt weiß ich noch!
Und was gefunden?


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. September 2008)

@Matthias247: Er im unteren, ich im oberen. *ächztatdasgut*
@all: Ich komme heute nicht mit, habe mich nach ewigen Zeiten zum klettern verabredet. Mit graut schon vor dem Muskelkater morgen.


----------



## Andi76 (3. September 2008)

Ich brech ab, wenn ich bike dann fahre ich den Trail eigentlich immer ab, ist so ziemlich der einzige der taugt. Ich wollt noch hinterher rufen ob ihr vom IBC seit.
Sachen gibts..., so haben wir uns ja wenigstens mal gesehen

Gefunden haben wir 3-4 relativ große Steinpilze, für ein Essen hats gerreicht.

Ich könnte diesen Samstagvormittag fahren, weiß jetzt nicht ob jemand Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (3. September 2008)

So, einige haben gerade eine PN von mir bekommen


Bilder lädt keiner runter, keine "BOAH EH"-Rufe zu proceed seinem Sprung. Man beachte das Grüppchen von Zuschauern. 

Deckel wurde nicht gesucht/gefunden ...

Alle Biken? 



Wie schauts bei euch mit de Eurobike aus? So. 10-17 Uhr
Würde fahren, suche noch Mitfahrer. 3 bis max. 4(sitz ja nicht hinten)

10-14/15 Uhr auf die Eurobike, anschließend auf dem Rückweg nach Überlingen. Dort je nach Wetter ein Eis an der Seepromenade oder zum Griechen. Oder eben schnell zurück.


Danke für die Angebote mich Sa. mit zu nehmen. Leider keine Zeit.


----------



## carmin (3. September 2008)

gibts eigentlich einen sinnvollen Weg, die 45 Fotos auf einmal runterzuladen?  Wenn nicht, kannst sie in einem gezippten Order hochladen?


----------



## DaBoom (3. September 2008)

Habs gepackt und hoch geladen.


----------



## proceed (3. September 2008)

@ DaBoom
Hm also Eurobike, weiß noch nicht, falls dann wenn ichs weiß noch ein Platz frei ist hab ich Glück, ansonsten eben Pech.
Na biken ist ja jetzt nix, da hatte der Wetterbericht doch recht obwohl es den Tag über so gut aussah, mist.

@excel
Wo wars denn gestern die Kopfsache? Was biste gesprungen?


----------



## exel (3. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Wo wars denn gestern die Kopfsache? Was biste gesprungen?


Och nix großartiges eigentlich. Aber ich hab zum Beispiel den Sprung nach dem Wurzelfeld mitgenommen (kurz vor der Hühnerleiter). Die Hühnerleiter wär ich ja fast auch gefahren wenn ich nicht Angst hätte an der Seite runterzufallen 
Also wenns von oben nicht mehr so nass is müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder los!


----------



## proceed (3. September 2008)

exel schrieb:


> Och nix großartiges eigentlich. Aber ich hab zum Beispiel den Sprung nach dem Wurzelfeld mitgenommen (kurz vor der Hühnerleiter). Die Hühnerleiter wär ich ja fast auch gefahren wenn ich nicht Angst hätte an der Seite runterzufallen
> Also wenns von oben nicht mehr so nass is müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder los!



meinst du jetzt den kicker auf der "geheimen" strecke am gmelseck? und mit der hühnerleiter den drop unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (4. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt den kicker auf der "geheimen" strecke am gmelseck? und mit der hühnerleiter den drop unten?



Jo genau den mein ich


----------



## carmin (4. September 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Ich brech ab, wenn ich bike dann fahre ich den Trail eigentlich immer ab, ist so ziemlich der einzige der taugt. Ich wollt noch hinterher rufen ob ihr vom IBC seit.
> Sachen gibts..., so haben wir uns ja wenigstens mal gesehen


Ich brech ja eher ab, dass IBCler mit dem Pilzsammelkorb durch den Wald tigern   Okay, künftig wird jeder Pilzsammler gefragt, ob er die IBC kennt.



DaBoom schrieb:


> Habs gepackt und hoch geladen.


Ähm, wohin?  Hier hab ich jedenfalls nix gefunden.


----------



## Andi76 (4. September 2008)

Man hat halt ein Breitgefächertes Interessangebiet, so eine Pilzpfanne ist Protein und Kaliumquelle pur...

Mal was anderes, hat jemand den Müll am Eingang des Trails entdeckt???
Da könnte ich abkotzen, wer auch immer das war...so gehts auf jeden Fall in die Hose, ich vermute das es irgendwelche obercoolen Jünglinge mit 200mm Federweg waren, sogenannte "Freerider", die das hinterlassen haben.Viellecht sollte man da sensibel reagieren, aber Hinweisschilder würden den Trail nur unnötig bekannt geben, habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## carmin (4. September 2008)

Hm, an Müll kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern.  Wir haben aber den herausstehenden Nagel in der Startrampe entdeckt ;-)

Ideen:

... Wegbeschreibungen und Tracks nur unter Vorsicht veröffentlichen.
... Biker vor Ort ansprechen und kennenlernen
... Müll, falls möglich, mitnehmen
... gegen positiv formulierte Schilder am Trail ist doch nix einzuwenden
... Räumaktionen organisieren, vgl Artikel auf Seite 20 des Leitfadens Legalize Freeride.

Wobei rumliegender Müll nicht notwendigerweise von Bikern kommt.

DaBoom: Jetzt ists da!  Super, merci!


----------



## exel (4. September 2008)

Also an Müll kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht erinnern. Aber ich kann mich auch nicht an den Pilzsammler erinnern, obwohl ich in der 4er Gruppe dabei war.  An welchem Trail war das nochmal?


----------



## Andi76 (4. September 2008)

Ich sach ja, ich vermute es, aber zwei leere 2 Liter Tetrapacks und ne Lidltüte sehen verdammt danach aus.
Es hat mich nur geärgert das es Leute gibt die den Sch... achtlos wegwerfen und der Forstbeamte wird sich seinen Teil denken. Vielleicht ist das dann genau das bisschen was das Faß zum überlaufen bringt und er veranlasst die Einebnung aller Bauten in seinem Zuständigkeitsgebiet.


> Müll, falls möglich, mitnehmen


Ich denke übrigends das man zu 100% seinen Müll wieder mitnehmen soll. Schließlich hat man ihn ja auch irgendwie dahin mitgeschleppt.


----------



## Andi76 (4. September 2008)

> An welchem Trail war das nochmal?



Ich beschreibs jetzt besser nicht genauer, sonst können wir gleich alles veröffentlichen und morgen ist da die Hölle los.


----------



## carmin (4. September 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Ich denke übrigends das man zu 100% seinen Müll wieder mitnehmen soll. Schließlich hat man ihn ja auch irgendwie dahin mitgeschleppt.


okay, das war missverständlich: Dass man seinen _eigenen_ Müll mitnimmt, das sehe ich als absolut selbstverständlich an.  Den Müll anderer mitzunehmen kostet hingegen schon Überwindung.


----------



## eisenzwerg (4. September 2008)

Naja, lieber überwinden als vom Förster oder anderen eine Anzeige wegen "Wildfahrens" zu bekommen, da sie mit den Müllmachern eine Rechnung zu begleichen haben.


----------



## Andi76 (4. September 2008)

achso, alles klar. vielleicht schreibe ich ein paar zeilen und laminiers ein und bringe es an geeigneter stelle an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (4. September 2008)

Ich dachte ich lasse auch mal wieder was von mir hören:

Neuer Job und Anfangsstress, aber das wird sich legen. Zum Glück ist das Wetter gerade auch nicht so berauschend, sonst würde ich Entziehungserscheinungen bekommen.

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter am Sonntag für eine Runde einigermaßen gut. 

Am Samstag gehts erstmal zur Eurobike . Bin schon gespannt was es so neues gibt.
Ich werde berichten!!

Gruß Cafescup

@ Toddy

ich melde mich morgen (Freitag) mal bei Dir


----------



## exel (5. September 2008)

Das Müll nicht in den Wald gehört sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Wenn ich das nächste Mal in dieser Richtung unterwegs bin werd ich die Augen mal offen lassen, vielleicht weis ich dann auch welchen Trail du meinst


----------



## toddy (5. September 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Gruß Cafescup
> 
> @ Toddy
> 
> ich melde mich morgen (Freitag) mal bei Dir




sollte bei mir klappen, denke, das ich ab 17 uhr zu hause bin, einfach mal kurz anrufen!
Sonst mußt du eine woche warten, fahre morgen früh für eine woche nach LIGURIEN 
eine wochen biken und meer 

lg toddy


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2008)

Ist heute noch jemand unterwegs?
Ich überlege gerade noch, aber wenn dann nicht umbedingt die matschigsten Trails (Ich weiß, da stehen einige hier drauf ).


----------



## proceed (5. September 2008)

hey matthias,
also ich wäre dabei, einen teil der glemseck runde zu drehen. naja und matsch hats ja jetzt überall


----------



## exel (5. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> hey matthias,
> also ich wäre dabei, einen teil der glemseck runde zu drehen. naja und matsch hats ja jetzt überall


Ich bin heute schon nen Teil der Glemsecktour gefahren. Ich konnte leider nicht auf die Arbeiter warten sonst hätten wir zusammen fahren können. Da wo ich war lässt es sich ganz gut fahren. Teilweise wirds bissle rutschig aber geht alles


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> hey matthias,
> also ich wäre dabei, einen teil der glemseck runde zu drehen. naja und matsch hats ja jetzt überall


Sorry, bin dann doch noch recht kurzentschlossen allein gestartet, nachdem ich keine so schnelle antwort erwartet hatte. Die Glemseck Runde wäre aber sowieso eher nichts für mich gewesen, hab mich am Dienstag schon schwergetan, und heute war es noch etwas matschiger. Muss ich erstmal noch im trockenen üben 

So war ich heute 2,5h überwiegend auf Waldautobahn unterwegs, zwischendurch ne handvoll harmlose Trails. Fahrbar war alles, der Trail von der Büsnauer Straße südlich des MPI an den Bäumen entlag war aber z.b. schon ziemlich schlammig. Verfahren hab ich mich auch mal wieder (musste ja sein ). Wo ich dachte ich komme gleich an der Solitude raus war ich dann plötzlich am Bärenschlössle. Und von dort wollte ich eigentlich Richtung Büsnau, bin dann aber am Unigelände Vaihingen gelandet  Aber wird schon noch.


----------



## proceed (5. September 2008)

Na schade, ich wäre schon dabei gewesen.
Hat denn morgen jemand Lust, wobei laut Wetterbericht soll ja schon heute Nacht von Westen her der Regen herziehen.


----------



## exel (6. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Na schade, ich wäre schon dabei gewesen.
> Hat denn morgen jemand Lust, wobei laut Wetterbericht soll ja schon heute Nacht von Westen her der Regen herziehen.


Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei, aber wie du schon gesagt hast: es soll regnen. Deswegen hab ich noch nix geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (6. September 2008)

Laut dem Tagesschauwetterbericht eben solls morgen bei uns ja nicht regnen. Ich würde wieder die Glemseckrunde (oder ne Variante davon) unter die Räder nehmen.
Abfahrt um 11:00 Uhr am Brunnen in Sifi?
Wer ist dabei? Oder gibts schon was andres, das ich jetzt verrafft hab?


----------



## Andi76 (6. September 2008)

Wo kann man sich unterwegs treffen???
Bärensee??? Wann kommt ihr da durch???


----------



## Matthias247 (6. September 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Laut dem Tagesschauwetterbericht eben solls morgen bei uns ja nicht regnen. Ich würde wieder die Glemseckrunde (oder ne Variante davon) unter die Räder nehmen.
> Abfahrt um 11:00 Uhr am Brunnen in Sifi?
> Wer ist dabei? Oder gibts schon was andres, das ich jetzt verrafft hab?



Naja, Eurobike wäre noch. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wer dort ist

Zum Wetter:
http://wetter.t-online.de/index_cms.php?day=1&detail=Z24060
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000510

Also ab Mittag siehts zumindest besser aus, aber so ganz sicher kann man wohl erst morgen sein.


----------



## proceed (6. September 2008)

Also Bärenseen wären erst so im letzten Drittel der Runde.
Aber am Glemseck, also da an dem Motorradtreff ginge es gut. Das ist 1. nicht weit von den Bärenseen und 2. noch im ersten Drittel der Tour.
Aber bislang scheint ja eh keiner so begeistert zu sein.
Na mal das Wetter abwarten und dann morgen früh mal schauen, ob noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Andi76 (7. September 2008)

Ich bin schon dabei, nur brauch ich mal eine Uhrzeit, ich fahre eigentlich eher morgens.Glemseck ist mir auch recht.
Ich sehe gerade das Du ein Nerve fährst, umso interessanter für  mich....vielleicht mein nächstes Bike.


----------



## proceed (7. September 2008)

Andi, dann würd ich sagen um 11:30 am Glemseck, vielleicht auch bissle später.
Dann fahre ich (oder wer eben noch mitkommt) um 11 in Sifi los, dann passt das.

Also, wer ist noch dabei? Auf Jungs, das Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (7. September 2008)

Okay, zwar bisschen spät, aber ich stehe ab 11uhr15 am Glemseck, roter Helm und blaue Jacke oder blaues Trickot, je nach Temp.
Bis dann


----------



## proceed (7. September 2008)

Ok, also dann starte ich von Maichingen aus. Sind aber auf der Glemseckrunde, falls noch jemand dazustoßen möchte. 
Sonst nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## exel (7. September 2008)

Verdammt ich habs verschlafen, sonst wär ich mitgekommen


----------



## Andi76 (7. September 2008)

Das Hardtail meldet sich aus dem Dirt zurück, von dem gab es heute reichlich.Ich mein das wir Spaß hatten und meine zwei Mitstreiter hoffentlich noch viel mehr.Ich hab die Runde am Schweinegehege abgekürtzt und bin übers Bärenschlössle heim.
Kann von meiner Seite aus jeder Zeit wiederholt werden, nette Leute hier


----------



## proceed (7. September 2008)

Also Andi ich muss schon sagen du hast es mit dem Hardtail schon auch ordentlich krachen lassen. War dann aber noch ne richtig schöne Runde. Sind da im Wald zwischen D.Burg und Solitude noch rumgefahren und dann ins Krumbachtal runter. Bei mir hieß es dann noch den blöden Puffberg mit dem Rottweiler - oder was weiß ich für ein Vieh - hoch und dann über Kaba-Hof zurück nach Sifi. Waren dann also auch wieder so an die 5 Stunden.
Michael, das wäre auch wieder ne Runde für dich gewesen, aber dann eben nächstes mal wieder.


----------



## exel (7. September 2008)

Ja das glaub ich auch. Klingt ganz witzig was ihr da gefahren seit. Ach Marcus, wie siehts bei dir nächste Woche aus? Wetter soll da besser werden. Ab wieviel Uhr hättest du Zeit fahren zu gehn?


----------



## proceed (7. September 2008)

Also ich würd sagen so ab 17:00 an nem Treffpunkt würde gehen. Aber nicht am Dienstag.


----------



## carmin (7. September 2008)

Apropos Dirt: Wenn ich Eure Aufmerksamkeit mal auf die Ulmer Kollegen lenken darf, die hatten letzte Nacht reichlich davon: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5099760

(Ach ja, falls sich jemand wundert, warum ich da bin: wir hams verschoben, Kumpel ist krank geworden.)


----------



## Andi76 (7. September 2008)

Igitt sind die schmutzig...


----------



## Matthias247 (7. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Apropos Dirt: Wenn ich Eure Aufmerksamkeit mal auf die Ulmer Kollegen lenken darf, die hatten letzte Nacht reichlich davon: wir hams verschoben, Kumpel ist kra...s wohl etwas besser, aber hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (7. September 2008)

NA dann bin ich auf Mittwoch gespannt. Die Lampe ist auch in meiner engeren Wahl, wobei mir der Winkel glaub bissl zu spitz ist, aber mal schauen, wie das am Mittwoch aussieht.


----------



## DaBoom (8. September 2008)

Werd heute Nachmittag/Abend meine PowerLED bei einer Runde durch den Schönbuch testen.
*Wer Zeit/Lust hat um 18:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt "real parkplatz".*
(hatte vor viel Waldautobahn zu fahren, will ja nicht aussehen wie die Ulmer )
Die matchigen trails kommen dann am Mi. unter die Stollen.

UPDATE:
So, die PowerLED mal ausgeführt.
Bin begeistert. Im Power Modus im Wald den Weg in voller Breite und bis ~6m Entfernung ausgeleuchtet.
Selbst Stufe 2 ist fürs Waldautobahn Radeln geeibent.

In der Stadt und neben Straßen (B464) hab ich sie auf Stufe 1 und 2 betrieben. Gestört hat es wohl keinen.


----------



## cafescup (8. September 2008)

@ All

wie sieht es mit Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr aus?

Nach dem hier ja einige mit ordentlich Licht ausgerüstet sind, steht einer Ausfahrt ja nichts mehr im Wege oder?

Ich schlage wieder den üblichen Treffpunkt Realparkplatz Röhrerweg vor.

Wer ist mit dabei??

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. September 2008)

Dabei.


----------



## DaBoom (9. September 2008)

Ebenfalls dabei.

@eisenzwerg
Du NOCH online?


----------



## INT3NS3 (9. September 2008)

Bin nicht dabei, hab mal wieder spätschicht. 
Wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. September 2008)

Morgen sieht gut aus, wenn das Wetter so bleibt.
Ist heute auch jemand unterwegs? So ab 17:30 oder 18:00?


----------



## carmin (9. September 2008)

Hm stimmt, eigentlich ist das Wetter heute oder am Donnerstag deutlich besser als morgen... Aber jetzt ists eh zu spät.  Lieber Do als Mi?


----------



## Andi76 (9. September 2008)

Donnerstag---dann wäre ich auch dabei, natürlich nur wenn ihr übers Glemseck rein kommt.Dann würde ich dort warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (9. September 2008)

Ich würde auch am Donnerstag fahren gehen. Und die Richtung Glemseck is immer schön. Am liebsten würde ich aber so um 1700 in Sifi losfahren. Wenn möglich noch früher aber da hat wahrscheinlich sonst niemand Zeit.


----------



## luca 2002 (9. September 2008)

Hab am Mittwoch frei, würde deshalb auch bei Regen die Gehhölzer bewegen )


----------



## proceed (9. September 2008)

Also 17:00 in Sifi am Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Andi76 (9. September 2008)

also 4 Leute sind für Donnerstag, kommt schon, dann könnt ich auch mit,
morgen geht bei mir nicht, bzw. nie


----------



## cafescup (9. September 2008)

Also  Jungs,

Donnerstag ging auch, aber 17:00 Uhr ist bei mir garantiert nicht zu schaffen.
Bei 18:00 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei.

So was nun??

Wäre sonst trotzdem noch jemand für Mittwoch dabei ?

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (10. September 2008)

uh sorry, ich wollt hier keine Verwirrung stiften :-/
Hat wetteronline gestern noch bis zum Nachmittag Regen erwartet, scheint sichs doch aufzuhellen, so dass man heut wie morgen fahren kann.
Hm... Um mal den Andi kennenzulernen, fahr ich diese Woche wohl mal morgen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (10. September 2008)

Bin heute dabei, Treffpunkt wie gesagt um 1800 beim real Parkplatz.

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen wie das Wetter wird. 

--Ihr Schönwetterfahrer! --


Für morgen kann ich noch nicht zusagen. Aber 1700 ist nicht machbar.


---UPDATE---
cafescup und ich starten heute wie angekündigt um 1800 ab dem real Parkplatz.
Es geht in den Schönbuch. Route wird dem Wetter angepaßt.

Morgen werden wir uns ggf. ebenfalls mitfahren.


----------



## carmin (10. September 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> cafescup und ich starten heute wie angekündigt um 1800 ab dem real Parkplatz.


weise Entscheidung!
Ich glaub, ich les hier keine Wetterberichte mehr vor :-/ *g*
http://www.wetteronline.de/Baden-Wuerttemb/Boeblingen.htm


----------



## Matthias247 (10. September 2008)

Für die Statistik:
41km, 460hm, 2:22 Fahrzeit

Mein Tacho war zwischendurch aber eine Zeit im Einstellmodus, eventuell hat der dabei nicht weitergemessen und es fehlt was. Wären dann wohl nochmal +5km oder so.

Mir wars heute leider alles n bissl zu schnell. Wollen sich noch noch paar gemütlichere Fahrer anschließen damit ich die Runde nicht allein ausbremsen muss?


----------



## DaBoom (10. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> weise Entscheidung!
> Ich glaub, ich les hier keine Wetterberichte mehr vor :-/ *g*
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Baden-Wuerttemb/Boeblingen.htm



Ich sage nur: KEIN Tropfen! 

Schönbuch Classics-Tour 

Ab 2000 wirds frisch. Armlinge/Langarmtrikot/Weste/Jacke kann ich jedem empfehlen.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mir wars heute leider alles n bissl zu schnell. Wollen sich noch noch paar gemütlichere Fahrer anschließen damit ich die Runde nicht allein ausbremsen muss?


Hast du den Ruf des kühlen Biers nicht gehört?


----------



## cafescup (10. September 2008)

SUPER war`s hat richtig Spass gemacht. 

@ Matthias

nun gut etwas zügiger war es schon, aber Du hattest absolut das schwerste Bike von allen. Also nimm es nicht so schwer. Du kannst jederzeit mitfahren, und wir haben noch keinen im Stich gelassen.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (11. September 2008)

Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht. Elisabeths Tempo war auch beeindruckend. 
Da bleibt nur ein Fazit: Frauen können anstrengend sein ) 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Andi76 (11. September 2008)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, wie siehts aus mit heute??
Wann könnten wir uns am Glemseck treffen, muß das wissen weil ich nämlich in der Zwickmühle stecke.
Mein Weib muss kurzfristig arbeiten gehen, da müßte ich wissen ob heute was geht oder ob ich ihr zusagen kann das Sie gehn darf oder kann, dann habe ich Schicht Daheim und mache was mit meinen Kids.


----------



## exel (11. September 2008)

Heute siehts so aus dass der proceed und ich um 1700 in Sifi losfahren. Wir würden dann Richtung Glemseck fahren. Ich denk mal dass wir bis zum Glemseck 40min brauchen werden. Wo würdest du denn dann dazustoßen?
Wer kommt heute noch mit?


----------



## Andi76 (11. September 2008)

Ich werde ab 17Uh30 am Hotel Glemseck an der alten Dampfwalze  bereitstehen, proceed und meine Wenigkeit kennen uns schon sodaß wir uns nicht verfehlen werden.


----------



## carmin (11. September 2008)

exel schrieb:


> Wer kommt heute noch mit?


Ich möcht auch kommen.  Allenfalls, wenns beim Losfahren schon regnet, bleib ich gleich daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (11. September 2008)

> Allenfalls, wenns beim Losfahren schon regnet, bleib ich gleich daheim.



Me to...


----------



## exel (11. September 2008)

Heut regnets nicht 
@carmin: Wir können uns ja so 16:50 am Marktplatz Sifi treffen (um 1700 sollen wir bei proceed bereitstehen)

@Andi: alles klar. Dann treffen wir uns am Glemseck. Aber ich denke mal dass wir um 1730 noch nicht da sein werden


----------



## Andi76 (11. September 2008)

Gemach gemach, ich werde auch nicht direkt da hinfahren sondern vorher meinen Haustrail runter donnern, den kommt ihr sicher auch runter,es handelt sich um die Abfahrt wo man unterhalb der A-Brücke rauskommt.


----------



## exel (11. September 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Gemach gemach, ich werde auch nicht direkt da hinfahren sondern vorher meinen Haustrail runter donnern, den kommt ihr sicher auch runter,es handelt sich um die Abfahrt wo man unterhalb der A-Brücke rauskommt.


Stimmt da kommen wir auch runter. Können uns natürlich auch da treffen. Musst nur sagen wo du wartest


----------



## Andi76 (11. September 2008)

Abwarten, Frau hat gerade angerufen das es wohl schon bedrohlich dunkel rüber kommt..., sind noch über 2h an dehnen sich alles ändern kann, ich hoffe nicht, aber es sieht wirklich mies aus für unsere heutige Runde


----------



## carmin (11. September 2008)

exel schrieb:


> Heut regnets nicht
> @carmin: Wir können uns ja so 16:50 am Marktplatz Sifi treffen (um 1700 sollen wir bei proceed bereitstehen)


Uh, das wird schon knapp, aber ich versuchs.
Kann in 30 Min nochmal reinschauen. Vielleicht sieht man da die Regengebiete schon etwas klarer:
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldbad.htm


----------



## carmin (11. September 2008)

fahre jetzt los.  werden zwar nass, aber nur kurz


----------



## DaBoom (11. September 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht. Elisabeths Tempo war auch beeindruckend.
> Da bleibt nur ein Fazit: Frauen können anstrengend sein )
> Gruß Michael



-> http://www.kopfschuettel.de


@carmin 
luca 2002 ist der erwartete Neuzugang.


----------



## carmin (11. September 2008)

Soo.  War ja mal wieder sehr nett heut!  Schönwetterfahrer, wir, tsts.

Bin ich jetzt noch irgendjemandem Links schuldig?  Na, findet Ihr bestimmt alles selber... Hier jedenfalls meine dahingeschmolzene Gardena-Lampe, soll jetzt aber keine Anti-Werbung sein, unter normalen Einsatzbedingungen hält das Teil schon ganz.  Wobei eine gedrehte Variante natürlich auch megaschick ist 

Gibts eigentlich einen ampelfreien Weg zwischen SiFi und BB?



DaBoom schrieb:


> luca 2002 ist der erwartete Neuzugang.


ah yeah!  Willkommen!  Der Account kann dann gleich an die sechsjährige Tochter vererbt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (12. September 2008)

@carmin
UPS...
Denke die Produkthaftung von Gardena wird da nicht greifen. 
Ärgerlich so was.


Ein Vöglein hat mir gezwitschert dass und cafescup am WE mit etwas überraschen wird.
Nein, keine Haartönung


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. September 2008)

Wer fährt denn eigentlich am WE?


----------



## Andi76 (12. September 2008)

die Leonberger Fraktion natürlich, obwohl es ziemlich nass und schon etwas kühler werden dürfte.Aber ein Kumpel aus Pforzheim braucht dringend Nachhilfe in Sachen Fahrtechnik bevor wir uns in die Alpen wagen.
Also ich werde morgens unterwegs sein.


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. September 2008)

Hmmm, wann und wo seid ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## carmin (12. September 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Ein Vöglein hat mir gezwitschert dass und cafescup am WE mit etwas überraschen wird.


Schönes Wetter vielleicht? Wär eine tolle Überraschung...

Jetzt ist mir noch eingefallen, welchen Link ich poschten wollte:
Die Liste der Leonberger Bikekollegen für Andi.  Vielleicht findest da ja auch die mysteriöse Bikerin


----------



## Andi76 (12. September 2008)

danke @carmin

@eisenzwerg

ca. 9Uhr gehts bei uns los, immer schön Rotwildpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (12. September 2008)

Hilfe ist das früh, da liege ich noch in meinem Riechtwieich.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. September 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @carmin
> Ein Vöglein hat mir gezwitschert dass und cafescup am WE mit etwas überraschen wird.
> Nein, keine Haartönung


Hab ich auch gehört. Aber schönes Wetter wirds wohl laut Wetterbericht nicht. Sonntag evtl.
Wann ist die Einweihungsrunde?



			
				carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich einen ampelfreien Weg zwischen SiFi und BB?


Die für Autos gesperrte Brücke an der S-Bahn Station Goldberg hat keine Ampel 

Also falls ich morgen überhaupt fahren sollte, dann so gegen 15:00. Werd ich dann aber eher kurzfristig nach Wetter entscheiden.

Für andere WE Gestaltungsideen bin ich übrigens auch offen, kenn hier sowieso niemanden und hab noch nix vor


----------



## laempel (12. September 2008)

Ich versuche mal mein Glück: Jemand am Sonntag noch Lust auf eine kleinere Runde gegen Nachmittag? Wetter soll wieder besser sein, aber bei den Regenmengen der letzten Tage wird alles Gute von unten kommen.


----------



## cafescup (12. September 2008)

Also am Sonntag würde ich fahren. Wegen der Uhrzeit mail ich aber erst morgen nachmittag.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## carmin (13. September 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die für Autos gesperrte Brücke an der S-Bahn Station Goldberg hat keine Ampel


Äh, hast Recht *g*  Meine Frage war ja auch unterspezifiziert: Genauer suche ich einen ampelfreien Weg zwischen Böblingens Osten und dem Brunnen SiFi.  (Weil ich auf dem Weg zu exel bestimmt fünf Minuten gestanden habe.)  Die S-Bahn-Brücke bin ich neulich auch schon gefahren -- etwas bergiger, aber in der Tat ein guter Ausgangspunkt.  Werde bG mal die Fortsetzung auskundschaften.

Für morgen wäre vllt auch Geislingen eine Überlegung?  Da trocknen die Wege schneller, und es sind Touren von 500 bis 3000 hm möglich   Einschränkung: Man kann die Bahnfahrt nur mit einer relativ kleinen Truppe (3--5 Leute) machen.


----------



## cafescup (13. September 2008)

Hallo @ All

 Meine Familie hat am Donnerstag Zuwachs bekommen 

Hier mal ein Vorgeschmack


*Morgen (Sonntag) *würde ich eine Runde fahren gehen.
*Uhrzeit: 10:00 - 10:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie üblich Real-Parkplatz.* Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag? Ich sollte so gegen 13:00 Uhr wie zurücksein.

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Andi76 (13. September 2008)

Hübsches Radl, Glückwunsch.

Wie erwartet war das heute etwas strenger, eigentlich pure Nässe von allen Seiten
Trotzdem sehr schön und mein Kumpel hat was gelernt, bestimmt


----------



## laempel (13. September 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hallo @ All
> *Morgen (Sonntag) *würde ich eine Runde fahren gehen.
> *Uhrzeit: 10:00 - 10:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt wie üblich Real-Parkplatz.* Oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag? Ich sollte so gegen 13:00 Uhr wie zurücksein.
> 
> Wer hat Lust?



Bin dabei, bis 13.00 Uhr Ende klingt gut. Morgen wirds zwar noch recht matschig sein, aber des isch mir grad egal. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es bis zum 10.00.
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. September 2008)

Hi, 

ich bin dabei und bringe wohl noch ein Kumpel oder 2 mit. 
Bis morgen 

Greetz ra.


----------



## DaBoom (13. September 2008)

Jetzt hat er ja doch die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen.


Bin morgen. 
Bademäntel und Handtücher nicht vergessen, wird doch so nen Wellness-Tour mit Schlammpackung? 

Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. September 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er ja doch die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen.
> 
> 
> Bin morgen.
> ...



ne richtige Fango Packung halt


----------



## symore (13. September 2008)

Ich wäre dann morgen auch mit dabei. 10:00 oder 10:30 Uhr? An welche Runde habt Ihr denn so gedacht?
MfG Holger


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. September 2008)

lasst uns um 10.00 h starten, wenn wir um 13.00 h wieder da sein wollen lohnt sich das Fahrradputzen anschließend schon fast nicht mehr.


----------



## DaBoom (13. September 2008)

symore schrieb:


> An welche Runde habt Ihr denn so gedacht?
> MfG Holger



Also um 10 am real.

Entweder Richtung Musberg -> ra.brezeln's Ecke
oder
Schönbuch -> deine Ecke


----------



## cafescup (13. September 2008)

Also dann bis morgen 10:00 Uhr.

Sieht aus als sind wir wieder einige.

Soll nur 14 Grad werden, also zieht Euch was anständiges an. Zum Glück ist auf Wetter.de kein Regen angesagt.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (14. September 2008)

Sonne !!!! Genial, werde auch vorbeischauen
Gruß Michael


----------



## DaBoom (14. September 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Sonne !!!! Genial, werde auch vorbeischauen
> Gruß Michael


Maximal Temperatur: 15°
Gefühlte Temperatur: 6°

Erinnere nur noch mal an cafescup Empfehlung. 

Bis gleich dann.


----------



## laempel (14. September 2008)

Bin als erster wieder daheim. 
Weil ich gar nicht mitgefahren bin.  
Habe euch um 3 Minuten verpasst. 
Ich habe noch die Verfolgung aufgenommen und sah am hinter der Jugendfarm  gerade noch drei Biker im Wald verschwinden.

Schade, werde nächstes Mal mehr Zeit für die Anfahrt einplanen.
Ich hoffe, ihr hatte eine schöne Runde, ich bin ein bisschen Ziellos zwischen Schönaich, Neuweiler, Holzgerlingen, Weil im Schönbuch rumgekurvt, am Ende warens auch 54 km, 700 hm.


----------



## carmin (14. September 2008)

laempel schrieb:


> Habe euch um 3 Minuten verpasst.


Ach, Schande.  Wir haben schon noch gewartet, da auch symore noch fehlte, aber mit Blick aufs begrenzte Zeitbudget sind wir dann auch irgendwann los.  Hast versucht, jemanden anzuklingeln?  Wobei ich grade seh, dass mein Mobilfon auch aus war :-/

Acht Leute warns wieder, die übrige Statistik darf DaBoom posten 

Wie hieß jetzt nochmal der lange rote-Auto-Trail in der Mitte?  Klaus-Dieter?  Wisst Ihr, es ist schon superpraktisch, wenn man eindeutige Trailnamen hat und sie nicht immer mit "da wo..." umschreiben muss.  Dann kann man auch erzählen, wo man war und alle wissen Bescheid... Beispiel und noch eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (14. September 2008)

@ laempel

schade, aber das nächste Mal klappt es bestimmt.

Kannst Dir mal den Mittwoch vormerken. (Wichtig, Lampe nicht vergessen).

@ All

war Super heute 
bis auf den Platten. Nochmal Danke an Carmin für den Schlauch. (Ich bringe Dir am MIttwoch einen mit).

Das neue Bike macht richtig Spaß. Ra. hatte recht 

Schönes Wochende Euch allen.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (14. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wie hieß jetzt nochmal der lange rote-Auto-Trail in der Mitte?  Klaus-Dieter?  Wisst Ihr, es ist schon superpraktisch, wenn man eindeutige Trailnamen hat und sie nicht immer mit "da wo..." umschreiben muss.  Dann kann man auch erzählen, wo man war und alle wissen Bescheid... Beispiel und noch eins.




Ich gebe Carmin Recht. Lasst uns den Trails Namen geben 
KLaus-Dieter war garnicht schlecht


----------



## DaBoom (14. September 2008)

Dann komm ich mal meiner Verpflichtung nach:

34,75km, 02:04:14, 428hm



Bikewäsche schon hinter mich gebracht, war ja doch  das ein oder andere Schlammloch heute.


----------



## carmin (14. September 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Nochmal Danke an Carmin für den Schlauch. (Ich bringe Dir am MIttwoch einen mit).


Gern, aber brauchst nix mitbringen, bin froh, wenn ich mal wieder einen Schlauch loswerd ;-)  (Mit schlauchlos ist einfach der Bedarf nimmer so groß...)



DaBoom schrieb:


> war ja doch  das ein oder andere Schlammloch heute.


unzählige...! Musste ständig an Punkt 3 der IMBA Responsible Riding Tips denken.  Wobei die Frage berechtigt ist, ob der Mud überhaupt mit sich diskutieren lässt.


----------



## symore (14. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
muss mich entschuldigen, ich war heute morgen etwas spät dran, wegen der letzten Nacht war alles etwas verpeilt. Entschuldigung, wenn Ihr gewartet hattet. Freue mich, wenn ich doch wieder mal mitfahren darf. So long.
MfG Holger
(bei dem aber die kommende Woche schon wieder komplett verplant ist - ohne Biken)


----------



## carmin (14. September 2008)

och, is nix Schlimmes passiert 

Seh grade, dieser unser Thread scheint Eindruck zu machen... *g*


joschmid schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los... Seid Ihr alle in Erfurcht vor dem MTB-Treff Böblingen erstarrt ;-) oder liegts daran, daß die Schnarchzapfen (so wie ich) sich (noch) nie beteiligt haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (14. September 2008)

Aha, woher kommt der Post? Sind das die Jungs aus Leonberg?


----------



## carmin (14. September 2008)

Gäu+Schönbuch.  Einfach auf das blaue Pfeilchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 rechts vom joschmid klicken ;-)


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. September 2008)

Aaaah mist, das kommt davon wenn man sich mit Forenfunktionen nicht auskennt.


----------



## cafescup (14. September 2008)

Der Mittwoch naht..-
hier die Vorhersage:

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10738&id2=10738&ort=B%F6blingen&near=&tag=3

Freu mich schon !! Das neue Bike schreit nach mehr

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. September 2008)

Und wie sieht das mit Montag und Dienstag aus? Geht da keiner fahren?
Habe gerade so richtig Lust dazu.


----------



## Andi76 (14. September 2008)

Doch, doch, ich treffe mich um halber sechse am Glemseck mit Micha27
aber nur low an slow, weil war bissi viel gestern bei dem Mistwetter


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. September 2008)

Hm, das ist fast zu spät für eine längere Tour. Aber mal sehen.


----------



## laempel (14. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Ach, Schande.  Wir haben schon noch gewartet, da auch symore noch fehlte, aber mit Blick aufs begrenzte Zeitbudget sind wir dann auch irgendwann los.  Hast versucht, jemanden anzuklingeln?  Wobei ich grade seh, dass mein Mobilfon auch aus war :-/



Dann war es ja gut, dass mein Handy noch an meiner Arbeitsstätte lag. Von daher hätte ich eh niemanden anklingeln können.

Mittwoch ist bei mir eher ungewiss und am Wochenende muss ich mal meinem anderen Hobby nachgehen. Aber hier werden so viele Ausfahrten vereinbart, dass es ja irgendwann einmal klappen muss...


----------



## Andi76 (14. September 2008)

> für eine längere Tour


das wird höchstens ne 90min runde


----------



## Matthias247 (14. September 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Der Mittwoch naht..-
> hier die Vorhersage:
> 
> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10738&id2=10738&ort=B%F6blingen&near=&tag=3
> ...


Bremst dich der ganze Federweg jetzt auf mein Tempo? Naja, vermute mal nicht 



			
				eisenzwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht das mit Montag und Dienstag aus? Geht da keiner fahren?
> Habe gerade so richtig Lust dazu.


Hast wohl gestern gut eingekauft? 
Morgen siehts nach Regen aus. Dienstag 18:00 evtl.,  müssten wir aber dann nochmal schauen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (14. September 2008)

@Matthias: Tralala.


----------



## FraRa (14. September 2008)

So, bin jetzt auch endlich im Forum.


@cafescup: Hattest etwa nen Platten beim heutigen Ausritt mit deinem neuen Schätzle?


----------



## cafescup (15. September 2008)

@ Matthias

Keine Sorge wir bekommen das hin. Ich hoffe Du bist am Mittwoch auch wieder mit dabei.

@ FraRa

das war der Einstandsplatten 

Jetzt, hoffe ich, is Ruhe. Ich hab gehört Du hast ein richtig gutes Bike


----------



## Superfriend (17. September 2008)

Sodele. Heut Abend steht eine kleine Schönbuchrunde über die Birkensee-Trails an. Abfahrt um 17 Uhr am Parkplatz vom Real-Markt Röhrer Weg. Jeder Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## eisenzwerg (17. September 2008)

Und, wie sieht das mit dem Rest aus, fahren wir heute wieder ab 18 Uhr am Real ab, oder ist heute nichts los?


----------



## Matthias247 (17. September 2008)

Ist eh schon zu spät, aber: Ich bin heute nich dabei, da nicht so ganz gesund.


----------



## carmin (17. September 2008)

Hu, hab mich der 17-Uhr-Truppe angeschlossen.  War eine sehr flotte Runde (fühle mich jetzt wie Matthias wahrscheinlich ;-))

Ist jetzt 18 Uhr nix gelaufen...?

Die haben wir offenbar getroffen: http://www.frorider-hbg.de/


----------



## eisenzwerg (17. September 2008)

Nö, ich war alleine unterwegs. War saukalt, aber ich war zügig unterwegs, dann ging es schon wieder.


----------



## cafescup (17. September 2008)

Hallo @ All

Ich bin um 19:00 Uhr erst von der Arbeit gekommen (kurzfristiger Termin). Daher bin ich ausgeschieden.
Bei DaBoom gab`s wohl mit dem Bike auch wieder Probs.

Lasst uns über einen Ausweichtermin nachdenken.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (17. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Hu, hab mich der 17-Uhr-Truppe angeschlossen.  War eine sehr flotte Runde (fühle mich jetzt wie Matthias wahrscheinlich ;-))
> 
> Ist jetzt 18 Uhr nix gelaufen...?
> 
> Die haben wir offenbar getroffen: http://www.frorider-hbg.de/



Ach komm, war doch nicht so schlimm, machen wir bald wieder!

Die Typen (Froh-Ritter) sind aus Kanda und werden von Rocky Mountain gesponsert, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.


----------



## carmin (17. September 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> War saukalt


ernschthaft?  Also mir war warm ;-)



Superfriend schrieb:


> Ach komm, war doch nicht so schlimm, machen wir bald wieder!


Jo, passt schon, für ne 2h-Runde kann man das auch machen, aber eine Tagestour müsste ich strategischer angehen. (Schön formuliert?)

Wie sind denn so Eure Pläne fürs Wochenende?  Es scheint, als bliebe uns der stramme Ostwind noch eine Weile erhalten (-> trocken und kühl).  (Hoffentlich machen die jetzt in der Ukraine keine kerntechnischen Experimente.)  Sofern ersteres zutrifft (und letzteres nicht), würd ich nochmal Geislingen in die Runde werfen.  Superfriend hat auch Urach ins Spiel gebracht.  Allenfalls, wenn jemand zB nach Todtnau fahren tät, würd mich das eher reizen


----------



## Superfriend (17. September 2008)

Superfriend muss erstmal gucken, wie er das mit dem Umzug auf die Reihe kriegt - also erstmal noch keine Bikeverplanung fürs Wochenende.

Lange Touren bedürfen Stragie, habe ich auch schon schmerzhaft gemerkt!


----------



## luca 2002 (18. September 2008)

@carmin, all
würde mich einer Tour in Geislingen oder Urach am Wochenende anschliessen. Hätte auch nichts gegen eine längere Tour (+- 4h) einzuwenden. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## raceface2003 (18. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Hu, hab mich der 17-Uhr-Truppe angeschlossen.  War eine sehr flotte Runde (fühle mich jetzt wie Matthias wahrscheinlich ;-))
> 
> Ist jetzt 18 Uhr nix gelaufen...?
> 
> Die haben wir offenbar getroffen: http://www.frorider-hbg.de/



Ja, uns habt ihr getroffen.
Leider werden wir nicht von Rocky Mountain gesponsert, das wär ja nochmal schöner.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder, bis die Tage...


----------



## DaBoom (18. September 2008)

Ja, mein Bike ist unterwegs zu Scott.
Nachwehen von dem Defekt den ich mir auf der Schwarzwald-Tour geholt habe.
Hoffe auf schnelle Behebung.

Scheint dass alle südlich von Gärtringen auf Rocky's unterwegs sind. Woran dass nur liegen kann? 


Wäre für ne Tour am WE zu haben. Urach hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raceface2003 (18. September 2008)

Tja, die bauen halt einfach geile Räder...


----------



## INT3NS3 (18. September 2008)

@ DaBoom

hoffentlich kriegen die das bei scott wieder hin. Ist echt schon langsam ärgerlich mit deinem Bike. Wenigstens hast du gestern nicht viel verpaßt. War nämlich *****kalt .

@ Carmin

Jo war mal eine schnelle Runde und ich konnte mein neues Spielzeug garnicht testen weil es nicht dunkel werden wollte. Aber ich denk mal das sich da noch mehr Gelegenheiten ergeben werden. Ja, ja da haben wir ganz schön geschaut wie die "gesponsorten FRORIDER"  an uns vorbei geflogen sind. 

@ raceface2003

macht halt schon was her, wenn alle in der selben Montur unterwegs sind.


----------



## DaBoom (18. September 2008)

@INT3NS3
Wird schon werden 


Jetzt habt ihr uns entgültig als Schönwetterfahrer geoutet! 


@raceface2003
Habs eher auf DIE Präsens EINES lokalen Händlers bezogen. Aber geil sind se schon.

@all
Wie schauts mit So. aus? Urach? Tourenvorschläge? Kennt sich einer aus? Wann?
Wie gehabt, kann einen samt Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## carmin (19. September 2008)

In Urach kenn ich zwar ein paar Sachen, aber zu wenig, um daraus spontan eine Tagestour zu machen.  Mein Plan sähe also eher so aus (wie gesagt aber bitte noch nicht als verbindliches Angebot ansehen): Abfahrt mit Bahn um 7:22 ab BB, Ankunft in Geislingen um 8:39.  Dort kann man sich eine Tour modular zusammenbauen; die Trails werden uns jedenfalls nicht ausgehen.  Anstreben würde ich 1000--1500 hm und eine Bruttozeit von min. 6 Stunden, damit sich auch die Anfahrt lohnt.  Rückkehr nach BB im Fenster 16:30--18:30.  Kosten für die Hin+Rückfahrt: 4.50 pro Bike und 27 Euro für eine Truppe von max. 5 Leuten (=18 Euro bei zweien bis 9.90 bei fünfen).  Wäre solch eine Unternehmung für jemanden interessant?

Ja nach Todtnau will hier niemand?


----------



## luca 2002 (19. September 2008)

@ all
Tour auf der Alb: Ich kenne den HW1 in der Gegend Neuffen, Bad Urach, Metzingen, Lichtenstein, Eningen. Kann aber keine Rundtour daraus machen, da ich immer mit dem Bike auf die Alb und zurück fahre. HW 1 sollte man aber Samstags fahren, leider ein Wanderweg mit den üblichen Streitereien ... . 
@CArmin
Geislingen wäre in Ordnung. Würde aber Bahnfahrt gegen Autofahrt tauschen. Könnte auch 2 oder 3 Mitfahrer aufnehmen. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## DaBoom (19. September 2008)

Ärhm...
war/ist von Sa. oder So. die Rede?

Sa. habe ich keine Zeit, So. wäre ich dabei.


----------



## carmin (19. September 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Würde aber Bahnfahrt gegen Autofahrt tauschen.


Was spricht gegen Bahn?


----------



## Superfriend (19. September 2008)

Alles *********** bei der DB. Gerade vorhin mal wieder Erfahrungen gemacht. Fahrt bloß Auto und verbrennt Eure Bahncards.


----------



## carmin (19. September 2008)

Was ist passiert?
(Also meine Erfahrungen sind eigentlich durchweg positiv, und ich fahr nicht eben selten Bahn.)


----------



## cafescup (19. September 2008)

@ Superfriend

Hallo schön das Du dich hier so rege zu Wort meldest.

Jetzt wäre es aber auch nett von Dir, wenn Du dich hier auch mal vorstellen würdest.

Gruß Cafescup

PS: 
Beim Mittwochs Treff ist die Startzeit üblicherweise um 18:00 Uhr, es sei  denn, die Mehrheit verabredet eine andere Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (20. September 2008)

okay, können wir dann die Sonntagstour mal festklopfen?  Wenn ich das recht sehe, sind wir aktuell zu dritt (weitere Mitfahrer willkommen).  Davon bevorzugen zwei das Auto.  Also, wo sollen wir uns treffen, und wann?

Es wird sich vor Ort eine Dame anschließen (wenn niemand was dagegen hat), die mit der Bahn kommt.  Daher brauchen wir auch jetzt schon einen Zeitpunkt, wann wir dort losfahren werden.  Wäre ganz gern um ca. 17 Uhr wieder zuhause, würde also für möglichst frühes Losfahren plädieren.  Angenommen, wir wollen um 9:30 in Amstetten weg (ist vllt ein geeigneterer Startpunkt), müssen wir uns um 8:00 in BB treffen (1h Fahrt + eine halbe für Ein- und Ausladen).  Einverstanden?  Gerne aber auch eine Stunde früher.


----------



## luca 2002 (20. September 2008)

8:00 !!!!!!.  
Ok, würde mit dem Auto um 8:00 am Realparkplatz stehen. 2 Bikes könnten in den Innenraum (Laufräder ausbauen), 2 weitere Bikes aufs Paulchen. Könnte also 3 Fahrer mitnehmen. Fahrzeit nach Amstetten lt. Routenplaner ca. 1 Stunde. 9:30 sollte funktionieren.

Besteht den die Bereitschaft etwas früher zurückzukommen. Ca 15:00. Familie !! . Dann hätten wir immer noch von 9:30 bis 14:00 Zeit zum Biken und Einkehrschwung. Würde mir persönlich vollkommen ausreichen. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## carmin (20. September 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> !!!!!!


Heißt das jetzt "zu früh" oder "zu spät" oder "ja geil" 

Ok, dann machen wir das doch so.  (Hoffe, DaBoom ist einverstanden?)

Hab die Tour mal in der Karte zusammengeklickt:





Trotz der damit einhergehenden Unsicherheiten (die kleinen Zacken sind die Wurzeln) dürften die hm und km so hinhauen.  Schon ambitioniert, das in 4.5 Stunden durchzuziehen, sollte aber zu schaffen sein.  Wir dürfen halt nicht zu lange Pause machen ;-)  Und Du kannst uns dann auch in Steinenbronn absetzen.


----------



## carmin (20. September 2008)

Will niemand sonst mehr mit?  Wir können gern auch auf 8:20 gehn.  (Wenn ich seh, dass die Kollegen in 1:25h in Oberstdorf sein wollen... _Das_ ist ambitioniert =)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. September 2008)

Hi, 

aufgrund von Familienverpflichtungen würde ich gerne morgen früh eine Runde drehen. Wohin wäre mir egal, ich muss halt u 13.00 h spätestens wieder in BB sein. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre Richtung 7 Mühlental, da gibt es ein paar schöne Abfahrten. Oder von Herrenberg aus Richtung Müneck ?

Start um 9.30 h ab BB oder 10.00 h ab Herrenberg? (somit scheiden Studenten schon mal aus)

Wo wir uns treffen können wir ja dann ausmachen (sofern noch jemand mitkommt.)


----------



## Matthias247 (20. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Will niemand sonst mehr mit?


Würde wahnsinnig gern, aber nicht ganz gesund, lange anstrengende Tour und kalt passt leider nicht ganz zusammmen 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## DaBoom (20. September 2008)

Bei mir klappts leider doch nicht. Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## carmin (20. September 2008)

Na schad.

Es bleibt wohl bei 8:15 am real (Röhrer Weg), falls jemand doch noch aus dem Bett fallen und den Rappel kriegen sollte.  Sind wirklich schöne Trails dabei...

Den anderen Unternehmungen morgen auch viel Spaß!


----------



## rookee (20. September 2008)

Hi, ich bin endlich wieder im Lande !!

Wahnsinn, da bin ich mal zwei Wochen nicht dabei und kann kaum glauben was ich alles verpasst habe: neue Fahrer, neue Bikes, neue Strecken usw.

@ carmin
und eine organisierte Tour für morgen Früh 

Wie sind denn die genauen Daten? Abfahrt um 8.15 am Real?
Also wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt, gebe ich mein bestes um auch dabei zu sein.

Ach, eine Handy Nr. per PN wäre super, damit ich im Zweifelsfall irgendwo anrufen kann.

meine Nr steht glaub irgendwo auf Seite 3 oder 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. September 2008)

HI, 

kleine Planänderung, Cofescup und ich starten um 13.30 h Richtung 7 Mühlental. 

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte kurz posten. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. September 2008)

wenn ihr 14:30 startet würde ich mitkommen, 13:30 schaff ich nicht.
Müsst aber nicht umbedingt Rücksicht auf mich nehmen, wenns ihr später noch was zu tun habt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. September 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> wenn ihr 14:30 startet würde ich mitkommen, 13:30 schaff ich nicht.
> Müsst aber nicht umbedingt Rücksicht auf mich nehmen, wenns ihr später noch was zu tun habt.



Hi Matthias, 

wenn wir ne Stunde später starten wird es nach hinten raus zu knapp. Du könntest höchstens noch irgendwo dazu stossen. Ich schick Dir mal per PM meine Handynummer, dann kannst Dich ggf. melden, O.K.?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## DaBoom (21. September 2008)

Sodele...

habs erledigt und kann mich euch um 13:30 anschließen.

Treffpunkt ist bei der Panzerkaserne (-> Website)



Trauere immer noch der Tour mit den Beiden nach.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. September 2008)

Ok, kann ich verstehen, also ich bin im best case um 13:30, sonst um 14:00 wieder mit der s-bahn in böblingen angekommen, brauch dann aber noch paar Minuten zum heimlaufen, anziehen und zum Treffpunkt radeln. 
Ich würde dann mal kurz durchklingeln sobald ich hier bin. Aber solange ihr nicht erstmal ne Runde im Kreis fahrt wirds wohl eher nichts mit treffen


----------



## DaBoom (21. September 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ok, kann ich verstehen, also ich bin im best case um 13:30, sonst um 14:00 wieder mit der s-bahn in böblingen angekommen, brauch dann aber noch paar Minuten zum heimlaufen, anziehen und zum Treffpunkt radeln.
> Ich würde dann mal kurz durchklingeln sobald ich hier bin. Aber solange ihr nicht erstmal ne Runde im Kreis fahrt wirds wohl eher nichts mit treffen



So viel ich weiß, ohne zu viel vorweg zu nehmen, fahren wir hinterm Truppenübungsplatz ein wenig umher. 
Hab am Fr. schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack bekommen. 

Probiers einfach mit durch klingeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (21. September 2008)

Kannst du mir mal schnell ne google maps Link machen, wo das ungefähr wäre?
Bin jetzt weg, schaue später dann nochmal kurz rein


----------



## DaBoom (21. September 2008)

Na jetzt aber...


http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. September 2008)

Hi, 

kann sein, dass wir 5 Minuten später bei der Panzerkaserne sind. Nur zur Info dass Ihr nicht unruhig werdet 

Bis nachher ra.


----------



## DaBoom (21. September 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann sein, dass wir 5 Minuten später bei der Panzerkaserne sind. Nur zur Info dass Ihr nicht unruhig werdet
> 
> Bis nachher ra.




5 MINUTEN braucht ihr für den Berg?!?!?!


--- So, jeder zweiter Beitrag von mir---


Bis gleich.
rookee kommt ebenfalls. Somit wären wir bisher zu Viert.


----------



## carmin (21. September 2008)

So, wir sind auch glücklich zurück.  Nochmals vielen Dank an luca und wurmspecht für die fröhliche Compagnie (und die Leidensfähigkeit ;-))
Sind sogar fast 50 km und 1300 hm geworden, fünfeinhalb Stunden brutto bei eigentlich recht wenig Pause.  Außerdem Dank an luca fürs Mitnehmen!

Schad, dass ich keine Kamera mit hatte, sonst hätts vielleicht ein paar nette Fotos gegeben.  Am krassesten fand ich schon ja die Schafherde auf der Wolfgang-Brumme-Allee...


----------



## DaBoom (21. September 2008)

Freut mich zu hören dass ihr ebenfalls eine schöne Tour gefahren seit.
Leider konnte ich kurzfristig ja doch nicht mit.

Wir(Ra.Bretzeln, cafescup, rookee, Matthias247, meiner einer, +1) waren hinterm Truppenübungsplatz und im 7 Mühlental unterwegs.

Sehr schön die Ecke.

--Statistik beibehalten--


----------



## Matthias247 (21. September 2008)

Ja, war ne nette Runde und diesmal n angenehmes Tempo. Liegt vielleicht daran das der durchschnittlich vorhandene Federweg heute den Höchststand hatte 

Und der Apfelkuchen (x1,5 ) war auch super


----------



## rookee (22. September 2008)

Mit dem Federweg ist das echt eine deprimierende Sache.
Langsam fühle ich mich mit der F100 wie auf einem Damen-Trekking-Rad. Das geht so echt nicht weiter...


----------



## carmin (22. September 2008)

... wieso deprimierend?  Hat Federweg was mit Schwanzlänge zu tun?


----------



## DaBoom (22. September 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ... wieso deprimierend?  Hat Federweg was mit Schwanzlänge zu tun?




You made my day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (22. September 2008)

Noch zwei Beiträge, dann stehst auf Platz 1 der Beitragsstatistik und darfst den Titel "Chefspammer Böblingen" tragen. 

Edit: Bevor noch mehr interessierte Fragen kommen: Statistik gibts hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=345336
Und natürlich ist mit dem Ranking keine Wertung verbunden.


----------



## cafescup (22. September 2008)

Ups.. dann wirds Zeit den Vorsprung auszubauen 

Wie sieht`s mit Mittwoch aus?

Wer geht ähhh.. fährt mit ? 

3 ausser mir weiß ich schon.
Es wird um Streckenvorschläge gebeten.


@rookee

Ich vergesse Deine Akku`s nicht

@carmin

Dein Schlauch hätte ich auch dabei

und last but not least

@ DaBoom

diese Mal zahle ich


----------



## eisenzwerg (22. September 2008)

Dabei.


----------



## rookee (22. September 2008)

ich habe gestern die SLX Kurbel samt Werkzeug bei HS bestellt, bin aber der absolute Macheniker 
ich bezweifel ernsthaft, dass mein Bike rechtzeitig zur Mittwochstour fertig wird. Aber falls es da draussen hilfsbereite Bastelfreaks gibt die ein wenig Zeit haben, bin ich für helfende Hände natürlich sehr dankbar. *inderbeitragsstatistiknachobenschiel*


----------



## laempel (23. September 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ups.. dann wirds Zeit den Vorsprung auszubauen
> 
> Wie sieht`s mit Mittwoch aus?
> 
> Wer geht ähhh.. fährt mit ?



wird nix diese Woche. Hab meine Gabel he gemacht - bin halt auch eher ein Mach-he-niker...


----------



## INT3NS3 (23. September 2008)

An die Chefspammer, bin mal wieder nicht dabei. Ist schon langsam deprimierend .

@Carmin
And yes, size does matters!!!


----------



## Club64 (23. September 2008)

Hallo Leutz, habt ihr noch Platz für mich aufm Trail?
Wie fahrt ihr denn so? Auch mal bremsen beim Bergabfahren oder eher so Sche..., schei... das wird knapp, aber es wird schon werden? 
Frage deshalb, weil ich Mental noch etwas gehandicapt bin von einem ziemlich heftigen Sturz anfang des Jahres. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich die etwas ruppigeren Trails ein bischen langsamer an und möchte niemanden aufhalten.
Heißt jetzt aber net, daß ich schleiche.
Gruß


----------



## rookee (23. September 2008)

Heftiger Sturz? Was ging alles zu Bruch??

@all
Was habt Ihr schon alles für Stürze hinter euch?



Mein heftigster Sturz:
bei einem Kettenriß im vollen Sprint, vorn über den Lenker und mit dem Kinn auf den Asphalt.
Dabei einen Zahn ausgeschlagen und das Kiefergelenk gebrochen. Das Gelenk wurde erst einen Tag später, in einer 4 stündigen OP wieder zusammen geschuster, aber die Narben sind geblieben. 
Anschließend einen Monat Kankenhausaufenthalt mit zugedrahtetem Mund und ausschliesslich Flüssignahrung.

So, jetzt seid Ihr dran (auch wenn´s hier nicht unmittelbar rein passt)


----------



## carmin (23. September 2008)

Club64 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, habt ihr noch Platz für mich aufm Trail?


Klar, immer.


Club64 schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr denn so?


Das ist jetzt schwer zu objektivieren.  Komm einfach mal mit.  Aufeinander warten ist _eigentlich_ selbstverständlich, und jeder hat Recht (wenn nicht gar Pflicht), das einzufordern.  Davon abgesehen sind die Runterhügelpassagen im Schönbuch nach meiner bisherigen Kenntnis nicht so lang, dass man sich dort einen dramatischen Rückstand erarbeiten könnte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Club64 (23. September 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Heftiger Sturz? Was ging alles zu Bruch??



AC-Kapselsprengung, alle Bänder gerissen (also Rockwood 5), 2m weiter wären noch ca. 100m freier Fall hinzugekommen...
Zugegeben, war eine extreme Strecke, das auch noch im Winter aber seitdem bin ich halt etwas vorsichtiger.

Ok, dann bin ich morgen dabei. 18:30 - wo startet ihr?


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. September 2008)

Normalerweise starten wir 18 Uhr am real Parkplatz

*SPAM*


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=158852691&pf_rd_i=301128


*SPAMENDE*


----------



## carmin (23. September 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr schon alles für Stürze hinter euch?


Von meinen Stürzen blieben eigentlich nur Narben, aber keine Erinnerungen zurück 



Club64 schrieb:


> 2m weiter wären noch ca. 100m freier Fall hinzugekommen...


Das klingt interessant -- wo war das?


----------



## cafescup (23. September 2008)

Club64 schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich morgen dabei. 18:30 - wo startet ihr?




Wir starten 18:00 Uhr ab Real Parkplatz Röhrerweg in Böblingen.


Aber.... mich verfolgt eine leichte Magen-Darmgeschichte, somit weiß ich noch nicht ob ich morgen dabei sein kann.

Ich hoffe aber doch.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## INT3NS3 (24. September 2008)

@rookee

Mein schlimmster sturz war letztes Jahr in Todtnau, wo es mich in einem Lauf 3x zerlegt hat. Das Ende vom Lied war das ich mit diversen Prellungen und einem Hämatom der auf die große eines Tennisballs angeschwollen ist. Bin dann erst nach zwei Wochen zum Arzt, der hat mich dann zu meinem Unfallmetzger geschickt und hat das din aufgeschnitten und ein Katheter wo das ganze Blut aus der Schwellung ausgesaugt wurde gelegt. (siehe Bild)





(An alle die jetzt gerade am Frühstücken sind und das lesen. Guten Appetit!) 

War 4 Wochen außer gefecht.
Achso, wenn ich keine Protektoren getragen hätte, könnte ich gaub nicht mehr schmerzfrei biken bzw. gehen/laufen.


----------



## DaBoom (24. September 2008)

---Auf Nr.1 ner SPAM-Liste schiel--

@INT3NS3
Vielen Dank auch. Live wars aber witziger ... *Schlürf* 

@rookee
Mit der story hast du die Messlatte aber hoch gesetzt

Kann "nur" mit dem Sturz(~60km/h, auf Asphalt) bei dem es mir das komplette rechte Bein außen bis nunder aufgerissen hat nicht mithalten.
Dank damals neuartiger Kompressen und häußlicher Pflege sieht man davon nichts.

Bin heute ebenfalls nicht dabei.
Viel Spaß euch.

Ach:
http://cid-1cd3d2ada7edd7e3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/MTB Treff BB/21 September 08

ABER:








Ra.Bretzeln/cafescup
Welche sollte ich nochmal löschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (24. September 2008)

Bin beruflich im Ausland und werde diese Woche nicht vorbeischauen. 

Rückblick zum Wochenende. Schade dass wir nur zu dritt in Geislingen waren. Carmin`s Tour war genial, rund 45 von 52 km ausschließlich Trails. Spitzkehren, Absätze, Treppen, flowige Passagen bis zum abwinken. Bin hinterher froh gewesen dass ich meinen inneren Schweinehund überwunden und den Sonntag etwas früher begonnen habe. 
Danke Axel 
Der Gruppe wünsche ich noch eine schöne Bikewoche
Michael


----------



## rookee (24. September 2008)

@ DaBoom

Oh man, ich lach mich z´dod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohne große Erwartung hab ich mir das Video "rookee 2.avi" angeschaut und bin schier vom Stuhl gefallen  

Vielen Dank, dass Du dieses Video der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellst.
Auf die Retourkutsche darf man gespannt sein 

(die anderen kann ich wegen Firmenleitung erst heut Abend bestaunen. 
Aber hoffentlich geht es genau so *aufregend* weiter!!)


----------



## toddy (24. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich Finale Ligure gut überstanden habe und es voll und ganz weiter empfehlen kann, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Aufgrund der eher bescheidenen Wetteraussichten, der Tatsache, dass es mein erster Nightride wäre und mein Bike noch unter einer dicken Matschschicht liegt, werde ich heute Abend nicht dabei sein und lieber im Fitnessstudio aufs Laufband gehen und hoffen, das sich vor mir auf dem Stepper ein netter Hintern abmüht, dem ich dann gemütlich hinterherhecheln kann 

Aber wie sieht es am Wochenende aus???

Würde mir gerne am Samstag eure Trailtour Richting Übungsplatz und 7 Mühlental(von Sonntag) zu Gemüte führen, bin aber auch für alles andere offen! Start wäre für mich gegen 12 Uhr(bin aber flexibel) super!

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja richtig gut werden, was haltet Ihr von einer Herbsttour in den Schwarzwald? Die Tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8650.html 
Habe ich ja schon mal vorgeschlagen und würde ich gerne wieder fahren, Start wäre in Böblingen gegen 10 Uhr(Vorschlag) und dann mit Autos nach Bad Liebenzell! Hätte Auto und noch Platz für weitere Mitfahrer! Wie ich Euch kenne, würde Euch die Tour auf jeden Fall zusagen!

So, jetzt könnt Ihr ja schon mal anfangen zu planen oder Gegenvorschläge machen 

lg toddy


----------



## rookee (24. September 2008)

die Tour wollte ich sowieso mal fahren, warum also nicht am Sonntag ?! 

ich bin dabei 

EDIT:

@toddy

bist Du diese Tour gefahren?


.


----------



## FraRa (24. September 2008)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus heut abend (auch bei Regen??)??


----------



## toddy (24. September 2008)

@ rookee,

nee, meine Freundin wollte noch gerne ans Meer und dann sind wir nach Finale Ligure gefahren!
Serfaus wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr was!


----------



## eisenzwerg (24. September 2008)

HAllo Leute, ich bin heute nciht dabei, da ich gerade eben erst aus der Arbeit gekommen bin. Außerdem sollte ich auch mal was essen jagen gehen.

Viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. September 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> http://www.oaklynrecords.com/images/parental-advisory-tag.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi DaBoom,

la vengeance c'est un plat que ce mange froi.

jetzt darst Du mal ein wenig googeln zum Rausfinden was das heißt 

Greetz ra.


----------



## DaBoom (25. September 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi DaBoom,
> 
> la vengeance c'est un plat que ce mange froi.
> 
> ...



So nicht ganz richtig (So:"La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid" Oder?)

Oh-Oh!


----------



## slayerrider (25. September 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> die Tour wollte ich sowieso mal fahren, warum also nicht am Sonntag ?!
> 
> ich bin dabei
> 
> ...



Ra hat mir gesagt, dass du Joachim heist. jemand hat mir nämlich mal ne mail geschickt und gefragt ob ich mal wieder eine Tour durchs 7 Mühlen Tal Guide. Warst du das?? Weil ich die mail Adresse bei einem kleinen Prob mit Windwos verloren.
so jetzt wiede on topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (26. September 2008)

So, wie sieht es denn aus mit morgen???
WÃ¼rde gerne gegen 12 oder so starten, wer hÃ¤tte lust un evtl. weitere TourenvorschlÃ¤ge???



toddy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich Finale Ligure gut Ã¼berstanden habe und es voll und ganz weiter empfehlen kann, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
> 
> ...


----------



## rookee (26. September 2008)

HM, ich gebe mein Bestes um beide Touren mitzumachen.

Vorbehaltlich der Einwilligung meiner besseren Hälfte .    ..    ..    .


----------



## toddy (26. September 2008)

Lade sie abends zum Essen ein, das klappt bei mir immer


----------



## Matthias247 (26. September 2008)

Morgen klingt auf jeden fall schonmal gut. Steht das mit 12:00 schon fest (wenn ja wo?) oder ists bis jetzt nur ein Vorschlag?

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht so genau.


----------



## toddy (26. September 2008)

Bis jetzt war es nur ein Vorschlag, aber dann machen wir es jetzt fest!

Also, Samstag um 12 Uhr beim Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne
http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html

Tour dann über den Truppenübungsplatz ins 7 Mühlental, je nach Zeit, Lust und Laune dann entweder dort ein paar Schleifen oder über Schaichtal noch in den Schönbuch!

Bis jetzt wären wir zu dritt, Matthias, Rookee und ich! 

Also, wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus???


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. September 2008)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## cafescup (26. September 2008)

Schade morgen kann ich nicht.

Aber.......


Am *Sonntag von 10 Uhr bis ca. 13:00 Uhr*

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## proceed (26. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

also wenns mir morgen reicht bin ich auch dabei. Ist das denn dann eher trailig oder eher breitere Wege?


----------



## toddy (26. September 2008)

ich hoffe, doch mal trailig!!!

Aber, zumindest für den ersten Teil, muß das eher Rookee beantworten, da er die Tour schon letzten Sonntag gefahren ist!

ansonsten gehen wir auf erkundungstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (26. September 2008)

HM, waren super schöne Trails dabei, aber die Tour war insgesamt noch ausbaufähig. Aber das kriegen wir schon hin..


----------



## proceed (26. September 2008)

alles klar, hab grade schon das auto mit dem wertstoffhofgezeugse beladen, damit das morgen alles flutscht und ich um 12 an der paka sein kann


----------



## INT3NS3 (27. September 2008)

@cafescup

Wäre am Sonntag dabei. Kann aber bloß bis 12:30. Wir könnten aber auch früher losfahren.


----------



## cafescup (27. September 2008)

INT3NS3 schrieb:


> @cafescup
> 
> Wäre am Sonntag dabei. Kann aber bloß bis 12:30. Wir könnten aber auch früher losfahren.



Vor 10:00 Uhr ?  

Also ich möchte bis 13:00 Uhr zuhause sein, da wir Besuch bekommen.

Wie sieht`s mit DaBoom aus?

Und.. kommt sonst wer mit?

Achja Treffpunkt??


----------



## DaBoom (27. September 2008)

Also denn:

*9:30 am real Parkplatz*

Runde durch den Schönbuch. 
Genaue Route können wir vor der Fahrt festlegen.


----------



## cafescup (27. September 2008)

Ok 9:30 Uhr am Realparkplatz  

Wer noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (27. September 2008)

Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber 9.30 werd ich nicht schaffen. Die Tour heute hat mich fix und fertig gemacht und jetzt brauch ich erst ein heißes Bad und ne Mütze voll Schlaf 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## DaBoom (28. September 2008)

So,
ihr Schlafmützen habt folgendes verpaßt:







Pünklich wie die Maurer wieder in BB gewesen. Trotz Platten und Verfahrer, ähm...Erkundungstour.


@toddy und rookee
Ihr wißt ja jetzt was in keiner Schrauberwerkstatt fehlen darf....

Hammer, Abzieher, Eisensäge und ne *Flex*


*rookee heißt ab sofort DEORE-Killer!*


Viel Spaß mit der SLX Kurbel!



Mal schauen ob uns so herrliches Wetter bis Mi. erhalten bleibt, und mit was für einem Rad ich dieses mal aufkreuze.


----------



## toddy (28. September 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ne Flex mit 2-Takter, so für unterwegs???

@DaBoom 
Nochmal vielen Dank, besonders natürlich an deinen Vater, für die tatkräftige Unterstützung!!!  !!!


----------



## rookee (28. September 2008)

ich möchte natürlich auch nicht vesäumen, mich nochmal ganz herzlich für die tolle Hilfe zu bedanken. Toddy, der über vier Stunden seiner Zeit investiert hat und die ganze Familie "DaBoom", die zum Teil mit super Ideen und zum Teil mit unterhaltsamen Sprüchen, aber auch mit leckerem Kaffee und Kuchen tatkräftig unterstützt haben.

Euch alle schliesse ich in mein Nachtgebet ein.

Ach übrigens, meine Gabel macht wieder komische Geräusche, ich hoff die Flex liegt noch in Griffweite


----------



## DaBoom (29. September 2008)

@toddy, rookee
Gern geschehen. Freuen uns doch immer über Gäste. 


An dieser Stelle möchte ich "Lisa" zu ihrem Sieg/Titel gratulieren: 







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359687


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. September 2008)

GLÜÜÜÜÜÜCKWUUUUUUUUUUNSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cafescup (30. September 2008)

@Lisa

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch 


@All

Wie sieht`s mit Mittwoch aus??

Wenn das Wetter hält wer fährt um 18:00 Uhr ab Realparkplatz mit?


Und nun  noch eine Vorankündigung *für Donnerstag 02.10. bzw. Freitag 03.10.!!*

geplant ist ein *!! Night-Ride !!*

*Abfahrt ab Treffpunkt Panzer um 19:00 Uhr ins Sieben Mühlen Tal*

Einkehr in der Kochenmühle o. Waldmeister zum Vesper und dann wieder zurück nach BB. Streckenlänge ca. 40km

Donnerstag soll es etwas wärmer sein, aber ich denke wir stimmen ab.

*Wer ist mit dabei*


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (30. September 2008)

Bin morgen dabei.


Do/Fr. mal schauen. Interesse ist vorhanden.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. September 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @Lisa
> 
> von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> ...




Hi, 

hört sich verlockend an. Bin aber gerade krank geschrieben, gestern wurde die Metallstange aus meiner Schulter entfernt. 

Wird wohl nix 


Greetz ra.


----------



## cafescup (30. September 2008)

Mönsch Holk,

aber das wird wieder. Und der letzte Night-Ride war`s auch nicht.

Schau das Du wieder fit wirst.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (30. September 2008)

Hi,

wie gut, dass ich gestern meine Klamotten und die Beleuchtung auf Vordermann gebracht habe...
Ich bin jetzt für Sibirien bereit 

Morgen bin ich unbedingt dabei. Ob es mir für den Night-Ride reicht, muß ich sehen. Bei mir geht es aber nur am Do.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin nicht dabei. Muss erstmal meinen Fahrradbausatz wieder zusammenbasteln.
Allzu einladend siehts draußen ja aber auch nicht aus.

Ich würde eventuell Freitag vormittag ne Runde fahren, ist aber auch noch nicht sicher da ich übers Wochenende wegfahren will, und noch nicht genau weiß ob ich Donnerstag oder Freitag abend losfahr.

Edit: Achja, auch von mir natürlich Glückwunsch an Lisa!
Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich auf die Distanz überhaupt ankommen würde


----------



## cafescup (1. Oktober 2008)

@ All

für den *Night-Ride* am *Freitag* hätten wir (mich eingeschlossen) 3 Mann.

Fall`s sich jedoch mehrere für Donnerstag entscheiden, bitte *noch heute* posten.

Danke

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (1. Oktober 2008)

Deore-Killer (also known as rookee/Schlammlochsucher/..) und ich
melden uns von einer AWT(All-Wetter-Tour) mit anschließendem Nightride zurück.

Dreckig/dunkel/schön wars!


Ein Hoch auf Funktionsklamotten!


----------



## rookee (2. Oktober 2008)

Super Tour war´s,
es waren etwas über 40km in knapp 2,5 std.

Das ist für gute Lichtverhältnisse im Schönbuch nicht viel, aber bei N8 reicht es um mal eine Wurzel zu übersehen und über den Lenker abzusteigen ... 
Und auch so manche Abzweigung sieht bei Nacht anders aus als am Tag. Da ist es gut, wenn man den Weg kennt, gell DaBoom 

Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß am Fr. und passt auf euch auf!

P.S.
Wie wär´s mit ner Tour am So.?


----------



## cycle-lisa (2. Oktober 2008)

hi, hat doch  noch jemand heute lust zufahren?? grüße


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

Wetter.com sagt für heute Abend kein Regen an (25% Regenrisko). Da die Sonne Nachts eh nicht scheint, wären das doch die idealen Voraussetzungen für einen Night-Ride?

Wer ist am Start?

Greetz ra.


----------



## cafescup (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Ra

am Start sind bisher: DaBoom, FrRa und ich.

Startpunkt wäre 19:00 Uhr bei mir.

@All

wenn noch jemand mit möchte, so ist der Treffpunkt an der Panzer um 19:05 Uhr.

Gebt aber bitte bescheid wer mitfährt.


*Lampen-Akku nicht vergessen zu laden*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## FraRa (3. Oktober 2008)

Wäre generell dabei. Leider ist mein Sigma-Monster-Akkupack (das gute alte für den Flaschenhalter) gestern beim Laden geplatzt.
Neues Licht ist zwar schon bestellt aber noch net da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Oktober 2008)

FraRa schrieb:


> Wäre generell dabei. Leider ist mein Sigma-Monster-Akkupack (das gute alte für den Flaschenhalter) gestern beim Laden geplatzt.
> Neues Licht ist zwar schon bestellt aber noch net da...



Hi, 

ich habe noch so einen als Ersatz. Wenn Du willst kann ich ihn laden und mitbringen. Ich kann aber nicht garantieren wie lange er hält weil ich ihn dieses Jahr noch nicht verwendet habe. 

Bitte kurz Bescheid geben.

Greetz ra.


----------



## FraRa (3. Oktober 2008)

@Ra:
vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!! Hab aber grad ersatz gefunden.

Viele dank nochmal!!!


----------



## DaBoom (4. Oktober 2008)

Hat bei mir gestern leider nicht geklappt.
Das Wetter war ja ganz und gar nicht auf eurer Seite, seit ihr trotzdem los?

@all
*Wie siehts bei euch morgen, Sonntag, aus?

Entweder 9:30/10:00 oder 13:30/14:00 ab dem Treffpunkt real.*

Würde eine Runde im Schönbuch vorschlagen, da es dort nicht ganz so naß/schlammig zu geht wie auf dem Truppenübungsplatz.


----------



## cafescup (4. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Hat bei mir gestern leider nicht geklappt.
> Das Wetter war ja ganz und gar nicht auf eurer Seite, seit ihr trotzdem los?




@ DaBoom,

ja, wir (Ra., FraRa und ich) sind trotzdem los und  keinen Tropfen Regen.

Im Gegenteil, wir sind auch zwei Trails gefahren. Zwar waren die etwas weich, aber es ging trotzdem gut.
Die Einkehr in der Kochenmühle war ebenfalls richtig nett 

Was soll ich sagen...... Ihr habt was verpasst 


Wegen morgen, ich rede mal mit der Regierung. Also wenn, dann müssten wir es so wie letzten Sonntag machen.
Funk mich doch mal bitte kurz an !!

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

Sonntag morgen 9.30 / 10.00 h wäre ich (wenn es nicht regnet) dabei. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## Racing Pit (4. Oktober 2008)

hi leute!

ist den auch jemand von euch im bb verein? bin da jetz in der neu formierten jugendmannschaft,
würd mich mal freuen ein paar andere fahrer kennen zu lernen.
das mit den ausfahrten treffs ist ne super sache, fahre selbst in altdorf mit.
dort sind wir grad soviele das wir sogar mal 3 gruppen gemacht haben.
kann euch hierzu herzlich einladen mal vorbeizuschaun.

mfg: pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FraRa (4. Oktober 2008)

Muß dir zustimmen cafescup. War richtig genial!!!!! War zwar mein erster Night-ride, aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit Euch beiden. Gerne wieder!!


----------



## DaBoom (4. Oktober 2008)

Also dann wie letzte Woche:

*Morgen früh um 9:30 am real Parkplatz*


Eventuell ist INT3NS3 auch mit dabei. Hängt davon ab wann er aus Leogang zurück kommt.


@Racing Pit
Hey,
welchen BB Verein meinst du? RSG oder RKV?
Es gehen Gerüchte rum dass die Altdorfer (Treffpunkt an der Scheune) nicht all zu viele wären, die zudem sehr spät starten. Einige davon sind im thread "Schönbuch/Gäu" zu gange.


----------



## INT3NS3 (4. Oktober 2008)

Melde mich wieder zurück aus meinem kleinen Wochenendtrip. Schön wars, konnte gestern auf dem Gipfel sogar mit meiner Holden eine spontane Schneeballschlacht veranstalten (gestern um 11:00 Uhr hats schon 20cm neuschnee gehabt). 

Bin morgen um 9:30 dabei. darf aber nicht zu Spät heimkommen. `S Burgfreulein hat Geburtstag. 

Heimkehr so wie letzten Sonntag ist ok. Zwischen 12 u. 12:30Uhr.
Also bis dann


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

Thomas und ich sind dann auch um 9.30 h beim Real-PP.
12.30 h Heimkehr wäre auch für mich optimal. 

Freu mich scho, 

Greetz ra.


----------



## cafescup (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein.

Viel Spaß und Kette rechts oder so


----------



## DaBoom (5. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein.
> 
> Viel Spaß und Kette rechts oder so



Schade, schade...

Kette rechts...hmm...darf man das SOOO auch bei einem Kettenblatt sagen? 

rookee, Ra.Bretzeln, INT3NS3, Thomas und ich sind bekannte Wege gefahren. Heute allerdings schlammiger als sonst.

Heute morgen komischer-/glücklicherweise nur freundliche Wanderer unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (5. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Heute morgen komischer-/glücklicherweise nur freundliche Wanderer unterwegs gewesen.



Hi, 

des mit den Wanderern ist mir auch aufgefallen. Lag das am schönen Wetter oder an meiner sympatischen Art 

Scheee wars, leider nur viel Geschäft das Rädle wieder sauber zu kriegen. 

Greetz vom ra. .


----------



## Andi76 (5. Oktober 2008)

trocknen lassen, einmal BunnyHop machen---sauber


----------



## cafescup (6. Oktober 2008)

@ All


Am *Mittwoch* scheint das Wetter ja gut zu werden.

Wie sieht`s aus? 

*18:00 Uhr Real-Parkplatz im Röhrerweg!!*

Wer ist dabei??

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (6. Oktober 2008)

abend,

nun ist ist die saison so langsam zuende und die gemütlichen touren können wieder gestartet werden. Ich möchte mich nochmal für alle Glückwünsche von euch bedanken und bei allen die, die mit mir mitgefiebert haben. Vielleicht treff ich mal hin und wieder jemanden von euch, und wir können bischen durch die Wälder fahren.

viele grüße lisa


----------



## Andi76 (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn ihr mal wieder samstags fahrt , dann sacht bescheiiiiid, ich habe jetzt auch licht 
mittwochs geht bei leider nicht.


----------



## cafescup (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Lisa

wie wäre es mal mit einer Runde Rennrad?

Sonst verlernst Du das noch

Gruß Cafescup




cycle-lisa schrieb:


> abend,
> 
> nun ist ist die saison so langsam zuende und die gemütlichen touren können wieder gestartet werden. Ich möchte mich nochmal für alle Glückwünsche von euch bedanken und bei allen die, die mit mir mitgefiebert haben. Vielleicht treff ich mal hin und wieder jemanden von euch, und wir können bischen durch die Wälder fahren.
> 
> viele grüße lisa


----------



## DaBoom (6. Oktober 2008)

Mi wird Verhandlungssache, Tipps dazu gab es ja schon


@Ra.Bretzeln


> ... an meiner sympatischen Art





@cafescup
Das verbotene Wort!


----------



## proceed (6. Oktober 2008)

Mist, jetzt hab ich endlich Licht und muss am Mittwoch bei nem Umzug helfen. Aber naja, das wird ja nicht der letzte Abend sein.

Kennt ihr eigentlich die Müneck? Naja wahrscheinlich blöde Frage. War da am Freitag zum ersten mal und da ists ja schon ganz nett.

Also dann bis demnächst mal.

Grüße
Proceed


----------



## cafescup (7. Oktober 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt hab ich endlich Licht und muss am Mittwoch bei nem Umzug helfen. Aber naja, das wird ja nicht der letzte Abend sein.
> 
> Kennt ihr eigentlich die Müneck? Naja wahrscheinlich blöde Frage. War da am Freitag zum ersten mal und da ists ja schon ganz nett.
> 
> ...




@ proceed

Die Müneck ist bekannt

Und, wer bitte zieht mitten in der Woche um? 


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## proceed (7. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ proceed
> 
> Die Müneck ist bekannt
> 
> ...



Natürlich nur ne Frau. Und ich hab eben meine Hilfe angeboten


----------



## cafescup (8. Oktober 2008)

@ All


Ich kann heute nun doch nicht , da die Erkältungsvieren nicht loslassen wollen. Aber ich hoffe das es bis zum Wochende endlich rum ist.

Viel Spaß all denjenigen die heute fahren.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (9. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat es gestern leider auch nicht mehr gereicht.

Werde *heute* um *18:00 Uhr* ne Runde im Schönbuch oder Richtung Schönaich/Truppenübungsplatz drehen. 
Jemand Zeit und Lust mich zu begleiten?

*Treffpunkt *wäre am *real Parkplatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## DaBoom (9. Oktober 2008)

So, 
eisenzwerg und ich waren eine schnelle Runde im Schönbuch drehen.
BB-Schaichhof-Falkenkopf-Neue Brücke-Hildrizhausen-Mauren-Ehningen-BB

Leider hat es gegen Ende angefangen zu nieseln.

ABER wir sin ja ned aus Zucker!


Da ich wieder mit meinem Genius unterwegs bin, 


gibt es wieder Tourdaten: 35km, 412hm, 1:41:48h


So, *wie sieht unser Plan für Sonntag aus? *


----------



## rookee (9. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> So, *wie sieht unser Plan für Sonntag aus? *



OMG, das klingt schon wieder so verdächtig nach 9.30 Uhr...  Hülfeee  

zu euren Tourdaten:

wart ihr mim MTB oder mit RR unterwegs??  *lol*
Ich schätze mal, Trails waren da nicht viele dabei...



.


----------



## cafescup (9. Oktober 2008)

@All

*Sonntag* hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit, da kanns auch länger werden. 

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


wegen *Samstag*

wer hat Lust ab ca. 14:00 Uhr zu fahren?


----------



## cafescup (9. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Da ich wieder mit meinem Genius unterwegs bin,
> 
> 
> gibt es wieder Tourdaten: 35km, 412hm, 1:41:48h



35km in 1:41h ???

seit ihr rückwärts gefahren?


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein, auf den Händen gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich will am Wochenende auf jeden Fall aufs Bike, aber frühstens um 11, ich brauche meinen Schönheitschlaf, vielleicht wirkt er ja irgendwann 

Gegene Mittag wird denke ich auch der Nebel verschwunden sein!
Wollen wir in der Gegend bleiben oder einen Ausflug machen?

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (10. Oktober 2008)

@eisenzwerg
Hast du auch so wunde Hände wie ich? 

Waren halt zügig unterwegs 

Also ich wäre am So. für ne lange Tour mit nicht all zu frühen Start. 
Sind Sa. Abend auf nem Geburtstag, von welchem wir Heim laufen können, geladen. 


Meine Vorschläge:
Ausflug Richtung Schwarzwald, Teinach
proceed Tour (Glemseck)
Schönbuch (Hildrizhausen/Herrenberg/HW5(Mönchberg-Kayd)...)


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Oktober 2008)

Morgen 14:00 hört sich zeitlich gut an, aber ich werde wohl morgen entscheiden ob ich dazustoßen kann. Wurde nämlich die Woche auch schon vom Virus heimgesucht und werde erstmal schauen wies morgen geht.


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @eisenzwerg
> Hast du auch so wunde Hände wie ich?


Ja, habe mir die Blasen ausgebrannt, und jetzt geht es wieder.

Hm, wenn ihr am Samstag später starten würdet, so gegen 15 Uhr, dann könnte ich auch noch mitkommen.
Ich muß morgen halt arbeiten.

Gruß

Ich


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

hier mal das Video von Gee A. in Tigne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypLuYbN2-ZQ

Greetz ra.


----------



## toddy (10. Oktober 2008)

Da mir morgen eine Tour um 15 Uhr zu spät ist möchte ich hier noch eine Tour vorstellen, die ich morgen fahren werde.

Start gegen 12 in böblingen, dann über schaichhof zum birkensee, runter ins tal, andere seite hoch zum naturfreundehaus, von dort über zahlreiche trails (einschließlich müneck) nach hohenentringen zum einkehren, dann über brockenfalle ins tal und zur königlichen jagthütte hoch. dann je nach laune über soldatengrab-falkekopf-altdorf zurück nach böblingen oder nochmal zum naturfreundehaus und dann über schöne trails nach mauren und ehningen(rookke, du erinnerst dich) zurück nach böblingen.

Wer hat lust? würde mich über trailbegeisterte mitfahrer freuen! Tempo eher gemütlich!

lg toddy


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. Oktober 2008)

Also, nochmal wegen morgen. Wer würde denn jetzt um 15 Uhr fahren, und ab wo?

Eisenzwerg


----------



## cafescup (10. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Also ich wäre am So. für ne lange Tour mit nicht all zu frühen Start.
> Sind Sa. Abend auf nem Geburtstag, von welchem wir Heim laufen können, geladen.
> 
> 
> ...



@ DaBoom

also *Sonntag* wäre geritzt.
Lasst uns noch ne Zeit und Tour ausmachen


*Samstag:*

15:00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu spät.

14:00 Uhr würde mir optimal passen. 
Ich persönlich würde gerne eine Konditions-Runde fahren:

Ca. 70km ==> BB- Schaichhof- Goldersbachtal- Bebenhausen - bis fast nach Waldorf Häslach- Aichtal/ Neuenhaus- Waldenbuch- Schönaich- BB

Hat jemand Lust??

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (10. Oktober 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal das Video von Gee A. in Tigne
> 
> ...




Na wenigstens lebt er noch. Der Sprung war nu wirklichein klein wenig zu weit.


----------



## rookee (11. Oktober 2008)

@ DaBoom

Ich wäre morgen ab 10.30 Uhr auch mit von der Partie, vorzugsweise Schwarzwald (hoffentlich kommen jetzt nicht schon wieder die Einwände wegen der "langen" Anfahrt... *gähn*)

@toddy

12 Uhr müsste für mich zu schaffen sei. Falls es 12.30 wird, könntest Du das noch verschmerzen? 
ruf mich kurz an, wenn Du deinen Schönheitsschlaf beendet hast. Ich komm heut nicht mehr an den Rechner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (11. Oktober 2008)

*Wegen So.*

Start-/Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr

Falls ein Mitfahrer eine schöne *Schwarzwald-Tour* kennt, können wir diese gern fahren. Alternativ würde ich die *Tour von proceed *nachfahren(vorrausgesetzt einer von euch hat den track, sonst gehen wir verloren ).

Also cafescup, rookee und Intressenten, wie siehts aus?


----------



## cafescup (11. Oktober 2008)

Klar ich bin dabei 

11:00 Uhr vollkommen ok. Bei der Tour bin ich flexibel.
Schwarzwald oder Bärenschlössle usw.

Aber ich denke eine Tour im Schwarzwald auf`s gerade wohl und ohne jemand der sich dort auskennt kann halt in die Hose gehen.

Ich erinnere mich an die lecker Tour mit Proceed und Ra. am Glemseck / Schloß Solitude usw. wäre das nix?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (11. Oktober 2008)

so, rookee und ich starten heute um 12.30 von böblingen aus zu einer schönbuchrunde! wer noch lust hat, kann sich ja noch melden, die nächste stunde bin ich noch online.

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (11. Oktober 2008)

Also dann fahren wir die proceed/Ra. -Tour. 
Um 11 Uhr am Frech Dax(Elbenplatz BB).

Wie siehts mit den Sifi`s aus?


----------



## cafescup (11. Oktober 2008)

Wäre klasse,

hab den Track ab Magstadt auf meinem Navi gefunden. 

11:00Uhr am Frechdax 

Wer fährt noch mit??

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## exel (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wär auch dabei. Aber nur wenn ihr Rücksicht auf schwerere Bikes nehmt  Ihr fahrt doch sicher durch Sifi durch oder? Treffpunkt Marktplatz würde sich für mich anbieten


----------



## eisenzwerg (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nicht dabei, da ich um  12 Uhr bei meinem rituellen Männerfrühstück im Schilling bin.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## cafescup (11. Oktober 2008)

@ All

Also *11:00 Uhr *start am *Frechdax* dann nach *Sifi Marktplatz*.
Treffpunkt dort *11:20 Uhr*.

Ich komme dann auch mit dem Enduro.



hier noch meine Daten von heute

92km Zeit 4,21 Stunden. Nun bin ich platt, aber morgen wieder fit.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Racing Pit (11. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @Racing Pit
> Hey,
> welchen BB Verein meinst du? RSG oder RKV?
> Es gehen Gerüchte rum dass die Altdorfer (Treffpunkt an der Scheune) nicht all zu viele wären, die zudem sehr spät starten. Einige davon sind im thread "Schönbuch/Gäu" zu gange.



im rsg. wir starten tatsächlich  in letzter zeit eher verspätet dafür sind  wir aber zuhnehmend mehr geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (11. Oktober 2008)

ob das irgend wann nochmal klappt mim Black Forest?? 

Also gut, ich bin um 11.20 Uhr auch in Sifi am Brunnen. 

@Toddy
mein Garmin zeigt 70km in 2,55 Std und geschlagene 1,24 Std Pause an
War mal wieder eine super Tour  
übrigens, den Bolzen habe ich durch eine M4 Schraube mit gesicherter Mutter ersetzt, das geht nie wieder auf, sieht aber Kacke aus :kotz:

EDIT:
wow sind das viele smilies...


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Oktober 2008)

24km/h Durchschnitt? Toddy wollte doch ne gemütliche Runde fahren?
Oder war die Pausenzeit eigentlich auch Fahrzeit?

Und bei cafescup fast genauso schlimm 

Christoph und ich sind heute dann wohl die kürzeste Runde gefahren. Einmal 7M-Tal.
40km, 550hm und teuflische 16,66km/h Durchschnitt.
Heute waren auch nur nette Wanderer unterwegs. Einer hat uns sogar extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass wir am Berg rechtzeitig schalten müssen.
Für eure aktuellen Verhältnisse wars eher lahm und kurz, war aber trotzdem nett


----------



## toddy (11. Oktober 2008)

@rookee
also den möchte ich sehen, der die strecke in 2.55 fährt!
ich habe eher 4 stunden reine fahrtzeit auf dem tacho!
irgend etwas kann bei dir nicht stimmen, wir waren ja auch von ca 12.30 bis 18 uhr unterwegs, da hast du irgendwo ein paar stunden verloren


----------



## rookee (12. Oktober 2008)

ups, hast recht. 
24 km/h im Schnitt, da KANN was nicht stimmen, aber in diesem Fall habe ich mich nicht von der Logik in die Irre führen lassen 
Ich hab die Standzeit aus der *reinen* Fahrtzeit rausgerechnet... da muß ich wohl unterzuckert gewesen sein. Dass passiert immer, wenn ich keinen Kuchen auf ner Tour kriege *g*


----------



## toddy (12. Oktober 2008)

so, da ich gleich mit meiner freundin nach kuppingen zum berglauf fahre, werde ich heute wohl erst gegen 13 uhr zu einer kleinen tour kommen!

da mich rookee aber eh gestern platt gemacht hat, wäre mir eure tour für heute wohl eh zu viel!


----------



## cafescup (12. Oktober 2008)

@ rookee

bist Du heute auch dabei? Der Akku`s wegen!!

Wer aus Dir, DaBoom, Andi fährt sonst noch mit?


@ Matthias

bis Du auch dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (12. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen
wie lange geht den die Proceed-Runde ungefähr ? Grüße MIchael


----------



## cafescup (12. Oktober 2008)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> wie lange geht den die Proceed-Runde ungefähr ? Grüße MIchael




Schwer zu sagen? Ich denke ca. 16 - 17 Uhr.

Greetz Cafesup


----------



## luca 2002 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, ich muß dann passen. Wünsche éuch aber viel Spaß, Gruß Michael


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Oktober 2008)

cafescup: Falls dus noch liest: Ja
Werde mich aber in SiFi anschließen


----------



## DaBoom (12. Oktober 2008)

Ja guten Morgen miteinander,

reges Treiben vor dem Start 

Nachdem ich wegen meines Weckers der nach 5h Schlaf(nix mit Schönheitsschlaf ala toddy) aus dem Bett geworfen wurde bin ich startklar.


Bis gleich


----------



## exel (12. Oktober 2008)

Hey rookee ich hab's vorhin vergessen zu fragen, aber kannst du mir irgendwie die Videos zukommen lassen, hochladen, oder sowas? Wär cool


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wo wir schon beim senden sind: Kann mir jemand den GPS Track von heute zuschicken. Mich würde mal interessieren wo wir eigentlich waren


----------



## cafescup (12. Oktober 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon beim senden sind: Kann mir jemand den GPS Track von heute zuschicken. Mich würde mal interessieren wo wir eigentlich waren



Jepp, da ist er für Dich 


@ All

Jungs, war super heute. Ich bin aber nun platt.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Sicher das es der passende ist? Bärenschlössle sind war ja nicht gefahren, dafür Solitude.


----------



## DaBoom (13. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn ihr grad eh schon dabei seit die Tour zu veröffentlichen, gebt mir bitte die Tourdaten(km, hm, Zeit).

Hab die Tourdaten versentlich beim Zurücksetzen der max. Geschwindigkeit mit gelöscht.

Männer und Technik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (13. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr grad eh schon dabei seit die Tour zu veröffentlichen, gebt mir bitte die Tourdaten(km, hm, Zeit).
> 
> Hab die Tourdaten versentlich beim Zurücksetzen der max. Geschwindigkeit mit gelöscht.
> 
> Männer und Technik



vielleicht lag es auch an schlafmangel


----------



## DaBoom (13. Oktober 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> vielleicht lag es auch an schlafmangel



Ne, eher Dummheit


---

War gestern wieder einmal eine leckere Tour, was natürlich *auch *am Cheeseburger lag(danke *exel *für den Tipp).

Dankeschön an exel, rookee und cafescup fürs navigieren 

An den Videos bin ich natürlich auch interessiert. 
@rookee -> Können wir gerne auch auf meinem SkyDrive ablegen.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir warens ungefähr: 55km, 975hm, 3:40h Fahrzeit


----------



## cafescup (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Matthias247

das ist der Track, nur sind wir ein paar Abweichungen gefahren.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Matthias


ohhh schau mal die Tour an. Ich glaube ich habe evtl. die Falsche geschickt.



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (13. Oktober 2008)

Ärhm...hat toddy den track nicht schon einmal veröffentlicht?


*rookee *und ich waren nicht untätig:
http://cid-1cd3d2ada7edd7e3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MTB%20Treff%20BB/12%20Oktober%2008
exel vs. DaBoom

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Superfriend (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

heute jemand Bock auf nightride? Start würde so um 19 Uhr klappen, Treffen irgendwo in BB, gerne an der S-Bahn, da ich aus Stg anreise... . Freue mich über Mitfahrer!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Oktober 2008)

@ cafescup: Danke, sieht doch schon besser aus. Hatte nach deiner ersten Nachricht schon stark an meinem Orientierungssinn gezweifelt


----------



## cafescup (14. Oktober 2008)

@ALL

*Mittwoch 15.10. 18:00 Uhr*

ist es wieder soweit! Wie sieht es mit dem Treffpunkt aus?

Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg?

Wer fährt mit? (Licht nicht vergessen)

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (14. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> *Mittwoch 15.10. 18:00 Uhr*
> Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg?
> Wer fährt mit? (Licht nicht vergessen)



Da simmer dabei! 
Voraussgesetzt das morgige Meeting ist zeitig zu Ende UND es gibt keinen Stau auf dem Heimweg

Ich melde mich bei dir falls es nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Superfriend (14. Oktober 2008)

Kommt leider auf den Verlauf meines Arbeitstages an. Ich schau mal... . Aber gut zu wissen schonmal!


----------



## cycle-lisa (15. Oktober 2008)

hi,

versuch auch vorbei zukommen ;-) hoffe es klappt..

grüßle


----------



## proceed (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

so jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder. Ihr seid ja wie immer schwer aktiv und ich werde demnächst auch mal wieder dabei sein, dann auch mit Licht 

In meinem Album sind zudem paar Fotos vom Wochenende mit Mick1978 in den Vogesen, also das war echt genial. Hoch zwar fast nur schieben und tragen aber runter dafür geniale Trails 

In diesem Sinne bis demnächst mal,


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2008)

So, ich biete 20km, 250hm und 19km/h Durchschnitt für die heutige Tour. Wer bietet mehr? 

Rad und Schuhe sind schön dreckig, bin im matschigen Stück wohl zu viel abgestiegen 
Aber was solls, verfolge da ja auch die Strategie von Andi76.


----------



## Andi76 (15. Oktober 2008)

> Strategie von Andi76


Klär mich bitte auf

Mein Licht ist hoffentlich ab nächster Woche einsatzbereit, dann komme ich auch mal auf ne Nachtrunde vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2008)

naja, das eben:


Andi76 schrieb:


> trocknen lassen, einmal BunnyHop machen---sauber


----------



## exel (15. Oktober 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So, ich biete 20km, 250hm und 19km/h Durchschnitt für die heutige Tour. Wer bietet mehr?
> Aber was solls, verfolge da ja auch die Strategie von Andi76.


Hab dich heute auf deim Heimweg gesehen. Stand am Busbahnhof in Böblingen als du vorbei gefahren bist


----------



## eisenzwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

@exel: Aaaah, Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## DaBoom (15. Oktober 2008)

@proceed
Bin auf deine "SB"-Lampe gespannt. 
INT3NS3 und ich haben dich gestern noch in der Sportwelt gesehn, mußt aber wohl grad gegangen sein als wir gekommen sind. 
Schöne Bilder, habt ihr  gut erwischt.

@Matthias247
Ärhm, ich komme auf ganz andere Werte:
41,07km, 1:58:38, 385hm

Mal schauen was er Rest so zu bieten hat


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2008)

Deine Werte müssten eher stimmen, mein Tacho hat wohl zwischen Panne 1 und 2 keine Lust gehabt weiterzuzählen.


----------



## plusminus (16. Oktober 2008)

74km 3:45h


----------



## rookee (16. Oktober 2008)

So, das WE steht wieder vor der Tür 

gibt es Interesse an einer ausgedehnten Tour? 
Das letzte WE war einfach herrlich, vielleicht lässt sich ja daran anknüpfen...





exel schrieb:


> Hab dich heute auf deim Heimweg gesehen. Stand am Busbahnhof in Böblingen als du vorbei gefahren bist



Sag mal, wo treibst Du dich denn herum, wenn Du nicht auf dem Rad sitzt ?!


.


----------



## Andi76 (16. Oktober 2008)

An einer Tour am WE wäre ich auch interessiert. Allerdings nicht als Nightride, da mein Licht erst nächste Woche fertig wird.


----------



## cafescup (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre am Wochende ebenfalls mit dabei 

Kommt aber noch darauf an wann? und wohin?

Ich muss die Familienplanung aber noch mit berücksichtigen.
Ich denke morgen abend kann ich mehr sagen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (16. Oktober 2008)

Da wäre ich dabei. Kommt halt nur drauf an wann am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (16. Oktober 2008)

Die Tour letztes WE war echt spitze. Wetter soll voraussichtlich wieder so gut werden, fehlt nur noch die passende Tour.


Ich habe nur am So. Zeit da ich erst Sa. Mittag/Nachmittag wieder im Ländle bin.

Wenn So. gerne auch in den Schwarzwald, vorausgesetzt einer kennt ne Tour.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Oktober 2008)

Wäre vermutlich auch dabei. Regenfrei scheints ja zur werden, aber einiges kälter als letztes WE.


----------



## exel (16. Oktober 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> So, das WE steht wieder vor der Tür
> 
> gibt es Interesse an einer ausgedehnten Tour?
> Das letzte WE war einfach herrlich, vielleicht lässt sich ja daran anknüpfen...
> .


Wochenende ist immer gut. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter n bissle besser.




rookee schrieb:


> Sag mal, wo treibst Du dich denn herum, wenn Du nicht auf dem Rad sitzt ?!
> .



Tja am Böblinger Busbahnhof hab ich so meine Kunden für bunte Pillen und weißes Pulver  Nee war auf'm Heimweg von der Uni


----------



## rookee (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie wär´s mit:

Eselstritt; Diebessteig; Birkensee; Glashau; Kohltorwiese; Olgahain; Geißheide; Guter Brunnen; Brockentäle ...

Die Tour hab ich aber bloß auf dem Reißbrett abgesteckt. Ich bin sie also noch nie gefahren und übernehme darum keine Garantie für die Qualität der Tour.   

(Anhang bitte als *.gpx speichern und idealer Weise mit MagicMaps öffnen, weil MapSource damit nicht klar kommt)


----------



## plusminus (17. Oktober 2008)

exel schrieb:


> Tja am Böblinger Busbahnhof hab ich so meine Kunden für bunte Pillen und weißes Pulver





exel schrieb:


> Nee war auf'm Heimweg von der Uni



Wenn Du es richtig machst solltest Du an beiden Orten Kundschaft finden 

Gruß
Axel, der sein Claim schon abgesteckt hat


----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit:
> 
> Eselstritt; Diebessteig; Birkensee; Glashau; Kohltorwiese; Olgahain; Geißheide; Guter Brunnen; Brockentäle ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wäre am WE auch wieder dabei, kann aber auch noch nichts über die Zeiten sagen, da ich am Samstag vormittag meinem Vater noch etwas helfen muß, im laufe des tages kann ich mehr sagen!
Zu dem tourvorschlag: Eselstritt ist i.O, wobei der untere Teil eigentlich keinen richtigen spaß mehr macht, da total zerbremst und mittlerweile ein halbes bachbett, diebessteig kannst du vergessen, da ist nichts mehr! Birkensee: IMMER!   die anderen sachen muß ich mir mal anschauen, ob ich sieh schon kenne und was zu sagen kann!

mit sonntag könnte ich mir immer noch die tour im schwarzwald vorstellen, wenn das wetter schön wird!
hier nochmal der link
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8650.html


----------



## rookee (17. Oktober 2008)

ich kann zu der Tour auch nichts sagen, nur das die angegebenen Wege auf der Karte als Wanderwege erkennbar sind. 
Die Tour stünde dann unter dem Motto: "wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt"

Sonntag kannst Du mit mir rechnen. 
Ich muss den Vorschlag aber trotzdem noch der "Prüfungskomission" vorlegen und absegnen lassen


----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2008)

Im Nagoldtal ist die Hälfte Asphaltstrecke.
Ansonsten 2m Waldwege, Wanderwege sind die Ausnahme!


----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2008)

worauf nimmst du jetzt bezug?



4mate schrieb:


> Im Nagoldtal ist die Hälfte Asphaltstrecke.
> Ansonsten 2m Waldwege, Wanderwege sind die Ausnahme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. Oktober 2008)

# 633 , http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8650.html


----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> # 633 , http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8650.html



"Im Nagoldtal ist die Hälfte Asphaltstrecke.
Ansonsten 2m Waldwege, Wanderwege sind die Ausnahme"
??????????????????????????????????????

Die Tour geht nur ein ganz kurzes Stück im Nagoldtal, so ca 1 km, Asphalt und 2m Waldwege gibt es eigentlich nur als Verbindung zu den ZAHLREICHEN Trails!
Sorry, aber wenn man die Tour nicht kennt, sollte man mit Kommentaren etwas vorsichtig sein!

@ all, nochmal zu den Trails auf der Tour, die Trails sind zum größten Teil naturbelassen also ohne Nortshore wie eure Tour vom letzten Sonntag aber sehr schön zu fahren und mit viel flow!


----------



## proceed (17. Oktober 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> "Im Nagoldtal ist die Hälfte Asphaltstrecke.
> Ansonsten 2m Waldwege, Wanderwege sind die Ausnahme"
> ??????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...




Wo gibts denn hier nen Northshore?


----------



## cafescup (17. Oktober 2008)

hmmm....

wat nu, Samstag oder Sonntag 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## INT3NS3 (17. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts mit Sonntag Vormittag 9:30 - 13:00. Ja Ja, ich weiß schon das sich jetzt wieder Leute melden werden weil sie ihren Schönheitsschlaf brauchen oder sie bei warmem Wetter fahren wollen. 

Aber es gibt da auch noch die harten Kerle  da draußen. Die der morgentliche Frühnebel und der ein oder andere "matschige" Trail nicht abschreckt, eine lustige Sonntagstour zu unternehmen.

Also wie siehts?


----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> hmmm....
> 
> wat nu, Samstag oder Sonntag
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



also, ich muß morgen um 8 bei meinem vater auf der matte stehen und ihm was helfen, somit werde ich morgen erst gegen 12-13 uhr starten und dann eine schönbuchtour fahren. 
wer lust hat mitzukommen soll sich melden!

am sonntag könnten wir gegen 9.30-10.00 nach bad liebenzell fahren und die oben genannte tour fahren, wie gesagt, einige trails, aber nicht allzu heftig!
wer hat interesse?

lg toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2008)

proceed schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn hier nen Northshore?



stimmt, ich habe gehört, die sachen sind abgerissen, ich meinte das,wo du damals runtergesprungen bist, so 2 meter oder so, schade eigentlich, jetzt würde ich glatt selbst springen


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> hmmm....
> 
> wat nu, Samstag oder Sonntag
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



Bei gutem Wetter auch beides


----------



## cafescup (17. Oktober 2008)

@ Toody

*Samstag 13:00 Uhr *wäre ich dabei 

Treffpunkt ?

Wer fährt sonst noch mit?

@ INT3NS3

*Sonntag, 9:30 Uhr * kommt mir um diese Zeit ebenfalls gelegen, da ich am Nachmittag mal was mit der Familie machen sollte.

Und hier auch Treffpunkt?


----------



## toddy (17. Oktober 2008)

Dann würde ich doch sagen, Real Parkplatz!




cafescup schrieb:


> @ Toody
> 
> *Samstag 13:00 Uhr *wäre ich dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## cafescup (17. Oktober 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch sagen, Real Parkplatz!



Also für alle die am Samstag mit fahren möchten:

*Samstag, 13:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg!!*

Wer ist noch dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

bin noch etwas erkältet, wenn es mir bis Sonntag besser geht, wäre ich am Sonntag morgen auch dabei. 

Keep on riding 
ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei.


----------



## rookee (17. Oktober 2008)

morgen wird´s bei mir leider nichts. Die Bude sollte mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden.

Aber am So. wäre ich am Start. Vorzugsweise Schwarzwald


----------



## Andi76 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre dann morgen mit dabei, wenn es nicht ausartet zu einer Schinderrei.Muß da nämlich noch die Sache mit meiner Pumpe abklären und sollte laut Artzt nicht an die HF-Max rangehen.Biken im Bereich 130 bis 150pbm sind ok.
Hört sich hier vielleicht komisch an, aber will auch nicht komplett darauf verzichten bis die Untersuchungen gemacht sind.

Wo ist der Treffpunkt?Liebenzell?


----------



## cafescup (18. Oktober 2008)

@ All

bitte wegen Sonntag deutlich angeben welche Tour: 9:30 Uhr oder Bad Liebenzell)

Sonst kommen wir alle durcheinander

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (18. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin wieder im Ländle.


Leider hat es mir für die 13er Runde nicht mehr gereicht, schließe mich aber der morgigen "9:30 Uhr" an.


----------



## INT3NS3 (18. Oktober 2008)

@ All

Sonntagstour um 9:30 am REAL (Röhrerweg)

Geh jetzt noch die Sonne genießen.

Bis denn


----------



## eisenzwerg (18. Oktober 2008)

So, ich war dann heute auch noch fahren, nachdem es mir für die 13 Uhr Runde nciht mehr gereicht hat. Und zwar mit DaBoom. Wieviel und wie lange muß er sagen, da ich keinen Tacho habe.

Zwerg


----------



## DaBoom (18. Oktober 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> So, ich war dann heute auch noch fahren, nachdem es mir für die 13 Uhr Runde nciht mehr gereicht hat. Und zwar mit DaBoom. Wieviel und wie lange muß er sagen, da ich keinen Tacho habe.
> 
> Zwerg




Na dann komm ich dem mal nach:
53,83km, 2:27:25, 607hm

Schöne Runde über verlaubte Schönbuch-Autobahnen.

--> *Achtung:* morgen findet der Schönbuchlauf statt!!!
Unsere Streckenwahl ist gemäß deren Strecke stark eingeschränkt:
http://www.schoenbuchlauf.de/cms/iwebs/showpicture.aspx?id=65487&fid=9243&pid=2099&index=2


----------



## Andi76 (18. Oktober 2008)

Also keine Trailtour im Schwarzwald...,dann mach ich was mit der Familie.Ist sowieso besser meinte die Zensur.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## toddy (18. Oktober 2008)

So, melde mich von einer tollen Singeltrail-Tour durch den Schönbuch mit Cafescup und Matthias247 zurück.
Ich kann 63 km und 900 hm bieten, wobei wir vielleicht eher den Werten von Matthias glauben sollten 

Da die Tour schön anstrengend war und mein Bike erstmal etwas Pflege braucht, werde ich morgen nicht in den Schwarzwald fahren, sondern gegen 12-13 Uhr für eine ca 40 km Runde starten.


----------



## INT3NS3 (18. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> --> *Achtung:* morgen findet der Schönbuchlauf statt!!!
> Unsere Streckenwahl ist gemäß deren Strecke stark eingeschränkt:
> http://www.schoenbuchlauf.de/cms/iwebs/showpicture.aspx?id=65487&fid=9243&pid=2099&index=2




Tja, dann könnten wir doch mal wieder die Kaba Ranch oder die Truppenübungsplätze unsicher machen. Was meint ihr?

12:30 muß ich auch schon in BB sein. Also nicht zu lange Wege planen.


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann komm ich dem mal nach:
> 53,83km, 2:27:25, 607hm


Da waren wohl wieder unsre Rennfahrer unterwegs 



toddy schrieb:


> So, melde mich von einer tollen Singeltrail-Tour durch den Schönbuch mit Cafescup und Matthias247 zurück.
> Ich kann 63 km und 900 hm bieten, wobei wir vielleicht eher den Werten von Matthias glauben sollten
> 
> Da die Tour schön anstrengend war und mein Bike erstmal etwas Pflege braucht, werde ich morgen nicht in den Schwarzwald fahren, sondern gegen 12-13 Uhr für eine ca 40 km Runde starten.


Ich biete 65km und 1060hm und hoffe mal das es so stimmt, weil motivierender 

Falls ich morgen fahre dann auch eher ab mittag.


----------



## cafescup (18. Oktober 2008)

So...

und ich biete keine Werte, da   ich meinen Guten VDO MC1+ auf der sonst wirklich tollen Tour verloren habe 


Na dann wegen morgen....


Ich würde mich morgen schon anschliessen, aber der Treffpunkt ist wegen des Schönbuchlaufs nich so günstig.

Wie wäre es mit: 9:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne?

Die Runde kann man von dort immer noch besprechen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

ich bin noch nicht so fit, ich warte mal die heutige Nacht ab aber ich denke des reicht für morgen nimmer. 

Wenn ich wider erwarten doch kann, bin ich um 9.30 h an der Panzerkaserne. 

Bock hätte ich schon .....

Greetz ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Oktober 2008)

Gibts heute noch ne Spätaufsteher Runde?


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Oktober 2008)

Schade, war wohl nix mehr.
War jetzt heute eigentlich jemand im Schwarzwald?

Ich bin noch alleine losgezogen und hab die 100km fürs WE noch vollgemacht (65+50).
2000hm hab ich auch noch versucht, aber dafür gingen mir dann in Sindelfingen die Berge aus, und n zweites mal zum Wasserturm hoch wollte ich dann doch nich mehr  (1060+890)

Ist krass was jetzt überall an Laub rumliegt. Bei den Trails am Krummbachtal, wo wir letzten Sonntag noch gefahren sind, liegt auch soviel das da runterfahren mehr oder weniger zum Blindflug wird.


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ist krass was jetzt überall an Laub rumliegt. Bei den Trails am Krummbachtal, wo wir letzten Sonntag noch gefahren sind, liegt auch soviel das da runterfahren mehr oder weniger zum Blindflug wird.


Witzig, genau das gleiche haben wir uns gestern in Wildbad gedacht.  Alle Unebenheiten des DH2 waren beseitigt -- allerdings nur visuell 

Großartig bewegen konnte ich mich heute leider nicht mehr


----------



## cafescup (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja Hallo Carmin,

wir haben uns schon Sorgen um Dich gemacht.

Aber schön mal wieder was Dir zu hören.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (19. Oktober 2008)

ne, jetzt echt... 
Najo, war die letztes WoEs halt viel anderweitig unterwegs.
Wenn mein Tourradl wieder geht bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja moin,
ich bin neu im Schwabeländle und wohne in Renningen. Hab jetzt gesehen dass ihr fleissig Touren fahrt und würde mich am nächsten We gerne mal anschliessen. 
Gruß


----------



## Andi76 (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte man sich am Naturtheater treffen.Kennst Du die Trails in Richtung Glemseck-Bärensee?


----------



## cafescup (21. Oktober 2008)

@ALL

also der Wetterbericht sagt für morgen 100% Regenrisiko voraus.

Ich werde morgen nicht dabei sein, da ich auch noch etwas zu regeln habe.


Aber...

Was ist mit Freitag? Wer hat denn Zeit und Lust?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## sir-florian (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich war heute laufen und bin an einem Schild mit der Aufschrift Naturtheater vorbeigekommen. war direkt vor Renningen, müsste also zu finden sein. Trails kenn ich hier noch gar keine. Ich kann aber auch nur samstags und Sonntags, weil ich sonst immer bis 18 Uhr arbeite. Also wenn ihr da fahrt...


----------



## Andi76 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde am Samstag Vormittag ne Runde drehen, wenn Du willst können wir uns treffen.Geht ja nicht das man im Trailwunderland wohnt und nix weiß davon


----------



## toddy (22. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> also der Wetterbericht sagt für morgen 100% Regenrisiko voraus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

wann willst du denn los und wie lange soll die Tour dauern?

toddy


----------



## DaBoom (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Wetter heute hat sich schlagartig gebessert, von starken Dauerregen zu Daueregen.
Da selbst mir dass zu viel Wasser von oben ist, verkrieche ich mich heute in die Sportwelt.

Da ich am Fr/Sa keine Zeit habe würde ich den So. NACHMITTAG in Betracht ziehen.

Mitfahrer und Tourenvorschläge gesucht. 


Mal schauen ob ich bis dahin meine Lieferungen erhalten habe


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Oktober 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> wann willst du denn los und wie lange soll die Tour dauern?
> 
> toddy



Gleiche Frage von mir.
Ab 18:00 könnte ich evtl., bestenfalls 17:00.
Wäre halt wieder ein matschiger Nightride, da würde ich wie beim letzten mal die reine Autobahnfahrt bevorzugen.
Samstag/Sonntag klingt aber auch gut.



			
				DaBoom schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen ob ich bis dahin meine Lieferungen erhalten habe


Haste dir jetzt das schwäbische Federdingens bestellt?


----------



## sir-florian (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wäre sa und so auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Wobei mir Sonntag noch lieber wäre.


----------



## cafescup (22. Oktober 2008)

Also,

ich dachte an 18:00 Uhr wie gehabt. Und in anbetracht des superweichen
Bodens wäre eine einfache Waldautobahnfahrt wohl das Richtige.


Wer ist dabei?


Treffpunkt können wir morgen bekannt geben

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo cafescup,

ich werde wohl erst gegen morgen mittag sagen können ob ich mitkomme. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (23. Oktober 2008)

@Matthias

Kein Problem, wenn`s nicht klappen sollte.

Ich schaue hier vorher nochmal rein.

Sonst noch wer *Morgen 18:00 Uhr* für ne Waldautobahnrunde dabei?

Treffpunkt Real Parkplatz Röhrer Weg


Gruß Cafescup


----------



## rookee (23. Oktober 2008)

ich werd morgen gegen 15 Uhr ne Runde durch den Schönbuch drehen 

Wie sieht´s am Sa. morgen aus? will da jemand fahren?


----------



## rookee (24. Oktober 2008)

@Andi76

wann willst Du denn los fahren? wenn Du gegen 10.00 startest, würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Andi76 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde um 10Uhr am Glemseck stehen und ca. 15min warten, viel Zeit habe ich auch nicht, die Runde sollte für mich bis 12Uhr30 beendet sein.


----------



## sir-florian (24. Oktober 2008)

Okay dann werde ich morgen um 10 zu euch stoßen. Glemseck werd ich schon finden. Nach hinten raus ist bei mir offen von der Zeit her.


----------



## cafescup (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme heute leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Betrieb.

Somit kann ich um 18:00 Uhr nicht beim Real sein sorry!!



Gruß Cafescup


----------



## Andi76 (24. Oktober 2008)

@sir-florian
wir können auch gemeinsam dort hinfahren, dazu müßtest du 10vor10 am leonberger freibad sein, von dort aus führt der radweg weiter zum glemseck


----------



## sir-florian (24. Oktober 2008)

Jo, okay, dann um 10 vor 10 am Leobad. Bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. Oktober 2008)

schön das alles spielt sich vor meiner haustür ab

würde gerne mal mitfahren nachts tags wann ihr wollt kenne ein paar tolle wege richtung nagoldtal sperre die wege richtung calw finfe ich nicht so toll

also bitte um antwort


----------



## sir-florian (24. Oktober 2008)

Ei dann kommste morgen auch mit. Leonberg Freibad 10 vor 10


----------



## rookee (25. Oktober 2008)

sorry, mir reichts fur morgen fruh leider nicht. Hab mein Bike wieder geschrottet und muss jetzt erst mal zum Fachmann.

Aber Nagoldsperre klingt EXTREM interessant. Vielleich am Sonntag gegen 12 Uhr?


----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2008)

@ catwiesel

wenn das Wetter mitspielt sind wir am Mittwoch wieder um 18:00 Uhr am Start.
Wenn Du also Lust hast, kannst Du gerne mitkommen 

@ALL


Ich würde* heute ca. 13:30 Uhr *ne Runde durch den Schönbuch fahren. Einfach mal wieder Kondition tanken.

Hat sonst noch wer Lust?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2008)

cafescup:
Wäre dabei, 13:30 wird mir aber nicht ganz reichen. Wird wohl 14:00 oder gar 14:30 
Ich ruf dich mal gegen 12:30 an, da weiß ich näheres.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

morgen bin wohl zu spät grins hatte die ganze woche angina muß langsam fahren aber was liegt an

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2008)

@ catwiesel

14:30 Uhr wäre fast besser. Also wenn Du möchtest, dann komm mit.
Es wird keine Powerrunde

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

wäre ich voll dabei aber ich kann nur langsam war schwer krank und montag wieder ins gschäft  wo fahrt ihr


----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2008)

Also endgültiger Termin:

Matthias und ich treffen uns um 14:30 Uhr am Real Parkplatz Böblingen Röhrerweg.

Von dort aus werden wir eine Runde durch den Schönbuch fahren.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. Oktober 2008)

ok dann werde ich nachhher mal eine kleine runde drehen und wenn es irgend wie geht komme ich will euch ja nicht aufhalten wenn ich wieder fit bin dann richtig danke gruß kai

p.s.war noch nie im schönbuch ist das steil


----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2008)

So ne Faustregel bzw. ca-Angabe:

Man kann sagen 10 km=ca.100 hm.

Also nicht wirklich schlimm.

Gruß Cafescup


----------



## monsterlurchi (25. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte echt auch lust.
mal schauen ob es mir reicht, muss von filderstadt rüberfahren oder mit dem auto kommen. habe allerdings ebenfalls probs. eingerissener meniskus.... 
muss schauen was geht. 

evtl. bis gleich.


----------



## DaBoom (25. Oktober 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> sorry, mir reichts fur morgen fruh leider nicht. Hab mein Bike wieder geschrottet und muss jetzt erst mal zum Fachmann.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cafescup (25. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> btw
> Warte noch auf ein Päckchen
> Soviel wird verraten, INT3NS3 und ich sind am Wettrüsten.



Lass mich raten 

Ihr kauft Teile und habt gewettet welches Bike früher knackt oder nen platten hat 

@ rookee

Du bist Conan der Zerstörer oder? 
Ich denke Du tust gut daran Dir evtl. doch ein Enduro zu kaufen.



So nun aber.. was war die Runde heute schön 

Nur schade, das ich morgen zeitlich eingespannt bin. Mir reicht es nur für einen kürzeren Tripp obwohl das Wetter gut wird  was soll`s

Viel Spaß allen die morgen biken


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Oktober 2008)

cafescup: Sorry nochmal das es heute nicht geklappt hat. Irgendwie klappen meine Zeitplanungen auch nie.

Dafür gibts auch Bild wo ich heute unterwegs war: http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=heuteiz2.png
Eher unspannend, soll halt heißen: Ich hab jetz auch son Spielzeug 

Was hat denn der Deore Killer diesmal geschafft? Bald sind doch alle Teile dem Rad einmal durch gewesen 
Falls er ne Ersatzgabell braucht, da scheints ja demnächst einige aufm Böblinger Markt zu geben


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Oktober 2008)

was macht ihr jetzt heute gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Oktober 2008)

dann werde ich mal loß fahren langsam ich parke immer bei der ami kasserne in vaihingen

für ein treffen zum kaffe heute mittag bei der burkhardts mühle wenn ich sie finde grins 01608964876


----------



## sir-florian (26. Oktober 2008)

So, Alb ist nichts geworden heute. Wäre auch für ne Runde zu haben. Aber noch im Hellen und gerne Waldautobahn, meine hintere Bremse verabschiedet sich nämlich jetzt vollständig 
Treffpunkt am liebsten Leonberg oder Renningen, sonst kenn ich mich noch nirgendwo aus.
Gruß


----------



## Andi76 (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei klappts heute nicht,  trotzdem viel Spaß beim fahren


----------



## DaBoom (27. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Lass mich raten
> ...
> Ihr kauft Teile und habt gewettet welches Bike früher knackt oder nen platten hat
> ...



Okay, du hast es raus. Haben uns Bergamont Enduros bestellt. 

Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter diese Woche entwickelt und ob es am Mi. klappt.


----------



## rookee (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich hab´s am Sa. nicht mehr geschafft, das Bike zu richten.

Passiert ist folgendes:
am Fr. bin ich den Birkensee runter und hab nen Stein schlecht erwischt, der (zu meiner Verteidigung) vollkommen mit Laub bedeckt war. 
Das Bike ist unglücklich gelandet und ist vermutlich mit dem Bremshebel auf nen Stein gefallen. Dabei hat es den Bolzen, der die Kraft vom Hebel auf die Bremsflüssigkeit überträgt, aus der Halterung gerissen und der Birkensee war gestorben 

Tja, dann musste ich für gestern schnell einen Backup Plan stricken und bin mim Nachbarn auf den Feldberg zum Wander gefahren. Das war auch nicht ganz schlecht  

Und was habe ich währen dessen hier verpasst ?? Seid Ihr ein paar schöne Runden gefahren?

Für Mi. reicht es mir voraussichtlich nicht, weil meine Lampe momentan Retour geht..


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Okay, du hast es raus. Haben uns Bergamont Enduros bestellt.
> 
> Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter diese Woche entwickelt und ob es am Mi. klappt.


Sieht nach Regen, Regen, Regen, Schnee aus. Und das ganze bei 2 - 6°. Richtig tolles Fahrradwetter also.
Und das wo ich gerade Urlaub habe 

rookee:
Der Bremshebel ist vermutlich auch bei einer Downhill Bremse nicht viel stabiler 
Aber was anderes: Wie bringe ich denn dem Oregon bei, dass ich ne neue Tour starte und er die Tagesanzeigen auf 0 setzen soll? Geht das nur übers Zurücksetzen Menü?

cafescup:
Habe passend zu unserer letzten Ausfahrt nochwas gefunden: VDO Tacho verloren (Heroldsberg) 
Scheint wohl häufiger vorzukommen

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DaBoom (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein VDO ist mir auch schon mal aus der Halterung gefallen, glücklicherweise habe ich es bemerkt. 
Wenn der Tacho nicht sauber in die Halterung gedreht wird, kann er raus fallen.

@rookee
Sind nun beide Hebel defekt?
Oder hat es den schon defekten erwischt?


INT3NS3 und ich waren gestern spontan ne kleine Runde bei der KaBa-Ranch fahren.


----------



## rookee (27. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @rookee
> Sind nun beide Hebel defekt?



Ja 

@ Matthias
ich kenne nur "Zurücksetzen"


----------



## cafescup (27. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> INT3NS3 und ich waren gestern spontan ne kleine Runde bei der KaBa-Ranch fahren.



Mit knacken und knarzen 


@rookee

Du bekommst auch alles platt. Welche Bremse ist denn kaputt (v. oder hi.)?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INT3NS3 (27. Oktober 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Mit knacken und knarzen



War alles in Butter. 

Zwischen mir und DaBoom ist der Kalte Krieg ausgebrochen. 
Du wirst Augen machen.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Oktober 2008)

Na, traut sich heute noch jemand raus?
Also ich nich


----------



## DaBoom (29. Oktober 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Na, traut sich heute noch jemand raus?
> Also ich nich



Ich auch nicht.  Schrauber-Wetter heute 
Nicht wahr INT3NS3?


----------



## cafescup (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahr heut nich.


Und ab morgen bin ich bis Sonntag erstmal in Oberstaufen und geniese ein verlängertes Wochenende 

Also dann bis Sonntag

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (30. Oktober 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.  Schrauber-Wetter heute
> Nicht wahr INT3NS3?









*Erster! That makes me the winner!* 

Wurde auf einer winzig kleinen Runde schon eingeweiht. Die Feuertaufe steht noch aus.

Ganz nebenbei wurde auch noch ein Verschleißteil ausgetauscht


----------



## Andi76 (1. November 2008)

Würde morgen ganz früh ne Runde drehen, wer hat Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. November 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Würde morgen ganz früh ne Runde drehen, wer hat Lust?



Hi, 

in Abhängikeit Deiner Definition von "ganz früh" wäre ich dabei. Ganz früh für einen Studenten (also 11.30 h) oder so um 9.00 h / 9.30 h ?

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Andi76 (1. November 2008)

Am späten Vormittag, ganz im Sinne eines Werktätigen, also 9Uhr


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. November 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Am späten Vormittag, ganz im Sinne eines Werktätigen, also 9Uhr



Hi, 

ich treffe mich mit einem Kumpel um 9.30 h in der Nähe der Panzerkaserne in BB. Wir sind dann in 5 bis 10 Minuten an dem üblichen Treffpunkt bei der Panzerkaserne (also 9.35 h bis 9.40 h). 

Wer ist dabei?

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## DaBoom (1. November 2008)

Ja hallo,
morgen früh leider keine Zeit. Bin auf euer feedback bezüglich der Fahrbarkeit der Wege bei der Panzerkaserne gespannt.
Im Schönbuch ist das meiste der zeitig wegen des nassen Laubs kaum fahrbar.
Verstehe dass der Killer am Bikensee nen Abflug gemacht hat. 

Für kommende Woche ist besseren Wetter angesagt, so dass am Mi. eigentlich wieder nen Nightride drin wäre.


----------



## rookee (1. November 2008)

Ich war heut seit Jahren mal wieder mit meinem RR unterwegs und hey, das hat sogar wieder richtig spaß gemacht 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fahr ich morgen Mittag evtl mal in die Weinberge um ein paar Höhenmeter zu reißen.


----------



## Andi76 (2. November 2008)

Ich bin zu Spät in die Falle gekommen als das ich heute morgen was reißen könnte, vielleicht hat aber jemand Lust auf nen Nightride heute Abend?

Treffpunkt könnte sein Glemseck, Leonberger Freibad.So 18 oder 19Uhr?


----------



## Andi76 (2. November 2008)

Niemand??
Okay, ich fahre jetzt los. Vielleicht bin ich am Mittwoch doch mal mit am Start, Oma würde auf die kleinen aufpassen


----------



## Andi76 (3. November 2008)

Jemand heute Lust zu fahren, gegen 18Uhr?


----------



## cafescup (3. November 2008)

Hallo @ ALL


am Mittwoch soll es ja gutes Wetter geben.
Also dann auf ein Neues 


*Treffpunkt wie üblich: Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?

*Wer ist dabei??*


*@ Neuanmeldung per Telefon* (Donnerstag 30.11. ca. 16:00 Uhr)

wir können uns ja vorher ca. 17:45 Uhr am Ganssee treffen und zusammen zum Treffpunkt fahren. Wenn es Dir recht ist, dann melde Dich einfach noch einmal per Telefon.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (3. November 2008)

Mittwoch klappt bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich.
Bin aber aufgrund der Wegezustände weiterhin für Autobahnrunden nachts.

War heute länger unterwegs:
Normale Waldwege/Asphalt lässt sich alles problemlos fahren. Bei den Trails weiß man aber nie genau was auf einen zukommt. Einige lassen sich problemlos fahren, andere sind ne einzige Aneinanderreihung von versteckten Schlammlöchern. Und Bremsen auf Laub funktioniert auch außerordentlich gut 

cafescup: Das mit dem Treffen um 18:45 solltest du nochmal überdenken 

Gibts eigentlich ein MTB-Treff BB Winterpokal Team? Könnte da schonwas eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi76 (3. November 2008)

Dabei.
Wie lang wird die Runde?


----------



## cafescup (3. November 2008)

Andi76 schrieb:


> Dabei.
> Wie lang wird die Runde?



Es wird keine Mörderrunde. In dieser Jahreszeit ist GA Fahren vernünftiger. Aber wie immer entscheidet die Mehrheit.

@ Matthias

Danke für die Verbesserung


Ich meinte auch 17:45 Uhr 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (4. November 2008)

Hi, 

ich wäre morgen gerne dabei, mal sehen ob ich es so früh schaffe. 

Es gibt jetzt übrigens auch einen Radweg von Waldenbuch nach Schönaich, eignet sich ausgezeichnet für GA.

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Andi76 (5. November 2008)

gibt es einen gps track, das man die runde auf google-earth mal anschauen kann?
gibt es auf dem riesengroßen realparkplatz ein erkennungszeichen um sich zu finden, oder einen speziellen platz an dem der treff ist?


----------



## DaBoom (5. November 2008)

@Andi76
Treffpunk ist an der Ausfahrt des Parkplatzes, welche zwischen real und Feuerwehr ist. ACHTUNG! real Röhrerweg -> nicht dass du nachher auf der Hulb stehst 

Wenns mir heute reicht bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Andi76 (5. November 2008)

okay , ist der real am ortsausgang richtung holzgerlingen.
konditionell hoffe ich auf eine feierabendrunde im ga1


----------



## eisenzwerg (5. November 2008)

Moin Jungs, mir reicht es heute leider nicht.


----------



## DaBoom (5. November 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, mir reicht es heute leider nicht.


Schade, aber schön zu hören dass du wieder im Ländle bist.

Schöne Tour heute Abend. 
6 Mann konnten sich motivieren bei Kälte(gell, cafescup  ) und Dunkelheit eine 2+h Runde zu fahren.


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2008)

Jup, war ne nette Runde.
Habe nur nen großen Fehler gemacht, und auf dem Weg zu den Seen abgekürzt, und bin dann durch etwas sehr sehr sehr sehr matschiges gefahren. Meine Reifen haben jetzt ungefähr doppelten Umfang und haben aufm restlichen Rückweg alles beschossen was in den Weg kam.

Zum Thema Entfernung kann ich nochwas beitragen: Klick mich
Also doch ca. 40km, wobei ich einfach 2,5km zum Real hab. Je nachdem wo ihr also gestartet seit mehr oder weniger. Für Höhenmeter hab ich jetzt 3 verschiedene Angaben. Es schwankt zwischen 300 und 400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (5. November 2008)

Nette  Aufzeichnung Matthias  
nochwas: man merkt halt das in Bamberg die Uhren langsamer ticken und man mehr Zeit hat. 

Ein paar Meter hin oder her bzw. hoch oder runter....
Hauptsache ist es hat Spaß gemacht.

Auch wenn`s anfangs a bissl kalt war... gell DaBoom

Übrigens jetzt ist Dein Bike viel schicker 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (5. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> nochwas: man merkt halt das in Bamberg die Uhren langsamer ticken und man mehr Zeit hat.



Ich weiß zwar nich was du meinst, aber:
- In Bamberg war ich im letzten Jahr kaum
- Zur Zeit hab ich mehr Zeit da Urlaub 

Hattest übrigens Recht mit Tchibo, laut Website sollten die Dinger angeblich schon kaufbar sein. Werd morgen mal schauen.


----------



## rookee (6. November 2008)

Das war ja offensichtlich eine ganz nette Tour gestern.  

Ich hoff, dass es bei mir auch bald wieder los geht. Momentan scheitert es an einer intakten Bremse, einem funktionstüchtigen Licht und ganz besonder an der Zeit

Hat am WE evtl jemand Interesse an einer RR Tour? Nur für den Fall, dass ich mein MTB bis Samstag wieder nicht fit krieg.


----------



## toddy (6. November 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall, dass ich mein MTB bis Samstag wieder nicht fit krieg.



Hallo Rookee,

wartest du noch auf ein Ersatzteil, oder woran liegt es???

Ich werde am Wochenende mal wieder die Trails im Schönbuch abfahren, nachdem ich endlich meine Erkältung in den Griff bekommen habe!

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (6. November 2008)

Lese ich da richtig? RR-Tour??? 



Am So. Vormittag oder Nachmittag bin ich unterwegs.


----------



## sir-florian (6. November 2008)

Hallo, miteinander. Ich würde sa und/oder so auf jeden Fall auch am Start sein. Wohne in Renningen und kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus. Wäre aber auch bei ner langen Tour dabei. Den Startort sollte man mit dem Bike gut erreichen können.
Also...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (6. November 2008)

Bin am WE nicht da, und nächste Woche habe ich Spätschicht.


----------



## Andi76 (6. November 2008)

@sir florian

lust auf eine sonntagsrunde vom naturtheater aus?


----------



## cafescup (6. November 2008)

@ Andi76

Danke für den Link. Ich werde mal forschen.

@ DaBoom

Sonntag  Nachmittag wäre 

Es hat sich was verändert und somit könnte ich ab ca. 13:30 Uhr fahren.

Wer ist dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## sir-florian (6. November 2008)

Also ich würde mich Sonntag gerne mal beim Treff in Böblingen, oder wo ihr auch immer euch trefft, mitfahren. Uhrzeit ist mir wurscht, habe aber auch nix gegen ne lange Tour.

@Andy: Haste Bock mit nach Böblingen zu fahren? Man muss ja auch mal nen paar andere Biker aus der Umgebung kennenlernen


----------



## toddy (6. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ Andi76
> 
> Danke für den Link. Ich werde mal forschen.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Schleim weiter aus meiner Lunge entweicht, wäre ich dabei!
Ich muß aber sagen, dass ich bei den schönen Bedingungen scharf auf Trails bin, nasses Laub schult einfach das Gleichgewichtsgefühl!


----------



## rookee (7. November 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muß aber sagen, dass ich bei den schönen Bedingungen scharf auf Trails bin, nasses Laub schult einfach das Gleichgewichtsgefühl! ...



...und wenn´s mal nicht klappt, kann man sich über neues Material freuen 





Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hattest übrigens Recht mit Tchibo, laut Website sollten die Dinger angeblich schon kaufbar sein. Werd morgen mal schauen.



war damit diese gemeint? http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0011357&BackTo=preview


----------



## toddy (7. November 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> ...und wenn´s mal nicht klappt, kann man sich über neues Material freuen



was gibt es denn jetzt?


und klappt das am wochenende mit dir für eine tour auf einem vernünftigen bike?????

lg toddy


----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> war damit diese gemeint? http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0011357&BackTo=preview


jup
sind aber wohl erst nächste Woche verfügbar


----------



## DaBoom (7. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> jup
> sind aber wohl erst nächste Woche verfügbar



Mal blöd gefragt, wo wollt ihr die Akkus hinpacken?

Die Sohlen von therm-ic gibt es optional mit Verlängerungskabel, so dass man die Akkus in die Hosen-/Jackentasche packen kann. Da würden mich aber die Kabel am Bein nerven.

---

So. um 13:30 am real? Tour durch den Schönbuch?


----------



## plusminus (7. November 2008)

Also ich habe für den Winter hohe Schuhe (von Gaerne). Da kann man den Akku dann an den Stiefelschaft klemmen. Wenn man enganliegende Neoprenüberschuhe hat dann geht das auch mit deren Schaft - der Akku stört dabei nicht wirklich (sofern der Überschuh wirklich eng anliegt).
Die Heizsohle funktioniert echt prima!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (7. November 2008)

@daBoom: So 13:30! Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. November 2008)

Für Sonntag gibts ja erhöhtes Regenrisiko. Fährt auch jemand morgen?


----------



## womofischer (7. November 2008)

Hallo Matthias, wann wolltest du den morgen los. Würde mich so für 
+/- 3Std. gerne anschliesen. Gruß Wofi


----------



## cafescup (7. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Für Sonntag gibts ja erhöhtes Regenrisiko. Fährt auch jemand morgen?




11% sind bei Dir erhöhtes Regenrisiko? 


Also ich bin Sonntag 13:30 Uhr am Real dabei 

Wie sollten klären ob wir was kürzeres fahren oder lieber etwas längeres um  Kondition zu schaffen.

Wenn länger, dann schlage ich das hier vor:

BB- Holzgerl- Golfplatz- Golderbachtal-Bebenhausen - Nähe Pfrondorf - oberhalb Waldorf-Häslach- Aichtal/Neuenhaus- Waldenbuch- Schönaich-BB

Ist ne klasse Runde


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## sir-florian (7. November 2008)

Also ich kenn nix davon, aber es hört sich grandios an. Lange Tour ist wichtig, weil gut! Ich bin dabei! Wie lange fährtman von Renningen mitm Rad nach Böblingen zu dem Real?


----------



## cafescup (7. November 2008)

Die beschriebene Runde ist ca. 70 km lang. Und geht größten Teils durch den Schönbuch. Sie ist klasse zu fahren. (Mache ich öfters)

Von Renningen nach Böblingen sind es nochmal ca. 16km.
Also da hättest Du was vor

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (7. November 2008)

Hey Leute,

die Tour ist mir auf jeden Fall zu lang, das will ich mir nach der Erkältung noch nicht antun, zudem hört sich das ganze doch sehr nach Forstautobahn an, oder nicht???

Werde mich also am Sonntag eher zu einer ca. gemütlichen 3 stündigen Trailtour in den Schönbuch aufmachen.

lg toddy


----------



## cafescup (7. November 2008)

@ Toddy

das war nur ein Vorschlag und kein Muss !!

Und.. ja die Tour wäre Forstautobahn aber dennoch genau das Richtige für Kondition.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (7. November 2008)

Ich hab übers WE ein Zesty als Leihgerät. Trails würde ich auch vorziehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (8. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich würde auch gerne mit wenn ich darf am Sonntag?


----------



## toddy (8. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich gerade an meinem Auto die Reifen gewechselt habe, musste ich leider feststellen, dass mir die Erkältung doch noch ziemlich in den Knochen steckt, da ich jetzt fix und fertig bin 

Damit werde ich dieses Wochenende noch nicht auf Tour gehen, da ich mir für nächste Woche im Geschäft keine Erkältung leisten kann!

Allen die gerade bei dem schönem Wetter heute unterwegs sind, wünsche ich einen schöne Tour und für Morgen drücke ich euch die Daumen, dass das Wetter gut bleibt!!!

lg toddy


----------



## cafescup (8. November 2008)

@Toddy

Dir gute Besserung

@ Matthias

da fällt mir ja nichts mehr ein 

Spürst Du das in der Haarwurzel? Gestern meldete Wetter.de 11% Regenrisiko uns jetzt sehe ich dort 100% 

@ALL

Naja gut. soll ja kein Dauerregen werden und ne Regenjacke gibt´s ja auch noch.


Was fahren wir?
Wer fährt mit?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (8. November 2008)

@Golden Willow: natürlich darfste wieder mitfahren. Genau wie alle anderen auch die man in letzter Zeit nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen hat 

@cafescup: Nene, ich schau immer bei www.wetter.com und wetter.t-online.de
Auf der erste Seite standen gestern schon die 85% Regenrisiko. Da es wohl erst nachmittags regnen soll könnte man überlegen die Tour vorzuverlegen, z.B. auf 11:00 - 14:00.
Viel länger würde ich persönlich sowieso bei den Temperaturen nicht fahren wollen.
Ich würde heute nacht oder morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich mitkomme oder nicht. 

Fahre jetzt nach Stuttgart, und schaue wenn ich zurück bin nochmal rein obs n Termin gibt


----------



## cafescup (8. November 2008)

Hallo @ALL

ich denke Matthias hat recht mit dem Wetter.

Ich konnte nun auch noch was drehen.

Somit stände einer früheren Abfahrtszeit nicht im Wege.
Ich würde dann das Enduro mitnehmen.

*Wie wäre es mit 11:00 Uhr am Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg?
*
Wer ist dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## sir-florian (8. November 2008)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei morgen, egal wann. Ich schau morgen früh hier rein und mach mich dann auf die Socken. Aber wieso auf einmal mit Enduros? Gibt es hier überhaupt Trails dafür? Ich bin auf jeden Fall mitm Hardtail unterwegs. Leicht und schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (8. November 2008)

Wenn es nicht regent komme ich morgen auch! Bis dann!


----------



## carmin (9. November 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Aber wieso auf einmal mit Enduros?


Womöglich kann man da mehr Schlamm an die Reifen pappen, bevors blockiert 

ps: ich warte noch aufn Steuersatz...


----------



## sir-florian (9. November 2008)

also das Wetter sieht gut aus. Bis später dann


----------



## cafescup (9. November 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Bis später dann




Hallo,

wo warst Du denn?

Wir haben gewartet.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (9. November 2008)

Das habt ihr verpasst 
Diesmal die Karte in abstrakter OSM Ansicht.


----------



## DaBoom (9. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das habt ihr verpasst
> Diesmal die Karte in abstrakter OSM Ansicht.



Oder:


----------



## cafescup (9. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Oder:



Wann hast Du das denn gemacht


----------



## Matthias247 (9. November 2008)

um 12:20


----------



## DaBoom (9. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> um 12:20



true true 
Wie gesagt, war heute zweimal dort 

Ganz nebenbei ist ist auch dieses entstanden:







@Matthias247
gpx?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. November 2008)

Hier
musst du wieder nach gpx umbenennen, aber gpx Anhänge mit der Größe will das Forum nicht.

Am Simplon passt natürlich der rote Magura Streifen mal recht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (9. November 2008)

Die Tour war heute wirklich Super und hat Spaß gemacht.


Es soll ja Leute geben, die nach 15km wieder umdrehen weil es am Ende dann 30km sind 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## INT3NS3 (9. November 2008)

@ DaBoom 

War eine schöne Tour heut Vormittag wo die SONNE  noch gescheint hat.

Hast du die 11 Uhr Truppe noch getroffen.

Ich hab dank Rückenwind 16 min von Hildrizhausen bis BB gebraucht. 

CU

(Schick mir mal die Bilder von Heute bei Gelegenheit)


----------



## DaBoom (10. November 2008)

@Matthias247
Vielen Dank

@INT3NS3
Sind kurz nach deiner Weiterfahrt eingetroffen. 
Werden schon nen Weg finden dass du die Bilder bekommst


----------



## sir-florian (10. November 2008)

Also, ich war um 5 vor 11 an diesem Parkplatz und hab bis 10 nach gewartet. Dann bin ich los. Habs mir aber mit 95km auch alleine besorgt. Hab im Nachhinein erfahren dass es zwei Real in Böblingen geben muss. Ich hab mich durchgefragt und bin zu dem im Industriegebiet geschickt worden. Tja, Pech gehabt. Aber ich hatte sowieso ein Testbike und konnte mich so vollkommen dem Rad widmen Schade, aber nächstes Mal klappts bestimmt


----------



## cafescup (10. November 2008)

@Sir Florian

Schade.... deshalb schreiben wir immer Real Parkplatz im Röhrerweg.

Aber das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (11. November 2008)

Hallo @ ALL


am Mittwoch soll es ja halbwegs gutes Wetter geben. 
Zeit für Night-Ride

Bei Regen können wir`s immer noch abblasen.


*Treffpunkt wie üblich: Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Wer ist dabei??


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (12. November 2008)

Bin heute abend mal anderweitig unterwegs und muss mich deshalb abmelden.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und keinen Regen.


----------



## INT3NS3 (12. November 2008)

Bin dabei. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter bleibt so.
Bis später.


----------



## DaBoom (12. November 2008)

Passender den je:

 Ja da simmer dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (13. November 2008)

Und ihr Nasen, wie war es gestern? Arg kalt?


----------



## DaBoom (13. November 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Und ihr Nasen, wie war es gestern? Arg kalt?



Haben dir noch ein paar Minütchen gegeben, bevor wir für knapp 2h in den Schönbuch sind. 

7° 

Muss mir noch was für die Füße einfallen lassen. 
Die Röster Sohlen sind wohl nicht der Kracher.


----------



## cafescup (13. November 2008)

@ All

*wie sieht`s am Wochenende aus??
*
Also ich könnte am Sa.  ab 14:30 Uhr oder am Sonntag von 10:00 Uhr bis 12:30 Uhr.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (13. November 2008)

Bei mir eher mal Samstag.


----------



## INT3NS3 (13. November 2008)

Bei mir wie immer Sonntag. 

Uhrzeit; 10:00 Uhr -12:30 Uhr ist auch perfekt.


----------



## toddy (14. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> 7°
> 
> Muss mir noch was für die Füße einfallen lassen.
> Die Röster Sohlen sind wohl nicht der Kracher.



Wenn du wirklich wissen willst, was hilft:

Plattformpedale und z.B.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...9559&GTID=eb55fa83f27e117e7bbf5f52553c2eb6a32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (14. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Muss mir noch was für die Füße einfallen lassen.
> Die Röster Sohlen sind wohl nicht der Kracher.



Wer behauptet denn das, bzw warum vermutest Du das?


----------



## rookee (14. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> 7°
> 
> Muss mir noch was für die Füße einfallen lassen.
> Die Röster Sohlen sind wohl nicht der Kracher.



naja, ich hab mir diese quasi zum "Vorzugspreis" geordert  und ein erster Test fiehl ganz ordentlich aus.

Heute hole ich auch mein Bike wieder ab und gestern kam auch eine neue EvoX. Einer Tour steht nun also nichts mehr im Weg 

@Jürgen

warum denn Sa. ODER So.? Wieso nicht gleich beides?  also ich wär dabei.


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. November 2008)

Ich muß meine Aussage revidieren, Samstag nachmittag wird bei mir nix, würde aber vormittags laufen gehen. Wenn jemand mitkommen will einfach melden.

ZWERG


----------



## cafescup (14. November 2008)

@ rookee

weil ich zuhaus auch noch etwas zu tun habe


@ All

Also lt. Wetterbericht wäre der *Samstag* wohl der bessere Tag.

Ich könnte ab *14:30 Uhr *losfahren.

Wer ist mit dabei??

Und wo der Treffpunkt??

Greetz  Cafescup


----------



## rookee (14. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> weil ich zuhaus auch noch etwas zu tun habe





ich dachte Du bist verheiratet...


----------



## cafescup (14. November 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> ich dachte Du bist verheiratet...



Hab ich was falsch gemacht? 

Wat is bist Du morgen dabei?


----------



## rookee (14. November 2008)

fjen! 
ich würd vorschlagen am real


----------



## cafescup (14. November 2008)

@ ALL

rookee und ich treffen uns:

*
Samstag, 14:30 Uhr am Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg*


wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (14. November 2008)

Bin vorraussichtlich dabei.
14:30 erst? Wirds halt bald dunkel.


----------



## rookee (14. November 2008)

mir würde etwas früher auch entgegen kommen. ich muß um 6 schon wieder zurück sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (14. November 2008)

Ich  bin morgen bis 13:00 Uhr in Weil der Stadt im Laden, und kann deshalb leider nicht früher. Sorry 

Greetz Cafescup

@ Rookee

bei Änderung eurerseits ruf bitte an, danke


----------



## rookee (16. November 2008)

war ne QLe tour heute, bis auf die nervigen Waldarbeiten... 

EDIT:
schade, hat sich scheinbar niemand zu ner tour aufraffen können...
Ich starte gegen 3 mal zu ner lockeren Runde


----------



## cafescup (17. November 2008)

So ich habe nun die Cateye Double-Shot bekommen.

Nochwas: Das nette Teil ist *hier* für einen TOP-Preis zu bekommen.

Die Bilder sind zwar nicht weltklasse aber ich denke es geht. Der Akku hängt gerade noch am Ladegerät.
Erster Eindruck  und dann schauen wir mal wie`s leuchtet.

Im Fotoalbum könnt ihr die Bilder noch genauer sehen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (17. November 2008)

Süß die kleine. Und wenn sie groß ist kommt sie an mein Auto, und geht mit mir zur Jagd.


----------



## DaBoom (17. November 2008)

OH NEIN!

DU hast Nummer 5 enthauptet!


----------



## cafescup (17. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> OH NEIN!
> 
> DU hast Nummer 5 enthauptet!



 Stimmt

aber hauptsache ich hab Licht


----------



## Matthias247 (19. November 2008)

Also für heute Abend sind wohl 6° und kein Regen geboten.
Wer will fahren?


----------



## womofischer (19. November 2008)

Hallo BB´ler, würde mich heute gerne mal anschliesen und aus Steinenbronn rüberkommen. Wo trefft Ihr Euch heute und wie lange fahrt Ihr den so (damit ich weiß wieviel Blei ich mitschleppen muß)?
Gruß Walter


----------



## DaBoom (19. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also für heute Abend sind wohl 6° und kein Regen geboten.
> Wer will fahren?



Hätte Lust auf eine lockere Runde, ALLERDINGS würde ich gern um 17:30 Uhr am real Parkplatz(Röhrer Weg) starten.

Falls es die Mehrheit nicht einrichten kann, eben um 1800. Werd dann früher die Rückreise antreten. Sollte kein Problem sein.

@womofischer
die letzten Wochen waren wir mittwochs circa 2h unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (19. November 2008)

Also ich werde jetzt gleich heimfahren, schaffe damit aber wohl erst den regulären 18:00 Termin.


----------



## DaBoom (19. November 2008)

Also dann die gewohnten 18 Uhr.

Habe womofischer tel. informiert.


----------



## rookee (21. November 2008)

will morgen bei dem Traumwetter  jemand biken?


----------



## cafescup (22. November 2008)

@ ALL

so, wer hat Lust morgen ne Runde zu radeln? Aber keine Megatour!

Ich könnte aber erst *um 14:45 Uhr* da ich familientechnisch eingespannt bin!!

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## womofischer (22. November 2008)

Würde wieder dabei sein. Wann wollt Ihr denn morgen los und von wo?
Gruß Walter


----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

Da Wetter ist wohl nicht so prickelnd heute....


Ich werde es mir so gut es eben geht auf der Rolle bequem machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (23. November 2008)

Auf der Rolle?


----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle?



Ja klar,

Bike einspannen, Bremshebel an den Lenker stecken, DVD rein und los geht`s!

Ist ne Alternative.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Da Wetter ist wohl nicht so prickelnd heute....
> 
> 
> Ich werde es mir so gut es eben geht auf der Rolle bequem machen.


Du findest das bequem? 
Ich habe gestern knapp unter 2MCal aufm Ergometer vernichtet, aber da muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.


----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du findest das bequem?
> Ich habe gestern knapp unter 2MCal aufm Ergometer vernichtet, aber da muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.




Ergometer und das eigene Bike ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Auf so einem Teil fand ich das auch immer heftig.


----------



## toddy (23. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ja klar,
> 
> Bike einspannen, Bremshebel an den Lenker stecken, DVD rein und los geht`s!
> 
> Ist ne Alternative.



jetzt kommt auch mein Festplattenreciever zum Einsatz, auf dem ich wärend dem Sommer jede Sendung mit viel geballere und Explosionen aufgenommen habe 

Muß Cafescup recht geben, eine Rolle ist deutlich angenehmer als ein Ergometer! Und günstig in der Bucht zu bekommen!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr verpasst was, ich war heute morgen über 1,5 Std im Wald unterwegs und es war traumhaft. Ordentlich Grip auf dem Schnee, nicht zu kalt einfach herlich. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## Andi76 (23. November 2008)

Mein Reden, war gestern und heute jeweils 2h unterwegs, so schööön im Winterwald und garantiert besser als  jede Rolle.Und alles auf einem Big-Wide-Screen mit Gefühlsechtem Umweltsimulator


----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ihr verpasst was, ich war heute morgen über 1,5 Std im Wald unterwegs und es war traumhaft. Ordentlich Grip auf dem Schnee, nicht zu kalt einfach herlich.
> 
> Greetz ra.



Wenn Ihr in meiner Bude weitergebaut und auf`s Kind aufgepasst hättet, wäre ich auch dabei gewesen.

Aber so... bleibt halt nur die Rolle.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

@ ALL


Also auf vielfachen Wunsch... 

*Stammtischtermin MTB-Treff-Böblingen*

*Terminvorschlag: Donnerstag 27.11. um 19:00 Uhr im Brauhaus Böblingen*

Bitte um Rückmeldung zur Terminbestätigung bzw. Änderungsvorschläge


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. November 2008)

Der ist schon rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Der ist schon rum.



Danke habs geändert


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. November 2008)

Mist, da habe ich Spätschicht.


----------



## INT3NS3 (23. November 2008)

Donnerstag hört sich gut an. Bin aber die Woche flexibel, da ich U.R.L.A.U.B hab.


----------



## toddy (23. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Also auf vielfachen Wunsch...
> ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Also auf vielfachen Wunsch...
> ...


----------



## rookee (23. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Also auf vielfachen Wunsch...
> ...









War aber ziemlich glatt heut. Ich bin zum Schluss auf gefrohrenem Asphalt am Schaichhof gestürzt  *autsch*


----------



## DaBoom (23. November 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Also auf vielfachen Wunsch...
> ...





War in der Weihnachtsbäckerei eingespannt, sonst wäre ich heute morgen mit durch den Schnee gepflügt.

Wie kann man sich so was nur entgehen lassen?

@Ra.Bretzeln
Gabs Bodenfrost? Wenn ja, wären wieder einige Wege fahrbar die wir wegen des Schlamms gemieden haben.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @Ra.Bretzeln
> Gabs Bodenfrost? Wenn ja, wären wieder einige Wege fahrbar die wir wegen des Schlamms gemieden haben.



nee Bodenfrost gibts noch keinen, aber ich bin auch fast nur Schotterwege gefahren.

Wir müssten mal (wenn's weiter so schneit) einen ausgedehnten Night-Ride machen und dann anschließend ins Thermalbad. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## cafescup (23. November 2008)

@ ALL


*Also der Termin steht !!!


Donnerstag 27.11. Im Brauhaus Böblingen um 19:00 Uhr*



Wird bestimmt Super nett.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. November 2008)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## plusminus (24. November 2008)

Wie lang denkt ihr denn, dass ihr es dort aushaltet? Wir spielen meist bis 2030 Snooker - könnte danach noch nach BB rüberfahren.

Gruß


----------



## rookee (24. November 2008)

von Bodenfrost hab auch ich nichts gemerkt. Der Eselstritt war ein einziges Schlammloch.
Aber danach sind mir die Klickies und die Schaltzüge vereist. Und, ungelogen, das Hinterrad an der Schwinge festgefroren... 

Therme klingt gut, aber danach wieder in die nassen Klamotten und nach Hause fahren, ist net sooo prickelnd. 
Wir könnten uns aber mit dem Auto dort treffen, dann wär´s kein Thema


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. November 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Therme klingt gut, aber danach wieder in die nassen Klamotten und nach Hause fahren, ist net sooo prickelnd.
> Wir könnten uns aber mit dem Auto dort treffen, dann wär´s kein Thema



Dann lass es uns doch so machen. Mit dem Auto zur Therme, dann ne Runde über den Truppenübungsplatz (aber nur bei Bodenfrost) und wieder zurück. Rädle wieder ins Auto und dann so richtig Wellness. 

Schade dass der Schnee schon wieder weg ist. Aber es schneit bestimmt noch mal diese Saison. Müssen wir halt kurzfristig ausmachen. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (25. November 2008)

So... wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus???


*18:00 Uhr  Realparkplatz Röhrerweg ??*

Wer ist dabei, wer will nochmal?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (26. November 2008)

@ All 

*kommt heute jemand?*

Sonst verlege ich das auf die Rolle

Greetz Cafescup


*UPDATE:*
*
da sich für heute keiner meldet, fahre ich ne Runde auf der Rolle beim Film*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (28. November 2008)

So,
wie gestern beim Genuß isotonischer Sportgetränke angekündigt:

*HEUTE ab 17:30 real Parkplatz*(Röhrer Weg, -> siehe Treffpunkte --> Seite 1)
Kleine Tour um Böblingen/Schönaich, max. 1(,5)h mit anschließendem Besuch des Böblinger Weihnachtsmarktes


----------



## INT3NS3 (28. November 2008)

Bin auch dabei fallst mit meiner bikemontage nichts dazwischen kommt. Mann weiss ja nie. 

Und nach der Tour auf den Weihnachtsmarkt was  und . Ist auch genehmigt


----------



## Matthias247 (28. November 2008)

Info zum gestrigen Treffen:
*Die regelmäßigen MTB-Treff BB Fahrten werden zukünftig jeweils am Donnerstag um 18:00 starten.*
(oder wars jetzt doch 18:30 für die Winterzeit?)
Ich hoffe mal ich habe das richtig verstanden 

Die Seite müsste man wohl noch entsprechend anpassen und evtl. auch das Startposting


----------



## DaBoom (28. November 2008)

*Donnerstags um 18:30* 
Startzeit und Wochentag ist für einige "Stamm"-Mitfahrer geeigneter. 

Also an alle die mittwochs bisher nicht konnten, wir starten ab sofort donnerstags(04.12.08).

Eventuell wird man sich in den kommenden Woche wieder öfters an der Panzerkaserne treffen.



> Gleich notieren: Ab 1. November 2008 bis 30. April 2009 können Sie die Mineraltherme Böblingen jeden Donnerstag und Freitag eine Stunde länger genießen. An diesen beiden Tagen haben wir ab sofort bis 23.00 Uhr geöffnet


--> Könnte als doch klappen mit Biken & Plantschen (Schwimmflügel und Seepferdchen sind Pflicht)


----------



## cafescup (28. November 2008)

@ ALL


*NEU: 

Ab sofort jeden Donnerstag Start 18:30 Uhr*

*Treffpunkt Böblingen Panzerkaserne Strommast*

Der Treffpunkt kann aber auch nach Absprache geändert werden.​

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (28. November 2008)

*Sonntag:*

wie sieht`s aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Ich wäre zeitlich nun doch recht flexibel


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 133833 (29. November 2008)

würde mal mit euch jungs mitfahren am sonntag wenn ich darf

gruß kai


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. November 2008)

Hallo, 

kommt morgen (Sonntag) jemand von Euch mit nach Stgt. zur Sonntagsfahrer Jubiläumstour?
Wird bestimmt lustig, es gibt ein paar schöne Abfahrten rund um den Fernsehturm. 

Wir sind schon zu viert und treffen uns um 11.50 h vor dem BB-Bahnhof. Wir fahren dann bis Schwabstrasse und dann mit der Zacke nach Degerloch. Vor dort sind wir dann gleich an der Haltestelle "Stelle" wo wir uns um 13.00 h mit den So-fahs treffen. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. November 2008)

Nachdem ich mein Rad wieder zusammengeschustert hab, und es bis auf nen Geräusche machenden Dämpfer noch funktioniert, würde ich morgen wohl ne Runde mitfahren. 
Vorzugsweise dann wenns wärmer ist, also start ca. mittags (12:00) und dann mal schauen wann ich erfroren bin 

Ra.Bretzeln wollte ja morgen die Runde in Stuttgart mitfahren.


----------



## plusminus (29. November 2008)

@ra: war heute zum Fernsehturm hoch unterwegs. Es wurde an einigen Stellen gesägt - man hat teilweise nicht genau gesehen wo, aber teils kam es aus Ecken wo sich Abfahrten befinden. Passt also auf wenn ihr da morgen runterhügelt - evtl liegt noch einiges rum.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (29. November 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt morgen (Sonntag) jemand von Euch mit nach Stgt. zur Sonntagsfahrer Jubiläumstour?
> Wird bestimmt lustig, es gibt ein paar schöne Abfahrten rund um den Fernsehturm.



Oh, da haben wir wohl zeitgleich geschrieben.
Weißt du wie lange die Fahrt in Stuttgart geht und was fürn Tempo da vorherrscht? 
Wer von den Böblingern ist denn noch mit dabei?
Die Abfahrten schieb ich bei dem Matsch wahrscheinlich


----------



## cafescup (29. November 2008)

Also *ich würde hier in BB fahren* gehen.

*Abfahrt so ca. 13:00 Uhr*, Treffpunkt wäre egal.


@ Ra. 

Dir /Euch viel Spaß. Beim nächsten Mal wäre ich auch dabei.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. November 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Holk wollte ja morgen die Runde in Stuttgart mitfahren.



Bitte den Nick verwenden, bei meinem Vornamen hinterläßt man immer so viele Spuren im WW-Net.

Wie lange wir fahren kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Aber so gut wie Du letzte mal im Form warst brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen dass Du nicht mithalten kannst. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## toddy (30. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich war gestern gute 2 Stunden rund um den Übungsplatz unterwegs, war recht lustig, mal hat das Eis gehalten und mal ist man bis zur Bremsscheibe eingebrochen, jedenfalls sah ich aus wie Sau 
Aber die Abfahrt, am Ende vom Übungsplatz, mit den 3 Sprüngen, einer davon über den querliegenden Baum, die ist Platt!!! Holzfällarbeiten haben den Weg total zugemüllt!

Werde heute wohl eher mit meiner Freundin ins Studio und die Sauna fahren!

Wie sieht es mit *Stammtisch* morgen (Montag) aus? 
20 Uhr im Brauhaus, wenn bis morgen 12 Uhr min. 4 feste Zusagen da sind, reserviere ich einen Tisch!
Also meldet Euch!!!

lg toddy


----------



## cafescup (30. November 2008)

@ All

ist um *13:00 Uhr* noch jemand mit dabei?

normale Runde in Richtung Musberg, Waldenbuch.

*Ich fahre ab Panzerkaserne !!*


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (30. November 2008)

toddy: die Eisplatten haben wir auch noch besucht 
Also cafescup und ich wären morgen Abend wieder mit dabei. Damit hast du schon die ersten beiden Zusagen.


----------



## toddy (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider sind die Rückmeldungen für heute Abend etwas mau, daher habe ich erstmal nichts reserviert!
Zudem werde ich heute Abend wohl auch nicht anwesend sein, da ich ziemlich starke Kopfschmerzen habe und ich noch 1-2 Stunde im Geschäft bleiben muß. Wenn sich meine Birne bessert, werde ich mich nochmal melden!

cu toddy


----------



## cafescup (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde um ca. 20:10 Uhr im Brauhaus Böblingen sein.


Bis später


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Dezember 2008)

ich komme auch. Endlich mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen?
Würde gerne vom Treffpnkt real Parkplatz starten, da ich vorher noch einen Termin habe und es sonst knapp werden könnte.

Mauren/Hildrizhausen ist fahrbar, waren am Sonntag dort unterwegs. Nur das Stück von Hildrizhausen bis zum Sträßle ist wegen der Waldmockel schwieriger zu fahren. Von dort aus an der Schönbuchkante zurück.

Soweit mein Vorschlag


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. Dezember 2008)

Wäre dabei, vorrausgesetzt meine Arbeitszeiten spielen mit,

Zwerg


----------



## DaBoom (3. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, vorrausgesetzt meine Arbeitszeiten spielen mit,
> 
> Zwerg



Neue Startzeit ist 18:30  Hast also ein wenig mehr Zeit.


----------



## cafescup (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn`s Wetter passt bin ich dabei 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (3. Dezember 2008)

es ist zum Mäuse melken. Morgen ein lang geplanter Termin und am Mo. hat das Schwiegermonster Gebutstag. Vielleicht geht ja was am WE...


----------



## eesti (3. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Aber die Abfahrt, am Ende vom Übungsplatz, mit den 3 Sprüngen, einer davon über den querliegenden Baum, die ist Platt!!! Holzfällarbeiten haben den Weg total zugemüllt!



Wäre jemand an einem Wiederaufbau oder eventuell Neubau einer Strecke in dieser Gegend interressiert.
Fand die Strecke geil zum Runterdonnern, das die Waldarbeiter so viel liegen lassen hätt ich nie gedacht   Aber wenn paar Leut ihre Sägen mitbringen kann man zumindest einen Teil vielleicht wieder freischneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (4. Dezember 2008)

*Wegen des Regens haben wir die Tour heute abgeblasen*. Alle angemeldeten Mitfahrer wurden informiert.


----------



## rookee (5. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> *... abgeblasen...*


 Iiigitt :kotz:


----------



## DaBoom (5. Dezember 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Iiigitt :kotz:



War dann doch schon ein wenig zu viel was da vom Himmel kam. 
eisenzwerg und ich hatten am Mi. Abend beim Laufen mehr Glück gehabt. 

Werde *heute Nachmittag *einen weiteren Versuch wagen.
*Start um 18:00 Uhr am real Parkplatz* VORAUSGESETZT es fängt nicht wieder an zu regnen. 

Falls sich keiner bis 17:00 meldet, via post oder PN, werde ich früher starten.


Wochenende --> 
Sonntag 9:30 Uhr ab real oder Panzer


----------



## womofischer (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo DaBoom, wollte heute auch noch fahren. Wäre aber gerne etwas früher los. Wenn Du Lust hast ruf kurz an. Gruß wofi


----------



## DaBoom (5. Dezember 2008)

Niemand da, sind biken  


*Sind wieder da:*
Tour durch den Schönbuch (Schönaich->Birkensee-Neue Brücke-Rohrauer Häußle->Hildrizhausen-Mauren-BB)

39,81km - 2:16h - 466hm

Sturzbilanz:
meiner einer 2x 

Sahen aus wie Sau, aber schön wars!

--> So. 9:30 ab real Parkplatz steht


----------



## cafescup (6. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> --> So. 9:30 ab real Parkplatz steht




Jepp da komm ich !!


@ DaBoom

bitte die Nuss nicht vergessen


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

das mit 9.30 h könnte auch für mich klappen. Was wollt Ihr denn fahren? Nur Schotter (=> Hardtail) oder den ein oder anderen Trail mitnehmen (=> Fully)?

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (6. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm.. schwierig.

Ich war gerade mal ne kleine Runde Laufen. Der Boden ist schon sehr weich.

Ich werde sowieso mit dem Fully kommen. Hab ja nix anderes


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Dezember 2008)

warum? Du hasch doch noch en Rennrad? :- ))


----------



## carmin (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würd auch was Starrbeiktaugliches bevorzugen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (6. Dezember 2008)

Also Waldautobahn ?


Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (7. Dezember 2008)

mhmpf


----------



## cafescup (7. Dezember 2008)

@ ALL

*morgen um 20 Uhr wäre wieder Stammtisch!!*

wer ist dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe Spätschicht


----------



## toddy (7. Dezember 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> *morgen um 20 Uhr wäre wieder Stammtisch!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## toddy (8. Dezember 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> *morgen um 20 Uhr wäre wieder Stammtisch!!*
> 
> ...




Hallo Leute, 

habe gerade beim Brauhaus angerufen und wollte für heute Abend einen Tisch reservieren! Antwort: Wir sind bis 24.12 ausgebucht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Variante 1:
Wir treffen uns trotzdem um 20 Uhr beim Brauhaus und entscheiden dann!

Variante 2:
Wir treffen uns um 20 Uhr im Seegärtle

Variante 3:
Hier könnte dein Vorschlag stehen!!!

Um Antworten wird gebeten!!!

lg toddy


----------



## toddy (8. Dezember 2008)

So,

da bis jetzt keiner was gesagt hat, lege ich hiermit Variante 1 fest 

Wir treffen uns also um 20 Uhr am Brauhaus und sehen weiter! Es wäre dann natürlich gut, wenn ihr versucht pünktlich zu sein. Wenn es abzusehen ist, dass es bei euch später wird, dann könnt ihr mir bis 19.45 eine pm  mit eurer handynummer senden und ich melde mich dann bei euch!

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin dabei 

Bis später

@cafescup 
Deine Nuss liegt schon im Kofferraum. Unglaublich was alles in nen Kombi paßt


----------



## cafescup (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme ca. 10 min später. Meine Frau ist erst kurz vor 20:00 zuhause.

Bis später...

@DaBoom:

von der Größe passt die Nuss gerade so in den Kombi, aber was ist mit dem Gewicht? 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## womofischer (9. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand Lust heute noch zu fahren. Das Wetter will ja genossen werden. Wenn ja bitte bis 17.00 Uhr bescheid geben. Gruß wofi

Und weg!


----------



## luca 2002 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 
ich würde dem Schnee zuliebe meine Winterpause unterbrechen und am Wochenende gerne biken. Gibt es von euch schon Pläne. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## DaBoom (12. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
schön mal wieder von dir zu hören bzw. zu lesen.

Leider hat es bei mir letzte Woche nicht geklappt, probiere es diese WOche aber noch einmal.
Sonntag, entweder vormittags(9:30/10) oder kurz nach dem Mittag(~14:30/15:00).

Wie schauts bei euch aus? Eher in der Früh oder mittags?


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. Dezember 2008)

Eher mittags.


----------



## DaBoom (12. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Eher mittags.




Zeit?


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. Dezember 2008)

Mist, habe mich verlesen, nächste Woche ja, abr nihct am Sonntag. Ich habe URLAUB!!! kann mich also eher mal nach euch richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (13. Dezember 2008)

Also ich wäre am*Sonntag, Mittag dabei*

Wer fährt mit?


Welche Zeit?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre dabei, Zeitpunkt egal. 
VG Michael


----------



## cafescup (13. Dezember 2008)

@ All

Termin für morgen:


*Sonntag, 13:30 Uhr ab Realparkplatz Röhrerweg Böblingen*

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (13. Dezember 2008)

Planänderung, bin um 1330 dabei.


----------



## DaBoom (14. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe sind alle gute nach Hause gekommen.

Schöne Tour heute , hier die Statistik:
38,25km - 2:30,48 Fahrzeit - 443hm

Die Mitfahrer:






Schön wars 

Alle Bilder(zwei Gruppenbilder und zwei mal die Räder) unter:
http://cid-1cd3d2ada7edd7e3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/MTB%20Treff%20BB/14%20Dezember%2008

Stammtisch --> Melde mich tel. bei einem von Euch falls ich nachkommen sollte.


----------



## toddy (14. Dezember 2008)

Da habt Ihr ja scheinbar eine schöne Tour gehabt, wenn ich richtig sehe, wart Ihr an der Teufelsbrücke! Ich hoffe, Ihr seit sturzfrei durchgekommen!

Ich war heute mit meiner Freundin ein wenig zu Fuß unterwegs, na, wer erkennt, wo wir waren???

Wie sieht es aus mit Stammtisch morgen???
Brauhaus können wir ja wohlvergessen, schlage vor, dass wir uns entweder im Seegärtle oder in der Cafebar treffen! Was sagt Ihr???

lg toddy


----------



## cafescup (14. Dezember 2008)

@ Toddy

ich hab`s geklärt. Ich bin dabei !

20:00 Uhr Cafebar wäre ok 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (14. Dezember 2008)

@toddy
Ja der Schönbuch-Kenner, der weiß Bescheid. 

Würde auf Birkensee tippen. Sieht aber irgend wie größer aus als die Pfütze. 

Falls ja, fahrbar? 



> Ich hoffe, Ihr seit sturzfrei durchgekommen!



Hin und wieder ist einer Schlangenlinien gefahren oder mußte anhalten um "Schlimmeres" zu verhindern.
NIE die Linie verlassen


----------



## toddy (14. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Würde auf Birkensee tippen. Sieht aber irgend wie größer aus als die Pfütze.
> 
> Falls ja, fahrbar?




Die Macht des Weitwinkels 

Nicht wirklich fahrbar, habe auch keine Reifenspuren gesehen!

@all

*Also, am Montag um 20 Uhr in der Cafebar*

Bis denne
toddy


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. Dezember 2008)

Wo ist die denn?

Der Urlauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (14. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Wo ist die denn?
> 
> Der Urlauber




Böblinger Marktplatz. 
Parken entweder oben an der Stadtkirche, Auffahrt Subway, oder bei der KSK in der Sindelfingerstraße/Stadtgrabenstraße.


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. Dezember 2008)

Aaaah, ich glaube dann weiß ich wo das ist.
Danke.


----------



## toddy (15. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Wo ist die denn?
> 
> Der Urlauber



Hier oder dort :

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...84784,9.012442&spn=0.002553,0.004807&t=h&z=18


----------



## rookee (15. Dezember 2008)

@ cafescup

na, was macht das Ohr? Hast du es noch retten können?


----------



## toddy (15. Dezember 2008)

@rookee,

Bist du heute auch dabei? Wenn ja, bring mir doch mein Universalbremsenreperaturtool mit!

lg toddy


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Dezember 2008)

Kommte heute wahrscheinlich auch.
Was ist denn bitte ein Universalbremsenreperaturtool?


----------



## cafescup (15. Dezember 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> @ cafescup
> 
> na, was macht das Ohr? Hast du es noch retten können?



Alles paletti  aber sehen tut man`s noch.


Wäre schön wenn Du heute abend dabei bist.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (16. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, war leider nicht mehr möglich... aber spätestens ab 09 wieder 

@ Matthias
das ist ein Inbusschlüssel, der über sich selbst hinaus gewachsen ist


----------



## DaBoom (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schauts für kommenden So. aus? 
Bisherige Wettervorhersage sieht bescheiden aus, kann sich ja aber noch ändern.
Würde eine *etwas *kürzere Tour wie letzte Woche vorschlagen. Start entweder vormittags oder nachmittags.

Stammtisch:
Montag, 22.12 CafeBar BöBlingen, 20 Uhr (?)
Meiner einer ist dabei(da kann nichts mehr dazwischen kommen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie schauts für kommenden So. aus?
> Bisherige Wettervorhersage sieht bescheiden aus, kann sich ja aber noch ändern.
> Würde eine *etwas *kürzere Tour wie letzte Woche vorschlagen. Start entweder vormittags oder nachmittags.



Meinst Du am Samstag oder Sonntag?
ich bin heute (Freitag) flexibel, hat jemand Lust auf eine "Schotter-Runde" heute Nachmittag?



DaBoom schrieb:


> Stammtisch:
> Montag, 22.12 CafeBar BöBlingen, 20 Uhr (?)
> Meiner einer ist dabei(da kann nichts mehr dazwischen kommen )




ich plane es fest ein. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. Dezember 2008)

Schotterrunde?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Schotterrunde?



ja, so bezeichnet man gebrochene Mineralstoffe mit einer Korngröße zwischen 32 und 63 mm die als Belag für Waldwege verwendet werden damit Fussgänger, Radfahrerer und Waldfahrzeuge darauf laufen bzw. fahren können 

In anbetracht der Tiefe des Bodens, des Schneematsch/Eis halte ich es für besser im Moment auf Schotterwegen zu fahren. (und mein Hardtail hat als einziges Schutzbleche, das würde ich aber nie im Forum schreiben weil mir das einfach zu peinlich ist, also nicht weitersagen).

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. Dezember 2008)

Pack doch noch ein Surfbrett dazu um über den Matsch zu gleiten.


----------



## rookee (19. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Stammtisch:
> Montag, 22.12 CafeBar BöBlingen, 20 Uhr (?)
> Meiner einer ist dabei(da kann nichts mehr dazwischen kommen )





Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ich plane es fest ein.
> 
> Greetz vom ra.



Dito

Tour morgen und am So. wäre geil. ich bin dabei  
Sonntag bin ich aber in der Pfefferburg eingeladen, ist noch fraglich wie lang das geht..


----------



## DaBoom (20. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich meinte ich *So*nntag 

Wieder nachmittags ab 13/14:30?


Also, Stammtisch am Montag ab 20 Uhr in der Cafe Bar BB



HAHA, Ra. fährt mit Schutzblech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (20. Dezember 2008)

hätte heut jemand Lust auf einen NightRide? Start 18-19 Uhr

morgen wäre für mich frühstens 14.30 denkbar, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## eisenzwerg (20. Dezember 2008)

Stell dich nicht so an Daniel, ich fahre auch mit Schutzblech!!!!


----------



## cafescup (20. Dezember 2008)

Schutzblech ? Ist das was zum essen? 

Ich kenn nur Kuchenblech 

Wer Schutzblech fährt ist ein verkappter Trekking-Radler 


Also Montag binich dieses Mal leider nicht dabei.


Aber zwecks fahren am Sonntag würde ich gerne noch das Wetter abwarten. Wenn`s passt bin ich dabei 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (20. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an Daniel, ich fahre auch mit Schutzblech!!!!



Hast heute einen Guten bei mir, daher verkneife ichs mir. 

Nochmals vielen Dank. 


Also machen machen wir mal 14:30 am real BB(Röhrer Weg) aus, wenn Einige erst um 15:00 können starten wir eben etwas später/treffen uns unterwegs/drehen eine Schleife


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,

wisst Ihr eigentlich wie froh ich über mein Schutzbleche war. Ach nee, das könnte Ihr ha nicht verstehen, Ihr fahrt ja nur Rolle bei so einem Wetter 

In den Fahrspuren hatten sich kleine Bäche gebildet und in der Mitte lag noch diese Eis/Schnee. Da hat so ein Schutzblech schon seinen Charme. 

Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder besser, so richtig Spaß macht das Rumgeeiere nämlich nicht. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## luca 2002 (20. Dezember 2008)

Würde morgen auch vorbeikommen, mit Schutzblech 
VG Michael


----------



## eisenzwerg (20. Dezember 2008)

Wow, sind Schutzbleche eigentlich Rudeltiere oder sammeln die sich jetzt nur aufgrund der schlechten Witterung um sich gegenseitig zu wärmen?


----------



## DaBoom (21. Dezember 2008)

Also,
womofischer, luca 2002, und ich starten wie geplant um 14:30 ab dem real im Röhrer Weg.

Wer noch mitfahren will, sollte sich auf den Weg machen 


--->
UPDATE
Leider hat uns luca 2002(Michael) um ein paar Minuten verpaßt
Die "Ohne Schutzblech ist gefühlsechter"-Fahrer haben sich bei ner Runde durch den Schönbuch, Highlight Birkensee, die Räder eingesaut.

Bis morgen Abend zum Stammtisch (20 Uhr, Cafe Bar)

Bis dahin viel Spaß hiermit:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fciDVqk8CeM


----------



## womofischer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

_Die "Ohne Schutzblech ist gefühlsechter"-Fahrer haben sich bei ner Runde durch den Schönbuch, Highlight Birkensee, die Räder eingesaut._

Das waren nicht nur die Räder!!! Für manche bedeutet MTB halt *MallorcawetterTrekkingBike*. 

Danke für die Traillastige Tour und den techn.Support. Dir und allen anderen bekannter oder (noch) unbekannter Weise friedliche Feiertage und einen gesunden Einstieg ins Neue Jahr.

Wofi


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Dezember 2008)

Bergfescht !!!!!

Endlich ist es soweit, die Tage werden wieder länger!! Um von dem mehr an Tageslicht zu profitieren werde ich heute um 16.00 h eine Schott-Hardtail-Schutzblech Runde starten um präventiv das Weihnachts-Hüftgold zu verbrennen. Gibt es Kurzentschlossene die sich anschließen möchten?
Ich will ca. 2 Std. fahren. 

Den Stammtisch heute Abend muss ich leider ausfallen lassen. Die Mutter von meinem Sohn geht heute Abend fort und den Junior alleine lassen geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (22. Dezember 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Den Stammtisch heute Abend muss ich leider ausfallen lassen. Die Mutter von meinem Sohn geht heute Abend fort und den Junior alleine lassen geht nicht.



bring ihn mit, mit biertrinken kann man nicht früh genug anfangen!!!


----------



## rookee (22. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> bring ihn mit, mit biertrinken kann man nicht früh genug anfangen!!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (22. Dezember 2008)

Wir bringen ihn dann auch mit dir nach Hause!!

Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne einmal ausgeht,.... und spät nach Haus` geht... *summ* 

Sir Schwankelot und DonPromillo


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (22. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> bring ihn mit, mit biertrinken kann man nicht früh genug anfangen!!!



Hör auf, das Zeug schmeckt ihm jetzt schon viel zu gut. Weil aus Biertrinken wird halt auch schnell Beetrinken. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. Dezember 2008)

Also, da es gestern so lustig war und die meisten Urlaub haben (außer rokee natürlich *armer Knecht*), würde ich vorschlagen den Stammtisch heute abend einfach zu *wiederholen!!

Heute abend wieder um 20 Uhr in der Cafebar!!

*Wer würde denn alles kommen?*
 *


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Dezember 2008)

Soso, du sollst doch bei dem guten Wetter fahren, und nicht trinken 

Also ich werde mich erstmal verabschieden und jetzt Richtung Bamberg losfahren. Nächsten Montag Abend bin aber höchstwahrscheinlich hier und wäre wieder mit dabei.
Wünsch euch noch schöne Feiertage!


----------



## cafescup (23. Dezember 2008)

@ ALL


so morgen ist Weihnachten und daher die Frage:

Hat jemand Lust, *morgen* so um *10:00 Uhr* eine *gemütliche Weihnachtsrunde* zu drehen?



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. Dezember 2008)

Wäre dabei.


----------



## cafescup (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich schlage mal den Treffpunkt:


*10:00 Uhr Böblingen Panzerkaserne am Strommast vor.*

Wer ist ausser Eisenzwerg mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (23. Dezember 2008)

Ok


----------



## DaBoom (23. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell schließe ich mich euch auch noch an.
Schick einem von euch ne SMS falls es NICHT klappen sollte.

Allen Anderen ein Frohes Fest


----------



## rookee (23. Dezember 2008)

kurze Kaufberatung:

kann mal jemand seinen Kommentar/Empfehlung zu diesem Bike abgeben?!
Ich bin da recht unentschlossen


----------



## toddy (23. Dezember 2008)

mich darfst du nicht fragen, ich fahre ja auch so ein bike, nur halt aus alu! du weist ja, dass ich von meinem begeistert bin, insofern kann ich dir nur zum kaufen raten. kläre aber vielleicht mal noch vorher, ob die specialized garantie nur für den erstbesitzer oder auch für die folgebesitzer gilt! die federelemete haben ja 5 jahre garantie!!!
wenn du willst, kannst du mich morgen auch mal gegen 15-16 uhr anrufen, dann können wir nochmal im detail drüber reden!!!


----------



## rookee (23. Dezember 2008)

ich wollte schon schreiben, dass nur "unbefangene" Antworten erwünscht sind, aber einen Abend vor Weihnachten will ich eine Ausnahme machen 

Sieht aber nett aus das Teil, meinst nicht? ich hätte schon Lust darauf. aber ein gebrauchtes und dann noch ohne Garantie? Ich weiß auch nicht...


----------



## cafescup (23. Dezember 2008)

So also mal eine unbefangene Meinung.

Dat Dingen ist  der Preis ist auch ok.

Garantie:L Die Sache mit dem Erst-Besitzer ist nur bei Cannondale so.

Bei Speci hast Du 5 Jahre auf den Rahmen. Gilt nur nicht im Renneinsatz

Die anderen Parts sind problemlos. Solltest Du mal nen Dämpfer brauchen geht auch Fox oder X-Fusion.

Ich würde mir das Teil mal anschauen und für Deine Größe passt da teil Top.

Nochwas: Die Laufräder sind Freeride tauglich aber etwas schwer. Vielleicht kannst Du sie mal gegen Enduro`s tauschen, oder den Preis auf 2100.- ohne Laufräder drücken und Du kaufst Dir andere dafür.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (23. Dezember 2008)

yo,
na dann mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Mich wundert das der Verkäufer was von 17.03.09 Garantiezeit schreibt, wenn doch 5j drauf sind/sein sollen.

Aber wie ist das mit dem Carbonrahmen? bin ich nicht etwas zu schwer für diesen Luxus? Nach einem Sturz gleich mit dem schlimmsten rechnen zu müssen, dämpft schließlich den Fahrspaß.


----------



## cafescup (24. Dezember 2008)

In der Regel werden immer 2 Jahre Garantie gegeben nur der Rahmen selbst hat 5 Jahre.

Wegen des Carbon Rahmens brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, weil das Bike ist ein Enduro = muss Drops aushalten und da treten andere Kräfte auf.

Wie gesagt fahr hin schau`s Dir an und wenn`s gefällt, dann handle. Ich habe bis 12. Urlaub und könnte auch mitfahren wenn`s nu nicht so weit weg ist.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs! Würde sehr gerne mit aber muß noch paar Sachen erledigen!
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## carmin (24. Dezember 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> kann mal jemand seinen Kommentar/Empfehlung zu diesem Bike abgeben?!
> Ich bin da recht unentschlossen


Kommt ja auch auf den gedachten Einsatzzweck an.  Bist echt so groß, dass einen XL-Rahmen brauchst?  Für ein Trailbike finde ich einen tendenziell kleinen Rahmen komfortabler.  Und auch für ein Trailbike finde ich eine DC-Gabel unpraktisch.  Für ein Parkbike hingegen fände ich Carbon leicht übertrieben (und hielte es auch sonst nicht für essentiell).  Ist aber nur meine Meinung ;-)

Wie es Dir passt, solltest auf jeden Fall bei einer Probefahrt rausfinden.  Den Preis find ich ganz okay, so weit wie's beschrieben ist.

Wünsch Euch allen ein paar erholsame Tage!


----------



## DaBoom (24. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schöne Runde heute, wenn auch der letzte Anstieg die Hölle war. 
Schade dass die Waldarbeiten dieses Jahr so umfangreich waren dass einige Wege, auch ausgeschilderte Wanderwege, nicht mehr fahrbar/begehbar sind.

Frohes Fest euch und euren Familien.


@rookee
Nettes Rad zu einem angenehmen Preis. Obs nen XL Rahmen sein muss, mußt du wissen.Eventuell kannst du kurzfristig in einem Laden vorbei schauen der Speci im Programm hat und mal die optimale Größe ermitteln.

Die Laufräder finde ich auch für deinen Einsatzbereich zu viel des Guten(schwer wie Blei, aber du stehst ja auf Zusatzgewichte ). Dann lieber wie toddy die 5.1D (mit Naben deiner Wahl) oder den XT-Satz den Ra. und INTENSE fahren.

Meine Bedenken bezüglich der Steifigkeit und Haltbarjeit von K-/Carbon habe ich schon lange über Bord geworfen. Sattelstütze und Lenker halten seit Jahren, und das Enduro aus Carbon welches ich kurzfristig gefahren bin ist unter mir auch nicht in zwei gebrochen.
Laut weightweenies ist der auch nicht arg viel leichter als die Alu Version. Könnte sein dass die genug Lagen zur Reserve verbaut haben.

Wobei man für 2,4k anders wo auch gute Räder bekommt.


----------



## cafescup (24. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Wobei man für 2,4k anders wo auch gute Räder bekommt.



@ rookee

Das stimmt aber nicht ein solches Teil. Wegen der Größe nochmal. Du bist ja mit meinem Enduro mal ein ganz klein wenig gefahren und das ist Größe L, und mit Verlaub gesagt, wirkte es schon ein wenig klein unter Dir.

Also mein Angebot steht 

@ All

DaBoom hatte recht, die Runde war sehr schön, aber der Rest.... den streichen wir lieber. Da hat Lucca nichts verpasst.

Also nun...

*Allen ein frohes Fest und wir sehen und die Tage.*


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Dezember 2008)

Das Rad ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber fürn gebrauchtes eben auch nicht gerade billig. Für den gleichen Preis gibts auch ein neues Enduro SL Comp. Ist halt kein Carbon und etwas schlechter ausgestattet, dafür aber volle Garantie. Und die 150mm Talas Gabel ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Alternativ bekommt man auch ein Pitch relativ günstig und kann das dann gut mit der Wunsch Ausstattung upgraden.

Komplett andere Laufräder (wie z.B. der XT SystemLRS) passen übrigens nicht in das Enduro, da die Futureshock Gabel eine Spezialnabe hat.

Und wie DaBoom schon sagte, woanders gibts auch schöne Räder.
So ein Tracer VP, Nomad oder Helius AM hätte schon was  Achso, wolltest ja für die 2,4k mehr als nur den Rahmen haben


----------



## DaBoom (24. Dezember 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Komplett andere Laufräder (wie z.B. der XT SystemLRS) passen übrigens nicht in das Enduro, da die Futureshock Gabel eine Spezialnabe hat.


Tatsächlich, die treiben die Systemintegration soweit dass es statt 20mm Maxle-Achsen, 25mm Achsen sind.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und wie DaBoom schon sagte, woanders gibts auch schöne Räder.
> So ein Tracer VP, Nomad oder Helius AM hätte schon was  Achso, wolltest ja für die 2,4k mehr als nur den Rahmen haben


Für das Geld gibt es beim bekannten Versender und Co. sehr gut ausgestattete Modelle oder im Ausverkauf der Läden das ein odere andere Schnäppchen.
Sind dann halt 140mm oder 160mm v&h statt 150mm. 
Das andere Rad mit 150mm gibt es erst ab 2,55k


----------



## toddy (24. Dezember 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und die 150mm Talas Gabel ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt.



Glaub mir, die Gabel ist einer 32 Tales meilenweit überlegen, bei einer 36 würde ich noch mit mir reden lassen,aber nicht bei einer 32!!!

Allen noch ein schönes Fest!!!

lg toddy


----------



## cafescup (25. Dezember 2008)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Komplett andere Laufräder (wie z.B. der XT SystemLRS) passen übrigens nicht in das Enduro, da die Futureshock Gabel eine Spezialnabe hat.




Schon richtig, aber das Bike ist Verhandlungssache somit steht dem Umspeichen des Vorderrades nicht im wege.
Und da muss ich Toddy recht geben. Die Fox kannste dagegen in die Tonne treten, zumal die Mechanik anfälliger ist als bei der Speci.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_mlp (25. Dezember 2008)

*klopf* *klopf*

Hallo, darf ich kurz mal eintreten?! 

also mein name ist jochen (37), wohne zwar in stuttgart, trainiere bzw. fahre aber mit anderen bikern ebenfalls in BB, weil ich dort arbeite & es schon so gut wie meine 2te wahlheimat ist 

warum ich das alles schreibe?

1. weil meine kumpels nicht immer zeit haben & ich auch mit euch fahren würde/wollte  alleine hab ich angst im wald 

2. suche ich einen partner für die transalp 2009, bei der ich mitfahren werde, mit dem ich dann das ganze jahr trainieren möchte

danke für eure aufmerksamkeit 

jochen


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Dezember 2008)

Da wir ja beim Gabelthema sind:
Konnte mich leider immer noch nicht entscheiden 
Wenn ihr die Fox jetzt so schlecht macht is das aber ok, dann geb ich mich notfalls auch noch mit was anderem ab *g*. Talas 150 würde ja immerhin auch gut in meinen Rahmen passen. 
Wobei ne VAN 36 sicher gut sein dürfte, aber muss halt in den Rahmen passen. Für meinen etwas zu hoch. 

Bei mir sind von leicht nach schwer geordnet noch im Rennen:
- Revelation Dual Air 140mm mit Maxle Lite (aka Pike Dual Air)
- Pike U-Turn
- Lyrik U-Turn

Die erste hätte den Charme des Gewichtes und der einfachen Einstellbarkeit aufs Gewicht, die mittlerweile die vermeintlichen Vorteile einer Stahlfeder und sie ist schwarz 
Die Lyrik hat die aufwendigste Dämpfungstechnologie (Dual Flow Rebound, getrennte High- und Low Speed Druckstufe). Würde ich aber wohl im Normalbetrieb nicht auf 160mm ausfahren wollen weil der Lenkwinkel dann schon sehr flach wäre (~67°). Wäre dann wohl auch wieder 140mm mit Reserven für stärkere Gefälle.

Tja, was tun?
Oder doch ne Thor?

Wie dem auch sei, erstmal müssen die 10MCal der vergangenen zwei Tage wieder abgearbeitet werden. Bin Montag/Dienstag in Böblingen,eventuell kann man da tagsüber mal wieder ein Ründchen fahren? Bevorzugt Montags. Scheint aber arschkalt zu werden.

@jochen: Herzlich willkommen,
natürlich darfst du auch mit uns mitfahren. Treffpunkte stehen ja immer hier drin, einfach regelmäßig reinschauen. Wer das Ziel Transalp hat weiß ich aber nich.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rookee (25. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand morgen früh 10 Uhr Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## eisenzwerg (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jochen,
Tach erstmal auch. Transalp hört sich gut an, und mit dir trainieren würde ich auch gerne (muß was gegen meine Wampe tun ).  Wie das aber im Detail aussehen würde kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich Schicht arbeite .
Ansonsten ist hier jeder immer willkommen um mit uns mitzufahren.

@rokee: Lust hätte ich schon, kann aber nicht, da ich meine Oma versorgen muß.

Der Zwerg


----------



## jo_mlp (25. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> Tach erstmal auch. Transalp hört sich gut an, und mit dir trainieren würde ich auch gerne (muß was gegen meine Wampe tun ).  Wie das aber im Detail aussehen würde kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich Schicht arbeite .
> Ansonsten ist hier jeder immer willkommen um mit uns mitzufahren.
> 
> ...



hallo zwerg,

bis juli wäre noch zeit, an der figur zu arbeiten 

training unter der woche schaff ich meistens auch nicht, deshalb habe ich mir selber zu weihnachten ne rolle geschenkt  - ansonsten gibt es ja noch das wochenende 

jochen


----------



## cafescup (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jochen,

  herzlich Willkommen. Natürlich kannst Du dich uns anschließen. Die Treffpunkte und Zeiten findest Du immer hier im Forum.

Transalp:  Lass uns mal  drüber reden. Ob bei mir 2009 etwas daraus wird kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber das Training ist immer o.K.


@ Matthias:

Wie schon gesagt. Ich würde zwischen Pike und Lyrik wählen, wobei die Lyrik die Bessere aber schwerere ist.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## jo_mlp (25. Dezember 2008)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> 
> Transalp:  Lass uns mal  drüber reden. Ob bei mir 2009 etwas daraus wird kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber das Training ist immer o.K.
> ...



hallo cafescup,

das ist gar nicht so schlimm, wenn du mal drin bist, läufts von ganz alleine  ich bin ja auch nicht der schnellste... 


jochen


----------



## plusminus (25. Dezember 2008)

@Jochen: Hi, meinst Du eine Transalp oder die Transalpchallenge 2009? Was sind denn so Deine groben Trainingsdaten? Wenns um die Challenge geht: bisherige Wettkampfergebnisse? Datum der Challenge? Wohne in Stuttgart Möhringen, also in der Mitte zwischen ES und BB. Bin im Sommer allerdings gut mit Prüfungen/Praktika zugepflastert.

Gruß
Axel

Wünsche allen noch einen letzten schönen Weihnachtsfeiertag. Fahre am Sonntag KB über W.i.Sch ins 7M und das dann hoch bis Leinfelden (Abzweig zur Panzerstraße leicht möglich). Jemand Interesse?


----------



## toddy (25. Dezember 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen früh 10 Uhr Lust auf eine Tour?



Hallo,

wollte mich morgen zwar auch mal gegen Studio entscheiden und drausen meine Runde drehen, aber erst so gegen 12! Wenn es nicht zu kalt und windig wird 
sonst wird es doch Studio und Sauna

lg toddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (25. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mich morgen zwar auch mal gegen Studio entscheiden und drausen meine Runde drehen, aber erst so gegen 12!
> lg toddy



Sorry, das ist mir ein bissle zu spät, ich muss um 14.30 wieder zurück sein..


----------



## DaBoom (26. Dezember 2008)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> ...Transalp hÃ¶rt sich gut an, und mit dir trainieren wÃ¼rde ich auch gerne (muÃ was gegen meine Wampe tun ).
> ...


Der war gut 




plusminus schrieb:


> @Jochen: Hi, meinst Du eine Transalp oder die Transalpchallenge 2009? ...


Jeantex Transalp 2009 --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372559


Sind wir mal ehrlich, die Speci Federelemente sind umgebaute bzw. angepaÃte FOX Dingens. Mike McAndrews hats "erfunden", oder doch sein alter Arbeitgeber FOX...? 
Die DoppelbrÃ¼cke ist zwar einzigartig aber technisch auch "nur" eine 32/36er Talas.
*Duck*
Trotzdem liest sich das Marketing Bla Bla gut:
http://www.specialized.com/media/pdf/Susp_July06.pdf


Preislich attraktiv ist auf jeden Fall die Revelation. Neu teilweise unter schon unter 400â¬ zu bekommen.

Da du nur Modelle mit Absenkung raus gesucht hast, wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall die Thor mit in die Ãberlegungen einbeziehen. FCR ist auf dem Markt gerade einzigartig(oder?) und meiner Meinung nach ne sehr gute Sache, wenn  auch die Funktion bei Schlechtwetter- /Schlammfahrten zu wÃ¼nschen lÃ¤Ãt. 

Frag mal  Eike, Kermit oder matou unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234, die fahren mehr Enduro-Touren wie wir, und haben so gut wie alle Gabeln aus diesem Segment durch.

Ohne eure Planung fÃ¼r heute und morgen durcheinander bringen zu wollen, wie schauts *Sonntag *mit ner Runde aus? Entweder wie gehabt ab *9:30/10 *oder *14:00/14:30*

Hier meine Daten fÃ¼r die Tour vom 24.12:
45,15km, 2:24,46, 676hm


----------



## jo_mlp (26. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Der war gut
> 
> Jeantex Transalp 2009 --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372559



--> genau die!

@axel:

was willste denn genau wissen an trainingsdaten? gesamt-km, trainingseinheiten, laktat-test oder etappenzeiten?!

2008 bin ich nur dusiburg gefahren platz 22 im 4er

jochen


----------



## plusminus (26. Dezember 2008)

@gabeldiskussion: haben sich die Interessenten mal bei Marzocchi umgeschaut? Sehe nur RockShox im Aufgebot.

@jo: ja schreib doch mal was zu km, Einheiten, typischer Trainingsplan im Winter/Sommer, Anaerobe Schwelle (Watt/kg) von mir aus auch. Was sind Deine Stärken/Schwächen (Bergrauf, Bergrunter, Gelände, steil flach) Kannst ja ins von Dir erstellte Thema setzen das Daniel (danke) hier aufgelistet hat.

Gruß
Axel, der noch immer pausiert.


----------



## DaBoom (26. Dezember 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> @gabeldiskussion: haben sich die Interessenten mal bei Marzocchi umgeschaut? Sehe nur RockShox im Aufgebot.



Seit 07/08 redet keiner mehr über die Italienerinnen mit asiatischer Herkunft.
09 soll aber alles besser werden. 

ETA (MX Pro ETA) war ne feine Sache, ist aber den Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen. Die Verstellungen via Drehknopf finde ich bescheiden, weshalb ich es an meiner Black Super RTWD kaum benutz habe. 
Ist wie mit dem Sattel absenken ...


----------



## plusminus (26. Dezember 2008)

Waren halt jahrelang in Sachen langhubige Gabeln wirklich die Könige, auch was die geringe Pflege anging. Fahre meine MX Comp ETA - zugegegen seit Längerem nicht mehr als langhubig zu bezeichnen - jetzt seit 12.000km und habe daran bis auf ein bissle Brunox ab und an nie was gemacht. Rohre tauchen immer noch sehr sanft ineinander. Schade allerdings wenn es nun kein ETA mehr gibt..... Wollte nur wissen ob ihr über den Teller, äh Gabelrand hinausschaut  
Finde dieses U-Turn halt nur bedingt sinnvoll, wenngleich RS sehr gute Gabeln baut.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (26. Dezember 2008)

plusminus:
Marzocchi hab ich sicher auch überlegt, aber in dem Federwegsbereich wäre halt nur die 55 angesiedelt. Und von denen, bzw. den verbauten ATA und TST Kartuschen, hört/liest man halt leider überhaupt nichts gutes. 
Interessant ist wohl Marzocchi erst wieder bei den wirklich langhubigen Gabeln (66,888) und der problemloseren RC3 Dämpfung.

Da ich von Manitou auch erstmal genug hab sind die Alternativen halt Fox, Rock Shox und   Magura, wobei bei Rock Shox das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis am besten aussieht.


----------



## toddy (26. Dezember 2008)

melde mich von einer super Schönbuchtour mit Rookee zurück, Bikensee und Eselstritt machen bei dem Wetter richtig spaß. 

@ rookee, von mir aus können wir bergauf öfters die Bikes tauschen


----------



## jo_mlp (26. Dezember 2008)

plusminus schrieb:


> @gabeldiskussion: haben sich die Interessenten mal bei Marzocchi umgeschaut? Sehe nur RockShox im Aufgebot.
> 
> @jo: ja schreib doch mal was zu km, Einheiten, typischer Trainingsplan im Winter/Sommer, Anaerobe Schwelle (Watt/kg) von mir aus auch. Was sind Deine Stärken/Schwächen (Bergrauf, Bergrunter, Gelände, steil flach) Kannst ja ins von Dir erstellte Thema setzen das Daniel (danke) hier aufgelistet hat.
> 
> ...



@axel:

am liebsten bergauf  da ich letztes jahr viel trainiert habe & mein laktat-test schon ein jahr her ist, werde ich im feb nen neuen test machen & bekomme auch dann erst meinen neuen trainingsplan, bergrunter kommen alle  und fahrtechnik muss ich im frühjahr noch üben müssen

Jochen


----------



## plusminus (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei wem lässt Du die LD und den Plan machen?
Runter kommen tun alle, richtig. Aber dabei schnell sein, gut aussehen und Spaß haben lässt sich lernen. War vorhin mal auf der Seite von der TAC. 1. es werden nur noch Plätze unter Briefzuschriften verlost. 2. ist das noch während der Vorlesungszeit bei der ich in den nächsten beiden Semestern (eigentlich) nie fehlen darf da wir da Ringpraktikum haben.
Gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit uU Austauschen von Tips und Tricks steht aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nix im Weg.

Apropos: hat jemand Lust morgen, Samstag, so 1-2h rollen zu gehn? Will schaun ob die Erkältung schon wieder am abdampfen ist oder ob ich doch lieber noch die Beine still halten sollte. So gegen 13 Uhr wäre gut, nur ganz gemütlich zum Beine ausschütteln und sich einreden, dass man ja Sport gemacht hat  - gibts eigentlich ein BB-Team beim Winterpokal?

+-


----------



## cafescup (26. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Ohne eure Planung für heute und morgen durcheinander bringen zu wollen, wie schauts *Sonntag *mit ner Runde aus? Entweder wie gehabt ab *9:30/10 *oder *14:00/14:30*



@ DaBoom

also ich könnte mich für *Sonntag ca. 14:00 Uhr* anschließen. 

sonst noch wer dabei ?


@ ALL zur Gabel-Diskusion

hier sieht man deutlich, wie unterschiedlich die Premissen sind oder nicht.
Ich persönlich habe mit RockShox noch nie schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und im Shop hatten wir bisher sogut wie gar keine Reklamationen. Anderseits gefällt mir die magura auch sehr gut, aber leider noch teuer. Von Fox ganz zu schweigen. Eine MX Pro ETA mit glaub 100mm, hatte ich auch schon und die war wirklich klasse.

Ich schließe mich aber letzt endlich wegen des Preis/Leistungsverhältnis Matthias an. 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## womofischer (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, habt Ihr Euren Biketermin schon fest. Ich hätte am Sa. oder/und So. Lust - allerdinges nur vormittags Zeit (ca. 0930 - 1300). Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat auf Schönbuch oder 7MT einfach melden. Gruß Wofi


----------



## plusminus (26. Dezember 2008)

@jürgen: die mx pro war doch mal in deinem grünen speci wenn ich mich da richtig erinnere. Wenn MZ laut euch derzeit nix gutes im Angebot hat würd ich wohl auch zu RS tendieren, noch dazu gefällt mir bei RS, dass die Ersatzteilversorgung erstklassig ist, da die Firma das Prinzip der einheitlichen Bauteile verstanden hat (Dichtungen etc).

Axel


----------



## luca 2002 (26. Dezember 2008)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei. Frühstart oder 14:00 wäre beides möglich. 
Jürgen; wäre für dich auch 10:00 in BB machbar, dann würde ich Womofischer mal kennenlernen, dessen Tochter mit meinem Kleinen in die gleiche Schulklasse geht. VG Michael


----------



## cafescup (26. Dezember 2008)

@ luca 

ich denke das mit *Sonntag 10:00 Uhr* geht.  Am Samstag wird`s zwar spät ab das geht schon.

@ DaBoom

 ist Sonntag 10:00 Uhr für Dich auch OK?

@ plusminus

Jepp im Speci war die MX drin. Und mit RockShox macht man derzeit nichts falsch, da die Produktionsräume vergrößert und Mitarbeiterzahl auch höher ist.


----------



## jo_mlp (27. Dezember 2008)

@ plusminus

im palladion bb, die haben dort eine, die das freiberuflich dort anbietet

vorlesung & ringpraktikum, das lass ich als ausrede gelten

jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## INT3NS3 (27. Dezember 2008)

@ cafescup

Bin morgen auch mal wieder seit langem am Start.


----------



## laempel (27. Dezember 2008)

nachdems im Sommer nicht geklappt hat, mache ich morgen nochmal nen Versuch: 
Ich würde mich gerne der Sonntag-10-Uhr-Runde anschließen, wenn mir noch jemand den *Startpunkt* verrät: beim *Realmarkt *oder an der *Panzerkaserne*?


----------



## womofischer (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Herr Lehrer, 
ich denke mal Realmarkt. Wobei bei diesen Temperaturen der Übungsplatz auch gut gehen würde.

@Lucca 2002 Wenn es bei Realmarkt bleibt würde ich mit dem Busle rüberfahren, da ich noch hüstel, hüstel etwas angeschlagen bin und du mich sonst unter Umständen heimtragen müßtest. Könnte Dich auf jeden Fall im Busle mitnehmen.

@All Mach mal jemand ne Verbindliche Aussage zwecks Treffpunkt nicht das es noch zu Mißverständnissen kommt.

Bis morgen Wofi


----------



## cafescup (27. Dezember 2008)

Also denn:

da von allen Richtungen Leute kommen bietet sich folgendes an:

*Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr, Böblingen Realmarktparkplatz im Röhrerweg.*

Sonst noch wer dabei ? 

@ int3ns3

wird auch Zeit 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Benyamin (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallöchen!


Ich wollt mal anmerken das ich gern mit ne Runde drehen würde, jedoch bin ich Sonntag erstmal aufm Snowboard 

Wann peilt ihr das nächste Mal ne Rundfahrt an?
Bin auf jeden Fall mal dabei wenn ich zeitlich kann 

Ps. Bin eher neu auf meinem Bock und deswegen noch nicht so die Kondition/Erfahrung, hoffe das geht klar 

Grüße, Ben


----------



## cafescup (27. Dezember 2008)

Benyamin schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> 
> Ich wollt mal anmerken das ich gern mit ne Runde drehen würde, jedoch bin ich Sonntag erstmal aufm Snowboard
> ...



Hallo Benyamin,

Natürlich kannst Du mitfahren und wegen der Termine schau einfach hier ins Forum rein. Hier wird alles rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.

Und noch viel Spaß beim Boarden.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (27. Dezember 2008)

@ die 10Uhr Truppe 

bin morgen auch unterwegs, sehr wahrscheinlich mit Rookee, ich mache aber die Weicheivariante, also erstmal ausschlafen und dann mit dem Auto Richtung Schaichhof, damit ich mir auf dem Heimweg nicht den A.... abfriere! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja gegen 12.20 am Birkensee!

Ansonsten bis Montag um 20 Uhr,bleiben wir bei der Cafebar???

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (28. Dezember 2008)

Morgen,
bin auch gleich auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt. 

@toddy & rookee
Viel Spaß euch 

@Stammtisch
Kann vorher anrufen und fragen ob wieder nen Stufentreff statt findet, so dass wir ausweichen können.
Sonst würde ich gerne wieder in die Cafe Bar gehen.
Getränke günstiger und Speisen besser


----------



## cycle-lisa (28. Dezember 2008)

hi jungs,

wünsch euch allen ein gesundes und neues jahr!!! auch super trails spass und laune beim urlauben biken und feiern!!!!! und fands super die paarmal mit euch zufahren und hoffe das ich nächstes öfters die zeit mir nehmen kann!!

viele grüße lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. Dezember 2008)

Hm.... nachdem ich ja heute voll verpennt habe   

drehe ich nachher halt so ne kleine Runde.


@ Stammtisch

ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (28. Dezember 2008)

So, heute wieder eine schöne Tour mit netten Downhills, Rookee, ich hoffe deinem Knie geht es gut?

@ all
Wie sieht es denn mit einer Tour, morgen gegen 11-12 Uhr aus? Ich möchte am Herrenberger Waldfriedhof starten und dann auf den netten Trails nach Hohenentringen, da war ich jetzt schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs! Tourlänge dann so ca. 2 Stunden. Für länger ist es mir echt zu kalt!!!

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (28. Dezember 2008)

@cyle-lisa
Gute Besserung und guten Rutsch falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen sollten

Schöne Runde heute, kalt aber sonnig 
36,21km, 1:56,40h, 551hm

Würde spätestens am 1.1 wieder eine Runde drehen. Dieses mal entweder Richtung Bärensee oder wie toddy vorgeschlagen.
Sollte dank des Bodenfrostes wieder fahrbar(er) sein. War teilweise ganz schön rutschig die Ecke. 

Stammtisch sollte bei mir klappen


----------



## toddy (28. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> War teilweise ganz schön rutschig die Ecke.



Du solltest die Conti langsam mal in die Tonne treten


----------



## DaBoom (28. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Du solltest die Conti langsam mal in die Tonne treten



Sind auch die Schwalbe-Fahrer gerutscht 

Meine für Schlechtwetter- und Winterausfahrten angedachten Reifen kommen erst "Frühjahr" 09 auf den Markt... 
Da brauch ich die auch nicht mehr 

Hätte noch *Gravity 2.3*, Race King 2.2 Worldcup und Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic zur Auswahl 

Jaja...ich leiste meinen Beitrag auch ohne Komsumgutschein der Bundesregierung


----------



## rookee (28. Dezember 2008)

am 01.01.09 eine Radtour? DaBoom, du hast ne Macke...!

War ne gute Runde heute und als frisch gebackener *Specialiced* Fahrer konnten wir die Runde auch 15 Minuten schneller beenden als mit dem LaPierre 

na dann..., ich bedaure alle, die morgen nicht arbeiten dürfen und ihre Zeit auf dem Fahrrad totschlagen müssen. Ich werde mich in mein warmes Büro setzen und etwas nützliches tun 

bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. Dezember 2008)

So! 
Ich bin auch wieder zurück.
War super schön. Die Panzertrails sind Mega.Geil zum fahren, auch der Skihang bei Musberg geht supergut.

@ Rookee

meld Dich bitte Mal


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (28. Dezember 2008)

rookee schrieb:


> War ne gute Runde heute und als frisch gebackener *Specialiced* Fahrer konnten wir die Runde auch 15 Minuten schneller beenden als mit dem LaPierre



Wo sind den die Bilder vom neuen Bike? Die müssen ins Foto-Album.

Übrigens: so wird "*Specialized*" richtig geschrieben 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> @ all
> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Tour, morgen gegen 11-12 Uhr aus? Ich möchte am Herrenberger Waldfriedhof starten und dann auf den netten Trails nach Hohenentringen, da war ich jetzt schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs! Tourlänge dann so ca. 2 Stunden. Für länger ist es mir echt zu kalt!!!
> lg toddy



Hi Toddy, 

ich werde morgen auch fahren, würde aber gerne den Vorschlag vom CC aufgreifen und mal wieder über das Panzergelände schreddern. Bei gefrohrenem Boden geht das nämlich wunderbar, sobald es wieder taut kann man es dann wieder vergessen. Kannst Du Dich auch dafür "erwärmen"?. 2 Std. sind für mich auch O.K. 

Wer hat mal Lust mit nach Rommelshausen (Dienstag / Mittwoch) ??

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/guide/show/section/rommelshausen-dirt-und-bmx-park-rommelshausen/

Greetz ra.


----------



## toddy (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Holk,

wäre eigentlich auch i.O, aber die einzigen Trails, die ich auf dem Panzergelände kenne, sind in ca 15-20 min erledigt und den Rest der 2 Stunden auf Schotter oder versalzten Straßen (hat mein Bike gar nicht gerne) wäre nichts für mich! 
Oder ist dir mehr Spaß in der Gegend bekannt???
Und wie sieht es an einem Werktag in dem Bereich aus, war bisher eigentlich immer nur am Wochenende in der "verbotenen Zone" 

Rommelshausen hört sich für mich sehr gut an, meine warmen Sachen gehören aber eher in die Kategorie Wurstpelle, werde ich da nicht von den Kids gesteinigt???

lg toddy


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi again, 

da kann man schon eine schöne Tour zusammenstellen, lass Dich einfach überraschen. 

Dann schlag ich jetzt einfach mal 11.00 h vor dem BB Hallenbad vor, wer ist sonst noch dabei?

Greetz ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Dezember 2008)

toddy schrieb:


> Rommelshausen hört sich für mich sehr gut an, meine warmen Sachen gehören aber eher in die Kategorie Wurstpelle, werde ich da nicht von den Kids gesteinigt???
> 
> lg toddy



da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, das ist völig relaxed und da macht sich keiner über den anderen Lustig, schließlich hat jeder mal angefangen. Wenn Du Wert auf "Style" legst, kannst Du ja eine alte Jeans (auch mit langer U-Hose drunter) anziehen, dann bist Du hipp. 

Wir können ja morgen beim Biken oder Abends beim Stammtisch noch mal drüber schwätzen. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## toddy (28. Dezember 2008)

ok, überzeugt, dann bin ich mal gespannt und setze dich jetzt hiermit nochmal richtig unter druck 

du meinst das hallenbad in der schönaicherstrasse?


----------



## toddy (28. Dezember 2008)

schnell nochmal, jetzt habe ich die 1000


----------



## toddy (28. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. Dezember 2008)

Voll korrekt, 11.00 h Hallenbad Schönaicherstr. 

bis morgen ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. Dezember 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Voll korrekt, 11.00 h Hallenbad Schönaicherstr.
> 
> bis morgen ra.



Das ist unfair 

Ich will auch  aber ich könnte frühestens am Dienstag.

Euch viel Spaß morgen

PS: wir sehen uns am Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (30. Dezember 2008)

So,
nach einer "Ultrastar für Silvester vorbereiten"-Session hab ich mir eine kreative Pause gegönnt, folgendes ist dabei raus gekommen:




1450 "Rotwild", RWS Titan, Conti Light, RaceKing 2.2 Worldcup, XT CS-M770 11-32, 180/160 SL gelocht
Leider fehlt mir noch ein 160er SL Rotor

*Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Schlage nochmals eine lässige/gemütliche Neujahrsrunde vor. 
Start voraussichtlich 14 Uhr ab dem real Markt.

Schaut bitte nochmals rein bevor ihr zum Treffpunkt kommt!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin zusammen,

@DaBoom: wahrscheinlich bin ich bei der Neujahrsrunde dabei. Würde aber morgen noch mal posten. 

@ the rest: ich werde heute Nachmittag mit 2 non-Forum Bikern eine Runde in Herrenberg starten (Waldfriedhof Richtung Müneck / Hohenentringen). Start dort ca. 13.00 / 13.30 h. Sofern jemand interesse hat kurz melden. Ich poste dann noch den genauen Treffpunkt und Abfahrtszeit. 

Greetz und einen guten Rutsch
ra.


----------



## cafescup (31. Dezember 2008)

@ All

da 13:00 Uhr mir leider zu spät ist und ich um 15:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein muss, würde ich 

*um 12:00 Uhr* eine alternative  zu Ra`s Runde *am Panzergelände *anbieten

Ist jemand mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup

PS: evtl bin ich bein der Neujahrsrunde auch mit dabei.


----------



## toddy (31. Dezember 2008)

@all,

nachdem ich jetzt die letzten 3 Tage unterwegs war, werde ich heute wohl eher ins Studio gehen! Ihr solltet euch aber lieber bald auf den weg machen http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldbadf.htm , die A5 bei Basel scheint schon dicht zu sein!

Kann ansonsten die Tour von Ra nur empfehlen, bin gestern die Strecke gefahren, macht richtig Spaß!!! 
Aber Achtung, an dem Downhill in dem Hohlweg mit den Wasserrinnen, bevor man über den Wurzelweg bergauf fährt, sind sehr große Eisfläschen, und da kommt man gerne mit viel Speed an!!!!

lg toddy


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Dezember 2008)

DaBoom:
Also für uns lohnt der Aufwand doch garnich, bist sowieso zu schnell 
Mit dem Equipment musste jetzt doch mal rennen fahren 

Mein LRS ist inzwischen auch eingetroffen.
Nicht ganz so leicht, dafür aber breiter und lauter  

Bis nächstes Jahr dann, ich hoffe mal ich kann Anfang nächter Woche alles zusammenbasteln und dann noch etwas fahren bis es wieder ans arbeiten geht.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2008)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> @DaBoom: wahrscheinlich bin ich bei der Neujahrsrunde dabei. Würde aber morgen noch mal posten.
> 
> ...



Doch noch ne Planänderung. Da der Boden auf dem Übungsgelände gerade so richtig schnell ist, werden wir doch in BB ne Runde drehen. Herrenberg ist auch bei Tauwetter gut fahrbar. . 

Greetz ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (31. Dezember 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels ich bin dann mal weg. Rutscht gut rein, stürzt nicht und laßt es ordentlich krachen!!.

Zwerg


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2009)

Euch allen ein nicht nur äußerlich, sondern erfüllt-glückliches Jahr auch noch von hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Euch allen ein nicht nur äußerlich, sondern erfüllt-glückliches Jahr auch noch von hier!



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen und ergänzen, ich wüsche Euch (und mir) ein Bike-reiches Jahr 2009 (dabei meine ich jetzt ehr das Fahren als die Hardware ).

Ich bin schon fit und starte auf alle Fälle heute Nachmittag. Mein Vorschlag ist heute noch mal die (hoffentlich) guten Bodenbedingungen auf dem Übungsgelände auszunutzen bevor da alles wieder im Matsch versinkt. Wir haben gestern noch etwas Trailpflege betrieben und die Zweige, die uns sonst ins Gesicht klatschen vorsichtig zurückgebogen (oder so ähnlich). Somit kann man es da so richtig krachen lassen. 
Ggf. kann man anschließend noch ein paar Trails im 7-M Tal mitnehmen und in einer der Mühlen einen Blasen und Nieren-Tee trinken.

Das hört sich doch verlockend an, oder ??

Greetz und Kette rechts ra.


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs ich wünsche euch allen ein  glückliches und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Januar 2009)

Wat is nun mit den guten Vorsätzen? 
Wenn keiner mehr postet starte ich von zu Hause aus. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## DaBoom (1. Januar 2009)

Gutes neues Jahr euch. 
Bei mir klappts leider doch nicht.


----------



## rookee (1. Januar 2009)

-----HAPPY NEW YEAR ----


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche ebenfalls allen ein gutes neues Jahr!

Fahren -> Nächste Woche wieder sehr gerne. Bin ab Sonntag oder Montag wieder zurück in BB und hab dann noch die Woche frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (1. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> DaBoom:
> Mit dem Equipment musste jetzt doch mal rennen fahren


Schauen wir mal was dass neue Jahr so bringt 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mein LRS ist inzwischen auch eingetroffen.
> Nicht ganz so leicht, dafür aber breiter und lauter


Nachdem meine 340er wieder frisch gefettet sind, kann ich da nicht mehr mithalten  (Vielen Dank an Jochen von Whizz Wheels für die schnelle Bearbeitung)



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bis nächstes Jahr dann, ich hoffe mal ich kann Anfang nächter Woche alles zusammenbasteln und dann noch etwas fahren bis es wieder ans arbeiten geht.


So sieht auch meine Planung aus 
Leider hatte toddy mit "seiner" Wettervorhersage recht.


----------



## toddy (1. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Leider hatte toddy mit "seiner" Wettervorhersage recht.



dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass ich für Samstag wieder recht habe!!!
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108230.html

Hoffentlich sind bis dahin auch meine Heizsohlen da


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind bis dahin auch meine Heizsohlen da


Welche werdens denn? Tchibos oder was besseres?
Bei meinen Tchibos hab ich den Eindruck das sie zwar ganz nett unterstützen, aber wirklich warm bleibts davon nicht. Mit Abstand am meisten geholfen haben die Überschuhe.

Hoffe auch noch, dass meine 2 offenen Bestellungen Anfang nächster Woche ankommen


----------



## toddy (1. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Welche werdens denn? Tchibos oder was besseres?



Die hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Therm-ic-Sohlenh...ryZ13392QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rookee (1. Januar 2009)

"Sebastian" war gestern von den Neo-Überschuhen auch hellauf begeistert. Als meine Zähen trotz Therm-IC Sohle schon kühl waren, sollen die Überschuhe noch komplett warm gehalten haben.
Ich glaub ich werde das auch mal testen...


----------



## plusminus (1. Januar 2009)

Also die Termic von Ebay sehen den Tchibo ja auch sehr ähnlich. Allein der Stecker. Bin neulich bei -7°C unterwegs gewesen und mit Tchibo auf Stufe 3 (von 4) + normale Überschuhe wars 2,5h kuschlig warm, obwohl ich zwischendurch auch ne zeitlang mit Puls unter 120 gefahren bin. Muss nur noch was für meine Finger finden. Die 4Finger Pearl Izumi helfen nach einer halben Stunde nicht mehr wirklich weiter, da heißts dann meistens Schmerz ertragen oder schneller fahren. Hat da von euch schon einer ein Geheimrezept?

Axel


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Die 4Finger Pearl Izumi helfen nach einer halben Stunde nicht mehr wirklich weiter, da heißts dann meistens Schmerz ertragen oder schneller fahren. Hat da von euch schon einer ein Geheimrezept?


Die dicken 4-Finger-(wenn-man-den-Daumen-mitrechnet)-Handschuhe von PI hab ich auch und finde sie sogar erheblich besser als das 5-Finger-Wintermodell von Gore zB, die ich davor hatte.  Weiß net, was Ihr da immer habt...?  War gestern auch gut 40 km unterwegs (gut, da hatte es auch nicht -7 sondern vllt -3 Grad) und bin mit warmen Händen heimgekommen.  Meine "Rezepte" (wenn man das so nennen kann): Wenns mal kalt wird in den Extremitäten, einfach mal etwas lockern (dann fließt wieder mehr Blut dorthin) und ansonsten einfach insgesamt den Körper (v.a. Kopf!) gut warmhalten, so dass er den Wärmeüberschuss irgendwo loswerden will.  Für die Füße ideal fände ich ein Paar Wanderstiefel, die zwei-drei Nummern zu groß sind, so dass man sie mit etwas Schafwolle vorn ausstopfen und ohne sich was abzuschnüren auch mit zwei Lagen Socken tragen kann.  Heizong ond so Lombazoigs isch bloß ä Klomb des hi gäht. 

ps: Beitrag Nr 1000000000b


----------



## jo_mlp (1. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Also die Termic von Ebay sehen den Tchibo ja auch sehr ähnlich. Allein der Stecker. Bin neulich bei -7°C unterwegs gewesen und mit Tchibo auf Stufe 3 (von 4) + normale Überschuhe wars 2,5h kuschlig warm, obwohl ich zwischendurch auch ne zeitlang mit Puls unter 120 gefahren bin. Muss nur noch was für meine Finger finden. Die 4Finger Pearl Izumi helfen nach einer halben Stunde nicht mehr wirklich weiter, da heißts dann meistens Schmerz ertragen oder schneller fahren. Hat da von euch schon einer ein Geheimrezept?
> 
> Axel



hi axel,

die frostbeulen  in diesem thread haben diese Handschuhe auserkoren

jochen


----------



## plusminus (1. Januar 2009)

@jo: Wow, für den Preis kann man ja fast ein halbes Jahr studieren.

Muss ich wohl doch weiterhin ab und an mal anhalten und die Arme kreisen lassen um wieder Blut in die Finger zu drücken.

Axel


----------



## DaBoom (1. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass ich für Samstag wieder recht habe!!!
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108230.html
> ...


Hoffe mal, würde da gerne radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benyamin (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Wann gehts mal wieder los? 

Samstag?


----------



## cafescup (1. Januar 2009)

Wann geht`s los?

 *morgen, Freitag 13:45 Uhr  in Böblingen Panzerkaserne am Strommast.*

das Panzergelände ist gerade super befahrbar. Das Muss man ausnützen!!

Ra, ich und noch jemand waren am 31.12. dort haben so ein bisschen die Strecke bereinigt 

Es wird also Trail-lastig, Enduros sind dort gut aufgehoben  



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Heizong ond so Lombazoigs isch bloß ä Klomb des hi gäht.



da hast Du wieder mal meine volle Zustimmung. Im Winter fährt es sich am besten mit Plattformpedalen, da durch die Klickies viel Kälte übertrage wird und mit einem Schuh der den Zehen ausreichend Platz für Bewegung lässt. Wenn der Schuh dann noch etwas flexibel ist, bewegen sich die Zehen automatisch ständig und werden durchblutet und bleiben somit warm. 
Zuviele Socken helfen definitiv nicht !!

Greetze vom ra.


----------



## Benyamin (2. Januar 2009)

Ja 

Bin dabei!  bis später


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Zuviele Socken helfen definitiv nicht !!


ok, solang der Schuh durch eine Lage Socken bereits ausgefüllt ist, wirst Recht haben


----------



## DaBoom (2. Januar 2009)

Na ihr Drei, habt ihrs krachen lassen?

Wäre wer für ne Runde morgen Mittag gegen 13 oder 14 Uhr zu begeistern?

Entweder Schönbuch die Ecke Herrenberg oder mal wieder die Richtung KaBa-Ranch/Bärensee.
Treffpunkt je nach Tour entweder am real oder bei der Kaserne


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Na ihr Drei, habt ihrs krachen lassen?
> 
> Wäre wer für ne Runde morgen Mittag gegen 13 oder 14 Uhr zu begeistern?
> 
> ...



es war vom Feinsten..... und wir waren sogar zu fünft (Cafescup, Rookee, Benjamin, Julian und icke). Zuerst Übungsplatz dann über die (Ex-) Kickerstrecke zum Skihang, Wurzeltrail im 7-M.t. und dann den Hohlweg. Kilometer-mäßig nicht berauschend aber der Spaßfaktor... (Zitat Cafescup: wenn wir die Ohren nicht hätten, würde das Grinsen einmal um den Kopf herumgehen (oder so ähnlich). 

An Herrenberg morgen hatten wir auch schon gedacht, die Uhrzeit passt. Allerdings wollten wir vom Waldfriedhof in Richtung Müneck / Hohenentringen. Wer geht mit? ich will sehen....

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## DaBoom (2. Januar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> es war vom Feinsten..... und wir waren sogar zu fünft (Cafescup, Rookee, Benjamin, Julian und icke). Zuerst Übungsplatz dann über die (Ex-) Kickerstrecke zum Skihang, Wurzeltrail im 7-M.t. und dann den Hohlweg. Kilometer-mäßig nicht berauschend aber der Spaßfaktor... (Zitat Cafescup: wenn wir die Ohren nicht hätten, würde das Grinsen einmal um den Kopf herumgehen (oder so ähnlich).
> 
> An Herrenberg morgen hatten wir auch schon gedacht, die Uhrzeit passt. Allerdings wollten wir vom Waldfriedhof in Richtung Müneck / Hohenentringen. Wer geht mit? ich will sehen....
> 
> Greetz vom ra.



Hört sich gut an und macht Laune für morgen. 

Meinte mit "Ecke Herrenberg" eben das Stück 

Ich wäre dabei  
Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit?
Sollen wir einen Teil auf vier Rädern fahren? Nicht dass die zarten Naturen noch das Frieren anfangen


----------



## toddy (2. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich heute bis 17 Uhr an meinem Auto rumgeschraubt hatte und somit leider immer noch nicht erfahren habe wo der Skihang ist, will ich morgen auf jeden fall wieder biken!

Waldfriedhof hört sich gut an und dann nach Hohenentringen hört sich auch gut an 
Wollte zwar um 12 loß, aber dann sagen wir jetzt einfach mal:

*Herrenberg, Waldfriedhof um 13 Uhr*

die "Harten" können ja denn entsprechend in Böblingen starten! Wenn mir nach 2 bis 2,5 Stunden (Waldfriedhof-Hohenentringen-Waldfriedhof) noch nicht kalt ist, dann nehme ich halt noch die Wege auf der Naturfreundehausseite unter die Stollen! Damit der Trailanteil auch nicht zu kurz wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (3. Januar 2009)

Oh cool, super Runde morgen. Also da wäre ich auch mit von der Party.

(@Ra: Gammerdinger habe ich schon heute erledigen können  )

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, wäre mir 12 Uhr auch lieber, weil ich abends noch auf den Weltweihnachtszirkus muss. Aber 13 Uhr am Naturfreudenhaus/Waldfriedhof klingt auch noch in Ordnung. 

Also dann freue ich mich schon auf morgen/heute


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> *Herrenberg, Waldfriedhof um 13 Uhr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBoom (3. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei 

Fahre ebenfalls mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt.

Könnte noch jemand um 12:30 am real abholen


----------



## INT3NS3 (3. Januar 2009)

Bin auch ab Herrenberg dabei. Das wird der Hammer!


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. Januar 2009)

so, ich bin dann auch mal wieder zurück vom Laufen und auch wieder im Ländle. Allen zusammen erst mal ein frohes neues Jahr!!!!!!!!!

Zwerg


----------



## DaBoom (3. Januar 2009)

Schöne Tour heute mit Ecken und Wegen die ich noch nicht kannte...ging aber wohl nicht nur mir so 

Falls gewünscht haue ich die Daten vom Tacho rein, soll ja Leute geben die ihren "verlieren".

Scheint nen neuer Trend zu werden 


Bin morgen in Ulm, daher nicht unterwegs. 

Wie schauts aus den Stammtisch am Montag zum "Carboloading"  für Dienstag umzufunktionieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (3. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Falls gewünscht haue ich die Daten vom Tacho rein, soll ja Leute geben die ihren "verlieren".
> Scheint nen neuer Trend zu werden
> Wie schauts aus den Stammtisch am Montag zum "Carboloading"  für Dienstag umzufunktionieren?




Wer hat denn nun wieder seinen Tacho verloren?


Stammtisch: 
Also mir ist Montag lieber, da am Dienstag ein Geburtstag ansteht.


----------



## toddy (3. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Stammtisch:
> Also mir ist Montag lieber, da am Dienstag ein Geburtstag ansteht.




also ich habe das eher so verstanden, das er am Montag zu meinem Italiener möchte, um am Dienstag etwas fitter zu sein als heute!!! 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!! 


hmm, rox 9.0 oder der cm 8.3am von ciclosport, ich bin noch unsicher


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2009)

Der Sigma ist meiner Meinung nach der bedienungsfreundlichere. Wie stabil die Tachohalterung jetzt allerdings ist....... 

Welche Marke hatte denn Dein alter Tacho? VDO? Wo hast ihn verloren? Schutzbleche hab ich ja schon oft gefunden, vielleicht ja auch mal nen Tacho 

Ich bin etwas verwirrt wegen dem Stammtisch. Montag Abend hätte ich auch mal Zeit und bin sogar in BB. Also ja oder nein, und wo?

Axel, der auch nen Polar200 empfehlen kann wenn man keine hm braucht.


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was man unter Carboloading verstehen kann, aber der Italiener ist in Böblingen im Künstlerviertel in einem Keller untergebracht  und heißt "La Toscana".


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2009)

Und der Besitzer Carmello, oder so? Da wäre ich dann auch dabei.

Axel


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. Januar 2009)

Jepp, der heißt Carmello und hat ein hervorragendes Namens- und Personengedächnis! Benehmt euch also nicht daneben, gell!!


----------



## rookee (4. Januar 2009)

Hi, das war eine Saugeile Tour heut, aber meine Gelenke sind echt am Sack. Jetzt heißt es erst mal schonen. Die nächsten zwei Wochen gibt es für mich nur noch Studio und Stammtisch 

Leider habe ich den Track heute nicht aufgezeichnet, aber vielleicht trösten ja diese Bilder und Videos über den Schmerz hinweg...


----------



## toddy (4. Januar 2009)

Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen:

Stammtisch am 5.1.2009 um 20.00 Uhr im La Toskana
Breite Gasse 9
71032 Böblingen

Bitte sagt bis Montag 18 Uhr zu oder ab, dann werde ich reservieren!!!


----------



## cafescup (4. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
> 
> Stammtisch am 5.1.2009 um 20.00 Uhr im La Toskana
> Breite Gasse 9
> ...



Jepp ich bin dabei


----------



## rookee (4. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Jepp ich bin dabei


dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (4. Januar 2009)

Genau so war es gedacht. 

Bin ebenfalls dabei


----------



## eisenzwerg (4. Januar 2009)

Werde auch durch Anwesenheit glänzen.


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Januar 2009)

wenn ichs schaffe in dem Schneechaos zurück nach BB zu kommen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## toddy (4. Januar 2009)

Schön, dann ist der Zähler jetzt schon auf 6!!!

Bin gerade nochmal, fast die Tour von gestern gefahren, leider ist mein Tacho nicht mehr aufgetaucht 

aber, schee wars


----------



## plusminus (4. Januar 2009)

Sieben.

Axel


----------



## INT3NS3 (4. Januar 2009)

Mit mir wären es dann acht. Hoffentllich bekomme ich keine Halskrause vom Orthopäden (die leute von Samstag wissen bescheid). Kann nämlich mein Hals nicht mehr bewegen. Woran das wohl liegen könnte?


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Januar 2009)

So, nach Böblingen hab ichs wieder geschafft, hier siehts ja im Gegensatz zum Norden noch nicht so weiß aus. Jemand Interesse morgen nochne Runde zu fahren bevor auch hier wieder das Schneechaos wieder ausbricht?


----------



## Benyamin (4. Januar 2009)

Hi Matthias 


Wie sehr früh würdest du den loswollen?


Grüße, Ben


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Januar 2009)

Hätte 11:00 vorgeschlagen. Allerdings unter der Vorgabe das es nicht schneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benyamin (4. Januar 2009)

Na gut, für ne kleine Runde bin ich dabei! auch wenns schneit 

Wo wäre der Treffpunkt?
Real-Parkplatz oder oben an der Kaserne?


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Januar 2009)

Panzerkaserne, 11:00
Auskennen tu ich mich aber nich wirklich 

Schau morgen früh aber nochmal rein. Falls ich bis 10:15 aber nicht absage werd ich fahren.


----------



## Benyamin (4. Januar 2009)

Hrm.. joah okey gut. Dann bis morgen (vieleicht) 

Auskennen tu ich mich auch nicht so doll! .. war letztens erst das erste Mal mit den Jungs unterwegs


----------



## Benyamin (5. Januar 2009)

Wie ich auf dich gewartet habe :-D  hajdenai!!


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Januar 2009)

Öhm, ich war da. Bis 11:07 hab ich gewartet, und bin dann losgefahren.
Anfangs wars ganz nett, aber als es dann begonnen hat zu schneien irgendwie nich mehr. Hatte schon zu tun den Weg zurück zu finden, war alles so weiß


----------



## Benyamin (5. Januar 2009)

Ich war ehrlichgesagt um 11:05 oben und meine Uhr geht 20 sekunden vor :-(

Vieleicht deine ein wenig mehr und so haben wir uns verpasst - naja schade jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (5. Januar 2009)

@ ALL

Damit unsere Homepage nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, hier nochmal der Link:

*MTB-TREFF-BB
*​Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (5. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> Damit unsere Homepage nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, hier nochmal der Link:
> 
> ...



Ah, da war ja noch was. 

Wie schauts aus die Sache mit den Trikots für 2009 nochmal richtig anzugehn?
Mein Vorschlag wäre dass alle Interessenten ein Design erstellen, drucken und beim Stammtisch zur Diskussion vorlegen.

Bis später


----------



## toddy (5. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
> 
> Stammtisch am 5.1.2009 um 20.00 Uhr im La Toskana
> Breite Gasse 9
> ...



So, Tisch ist reserviert, 8 Uhr, 8 Personen, auf Thorsten!
Wenn noch jemand spontan kommen möchte, ist das bestimmt auch kein Problem!!!


----------



## cafescup (6. Januar 2009)

So. nun nochmal.

besteht allgemein Interesse an einem Trikot für den MTB Treff Böblingen?

Wenn ja, dann könnt ihr Euer Design bei OWAYO entwerfen und hier posten.

Mal sehen was so zusammen kommt.

Greetz Cafescup

Hier mal ein Entwurf von mir:


----------



## jo_mlp (6. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> So. nun nochmal.
> 
> besteht allgemein Interesse an einem Trikot für den MTB Treff Böblingen?
> 
> ...



also ich würde pauschal eins nehmen - muss aber erstmal meinen einstand feiern  bzw meine jungfernfahrt absolvieren 

das design überlasse ich euch 

jochen


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Januar 2009)

Passt v.a. für die Specialized Fahrer 

Ich fände etwas farbneutrales nicht schlecht.
Da eisenzwerg bestimmt schon das komplett schwarze vorschlagen wird, hab ich mal grau zusammengeklickt 





cafescup:
Wegen Bremse. Meintest du das alte Modell oder neue?
Würde auf jeden Fall die neue nehmen, da der Bremsgriff besser aussieht und die Kolben größer sind. Oder dann gleich die Tech V2


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Januar 2009)

Nicht ganz Matthias, ich will niemandem mein Faible aufdrängen.


----------



## cafescup (6. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> cafescup:
> Wegen Bremse. Meintest du das alte Modell oder neue?
> Würde auf jeden Fall die neue nehmen, da der Bremsgriff besser aussieht und die Kolben größer sind. Oder dann gleich die Tech V2




@ Matthias

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine 4 Kolben-Bremse. Der neue Hebel ist schon etwas schöner, aber ebenso ausverkauft wie die alte hintere Bremse.

Mal sehen was dann verfügbar sein wird. Anmachen tut mich die Hope aber schon.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2009)

Darf ich Euren Trikots einen Bindestrich spendieren?


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Januar 2009)

Religion und Interpunktion sind Privatsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (6. Januar 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Nicht ganz Matthias, ich will niemandem mein Faible aufdrängen.



Das Muster habe ich auch, bin aber auch eher für neutrale Farben!!!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

http://www.owayo.de/main.php?sport=radsport&product=radtrikots&dl=radtrikots&lang=de

Das wäre meine Idee!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> http://www.owayo.de/main.php?sport=radsport&product=radtrikots&dl=radtrikots&lang=de
> 
> Das wäre meine Idee!



Irgendwie klappt es nicht!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

es klappt nicht!


----------



## toddy (6. Januar 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> es klappt nicht!


Du mußt den Entwurf als Datei auf deinen Rechner ziehen und dann als normales Bild einstellen!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.owayo.de%2Fradsport-radtrikots%2Fkonfigurator.htm%3FID%3Dpn9ret

Jetzt aber!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Du mußt den Entwurf als Datei auf deinen Rechner ziehen und dann als normales Bild einstellen!



Ich habe es irgendwie geschafft aber anders!


----------



## toddy (6. Januar 2009)

golden_willow schrieb:


> ich Habe Es Irgendwie Geschafft Aber Anders!




Nö!!!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Nö!!!


doch!!!!!!

http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/deref...adsport-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=pn9ret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (6. Januar 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> doch!!!!!!
> 
> http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/deref...adsport-radtrikots/konfigurator.htm?ID=pn9ret




ich sehe unter dem link nur die startseite zum konfigurator und keinen entwurf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> ich sehe unter dem link nur die startseite zum konfigurator und keinen entwurf!!!!!!!!!




Da ist ein Link drauf! Einfach drauf klicken!


----------



## toddy (6. Januar 2009)

Ah, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen!

Schön, ich wollte schon immer mal als Fisch durch die Gegend fahren


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen!
> 
> Schön, ich wollte schon immer mal als Fisch durch die Gegend fahren



Endlich!!!!.Grins!!!!!!!
Ist mal was Anderes!!!! Man muss ja nicht mein Vorschlag nehmen!


----------



## cafescup (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte nochmal nen Vorschlag:

OWAYO


----------



## DaBoom (6. Januar 2009)

Hier gehts ja drunter und drüber  Mut zur Farbe ;-) Werd mich auch mal austoben. Auf die neuen HOPE Anker könnt ihr noch länger warten. Werden erst die "Premium"-Händler versorgt. 4 Kolben...willst dein Auto umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (7. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> 4 Kolben...willst dein Auto umbauen?



Denk doch nur mal an das Bild an der Teufelsbrücke... 
da braucht es schon ordentlich Power bis der Kerl zum stehen kommt


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> Denk doch nur mal an das Bild an der Teufelsbrücke...
> da braucht es schon ordentlich Power bis der Kerl zum stehen kommt



Was denn? Du machst Dich Lustig 


Stell lieber mal die Bilder ein  

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

@ ALL

wer hat Lust morgen ca. 13:30 Uhr eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen.

Schön wird`s ja auf alle Fälle.

Treffpunkt Strommast Panzerkaserne Böblingen.

Wer ist dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (7. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wer hat Lust morgen ca. 13:30 Uhr eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen.
> 
> ...



Leider nicht, werd morgen nach langer Zeit dieser anderen Tätigkeit nach kommen...glaube heißt Arbeiten... 

Hier mal ein Entwurf von mir:





Mal schauen was der Konfigurator noch so her gibt. 
Gabs nicht noch ein anderen Anbieter?

Würde sich ein eigenes Desgin lohnen? Kostet leider einen satten Aufpreis, aber wenns schön macht


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Januar 2009)

Hab heute gleich 3 Pakete bekommen. Auf gehts in den Keller 


cafescup: Wenn alles klappt bin ich morgen dabei - Testfahrt.

DaBoom: Gefällt mir, schön schlicht. Würde aber die Farben eher andersrum machen, weil das weiß bleibt nich lange weiß


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hab heute gleich 3 Pakete bekommen. Auf gehts in den Keller
> 
> 
> cafescup: Wenn alles klappt bin ich morgen dabei - Testfahrt.
> ...



Hast Du alle Werkzeuge ? Ich schau schon wieder nach Bremsen 

@ DaBoom

Design ist gut, Farbe nix

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (7. Januar 2009)

3 Pakete...schicken sie dir nen Revelation Bausatz?  

toddy müßte was zu weißen Trikots sagen können, er hatte am 31.August eines an. 

Hatte auch schon daran gedacht, die Farben zu tauschen.


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon daran gedacht, die Farben zu tauschen.




Mach mal, aber nicht Genius Blau 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (7. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal ne Runde mit drehen aber arbeite bis 14.00 geht es auch etwas später? So 15.00 uhr?


cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wer hat Lust morgen ca. 13:30 Uhr eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

Wegen Trikot

Wie wäre es hiermit:

Dann halt nochmal eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal bissle mehr Mut zur Farbe  
(zb RAL 3024)


----------



## DaBoom (7. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Jetzt mal bissle mehr Mut zur Farbe





Muss ja nicht zu den jeweiligen Rädern passen.

btw
Dies sind die Dinger die ich mir teilweise auf die Zehen bäppe:


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

Guckt ihr oben 

do isch nomol oins


----------



## toddy (7. Januar 2009)

Jungs, ich glaube, ich bleibe bei meinen Shirts, die ich schon im Schrank habe 
Das wird ja ein lustiger, nächster Stammtisch!

Achso, mach Euch doch mal Gedanken, wer Lust hätte, eine Woche mit nach Finale Ligure zu fahren! Termin wäre Ende März Anfang April, wenn es geht aber noch vor den Osterferien!
Wäre gut, wenn ihr am Montag eine Ansage machen könntet!
So Sachen kann man da ganz gut machen:  :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5417136&postcount=554
Kosten pro Nase würden für eine Woche Unterkunft und die Fahrt wohl bei 150-200 Euro liegen + Futter!

lg toddy


----------



## rookee (7. Januar 2009)

Woche 15 (2. Aprilwoche) kann ich leider nicht. Aber die Woche davor wäre perfekt! Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt halbwegs mit.


----------



## toddy (7. Januar 2009)

KW 14 wäre auch meine erste Wahl, da eine sehr schöne Wohnung nur noch in der Woche frei ist! 
Die Wohnung lohnt aber erst ab 4 Personen! Zudem hat meine Bekannter aus Hannover bis Juni gerade abgesagt!
Naja, Wetter ist ein gutes Thema, zu der Zeit kannst du 10° und Regen haben, oder aber 20° bei tollem Sonnenschein!

Anbei noch zwei Bilder zum Ausblick der Wohnung!


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Januar 2009)

So, alles zusammengesteckt, und hoffentlich auch alles festgeschraubt was es zu schrauben gab. 
Schaut auf jeden Fall ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich mich ans weiß erstmal gewöhnen muss. 
Pushloc Zug ist nochn Meter zu lang. Kann ich die Außenhülle da kürzen und ganz normale Schaltzugendkappen hinmachen? Hab nur davon leider auch keine mehr daheim.

Wegen morgen: 15:00 ist leider nicht so toll, da es da ja gleich dunkel wird. Finde den 13:00 Vorschlag besser, wäre aber auch für noch früher (ab 11:00) zu haben.
@Golden Willow: Wie wärs wenn wir alternativ Samstag ne Runde zusammen fahren? Da solls ja immer noch sonnig (und trotzdem kalt) sein.


----------



## rookee (7. Januar 2009)

Wow, das ist eine sehr schöne Aussicht!

Na dann mal los Jungs (und Mädels), es gilt noch min. zwei Plätze zu belegen...


----------



## toddy (7. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So, alles zusammengesteckt, und hoffentlich auch alles festgeschraubt was es zu schrauben gab.
> Schaut auf jeden Fall ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich mich ans weiß erstmal gewöhnen muss.
> Pushloc Zug ist nochn Meter zu lang. Kann ich die Außenhülle da kürzen und ganz normale Schaltzugendkappen hinmachen? Hab nur davon leider auch keine mehr daheim.
> 
> ...



Samstag oder/und Sonntag bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Pushloc Zug ist nochn Meter zu lang. Kann ich die Außenhülle da kürzen und ganz normale Schaltzugendkappen hinmachen? Hab nur davon leider auch keine mehr daheim.



@ Matthias

ich hätte noch Endkappen zu hause. Ich bin morgenab ca. 11:00 Uhr wieder zuhause. Wenn Du also brauchst... meld Dich.

Wir könnten dann evtl auch gleich fahren.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (7. Januar 2009)

Schade, KW14 kann ich leider nicht. 



> Samstag oder/und Sonntag bin ich auch dabei


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2009)

@Jürgen: das geht doch schonmal in die richtige Richtung mit der Trikotfarbe  werde mich aber ab jetzt aus der Diskussion raushalten...... 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Golden_Willow (7. Januar 2009)

Ja ok wir können ja nochmal am Samstag schauen! Ok?
Bis dann und morgen viel Spaß!!!!



@Golden Willow: Wie wärs wenn wir alternativ Samstag ne Runde zusammen fahren? Da solls ja immer noch sonnig (und trotzdem kalt) sein.[/quote]


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Januar 2009)

cafescup: Wann passts dir denn am besten? Mir ists egal, Startpunkt zwischen 11:00 und 13:00. 

Bringst du mir zum Treffpunkt einfach 2 Endkappen und Endtüllen zum Treffpunkt mit? Zange pack ich dann ein.
Gehe doch richtig in der Annahme das die Endkappen für Schaltung auch an den Pushloc Hebel und in die Gabel passen, oder?


----------



## cafescup (7. Januar 2009)

@ Matthias

du kannst gerne um 11:00 Uhr kommen. Dann montieren wir das Ganze und fahren los, oder?

Ruf mir einfach ca. 10:30 Uhr an.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (8. Januar 2009)

@ ALL

der Planung wegen.

Wie sieht es aus? Fahren wir Samstag oder Sonntag oder beide Tage?

Wer ist wann dabei , und um wieviel Uhr?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (8. Januar 2009)

am ehesten werde ich wohl gegen 13 uhr starten:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108230.html

wenn ich mit dem schnee zurechtkomme werde ich wohl samstag und sonntag fahren! Werde aber wieder mit dem auto in den schönbuch fahren, da ich keine lust auf ein salzbike habe!


----------



## cafescup (8. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> am ehesten werde ich wohl gegen 13 uhr starten:



Samstag 13:00 Uhr oder Sonntag 13:00 Uhr ??


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei, muss ja Material testen 
Samstag auf jeden Fall, und bei den Wetteraussichten sollte man auch den Sonntag nutzen.


----------



## toddy (8. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> wenn ich mit dem schnee zurechtkomme werde ich wohl samstag *und* sonntag fahren! Werde aber wieder mit dem auto in den schönbuch fahren, da ich keine lust auf ein salzbike habe!


..


----------



## toddy (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wollen wir doch mal schauen ob sich die Tour von Letztem Wochenende auch bei Schnee fahren läßt!!! Wenn nicht, kann man ja jederzeit auf Waldautobahn ausweichen!!!
Also:

*Samstag, 10.01 um 13 Uhr Waldfriedhof Herrenberg*

So, wer traut sich noch???

Wird doch fast schon warm:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108230.html


----------



## cafescup (9. Januar 2009)

Guck isch Forum....

Eh krass fahr isch mit Alder.


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2009)

Klingt gut!  Zwei Fragen noch:
Wie lang geht die Tour? (Länger als 3h würd ich nicht fahren wollen.)
Wie kommen die andern so nach Herrenberg?  (Wäre die 12:29-S-Bahn bis Nufringen eine Alternative?)

Ach ja, und schon jemand über den oberen See geradelt?  Da kommt man ja sonst das ganze Jahr nicht dazu.  Nachdem da gestern die Eisdicke offiziell gemessen wurde, scheints ja (trotz Schildern) legal zu sein.  (Zumal die Schilder ja sowieso nur das Betreten und Schlittschuhlaufen betreffen.)


----------



## DaBoom (9. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> (Wäre die 12:29-S-Bahn bis Nufringen eine Alternative?)


Könnte selbst beim Ausstieg Herrenberg eng werden. Mußt von der Ecke Nufringen/Herrenberg immer zu hoch fahren um an den Treffpunkt zu kommen. 
Ob das viel besser ist als mit dem Schönbuchbähnle von BB City nach Holgerlingen zu fahren und dann den Rest nach Asphaltcowboy-Art zurück zu legen, bezweifle ich.



carmin schrieb:


> Ach ja, und schon jemand über den oberen See geradelt?


Lang lang ist her, aber JA!!!
Muss man mal gemacht haben 
Meine gerade im Kreisblättle gelesen zu haben, dass die 15cm immer noch nicht erreicht wurden. Schilder...ja gut...da kennen wir ganz andere

Letztes Mal haben waren wir 3h unterwegs(2h Fahrzeit)...also irgend was zwischen 2-3h.

Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungsberichte bezüglich der Strecke, werde sie dann am So. unter die Stollen nehmen....solange träume ich weiter von DT 330, Acros 54er, 400g Rocket Ron's, Formula R1 mit Carbonhebeln und BLAUEN Aluschrauben ... verdammt seist du Frank


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich wäre dabei. Wie ich hinkomme weiß ich aber auch noch nich so genau.
Auto ginge zwar, aber ich weiß nich genau wohin 
Außerdem ergibt das auf dem Rückweg wohl ne riesige Suppe im Kofferraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (9. Januar 2009)

@ DaBoom

jaja.. jeder träumt so vor sich hin. Schlimmer ist`s nur, wenn man nicht weiss welches teil man kaufen soll 


@ Carmin

So oder so vom Weg her dürfte sich das nichts schenken. Ich packe mein Bike ins Auto und hätte da noch nen Heckträger im Keller.

@ Matthias

dann fährste mir halt hinterher.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2009)

Okay, auch mit Blick auf die Suppe in _Euren_ Autos bzw den Aufwand, die Bikes zu zerlegen und ins Auto zu bugsieren, fände ich die S-Bahn nach wie vor attraktiv. Die 3 km Nuf-Waldfriedhof (Hbg ist nicht näher) sollten sich ja selbst bei Steigung in 20 min schaffen lassen.  Wenn sich natürlich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergibt, bin ich da dankbar dabei.


DaBoom schrieb:


> Meine gerade im Kreisblättle gelesen zu haben, dass die 15cm immer noch nicht erreicht wurden.


ok, eingebrochen bin ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## cafescup (9. Januar 2009)

@ carmin

ich kann`s Dir nur anbieten. Gib halt rechtzeitig bescheid.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## womofischer (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo BB´ler,
wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt - bin ich auch dabei. Falls ich´s finde.
VG Wofi


----------



## toddy (9. Januar 2009)

Für die, die nicht genau wissen wohin!

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...l=48.602354,8.90605&spn=0.02872,0.076904&z=14


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> ich kann`s Dir nur anbieten. Gib halt rechtzeitig bescheid.


Ja, das ist nett!  Wo und wann würdest mich denn einsammeln wollen?


----------



## cafescup (9. Januar 2009)

@ carmin

ich würde sagen um 12:30 Uhr bei Dir.
Bis das Rad drauf ist sind 10 min schon weg.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2009)

wow, hier wird Service groß geschrieben )

also bis denne


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2009)

Noch eins...





DaBoom schrieb:


> solange träume ich weiter von DT 330, Acros 54er, 400g Rocket Ron's, Formula R1 mit Carbonhebeln und BLAUEN Aluschrauben ...


Verzeih mir die Frage, ich bin da wohl nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand... Was kommt da raus, wenn Du die Sachen zusammensteckst?  Ein Ufo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (9. Januar 2009)

Haben Ufos wirklich blaue Aluschrauben?
Es wird defintiv ein Toaster


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Januar 2009)

Er will Nummer fünf nachbauen!!!!


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2009)

@daniel: ach Du hast den LRS vom Frank der beim Kaiser schafft? Da schließt sich der Kreis!!

Axel


----------



## cafescup (10. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Haben Ufos wirklich blaue Aluschrauben?
> Es wird defintiv ein Toaster



ne eigentlich Rote, aber sonst wird der Toaster zu bunt

@ Matthias

Bist Du nun morgendabei, bzw. fährst Du hinterher?


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei.
Habs mir auf der Karte angeschaut, und denke ich finde den Weg auch allein hin 
Ansonsten pack ich mal das Handy ein


----------



## carmin (10. Januar 2009)

Um die Sache noch kurz zu verkomplizieren (sonst ists ja langweilig):
Stimmt das, dass jetzt vier Leute mit drei Autos nach Herrenberg fahren...?  Meint Ihr, die Transporteffizienz ließe sich noch steigern?

Idee 0: Wir werben noch neun Mitfahrer an.

Idee 1: cafescup macht seinen Heckträger dran und wir fahren alle mit ihm.

Idee 2: Wir treffen uns kurz vor halb eins auf Bahnsteig 4 am Hbf BB.  Wenn wir zu viert sind, kostet das auch nur einen Euro hin und einen Euro zurück pro Nase.  (Ich kanns auch nur anbieten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (10. Januar 2009)

zu 0: Nur zu! Am besten ein paar Mädels die danach mit in die Sauna kommen!

zu 1: Will nicht das mein Rad sich erkältet, daher muß es mit in mein Auto!

zu 2: Ich fahre nur sternhagelvoll mit der S-Bahn, da ich sonst die anderen, sternhagelvollen und stinkenden Mitfahrer nicht ertrage!

Generell: ist doch schon ein guter Schnitt, dachte eigentlich bei 4 Leuten an 4 Autos!!!


----------



## toddy (10. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> Habs mir auf der Karte angeschaut, und denke ich finde den Weg auch allein hin
> Ansonsten pack ich mal das Handy ein



wenn du aus böblingen kommst den parkplatz auf der linken seite, wenn du von herrenberg hoch kommst den parkplatz auf der rechten seite


----------



## cafescup (10. Januar 2009)

@ carmin

ich mache schon den Heckträger dran, aber mache ich höchstens 1 Bike und ein Kinderrad drauf, und ein Bike geht ins Auto.
Ich wäre dann um 12:30 Uhr bei Dir

@toddy

das mit den Mädels ist ne gute Idee 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (10. Januar 2009)

ok, dann lassen wirs so, bis denn


----------



## DaBoom (10. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Noch eins...Verzeih mir die Frage, ich bin da wohl nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand... Was kommt da raus, wenn Du die Sachen zusammensteckst?  Ein Ufo?





Matthias247 schrieb:


> Haben Ufos wirklich blaue Aluschrauben?
> Es wird defintiv ein Toaster



Mensch, ihr kennt euch ja gar nicht aus! 
Es wird ein Waffeleisen 
Die Bremse zum beheizen der Scheiben , die Nabe als Gelenk für Ober- und Unterteil, die Reifen für das unverwechselbare Waffelmuster...die Felgen als Griff für den Deckel und als Standfuß.
Die blauen Schrauben dienen der Optik 



plusminus schrieb:


> @daniel: ach Du hast den LRS vom Frank der beim Kaiser schafft? Da schließt sich der Kreis!!
> 
> Axel


So isses 
Man kennt sich eben...und er auch dich 
War aber nur nen Seitensprung, bleibe WW treu 



toddy schrieb:


> zu 0: Nur zu! Am besten ein paar Mädels die danach mit in die Sauna kommen!
> 
> zu 1: Will nicht das mein Rad sich erkältet, daher muß es mit in mein Auto!
> 
> ...



0 -> Wohin muss ich nachkommen? 
1 -> Hoffentlich das selbst gehekelte Deckchen dabei
2 -> So isses, hast aber die Kids mit ihren verfluchten Handys vergessen 

Kenne ich nich anders: 4 Leute = 4 Autos

Seit ich wieder Diesel statt das billigere Schweröl tanke rust er auch nicht mehr so stark, daher meiner Meinung nach ökologisch vertretbar


----------



## plusminus (10. Januar 2009)

@daniel: ja ich hoffe doch schwer, dass mich der Frank noch kennt. Er hatte mich auch wegen des LRS gefragt, meinte allerdings, dass das so schnell nix würde da er das Rad erst im Sommer bekommen würde. Weiß würde bei meinem Radl ohnehin nicht passen...... Sagst ihm bitte nen Gruß wenn Du ihn die Tage siehst.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## toddy (10. Januar 2009)

So wieder im Lande, ich muß sagen, dass macht richtig fun, bei dem Schnee zu biken!!!
Aber zum Teil sau anstrengend!!!

Daher werde ich morgen lieber die Trails bergab nehmen, d.h.

Ich fahre morgen, also *Sonntag, um 12 vom Schaichhof *die Tour mit Bikensee und Eselstritt

lg toddy


----------



## DaBoom (10. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @daniel: ja ich hoffe doch schwer, dass mich der Frank noch kennt. Er hatte mich auch wegen des LRS gefragt, meinte allerdings, dass das so schnell nix würde da er das Rad erst im Sommer bekommen würde. Weiß würde bei meinem Radl ohnehin nicht passen...... Sagst ihm bitte nen Gruß wenn Du ihn die Tage siehst.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel


Gruß werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit ausrichten 
Rowild hat ihm und Chris ein Weihnachts"geschenk" gemacht in dem sie früher geliefert haben. Liegt wohl an der Verfügbarkeit der Formula R1





toddy schrieb:


> Daher werde ich morgen lieber die Trails bergab nehmen, d.h.
> 
> Ich fahre morgen, also *Sonntag, um 12 vom Schaichhof *die Tour mit Bikensee und Eselstritt


Hmmm...
hört sich verlockend an. Wobei ne Runde auf der Sonnenseite auch was hat


----------



## toddy (10. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> hört sich verlockend an. Wobei ne Runde auf der Sonnenseite auch was hat


wobei um die uhrzeit der größte teil meiner runde auch in der sonne liegt, speziell die bergauffahrten


----------



## carmin (10. Januar 2009)

Joa, super Tour, Spikes wären gar nicht nötig gewesen, nur ab und an eine vorausschauende Fahrweise ;-)  Special Thanks to cafescup für die Hol- und Bringdienste 



DaBoom schrieb:


> Mensch, ihr kennt euch ja gar nicht aus!


Wobei man eisenzwerg für seine Detailkenntnis auch mal Respekt zollen muss -- Nummer 5 hat tatsächlich blaue Aluschrauben :-O



DaBoom schrieb:


> 2 -> So isses, hast aber die Kids mit ihren verfluchten Handys vergessen


Keine Sorge, man kanns durchaus lernen, mit anderen Menschen in der S-Bahn zu sitzen  Zumal wir der gleichen Toleranz bedürfen, wenn wir einsteigen und Bikergeruch verbreiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (10. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Toleranz .


  ???
Mach mal ne Pisa Umfrage bei den Kids was das bedeutet!!!


----------



## carmin (10. Januar 2009)

"Gib mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann"
-- steht diese Woche auch im Blättle


----------



## eisenzwerg (11. Januar 2009)

Und gib mir keine Kraft, denn sonst schlage ich ihnen den Schädel ein!!
Stand nicht im Blättle, sondern an meiner Türe.

Zwerg


----------



## DaBoom (11. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Daher werde ich morgen lieber die Trails bergab nehmen, d.h.
> 
> Ich fahre morgen, also *Sonntag, um 12 vom Schaichhof *die Tour mit Bikensee und Eselstritt
> 
> lg toddy



Bin dabei


----------



## cafescup (11. Januar 2009)

So da...

Ra und meiner einer waren spontan a bissl an der Panzer und am Skihang unterwegs.

Wetter wie ihr selbst sehen könnt 
Grip am Pamzertrail 

Und wir haben *auf dem See* an der Panzer noch ne Ehrenrunde gedreht 

Einfach schön war`s.

Und denen die jetzt unterwegs sind ebenfalls viel Spaß !!

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (11. Januar 2009)

toddy und ich sind wie geplant die Tour Birkensee & Eselstritt gefahren.
Anspruchsvoll aber sehr schÃ¶n 

Aber Wanderer die einen alleweil aufhalten  (gell, rookee&bessere HÃ¤lfte )

*Morgen Stammtisch 20 Uhr in der Cafe Bar oder im Brauhaus.
KlÃ¤re im Laufe des Abends ab, ob Platz in der Cafe Bar ist (glaub weiÃ jeder warum)*

Wenn die Sache mit den Trikots noch intressant ist, wÃ¼rde ich die VorschlÃ¤ge ausdrucken und zum Abstimmen bzw. verbessern mitbringen.

Die Vorhersage von heute 16 Uhr sagt dass kommende Woche gutes Wetter im Anmarsch ist:







Meine Frage, ob wir die Nachtfahrerei wieder aufnehmen sollen?
Do. 18:30 ab real oder Panzerkaserne

Wer noch ein gutes Funktionsunterhemd fÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit sucht kann zurzeit beim Wolfskin Store Stuggi ein "SchnÃ¤ppchen" machen:
http://www.jack-wolfskin.com/jw_cat...l=/jw_catalog/Search.aspx?search=superthermic

Aller Artikel der Superthermic Serie sind dort im WSV reduziert. 
Das oben gezeigte und heute von mir verwendete Hemd kostet derzeitig 34,95â¬.


----------



## rookee (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute war ich mit meiner Freundin spazieren um ein paar Landschaftsbilder einzufangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wetter war super, Stimmung herrlich und die Wanderer ausgesprochen freundlich und zuvorkommend. 

Aber wie aus dem nichts kamen da ein paar "Pistenraudis" auf ihren Bikes um die Ecke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keine Klingel, kein abbremsen, nur eine lautstarke Aufforderung den Weg zu verlassen.
Ich konnte meinen Augen kaum glauben als die beiden mit ihren Rädern auch noch auf den Wanderweg abbogen. Ist das denn erlaubt?

Jedenfalls war einer der beiden auf einem ziemlich alten Scott Genius unterwegs, der andere fuhr ein sehr schwer anmutendes Specilized Enduro, der Rahmen wahrscheinlich aus "Aluminium"... 

Aber wenn ich die beiden noch einmal sehen sollte, werde ich sie erst einmal zur Rede stellen.


----------



## cafescup (11. Januar 2009)

@ DaBoom

Trikot`s: Druck doch einmal die Vorschläge aus. Dann stimmen wir ab.

Da ab morgen wieder Schule ist, wird das mit der Cafebar bestimmt klappen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (11. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich die beiden noch einmal sehen sollte, werde ich sie erst einmal zur Rede stellen.


oder gleich einen PISA-Test zum Thema Toleranz machen.

scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (11. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> ...
> Jedenfalls war einer der beiden auf einem ziemlich alten Scott Genius unterwegs, ...



Oldie but Goldie 


Hab eben in der Cafe Bar angerufen, es ist wohl kein KidsClub anwesend so dass ich nen Tisch für uns reserviert habe.
Tisch ist auf 20 Uhr für Daniel reserviert, es ist der große Tisch links hinten.


----------



## exel (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, wünsch euch noch ein arg verspätetes neues Jahr 
Ich hab schon gemerkt dass ich einige geile Schnee-Touren verpasst habe. Aber ich hatte letztes Jahr noch einen Lagerschaden und warte jetzt immernoch auf meine neue Nabe:





Und dann hab ich mir auch ne Kettenführung zugelegt:




Ich hoffe man sieht sich bald wieder auf den Trails


----------



## toddy (11. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Oldie but Goldie
> 
> 
> Hab eben in der Cafe Bar angerufen, es ist wohl kein KidsClub anwesend so dass ich nen Tisch für uns reserviert habe.
> Tisch ist auf 20 Uhr für Daniel reserviert, es ist der große Tisch links hinten.





@ rookee

wir reden uns nochmal, wenn du das erste mal gegen einen baum knallst und dein plastikhobel danach so seltsame knirchgeräusche von sich gibt!!!
Bist du sicher, das du damit mit nach finale kommen möchtest??? einige plastiksorten reagieren ja recht empfindlich auf uv strahlung!

lg toddy


----------



## rookee (11. Januar 2009)

jagenau

finale kriegen wir schon hin. 
Ich wurde ja schließlich fachmännisch beraten *g*

Aber sagt mal, kennt Ihr die Jungs etwa?? Klingt fast als würdet ihr die in Schutz nehmen *g*

War aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Tag um die Zeit im Freien zu verbringen.


----------



## toddy (11. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> War aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Tag um die Zeit im Freien zu verbringen.





dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen, also bis morgen!


----------



## DaBoom (12. Januar 2009)

@toddy
Scheinen heute Abend die Einzigsten zu sein.
Soll ich Kerzen aufstellen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (12. Januar 2009)

also ich habe das jetzt mal so verstanden, das rookee und cafescup auch dabei sind!


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Januar 2009)

bin auch dabei. Außer ihr wollt doch lieber zu zweit bleiben, das respektier ich natürlich 

@exel: Nein, du kriegst du nich. Is schon meine


----------



## exel (12. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @exel: Nein, du kriegst du nich. Is schon meine



Wie? gibts bei dir etwa auch ne Hope? Dann könn wir ja schon zu zweit für den Sound sorgen. Der Rest wird uns lieben


----------



## plusminus (12. Januar 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Wie? gibts bei dir etwa auch ne Hope? Dann könn wir ja schon zu zweit für den Sound sorgen. Der Rest wird uns lieben



Kommt doch alles nicht an die Hügis ran - meine jetzt net zwangsweise die Lautstärke sondern das "qualitative" Freilaufgeräusch 

Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Januar 2009)

exel: Ja, war eins meiner Weihnachtsgeschenke an mich selbst 
Aber ich find sie jetzt garnicht soo schlimm laut. Zur Zeit mit Mütze und den Schneeabrollgeräuschen hör ichs eigentlich erst ab 30km/h.


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. Januar 2009)

@DaBoom: Kerzen is nich, ich bringe Fackeln mit. Soll heißen, ich bin auch da.

Mfg

Zwerg


----------



## exel (12. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Kommt doch alles nicht an die Hügis ran - meine jetzt net zwangsweise die Lautstärke sondern das "qualitative" Freilaufgeräusch
> Axel



Das kann schon sein, die sind eben Schweizer Qualitätsprodukte. Aber kommt ja auch noch auf den Resonanzkörper (Hinterbau) an.  Ich bin gespannt wie die Nabe klingt. Die kommt hoffentlich die nächsten Tage.


----------



## toddy (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte für den angedachten DVD-Abend noch eine über Finale Ligure 
http://www.amazon.de/Trailhunter-Finale-Mountainbiken-Ligure-Dokumentarfilm/dp/300019987X
von den Trailhunter im Angebot, kommt aber von der Action nicht an NWD usw. ran, gibt aber einen schönen Eindruck über die Gegend und hilft vielleicht den Unentschlossenen wegen dem Trip Ende März.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Januar 2009)

Wow, die ganze Woche hat keiner was geschrieben.
Jetzt steht das Wochenende vor der Tür, und so wies aussieht wirds wärmer (und damit wohl auch wieder matschiger). Wer will wo fahren?


----------



## toddy (16. Januar 2009)

Ich kann erst morgen vormittag was sagen, will aber eigentlich morgen gegen mittag los, für sonntag soll es ja eher regen geben, daher will ich morgen den tag nutzen!
wohin ??? matsch hört sich doch eigentlich ganz gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (16. Januar 2009)

Ich bin nicht da, da ich auf Stadtführung in Stuttgart bin.

Viel Spaß und ersauft nciht im Matsch.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Januar 2009)

Mittag klingt gut, also so um 12:00 rum los.
Fahrtdauer 2-3h
Wo ist mir eigentlich egal, aber die schlammanfälligsten Wege solltens nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## DaBoom (16. Januar 2009)

Würde gerne mitkommen, aber vor 13Uhr, eher 13:30 kann ich nicht. Aber machst für euch passend.


----------



## cafescup (17. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitkommen, aber vor 13Uhr, eher 13:30 kann ich nicht. Aber machst für euch passend.




Moin Bauarbeiter,

nun ich warte gerade auf meine Bremse, ich würde dann auch so ca. um Deine genannte zeit fahren wollen. Melde Dichein fach mal auf dem Hansy bitte.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (17. Januar 2009)

Welche Brems' ist es denn nun geworden? Hast mir net auf die PN geantwortet.
Dein Rennradangebot hängt an der Uni aus. Mein einer Kumpel ist am überlegen aber dem wird es wohl zu klein sein - hatte ihn kleiner in Erinnerung.....

Greetz


----------



## toddy (17. Januar 2009)

bei mir wird es eng, plant lieber mal ohne mich!


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Januar 2009)

Es geht wahrscheinlich erst 14:00 los, vielleicht kannste da ja dann doch.
Für genaueres bei cafescup nachfragen.


----------



## DaBoom (17. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Moin *Bauarbeiter*,
> nun ich warte gerade auf meine Bremse, ich würde dann auch so ca. um Deine genannte zeit fahren wollen. Melde Dichein fach mal auf dem Hansy bitte.
> Greetz Cafescup



Also gesucht werden noch für die heutige Tour:
Cowboy, Indianer, Polizist Soldat, und der Biker in Leder








Start 13:50 real Böblingen Röhrer Weg und/oder Zimmerschlag Böblingen ab14:00 Uhr.
Gemeinsamer Start ist ab 14 Uhr am Zimmerschlag.

Auf dem Plan stehen bisher Schönaich und Panzerkaserne.
max. 1,5-2h.


----------



## Golden_Willow (17. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Also gesucht werden noch für die heutige Tour:
> Cowboy, Indianer, Polizist Soldat, und der Biker in Leder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs war heute auch zwei Stunden unterwegs habe mich zwar etwas verfahren.......irgendwie landete ich in Steinenbronn!Aber ich habe wieder Heim gefunden!
Hat aber echt spaß gemacht, dachte vielleicht treffe ich euch da irgendwo in der Gegend der Übungsplatz! 
Wie wars bei euch?

gruß M.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Januar 2009)

Dreckig, anstrengend und kurz wars.
So weit wie du sind wir nicht ganz gekommen:


----------



## carmin (18. Januar 2009)

War gestern mal bei einem Erste-Hilfe-Kurs.  So als Auffrischung sicher auch ganz allgemein zu empfehlen.  Außer mir und einem über 70-jährigen waren noch 17 Teenager anwesend, die kurz vor dem Führerschein stehen.  Wenn man die nicht nur in der S-Bahn neben sich sitzen hat, sondern auch mal als Handelnde erlebt (gibts im Schwäbischen eigentlich auch das Wort "schnaggelbleed"?), kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass mancher den Glauben an die Menschheit verliert.  Was ich natürlich trotzdem nicht tun werde ... auch wenn ich ein besseres Gefühl hätte, diese Leute würden weiterhin S-Bahn fahren.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Januar 2009)

Hallole miteinander, 

so, Termin für unsere große MTB-Filmnacht steht jetzt fest. 

Donnerstag, der 22.01.2009 um 19.30 h im Vereinsheim des RKV, Röhrer Weg 21 (unter der Pizzaria Di Gianni) 

DaBoom bringt ein Beamer mit und ich die Filme. Welchen wir im einzelnen anschauen können wir dann gemeinsam ausmachen. 

Wer Hunger hat kann sich einfach eine Pizza, Nudeln oder einen Salat von oben holen. Isotonischer Gerstensaft, H2O...  kann im Vereinsheim bezogen werden. 

Auch "stille Mitleser" sind willkommen, der Eintritt ist natürlich frei. 
(Vielleicht kurz posten wer kommt)

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (18. Januar 2009)

Ich nicht, da ich nächste Woche Spätschicht habe. Viel Spaß euch allen.

Zwerg


----------



## DaBoom (18. Januar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallole miteinander,
> 
> so, Termin für unsere große MTB-Filmnacht steht jetzt fest.
> 
> ...



Werd wohl kommen müssen 
Ne, klasse Sache. Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (18. Januar 2009)

bei mir wird es jetzt auch klappen. 
Freu mich schon


----------



## plusminus (18. Januar 2009)

Ist zwar an meinem Geb aber ich schau mal ob ich kurz reinschaun kann.

Greetz!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ist zwar an meinem Geb aber ich schau mal ob ich kurz reinschaun kann.
> 
> Greetz!



Das ist doch wohl ehr ein Grund mehr zum Kommen. 

Wir singen Dir auch alle ein Ständchen.... versprochen

ra.


----------



## toddy (18. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ist zwar an meinem Geb aber ich schau mal ob ich kurz reinschaun kann.
> 
> Greetz!



super, damit ist das bier schon gezahlt 

bin auch dabei und werde noch filme mitbringen!


----------



## cafescup (18. Januar 2009)

@ All

also dann verlegen wir den Montags- Stammtisch dieses Mal auf:


*Donnerstag, der 22.01.2009 um 19.30 h im Vereinsheim des RKV, Röhrer Weg 21 (unter der Pizzaria Di Gianni) *



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Januar 2009)

Also morgen keine Cafebar? Ich würde mich ja auch 2x die Woche abends ausm Haus trauen 



toddy schrieb:


> super, damit ist das bier schon gezahlt


----------



## cafescup (18. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also morgen keine Cafebar? Ich würde mich ja auch 2x die Woche abends ausm Haus trauen




Natürlich können wir uns wenn gewünscht, auch morgenum 20 Uhr in der Cafesbar treffen.

Wäre ausser Matthias und mir sonst noch wer dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (18. Januar 2009)

Kann leider nicht Spätschicht! Viel spaß euch!


----------



## plusminus (18. Januar 2009)

Bierzahlen, Ständchen gesungen bekommen? Also das hätte ich an eurer Stelle erst zum Ausdruck gebracht wenn ich in der Tür gestanden hätt'. Problematik: bis 19 Uhr Uni und am nächsten Tag muss ich sehr früh in Feuerbach sein - Exkursion. Mal schaun wie man da noch das ein oder andere Wurmloch einbauen kann.

Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2009)

Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat werd ich dann für heute abend was anderes einplanen. Bis Donnerstag dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Bierzahlen, Ständchen gesungen bekommen? Also das hätte ich an eurer Stelle erst zum Ausdruck gebracht wenn ich in der Tür gestanden hätt'. Problematik: bis 19 Uhr Uni und am nächsten Tag muss ich sehr früh in Feuerbach sein - Exkursion. Mal schaun wie man da noch das ein oder andere Wurmloch einbauen kann.
> 
> Axel



Was kann man denn in Feuerbach für eine Exkursion machen?

Vielleicht sieht man sich in der S-Bahn. Ist ja schließlich auch mein Weg 

Greetz ra.


----------



## plusminus (19. Januar 2009)

@ra: der Laden heißt: Blessing Biotech. Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz klar darüber ob und wann ich nach BB komm. Wie lang seid ihr denn voraussichtlich am Werk? Wenn Du am nächsten Tag arbeiten musst wirds ja wohl nicht bis ultimo sein.

Greetz


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

ich will am Sa. um 9.00 Uhr eine kleine Schwarzwald-Runde drehen, quasi als Vorbereitung auf Finale.

Wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren, würde ich mich natürlich freuen. In einer Gruppe macht die Tour noch viel mehr Spaß.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1565.html


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Januar 2009)

2000hm und viele Singletrails bei Matschwetter? Da haste dir ganz schön was vorgenommen 
Ich würde eher hier in der Umgebung fahren. Da kann man sich ja auch einige (vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakuläre) km vornehmen, aber flexibler abbrechen wenns zu kalt und matschig wird. 2000hm pack ich wahrscheinlich eh nich


----------



## toddy (20. Januar 2009)

@ rookee,

du hast was am Sender!!!
min 6 Stunden in der Jahreszeit!!! Da geh ich lieber 6 Stunden in die Sauna!!!
Wenn du das durchziehst, fahre ich wohl besser nicht mit nach Finale, berghoch sehe ich ja sonst nur einen Kondensstreifen von dir!


lg toddy


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

ich glaub nicht das ich was am Sender habe.
Vermutlich stimmt eher etwas mit deinem Empfänger nicht. 
Du sollst nicht in die Sauna, sondern mit auf den BERG! 

und wenn Du unten angekommen bist, hast du dir die Sauna wenigstens verdient.


----------



## toddy (20. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das ich was am Sender habe.
> Vermutlich stimmt eher etwas mit deinem Empfänger nicht.
> Du sollst nicht in die Sauna, sondern mit auf den BERG!
> 
> und wenn Du unten angekommen bist, hast du dir die Sauna wenigstens verdient.



danach brauche ich keine Sauna sondern ein Bestattungsinstitut!!! 

nee, Spaß beiseite, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, will ich am WE auch biken, aber das ist mir echt zuviel!
Können das ganze ja am Donnerstag noch besprechen!


----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2009)

@rookee
Schade dass ich da keine Zeit habe, hätte ich gerne gesehen wie du dich mit deinen dicken Bettys dort hoch quälst 
Wenn ihr das durchzieht, würde ichs mir glatt geben meine Planung zu ändern um mitzufahren. Schließlich braucht ihr ja nen ausgebildeten Ersthelfer an eurer Seite

Halte mich da eher an Matthias, und werde eine Tour in näherer Umgebung fahren wenn es Wetter und Zeit zu läßt.


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @rookee
> Schade dass ich da keine Teit habe, hätte ich gerne gesehen wie du dich mit deinen dicken Bettys dort hoch quälst



Stimmt, die werd ich gleich mal abziehen. 
wobei die Berg ab mit 2Bar schon Spaß machen dürften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> Stimmt, die werd ich gleich mal abziehen.
> wobei die Berg ab mit 2Bar schon Spaß machen dürften...



Ach, alles nur zusätzliches Training. 
Nur Weicheier fahren mit XC-reifen und über 2,2bar...ach halt...das wäre ja ICH


----------



## toddy (20. Januar 2009)

Ich sag nur: Muddy Mary!!!
Gibt nichts besseres!!!

Achja, ich brauch noch einen für Finale!!!


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2009)

@rokee: die abfahrten sind mit NN/RR mit 2bar aufm Hardtail auch sehr spaßig zu fahren.

Macht euch vom Unterrgund her mal keine Gedanken. Das ist ganz anderer Boden da drüben.

Axel


----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @rokee: die abfahrten sind mit NN/RR mit 2bar aufm Hardtail auch sehr spaßig zu fahren.
> Macht euch vom Unterrgund her mal keine Gedanken. Das ist ganz anderer Boden da drüben.
> Axel



Also in Forbach war ich froh Reifen mit Stollen zu fahren. Mit dem RR hätte ich mich dort nicht runter getraut.
"Einheimische" klagen über die Performance der (FAT) Alberts, da brauchste mit RR erst gar nicht kommen 
RR kann man meiner Meinung nach nur bei schönem Wetter und trockenen Boden fahren.

So genug Öl ins Feuer geschüttet, Diskussion kann am Do. weiter geführt werden....bei Freibier, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden???


----------



## plusminus (20. Januar 2009)

Bin da letztes Frühjahr 2mal runter. Bin auch den GrandRaid der durchaus einige anspruchsvolle Abfahrten hat mitm RR gefahren. Ich spreche hier allerdings vom '08er RR und nur am Hinterrad!!
Wenn man den Radmagazinen glaubt dann kann man die Abfahrt von der Badnerhöhe ohnehin nicht mit einem Hardtail, das max 100mm Federweg hat, 160er Scheiben und "CC" Reifen fahren. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass ich mich auf der Abfahrt mit meinem Setup nicht schlecht geschlagen hätte. Beim zweiten Mal konnte ich an meinem Mitfahrer auf Scott Spark gut dranbleiben - Streckkenntnis ist viel Wert  Sicherlich ist man mitm Downhiller schneller - aber den muss ich dann ja auch 2000hm hochschleifen.
Bringe euch gerne mal Freibier mit wenn wir im 7. Semester selber gebraut haben - am Donnerstag reicht es mir aber eher net. Bin ja froh wenn ichs noch zu meinem Geburtstagskuchen heim schaffe.

+-


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

ich bin mir sicher, das geübte Fahrer da auch mit nem Hochrad irgendwie runter fahren könnten, Spaß ist aber etwas anderes. Und das soll es ja in erster Linie machen 

ich bin das erste Mal auch mit diesem "orangen Monster" runter gefahren, von dem ich nichtmal sicher weiß ob es überhaupt 100mm Federweg hatte. Aber mit dem Speci wirds sicher geiler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2009)

So was mit dem RR?

Bilder der Forbach 88-Runde
--> GBZ Brasilianer

An dieser Stelle auch einen Gruß an eike, kermit und matou


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Januar 2009)

Also beim Schieben kommts doch nur aufs Schuhprofil und nicht so sehr aufn Reifen an


----------



## cafescup (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde am Wochenende auch ne Runde fahren wollen.

Ich ziehe aber auch die hiesige Gegend vor. Für die Schwarzwaldrunden ist es mir auch noch zu früh.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Benyamin (20. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen!


Ich würde auch gern bei einer kleineren Runde mitfahren. Bin ja sowieso nicht so trainiert 

Somit wären wir nun genug eine kleine Runde zu drehen, oder?
Leider kenne ich mich hier nicht genügend aus. Schlagt ihr doch mal was vor


----------



## toddy (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo Benyamin,

wir waren bisher ja nicht zusammen unterwegs, kann es sein, dass du ohne Helm unterwegs bist?

cu toddy


----------



## toddy (20. Januar 2009)

@ rookee,

was mir da noch zu den 2000 hm einfällt, wie geht es eigentlich deinem Knie?
Selbst wenn es ihm besser geht, denkst du, dass es eine gute Idee ist, es mit 2000 hm zu testen?


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

bei der Tour die ich gern fahren möchte, kommst du nach ca 800hm wieder am Startpunkt heraus. und das sollte auch einbeinig zu schaffen sein 
Wenns dann nicht mehr gehen sollte, ist es schade um den Sprit (an dieser Stelle schönen Gruß an Carmin) aber wenn alles wie geplant läuft, beginnt das Jahr schon mit ner herrlichen "kleinen" Runde.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Wetter noch ein wenig mitspielt...



toddy schrieb:


> @ rookee,
> 
> was mir da noch zu den 2000 hm einfällt, wie geht es eigentlich deinem Knie?
> Selbst wenn es ihm besser geht, denkst du, dass es eine gute Idee ist, es mit 2000 hm zu testen?


----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich denke wir werden am Do. die Planung fürs WE angehen.

Aber die Idee einige Touren im Schwarzwald zu drehen finde ich sehr gut.
Eine nette Gruppe die sich gut auskennt ist bekannt.


----------



## toddy (20. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> bei der Tour die ich gern fahren möchte, kommst du nach ca 800hm wieder am Startpunkt heraus. und das sollte auch einbeinig zu schaffen sein
> Wenns dann nicht mehr gehen sollte, ist es schade um den Sprit (an dieser Stelle schönen Gruß an Carmin) aber wenn alles wie geplant läuft, beginnt das Jahr schon mit ner herrlichen "kleinen" Runde.



 Ich falle gerade von Stuhl, aber wir könnten ja auch mit dem Zug fahren  
(Sorry Carmin, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber manchmal kommt es einfach über mich)

Nur die halbe 8 fahren hört sich schon interessanter an, mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

na also... 
da traut sich schon der Erste aus seinem "Winter-"Schneckenhaus 
Dein X-Nachbar hat übrigens auch schon fest zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (20. Januar 2009)

@ Benjamin

*bitte* komme aber dieses Mal *mit Helm*. Das Risiko einer Kopfverletzung ist beim Trailen schon recht groß.
Und ich denke bei einem Sturz hat keiner Lust nen Sanka zu rufen wenn es sich mit Helm hätte vermeiden lassen können.

Aber Du bis herzlich willkommen 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo everybody !



Ra.Bretzeln hat mir gesagt, dass jemand hier five ten Schuhe sucht.
Wer ist es ?
Einfach ein PM schicken.

(Ich habe einen guten Preis gefunden, bzw fuer den Impact Low 78.04 inkl Versandkosten, 92.42 fuer die alte Hill. Kostenlos dazu gibt es einem Knöchelschutz von Dainese. Leider gibt es nicht mehr alle Große, und wenig Paar noch)


----------



## slayerrider (20. Januar 2009)

ich glaube es ist der über dir!


----------



## cafescup (20. Januar 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist der über dir!



Woher weißt Du denn das Five Ten suche

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (20. Januar 2009)

Sie haben dich entdeckt...

also erspar uns deine Fragen


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2009)

So, bin stolz auf mich, und zwar deswegen:
kurz vor Ende
danach
Dabei gehts jetzt weniger um die Zahlen (Rookee wird am Wochenende mal locker 4x soviele kcal verbrauchen und einige hier würden die Belastung wohl bei Puls 100 fahren *g*) als vielmehr um das toll zusammgehackte Programm, mit dessen Erstellung ich den letzten verregneten Sonntag überbrückt habe


----------



## carmin (21. Januar 2009)

... jo, unsere Telematikentwickler )

rookee, also für eine Mittelgebirgstrailtour mit 2000 hm solltest schon 8h netto rechnen. Nimm noch 2h Pause dazu, und es wird schwierig, bei Tageslicht durchzukommen...  Wer hat Dir denn diesen Trainingsplan aufgeschrieben?



toddy schrieb:


> (Sorry Carmin, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber manchmal kommt es einfach über mich)


oh, keine Ursache  Teile ja auch selbst mitunter aus und freue mich (schon aus sportlichen Gründen) über Gegenrede.

Ja, dass man manche Stellen im Schwarzwald eher schwer mit der Bahn erreicht, weil man vergessen hat, Schienen dorthin zu verlegen (oder sie, wie in Todtnau, sogar wieder abgebaut hat...), ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.  Ethik ist kein guter Platz für Fundamentalismus, sondern eine immerwährende Diskussion um die situativ beste Handlungsoption.  Das heißt: Verstand einschalten, Vorurteile ablegen.  Nix für ungut


----------



## plusminus (21. Januar 2009)

Also wir sind die Enzklösterle Runde schon in unter 4h brutto gefahren und da war sogar noch ein Platten inklusive. Noch dazu muss man ja rechnen, dass wir mit scheinbar vollkommen untauglichem Material unterwegs waren was uns bergab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde gekostet hat 
Bei dem Stand der Saison ist an die Zeit sicherlich nicht zu denken, aber 8h netto halte ich schon für etwas hoch angesetzt, und falls man wirklich so langsam fährt braucht man ja keine 2h Pause zwischendurch 

Greetz


----------



## toddy (21. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> ...   Ethik ist kein guter Platz für Fundamentalismus, sondern eine immerwährende Diskussion um die situativ beste Handlungsoption.  Das heißt: Verstand einschalten, Vorurteile ablegen.  Nix für ungut



Mann oh Mann, so einen Satz um die Uhrzeit! 
Ich zieh meinen Hut, nachdem ich jetzt 10 min darüber nachgedacht habe und ihn endlich verstanden habe gebe ich mich geschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (21. Januar 2009)

ich krieg mich nicht mehr... hört nicht auf!


----------



## DaBoom (21. Januar 2009)

Da fällt einmal der Montagabend Stammtisch aus und schon werden die sinnfreien Diskussionen im Forum geführt.


Zu gut.

Wer kommt denn nun morgen?
Welche Filme stehen auf dem Plan? NWD8, Finale, etc ...

@Ra
Bitte melden wegen dem Technik-Gedöns -> Handynr. haste ja 


@all
nachdem ich mir die nacht um dei Ohren geschlagen ahbe, komme ich heute früher raus -> würde daher ne Runde fahren, so gegen 16/16:30-spätestens 17 Uhr ab dem real Parkplatz.
Jemand Interesse?
Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2009)

Hier sind ja mal einige heftige Frühaufsteher am Werk.
Heute fahren schaff ich wohl nicht, zumindest nicht um die Uhrzeit. Aber du kannst mal berichten ob die Wege jetzt freigetaut sind oder da noch Schnee liegt.
Pünktlich zum WE solls ja aber sowieso wieder schneien, so dass ne Samstagstour auf jeden Fall auch Richtung Schlammschlacht gehen wird.


----------



## plusminus (21. Januar 2009)

@matthias: du kannst dich bei einem so frühen Beitrag eines Studenten jetzt natürlich überlegen ob ich noch oder schon wieder wach war - aber wer meinen Studiengang kennt..... Die Wege im Wald sind derzeit von vollkommen aufgetaut bis meterlange Eisplatte vorhanden einzustufen.

Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2009)

Naja, sind gleich 2 extreme, die nicht so richtig in mein Studentenleben gepasst haben.
Spät ins Bett ja, war dann aber meist doch so um 4:00 bis 5:00 

Andererseits gabs auch Vorlesungen früh um 7:00, die ich doch ab und an mal besucht habe. Aber dazu bin ich auch so "pünktlich" aufgestanden das ich vorher nicht mehr ins Internet schauen konnte


----------



## DaBoom (21. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ...Wer kommt denn nun morgen?
> Welche Filme stehen auf dem Plan? NWD8, Finale, etc ...
> 
> @Ra
> ...



Dann zitiere ich mich mal selber, da ihr alten SPAMMER scheinbar meine Einträge ignoriert. 



Bin heute eine kleine Runde mit den neuen Laufrädern gefahren.
Verdammt, die gehen ab 

Waldwege habe ich keine benützt, dafür aber die Bobbahn Ochsentrog.
Der ganze Weg ist eine Eisbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Dann zitiere ich mich mal selber, da ihr alten SPAMMER scheinbar meine Einträge ignoriert.


Ich glaub nicht, dass der heute abend noch reinschaut. Ruf ihn halt an.



cafescup schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du denn das Five Ten suche
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



Habe mit Holk drüber gesprochen.


----------



## toddy (21. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Dann zitiere ich mich mal selber, da ihr alten SPAMMER scheinbar meine Einträge ignoriert.
> 
> .



also gut, bevor die Tränen kommen.
Ich kann anbieten:
NWD 8 und 9, Seasons, Roam, Finale Ligure und Besser Biken 1(wobei das nicht wirklich ein Reißer ist )
NWD 3-7 habe ich noch als schlechte Kopie, nicht wirklich lohnend

Wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst, kenne ich die Filme und habe nichts dagegen, was neues zu sehen 
Wobei meiner Meinung nach Roam der Beste ist und ich ihn gerne mal über Beamer sehen würde!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt melde ich mich doch noch. Wer genau kommt weiß ich nicht mehr so genau (man kann es ja auch weiter vorne nachlesen) aber wir werden bestimmt so ca. 8 bis 10 Personen sein. 

Ich würde vorschlagen jeder bringt mal seine Filme mit und wir entscheiden dann gemeinsam was wir ansehen wollen. 

DaBoom, bringst Du nur einen Beamer oder auch ein Laptop mit? Ggf. kann ich den Laptop auch mitbringen? Ich versuche noch eine Leinwand mitzubringen, dann ist das Bild noch ein wenig besser.

Sind jetzt alle Fragen beantwortet?

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## DaBoom (21. Januar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> DaBoom, bringst Du nur einen Beamer oder auch ein Laptop mit? Ggf. kann ich den Laptop auch mitbringen? Ich versuche noch eine Leinwand mitzubringen, dann ist das Bild noch ein wenig besser.
> 
> Sind jetzt alle Fragen beantwortet?
> 
> Greetz vom ra.


Bringe auch nen Schläpptop mit.
Sieht gut aus dass ich den neuen DLP für morgen bekomme.
INTENSE bringt Aktivlautsprecher mit. 
Die Auswahl gefällt ;-)


----------



## carmin (22. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Also wir sind die Enzklösterle Runde schon in unter 4h brutto gefahren und da war sogar noch ein Platten inklusive. Noch dazu muss man ja rechnen, dass wir mit scheinbar vollkommen untauglichem Material unterwegs waren was uns bergab bestimmt ne halbe Stunde gekostet hat


Na dann lassen wir rookee halt mal seine 2000 hm Trailtour fahren und schauen, ob er näher an 4h brutto oder 8h netto liegt.


----------



## toddy (22. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Na dann lassen wir rookee halt mal seine 2000 hm Trailtour fahren und schauen, ob er näher an 4h brutto oder 8h netto liegt.



hoffentlich hat er gute Regenklamotten
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108230.html


 die aussichten werden besser!


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> ich will am Sa. um 9.00 Uhr eine kleine Schwarzwald-Runde drehen, quasi als Vorbereitung auf Finale.
> 
> Wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren, würde ich mich natürlich freuen. In einer Gruppe macht die Tour noch viel mehr Spaß.
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1565.html



Als ehemaliger BBlinger trau ich mich mal in den Stuttgarter Fred 

Wenns nicht gerade Sa wär würd ich glatt mitkommen. Wir ziehen mal wieder um und klappern am Sa (leider) die Möbelhäuser ab. 
Kurzer Tipp bzgl der Reifenwahl - im Moment liegt dort oben noch ordentlich Schnee - teils angetaut/matschig und ein paar Meter weiter schön harschig. Lass die Betties drauf - ich bin den ganzen Sommer durch mit denen gefahren - seit dem Herbst dann noch mit MuddyM am VR - funtkioniert auch super bei Schnee.



DaBoom schrieb:


> So was mit dem RR?
> 
> Bilder der Forbach 88-Runde
> --> GBZ Brasilianer
> ...



Einen schönen Gruss zurück 

So wie wir die Tour im letzten Jahr gefahren sind waren es übrigens nur ~1400hm 

Gruss René


----------



## rookee (22. Januar 2009)

WOW, 

der Herrgott der Photography ...  Live bei uns im Fred !

Rene, verrate mir mal bitte wie Du die Lichtverhältnisse auf deinen letzten Bildern so hingezaubert hast? 
Das du es auf die Distanz nur mit dem Blitz der Cam hinbekommen hast, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Aber nen Scheinwerfer wirst Du sicher auch nicht mitgeschleppt haben.
Auf jeden Fall sind die Bilder 

Echt schade das Du nicht mit kannst, aber dem nächst fahren wir nochmal gemeinsam. Es war nämlich ein richtig netter Tag mit euch. 
Ich denke mal, rossi-v wird dich (und die anderen) schon gefragt haben... 

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für denSchnee- Link, jetzt kann ich die Situation schon besser einschätzen. Es wird also vermutlich eine Rutschpartie...  aber sicher trotzdem lustig.

ich werd zumindest mal die Bettys dran lassen. Wie schon DaBoom sagte, wegen dem Trainingserfolg 





toddy schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat er gute Regenklamotten
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108230.html
> die aussichten werden besser!




auch wenn mir deine Vorhersage besser gefällt, liegt diese zumindest räumlich etwas näher dran:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108150.html



.


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> WOW,
> 
> der Herrgott der Photography ...  Live bei uns im Fred !
> 
> ...


Das nehm ich jetzt mal nicht so Ernst  - die Beiden finde ich z.B. wesentlich besser Chaka-Checka und bayer 
Für das Licht war in Forbach im Prinzip nur der interne Blitz zuständig - im nachhinein das Raw entwickelt - fertig.

Die Betties merkst du nach 3-4 Ausfahrten nichtmehr 

Bis zum nächsten mal!

Gruss René


----------



## rookee (22. Januar 2009)

die Bilder vermitteln auf jeden Fall eine sensationelle Stimmung. Sie haben mir wirklich gut gefallen. 

wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (22. Januar 2009)

@rookee
Du alter Schleimer 

Ne, sind klasse Bilder die matou knipst.

@matou
villeicht haste ja mal Zeit mir die Bilder von unserer gemeinsamen Tour in voller Pracht zu zuschicken.


http://sarci.ch
Macht auch schöner Bilder  und kocht noch besser

Ich hab für heute Abend *fast *alles dabei.
Je nach den Gegebenheiten im Vereinsheim benötigen wir noch ne Verlängerung und ne 3-fach Steckdosenleiste, oder gleich ne Kabeltrommel.
Meine sind alle auf der Baustelle, daher seit ihr gefragt. 

Wird die zahlreichen *Leichtbauer *und Technikfreaks interessieren:
Bike wiegt mit den weißen Rädern nun 11,85kg (inkl. Tacho und Rücklicht)


----------



## cycle-lisa (22. Januar 2009)

hi schönwetterfahrer ;-)

war super idee, nächst ma wieder dabei. Hier noch der link zu dem biathlon (MTB-schiesen) nachdem doch noch nachfragen kamen. wäre doch ne gaudi

http://www.eisenmensch.homepage.t-online.de

viele grüße lisa


----------



## cafescup (22. Januar 2009)

@ All


15 Mann heute  Leute /Dame es war ein Super abend
und Danke nochmal an Alle die heute da waren.


Weiter so 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Januar 2009)

Bei dem Wetter da draußen wünsch ich euch morgen viel Spaß im Schwarzwald. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da mal n Baum quer im Weg liegt 

Hier solls ja morgen wohl doch nicht regnen, so dass man sich überlegen könnte zu fahren. Am Sonntag ists allerdings noch besser.


----------



## plusminus (23. Januar 2009)

Wer querliegende Bäume sucht dürfte uU morgen früh auf der Panzerstraße fündig werden. Was mir da gerade alles um die Ohren (und einmal auch auf den Helm - autsch) geflogen ist war nicht mehr feierlich.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## cafescup (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich würde gerne am *Sonntag so ca. 13:00 Uhr *ne Runde fahren. Da soll ja das Wetter besser sein.

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch noch hergefunden nachdem rossis PN an an den falschen Eike ging  Für die Forbacher 7:30 (halbacht ) heute wars gestern allerdings deutlich zu spät. Mit dem Wetter habt ihr heute ja richtig Glück, das war erst für morgen so klasse vorhergesagt.


----------



## cafescup (24. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch noch hergefunden nachdem rossis PN an an den falschen Eike ging  Für die Forbacher 7:30 (halbacht ) heute wars gestern allerdings deutlich zu spät. Mit dem Wetter habt ihr heute ja richtig Glück, das war erst für morgen so klasse vorhergesagt.



Ich denke beim Böblinger Treff bist Du nicht richtig, würde ich sagen,oder
Es sei denn, Du willst mit uns morgen im Schönbuch fahren.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2009)

Wollten nicht rookee und DaBoom heute nach Forbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (24. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wollten nicht rookee und DaBoom heute nach Forbach?


Hallo Eike,
rookee und Co. hatten heute mit rossi ne Tour in euren Landen vor. Keine Ahnung was draus geworden ist.
Ich konnte leider nicht, daher wurde die *Expedition *von rookee geplant. 

Falls ihr Brasilianer euch mal nicht nur in den fred sondern auch mal nach BB verirren solltet, würden wir euch mal die Schönbuch Classics bzw. Best of zeigen.
CU


@cafescup
Bin morgen nicht dabei


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne am *Sonntag so ca. 13:00 Uhr *ne Runde fahren. Da soll ja das Wetter besser sein.
> 
> Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## cafescup (24. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


>




Super, 
*Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast um 13 Uhr*​

oder gibt es einen anderne Vorschlag ?

Sonst noch wer dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
wollt ihr eher eine lockere Runde als Grundlage fahren oder mit den Enduros durchs Gelande ? Ich will heute mittag 2-3 Stunden fahren und würde ggf. vorbeischauen. 
VG Michael


----------



## Benyamin (25. Januar 2009)

Wir kommen zu dritt! 

Bis später 

Und ja , ich habe mich schon um einen Helm bemüht!


----------



## cafescup (25. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte an eine lockere GA Runde, da der Boden (Trails) sehr weich und matschig ist.

Es wird wohl eher eine Waldautobahn-Runde.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (25. Januar 2009)

Hast Du schon was Grobes im Kopf wo Du hinwillst Jürgen? Waldautobahn hört sich für mich gut an, locker so wie so. 13 Uhr Panzerkaserne könnt für mich eng werden.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## cafescup (25. Januar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hast Du schon was Grobes im Kopf wo Du hinwillst Jürgen? Waldautobahn hört sich für mich gut an, locker so wie so. 13 Uhr Panzerkaserne könnt für mich eng werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



Hi

mal sehen wo die Mehrheit hin will. Sieben Mühlental oder Kabahof?


----------



## rookee (25. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wollten nicht rookee und DaBoom heute nach Forbach?



Ja, geplant war das, aber ich habe mich von den vergifteten Gedanken der Warmduscher anstecken lassen 
... und bin auch ganz froh darüber, weil mein angegriffenes Knie die Strapazen vermutlich nicht schadlos überstanden hätte.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Januar 2009)

Bin wohl mal wieder etwas spät aufgestanden, hoffe ich schaff die 13:00 
Notfalls bitte warten.
Wenn Wege und Temperatur passen können wir ja mal wieder zur Solitude fahren. Und wenn plusminus es nich schafft könnte man sich auch an der Rohrer Höhe treffen.


----------



## plusminus (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin schon in BB bei meinen Eltern. Aber wir futtern erst um 1230. War in letzter Zeit net so häufig daheim deswegen wollte ich noch zum Essen bleiben.
Gruß
Axel

Edit: achja, welchen Strommast an der Panzerkaserne meint ihr denn?


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Januar 2009)

Den hier


----------



## plusminus (25. Januar 2009)

ah ok. hab auf der homepage geschaut und da ist die stelle als zebrastreifen an der kaserne definiert 
ich versuch zu kommen und werde den jürgen auf jeden fall nochmal anrufen. bei dem am haus fahr ich ja ohnehin vorbei.
gruß
axel


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Januar 2009)

So, Rad aufgeräumt, geduscht, Waschmaschine befüllt.
War ne tolle Runde, auch wenns wohl nicht mehr ganz GA1 Bereich war 
Leider hat der Akku meines Garmins wohl geschwächelt, die aufgezeichnete Runde geht nur bis kurz vor Büsnau. 
Die interessanten Stücke bleiben also jetzt doch das Geheimnis von Axel


----------



## toddy (25. Januar 2009)

@ panzertruppe

ich hoffe, ihr wart nicht nur auf forstautobahnen unterwegs, sonst habt ihr echt was verpasst!
war gestern und heute mit rookee im schönbuch unterwegs, birkensee, hw5 einmal in richtung mauren und einmal zum schloß hohenentringen und kann nur sagen: absolut geil, eis, matsch und eine menge spaß!!! Sehr guter BT1 Bereich!!! 

wie sieht es mit stammtisch morgen aus???

lg toddy

achso: BT1 = Balance Training 1


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Januar 2009)

Hört sich an als ob ihr ne ganze Ecke weiter unterwegs wart. Wir sind aber auch den einen oder anderen Trail gefahren 

Bin morgen Abend dabei. Wieder Cafebar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (25. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hört sich an als ob ihr ne ganze Ecke weiter unterwegs wart. Wir sind aber auch den einen oder anderen Trail gefahren
> 
> Bin morgen Abend dabei. Wieder Cafebar?



Bei uns war es heute auch super   


Beim Stammtisch bin ich morgen auch dabei.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (25. Januar 2009)

Die Route können wir bei Gelegenheit gern nochmal aufzeichnen. Wenn man das 2-3mal gefahren ist erkennt man die Einstiege auch so.


----------



## rookee (25. Januar 2009)

morgen steht der Geburtstag einer Freundin an, bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob´s mir zum Stammtisch reicht...

@Toddy
ham die DVD vergessen


----------



## Golden_Willow (25. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Bei uns war es heute auch super
> 
> 
> Beim Stammtisch bin ich morgen auch dabei.
> ...



Da ich euch verpasst habe war ich alleine ne Runde Richtung Siebenmühlental drehen, waren auch 3 Stunden!
Musste arbeiten Frühschicht!


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Januar 2009)

Also da sich hier keiner mehr äußert, aber zumindest cafescup zugestimmt hat:

*Heute 20:00 Stammtisch in der Cafebar*


----------



## cafescup (26. Januar 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also da sich hier keiner mehr äußert, aber zumindest cafescup zugestimmt hat:
> 
> *Heute 20:00 Stammtisch in der Cafebar*



Ich denke DaBoom kommt auch!

Bis später dann


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (26. Januar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ich denke DaBoom kommt auch!
> Bis später dann
> Greetz Cafescup



So isses 

Ich denke dass eisenzwerg auch kommt


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. Januar 2009)

Dem war so.


----------



## DaBoom (28. Januar 2009)

Hat einer heute Nachmittag/Abend Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu fahren?
Start 17:30 ab dem Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne. Tour Richtung Katzenbacher Hof und retoure.
Licht nicht vergessen 

Wenn sich bis 1700 keiner meldet, fahre ich früher los und ggf. eine andere Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (29. Januar 2009)

So...meiner einer feiert *morgen *einige seiner Ãberstunden ab, bevor ich was sinnvolles mit der Zeit mache, wÃ¼rde ich biken. 

WÃ¤re wer dabei?

*Start 14:30 ab dem Treffpunkt real Parkplatz *. Tour Ã¼ber Hildrizhausen nach Herrenberg. Je nach Laune die dortigen Wege und RÃ¼ckfahrt ggf. mit der S-Bahn ab Herrenberg.
Also wer mitkommt sollte mindestens 3,20â¬ im GepÃ¤ck haben 

WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber Mitfahrer freuen


----------



## toddy (30. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> So...meiner einer feiert *morgen *einige seiner Überstunden ab, bevor ich was sinnvolles mit der Zeit mache, würde ich biken.
> 
> Wäre wer dabei?
> 
> ...



geh lieber auf den bau und schau, dass du morgen zeit hast!!!
anständige leute sind heute am arbeiten!


----------



## DaBoom (30. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> geh lieber auf den bau und schau, dass du morgen zeit hast!!!
> anständige leute sind heute am arbeiten!



Anständige Leute Arbeiten statt sich im Forum rum zu treiben


----------



## rookee (30. Januar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ...
> *Start 14:30 ab dem Treffpunkt real Parkplatz *
> Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen



ManMan, Freitag Mittag ist für mich sonst immer Pflichtprogramm...
wenn nur dieser sche*ß Jahresabschluss endlich rum wäre!


----------



## toddy (30. Januar 2009)

@ daboom

man braucht nur die richtige arbeit 
am samstag hast du dann keine zeit?

@ rookee

bei deinem neuen profilbild, würde ich sagen, wir nehmen getrennte wohnungen für finale 
wie sieht es bei dir mit morgen aus?


----------



## DaBoom (30. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> @ daboom
> 
> man braucht nur die richtige arbeit


Des sagste mir, bei meinem Job 



toddy schrieb:


> @ rookee
> bei deinem neuen profilbild, würde ich sagen, wir nehmen getrennte wohnungen für finale




Macht ihr mal ne Tour für morgen aus, wenns bei mir klappt werde ich mitfahren. Zusichern kann ich bisher nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (30. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> @ rookee
> 
> bei deinem neuen profilbild, würde ich sagen, wir nehmen getrennte wohnungen für finale



findsde nichgut?







ich hab das Bild nur wegen den X-trem coolen Trikots der beiden ausgesucht.

ich überlege, ob ich mir das linke, warme Trikot von Ande für Finale holen soll, oder ob das rechte, näckische von "Dragan" auch ausreicht...



für morgen kann ich noch nichts konkretes sagen. 
Ich sollte entweder morgen oder am So. mal ne "kleine" Asphalt-Runde nach Stuggi drehen, um zu testen, ob ich das Auto auch mal stehen lassen kann  
Als Vorbereitung auf Finale, versteht sich  

.


----------



## luca 2002 (30. Januar 2009)

Die Sonne lacht. 
Wer fährt den am WE ? Für längere Ausdauereinheiten ist es mir zu kalt (sorry Weichei). Jeweils 2-3 Stunden würde ich aber am Sa und So fahren. Bevorzugt morgens ab ca. 10 Uhr.  
Gruß Micha


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael,

werde morgen evtl. eine Runde fahren. Wird aber wahrscheinlich Nachmittag (13:00), und evtl. auch nur Waldautobahn.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## luca 2002 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Matthias 
Waldautobahn wäre Ok. Geb dir meine Handy Nr., für den Fall dass du fährst melde dich kurz
Gruß Mciahel


----------



## rookee (31. Januar 2009)

BOW,
das ist ein Wetter für echte Kerle!

Ich glaub ich geh heute ne Std. schwimmen


----------



## toddy (31. Januar 2009)

War heute mit Rookee und Sebba unterwegs, geile Tour rund um Birkensee und Eselstritt 
Schöne trails 
Angenehmes Tempo berghoch 
Viel Spaß gehabt 

Nur Weicheier haben sich heute nicht rausgetraut!
Zum Glück hat der Akku meiner Schuheizung durchgehalten 

toddy


----------



## cafescup (31. Januar 2009)

@ ALL

Ich würde morgen *Sonntag um ca. 10:30 Uhr* ne Runde fahren.

*Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne Strommast *und dann in Richtung Bärensee, Kaba-Ranch

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (31. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> War heute mit Rookee


Da das jetzt öfter kam: Gibts jetzt nurnoch Only Enduro Touren?


----------



## toddy (31. Januar 2009)

Nö, heute war auch ein Red Bull dabei!



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da das jetzt öfter kam: Gibts jetzt nurnoch Only Enduro Touren?


----------



## DaBoom (31. Januar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Nö, heute war auch ein Red Bull dabei!



Ach gebts doch zu, des ist nicht Mundstuhl sondern ihr Beiden in rookee's Profilbild. 

Ich geb mir grad den Bikewerkstatt-Marathon. 
Will die Stadtschlampe noch heute Abend auf die Straße scheuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (31. Januar 2009)

Meine Werkstatt ist nach dem Großkampftag gestern wieder in halbwegs betretbaren Zustand 
Hab heute morgen extra nen ganzen Kofferraum voll leerer Kartons zum Werkstoffhof gefahren. Aber nächste Woche wird weitergebaut


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

wir haben uns heute auch kurzfristig entschieden in Richtung Panzergelände zu fahren. Der Boden war schön hart allerdings mit vielen Eisplatten. Das ein oder andere Opfer hat es auch gegeben. Slayer-Rider hat einen heftigen Face-Plant gemacht mit einigen kolateral Schäden und laBourde hat mit 2 Touch-downs die heutige Crash-Statistik angeführt. 

Also seit ruhig mal ein wenig vorsichtiger wenn Ihr morgen fahren geht. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## DaBoom (31. Januar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ...Slayer-Rider hat einen heftigen Face-Plant gemacht ...


Scheint wohl sein Ding zu sein 
Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle

Auch der Schönbuch hat so einige Eisplatten zu bieten. 
Mir gingen nur immer wieder Lisas Worte durch den Kopf, "mit Spikereifen kann man dort schön fahren".

Hat aber was wenn man mit 45 Sachen fährt und hinter der Kurve die 50m Eisplatte auf ein weiteres Opfer wartet 
ABER, diese Eisplatte konnte mich nicht aufhalten 

Die ein oder andere allerdings schon


----------



## cafescup (31. Januar 2009)

@ ALL nochmal..

Ich würde morgen *Sonntag um ca. 10:30 Uhr* ne Runde fahren.

*Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne Strommast* und dann in Richtung Bärensee, Kaba-Ranch

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (31. Januar 2009)

hatte auch nen sehr geilen lowsider durch ein Bremsmanöver auf ner Eisplatte provoziert. War ein Filmreifer Abgang mit endloser Gleitphase 

Ich werd morgen auch um ca. 10 Uhr ne Runde in Richtung Stuggi drehen, allerdings 100% Wald-Aphalt.
den Track für die morgige Tour gibts auf Anfrage, falls jemand Interesse haben sollte...

.


----------



## toddy (31. Januar 2009)

Also, bevor mir hier jemand unterstellt, ich wäre heimlich unterwegs: Ich werde morgen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, gegen 12 Uhr am Waldfriedhof zu einer Eispartie starten! Eher wenig Waldautobahn, sondern eher Trails, egal ob glatt, matschig oder sonstwas.

@ DaBoom

Spikes sind nur was für Warmduscher, Frauenversteher oder Mädels!!!
Echte Männer fahren über Eisplatten und schei.en sich in die Hose, wärend sie beten, damit sie heil rüber kommen


----------



## rookee (31. Januar 2009)

So, Jürgen und ich suchen noch Mitfahrer für morgen, 
Sonntag um 10.30 Uhr zu einer Asphaltrunde nach Stuggi. Auf dem Rückweg werden dann auch Trails angesteuert. 
Treffpunkt Wasserturm am Krankenhaus Sindelfingen


----------



## toddy (1. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, gegen 12 Uhr am Waldfriedhof zu einer Eispartie starten!




So, nachdem der Schnee jetzt genau die Menge hat, dass man die Eisplatten nicht mehr erkennt, aber trotzdem noch so dünn ist, dass man wegrutscht (gute Ausrede, oder? ), entscheide ich mir für die große Weicheitour und fahre mit meinem Mädel in die Sauna 

Allen Verrückten, die heute unterwegs sind, wünsche ich viel Spaß!!!

Montag, 2.2. um 20 Uhr Stammtisch im *Brauhaus*
Wer kommt???


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Februar 2009)

Bin heute auch um 8:30 aufgewacht, hab ausm Fenster geschaut und beschlossen das ich die Tour mit rookee und cafescup dann eher doch nicht fahren will. Also wieder ins Bett gelegt 

Morgen wird bei mir tendenziell eher nix, komme wohl geschätzt um 21:00 heim. Dann könnte ich evtl. noch vorbeischauen wenn ihr euch trefft. Falls es noch später wird würd ichs aber gleich sein lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (1. Februar 2009)

FYI



@PlusMinus und Lisa: Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## DaBoom (1. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> FYI
> 
> @PlusMinus und Lisa: Hat Spaß gemacht



Wenn ich die Bilder und mit dem Blick heute morgen aus dem Fenster vergleiche, werde ich direkt neidisch. 
Wenn ich dann noch den Dreckbrocken im Keller anschaue und mit euren Bikes vergleiche, bin ich neidisch.

@toddy
Stammtisch sollte bei mir klappen. hab dann auch deine DVD im Gepäck


----------



## depphardy (1. Februar 2009)

So wann startet die nächste Tour bei euch? Würd gern mal mit und mir die Böblinger Wälder anschauen.


----------



## cafescup (1. Februar 2009)

depphardy schrieb:


> So wann startet die nächste Tour bei euch? Würd gern mal mit und mir die Böblinger Wälder anschauen.




Hi, Du kannst wenn Du möchtest gerne morgen zum Stammtisch ins Brauhaus nach Böblingen kommen. Dort lernst Du den Einen oder Anderen kennen.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## depphardy (1. Februar 2009)

Vielen dank für die Einladung, bin leider verhindert. Freu mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt


----------



## rookee (1. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> FYI
> 
> @PlusMinus und Lisa: Hat Spaß gemacht



JUUUNGE !!!?

ich bin heut in 3std 47km, 700hm ausschließlich auf Asphalt gefahren und wollte mich danach zum sterben in den Wald legen. 

Aber nachdem ich mir eure Tourdaten angesehen habe (6std, 57km, 1900hm), bin ich _echt_ geschockt   

was gabs denn bei euch zum Frühstück, EPO?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (1. Februar 2009)

47km in 3h ist dochn höherer Durchschnitt als 57km in 6h. Die 1900hm vernachlässigen wir jetz einfach mal, Höhenmesser gehen doch sowieso alle verkehrt 

Die Bilder sind nett, bei den Bedingungen wäre ich heute wohl auch eher gefahren.
@Lisa: Warum so rot im Gesicht? Was haste verbotenes angestellt?


----------



## Tobsn (1. Februar 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> ....Aber nachdem ich mir eure Tourdaten angesehen habe (6std, 57km, 1900hm), bin ich _echt_ geschockt   ...


Waren 5 Std, 59 km und 2150 Hm 
Für Pfälzer Trails ist das ein ganz ordentlicher Schnitt.



rookee schrieb:


> ...was gabs denn bei euch zum Frühstück, EPO?...


Pfälzer Nusskranz


----------



## plusminus (1. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Waren 5 Std, 59 km und 2150 Hm
> 
> Pfälzer Nusskranz



Und davon haben 2 normale Scheiben gereicht.

Gruß
vom Axel der jetzt dann auch langsam ins Bett fällt.


----------



## DaBoom (3. Februar 2009)

Nah ihr Weicheier, zieht euch das mal rein:

http://sdmovie.smugmug.com/gallery/7227495_GEcLi/1/465262669_fKoCw#465262669_fKoCw-A-LB

Bei 01:12 mal genau zuschauen , gerade die beiden SM-Freunde  
Könnt für die trails in Finale hilfreich sein 

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich *morgen *frei habe? 

Denke dass ich gegen *Mittag *eine Runde fahren werde. 
Wäre wer dabei?


----------



## toddy (3. Februar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> gerade die beiden SM-Freunde
> ?



Hey moment mal, ich kann doch nichts für das Bild vom Kollegen!

Aber wenn du so weiter machst, fessel ich dich an meinen Montageständer und bringen meinen Nippelspanner und die Kettenpeitsche zum Einsatz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## womofischer (3. Februar 2009)

hallo bb ler, melde mich aus dem schönen tübingen. nein nicht vom rad - aus der unfallklinik. wie einige wissen war ich am 25. am felberg boarden. wurde dort übel abserviert und dabei mein handgelenk extremst zerstört. komme morgen nach hause. bis wir uns wieder auf dem rad sehen werden die tage schon wieder ganz scön lang sein - hat der prof gemeint. bis dahin alles gute - vor allem gesundheit. gruß walter


----------



## DaBoom (3. Februar 2009)

womofischer schrieb:


> hallo bb ler, melde mich aus dem schönen tübingen. nein nicht vom rad - aus der unfallklinik. wie einige wissen war ich am 25. am felberg boarden. wurde dort übel abserviert und dabei mein handgelenk extremst zerstört. komme morgen nach hause. bis wir uns wieder auf dem rad sehen werden die tage schon wieder ganz scön lang sein - hat der prof gemeint. bis dahin alles gute - vor allem gesundheit. gruß walter



Hallo Walter,
wünsche dir gute Besserung.
Bist zu unserem Alternativprogramm, seis nun mit Nippelspanner und Kettenpeitsche oder Weizen herzlich willkommen. 


@toddy
Meinte doch *S*pecialized & *M*uddy Mary-Freunde.
An was du wieder denkst


----------



## rookee (3. Februar 2009)

an dieser Stelle wÃ¼nsche ich dir auch gute Besserung, unbekannter Weise


toddy schrieb:


> Hey moment mal, ich kann doch nichts fÃ¼r das Bild vom Kollegen!



Was sagt nochmal der Pinguin in dem Video ???








.


----------



## Benyamin (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Walter!

Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung!


----------



## cafescup (3. Februar 2009)

womofischer schrieb:


> hallo bb ler, melde mich aus dem schönen tübingen. nein nicht vom rad - aus der unfallklinik. wie einige wissen war ich am 25. am felberg boarden. wurde dort übel abserviert und dabei mein handgelenk extremst zerstört. komme morgen nach hause. bis wir uns wieder auf dem rad sehen werden die tage schon wieder ganz scön lang sein - hat der prof gemeint. bis dahin alles gute - vor allem gesundheit. gruß walter




Auch von mir gute Besserung und hoffenlich dauert es nicht so lang

Aber komm doch einfach mal zum Stammtisch, jetzt wo Du Zeit hast.


@ rookee

so langsam mach ich mir bei Dir ernsthaft Sorgen. Aber zu Glück sitzt man ja auf dem Rad 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Walter!

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an, wünsche dir auch unbekannter Weise eine gute Besserung!


----------



## plusminus (3. Februar 2009)

Geht ihr Stammtischler mal wieder ins La Toscana? Nächste Woche Montag könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DaBoom (4. Februar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Geht ihr Stammtischler mal wieder ins La Toscana? Nächste Woche Montag könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen
> Gruß
> Axel



Würde mir auch gefallen 

Da die Spammer  meinen Beitrag mal wieder weit nach hinten geschoben haben: 

Fahre heute Mittag eine Runde durch den Schönbuch. 
Genau Zeit kann vereinbart werden.


----------



## cycle-lisa (4. Februar 2009)

hi jungs, 

da uns die wirtschaftskriese in den urlaub schickt - wünsch ich euch viel spass beim anschauen der schneeigen bikelandschaft,

siehe fotos: (im album/checks noch net) ;-)

viele grüße lisa

ps. gut besserung walter - am besten die rolle rausziehen-


----------



## DaBoom (4. Februar 2009)

Schnee...das war doch des Zeug dass vor den Eisplatten lag 


Ich habe heimische Wege unter die Stollen genommen




Denke die Meisten wissen wo ich unterwegs war. 
Scheinbar ist die Eiszeit vorbei, es fing stellenweise an zu tauen. 

Voraussichtlich werde ich am So. die Tour nochmals fahren. 
Die Daten poste ich nicht, ned dass auch noch mir Doping mit Pfälzer Nusskranz nach gesagt wird.


----------



## cafescup (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich würde am Freitag so ca. 15:00 Uhr biken gehen. ich meine Kondition tanken.
Wie sieht`s aus?

Sonst noch wer dabei?

Greetz Cafescup




cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> 
> da uns die wirtschaftskriese in den urlaub schickt - wünsch ich euch viel spass beim anschauen der schneeigen bikelandschaft,
> 
> ...


----------



## eisenzwerg (4. Februar 2009)

Na super, jetzt wird das Wetter besser und ich werde krank.
Aber allen viel Spaß dabei.

Zwerg


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Februar 2009)

Also Temperaturmäßig siehts Freitag ja gut aus, aber regnen könnte es wohl auch. 
Falls ich das Wochenende nicht nach Bamberg fahre UND rechtzeitig von der Arbeit loskomme UND es nicht regnet bin ich dabei. 
3 Bedingungen auf einmal sind aber halt immer problematisch


----------



## womofischer (5. Februar 2009)

vielen dank für eure guten wünsche. zur zeit hab ich noch mehr metall am arm als am rad. wenn das mal ab ist las ich mich mal sehen. brauch dann auch mal ne rollen-kauf-beratung, obwohl ich mir das als amliebstenbeisch...wetterfahrer nie hätte vorstellen können. 
viel spaß draußen - walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Februar 2009)

Walter, auch von mir noch eine rasche und schmerzfreie Genesung, hoffentlich beeinträchtigt Dich das nicht allzu lang bei der Berufsausübung...


cafescup schrieb:


> ich würde am Freitag so ca. 15:00 Uhr biken gehen. ich meine Kondition tanken.


Sag doch mal, wo Du losfahren möchtest, und wohin.

Scheint ja grade ziemlich anzutauen, d.h. wird eher wieder matschig.  Meint Ihr, man muss noch mit Eisplatten rechnen?  (Sprich, soll ich meine Spikes schon runterschmeißen... ;-)


----------



## gui0711 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo [email protected],

zunächst unbekannter Weise gute Besserung an Walter und Zwerg, aktuell habt ihr ja nicht nur das Eisen gemeinsam... irgendwie. 

Als New-Entry schaffe ich es nicht zum nächsten Termin mit Ceafescup und Carmin, schlage daher einen zusätzlichen Termin bzw. eine Alternative für alle (zeitlichen) Nichtkönner vor:

Samstagvormittag ab 10:00. 
Treffpunkt Real, Panzer oder woauchimmer. 

Allerdings muss(!) ich dann um 13:30 wieder in Dagersheim sein. 
Ich freue mich, wenn sich noch BB-Treffer für eine Samstag-Vormittag-Runde melden. 

Grüße
Guido


@ Rockee
Sehe ich manchmal deine Bike-Klamotten zum Trocknen auf dem Balkon im Rübländer oder Letten? DAS fände ich ja total witzig. Wenn ja, dann MÜSSEN wir am Samstag natürlich direkt zusammen in der Heimat starten


----------



## cafescup (5. Februar 2009)

Ja nun..

also wenn`s nicht regnet, dann würde ich bevor man im Matsch versinkt doch nun endlich mal GA1 fahren. Aber wirklich !!

Naja.. wenn die Mehrheit was anderes fahren will, dann schließe ich mich da schon an.

*Ich hätte gedacht so 15:15 Uhr ab der Panzer am Strommast.
*
Auf jeden Fall schaue ich vorher noch hier rein.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (5. Februar 2009)

gui0711 schrieb:


> @ Rockee
> Sehe ich manchmal deine Bike-Klamotten zum Trocknen auf dem Balkon im Rübländer oder Letten? DAS fände ich ja total witzig. Wenn ja, dann MÜSSEN wir am Samstag natürlich direkt zusammen in der Heimat starten



hi guido, willkommen im Fred.
ne, das bin nicht ich. Meine Klamotten Trocknen im Bad 
außerdem wohne ich zwei Strassen weiter oben: Rübländer/Goethe

Aber ich glaub du sprichst von einem Kumpel. Leider fährt die Pfeife (noch) ausschließlich Asphalt...


----------



## cycle-lisa (5. Februar 2009)

hoi,

falls euch langweilig ist, 

bei uns is es auch kalt ;-) s.u hier braucht man auch keine spiks mehr,,,

http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/sredi...64206521606705&authkey=EWVRWnn9RQo&feat=email


----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> also wenn`s nicht regnet, dann würde ich bevor man im Matsch versinkt doch nun endlich mal GA1 fahren. Aber wirklich !!


Na, es sieht nach leichtem Niesel aus, fürs Hirn-Durchpusten wär mir das aber latte.  Wärs okay, wenn wir dann Minimum 3h fahren?  Sonst machen (a) Rad putzen und (b) Grundlage imo keinen Sinn.  Gegen die Dunkelheit werden uns schon Maßnahmen einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (6. Februar 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> falls euch langweilig ist,
> 
> ...



Keine Spikes, ja ne is klar  
Was sind dass dann für 30mm Dinger in den Reifen. 

Cooler () Fahrradständer

Was hat man bloß mit dem Scott gemacht 

-----------------

Hallo Guido,
leider klappts morgen bei mir nicht, aber vielleicht ein anderes mal 
Mache mir allerdings jetzt schon Sorgen wegen deines Umfeldes


rookee schrieb:


> ...
> außerdem *wohne ich zwei Strassen *weiter oben: Rübländer/Goethe
> Aber ich glaub du sprichst von einem Kumpel. Leider fährt die Pfeife (noch) ausschließlich *Asphalt*...




Um nich nur rum zu spammen:
Wenns klappt schließe ich mich der 15:15er Runde an. 3h passen mir zwar nicht in meinen Plan, aber kenne die Ecke ja, so dass ich mich ggf. früher auf den Heimweg machen kann


----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2009)

jo klar, ich würde die genaue Fahrtdauer auch davon abhängig machen, wie weit ich meinen LampIon noch geladen kriege, bzw. wie sich die Befindlichkeit unterwegs so entwickelt.  Vielleicht friert man bei GA1 irgendwann?

Interessieren würden mich ja beispielsweise schöne Schotterwege nach Plattenhardt, da solls ja einen guten Bikehändler geben?


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Februar 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> falls euch langweilig ist,
> 
> ...



Hi unbekannte Weise, coole Bilder! Werde am Wochenende auch sikfahren gehen und hoffe das Wetter auch so mitmacht wie bei euch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich versuche auch mitzukommen, solange sich das Wetter nicht drastisch ändert. Jemand ne Idee welche Richtung man am besten fahren sollte, um möglichst wenig nass zu werden?
Wettervorhersage für Böblingen ist ja z.B. besser als für Herrenberg.


----------



## rookee (6. Februar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ...Mache mir allerdings jetzt schon Sorgen wegen deines Umfeldes...



Was soll denn das schon wieder heißen? 

auf Grund *minderheitsdiskriminierender* Äusserungen von Zeitgenossen die selbst vor körperlicher Gewalt nicht zurückschrecken,


toddy schrieb:


> ... wenn du so weiter machst, fessel ich dich an meinen Montageständer und bringen meinen Nippelspanner und die Kettenpeitsche zum Einsatz!!!!!!!!!!!!


 war ich schon gezwungen mein Avatar zu ändern.
Nun muss ich auch noch mein häusliches Umfeld verlassen? 


Und DAS von einer Zitronenscheibe


----------



## luca 2002 (6. Februar 2009)

Frust 
hab letzte Mandanten heute um 18:00 und muß mir deshalb die 3h biken verkneifen. Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß
VG Michael


----------



## toddy (6. Februar 2009)

Da ich noch schwer am arbeiten bin, werde ich heute nicht unterwegs sein.
Je nach Wetterlage morgen, werde ich kurzfristig zu einer Schönbuchtrailtour starten, am ehesten gegen Mittag!


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Februar 2009)

Bin dabei, also bitte notfalls am Treffpunkt auf mich warten 
Licht wird eingepackt

Als Alternativprogramm: Falls heute abend jemand irgendwo n Bier trinken gehen will wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2009)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du heute Abend noch ein Bier brauchst? 
Bis gleich


----------



## carmin (6. Februar 2009)

Soso, das war jetzt also GA1 ... wie ist das dann, wenn Jürgen "sich mal richtig austoben" möchte? 

Sry Jürgen, irgendwo in der Stuttgarter Straße müssen wir uns verloren haben, ich musste auf den Verkehr achten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (6. Februar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Soso, das war jetzt also GA1 ... wie ist das dann, wenn Jürgen "sich mal richtig austoben" möchte?
> 
> Sry Jürgen, irgendwo in der Stuttgarter Straße müssen wir uns verloren haben, ich musste auf den Verkehr achten ;-)



Kein Problem,

aber wieso austoben? Wir sind doch ganz normal gefahren oder?

Matthias war heut auch gespannt wie`n Flitzebogen.
Mir tat einfach der Eisenhaufenfahrer leid 
Nichts für ungut gelle ich kenne das Problem auch.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Februar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Matthias war heut auch gespannt wie`n Flitzebogen.


Das nächste mal fahr ich dann wieder die Sumpfdinger und hechel hinterher 

Wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage so ansehe wars das wohl mit biken für dieses Wochenende. Schade


----------



## Benyamin (8. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal.. war heut und gestern denn nichts los?   ich hatte keine Zeit und bin nur ca. 5 km gefahren!
Im Gegensatz zum Weatherforecast ists doch relativ trocken geblieben


----------



## cafescup (8. Februar 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus mit:

*Stammtisch, Montag 19:30 Uhr im La Toscana*

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (8. Februar 2009)

Rookee, Daboom, Sebba und ich wären dabei!!!


----------



## cafescup (8. Februar 2009)

Auch gut 

kein Problem


----------



## DaBoom (8. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> *Stammtisch, Montag 19:30 Uhr im La Toscana*





@toddy & rookee
Bike geputzt, Maschine läuft 

@toddy
Denk morgen an den Putzeimer um DIESEN Fleck an meiner Autotür zu entfernen 

Schick mir mal bitte Tourdaten samt gpx 
Wie immer an all meine Email Adressen


----------



## toddy (8. Februar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @toddy & rookee
> Bike geputzt, Maschine läuft
> 
> @toddy
> ...




@ Rookee & Daboom,

so, vollgefuttert geht es mir jetzt wieder gut, auch wenn mein Ellenbogen weh tut! Aber ich werde es überleben 
Das waren übrigens harte 32 km und 700 hm, dass ganze in 2 Stunden 50, mit Pausen in der Zeit!
Die Idee zu sagen, der Matsch ist fest und damit kann man die Bikes ins Auto tun, war toll! Im Auto ist dann die ganze Sch..... aufgetaut und schön abgefallen 
Scheibe ist auch wieder drin, ging recht einfach 

@ Daboom
Mail ist unterwegs!


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Februar 2009)

Biete:
2:43 Fahrzeit (insgesamt 2:56)
764hm
46,7km

War aber bestimmt um einiges unspektakulärer als bei euch
Den am Rahmen festgefrorenen Matsch hab ich auch kennenlernen dürfen 
Hat sich dann gleich nach 2 Minuten im Keller auf dem Boden verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (8. Februar 2009)

Reserviert jemand nen Tisch fürs La Toscana? Bitte einen Platz für mich einplanen. Danke!

Gruß


----------



## toddy (8. Februar 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Reserviert jemand nen Tisch fürs La Toscana? Bitte einen Platz für mich einplanen. Danke!
> 
> Gruß



werde ich machen!!!

@ all,

bitte bis morgen 16 Uhr sagen ob ihr kommt, danach bin ich bis abends nicht mehr online!!!

Aktueller Stand:
cafescup, daboom, rookee, sebba, +-, ich 

Also 6

wer kommt noch???


----------



## DaBoom (8. Februar 2009)

@toddy
Ist angekommen. Vielen Dank.



> harte 32 km und 700 hm, dass ganze in 2 Stunden 50


Da muss ich mir die ganze Zeit übelste Anschuldigungen anhören und dann kommt so nen Schnitt bei raus. 

Mein am Mi. geputzes Auto sieht auch klasse aus 


> @toddy
> Denk morgen an den Putzeimer um DIESEN Fleck an meiner Autotür zu entfernen



Aber was solls, geile Tour 

Freut mich zu hören dass des Auto wieder heile ist. Wirst nun wohl auch nen Inbus in den Kofferraum legen


----------



## rookee (8. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Die Idee zu sagen, der Matsch ist fest und damit kann man die Bikes ins Auto tun, war toll! Im Auto ist dann die ganze Sch..... aufgetaut und schön abgefallen



ja verdammt, das war ne üble Sauerei 
Mein Auto sieht aus...

und irgend so ein Humpen hat mir mal erzählt, dass er einen kennt, der einen kennt, der sein Bike in der Dusche abwäscht.
Davon sollte man lieber die Finger lassen, wenn man das Bad nachher nicht noch eine geschlagene Stunde putzen will...  

Jedenfalls war das eine harte Runde heute und fühl mich wie gerädert. 
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, da dürfte es etwas gemütlicher zugehen.


----------



## toddy (9. Februar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Wirst nun wohl auch nen Inbus in den Kofferraum legen



Nein, habe bei der Laderaumlänge noch Optimierungspotenzial!!!



DaBoom schrieb:


> Mein am Mi. geputzes Auto sieht auch klasse aus



Wenn du um 19.20 an meiner Garage stehst, können wir da was machen


----------



## DaBoom (9. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Wenn du um 19.20 an meiner Garage stehst, können wir da was machen


Angesichts der Androhung von Nippelspannern und Kettenpeitsche verzichte ich mal 

cafescup kommt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (9. Februar 2009)

Damit wären wir dann 5! Werde aber den großen Tisch reservieren, somit sind Nachzügler kein Problem!!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Februar 2009)

Ich komme nicht, auch wenn ich meine Fieberattacke halbwegs gut überstanden habe. Ich gehe mit zwei Freunden nach längerer Zeit mal wieder was trinken.

Viell Spaß dennoch.


----------



## plusminus (9. Februar 2009)

nicht ganz passend in ein MTB-Forum aber da wir es vorhin davon hatten: http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,606068,00.html man sieht mit welchen einfachen legalen Tricks die Abwrackautos über die Grenze gebracht werden können um dort verkauft zu werden. Das ganze geht wieder mal frei nach dem Motto: legal, illegal, scheiß****

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!


----------



## DaBoom (10. Februar 2009)

Ergänzend dazu:
http://www.bafa.de/bafa/de/wirtschaftsfoerderung/umweltpraemie/foerdermittel/index.html

---

_Insider:_
Bin grad nicht der einzigste der nen U-Boot fährt 
Wird wohl Zeit sich auf gemeinsame Trikots zu einigen


----------



## cafescup (10. Februar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> _Insider:_
> Bin grad nicht der einzigste der nen U-Boot fährt
> Wird wohl Zeit sich auf gemeinsame Trikots zu einigen



Druck doch bitte mal die Trikot-Vorschläge aus, damit wir sie am nächsten Stammtisch besprechen können.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich bestell morgen Abend beim HS Bike-Discount. Wenn jemand etwas mitbestellen möchte PN an mich! XT-Ketten für 13 Euro stehen bei uns einige auf der Liste.....

+-

Edit: bitte bis heute Abend ~21 Uhr melden. Aufgrund der Dringlichkeit bei einem Mitbesteller sollte das Paket schon morgen bei HS rausgehn.


----------



## toddy (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat vielleicht noch jemand von euch eine 160 mm Bremsscheibe mit 6-Loch-Befestigung in seiner Teilekiste, vorzugsweise Shimano???
Tausche gegen Centerlock, Geld oder Bier!!!

lg toddy


----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

schon jemand Pläne fürs Wochenende?  Wenn das Wetter gut wird, hätte jemand Interesse, an der Tour der Ulmer in Geislingen teilzunehmen?  Dürfte eine Tour ähnlich dieser werden, die trotz ihrer "nur" 1200 hm min vier Stunden netto dauert:





Um die Heilixblechles hier nicht zu beschmutzen, kann man auch mit anderen Verkehrsmitteln dorthin reisen ;-)


----------



## @ndy (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Schaut mal was heute in der BB Zeitung war:





Würde mal sagen so lagen es noch offen ist muss man(n) es noch ausnutzen....

So ein SHI*


----------



## cafescup (13. Februar 2009)

Sorry... aber Böblingen lässt sich auch alles gefallen.

Die A........ner sollten in der Kaserne üben, alles andere sollte man zumindest lassen wie es ist, und wenn`s denen nicht passt.... in Echterdingen gibt`s nen Airport.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Carmin
ich würde gerne mal wieder nach Geislingen mitgehen, aber am WE machen mich weder Wetter noch der Zustand meiner Beine an, um die 4h in Angriff zu nehmen. Bei mir reichts zur Zeit nur für 2-3 h lockeres Biken. 
Fährt jemand am WE ?
Gruß Michael


----------



## eesti (14. Februar 2009)

Welcher Vandalismus und Schmierereien sollen da bitte sein? War da erst vor kurzem wieder, is mir nix aufgefallen. Außerdem welcher Sprayer läuft kilometerlang durch den Wald zum Sprayen wenn seine "Kunstwerke" sowieso kaum einer sieht.  Völliges schwachsinniges Argument, genau so mit den Muntionsresten, ist auch nichts die letzten Jahre passiert und scharf schießen die sowieso nicht.

Naja es gibt sowieso bessere Trails im Schönbuch, aber es war trozdem ganz spaßig dort.

3300m Zaun sind aber bischen wenig von der Müllverbrennung ganz rum, oder ist diese Seite vom Musberger Sträßle nicht betroffen sondern nur die wo der Taich ist?


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Carmin
> ich würde gerne mal wieder nach Geislingen mitgehen, aber am WE machen mich weder Wetter noch der Zustand meiner Beine an, um die 4h in Angriff zu nehmen. Bei mir reichts zur Zeit nur für 2-3 h lockeres Biken.
> Fährt jemand am WE ?
> Gruß Michael


Also fahren will ich am Sonntag auf jeden Fall.  Wenn um BB rum eine lockere (aber längere) Trailtour geht, bin ich auch da dabei.  Zug fahren ist schön, aber (stattdessen länger) Biken ist noch schöner.  Geislingen hat indes den Vorteil, dass es ziemlich sicher schlammfrei wird -- und natürlich viel mehr Trails und Serpentinen hat   Fahrtkosten pro Nase = 4.5 + 28/n, dafür gibts dann aber auch Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## @ndy (14. Februar 2009)

eesti schrieb:


> Welcher Vandalismus und Schmierereien sollen da bitte sein? War da erst vor kurzem wieder, is mir nix aufgefallen. Außerdem welcher Sprayer läuft kilometerlang durch den Wald zum Sprayen wenn seine "Kunstwerke" sowieso kaum einer sieht.  Völliges schwachsinniges Argument, genau so mit den Muntionsresten, ist auch nichts die letzten Jahre passiert und scharf schießen die sowieso nicht.
> 
> Naja es gibt sowieso bessere Trails im Schönbuch, aber es war trozdem ganz spaßig dort.
> 
> 3300m Zaun sind aber bischen wenig von der Müllverbrennung ganz rum, oder ist diese Seite vom Musberger Sträßle nicht betroffen sondern nur die wo der Taich ist?




Leider werde ich da auch net schlau draus wo der Zaun nun laufen wird, es wird so sein wie immer.... Die Bauen was Sie wollen YES WE CAN 

Mich haben die Häuser schon sehr gewundert das man so was da hin bauen kann aber wie gesagt YES WE CAN 

Ich bin mal gespannt wann man dort was sehen wir......


----------



## cafescup (14. Februar 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus,

*Sonntag, 13:15 Uhr ab Panzerkaserne am Strommast.*

ich sag diesmal nicht GA1, da es immer anders kommt als man denkt.

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Cafescup 
wäre morgen auch 10:00 an der Panzerkaserne für dich in Ordnung ? Ich würde dann mit einem alten Bikerkollegen eine Runde drehen und wir würden an der Panzerkaserne um 10:00 vorbeikommen. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## jo_mlp (14. Februar 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Cafescup
> wäre morgen auch 10:00 an der Panzerkaserne für dich in Ordnung ? Ich würde dann mit einem alten Bikerkollegen eine Runde drehen und wir würden an der Panzerkaserne um 10:00 vorbeikommen.
> Gruß Micha



hallo @ all

ich würde mich morgen auch zu euch gesellen & 10h wäre mir auch sympatischer

jochen


----------



## gui0711 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

10 Uhr finde ich spitze, bin dabei, wenn ich darf und, äh, wenn ich's pünktlich durch den Schnee schaffe. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cafescup (15. Februar 2009)

@ALL,


also dann die Änderung,

*Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne Strommast*


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (15. Februar 2009)

Da sitz' ich noch beim Frühstück (also für mich ists dann das zweite)...... Vielleicht trifft man sich ja draußen. Ansonsten fahr' ich halt allein.... - dann kann ich wenigstens abbrechen wenn ich kein Bock mehr hab'.

+-


----------



## toddy (15. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde um 12:30, am Waldfriedhof Herrenberg aus?


----------



## DaBoom (15. Februar 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Runde um 12:30, am Waldfriedhof Herrenberg aus?



Bis später


----------



## Golden_Willow (15. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

10 uhr war mir zu früh, dann gehe ich eine Runde alleine drehn!
Ist morgen Stammtisch, wäre dabei da ich endlich Zeit habe!




cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wie sieht`s aus,
> 
> ...


----------



## cafescup (15. Februar 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Ist morgen Stammtisch, wäre dabei da ich endlich Zeit habe!





@ ALL


*Montag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch im Brauhaus*


Wer ist sonst noch mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## gui0711 (15. Februar 2009)

... Ausnahmsweise Zweiter (anstatt fünfter von fünfen).
Rad ist geduscht, Fahrer noch nicht, isotonisches Kaltgetränk zwecks Befeuchtung von Innen hat Vorrang.

Danke fürs guiden und Warten, hat Spaß gemacht.
Wer so was erleben darf ist irgendwie privilegiert, finde ich 

Stammtisch kann ich erst Morgen entscheiden, sozusagen spontan.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (15. Februar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> *Montag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch im Brauhaus*
> ...


----------



## jo_mlp (15. Februar 2009)

sorry für die slicks  bin halt n bissel durch den wald geeiert 

erschreckenderweise hab ich festgestellt, dass mein anderes bike auch slicks hat 

jetzt muss ich halt 2 reifen wechseln...

jochen


----------



## DaBoom (15. Februar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> *Montag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch im Brauhaus*
> Wer ist sonst noch mit dabei?
> Greetz Cafescup




@toddy
Geile Tour heute 
Mal wieder die Bitte nach den Tourdaten und der gpx


----------



## jo_mlp (15. Februar 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @toddy
> Geile Tour heute
> Mal wieder die Bitte nach den Tourdaten und der gpx



also wir waren heute hier:

http://www.mlp-stuttgart.de/Downloads/20090215.gpx

http://www.mlp-stuttgart.de/Downloads/20090215.kmz

gruß

Jochen


----------



## INT3NS3 (15. Februar 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> *Montag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch im Brauhaus*
> Wer ist sonst noch mit dabei?
> Greetz Cafescup





Bin auch dabei


----------



## DaBoom (15. Februar 2009)

Bilder von der heutigen Schönbuch-Tour:


----------



## toddy (16. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub, ich geh jetzt wieder nach Hause und fahr die Tour nochmal!


----------



## Golden_Willow (16. Februar 2009)

Sorry Jungs , muss leider wieder absagen ist was dazwischen gekommen! Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## rookee (17. Februar 2009)

zur Zeit herrscht echt ein Schmuddel-Wetter und nichts kann einen dazu bewegen freiwillig das Haus zu verlassen. und trotzdem will ich am Samstag eine nette Runde drehen.

und zwar HIER. Falls jemand dem schlechten Wetter trotzen will und mitfahren möchte, freue ich mich wie immer über Begleitung 
(das Bild stammt übrigens vom Sonntag)


----------



## jo_mlp (19. Februar 2009)

nachdem hier 2 tage nix passiert ist - frage ich pauschal mal:

fährt jemand am sonntag? 

ja - ich weiß: es ist kalt 

jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

so, ich bin jetzt endlich wieder in good old Germany. Wie sind denn zur Zeit die Trails so? Ist der Schee fahrbar oder ist es zu glatt?

Ich bin (sofern der Schnee fahrbar ist) am Sonntag am start. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (20. Februar 2009)

Naja, von Trails habe ich momentan keine Ahnung, aber die Laufwege die ich duch die Rennerei erkunde, sind alles andere als eisfrei, was ich nciht nur gesehen sondern auch durch mehrere Stürze zu spüren bekommen habe. Aber es ist ja schon mal Februar, und somit der Frühling nicht mehr fern.

Fazit: Alles wird gut!!

Zwerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Februar 2009)

@ ALL

So, nachdem alle am Montag die Papp-Nase im Gesicht haben, schlage ich eine Verschiebung des Stammtisches wie folgt vor: 

*Donnerstag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch im Brauhaus*

Wer isch dabei?

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (21. Februar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> So, nachdem alle am Montag die Papp-Nase im Gesicht haben, schlage ich eine Verschiebung des Stammtisches wie folgt vor:
> 
> ...




 Na ich bin dabei 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (21. Februar 2009)

Dabei. Dann komme ich auch mal wieder zu einem Bier.


----------



## cycle-lisa (21. Februar 2009)

he, 

ich bin dabei am do!!!

grüßle lisa


----------



## la bourde (22. Februar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> So, nachdem alle am Montag die Papp-Nase im Gesicht haben, schlage ich eine Verschiebung des Stammtisches wie folgt vor:
> 
> ...



I bin auch dabei.
Aber i weiss noch net, ob i mit dem Fahrrad komme, i habe Angscht, dass es ein bissle kaelt isch.


----------



## plusminus (22. Februar 2009)

Wenn jemand was von www.nubuk-bikes.de braucht und mitbestellen will bitte Bescheid geben. Bestellung geht wohl die nächsten Tage raus.
Mitteilungen am Besten via PN!

+-

*Bitte bis heute Abend Bescheid geben!*


----------



## plusminus (23. Februar 2009)

das mit der bestellung hat sich erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (23. Februar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> So, nachdem alle am Montag die Papp-Nase im Gesicht haben, schlage ich eine Verschiebung des Stammtisches wie folgt vor:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBoom (23. Februar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> @ ALL
> So, nachdem alle am Montag die Papp-Nase im Gesicht haben, schlage ich eine Verschiebung des Stammtisches wie folgt vor:
> *Donnerstag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch im Brauhaus*
> Wer isch dabei?
> Greetz vom ra.



Ja da simmer dabei ...


----------



## gui0711 (23. Februar 2009)

Helau oder wie auch immer,

als Pappnasenverweigerer gehe ich natürlich auch nicht auf den Rosenmontagsumzug, der in Stuttgart ja erst am Dienstag statt findet; frei habe ich nachmittags dennoch. Zu irgendwas muss der Fasching ja gut sein 

Wer hat noch Lust auf eine Runde,
Dienstag, je nach Treffpunkt zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Februar 2009)

Bin am Donnerstag leider schon wieder nicht dabei, da unterwegs


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal vorsichtshalber ein Tisch für 20.00 h im Brauhaus für morgen reserviert. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## gui0711 (26. Februar 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal vorsichtshalber ein Tisch für 20.00 h im Brauhaus für morgen reserviert.
> 
> Grüsse ra.



... , bin auch dabei und finde hoffentlich den richtigen Tisch, ohne Helm und in Alltagsklamotten sehen wir Spinner immer so normal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (27. Februar 2009)

@ ALL

*Wie sieht`s aus für:*

*Samstag, 14:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Böblingen Real im Röhrerweg*

Als Anregung mehrerer wurde eine Runde durch den Schönbuch incl. HW5 Kurs vorgeschlagen.

Wer ist hier mit dabei ??


*Weiter geht`s mit:*

*Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne Böblingen*

Hierbei handelt es sich aber nun um *ca. 60km GA Training* mit *viel Asphalt*. 

Stecke: BB - Maichingen - Magstadt - Renningen - Rutesheim - bis Weissach. 
Strecke zurück steht aber frei.


Wer ist hier mit dabei?

@ +- und Lisa

Seid ihr beiden wie am Donnerstag besprochen mit dabei?

@ jackass

bisch um 12:50 Uhr dann bei mir !


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## gui0711 (28. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

bin am Samstag gerne dabei, habe jedoch vormittags straffes Programm und schaffe es daher nicht bis 14:00 Uhr nach Böblingen. Wann seid ihr dann am Naturfreundehaus oder bei der Johannes-Konath-Eiche? Dorthin schaffe ich es relativ entspannt bis 15:00 oder auch 14:30 Uhr; müsste ja auch gut zu den HW5-Plänen passen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cafescup (28. Februar 2009)

gui0711 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bin am Samstag gerne dabei, habe jedoch vormittags straffes Programm und schaffe es daher nicht bis 14:00 Uhr nach Böblingen. Wann seid ihr dann am Naturfreundehaus oder bei der Johannes-Konath-Eiche? Dorthin schaffe ich es relativ entspannt bis 15:00 oder auch 14:30 Uhr; müsste ja auch gut zu den HW5-Plänen passen.
> 
> ...



@ gui0711

aktuell gibt`s nichts neues. Ich werde mal um 14:00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt fahren.
Schau mal in Deine PN.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cycle-lisa (28. Februar 2009)

hi, 
am so bin ich sowies ausieht nicht da- aber heut um 14 uhr schau ich mal vorbei. je nachdem was wir und wie fahren bleib ich dabei. bis später!!!

grüßle


----------



## toddy (28. Februar 2009)

Daboom und ich kommen auch zum Treffpunkt, dann mal sehen!
Ich würde gerne zum Schaichhof, Birkensee, da ich meine neue Bremse testen möchte 
danach könnte man dann zum Naturfreundehaus und auf dem HW5 nach Hohenentringen!?!
mal sehen, bis später!


----------



## gui0711 (28. Februar 2009)

... ich beeile mich und bin um 14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt....

bis gleich


----------



## carmin (1. März 2009)

Hat jemand die Runde gestern überlebt? :-O


----------



## cafescup (1. März 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Runde gestern überlebt? :-O



Hi,
war wirklich nett gestern. Boden weich und wässrig, teilweise Eis und zum Schluß auf dem Trail vom Naturfreundehaus Richtung Mauren eine Schlammschlacht. 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (1. März 2009)

So..

61,48 km war die Runde lang und wirklich schön. Sie ist aber absolut Rennrad tauglich. Für`s Training war sie dennoch genau Richtig.


*Und nun zum Montag:*

*Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr wie üblich im Brauhaus.*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. März 2009)

Habe Spätschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. März 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> So..
> 
> 
> *Und nun zum Montag:*
> ...



Bin mit meinem Sohn alleine.... kann also leider nicht kommen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## cafescup (2. März 2009)

Ich muss mich für heute doch abmelden.

Viel Spaß den übrigen.

Greetz Cafecup


----------



## gui0711 (4. März 2009)

Hallo @ all,

auch wenn sich das Wetter pünktlich zum Wochenende verschlechtern soll, bin ich gerne für eine Runde MTBen zu haben. Immerhin ist mein Muskelkater von Samstag nur noch eine schwache Erinnerung und meine neuen Goodies müssen eingeweiht werden. Wer möchte mit mir Trinkblase, Schutzblech und nicht mehr ganz neue Reifen spazieren fahren am Freitagnachmittag, je nach Treffpunkt zwischen 15:30 und 16:00 Uhr?

Bei den Optionen für Samstag und/oder Sonntag klinke ich mich gerne mit ein, sobald meine Regierung das Pflichtprogramm vorgelegt hat und ich die Lücke gefunden habe ;-)

Grüße
gui


----------



## eisenzwerg (4. März 2009)

Freitag wäre ich dabei. Wird Zeit meine Winterspeck runterzutreten. Habe zudem auch eine gewaltigen Trainingsrückstand den ich wieder ausgleichen muß. Naja, das kommt davon wenn man faul ist.


----------



## Matthias247 (5. März 2009)

Also Freitag nachmittag werd ich wohl noch brav am arbeiten sein. Aber da wirds vorraussichtlich sowieso regnen. Samstag/Sonntag wäre ich dann dabei.


----------



## cafescup (5. März 2009)

Also ich falle dieses Wochenende wegen einer frisch eingefangenen Grippe leider aus.

Viels Spaß zusammen 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## jo_mlp (5. März 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Also ich falle dieses Wochenende wegen einer frisch eingefangenen Grippe leider aus.
> 
> Viels Spaß zusammen
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



...na dann: gute besserung !


----------



## gui0711 (7. März 2009)

... nachdem die Fritagnachmittag-Runde ins Wasser gefallen ist, scheint mir gerade die Sonne ins Kreuz. Also heute immerhin von oben trocken und nur noch von unten nass 

Erbitte Handzeichen bis 13:30, falls jemand heute noch eine Runde schlammschlachten möchte.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## carmin (7. März 2009)

Hm, grade wegen der Sonne und mit Blick auf den Siff letzte Woche würd ich heute eher gepflegtes Kilometerschrobben auf Asphalt bevorzugen   Und dazu auch schon ca. 11 starten, wird ja immer noch bald dunkel.  Sry für die kurzfristige Ankündigung, aber vllt gips ja Kurzentschlossene, die man zB in Steinenbronn aufgabeln könnte *wedel*... isch ab mein Telefön bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gui0711 (7. März 2009)

Na gut 

Dafür habe ich noch zwei weitere Kurznachrichten:

Der Bikemax hat eröffnet, es soll Eröffnungsangebote geben, die bis einschließlich Sonntag (verkaufsoffen) gelten. 

Wer noch eine Leistungsdiagnose machen möchte, kann das Angebot für EUR 69,-  am Montag, 09.03.2009, im Radschlag in Stuttgart Vaihingen nutzen. Termin bitte telefonisch ausmachen.
http://www.radschlag-stuttgart.de/


----------



## Matthias247 (7. März 2009)

Wetter war ja heute noch richtig gut. Hab jetzt im Laufe des Nachmittags richtig Lust auf fahren bekommen, aber da wärs schon zu spät gewesen.
Mal schauen wies morgen ist, da ist aber wohl wieder Regengefahr 

Im neuen Bikemax war ich mal. Sehr überlaufen (interessant wieviele Leute doch Rad fahren), riesig, aber wenig wirklich interessante Sachen.


----------



## exel (7. März 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Im neuen Bikemax war ich mal. Sehr überlaufen (interessant wieviele Leute doch Rad fahren), riesig, aber wenig wirklich interessante Sachen.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Interessante Fahrräder hab ich nicht gefunden (also Federweg >140mm)  und wenn's dann doch mal interessantes Zubehör zu kaufen gab haben mich die Preise ein bisschen abgeschreckt. Aber der Megaknaller ist die Webcam auf der Bikemax-Seite


----------



## carmin (7. März 2009)

Da stehn ja lauter Flaschen auf dem Tresen...  Heben die jetzt noch einen?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. März 2009)

War gerade eine (sehr kurze) Runde unterwegs. Irgendwie ist der Blick aus dem Fenster trügerisch. Sobald man im Wald ist, findet man ungefähr 10cm hohen Schneematsch vor, in dem man quasi nicht vorwärtskommt. Am besten gehts dann noch in den Reifenspuren, die man vorfindet. Tolles Training fürs Gleichgewicht 
Schade drum, Temperatur war angenehm.

Hoffentlich taut das ganze bis nächstes WE mal weg.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DaBoom (8. März 2009)

War heute vormittag für eineinhalb Stunden draußen unterwegs.
Im Wald lag Schnee und auf den Feldern gabs ordentlich Seitenwind.

Mit den Race Kings über Schnee zu fahren hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (8. März 2009)

Seitenwind? Da hast was falsch gemacht. Aufm Weg ins Nagoldtal wars Gegenwind, beim zurückfahren Rückenwind - naja zumindest fast immer...

@matthias bist noch aufs Ergo oder hast ne Extrarunde mitm Hardtail gedreht, oder gar gefaulenzt? (wenn sich das in Kirchzarten net rächt....  )

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (8. März 2009)

plusminus: Naja, die 20km hab ich noch vollgemacht 
Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend nochne Indoor Runde mache. 
Jetzt wird erstmal Waschmaschine ausgeleert.


----------



## luca 2002 (12. März 2009)

Bevor der Fred einschläft weil alle in der IG schreiben. Will denn jemand am Samstag km machen ? Ich würde gern 3-4 Stunden fahren, allerdings mit höherem Asphaltanteil da mir der Schönbuch zZeit zu matschig und zu kräftezehrend ist.  
Gruß an alle Marathonstarter )


----------



## cafescup (12. März 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Bevor der Fred einschläft weil alle in der IG schreiben. Will denn jemand am Samstag km machen ? Ich würde gern 3-4 Stunden fahren, allerdings mit höherem Asphaltanteil da mir der Schönbuch zZeit zu matschig und zu kräftezehrend ist.
> Gruß an alle Marathonstarter )



Jepp...

der Fred hier sollte nun wirklich nicht einschlafen.
Ich bin am Samstag vrsl. bis ca. 15:00 Uhr auf der Retro Classic, Wenn es da nicht zu spät wird, würde ich gerne noch ne Runde fahren.

Am Sonntag müsste man das Wetter mal abwarten.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (13. März 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Bevor der Fred einschläft weil alle in der IG schreiben. Will denn jemand am Samstag km machen ? Ich würde gern 3-4 Stunden fahren, allerdings mit höherem Asphaltanteil da mir der Schönbuch zZeit zu matschig und zu kräftezehrend ist.


da wär ich dabei, sofern wir so gegen 15 Uhr zurück sein können.  (Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass ich nicht mit Jürgen fahren möchte, sondern hat den Hintergrund, dass mich jemand nach der Retro Classic besucht )


----------



## Matthias247 (13. März 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Bevor der Fred einschläft weil alle in der IG schreiben. Will denn jemand am Samstag km machen ? Ich würde gern 3-4 Stunden fahren, allerdings mit höherem Asphaltanteil da mir der Schönbuch zZeit zu matschig und zu kräftezehrend ist.
> Gruß an alle Marathonstarter )



Wäre dabei, und die Ziele (3-4h und nicht unbedingt die matschigsten Stellen mitnehmen) würden mir gut passen.
Start nach 15:00 wäre mir zu spät, da wirds ja schon wieder kühl und dunkel. Ich würde eher so um 11 starten wollen.


----------



## carmin (13. März 2009)

Ja das würde doch passen... 11+4=15
Wo treffen?  Wohin fahren?


----------



## Matthias247 (13. März 2009)

Mir prinzipiell egal. Können ja einfach den üblichen Treffpunkt (Real) ansetzen.
Strecke könnt ihr entscheiden wie ihr wollt, bin n schlechter Guide 

Ich muss  nur wissen, ob ich das Rad mit den "Sumpfdingern" nehmen muss oder obs das andere auch tut


----------



## carmin (13. März 2009)

Also Sumpfdinger sicher net 

Was die Route angeht, da hat luca (wenn ihm die Uhrzeit zusagt) als Auskenner bestimmt eine gute im Kopf.  Wenn nicht, pack ich halt meine Karte aus, und dann finden wir eine Runde, hat letzte Woche auch geklappt.  ZB via Aichtal nach Tü und zurück, wär doch mal ein Ziel.  Richtung Westen könnte vom Wind uognäm sein...


----------



## luca 2002 (13. März 2009)

Hallo Carmin/Matthias
via Aichtal nach Tübingen durchs Neckartal und über Bebenhausen durch den Schönbuch Richtung Holzgerlingen sollten rund 70 km sein. Wäre dann aber eine Trainingsrunde mit hohem Asphalt- und Waldautobahnenanteil. Krasses Gegenteil zu Geislingen ? Abfahrt 11 Uhr wäre für mich auch in Ordnung. Wenn wir die Runde fahren würde ich den Treffpunkt aber auf die Panzerkaserne/Musberg verlegen.  
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. März 2009)

klingt doch prima.  Klar ist das nicht Geislingen, aber andere Umstände erfordern andere Lösungen. 

Der Treffpunkt is mir jetzt noch nicht so ganz klar...? (Panzerkaserne oder Musberg...?)  Kannaberauchanmirliegen,..isschonspät


----------



## carmin (14. März 2009)

ok, sofern niemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag hat, bin ich um 11 am Strommast der Panzerkaserne.  Zur Route usw können wir dann ja auch noch schwatten.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. März 2009)

komme auch zur Panzerkaserne. Bis dann


----------



## luca 2002 (14. März 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre dann: Ihr fahrt von der Panzerkaserne Richtung Musberg. Am Autoparkplatz in Musberg auf der Anhöhe würde ich auf euch warten. Ihr habt ca. 10 Minuten Fahrzeit bis dorthin. Ist euch der Parkplatz bekannt ?


----------



## Matthias247 (14. März 2009)

Du meinst hierhin?
Sollte machbar sein.

@carmin: Wir treffen uns dann um 11 am Strommast Panzerkaserne, oder?


----------



## luca 2002 (14. März 2009)

Perfekt ) , Also dann bis 11.10 Uhr


----------



## carmin (14. März 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @carmin: Wir treffen uns dann um 11 am Strommast Panzerkaserne, oder?


jau, super, bis gleich


----------



## Matthias247 (14. März 2009)

So, wir sind wieder zurück. 
Für alle Freunde der großen bunten Bilder: So sahs aus


----------



## carmin (14. März 2009)

joa, war ne perfekte Runde für diesen frühlingshaften Tag... Danke Euch! Und im Schönbuch siehts ja auch wieder sehr manierlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (14. März 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> joa, war ne perfekte Runde für diesen frühlingshaften Tag... Danke Euch! Und im Schönbuch siehts ja auch wieder sehr manierlich aus.



ich muss sagen, lt. Matthias Link, habt ihr was feines gefahren

Ich war mit Ra. unterwegs. Am Start haben wir nichts böses gedacht, da kam uns INT3NS3 entgegen. Wir haben uns dann zu Dritt unsere Gegend näher angesehen, und festgestellt, dass es hier Trailmäßig ganz nette Gebiete gibt. 
Mal sehen was daraus wird.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (14. März 2009)

@ all


ich würde *morgen ca. 10:30Uhr* bei passendem Wetter ne Runde bis 13:00 Uhr fahren.

Wer wäre mit dabei ?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (14. März 2009)

Bei passendem Wetter ja. Aber es sieht ja sehr nach Regen aus


----------



## plusminus (14. März 2009)

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenns beim Marathon regnet?


----------



## DaBoom (14. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenns beim Marathon regnet?


----------



## Matthias247 (14. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenns beim Marathon regnet?


Es hat nicht zu regnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (14. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenns beim Marathon regnet?



Da ist ne andere Jahreszeit = es ist wärmer 

und ob man dann von innen nach aussen durchnässt oder umgekehrt ist eh wurscht 

PS: wenn ich morgen fahre dann poste ich`s vorher


----------



## toddy (14. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenns beim Marathon regnet?



Oder die Trails schlammig sind?


----------



## plusminus (14. März 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Oder die Trails schlammig sind?



beim Marathon gibts ne kostenlose Kärcherstation - bei mir in MÖ vorm Haus net


----------



## cafescup (15. März 2009)

Soda Moin Moin,

ich würde so um 10:30 Uhr ne Runde drehen.
Was und wo ist mir dabei egal.


Ist wer mit dabei?

Greetz cafescup


----------



## symore (15. März 2009)

Ich rolle jetzt 'ne lockere asphaltrunde. Starte jetzt in Altdorf, Treffpunkt wäre dann zwischen BB und Holzgerlingen (am besten bei der IBM-Kreuzung um 10:30 Uhr). Schick Dir ne PM mit der Tel.Nr., falls Interesse besteht.
MfG Holger


----------



## rookee (15. März 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> ...Wir haben uns dann zu Dritt unsere Gegend näher angesehen, und festgestellt, dass es hier Trailmäßig ganz nette Gebiete gibt.
> Mal sehen was daraus wird.



du sprichst in Rätseln. meinst du vorhandene oder denkbare Trails???


----------



## cafescup (15. März 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> du sprichst in Rätseln. meinst du vorhandene oder denkbare Trails???



Ich meine damit das Vorhaben einen passenden Ersatz für`s Panzergelände zu finden. Also denkbare Trails.


@ ALL

wie sieht`s mit *Stammtisch morgen 20:00 Uhr im Brauhaus *aus?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (16. März 2009)

Nachdem sich zum Stammtisch keiner meldet, werde ich heute mal ganz relaxed ne Sofa-Runde einlegen.


----------



## Benyamin (16. März 2009)

bei Stammtischen kann ich nicht aufm Fahrrad sitzen 

Scherz!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Runde dabei.
Werde nen neuen Kumpel mitbringen - natürlich mit Helm. Hoffe es wird wieder lustig =)


----------



## Matthias247 (17. März 2009)

Wie siehts denn nun mal wieder mit unter der Woche fahren aus? Die Witterung ist ja wieder gut. Dunkel wirds aber immer noch sein. 

Heute wäre bei mir so ab 18:00 möglich, Donnerstag evtl. auch früher.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (17. März 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nun mal wieder mit unter der Woche fahren aus? Die Witterung ist ja wieder gut. Dunkel wirds aber immer noch sein.
> 
> Heute wäre bei mir so ab 18:00 möglich, Donnerstag evtl. auch früher.
> 
> ...




Hi Matthias, was heißt bei dir am Do. auch früher mit fahren?


----------



## Matthias247 (17. März 2009)

Früher hieße wohl frühestens 16:00, denn arbeiten muss schon.
Aber da gingen zumindest noch 2,5h im Hellen.

Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Golden_Willow (17. März 2009)

Ja das wäre bei mir perfekt da ich Nachtschicht habe! Wann weißt du bescheid ob es bei dir so früh geht?
Kannst ja mir bescheid geben und dann machen wir was aus, ok!?


----------



## DaBoom (17. März 2009)

ggf. schließe ich mich euch an

@luca 2002
Na, kommst auch noch? dann wären wir komplett


----------



## Matthias247 (17. März 2009)

Also aus jetziger Sicht gehts um 16:00. Aber kann halt nicht garantieren, dass am Donnerstag nichts mehr dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Golden_Willow (17. März 2009)

Dann schauen wir am do. ok! War gerade zwei Stunden locker biken!
Bis dann!


----------



## jack ass (17. März 2009)

Hi,kennt Ihr mich noch??War mal mit euch am Bärenschlössle.
Donnerstag würde ich gern mifahren(wo fahrt Ihr los?)
Könnt ja Bescheid geben...;-)))
Danke,Gruß Micha


----------



## DaBoom (17. März 2009)

jack ass schrieb:


> Hi,kennt Ihr mich noch??War mal mit euch am Bärenschlössle.
> Donnerstag würde ich gern mifahren(wo fahrt Ihr los?)
> Könnt ja Bescheid geben...;-)))
> Danke,Gruß Micha



War das DIE Tour an der der Jürgen seinen Tacho verloren hat?


----------



## jack ass (17. März 2009)

Genau die.......;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (17. März 2009)

Ich muß passen am Do. Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß. Gruß Michael


----------



## eisenzwerg (18. März 2009)

Wäre am Donnerstag auch dabei. Endlich mal wieder.


----------



## cafescup (18. März 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> War das DIE Tour an der der Jürgen seinen Tacho verloren hat?



Den Tacho habe ich viel später verloren. Es war die Tour bei der Dein Kumpel Christoph dabei war.


Also ich könnte am *Donnerstag ab 16:30 Uhr.* Real oder Panzer ist egal.
Der Heimweg vom Geschäft kostet hat Zeit.

Wenn das zeitlich passt bin ich dabei !! 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (18. März 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Den Tacho habe ich viel später verloren. Es war die Tour bei der Dein Kumpel Christoph dabei war.
> 
> 
> Also ich könnte am *Donnerstag ab 16:30 Uhr.* Real oder Panzer ist egal.
> ...



Hi, Jürgen!

Hast du nicht an diesen Tag dein Deckel von deinem Lenker verlohren?


----------



## DaBoom (18. März 2009)

Jaja...war der Deckel von der Lefty. 

Der Tacho ist auf der anderen Tour verloren gegangen bei der rein zufällig ebenfalls Golden_Willow dabei war 

Habt ihr euch schon einen Treffpunkt überlegt?


----------



## Golden_Willow (18. März 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Jaja...war der Deckel von der Lefty.
> 
> Der Tacho ist auf der anderen Tour verloren gegangen bei der rein zufällig ebenfalls Golden_Willow dabei war
> 
> Habt ihr euch schon einen Treffpunkt überlegt?



Daniel was soll das den heißen??????

Also mir wäre Panzerkaserne am liebsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benyamin (18. März 2009)

mir auch, um 16.30 :-D


----------



## Matthias247 (18. März 2009)

Also Treffpunkt ist mir egal. Muss bei beiden den Berg hoch 


16:30 ginge dann natürlich auch, ist dann halt noch kürzer hell, aber am Ende wirds ja sowieso dunkel werden.


----------



## cafescup (18. März 2009)

Nun also denn auf mehrfachen Wunsch (kommt mir zeitlich auch etwas entgegen)  


*Donnerstag 19.03.  um 16:30 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne Strommast*

*!! LICHT NICHT VERGESSEN !!*


@DaBoom

 hmmm Deckel von der Lefty, Tacho, man könnt ja meinen....
ABER...nur man könnt !! sonst nix

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (20. März 2009)

MOin alle.
Wer fährt denn am Samstag nachmittag so gegen 15 Uhr oder so?

Zwerg


----------



## eisenzwerg (21. März 2009)

So, ich fahr dann mal bei der 13 °° Uhr Runde mit.

Mfg

Zwerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. März 2009)

Hallo, 

für alle Aufgeschlossene, die mal über den Tellerrand (z.B. den von Finale ) blicken möchten, hier ein kleiner Tip. 
In Frankreich gibt es jedes Jahr ein MTB-Festival in den Portes Du Soleil (Les Gets, Morzine, Avoriaz, Chatel, Champery...) und zwar dieses Jahr am 27 und 28 Juni. 

Die Veranstaltung ist kein Rennen sondern einfach nur eine Spaßveranstaltung mit z.B. einer 75 Km Runde mit 6.500 negativen Höhenmetern und 500 positiven (dank 12 Liften), Verpflegungsstationen mit typischen Produkten aus der Region, einer Messeveranstaltung und natürlich auch Parties am Abend. 

Entfernung bis zu den PDS sind ca. 480 km und man kann gut noch ein oder 2 Tage zum Biken dranhängen (oder auch 2 Monate ohne das es einem langweilig wird).
Ich war schon ein paar mal da und ich kann es empfehlen. 

Wer sich mal ein Eindruck machen möchte hier ein kleiner Film über letztes Jahr:
http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/index.jsp?c=65900

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (21. März 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus mit:
*
Morgen (Sonntag) 10:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Real im Röhrerweg*

Wer ist mit dabei ?

PS: ich sollte ca. 14:30 Uhr zurück sein.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (21. März 2009)

Nachtrag:

Tour je nach Absprache

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (21. März 2009)

Hi Jürgen ich wäre dabei! ist 11 uhr auch ok!


----------



## Benyamin (21. März 2009)

10:30 klingt gut und 2e wieder da klingt auch sehr gut! 

Wenns so geht, dann kommen wir zwei (ich und Julian)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (22. März 2009)

Wenn ich bis dahin meine Radteile wiedervereinigt habe, bin ich auch mit von der Partie... wartet also nicht auf mich.


----------



## cafescup (22. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

jetzt habe ich verpennt, hab gerade meine Augen aufgemacht. ich schaffe das um 10:30 Uhr leider nicht. Sorry

Trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Benyamin (22. März 2009)

Huch wer wird denn dann am start sein?!?!?

Ich hoffe wir schaffen es noch


----------



## carmin (22. März 2009)

Dann warn das heute Böblinger Individualreisen ;-)


----------



## jack ass (22. März 2009)

Hallo MTB-Treffler,wollte ja am Donnerstag schon mitfahren.
Aber leider hat mich die Grippe dahin gerafft bis einschließlich gestern.Heute geht es schon wieder etwas besser...;-))
Könnt ihr mir Bescheid geben wann ihr nächste Woche unterwegs seid?Danke.
Gruß Micha


----------



## toddy (23. März 2009)

Hey Ra,

PDS steht bei mir für dieses Jahr noch ganz hoch im Kurs, aber am Samstag fahre ich lieber nach Finale , ich denke in PDS komme ich jetzt mit dem Bike noch nicht so weit 

Kann es sein, dass die Veranstalltung am 27/28 sowas wie die Eröffnung ist, ich denke irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt erst die ganzen Sommerbahnen laufen 

Wie sieht es in PDS eigentlich mir den Franzosen aus, aktzeptieren die auch englisch, oder machen die einen auf national?

lg toddy



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für alle Aufgeschlossene, die mal über den Tellerrand (z.B. den von Finale ) blicken möchten, hier ein kleiner Tip.
> In Frankreich gibt es jedes Jahr ein MTB-Festival in den Portes Du Soleil (Les Gets, Morzine, Avoriaz, Chatel, Champery...) und zwar dieses Jahr am 27 und 28 Juni.
> ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. März 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Veranstalltung am 27/28 sowas wie die Eröffnung ist, ich denke irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt erst die ganzen Sommerbahnen laufen



korrekt, die Saison ist leider nur sehr kurz in den PDS. Das komplette Gebiet ist nur von Ende Juni bis Ende August/Anfang September geöffnet.


toddy schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in PDS eigentlich mir den Franzosen aus, aktzeptieren die auch englisch, oder machen die einen auf national?



Die Ausländer dürfen die Lifte nicht benutzen und müssen die Bikes hochschieben 

Spaß beiseite, i.d.R. sind die sehr touristenorientiert. Die meisten Ausländer dort sind immer noch Engländer und wenn die zurechtkommen, dann wir Deutsche allemal. 
Es kann immer mal vorkommen, dass ein Kellner sich nicht viel Mühe gibt Dich zu verstehen, aber das passiert ja schließlich auch in Bayern (wo ein Kellner als höflich gilt, wenn er nicht handgreiflich wird)

Im übrigen kann man die Passportes auch an jedem anderem Tag (in der Saison) fahren, halt ohne Verpflegungsstationen.

Das Ticket für das ganze Skigebiet ist recht günstig. Letztes Jahr glaube ich 18,00 pro Tag (ist aber anscheinend dieses Jahr etwas teurer geworden) (Wildbad kostet glaube ich pro Tag 25,00 Euro).

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. März 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

The Morzine Les-Gets lifts open June 13th and close September 6th
The whole Portais du Soleil lift system open June 27th and close August 30th.

Preise hab ich für 2009 nicht gefunden. 

Für die Passportes gibt es keine Plätze mehr, es sind bereits 3.700 Biker angemeldet. Da sieht man mal wie erfolgreich die Veranstaltung ist. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (25. März 2009)

@ALL

am kommenden Wochenende wird wieder die Uhr aud Sommerzeit umgestellt.

Ich schlage vor:
*ab Donnerstag, 02.4. wieder die Feierabendrunde einzuführen. 
Abfahrt würde ich 18:00 Uhr sagen.*​
Wie sieht es mit unser Gemeinschaft aus?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookee (25. März 2009)

@ Ra.

nettes video 

wenn du Pläne schmiedest dieses Jahr wieder hin zu fahren, lass es mich wissen. 
Zeit und Lust sprechen bei mir eine klare Sprache 

vielleicht findet sich ja ein nettes Trüppchen für so ein Event...

.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. März 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> *ab Donnerstag, 02.4. wieder die Feierabendrunde einzuführen.
> Abfahrt würde ich 18:00 Uhr sagen.*​



Bin auf jeden Fall dafür 
Allerdings würde ich zur Zeit noch nen etwas früheren Start vorschlagen, also z.B. 17:30, so dass man noch möglichst lange ohne Licht auskommt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## toddy (26. März 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> vielleicht findet sich ja ein nettes Trüppchen für so ein Event...
> 
> .


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. März 2009)

@Tasse: Bin dabei, allerdings erst eien Woche später da ich mal wieder Spätschicht habe.


----------



## toddy (26. März 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> korrekt, die Saison ist leider nur sehr kurz in den PDS. Das komplette Gebiet ist nur von Ende Juni bis Ende August/Anfang September geöffnet.
> 
> 
> Die Ausländer dürfen die Lifte nicht benutzen und müssen die Bikes hochschieben
> ...



Dann sollte ich auch zurecht kommen!
Habe aus Italien viel Erfahrung mit Händen und Füßen 

Ich glaub, dass interessante sind vor allem die Wochentickets, meine was gesehen zu haben, von 60-70 Euro für die ganze Woche, kann das sein?

Kennst du das Buch???
http://www.vtopo.com/?-VTOPO-Portes-du-Soleil-


----------



## toddy (26. März 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> The Morzine Les-Gets lifts open June 13th and close September 6th
> The whole Portais du Soleil lift system open June 27th and close August 30th.
> ...




Nachtrag zum Nachtrag 

Fährst du jetzt zur Eröffnung hin oder später?
Bei der Eröffnung wäre mir als Einsteiger wohl eh zu viel Betrieb, zudem soll das Wetter wohl noch nicht so stabil sein!

Habe auch schon den Thread im Auge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369708


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (26. März 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> @ Ra.
> 
> nettes video
> 
> ...




Wobei, dass werde ich wohl erst nächste Woche entscheiden, ob ich mit dir nochmal biken gehen


----------



## rookee (26. März 2009)

@ alter SPAMER
Du weißt doch, dass ich oben *UND* unten am Berg auf dich warte. Ich bin noch nie ohne dich weitergefahren...


----------



## toddy (26. März 2009)

Stimmt, du wartest unten auch immer, wenn ich dir 10 min Vorsrung gegeben habe und das du oben wartest liegt daran, dass du den Weg nicht kennst


----------



## Golden_Willow (26. März 2009)

Ich würde auch eher etwas früher los fahren so 17-17.30 Uhr, wird ja schon noch relativ schnell dunkel.





cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> am kommenden Wochenende wird wieder die Uhr aud Sommerzeit umgestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBoom (26. März 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Stimmt, du wartest unten auch immer, wenn ich dir 10 min Vorsrung gegeben habe...






toddy schrieb:


> und das du oben wartest liegt daran, dass du den Weg nicht kennst


Bei deinen wegoptimierten Strecken 
Erinnere dich da nur an vorletzte Woche 

Jaja, in magicmaps


----------



## toddy (26. März 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Bei deinen wegoptimierten Strecken
> Erinnere dich da nur an vorletzte Woche
> 
> Jaja, in magicmaps



Das fahren wir noch aus!!!
Natürlich erst nach meinem Trainingslager


----------



## cafescup (26. März 2009)

@ALL

am kommenden Wochenende wird wieder die Uhr auf Sommerzeit umgestellt.

*Korrektur der Startzeit:*
*ab Donnerstag, 02.04.  Feierabendrunde 
Abfahrt  17:30 Uhr*​Wie sieht es mit unser Gemeinschaft aus?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## jack ass (26. März 2009)

Und wo???
Gruß Micha


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. März 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dass interessante sind vor allem die Wochentickets, meine was gesehen zu haben, von 60-70 Euro für die ganze Woche, kann das sein?
> 
> Kennst du das Buch???
> http://www.vtopo.com/?-VTOPO-Portes-du-Soleil-



Wir hatten 2007 über das Office de Tourisme eine Wohnung und eine Wochenkarte gekauft, damals haben wir für den Lift 48,00 Euro bezahlt. Wenn Du Sie so kauft waren es letztes Jahr glaube ich 56,00 Euro. Dieses Jahr soll sie noch etwas teurer werden. 

Das Buch habe ich schon gesehen, ein paar Göttinger, die wir da getroffen hatten, haben eins gehabt. Wir fahren seit 2003 da jedes Jahr ein paar Tage hin und ich kenne mich relativ gut aus, daher habe ich mir das Buch noch nicht gekauft. Wenn Du es Dir zulegen solltest, kann ich ja mal reinschauen und Dir noch ein paar persönliche Empfehlungen geben. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## cafescup (26. März 2009)

jack ass schrieb:


> Und wo???
> Gruß Micha



Das wird immer einen Tag vorher hier im Forum bekannt gegeben.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. März 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Nachtrag
> 
> Fährst du jetzt zur Eröffnung hin oder später?
> Bei der Eröffnung wäre mir als Einsteiger wohl eh zu viel Betrieb, zudem soll das Wetter wohl noch nicht so stabil sein!
> ...



Wir fahren am Eröffnungswochenende mit einer Gruppe von 8 Mann hin, wir biken nur so, ohne an der Passport teilzunehmen. Die Unterkunft ist aber auch schon voll. 
Ob das Wetter stabiler ist kann ich nicht sagen. 

Greetz ra.


----------



## carmin (28. März 2009)

Fährt wer morgen?  Meine Präferenz wäre möglichst lang & schlammarm, mit Rücksicht auf die Kollegen mit Familie gern auch nur mal vormittags (7-12?) oder nur nachmittags (13-19?).


----------



## Matthias247 (28. März 2009)

Melde mal prinzipiell Interesse für morgen an. Tendenziell aber eher Start mittag/nachmittags.


----------



## luca 2002 (28. März 2009)

Ich bin gesundheitlich ein bißchen angeschlagen. Fahren würde ich morgen aber, nur nicht ganz so lang. 2-3 Stunden würden mir morgen reichen. Zeitlich wäre ich morgen auch flexibel.


----------



## carmin (28. März 2009)

Hajo, wenn sonst niemand eine Meinung hat  würde ich einfach 13:00 vorschlagen.  Wir können beim Treffpunkt ja wieder luca entgegenkommen, dann passt das auch mit der Tourdauer.  Hast eine Idee für die Richtung?  Mein default wäre halt wieder was in Nord-Süd-Richtung ;-)


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2009)

ich wäre evtl. kurzfistig um 13:00 Uhr auch dabei.
Legt doch einfach mal einen Treffpunkt fest.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (29. März 2009)

Ist 13 Uhr zu früh?  Sind die Tourvorstellungen nicht kompatibel?  Wie ist das Schweigen zu interpretieren...?

Ich hänge ja durchaus der These an, dass wir auch in einem nichtzentralistischen, chaotischen, agentengetriebenen Prozess zu optimalen Entscheidungen kommen -- aber Kommunikation ist dafür unabdingbar. ;-)  Schwätzed, Leud!

Also ich wär jetzt mal *13:30 am Strommast der Panzerkaserne*.  Dann können wir 13:45--13:50 am Musberg-Parkplatz sein, sofern luca dorthin kommen möchte.  Das weitere ergibt sich unterwegs.


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2009)

Na das ist ja ein Wort.

Wenn alles klar geht, bin ich um 13:00 an der Panzer.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (29. März 2009)

Trails oder Schotter/Asphalt?

+-

@jürgen: der vorschlag war 1330 nicht 1300!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (29. März 2009)

uppps... ok 13:30 an der Panzer

@ +/-  Ich denke mal Schotter oder carmin ?

Greetz


----------



## carmin (29. März 2009)

Also meistens, wenn ich mir aus Schlammangst Schotter vornehme, kommen doch Trails raus.  Ich hab mich da leider nicht so unter Kontrolle.  Wie gesagt, das weitere ergibt sich unterwegs ;-)  Zumal sowieso IHR guiden müsst ;-)


----------



## plusminus (29. März 2009)

Wir haben uns gestern halt schon gut gesuhlt und ich würd einfach gern nur locker rumrollern. Aber wir können ja schauen. Falls die Vorstellungen auseinanderdriften kann man sich ja recht leicht trennen.

Denke ich bin um 1330 am Strommast.

+-


----------



## luca 2002 (29. März 2009)

Guten Morgen, ich bin dann um 13:30 beim Strommast an der Panzerkaserne.


----------



## carmin (29. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> ich würd einfach gern nur locker rumrollern


Klingt gut!  Bin da beliebig diskussionsfreudig


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2009)

Von mir aus bin ich beim Rumrollen gerne mit dabei

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (29. März 2009)

oje: Jürgen und rumrollern. Da stell ich meinen Begrenzer schonmal hoch 

Hab in die IG (glaub das ist jetzt die offizielle Bezeichnung) mal ne Anfrage zwecks Stammtisch gestellt.
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2009)

Also ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Mehr als rumrollen ist bei mir auch nich drin, bin auch leicht am kränkeln 



> oje: Jürgen und rumrollern. Da stell ich meinen Begrenzer schonmal hoch


Das dacht ich mir auch  GA5 rumrollen oder so


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hab in die IG (glaub das ist jetzt die offizielle Bezeichnung) mal ne Anfrage zwecks Stammtisch gestellt.
> +-



Ich wäre am Montag beim Stammtisch wenn alles glatt geht auch dabei


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (29. März 2009)

Hallo, 

@Carmin: vielen Dank für den familienfreundlichen Vorschlag für eine Tour. Ich wollte erst mal das Wetter abwarten bevor ich mich entscheide. 

Wir (Slayer-Rider, Zebourde und wahrscheinlich der Moritz) gehen heute Nachmittag zum streeten/moschen nach Stuttgart.
Da sollte es kein Schlamm geben.

Greetz vom Ra.


----------



## plusminus (29. März 2009)

Melde mich ab! "Muss" im 7M ne Wandertour für den Schichtausflug meiner Schwester auskundschaften. Die haben den Termin vorverlegt und jetzt steh ich a weng unter Zugzwang. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen Abend!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2009)

So, schön wars. Und da der Akku noch nicht ganz leer war, kann ich euch auch sagen wo wir waren:






Der Track ist angehängt. Dateiendung muss aber wieder zurück in .gpx geändert werden.


----------



## carmin (29. März 2009)

kewl 
Von oben sieht die Runde sogar richtig sinnvoll aus -- alle Wälder im Westen abgeklappert 
Jetzt bin ich schon gespannt, wann sich unser neues Mitglied Philipp anmeldet ;-)


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2009)

Kommt bestimmt bald 
Immerhin hat er ja im Gegensatz zu den heutigen Teilnehmern schon n anständiges Rad (mit Stahlfederdämpfer!)

Zum Bild: Haben wir bewusst die Schleife links gefahren?
Und da bei dir ja Forum Team steht: Warum kann ich nicht direkt .gpx mit 190kB hochladen, sondern nur pdfs?


----------



## carmin (29. März 2009)

In der Liste der Dateigrößenbeschränkungen hab ich auch schon erfolglos versucht, eine Regel zu finden...
Aber wenn Dein gpx zippst, kommst auf 24k, da ist noch viel Luft bis 60k 
Kann ja mal fragen, aber die Verantwortlichen sind grade etwas lädiert und brauchen Ruhe :-/


----------



## gui0711 (30. März 2009)

@ all
Danke fürs Mitfahren und fahren lassen ;-)
Und ja, schön war's, wenn auch mehr anders als sonst. 

@ Matthias247


> Zum Bild: Haben wir bewusst die Schleife links gefahren?



Äh sorry, nein, das war keine Absicht, da hatte der Aushilfsnavigator kurzfristig den Kontakt zu den GPS-Satelliten verloren *hüstel*
Wenn wir nochmal da hin wollen, dann ohne Schleife, dafür aber mit Axt und/oder Säge. Die Gegenrichtung macht deutlich mehr Spaß.

Grüße
Gui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (30. März 2009)

Hallo Jungs, endlich bekommen wir wieder richtig schönes Bike-Wetter! Deshalb würde ich am Donnerstag gerne mal wieder mitfahren auch um euch mal wieder zu treffen. Habt ihr schon ne Runde geplant? Und wenn ja wie siehts aus mit dem Trailanteil? 

Gruß exel


----------



## laempel (30. März 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So, schön wars. Und da der Akku noch nicht ganz leer war, kann ich euch auch sagen wo wir waren:
> Der Track ist angehängt. Dateiendung muss aber wieder zurück in .gpx geändert werden.



Da seid ihr ja fast an meinem Haus vorbei gefahren. Wenn mein Dauerschnupfen (seit fast 2 Monaten) mal weg ist, fahr ich auch mal wieder mit...

Bei Dätzingen gibt es nooch ein paar nette Weglein (wenn auch nur kurz...)


----------



## carmin (31. März 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Und wenn ja wie siehts aus mit dem Trailanteil?


Der darf jetzt gern auch wieder steigen... wiewohl die Holzwirtschaft da einiges sehr übel zugerichtet hat, wie wir auch am Sonntag wieder feststellen mussten.


----------



## carmin (1. April 2009)

Ähem, trifft sich morgen (Donnerstag) eine Truppe um 17:30 am Röhrer-Weg-real?  (Mein Beisein kann ich noch nicht garantieren.)


----------



## cafescup (1. April 2009)

Ich wäre gerne dabei, kann aber nur kurzfristig zusagen, da ich evtl. um 17:00 Uhr ein Unfallopfer am Airport holen muss.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. April 2009)

Hi, 

hier mal ein Bild von La Palma:





Da hascht Du die Nebelrückschlussleuchte scho anmachen können 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. April 2009)

Wer isch na dees abr au älles gwäe?


----------



## exel (1. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Ähem, trifft sich morgen (Donnerstag) eine Truppe um 17:30 am Röhrer-Weg-real?  (Mein Beisein kann ich noch nicht garantieren.)


Ich wär dabei. Was für Streckenideen gibts denn?


----------



## DaBoom (2. April 2009)

Bin nicht dabei, kann euch aber von meiner gestrigen Runde die trails Birkensee(nach dem Steg) und Teufelsbrücke empfehlen.
Eselstritt nur bedingt 

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. April 2009)

Bei mir klappts voraussichtlich leider doch net :-/
Hoffe, es findet sich noch mindestens ein(e) Mitfahrer(in) für den exel


----------



## cafescup (2. April 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus am 

*Samstag, 04.04. um 13:30 Uhr am Realparkplatz
*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Wer hat Tourenvorschläge?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (3. April 2009)

@ ALL 

noch eine zusätzliche Info:

Über die Homepage haben sich in den letzten Tagen 2 weitere neue Interessenten gemeldet. (1x All Mountain und 1x ??)

Diese würden gerne auf der morgigen Runde mitfahren.

Also, wer ist *morgen 13:30Uhr am Real Parkplatz Röhrerweg *noch mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (3. April 2009)

Bin leider auswärts, aber Euch viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## Matthias247 (3. April 2009)

Bin vorraussichtlich dabei. Aber nur wenn wir schneller fahren als heute, das war so ermüdend lahm


----------



## DaBoom (3. April 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin vorraussichtlich dabei. Aber nur wenn wir schneller fahren als heute, das war so ermüdend lahm



Hey, dass hab ich gelesen. 
Lag an der schleifenden Scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mmachine (3. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich bin bisher noch nicht mit euch gefahren und hätte morgen Interesse an einer mittleren Saisoneinstiegs-Runde. 
Wie ist denn euer derzeitiger Trainingszustand und wie lang wird die Runde morgen etwa? 

Ich frag das sicherheitshalber deshalb, weil ich schon mal mit ein paar von den Böblinger Jungs unterwegs war (z.B. mit Plusminus  auf einer gefühlten 500km-Tour) und dabei ziemlich zu hecheln hatte...

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## plusminus (3. April 2009)

Der Mirko ja hallo. Lang nix mehr gehört.... Hab immer gesagt Du sollst Dich melden wenn Du mal wieder fahren willst oder wir Dein Rad reparieren sollen. Aber seit wir nicht mehr in der gleichen Stadt wohnen......
Häng Dich mal an die BBler ran, da kommst auf Deine Kosten. Fühle mich zur Zeit aber auch ziemlich langsam, kannst also ebenso mit mir fahren.

Was das hier wieder ein Bild vom +- darstellt. Ich bin immer darauf bedacht meine (neuen) Mitfahrer xmal zu fragen ob das Tempo so in Ordnung ist oder ob wir rausnehmen sollen und jetzt sowas


----------



## Matthias247 (3. April 2009)

Also ich könnte mir für morgen ne ausgedehntere Schönbuchrunde gut vorstellen, da war ich nämlich (im Gegensatz zum Rest) schon länger nich mehr. Ausgedehnt heißt bei mir das ich > 50km eigentlich schon gerne fahren würde, man muss ja das Wetter nutzen 

@Mirko: plusminus dürfte hier vom Trainingszustand schon eher die Referenz darstellen, der Rest ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich langsamer. Passiert zwar immer mal wieder das einer der langsamen ne zeitlang ein hohes Tempo fährt, aber insgesamt sind doch alle gemüht ein gemeinsames Tempo zu finden. Und in der Beziehung ist +-, wie er selbst schon sagte, vorbildlich


----------



## Mmachine (3. April 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was das hier wieder ein Bild vom +- darstellt. Ich bin immer darauf bedacht meine (neuen) Mitfahrer xmal zu fragen ob das Tempo so in Ordnung ist oder ob wir rausnehmen sollen und jetzt sowas



Oh, ich hoffe mein Beitrag hat jetzt nicht deine aktuelle Kampagne für "Gemütliches Fahren auf dem kleinen und mittleren Kettenblatt mit +-" o.ä. ruiniert.  

Ja das mit dem Melden is so ne Sache...denn seit meinem letzten Rohbaubesuch vor einigen Monaten hat mein Handy mitsamt allen Telefonnummern der letzten 5 Jahre ein anderer .  Und der wird es jetzt nicht mehr rausrücken falls ich ihn finden würde.

Was das Fahren betrifft, werde ich erst mal ruhig anfangen müssen. Denn trotz aktueller Vorgabe von Dieter Z. zum Abbau von Überstunden habe ich bisher keine Zeit zum Fahren gefunden. Daher habe ich in 2009 erst ca. 50 km auf dem GPS.

Matthias247
Ja, die Sonne muß man ausnutzen.
50 km sollten bei mir schon drin sein. Hab auch noch nen Energieriegel rumliegen und würde eh mit S-Bahn nach BB anreisen. 

Fahrt ihr dann die Forstautobahn oder Trails? Und in welchem Zustand sind die Schönbuchwege derzeit? 
Regen gabs ja schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr...
Frage das, weil ich hinten noch vom Herbst nen mittelmäßig abgefahrenen RR drauf habe, und ich den NN erst suchen und dann auch noch anbauen(!) müßte.


----------



## cafescup (3. April 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also ich könnte mir für morgen ne ausgedehntere Schönbuchrunde gut vorstellen, da war ich nämlich (im Gegensatz zum Rest) schon länger nich mehr. Ausgedehnt heißt bei mir das ich > 50km eigentlich schon gerne fahren würde, man muss ja das Wetter nutzen



Also ich schließe mich Matthias an

@ Mirko

Es wird morgen wohl ein Mix aus Waldautobahn und Trails. Denke mal HW5 usw.

Nun denn ich freue mich auf morgen 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (3. April 2009)

Ich würde auch vorbeischauen. Mir gehts wie Matthias, Schönbuch wär mal wieder ganz nett. 


> Frage das, weil ich hinten noch vom Herbst nen mittelmäßig abgefahrenen RR drauf habe


ääh, RR geht immer, definitiv, ich hab gar nichts anderes.


----------



## Matthias247 (3. April 2009)

Also falls ich mitkomme, dann mit den Fatal Berts. Müssen auch mal wieder gefahren werden


----------



## Mmachine (4. April 2009)

Guten Morgen,
sorry, ich sage mal kurzfristig ab. Werde heute und auch nächste Woche erst mal ein paar kleinere Runden drehen um wieder einigermaßen fit zu werden und dann evtl. nächsten Sa. dazustoßen. 
Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## Matthias247 (4. April 2009)

Wurde irgendwie auch doch etwas anstrengender (und dreckiger) als gedacht. Nachdem der Tacho gesponnen hat jetzt mal die Garmin Daten: 66.3km, 944hm, 4:07 Fahrzeit.


----------



## toddy (7. April 2009)

Hallo Ra,

nachdem ich, (bzw. wir) jetzt aus Finale zurück bin, wieder total begeistert bin und es dir nur empfehlen kann muß ich jetzt doch noch meinen Horizont erweitern und dich nochmal nach PDS fragen. 
Wie empfehlenswert ist den der Ort Chatel??? Hätte da sehr gute Angebote für Ferienwohnungen, 1 Woche im August mit 2 Schlafzimmern für 4 Personen für 350 Euro!

@Rookee und Daseb
wollt ihr nochmal mit mir fahren 

@alle anderen
kann man drüber reden 

lg toddy



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wir hatten 2007 über das Office de Tourisme eine Wohnung und eine Wochenkarte gekauft, damals haben wir für den Lift 48,00 Euro bezahlt. Wenn Du Sie so kauft waren es letztes Jahr glaube ich 56,00 Euro. Dieses Jahr soll sie noch etwas teurer werden.
> 
> Das Buch habe ich schon gesehen, ein paar Göttinger, die wir da getroffen hatten, haben eins gehabt. Wir fahren seit 2003 da jedes Jahr ein paar Tage hin und ich kenne mich relativ gut aus, daher habe ich mir das Buch noch nicht gekauft. Wenn Du es Dir zulegen solltest, kann ich ja mal reinschauen und Dir noch ein paar persönliche Empfehlungen geben.
> 
> Greetz ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. April 2009)

Also falls es innerhalb der 2 "reservierten" Augustwochen liegt meld ich mal vorsichtiges Interesse an.


----------



## Hogen (8. April 2009)

Würde gerne am Donnerstag (morgen, 09.04.) eine Runde mit Euch drehen. Geht da was?

Joachim


----------



## cafescup (8. April 2009)

@ALL

wie sieht`s aus mit morgen:

*Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Real Parkplatz im Röhrerweg*


Wer ist mit dabei? Wer hat Tourenvorschläge?
Bei Bedarf können wir die Abfahrt auch auf 17:30 Uhr legen.


@ MTB-Treff-BB`ler

Bitte schaut doch mal in der IG zwecks Abstimmung vorbei.
Eure Meinung ist dort gefragt.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. April 2009)

Hi, 

Chatel kenne ich persönlich net so gut. Das was ich aber gesehen habe ist klasse. Chatel liegt halt in den PDS ein wenig abseits vom Schuss gemessen an Morzine und Les Gets. 

Greetz ra. 



toddy schrieb:


> Hallo Ra,
> 
> nachdem ich, (bzw. wir) jetzt aus Finale zurück bin, wieder total begeistert bin und es dir nur empfehlen kann muß ich jetzt doch noch meinen Horizont erweitern und dich nochmal nach PDS fragen.
> Wie empfehlenswert ist den der Ort Chatel??? Hätte da sehr gute Angebote für Ferienwohnungen, 1 Woche im August mit 2 Schlafzimmern für 4 Personen für 350 Euro!
> ...


----------



## rookee (8. April 2009)

morgen 17.30 bzw 18 Uhr könnte ich mir gut vorstellen (sofern zeitlich alles nach Plan verläuft). 

Als Tour würde ich mal Richtung Stuggi vorschlagen, speziell dort, wo wir den Sprung von DaBoom über den kicker auf Video gebannt haben. 

Wär das was?

Nur eine HighSpeed Runde werde ich vermutlich nicht durchhalten...


----------



## Matthias247 (8. April 2009)

Bin wahrscheinlich morgen auch dabei. Wenn dann würde ich aber schon 17:30 starten wollen, weil um 20:00 ists halt doch schon langsam dunkel. 

War doch dieser Räuber Burg Trail, oder? Wäre schon wieder ganz nett, allerdings war das ne 50km/1000hm Runde. Das wird in den verfügbaren 2,5 bis 3h schon ne ziemliche Highspeed Runde 
Wenn man direkt hinfährt (Panzerstraße durch, schnell durch Rohr/Vaihingen und dann an den Seen vobei nach oben) gehts evtl., da ist aber dann die Anfahrt wohl eher unspektakulär. Aber wahrscheinlich sollte das besser jemand mit mehr Umgebungskentniss als ich beurteilen


----------



## cafescup (8. April 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheinlich morgen auch dabei. Wenn dann würde ich aber schon 17:30 starten wollen, weil um 20:00 ists halt doch schon langsam dunkel.



Nun gut..dann:


*Donnerstag, 17:30 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne Böblingen am Strommast*

Tourvorschlag in Richtung Stuttgart Bärensee


Wer ist sonst noch dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (8. April 2009)

Matthias du hast recht. die Tour war über 50km lang und 715hm. 
Das wird eher nix... es sei denn... man würde noch früher starten. 

Ich bin relativ flexibel.


----------



## exel (8. April 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> Matthias du hast recht. die Tour war über 50km lang und 715hm.
> Das wird eher nix... es sei denn... man würde noch früher starten.
> 
> Ich bin relativ flexibel.



Oder man fährt die jetzt mal an Ostern  Wär ich auch dabei. Ich kenn die Strecke auch ganz gut.
Vielleicht klappts bei mir morgen auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hogen (9. April 2009)

@ ALL
Ich bin in der Ecke zwar nicht 100% bewandert, aber was haltet Ihr davon: Kaserne - Schießstand - Schönaicher First - im Wald in Rtg. Steinenbronn - hoch zum Parkplatz bei Musberg - Kurzversion wäre zurück über Musberger Sträßle; Variante wäre ein Schlenker in Richtung Vaihingen. Das gäbe vielleicht 25 bis 35 km und nur ein paar hundert Höhenmeter mit kurzen Singletraileinlagen. Zugegeben nix Spektakuläres aber 'ne nette Feierabendrunde. (Ginge auch prima ab Realparkplatz über'n Rauhen Kapf).
See you 17:30 an der Kaserne!
Joachim


----------



## exel (9. April 2009)

Nur als Info damit ihr nicht wartet: Ich bin heut nicht dabei. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## slayerrider (9. April 2009)

*Kostenloser Mountainbike Fahrtechnik-Kurs beim RKV Böblingen:*


*Termin:* 18.04.09 14:30Uhr im Röhrerweg 21

*Beschreibung:*
Der Kurs ist für Mountainbiker mit Grundkenntnissen gedacht und richtet sich vor allem an Touren- und Endurofahrer, die auf den Trails manchmal an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Wer weniger schieben, mehr und schneller fahren möchte, ist hier genau richtig.
Ein ausgebildete Touren-Guide zeigt Euch viele Tipps und Tricks wie Ihr mit mehr Spaß und Sicherheit biken könnt. Es gibt keine Altersbeschränkung, aber man sollte fit sein und regelmäßig biken (1-2mal pro Woche eine Tour).

*Trainingsinhalt:*
-richtige Körperhaltung in allen Situationen
-richtiges Kurvenfahren
-Bunnyhop
-Zusammenspiel von Fahrer und Mountainbike

Bei schönem Wetter wollen wir den Abend gemütlich mit Grillen ausklingen lassen.Grillgut kann mitgebracht oder im benachbarten Supermarkt kurzfristig gekauft werden.

*Mitzubringen:*
-Helm (Pflicht)
-funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (Pflicht)
-Flatpedale/Bärentatzen-Pedale (Empfehlung)
-Knie-Schienbein-Protektoren (Empfehlung)
-Getränk und ggf. Grillgut und sonstige Verpflegung

Bitte meldet Euch rechtzeitig an da die Anzahl der Teilnehmer auf 10 Personen beschränkt ist. Anmeldung an [email protected]

Bei schlechtem Wetter muss der Kurs leider ausfallen. Die Teilnehmer werden ggf. per E-Mail informiert.


----------



## DaBoom (9. April 2009)

Team Alpha meldet:
Schöne Tour durch den Schönbuch 
42,49km	02:19:21	 720hm

Aber viel wichtiger: super Wetter, super geile trails, super Stimmung 

Wie wars bei euch?


----------



## cafescup (9. April 2009)

Der Do. Treff ist auch wieder im Lande.

Hogen war zum ersten Mal mit dabei, und wird nun ebenfalls öfters kommen und hoffentlich noch die besagten Anhänger mitbringen 

Auch bei uns war die Stimmung Erstklassig. Alle Trails wurden mitgenommen. 
Die Panzer war (solange es noch geht) SUPER befahrbar, der Skihang , und die Trails im Sieben Mühlental waren nach der langen Zeit echt mehr als traumhaft.
Als Abschluß haben wir noch die Trails zwischen Steinenbronn und Schönaich unter die Räder genommen.

So sind wir dann nach Hause gefahren: 

Hauptsache ist, wir hatten alle Spaß


----------



## carmin (9. April 2009)

genau ) Hat alles gepasst heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (9. April 2009)

Puuh, ich durfte mal wieder länger arbeiten und komme gerade vom Night-Ride zurück. Hat jemand schon eine längere Tour über die Ostertage im Auge.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> genau ) Hat alles gepasst heute.



Naja, bis auf das mir jetzt das Handgelenk irgendwie weh tut, wenn ichs in ne bestimmte Richtung dreh 
Aber denke das ist halb so schlimm.


----------



## carmin (10. April 2009)

ok, das hatt ich natürlich nicht gemeint ... Rasche Besserung!


----------



## Hogen (10. April 2009)

DANKE für's mitnehmen gestern Abend!    Hier noch schnell die technischen Daten:
45,1 km (ab/bis BB-West), 581 Hm, Start 17:05, Ende 20:10, Fahrzeit 2:42 h, Schnitt 16,7 km/h.

@ all viel Spaß bei Oster-Biken!!!!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (10. April 2009)

hallo

würde mal mitfahren

wann gehts los

gruß kai


p.s. bin heute den ganzentag im schönbuch


----------



## cafescup (10. April 2009)

@ ALL

mal ne spontane Frage:


*Wer hat noch Lust heute 14:30 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?
*

Treffpunktvorschläge?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## proceed (10. April 2009)

Waren heute mal wieder in Richtung Glemseck - Solitude - Botnang und wieder zurück unterwegs. 

Hammerwetter, super Trails und echt anstrengend.

Die genauen Daten hat sicher Toddy auf seinem GPS.


----------



## Matthias247 (11. April 2009)

So, ich vermeld für heute mal 66km/1000hm aus meiner Ex-Heimat. Habe hier auch nen sehr netten Trail (ähnlich HW5, aber noch etwas schmaler) gezeigt bekommen. Wir sehen uns dann nächste Woche wieder.

Und noch ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht für alle die auch das Deuter Trinksystem haben: Habe jetzt das undichte Mundstück meiner Trinkblase durch das neue Helix Valve ersetzt. Das lässt sich jetzt durch Drehen wirklich schließen und scheint dann auch dicht zu sein. Wurde auf meiner Tour heute jedenfalls nicht wie üblich vollgetropft. Dadurch das Mundstück und Kappe rund sind kriegt man die Kappe auch leichter im Fahren drauf.


----------



## Benyamin (13. April 2009)

Wie siehts heute aus??


----------



## Hogen (15. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Anstatt morgen im Siffwetter rumzufahren würde ich heute eine kurze Mittwochabendrunde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (15. April 2009)

Hogen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Anstatt morgen im Siffwetter rumzufahren würde ich heute eine kurze Mittwochabendrunde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?



Hi,

ich bin heute wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren, und bis ich zurück bin habe ich dann bestimmt 70km abgespult. Somit bin ich heute nicht mit dabei... leider 

Aber warten wir mal das morgige Wetter ab.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (15. April 2009)

Hogen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Anstatt morgen im Siffwetter rumzufahren würde ich heute eine kurze Mittwochabendrunde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


Hier!  17:30 Panzerkaserne?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. April 2009)

Würde wahnsinnig gern, kann aber nicht


----------



## Hogen (15. April 2009)

Erst ein spontanes Meeting reingedrückt - jetzt wieder gecancelt ... etwas Chaos im Büro heute.
Wenn's so bleibt wie's gerade aussieht bin ich 17:30 am Strommast.
Oerkmen hat sich gemeldet, kommt vielleicht auch.

Bis denne!


----------



## Hogen (15. April 2009)

Das Rumpfteam meldet 41 km und 552 Hm auf der Wiederholungstour vom letzten Donnerstag (weil's so schön war ). Nur den großen Drop nach Musberg runter haben wir ausgelassen...


----------



## carmin (16. April 2009)

... und dabei hatten wir einen ehemaligen Trialmoppedfahrer mit


----------



## cafescup (16. April 2009)

@ ALL


nun ja, hier auf der Arbeit regnet es gerade. Wie ist es in Böblingen?
Ich wäre heute leider frühestens 18:30 Uhr startklar, gesetzt den Fall es regnet nicht.

Fährt heute sonst noch jemand?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Hogen (16. April 2009)

In Zuffenhausen fängt's auch gerade an zu pieseln...

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, muss wohl noch 'ne ganze Weile im Büro sitzen  und danach zu Hause auch noch ein paar Dinge erledigen. 
Sehen wir uns am Sammstag beim Techniktraining? Ansonsten spätestens nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## cafescup (16. April 2009)

Kostenloser Mountainbike Fahrtechnik-Kurs beim RKV Böblingen:


Termin: 18.04.09 14:30Uhr im Röhrerweg 21

Beschreibung:
Der Kurs ist für Mountainbiker mit Grundkenntnissen gedacht und richtet sich vor allem an Touren- und Endurofahrer, die auf den Trails manchmal an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Wer weniger schieben, mehr und schneller fahren möchte, ist hier genau richtig.
Ein ausgebildete Touren-Guide zeigt Euch viele Tipps und Tricks wie Ihr mit mehr Spaß und Sicherheit biken könnt. Es gibt keine Altersbeschränkung, aber man sollte fit sein und regelmäßig biken (1-2mal pro Woche eine Tour).

Trainingsinhalt:
-richtige Körperhaltung in allen Situationen
-richtiges Kurvenfahren
-Bunnyhop
-Zusammenspiel von Fahrer und Mountainbike

Bei schönem Wetter wollen wir den Abend gemütlich mit Grillen ausklingen lassen.Grillgut kann mitgebracht oder im benachbarten Supermarkt kurzfristig gekauft werden.

Mitzubringen:
-Helm (Pflicht)
-funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (Pflicht)
-Flatpedale/Bärentatzen-Pedale (Empfehlung)
-Knie-Schienbein-Protektoren (Empfehlung)
-Getränk und ggf. Grillgut und sonstige Verpflegung

Bitte meldet Euch rechtzeitig an da die Anzahl der Teilnehmer auf 10 Personen beschränkt ist. Anmeldung an [email protected]

Bei schlechtem Wetter muss der Kurs leider ausfallen. Die Teilnehmer werden ggf. per E-Mail informiert.


@All 

falls das Wetter passt bin ich auch mit dabei. Das wird bestimmt ein riesen Spaß.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (17. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


noch ein paar Infos über den MTB Fahrtechnik-Kurs:

Das Google maps Link zu dem RKV Gelände

Die RKV Webseite
Bis Morgen !


----------



## troll73 (18. April 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

da wohne ich gleich um die Ecke vom Treffpunkt beim Real und hab bisher nix von MTB Treff BB mitbekommen :-(

Was habt Ihr denn für morgen geplant?
Da soll das Wetter ja wieder schön sein.
Würde gerne biken gehen.

Grüße!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. April 2009)

Hallo, 

der Fahrtechnikkurs fällt aufgrund des starken Regens aus. Alle Teilnehmer wurden per Mail verständigt. 

Einen späteren Termin (mit hoffentlich besseren Wetter) werden wir noch bekannt geben.

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2009)

Jemand Interesse an einer Feierabendrunde heute? Start 17:30 oder 18:00 und von meiner Seite aus eher gemütlich


----------



## troll73 (21. April 2009)

Hallo,
Ich wäre dabei.
18 Uhr am Real Parkplatz?

Nachdem ich ja noch ganz neu in diesem Forum bin:
Fahre seit einigen Jahre MTB - bevorzugt Touren, gerne auch größere in den Alpen.
Bin immer für spontane Unternehmungen zu haben.
Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mich bei der einen oder anderen Tour mitnehmt!


----------



## Hogen (21. April 2009)

Wenn's wirklich gemütlich wird bringe ich meine Frau mit. 17:30 Uhr schaffen wir. Beim Real oder am Strommast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2009)

Also Startpunkt und Strecke ist mir egal. Darf sich jemand nach belieben aussuchen


----------



## Hogen (21. April 2009)

Wenn sich keiner traut: 

*Heute um 17:30 Uhr am Real.*

Wie wäre es mit einer Tour in Richtung Katzenbacher Hof - Bärenseen - Glemstal? Ich kenne mich da zwar nicht so toll aus, aber vielleicht finde ich noch was zum Probieren im www ...


----------



## troll73 (21. April 2009)

Ok.
Wir könnten uns an dieser Tour orientieren:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3422.html
Werde die auf jeden Fall mal aufs GPS laden ...


----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2009)

Können wir machen. Würde dann aber als Treffpunkt doch eher die Panzerkaserne wählen, da kann man schneller übers Mußberger Sträßle in Richtung des Tracks.


----------



## Hogen (21. April 2009)

Also dann, um

*     17:30 an der Panzerkaserne.*

Ich schau jetzt nicht mehr rein, wir seh'n uns!


----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2009)

Sorry, bei mir hats dann kurzfristig doch nicht geklappt. Hätte gerne noch angerufen und Bescheid gesagt, aber ohne Telefonnummer gehts nicht. Sollten wir fürs nächste mal austauschen.


----------



## Hogen (21. April 2009)

Hallo, vermelde von der spontanen Dienstags-Tour gleich *2* neue Mitfahrer und *1* neue Mitfahrerin!
40 Km und 660 Hm kreuz und quer durch den Trp.Übpl. und den Sindelfinger Wald bis rüber nach Botnang. Schön war's 
Vielleicht ein paar gefällte Bäume zu viel , zwei oder drei Trails zu wenig  - aber das wird beim nächsten Versuch besser.
Noch schöner wär's gewesen mit Matthias!


----------



## cafescup (21. April 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus mit:

*Donnerstag, 23.04. Abfahrt 17:30 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne Strommast*


wer ist noch  mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## jack ass (21. April 2009)

Ein neuer Versuch,bin dabei.....
Gruß Jack ass


----------



## cycle-lisa (21. April 2009)

hallo @ all,

wollt euch mal wieder grüße da lassen. und euch viel spass beim schön wetter biken wünschen. es wird wohl mal wieder dauern bis ich bei euch mitfahren kann...

vlg lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. April 2009)

Hi, 

bei mir müsste es morgen auch klappen.

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (21. April 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir müsste es morgen auch klappen.
> 
> Greetz vom ra.




morgen wäre gut

Mein Post hier gilt aber *Donnerstag 17:30Uhr an der Panzer Strommast*



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (22. April 2009)

Fuer die, die noch nicht gesehen haben:
Meine 2 Fahrraeder, die geklaut worden:


----------



## slayerrider (22. April 2009)

Groß:



Mehr:


----------



## Deleted 146543 (22. April 2009)

Hallo!
ich bin neue wieder nach BB gezogen und würde mich Euch sehr gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
Leider habe ich morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Fahrt Ihr auch am Wochenende? Samstag vormittag???
Ich bin 24, weiblich, fahr gerne auch mal nen Trail und würde sagen, dass ich schon einigermaßen fit bin.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mich mal mit nehmt.
Grüße


----------



## toddy (22. April 2009)

Foto? 



Kiki548 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ich bin neue wieder nach BB gezogen und würde mich Euch sehr gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
> Leider habe ich morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Fahrt Ihr auch am Wochenende? Samstag vormittag???
> Ich bin 24, weiblich, fahr gerne auch mal nen Trail und würde sagen, dass ich schon einigermaßen fit bin.
> ...


----------



## DaBoom (22. April 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> 
> wollt euch mal wieder grüße da lassen. und euch viel spass beim schön wetter biken wünschen. es wird wohl mal wieder dauern bis ich bei euch mitfahren kann...
> 
> vlg lisa



Hallo Lisa,
schade dass es in den kommenden Tagen nicht klappt.
Drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen 

@+-
Wie siehts kommende Woche mit nem Quicky aus?

@toddy
Werde deinen Beitrag mal ausdrucken und am WE deiner Holden zeigen


----------



## Matthias247 (22. April 2009)

@Hogen: Ja, war schade das es nicht geklappt hat. Aber hoffentlich beim nächsten mal wieder. Und ihr scheint ja euren Spaß gehabt zu haben 

@lisa: Grüße zurück. Wäre schön wenn du auch mal wieder dabei wärst. Bist du zur Zeit beruflich so beschäftigt oder sind wir nur zu langsam für deine Trainingsrunden? 

@La Bourde: So ne ******* aber auch. V.a. aus der Garage geklaut ist schon ziemlich heftig. Werde bescheid sagen wenn ich was sehe, ist aber schon ziemlich unwahrscheinlich 

@DaBoom: Quicky? Ähm ne, ich will mir jetz besser garnich vorstellen was ihr da vorhabt


----------



## toddy (22. April 2009)

Du hast gerade dein Latexbad verloren!!!



DaBoom schrieb:


> Hallo Lisa,
> schade dass es in den kommenden Tagen nicht klappt.
> Drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (22. April 2009)

@Matthias247
Ne schnelle Runde 

@toddy
Ach komm schon 
Hab extra neue Gummis besorgt 









Hier gehts um REIFEN, ihr Schweine


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es feste Tage und Zeiten an denen ihr biked, oder sind das immer spontane Aktionen? 
Ich wuerde gerne mal dazu kommen und bin deshalb gerade dabei mich ein wenig zu organisieren. Der Mittwoch ist da bei mir meistens frei. Ich bin deshalb heute auch mal mit dem bike in der Arbeit um gleich von dort aus zu starten.

four wheels move your body, two wheels move your soul
Joe


----------



## carmin (22. April 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @lisa: Grüße zurück. Wäre schön wenn du auch mal wieder dabei wärst. Bist du zur Zeit beruflich so beschäftigt sind wir nur zu langsam für deine Trainingsrunden?


sie bringt grade die Ulmer auf Trab 


junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, sind wieder zurück von ner schnellen lautertalrunde mit cycle-lisa. mein gott ist die frau fit...


(und junkyjerk ist auch nicht eben langsam)

La Bourde: wirklich krass!  Mein Mitgefühl.  Wenn ich was seh, geb ich Bescheid.


----------



## la bourde (22. April 2009)

Kiki548 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ich bin neue wieder nach BB gezogen und würde mich Euch sehr gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
> Leider habe ich morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Fahrt Ihr auch am Wochenende? Samstag vormittag???
> Ich bin 24, weiblich, fahr gerne auch mal nen Trail und würde sagen, dass ich schon einigermaßen fit bin.
> ...



Hallo !

ich bin La Bourde, 26, Franzose und traurig, weil jemand zwei meiner Fahrräder geklaut hat.
Ich brauche dringend viel Trost und auch ein neues Spielzeug,
Was ist deine Nummer ?



Kennst du die RKV ?
http://www.rkv-boeblingen.de/
Es gibt eine MTB Sektion. 
Du kannst gern ra.bretzeln kontaktieren (denke ich mal)

@all: danke für eure Unterstützung.

Gruss,


----------



## Deleted 146543 (22. April 2009)

Hi!
Steht die Runde morgen noch??? Vielleicht klappts bei mir doch. Und Wo ist da der Strommast genau?
Gruß  Kerstin


----------



## Deleted 147393 (22. April 2009)

Also der Strommast steht direkt an der Kaserneneinfahrt. (eigenzlich nicht zu übersehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (22. April 2009)

@jürgen: was willst Du denn morgen so fahren? Falls ich mit Praktikum und Praktikumsvorbereitung entsprechend gut vorankomme könnte ich mir vorstellen noch rüberzudüsen wobei das schon recht eng wird. Außer ihr kommt zB zur Rohrer Höhe und wir fahren nochmal bissle Trails auf Stuttgarter Seite.

Greetz aus MÖ

+-


----------



## Deleted 146543 (22. April 2009)

Bin grade an dem Strommast vorbei gejoggt. Hast Recht nicht zu übersehn!


----------



## DaBoom (22. April 2009)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo !
> ...
> Kennst du die RKV ?
> http://www.rkv-boeblingen.de/
> ...



Wenn wir schon die ganze Zeit über den RKV schwätzen, was hat er "uns" den zu bieten?
Wieviele Mitglieder hat die MTB Abteilung?
Regelmäßige Touren?


----------



## plusminus (22. April 2009)

Ähm noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Quickyanfrage: nur weil wir uns in Kiza nen Zimmer teilen wollen heißt das noch lange nicht......
*Ich werde am Freitag Abend evtl noch ne zackige Runde durchs 7M mit hohem Trailanteil drehen. Kommt wer mit?* Gerade für die Kizaler wäre es sicherlich gut langsam ab und an kurzzeitig mal in den Spitzenbereich  zu kommen.
Am WE bin ich wahrscheinlich in BB, da ergibt sich bestimmt mal was. Hast Du schon Terminvorstellungen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (22. April 2009)

+-: Also Jürgen hatte vorhin schon für morgen eine Tour Richtung Bärensee vorgeschlagen, da wäre dann ja ein Abholen an der Rohrer Höhe kein Problem. Ob ich morgen mitfahre weiß ich noch nicht so genau, so 50% Chance.

An einer Runde durchs 7M mit vielen Trails wäre ich schon auch mal interessiert, v.a. wenn ich die Trails noch nicht kenne  Aber Freitag wird nix bei mir.


----------



## cafescup (22. April 2009)

@ ALL

*also, wenn es nicht regnet, *
*dann treffen wir uns morgen, Donnerstag um 17:30Uhr am Strommast an der Panzerkaserne Böblingen.*



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (22. April 2009)

Kiki548 schrieb:


> ich bin neue wieder nach BB gezogen und würde mich Euch sehr gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
> Leider habe ich morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Fahrt Ihr auch am Wochenende? Samstag vormittag???
> Ich bin 24, weiblich, fahr gerne auch mal nen Trail und würde sagen, dass ich schon einigermaßen fit bin.
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mich mal mit nehmt.


Treffpunkte für die Abendtouren und auch diverse Touren am Wochenende werden hier ja regelmäßig gepostet.  Wir nehmen grundsätzlich jede/n mit, unabhängig von Geschlecht, Alter, Volkszugehörigkeit, Weltanschauung, sexueller Orientierung (wobei die SM-Fraktion in letzter Zeit eher eigene Runden dreht ;-), Beruf, Religion, Größe, Gewicht, Bikemarke, Federweg... und auch unabhängig von irgendwelchen Vereinszugehörigkeiten.  Voraussetzung ist freilich, dass man sich ca. drei Stunden auf dem Radl halten kann, keine Angst vor dem Wald hat und idealerweise einen Helm aufhat.  Alles weitere sieht man dann.

ps: bin morgen leider in Hbg


----------



## Matthias247 (22. April 2009)

Carmin hat mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Ich glaub wenn ich mal wieder n formulierungsproblem habe ruf ich dich an 

in Hbg? Du sollst doch Reisekosten sparen, also hierbleiben


----------



## carmin (22. April 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> in Hbg? Du sollst doch Reisekosten sparen, also hierbleiben


Herrenberg   Das geht noch mitm Radl


----------



## toddy (23. April 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ähm noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Quickyanfrage: nur weil wir uns in Kiza nen Zimmer teilen wollen heißt das noch lange nicht......
> *Ich werde am Freitag Abend evtl noch ne zackige Runde durchs 7M mit hohem Trailanteil drehen. Kommt wer mit?* Gerade für die Kizaler wäre es sicherlich gut langsam ab und an kurzzeitig mal in den Spitzenbereich  zu kommen.
> Am WE bin ich wahrscheinlich in BB, da ergibt sich bestimmt mal was. Hast Du schon Terminvorstellungen?
> 
> ...



An einer Runde mit möglichst vielen Trails im 7M hätte ich auch Interesse, wenn du aber zackig unterwegs bist, brauche ich erstmal 2 kg Epo ,

würde vorschlagen, wie gehen die Tour 1-2 Tage nach Kiza an, dann ist es für dich eine Regenerationsfahrt und ich kann bis dahin noch etwas trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hogen (23. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bei mir wird's diese Woche nix mehr, wer aber vom 01. bis 03. Mai noch nichts geplant hat, ist herzlich eingeladen, hier mitzufahren:

*Schwäbische Alb X-ing*

Die Bike-Crossing Schwäbische Alb bildet mit 368 km Länge und mehr als 10.000 Höhenmetern eine echte Alternative zu den Alpen.
Sie verbindet sportliche Anforder¬ungen mit dem Genuss eindrucksvoller Landschaften.

*Programm*
Teil 1 von Schwäbisch Gmünd nach Reutlingen:
01.05.09: Mit der Bahn nach Schwäbisch Gmünd. Auf Nebenstraßen nach Heubach, auf der Bike-Crossing-Route über Treffelhausen und Geislingen bis nach Schlat. 
Übernachtung im Hotel (ca. 73 Km / ca. 2.050 Hm).
02.05.09: Von Schlat über Deggingen, Gruibingen und Owen nach Beuren. 
Übernachtung im Gasthof/Hotel (ca. 72 Km / ca. 2.000 Hm).
03.05.09: Von Beuren über den Hohen Neuffen nach Bad Urach und das Gestüt St. Johann nach Reutlingen (ca. 40 Km / ca. 1.600 Hm).
Heimreise mit der Bahn oder bei genügend Kondition mit dem Rad durch den Schönbuch (zusätzlich ca. 38 km / ca. 500 Hm).

*Anforderungen*
Tour für erfahrene Mountainbiker, die auch steinige Abschnitte und Schiebepassagen souverän bewältigen.
Sehr gute Kondition für Tagesetappen von 70 km und bis zu 2.000 Hm bergauf.
Die Tour richtet sich nach dem Baden-Württembergischen Wegegesetz und führt über Forst-, Wander- und Wiesenwege kombiniert mit einigen Single-Trails.

*Teilnahmebedingungen*
Die Teilnahme erfolgt in eigener Verantwortung! 
Die Tour unterliegt den Teilnahmebedingungen der DAV-Bezirksgruppe Kreis Böblingen, die sich unter www.alpenverein-bb.de finden. 

*Kosten*
An- und Abreise jeweils ca. 13.- Euro. Übernachtung ca. 35.- bis 50.- Euro pro Person und Nacht im Doppelzimmer.
Essen, Getränke und Zusatzverpflegung nach persönlichem Bedarf.

*Anmeldung*
Anmeldung per Mail an: [email protected]
Organisationsbeitrag 25.- , max. 6 Teil¬nehmer, gut gewartetes Hardtail oder Fully, strikte Handschuh- und Helmpflicht!


----------



## cafescup (23. April 2009)

@ ALL

*Nun die Frage:*

*Wer ist heute, 17:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne Strommast mit dabei wenn es nicht regnet??*


Zwecks Planung...


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## troll73 (23. April 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet würde ich gerne mitkommen.
Allerdings sieht das soooo gut nicht aus.
Da kommen Schauern auf uns zu (3h Loop anschauen):
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radbild?END=f&CONT=dldl&CREG=dwddg&ZEIT=vieT20090423123

Wäre morgen Abend ne Alternative? Da solls wieder schön sein.

Grüße,
   Udo


----------



## cafescup (23. April 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet würde ich gerne mitkommen.
> Allerdings sieht das soooo gut nicht aus.
> Da kommen Schauern auf uns zu (3h Loop anschauen):
> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radbild?END=f&CONT=dldl&CREG=dwddg&ZEIT=vieT20090423123
> ...




@ALL

*Zusatz: Finale Info zur heutigen Runde um 17:00 Uhr*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Toppy (23. April 2009)

hoi

also 17:00 schaff ich wohl nicht aber dann eben nächste woche oder am we...

have fun...


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2009)

cafescup hat mich gerade angerufen und gesagt das er es heute nicht rechtzeitig schafft. Er würde dann stattdessen lieber morgen starten. Start dann auch wieder 17:30 denke ich.

Ich schaffe es voraussichtlich auch nicht bis 17:30. Wünsche allen die trotzdem starten wollen aber viel Spaß!


----------



## cafescup (23. April 2009)

@ALL

also dann, neuer Versuch:

*Morgen, Freitag um 17:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## troll73 (23. April 2009)

Hi,
ich bin dabei.
Wie sieht es denn mit Biken am Wochenende aus?
Grüße,
   Udo


----------



## toddy (23. April 2009)

Ich bin heute mit einem Kollegen und int3ns3 ab 16 Uhr Richtung Schönbuch unterwegs gewesen. Bis auf 3 min Hagelschauer, den wir zum Glück in der Hütte an der Teufelsbrücke verbracht haben, war es eine tolle Tour.
Aber sonst hat man kaum Leute gesehen! Wart ihr jetzt unterwegs, konnte irgendwie nicht mehr ganz folgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (23. April 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Wart ihr jetzt unterwegs, konnte irgendwie nicht mehr ganz folgen?




Hi,

nein, wir fahren morgen ab 17:30 uhr ne Runde.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (23. April 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, wir fahren morgen ab 17:30 uhr ne Runde.
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



hm, mal sehen, wieviel Wein ich auf dem Ausstand vom Kollegen trinke


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. April 2009)

Hi,

wäre ja gerne Heute mich Euch unterwegs gewesen, stand aber dann um 17:00Uhr und um 17:30Uhr immer noch alleine vor der Panzerkaserne. Schade - von Regen war hier keine Spur.

Werde Morgen auf jeden Fall dann noch einen Neuen Versuch Starten, bitte aber den Termin auf 17:30Uhr lassen. Danke


----------



## cafescup (23. April 2009)

QUOTE=alb_1974;5828177]Hi,

wäre ja gerne Heute mich Euch unterwegs gewesen, stand aber dann um 17:00Uhr und um 17:30Uhr immer noch alleine vor der Panzerkaserne. Schade - von Regen war hier keine Spur.

Werde Morgen auf jeden Fall dann noch einen Neuen Versuch Starten, bitte aber den Termin auf 17:30Uhr lassen. Danke[/QUOTE]

Hi,

Matthias247 hat die Absage aber noch im Forum gepostet Sorry!!

Morgen wird es aber auf jeden Fall was 

Also denn bis morgen

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Hogen (24. April 2009)

freitags 17:30? Sollte kein Problem sein - ich bin dabei.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. April 2009)

Bin heute auch dabei, wenn diesmal nix mehr dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (24. April 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon die ganze Zeit über den RKV schwätzen, was hat er "uns" den zu bieten?
> Wieviele Mitglieder hat die MTB Abteilung?
> Regelmäßige Touren?


RKV bietet:
-Gelände für alle Arten von Aktivitäten:
-chillen und grillen​ -Bau von Obstacles zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik​-Vereinsheim
-mit Pizzeria (man muss nicht Hungern)
    -Platz für Videoabend (z.B. "llllllooooooooookkkkk aaaaattttttt ttttthhhee time!!!!!!!")​-Dirtstreck mit zwei Lines mit Startrampe
-einen ausgebildeten MTB-Guide
-Support und Infrastrukur eines Vereines:
-Werkzeug zum Bauen
    -langjährig erfahren Mitgliede, die auch gerne helfen
    -zwei Mitglieder sitzen in bei zwei der drei stärksten Fraktionen im Gemeinderat BB​-regelmäßige Ausfahrten zu DH, 4X, Street und ähnlichen-Spots (Profi-und Anfänger Strecken)


----------



## DaBoom (24. April 2009)

@slayerrider
Danke, das sind Infos mit denen ich/wir was anfangen können


----------



## Deleted 147393 (24. April 2009)

Jetzt ist beim mir leider etwas dazwischen gekommen, kann noch nicht garantieren ob es mir auf 17:30Uhr reicht.

Also wartet nicht, versuche es aber trotzdem zu schaffen.


----------



## la bourde (24. April 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> RKV bietet:
> -Gelände für alle Arten von Aktivitäten:
> -chillen und grillen​ -Bau von Obstacles zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik​-Vereinsheim
> -mit Pizzeria (man muss nicht Hungern)
> ...


Du hast das wichtigste vergessen:
Der Verein gibt euch die Möglichkeit, was zu unternehmen, das ihr nur als Freundschaftsgruppe (eg. ohne erkannten Status) nie (oder mit viel Aufwand) machen könnt.
zB: eine Dirt Strecke.

Was meinen wir mit regelmäßige Ausfahrten:
letztes Wochenende Markgröningen
vor 2 Woche: Großheppach
vor 3 Woche: Rommelshausen (Aichwald geplant aber die Strecke war noch nicht bereit)
vor 4 Woche: Rommelshausen


----------



## Hogen (24. April 2009)

@ all: Hab' tatsächlich 'ne Zecke von unserer Tour gerade eben mitgebracht. Also schaut mal besser bei Euch nach...


----------



## Matthias247 (24. April 2009)

Und ich sagte noch zu Jürgen na da werden wir uns jetzt die Zecken einfangen, als wir durch die Wiese gefahren sind. Wie ich diese Viecher hasse


----------



## toddy (24. April 2009)

la bourde schrieb:


> Du hast das wichtigste vergessen:
> Der Verein gibt euch die Möglichkeit, was zu unternehmen, das ihr nur als Freundschaftsgruppe (eg. ohne erkannten Status) nie (oder mit viel Aufwand) machen könnt.
> zB: eine Dirt Strecke.
> 
> ...



hm, ich habe mir jetzt mal lange die Homepage angeschaut und finde dort viele Infos über die Maitour, Sonntagsausfahrten und den Jahreskalender, aber keine einzige, von dir genannten Ausfahrten! 
Sind nur du und David dort unterwegs?

Ist denn die Dirtbahn jeden Dienstag ab 17 Uhr für Interessierte geöffnet?
Und steht dann auch der MTB-Guide für Tipps zur Verfügung?
Wie voll ist es denn Dienstags, hat man da auch als Anfänger die Möglichkeit zu üben oder ist dafür zu viel Betrieb?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. April 2009)

Hallo miteinander, 

das hat heute Abend mal wieder richtig Laune mit Euch  gemacht, ich hab das Grinsen immer noch im Gesicht. Schade, dass ich schon vorher abbrechen mußte. 

Auf dem Rückweg ist mir noch eine Idee gekommen. Nachdem es schon häufiger vorgekommen ist, dass sich Tour-Teilnehmer verspäten oder kurzfristig absagen mußten und dass keiner die Nummer des anderen hatte, sollten wir mal einen Telefon-EMail-Verzeichnis anlegen.

Und zwar könnten wir das wie folgt machen. Jeder der Interesse hat, schickt mir per PM folgende Daten:

- Forum Nickname
- Vor- und Zuname
- E-Mail Adresse 
- Handy Nummer
- Private Tel. Nummer (optional)

Ich fasse alle Daten in einem Excel zusammen und verschicke sie an alle die sich beteiligt haben per Mail. Ich werde die Daten selbstverständlich niemand anderes weitergeben und jeder Teilnehmer verpflichtet sich dies ebenfalls zu tun. Bei Änderungen bzw. Ergänzungen verschicke ich Updates an den E-Mail Verteiler.
Der E-Mail Verteiler soll in keinem Fall ein Ersatz oder eine Alternative zum Forum werden, Touren sollen weiterhin im Forum gepostet werden.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Ich warte dann auf Eure PM mit den Daten. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## slayerrider (24. April 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> hm, ich habe mir jetzt mal lange die Homepage angeschaut und finde dort viele Infos über die Maitour, Sonntagsausfahrten und den Jahreskalender, aber keine einzige, von dir genannten Ausfahrten!
> Sind nur du und David dort unterwegs?
> 
> Ist denn die Dirtbahn jeden Dienstag ab 17 Uhr für Interessierte geöffnet?
> ...


Die RKV Homepage wird von der Mountainbike-Sparte wenig genutzt, weil sie nicht dynamisch genug ist. An einem neuen Konzept aktuelle Informationen ins Netz zu stellen wird gerade gearbeitet. Daher finden sich wenig Infromationen zur MTB-Sparte auf der Seite.
Im Moment wird kurzfristig entschieden, je nach Wetter und Belieben wo und was gefahren wird und dies traditionell an die Interessenten per Mail kommuniziert.
Nach der Winterpause wurde der Dienstags Termin nicht wieder aufgenommen, da an der Strecke noch einige Arbeiten zu erledigen sind. Wahrscheinlich wird es nach Fertigstellung der Arbeiten einen anderen Termin geben, der aber dann rechtzeitig (u.a. auch auf der RKV Homepage) bekannt gegeben wird. Und an diesem geplanten Termin wird auch ein Ansprechpartner da sein, der gerne sowohl Informationen zum Verein als auch Tipps zur Fahrtechnik weitergeben wird. 
Und wenn Interesse besteht, kann man sich gerne bei einem von uns melden und fragen was am kommenden Wochenende so geplant ist und kann sich dann auch gerne anschließen und einmal reinschnupperen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen und bei schlechtem Wetter gibt es an jedem Wochenende min. einmal die Möglichkeit etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2009)

Hab gerade mit Luca_2002 ausgemacht, dass wir uns *um 14:30 an an der Panzerkaserne* treffen.
Wer sonst noch mit will darf natürlich auch vorbeikommen! Und wenns ihr vorher hier ankündigt, dann warten wir auch notfalls n paar Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll73 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen (Sonntag) auf ne Tour in Richtung Schwarzwald oder Alb - ein wenig km und hm sammeln?
Hab z.B. an sowas gedacht:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.30393.html
oder
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21174.html
Grüße,
    Udo


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. April 2009)

Hallo, 

ich find es ja echt toll, das Ihr DaBoom und Toddy Euch auf einmal so für den RKV interessiert. Bei den persönlichen Gesprächen wart Ihr ja bisher doch eher indifferent. 

Ich hoffe Eure Fragen wurden zu Eurer vollsten Zufriedenheit beantwortet. 

Ich habe da so etwas munkeln gehört, Ihr habt eine neue geschlossene Interessengemeinschaft eröffnet mit dem Namen Freeride Schönbuch oder so, ist da was dran?

@DaBoom und Toddy
Was bietet die IG Euch denn so? 
Wie viele Mitglieder hat die IG denn, oder besteht sie nur aus Euch beiden? 
Werden wir auch in die IG eingeladen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten 

Greetz ra.


----------



## aka (25. April 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> ...oder
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21174.html


Hi Udo,

die Tour geht aber haarscharf an ein paar genialen Trails vorbei - wann willst du denn fahren?

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## troll73 (25. April 2009)

Hi Andreas,
da bin ich vollkommen flexibel - wenn ich nicht gerade morgens um 7 los muss 
Wie siehts bei Dir aus?
Gegen ein paar mehr Trails is nix einzuwenden ..
Grüße,
    Udo


----------



## aka (25. April 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> da bin ich vollkommen flexibel - wenn ich nicht gerade morgens um 7 los muss
> Wie siehts bei Dir aus?
> Gegen ein paar mehr Trails is nix einzuwenden ..
> ...



Mist, was haben die alle nur gegens früh Aufstehen 

Also der Nachmittag sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus, der spätere Nachmittag könnte eventuell klappen. Wenn wir uns gegen 17:30 in Oberjesingen treffen ists noch lang genug hell - für den Heimweg eventuell ein Licht einpacken. Kann aber noch nicht entgültig zusagen.

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## toddy (25. April 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich find es ja echt toll, das Ihr DaBoom und Toddy Euch auf einmal so fÃ¼r den RKV interessiert. Bei den persÃ¶nlichen GesprÃ¤chen wart Ihr ja bisher doch eher indifferent.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit dem Thema RKV nicht angefangen, aber mein Interesse wurde geweckt. Speziell interessierte mich die Frage, ob mir der RKV etwas bieten kann, was ich im Forum nicht bekomme!
Wie dir bekannt ist, wÃ¼rde ich gerne meine Fahrtechnik verbessern und da hatte ich jetzt gedacht, vielleicht bietet mir hier der RKV mit seinem Dirtbereich eine MÃ¶glichkeit. Leider ist der Bereich noch geschlossen, gibt es eine Ansage, wann er dieses Jahr erÃ¶ffnet wird???
Desweiteren wurde dann von Touren bzw. Ausfahrten gesprochen, doch wird das ganze Ã¼ber Mails abgesprochen, da gibt es hier im Forum mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten und somit punktet der RKV nach meinem Befinden nicht.
Die Frage nach der Anzahl der Mitglieder wurde nicht beantwortet, ist aber auch ok, geht uns ja eigentlich auch nichts an! Vermute aber, dass man hier im Forum mehr Leute erreicht, zudem hat ja auch die IG MTB-Treff BB bereits 26 Mitglieder!
Damit bleibt fÃ¼r mich dann nur die Frage nach dem Dirtbereich von Bedeutung, der den RKV nach halbwegs interessant macht, alles andere kann ich hier im Forum besser abhandeln!

Wieso etwas munkeln gehÃ¶rt, du brauchst doch nur auf mein Profil zu gehen um zu sehen, das ich Mitglied in der IG bin, dann gehst du auf die IG und dir werden die anderen Mitglieder angezeigt! Also lang nicht so geheim wie die Mitgliederzahl des RKV!
Was mir die IG bietet, ganz einfach, ich kann mich mit den Leuten, mit denen ich am meisten auf Tour bin, abstimmen ohne groÃ Mails oder PNs zu versenden!!! Zudem kann man sich offen Ã¼ber Trails und stÃ¶rende BÃ¤ume unterhalten! Zudem kan man sich zu Touren verabreden mit Trails, die nicht unbedingt "AnfÃ¤ngertauglich" sind! Ich habe meine Position zum pro von geschlossenen IGs in der damaligen Diskussion schon deutlich gemacht und daran hat sich fÃ¼r mich nichts geÃ¤ndert!
Wer ist wir in deiner Frage nach einer Einladung? Warum willst du eingeladen werden? Du hast doch bisher auch kein Interesse an der IG MTB-Treff BB gehabt?!?

Keine Angst , wir werden auch weiter zusammen Touren fahren, wir habe nicht vor uns abzugrenzen, nur es ging uns auf die Nerven, "anspruchsvollere" Touren mit PNs abzusprechen. Man mÃ¶chte ja auch nicht jede Tour Ã¶ffentlich fahren, du bist ja auch Ã¶fter mit Cafescup unterwegs ohne es hier vorher groÃ anzukÃ¼ndigen! Ich warte auch gerne noch auf die Ansage, wann wir die am Montag besprochene Tour angehen, die Downhills sind im Moment super zu fahren und ich freu mich schon drauf! Dann kÃ¶nnen wir das Thema hier auch gerne nochmal pesÃ¶nlich besprechen!

lg toddy


----------



## aka (25. April 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> da bin ich vollkommen flexibel - wenn ich nicht gerade morgens um 7 los muss
> Wie siehts bei Dir aus?
> Gegen ein paar mehr Trails is nix einzuwenden ..
> ...



Hi Udo,

wie gerade besprochen, vielleicht will sich ja noch jemand anschliessen - Treff um 10:30 an der Kirche in Oberjesingen.
Also in etwa hier.
Wir kommen mit dem Tandem, daher wird das Tempo bergauf eher gemütlich. Unterwegs einkehren im Krabbenescht in Holzbronn.

Gruß,
 Andi.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2009)

Da sich heute niemand anschließen wollte waren Luca und ich heute zu zweit unterwegs. Wegen der "trägen Räder" hats dann auch nur für 35km in fast 3h gereicht


----------



## luca 2002 (25. April 2009)

Dankeschön an Matthias247 dass er kurzfristig mit mri auf die Alb gefahren ist. Burg Teck, Unterlenningen, Falkenstein, Burg Neuffen. Das ganze mit verwurzelten Singletrails auf dem HW1, steilen Ansteigen und Abfahrten auf Wandersteigen. Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (25. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> wie gerade besprochen, vielleicht will sich ja noch jemand anschliessen - Treff um 10:30 an der Kirche in Oberjesingen.


Das klingt sehr interessant, aber ich blicks grade nicht   Du sagst oben, Du kannst nicht am Nachmittag (so gehts mir auch), aber startest um 10:30 eine Tour, die lt Tourdaten um 15:00 endet, mit Einkehr also mind. 16 Uhr... Wann beginnt Dein Nachmittag? ;-)  Bzw wann planst Du die Rückkehr?  (Aber bitte plant keinesfalls für mich um, evtl fahr ich dann selbst ne kleine Runde (ab 7 , muss noch einiges vorbereiten für Montag.)  Der Treffpunkt ist interessant... haben wir ggf gemeinsame Bekannte?



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da sich heute niemand anschließen wollte waren Luca und ich heute zu zweit unterwegs. Wegen der "trägen Räder" hats dann auch nur für 35km in fast 3h gereicht


HW1 in 35 km...?  Wo seid Ihr da gestartet?



toddy schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Position zum pro von geschlossenen IGs in der damaligen Diskussion schon deutlich gemacht und daran hat sich für mich nichts geändert!


Da die IG des MTB-Treff BB nach wie vor geschlossen ist (in dem Sinne, dass nur Mitglieder lesen können), also all Deine Anforderungen nach vertraulicher Trail- und Tourdiskussion erfüllen müsste, versteh ich aber nicht, warum Ihr jetzt noch eine zweite IG anlegt...?  Das sieht eben schon etwas nach Spalterei aus...


----------



## aka (25. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr interessant, aber ich blicks grade nicht   Du sagst oben, Du kannst nicht am Nachmittag (so gehts mir auch), aber startest um 10:30 eine Tour, die lt Tourdaten um 15:00 endet, mit Einkehr also mind. 16 Uhr... Wann beginnt Dein Nachmittag? ;-)  Bzw wann planst Du die Rückkehr?  (Aber bitte plant keinesfalls für mich um, evtl fahr ich dann selbst ne kleine Runde (ab 7 , muss noch einiges vorbereiten für Montag.)  Der Treffpunkt ist interessant... haben wir ggf gemeinsame Bekannte?
> ...


hallo, ich denke schon daß wir eventuell gemeinsame bekannte haben könnten. ich war bisher nicht mit bb treff unterwegs.
zum zeitpunkt: ursprünglich wollte ich in der tat morgen abend - mit dem solorad - fahren.
nun will ehefrau mit -» per tandem, daher wurde der start überdacht.
ich habe die tour moorgen ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht groß geplant, außer daß es ins nagoldtal, eventuell richtung bulach, sicher jedoch nach holzbronn geht. wanns zurück geht kann ich nicht sagen, schätze vielleicht um drei.
muss aber dazu sagen daß wir mit dem tandem geduldige mitfahrer brauchen.


----------



## toddy (25. April 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Da die IG des MTB-Treff BB nach wie vor geschlossen ist (in dem Sinne, dass nur Mitglieder lesen können), also all Deine Anforderungen nach vertraulicher Trail- und Tourdiskussion erfüllen müsste, versteh ich aber nicht, warum Ihr jetzt noch eine zweite IG anlegt...?  Das sieht eben schon etwas nach Spalterei aus...



Nein, die IG ist offen, d.h., jeder kann beitreten und dann alle Beiträge lesen!


----------



## carmin (25. April 2009)

ah, versteh ich das recht, jeder, der auf "Beitreten" klickt, ist sofort und ohne Freischaltung Mitglied?  Das wusste ich nicht.  Ok, dann ist es etwas anderes.  Ich vermute mal, dass auch Ra.Bretzelns Frage daher rührte, denn Mitglied in der bisherigen IG ist er ja.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (26. April 2009)

Hallo,

Würde am Sonntag auch nee Tour fahren, aber erst ab 12:00Uhr.

Gruss


----------



## DaBoom (26. April 2009)

Halli hallo,
wie ich bereits vor geraumer Zeit mitgeteilt habe, ist die IG "MTB-Treff BB" öffentlich.
Bin zu faul meinen Beitrag dazu raus zu suchen, war aber entweder hier im Beitrag oder in der IG.

Zum Thema RKV:
Auch ich habe Interesse an der Dirtstrecke auf dem RKV Gelände. Ein passendes Radel, Projekt Peppermint, wird zurzeit gebaut.
Leider ist die Strecke im schlechten Zustand, zumindest für mein Empfinden als Anfänder auf dem Gebiet, hätte aber den Vorteil dass sie ums Eck wäre.

Und vielleicht hat ja auch ein Anderer Interesse an den Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mmachine (26. April 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Würde am Sonntag auch nee Tour fahren, aber erst ab 12:00Uhr.
> 
> Gruss



Hi,
ich hätte auch Interesse an einer Tour heut nachmittag. 12:00 Uhr wird bei mir aber knapp werden. 

Wie wäre es um 13:00 Uhr bis 13:10 am Real?

Gruß,
Mmachine


----------



## Deleted 147393 (26. April 2009)

@Mmachine

Als Tour Heute Nachmittag steht, 13:15Uhr start am Real.

Kennst Du eine Tour? Kenne mich leider hier noch nicht so aus!

Ich wäre sonst folgende Tour 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10806.html

ab Panzerkaserne mit dem GPS gefahren.


----------



## carmin (26. April 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> wie ich bereits vor geraumer Zeit mitgeteilt habe, ist die IG "MTB-Treff BB" öffentlich.


Ja, Deine Aussage hab ich durchaus gelesen, allein mir fehlte der Glaube bzw. das Wissen, dass es da noch mindestens einen "halboffenen" Zwischenzustand zwischen dem ursprünglichen (= nur bestätigte Mitglieder dürfen lesen) und "wirklich offen" (= jeder darf ohne Anmeldung lesen, wie zB hier) gibt.  Aber das ist ja nun geklärt.  Gut, dann haben wir jetzt also einen Thread, eine halboffene IG und eine geschlossene Gesellschaft ohne Link zum Beitreten.  Wenns dem lieben Frieden dient, solls mir recht sein.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. April 2009)

@luca_2002: Hast dus eigentlich geschafft den GPS Track von gestern auszulesen? Wenn ja würde mich der mal interessieren. Achja, tippen mit 9 Fingern funktioniert relativ gut


----------



## DaBoom (26. April 2009)

@carmin
Mir ist es egal ob die "MTB-Treff BB" IG offen, halboffen, geschlossen oder gelöscht ist.
Ist ja nciht so dass in der Diskussion innerhalb der IG dazu eine Abstimmung gemacht wurde.
Auch wollte ich als Verwalter der IG mein Amt an jemanden abtreten. Nur hat keiner "hier" geschrieen.
Wer will? Gerne via PN.

@all, oder die die sich angesprochen fühlen
Lasst uns doch machen


----------



## carmin (26. April 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Auch wollte ich als Verwalter der IG mein Amt an jemanden abtreten. Nur hat keiner "hier" geschrieen.
> Wer will? Gerne via PN.


Wozu Aufhebens um ein "Amt" machen, das genau null Aufwand bedeutet?



DaBoom schrieb:


> @all, oder die die sich angesprochen fühlen
> Lasst uns doch machen


Selbstverständlich kann und wird niemand etwas dagegen haben, wenn Ihr private E-Mail-Diskussionen in eine private IG verlegt.  Dazu, solche Diskussionen etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten, ist so eine IG ja auch da.  Rein auf der Sachebene betrachtet, passiert tatsächlich nix Schlimmes.

Jetzt besteht Kommunikation nicht nur aus Sachebene.  Und in der Kommunikation ist entscheidend, was ankommt.  Indem Ihr nun neben eine bestehende IG eine zweite stellt, mit ausgewählten Mitgliedern, ohne Beitrittsmöglichkeit, sendet Ihr halt auch eine Botschaft aus wie "wir vertrauen Euch nicht".

Mir ist an einer guten Beziehung zu allen Bikern in BB und Umland gelegen.  Und da finde ich solche Botschaften irritierend.  Das möchte ich sagen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Ich fordere nicht von Euch, irgend etwas anders zu machen.  Das ist gar nicht mein Recht.  Die Qualität sozialer Beziehungen liegt in der Hand aller.  Nix für ungut.


----------



## plusminus (26. April 2009)

Irgendwie herrscht hier in letzter Zeit eine merkwürdige Stimmung. Ich hab zwar mittlerweile keinen Überblick mehr wo Probleme sind oder gesucht werden aber früher gings hier entspannter zu. Schade.
In diesem Sinne!
Greetz
+-


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. April 2009)

hi ihr bbler - 

wir sin doch alle bike liebhaber - egal ob runter oder hoch - die einen schneller die anderen mit mehr spass oder so. warum kann man sich hier nicht zusammen tun und in ner größeren runde lässt sich auch mehr erreichen. der rkv hat schon einige hinter männer die man für ne coole abfahrt stecke zugenehmigen brauchen und leute die diese bauen wären dann wir - somit müssten wir uns einfach zusammen schliesen, egal ob ig oder verein oder sonst was. der rkv hat halt schon was auf das was man zurück greifen kann. wieso sollte man das nicht nutzen? 

hoffe ihr vergesst den sinn des radln nicht - es gibt genügend ausereinandersetzungen heut im alltag.

vlg lisa - die grad ihre wunden verarztet ;-)


----------



## cafescup (26. April 2009)

Danke Lisa...

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Wir treffen uns, damit wir Spaß am Biken haben und weil wir* auf Gemeinschaft Wert legen.
* Da der Panzertrail nun geschlossen wird, war der Gedanke etwas legales mit Hilfe des RKV anlegen zu dürfen. Wovon wir *Alle profitieren können*. Nur die Rosienen rauspicken geht halt nicht. Um runter fahren zu können muss man eben hoch fahren. Niemand redet von einer Pflichtmitgliedschaft beim RKV. Wenn sich jedoch der Eine oder Andere dem RKV anschliessen möchte, wäre dies wirklich hilfreich um eine positive MTB Lobby zu schaffen.

Jedoch sollte der MTB-Treff-BB das bleiben was er war und ist: Eine Gemeinschaft von Mountainbikern die Spaß am Biken hat und die offen ist für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene.

Wer sich damit nicht identifizieren kann hat ja die freie Wahl.

Leider wir hier gerade wirklich miese Stimmung aufgebaut. Warum eigentlich


----------



## carmin (26. April 2009)

ok, dann vielleicht nochmal ein paar Worte von mir dazu.  Dann solls aber (was mich angeht) gut sein.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich natürlich immer nur einen kleinen Teil der Welt mitbekomme.  Meist ist das kein wirkliches Problem, weil ich meine Klappe halte, wenn ich nix zu sagen habe.  Wenn es mich aber doch tangiert, muss ich mir den Rest zusammenreimen.  Dass ich dabei Fehler mache, ist klar, entsprechend vorsichtig muss ich argumentieren.  Das nur als Vorbehalt vorneweg 

Nach meinem Empfinden ist das im Moment nur die Fortsetzung eines schon länger bestehenden Konflikts, der nie wirklich gelöst wurde.  Nun kann man natürlich mit dem Harmoniepinsel drübergehen und hoffen, dass es hält (das klappt mitunter tatsächlich). Oder man legt doch mal alle Gedanken und Empfindungen auf den Tisch und diskutiert das ganz offen und unvoreingenommen und geht dann (hoffentlich) mit gegenseitigem Respekt und einer Lösung wieder heraus.  Das wäre mein Angebot.  Ich will mit meinen obigen Äußerungen keine Probleme herbeireden, niemanden angreifen oder bloßstellen, sondern einfach die Ursache der schlechten Stimmung auf den Tisch bringen und dann beseitigen.

Unser gemeinsames Problem dürfte sein, dass wir das hier im Forum nicht hinbekommen.  Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine bessere Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (26. April 2009)

he, macht doch mal einfach aus eurem stammtisch nen brainstorming oder wie das heißt und dann lässt sich vielleicht ne lösung die für alle zum vorteil ist finden.
würd ja mitmachen, bin aber leider nächste wochen weg. und ich denke das wäre sinnvoll es nicht soweit weg zuschieben. 

also viel spass beim biken!!!! 
lg lisa


----------



## aka (27. April 2009)

troll73, das war eine echt schöne Tour gestern, Nadine und mir hats sehr gefallen! Mit dem Tandem liefs erstaunlich gut (Vmax 80kmh  ), wahre Geduld hingegen war im Krabbennescht gefordert.
Am Schluss standen bei uns ca. 60km und knappe 1000hm auf der Uhr, wieviel sinds bei Dir am Ende geworden?


----------



## troll73 (27. April 2009)

Hi aka,
ja - war super. Gerne bald mal wieder.
Hab im Schönbuch noch a wengle dran gehängt und dann waren es 95km und zwischen 1500 und 1700hm 

Wobei das mit den Höhenmetern echt spannend ist. Mein Ciclo gibt 1530 an. Auf dem Garmin direkt waren es etwas über 1600. Die Höhenmeterfunktion von gpsies.com kommt auf 1770. Wenn ich den Garmin Track direkt in mein SportTracks lade sind es nur ca. 1350...
400hm Differenz ???

Bis bald mal wieder,
   Udo


----------



## aka (27. April 2009)

Der scheinbar einfache Sachverhalt der Messung der HM ist ziemlich kompliziert und hat viele Mathematiker verschlissen - hier ein Link zu einem Artikel in Wikipedia ueber das Grundproblem: Wie lang ist die Kueste von England?

Ich habe fuer mich beschlossen, Ciclosport _HAC4 Plus _als Referenz zu nehmen und Basta. 
Alles andere ist Teufelszeug.


----------



## toddy (27. April 2009)

Die Höhenangaben hängen stark von der jeweiligen Summenfunktion der Geräte ab. zum Teil werden Höhenänderungen von 1 Meter addiert und andere summieren erst bei 5 Metern!
Die GPS Daten sind am ungenausten! Man kann in Sporttracks aber die Glättungstoleranz einstellen.

@ Troll

wenn du mal eben so 95 km und 1600 hm fährst, überlege ich mir das noch mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt, oder vielleicht ab September, bis dahin könnte ich das auch hinbekommen


----------



## Tobsn (27. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> ...Ich habe fuer mich beschlossen, Ciclosport als Referenz zu nehmen und Basta.



Naja, damit kommst Du nicht weit.
Denn genau diese Firma hat mit dem HAC4Plus die Glättung von 5 m  auf 2 bzw. 3 m müsste ich nachschauen geändert. 

Edit: Hab nachgeschaut, beim HAC5 sind es nur noch 2 meter.


----------



## proceed (27. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

geht eigentlich jemand aufs Bike-Festival bzw. halt an den Gardasee in den nächsten Tagen?

Grüße


----------



## cycle-lisa (27. April 2009)

ja, 

fahr am donnerstag nacht oder fr. früh los.noch jemand von euch?

grüße


----------



## troll73 (28. April 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Die Höhenangaben hängen stark von der jeweiligen Summenfunktion der Geräte ab. zum Teil werden Höhenänderungen von 1 Meter addiert und andere summieren erst bei 5 Metern!
> Die GPS Daten sind am ungenausten! Man kann in Sporttracks aber die Glättungstoleranz einstellen.:


Aja - Danke für den Tipp mit der Glättung. Hab damit mal ein wenig rumgespielt - passieren seltsame Sachen. Da ist wohl RTFM angesagt 




toddy schrieb:


> @ Troll
> wenn du mal eben so 95 km und 1600 hm fährst, überlege ich mir das noch mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt, oder vielleicht ab September, bis dahin könnte ich das auch hinbekommen


Ach was. Wenn man dabei gemütlich im Krabba-Nescht einkehrt und sich schön den Magen voll schlägt schafft man das schon 
Und vielleicht waren es ja auch nur 1400hm. Wer weiss schon welcher Höhenmesser stimmt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (28. April 2009)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> geht eigentlich jemand aufs Bike-Festival bzw. halt an den Gardasee in den nächsten Tagen?
> 
> Grüße



Hey,

hast du schon was geplant? Unterkunft? Wann und wie lange?

lg toddy


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> ...Ich habe fuer mich beschlossen, Ciclosport _HAC4 Plus _als Referenz zu nehmen und Basta.
> Alles andere ist Teufelszeug.


Du wolltest sagen HAC4. 
Der HAC4Plus hat schon 2 Meter Glättung.
Aber im Prinzip hast Du recht, man braucht EINEN Standard, egal wie richtig oder falsch. Nur so lassen sich Touren vergleichen und einschätzen.

Allen viel Spaß und Erfolg am Lago.


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. April 2009)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> geht eigentlich jemand aufs Bike-Festival bzw. halt an den Gardasee in den nächsten Tagen?
> 
> Grüße




Ja ich aber erst später, werde Sonntag früh los fahren.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. April 2009)

Tja, so wies aussieht gibts ab nächster Woche für einige hier dann 3,0625 Stunden mehr Zeit zum Rad fahren pro Woche. Würde sich ja schon fast lohnen noch nen zweiten Termin auszumachen


----------



## proceed (28. April 2009)

Mick_1978 und ich fahren morgen Abend, so dass wir dann Donnerstag früh in Torbole auf dem Maroadi-Camping sind. Und dann bis Montag Abend wahrscheinlich.

Wo wohnt/zeltet ihr denn so?


----------



## Golden_Willow (29. April 2009)

hallo zusammen, was ist hier los, ist so ruhig geworden hier? hat jemand lust am samstag ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (29. April 2009)

Ja 

Und am Freitag auch schon


----------



## jack ass (29. April 2009)

Hi Golden Willow,ich bin am Samstag mit zwei Kumpels im Schönbuch unterwegs.
Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du dich gerne anschließen.Wir fahren ca.10-11 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus los.50-60 km,viele Singletrails ;-))
Gruß Jack Ass


----------



## cafescup (29. April 2009)

@ALL


wer hat Lust am:

*Freitag, 01.05. um 10:00Uhr bis 12:30Uhr  Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne Strommast zu fahren?

*
Und weiter:

*Samstag, 02.05. um 14:30 Uhr Treffpunkt variabel
*
Wer ist hier mit dabei??

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. April 2009)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*hi ist das die adresse

wie lange fahrt ihr


Naturfreundehaus am Schönbuch
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]_Hildrizhauser Straße 103
*71083 Herrenberg

gehe wenn hinhaut mit

gruß kai
*_[/FONT]


----------



## Golden_Willow (30. April 2009)

jack ass schrieb:


> Hi Golden Willow,ich bin am Samstag mit zwei Kumpels im Schönbuch unterwegs.
> Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du dich gerne anschließen.Wir fahren ca.10-11 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus los.50-60 km,viele Singletrails ;-))
> Gruß Jack Ass



Hi sorry 10 Uhr ist mir zu früh werde mit den anderen um 14.30 Uhr mit fahren vielleicht ein anderes mal!


----------



## Golden_Willow (30. April 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> 
> wer hat Lust am:
> ...




Freitag ist mir zu früh da ich nachtschicht habe und auch mal schlafen muss aber Samstag geht klar! Bis dann!


----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2009)

Ich melde mich dann mal für morgen an. 10:00 so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe.
Je nachdem wer noch mitfahren will oder was ihr so fahren wollt würde ich evtl. auchs Hardtail nehmen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. April 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das hat heute Abend mal wieder richtig Laune mit Euch  gemacht, ich hab das Grinsen immer noch im Gesicht. Schade, dass ich schon vorher abbrechen mußte.
> 
> ...




Hallo, 

ich will am Sonntag den ersten Stand der Liste verschicken, wer also noch Interesse hat dabei zu sein, bitte bis Sonntag eine PM mit den oben genannten Daten, und ihr seid dabei. 
Sofern Ihr Euch später noch melden wollt, ist das auch kein Problem, dann verschicke ich eine upgedatete Liste. Alle Änderungen und Ergänzung sind dann in rot, dann kann man gleich erkennen was neu ist. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (2. Mai 2009)

@ALL nochmal

*heute,02.05. um 14:45 Uhr Treffpunkt Realmarkt im Röhrerweg*


Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Mai 2009)

icke 




cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL nochmal
> 
> *heute,02.05. um 14:45 Uhr Treffpunkt Realmarkt im Röhrerweg*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (2. Mai 2009)

Da sind wir ja mal gerade im richtigen Moment zurück gekommen. Jetz wärs richtig nass geworden. 

Mich hats dann heute doch noch das bald schon obligatorische eine mal hingehauen. Auf der Holzbrücke schön seitlich weggerutscht


----------



## Mmachine (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

das Wetter traumhaft und es ist keine Tour geplant???
Ich hätte Interesse an einer Ausfahrt ca. ab 13:00 - 13:15 Uhr ab Böblingen (oder alternativ auch ab Stuttgart).

Kommt noch jemand mit?

Gruß,
Mmachine


----------



## Hogen (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle !!!

Wir haben über das 01.-Mai-Wochenende die Hälfte der Schwäbischen-Alb-Bike-Crossing von Aalen bis Reutlingen gefahren. Abgesehen von einem Gewitter, das uns am Samstag Nachmittag im Lenninger Tal erwischt hat  war es eine super Tour. Zu vermelden sind immerhin 180 km und 4.300 Hm 

Wer Lust hat, die 2. Hälfte von Reutlingen bis Tuttlingen mitzuradeln, sollte sich den 11.06. bis 14.06.2009 vormerken. Näheres dann im Forum.


----------



## Golden_Willow (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen liebe Grüße aus Gardasee, Hotel super nd Wetter auch!
Bis dann!
LG Mandy!


----------



## DaBoom (4. Mai 2009)

Hey,
will morgen meine weißen Laufräder mal wieder ausführen. 
Wer hat Zeit und Lust mich zu begleiten?
Start gegen 1730, Treffpunkt real

Tourenvorschlag:
BB - Mauren - Ehningen- Aidlingen - Grafenau-Döffingen - und zurück

Wenn es wie am Samstag regnen sollte, werde ich mich ins Studio verkriechen. Würde dies mindestens 45min vorher bekannt geben


----------



## eisenzwerg (5. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Hogen (5. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme und auf der A81 kein Stau ist. Also bitte *nicht* auf mich warten...


----------



## DaBoom (5. Mai 2009)

@Hogen
Ist ne Ansage mit der ich was anfangen kann 
weiße Räder ist nen Insider und heißt dass es nachher zügiger voran geht


----------



## eisenzwerg (5. Mai 2009)

@DaBoom: Und, wieviel hast du drauf? Ich traue nämlich meiner Uhr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Mai 2009)

Hogen schrieb:


> Wir haben über das 01.-Mai-Wochenende die Hälfte der Schwäbischen-Alb-Bike-Crossing von Aalen bis Reutlingen gefahren. Abgesehen von einem Gewitter, das uns am Samstag Nachmittag im Lenninger Tal erwischt hat  war es eine super Tour. Zu vermelden sind immerhin 180 km und 4.300 Hm


Waren Sa-So auch an der Albkante unterwegs, haben es in den zwei Tagen aber nur von RT bis Balingen geschafft.  (Muss die Albkante aber auch so mäandern   Den LWaldG-konformen X-ing haben wir auch ab und an gekreuzt -- war aber grauselig mit anzusehen, wie er systematisch an guten Trails vorbeiführte, zB vor Jungingen.  km/hm kann ich leider nicht vermelden, aber ein paar Liter Endorphin vielleicht


----------



## DaBoom (5. Mai 2009)

@eisenzwerg
Mein Tacho sagt:
45,22km - 1:53,59h Fahrzeit - 431hm

@eisenzwerg & Matthias247
Was habt ihr zu bieten?

Würd sagen die Sache gehen wir kommende Woche nochmals an.


----------



## eisenzwerg (5. Mai 2009)

Da meine Uhr spinnt, kann ich lediglich 42,5 km aber 2:03:46h angeben. Bin ja noch etwas weiter gefahren.
Nächste Woche wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## toddy (6. Mai 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @eisenzwerg
> Mein Tacho sagt:
> 45,22km - 1:53,59h Fahrzeit - 431hm
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja nach einer interessanten Runde an


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Mai 2009)

Es lief


----------



## cafescup (6. Mai 2009)

Mein Neid sei Euch sicher. Morgen geht bei mir leider nichts.

Ich würde aber am Freitag ca. 17:00 Uhr würde ich ne Runde drehen wollen.
Wer kommt mit?

Greetz Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Mai 2009)

ich wahrscheinlich


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (7. Mai 2009)

Findet der MTB Treff heute statt? Als Neuling bei Euch, wollte ich dann ganz gerne mit dazu kommen. Das Wetter is aber auch sowas von geil heute.

four wheels move your body, two wheels move your soul
Jo


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (7. Mai 2009)

Sentiero-Jo schrieb:


> Findet der MTB Treff heute statt? Als Neuling bei Euch, wollte ich dann ganz gerne mit dazu kommen. Das Wetter is aber auch sowas von geil heute.
> 
> four wheels move your body, two wheels move your soul
> Jo



Keine Angst ich beiss nicht


----------



## cafescup (7. Mai 2009)

@ALL


wenn es morgen nicht regnet:

Wer hat Lust:

*Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr Panzerkaserne am Strommast
*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (7. Mai 2009)

Der neue Termin für den Fahrtechnikkurs beim RKV steht.
17.5. 14:30Uhr.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich konnte mich doch heute Abend kurzfristig noch frei machen und bin mit Sentiero_Jo ne Runde fahren gegangen. Hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht. Die Trails waren trocken und richtig schnell und ich muss sagen, Sentiero_Jo hat nicht nur richtig bumms in den Beinen sonder kann auch richtig Rad fahren. Obwohl er die Trails überhaupt nicht kannte hat er mir immer am Hinterrad geklebt, Respekt !!!!

Am Samstag bringen wir das RKV Gelände wieder auf "Vordermann". Freitags wird dann ab sofort das Gelände wieder geöffnet sein. Genaue Uhrzeit geben wir noch bekannt. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## toddy (7. Mai 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Am Samstag bringen wir das RKV Gelände wieder auf "Vordermann". Freitags wird dann ab sofort das Gelände wieder geöffnet sein. Genaue Uhrzeit geben wir noch bekannt.
> 
> Greetz vom ra.


----------



## proceed (7. Mai 2009)

Also das war richtig cool heute, da gibts ja wirklich schöne Trails im Schönbuch. Denke, dass ich jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger dabei sein werde.

Hat denn noch jemand die Tourdaten?


----------



## exel (8. Mai 2009)

proceed schrieb:


> Also das war richtig cool heute, da gibts ja wirklich schöne Trails im Schönbuch. Denke, dass ich jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger dabei sein werde.



Du bist mir einer, einfach so die Trails im Schönbuch rocken ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen


----------



## DaBoom (8. Mai 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich konnte mich doch heute Abend kurzfristig noch frei machen und bin mit Sentiero_Jo ne Runde fahren gegangen. Hat mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht. Die Trails waren trocken und richtig schnell und ich muss sagen, Sentiero_Jo hat nicht nur richtig bumms in den Beinen sonder kann auch richtig Rad fahren. Obwohl er die Trails überhaupt nicht kannte hat er mir immer am Hinterrad geklebt, Respekt !!!!
> 
> ...



Da hat er sich an deinem Hinterrad festgebissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (9. Mai 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus?

*morgen, Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr ab Panzerkaserne am Strommast*

Tour besprechen wir noch.

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Mai 2009)

Also wenns Wetter morgen erträglich ist fahr ich mit.


----------



## @ndy (9. Mai 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wie sieht`s aus?
> 
> ...



Sagen wir mal so 

Wenn alles klappt bin ich um 10 da..... ABER nicht auf mich warten muß morgen früh noch was machen und da kann es später werden......

Wo solls denn hin?


----------



## @ndy (10. Mai 2009)

@ndy schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so
> 
> Wenn alles klappt bin ich um 10 da..... ABER nicht auf mich warten muß morgen früh noch was machen und da kann es später werden......
> 
> Wo solls denn hin?



Ich schaffe es bis um 10 uhr net......   werde aber mit dem bike ´ne runde drehen in Richtung 7M


----------



## Benyamin (10. Mai 2009)

Wozu denn diese unbegründete Eile in der Früh? Verdammt! :-( kann nicht dabei sein!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte Euch einen kurzen Status zu unserem Trailbauprojekt geben. Auch wenn wir hier wenig posten sind wir am Ball. Zur Zeit finden direkte Gespräche mit dem für den Bereich zuständigen Amtsleiter statt. Er steht der Idee auch aufgeschlossen gegenüber. Leider ist er jetzt erst mal im Urlaub aber wir werden mit einer Abteilungsleiterin in der Zwischenzeit diskutieren. 

Für alle die, die sich schon mal vorab über das Traibauen informieren möchten hier ein kleiner Film in 9 Teilen von der IMBA

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZRnizUXJQ&NR=1"]YouTube - IMBA - USFS - Building Mountain Bike Trails - 1 of 9[/ame]

Ich bin leider in der nächsten Zeit auch viel Unterwegs und werde wenig zum Biken kommen.

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## DaBoom (11. Mai 2009)

@Ra.Bretzeln
Ein bißchen mehr Infos wären schon klasse, bevor man versucht Leute zu motivieren sich mit trailbau oder RKV Mitgliedschaft auseinanderzusetzen.
Wo soll dieser trail entstehen? 
...


----------



## Hogen (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ziemlich neu im Forum und mir wurde ohne großes Fragen schon reichlich über das Projekt berichtet. Und auf einer gemeinsamen Tour waren wir auch schon mal am geplanten Ort des Geschehens. Man muss sich eben ernsthaft und ehrlich für eine Sache interessieren...


----------



## DaBoom (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Hogen,
habe die Tage die Gelegenheit gehabt mit div. MTB(-)Treff BB Fahrern zu sprechen, und keiner wusste etwas genaues.

Willst du etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hogen (11. Mai 2009)

Nein.


----------



## carmin (11. Mai 2009)

Nuja, den "Ort des Geschehens" kenne ich auch nicht, was ich allerdings nicht mangelndem Interesse zuschreibe, sondern dem niemandem anzulastenden Umstand, dass ich halt nicht zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Tour teilnehmen konnte.  So what.  Andererseits seh ich aber auch keinerlei Zwang, sich irgendeiner Aktion oder einem Verein anzuschließen, wenn man das persönlich nicht will.  Also... kein Grund zur Veranlassung


----------



## Hogen (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich biete wieder mal eine Tour zum Mitfahren an, diesmal in 3 Tagen von Böblingen bis nach Tuttlingen - mehr oder weniger entlang des Alb-Traufs.

*Vorgesehenes Programm *
11.06.2009: Morgens starten wir in Böblingen und fahren durch den Schönbuch nach Reutlingen. Dort geht es rauf auf die Alb und weiter zum Schloß Lichtenstein, dem schwäbischen Neuschwanstein. Immer in der Nähe des Nordrand-Wegs (HW1) gelangen wir nach Melchingen, unserem Etappenziel (Gasthof, ca. 67 Km).
12.06.2009: Nach dem Frühstück fahren nach Salmendingen und kommen dort wieder zum HW1. Auf Trails geht es steil runter ins Killertal und auf der anderen Seite wieder rauf auf die Albhochfläche. Am Zeller Horn genießen wir den Blick auf die Burg Hohenzollern. Von Albstadt aus umrunden wir den Truppenübungsplatz Heuberg und kommen über Stetten am kalten Markt zu unserem Tagesziel in Schwenningen/Heuberg (Pension, ca. 71 Km).
13.06.2009: Die Schlussetappe führt uns hinunter ins malerische Donautal. Weitgehend flach fahren wir zum Kloster Beuron und zur Donauversickerung bei Fridingen. Vorbei an Burg Bronnen geht es nochmals bergauf und über den Höhenrücken des Donautals hinüber nach Tuttlingen. Rückfahrt mit dem Zug. (ca. 35 km).

*Anforderungen*
Die Tour spricht erfahrene Mountainbiker an, die auch steinige Streckenabschnitte und kürzere Schiebepassagen souverän bewältigen. Die teilweise steilen Anstiege verlangen Einsatz und eine gute Grundkondition für Tagesetappen von bis zu 70 km und 1.800 Hm. Die Tour führt über Forst-, Wander- und Wiesenwege, entlang des Albtraufs auch auf Single-Trails. Schwierigkeit der Tour *G1* / *S1* / *K3*  nach der sechsstufigen Skala des DAV Alpin-Lehrplan Mountainbike.

*Teilnahmebedingungen*
Die Teilnahme erfolgt in eigener Verantwortung, jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko. Es gibt keinen Führer, vielmehr werden die Touren als Gemeinschaftstour durchgeführt. Der Organisator der Tour legt lediglich die Rahmenbedingungen fest (Buchung von Unterkunft, Organisation der Rückreise, etc.).  Wir fahren mit Tourenrucksack und daher in entsprechend angepasstem Tempo.

*Kosten*
Rückfahrt mit der Bahn ca. 20.- Euro. Übernachtung ca. 30.- Euro pro Person und Nacht im Doppelzimmer. Essen, Getränke und Zusatzverpflegung nach persönlichem Bedarf.

*Anmeldung*
Per Mail an [email protected], maximal 6 Teilnehmer, gut gewartetes Hardtail oder Fully, strikte Handschuh- und Helmpflicht! Anmeldeschluss *01.06.2009*.


----------



## cafescup (16. Mai 2009)

@ ALL

da *die Racer* heute sowieso nicht fahren, 
*(Viel Glück und Kette rechts für morgen)*​

Nun die Frage an den Rest.

wer hat kurzfristig Lust,

*Heute Abfahrt 15:00 Uhr ab Panzerkaserne Strommast*

zu fahren?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (16. Mai 2009)

Die Racer sollten heute eine Vorbelastung fahren.... Eine kurz knackige Trailtour mit ein paar mal hellrotem Bereich sind durchaus drin und fördern die morgige Leistungsabgabe!!! Also ab aufs Rad!

+-


----------



## luca 2002 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jürgen 
hatte Sportverbot wegen einem Unfall. Würde heute aber eine Runde drehen. Was hast du geplant. Schönbuch, 40-80 km wäre ich dabei.  Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich wäre offen für alles. Die Trails sind mit Sicherheit tief. Wir könnenruhig durch den Schönbuch fahren.

Treffpunkt 15:00 Uhr Panzer?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (16. Mai 2009)

OK, ich bin um 15:00 bei der Panzerkaserne


----------



## cafescup (16. Mai 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> OK, ich bin um 15:00 bei der Panzerkaserne



Mit Liteville ;-)

Bis später.


----------



## Benyamin (16. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube ich komme auch!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Mai 2009)

guten morgen fährt heute jemand

gruß kai


----------



## cafescup (17. Mai 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> guten morgen fährt heute jemand
> 
> gruß kai



Hi,

ein paar sind heute auf dem Rennen in Bamberg.
Dann findet heute nachmittag ein Fahrtechniktraining im BB statt.
Ich denke es werden wohl nicht so viel übrig bleiben.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. Mai 2009)

hauptsache fahren viele trails so 3 bis 5 stunden gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 147393 (20. Mai 2009)

wer hat Lust Heute Abend auf eine kleine Tour???


----------



## Golden_Willow (21. Mai 2009)

Wer hat lust morgen auf ein Runde zu drehen wenn Wetter hält?


----------



## Deleted 147393 (21. Mai 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Wer hat lust morgen auf ein Runde zu drehen wenn Wetter hält?



Also ich bin dabei! 
Muss jedoch um 13Uhr in Althengstett noch war abholen - versuch aber den Termin zu verschieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (21. Mai 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei!
> Muss jedoch um 13Uhr in Althengstett noch war abholen - versuch aber den Termin zu verschieben!



Wann könntest du dann ungefähr? Ich schaue morgen einfach hier im Forum! Bis morgen!


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2009)

Also ich würds mir morgen überlegen. Wenn das Wetter ok ist komm ich mit


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2009)

Hey, endlich ein Benutzerbild und gleich noch so ein cooles )


----------



## Deleted 147393 (22. Mai 2009)

Als wegen mir kann es jetzt los gehen, habe meinen Termin vorgezogen!

Treffpunkt ??
Uhrzeit ??


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. Mai 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Als wegen mir kann es jetzt los gehen, habe meinen Termin vorgezogen!
> 
> Treffpunkt ??
> Uhrzeit ??



Ist 13 Uhr ok muss noch was essen an *Panzerkaserne am Strommast?*


----------



## Deleted 147393 (22. Mai 2009)

Geht klar 13Uhr an der Panzerkasserne!


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. Mai 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Geht klar 13Uhr an der Panzerkasserne!



Aber wenn es regnet melde ich mich noch mal!


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde dann morgen (und vermutlich auch übermorgen) fahren gehen.
Gerne auch etwas länger. Ne Strecke die ich mir für irgendwann mal vorgenommen hatte ist die Runde um Stuttgart, kann aber auch gerne etwas anderes sein.
Noch jemand Zeit/Lust?


----------



## Deleted 147393 (22. Mai 2009)

Kannst Du mir ein paar genauere Informationen zur "Runde um Stuttgart" geben!

Wann und wo würdest Du dann starten wollen?

Interesse wäre da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (22. Mai 2009)

Die hier

Vorteil: ist hoffentlich ausgeschildet
Nachteil: trails wirds wohl nicht geben

Beim Start wäre ich flexibel, würde aber vormittags (10:00 ode 11:00) bevorzugen


----------



## Deleted 147393 (22. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei!
Einsteigen in die Tour sollten wir in Rohr (oder hast einen besseren Vorschlag?)

Treffpunkt sollte möglichst geschickt liegen, haben ja noch einiges vor - hängt aber vom Einstieg ab! 

Würde dann die Tour noch auf´s  GPS spielen, wenn ich den Einstieg kenne!

Start am Treffpunkt würde mir 11Uhr recht sein!


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. Mai 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> Einsteigen in die Tour sollten wir in Rohr (oder hast einen besseren Vorschlag?)
> 
> Treffpunkt sollte möglichst geschickt liegen, haben ja noch einiges vor - hängt aber vom Einstieg ab!
> ...



Hallo Jungs!

Da ich morgen ein Motorrad Fahrtechnik Kurs habe und nicht mit kann leider, kann aber euch ein Vorschlag machen der Einstieg von Radel-Thon ist am besten von Katzenbacherhof von da aus kann man in beide Richtungen fahren. Könnt euch ja am Krankenhaus oben am Parkplatz treffen!
Viel Spaß Mandy!


----------



## plusminus (22. Mai 2009)

@Matthias: der ein oder andere Trail lässt sich da durchaus einbauen. Allerdings bin ich dieses WE schon komplett verplant was das Radeln angeht. Kann man ja vielleicht mal irgendwann nachholen. Der Teil des Radelthon der den direkten Stuttgarter Bereich betrifft kenn ich wie meine Trikottaschen.
Greetz


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann machen wir um 11. Als Einstieg hätte ich jetzt auch Rohr vorgeschlagen, das scheint mir der kürzeste Hinweg zu sein. Können uns auch direkt dort Treffen, also an der Brücke über die A8.
Alternativ würde mir noch das Schützenhaus als Treffpunkt passen. Als dritte Möglichkeit biete ich dann noch Kreuzung Panzerstraße/Römerstraße an.

@plusminus: Ok, ich glaub fürs erste hab ich auch ohne Trails bei 100km zu tun  Das Stück Rohr bis Solitude kenne ich auch, alles andere ist aber Neuland für mich. Insofern ist die Runde auch bestimmt zum Umgebung kennenlernen gut


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. Mai 2009)

Also um 11Uhr in Stuttgart Rohr an der Autobahnbrücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (23. Mai 2009)

Schade, wäre gern mitgefahren. Da wir heute Nacht aber für zwei Wochen in Urlaub starten muß ich heute etwas kürzer treten. Ich wünsche viel Spaß .


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. Mai 2009)

Ich kann leider auch nicht mit, da ich mir eine Erkältung eingefangen habe. MIST!


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Mai 2009)

Wow, hätte ja doch noch einiges an Interesse gegeben. Können wir aber bestimmt wiederholen.
@alb_1974: geht klar
@luca_2002: Viel Spaß im Urlaub


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Mai 2009)

So, wir habens geschafft
Notiz fürs nächste mal: Evtl. gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren, so mussten wir irgendwas (bei ca. 60km) extrem steiles hochschieben was bestimmt ne gute Abfahrt ergeben hätte.


----------



## cafescup (25. Mai 2009)

So nun denn schon wieder zurück.

Aber schön war`s und warm trotz des bischen Schnee oberhalb 2000m.




@ ALL

*wer hat Lust heute um 18:00 Uhr ne Runde zu fahren? Treffpunkt Panzer.
*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## troll73 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch Abend ne Runde zu radeln (wenn das Wetter hält)?
18 Uhr wäre gut - am liebsten am Real - Panzerkaserne geht aber auch.

Viele Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Mai 2009)

hallo radelt heute jemand 

ist doch nass oder

gruß kai


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (27. Mai 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch Abend ne Runde zu radeln (wenn das Wetter hält)?
> 18 Uhr wäre gut - am liebsten am Real - Panzerkaserne geht aber auch.
> ...


Hallo Udo,

Mittwoch 18 Uhr (also heute), am Real, passt gut. Hardtail oder Fully - trockene Forstwege oder nasse Trails? Bin fuer alles offen. Auch: bin neu im MTB Treff BB, ich hoffe das ist okay.

Four wheels move your body, two wheels move your soul
Jo


----------



## troll73 (27. Mai 2009)

Okay - dann treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr am Real.
Ich nehm das Fully.
Furchtbar heftige und schlammige Trails müssen aber nicht sein.
Ich schlage vor wir radeln ein wenig Richtung Teufelsbrücke, Entringen, ...?

Bis später


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (28. Mai 2009)

War 'ne erstklassige Tour
70 km - 1.028 Hm - 3h40min

Mille Grazie fuer's Gegend naeherbringen! 

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. Mai 2009)

@ALL

es mal wieder Donnerstag und nach einigen Pausen auch Zeit für die regelmäßige Runde.


*Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr; Treffpunkt Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

Wer ist mit dabei ?



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. Mai 2009)

hallo

würde gerne mal mitfahren komme aber erst morgen zurück

wie sieht es freitag und am wochenende aus am pfingst montag muß ich arbeiten
gruß kai


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich heute rechtzeitig von der Arbeit heimkomm bin ich trotz des kühlen Wetters wohl dabei. Da ich aber noch relativ spät n Termin hab kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei.

Ich


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2009)

Da es bei mir wie ihr sicher mitbekommen habt nicht geklappt hat (18:30 von der Arbeit los ) fass ich mal morgen, ab 17:00 bis 18:00 ins Auge.


----------



## carmin (28. Mai 2009)

oder 16 Uhr mit Stadtschlampe am Marktplatz SiFi?


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2009)

16:00 könnte evtl. auch gehen
Aber meine Stadtschlampe ist halt auch nicht stvzo konform, und auf dem Weg nach Stuttgart hätte ich schon Angst damit anzukommen


----------



## carmin (28. Mai 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Aber meine Stadtschlampe ist halt auch nicht stvzo konform


damit wärn wir schon zu dritt   Dafür isse schnell.
Hm, vielleicht bind ich mir noch einen roten Reflektor an die Sattelstütze... Einen Dynamo könnt ich mir in die Hosentasche stecken.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2009)

Ok, falsch formuliert. Meine Stadtschlampe ist weder tauglich für weite Ausfahrten (Kurbel könnte jedem Moment abfallen ) noch schnell. Und an meinen guten Rädern häng ich halt zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentiero-Jo (29. Mai 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> es mal wieder Donnerstag und nach einigen Pausen auch Zeit für die regelmäßige Runde.
> 
> ...


Eine regelmaessige Runde, jeweils Donnerstags um 18 Uhr vom REAL-Parkplatz Roehrerweg, finde ich GUT!  -  auch wenn es diesen Do bei mir nicht geklappt hat.

four wheels move your body, two wheels move your soul
Jo


----------



## laempel (29. Mai 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ok, falsch formuliert. Meine Stadtschlampe ist weder tauglich für weite Ausfahrten (Kurbel könnte jedem Moment abfallen ) noch schnell. Und an meinen guten Rädern häng ich halt zuviel



Für die Fahrt zum Critical Mass hätte ich auch noch meine Zweit-Stadtschlampe klick zu verleihen. Ich fahre gegen 15.30 Uhr in Döffingen los. Wer die Schleuder nutzen will, sollte sich bis dahin be mir melden...


----------



## carmin (30. Mai 2009)

Matthias247 und ich würden morgen wohl mal eine Tagestour (je nach Singletrackanteil 50-80 km, 1200-1800 hm, 8h brutto) starten -- ob Alb oder Schwarzwald ist noch nicht ganz raus.  Hat hier noch jemand grundsätzliches Interesse?  Dann könnt man das gleich in die Planung einbeziehen.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Mai 2009)

Also carmin und ich planen morgen mal diese Tour abzufahren. Sieht zwar nicht so spektakulär aus wie manch andere Schwarzwald oder Albtouren, dafür können wir aber direkt von hier aus starten.

Wer noch mit will darf sich gerne anschließen. Treffpunkt ist um 10:00 am neuen Busbahnhof.


----------



## laempel (30. Mai 2009)

Schöne Tour, muss aber leider Sonntagvormittag noch arbeiten...


----------



## Mmachine (30. Mai 2009)

Jau, sehr schöne Tour. Da bin ich gern mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Mai 2009)

hallo

fährt morgen jemand im schönbuch rum

gruß kai


----------



## cafescup (31. Mai 2009)

@All

wie sieht`s aus

*Morgen 14:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne Strommast*

Strecke irgendwo Richtung Bärensee


Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (31. Mai 2009)

Ich


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe es geschaft habe doch gestern in Bad Wildbad den Marathon mitgemacht es war ganz schön hart! Es waren schöne Abfahrten dabei die hätte euch gefallen, schön steil und heuprieg! Bin soweit zufrieden mit mir, ich habe jedenfalls alles gegeben!
Wünsche euch heute veil spaß ich fahre heute nur ne lockere Runde meine Beine sagen mir das!
Bis dann!


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juni 2009)

Oha, mal so ganz kurz entschlossen. Glühstrumpf!


----------



## troll73 (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
steht die Runde heute um 14:30?
Komme vermutl. auch vorbei.
Viele Grüße,
   Udo


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juni 2009)

Hiho, ich muß leider absagen da ich mir gerade eben einen Nackenwirbel ausgerenkt habe. Fahren ist damit nicht drin. Vielleicht morgen nach dme Arzttermin.

Gruß

Zwerg


----------



## cafescup (1. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal um 14:30 Uhr an der Panzer.

Mal schaun wer da ist.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juni 2009)

Ich neide es dir!!
So ein verdammter Sch......


----------



## carmin (1. Juni 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Hiho, ich muß leider absagen da ich mir gerade eben einen Nackenwirbel ausgerenkt habe.


Wie krass, wie schafft man denn sowas...?  (kannst mir gern auch eine pm schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung, hatte ich aber schon mal. Ich habe beim Autofahren einfach den Kopf gedreht, und dann hat es geknirscht. Und seit dem sitzt der fest und rührt sich nicht mehr. Kopf langsam drehen geht, aber bei allen anderen Dingen muß ich halt langsam machen. Morgen gehe ich mal bei meinem Orthopäden vorbei. Der wird bestimmt wieder fluchen.


----------



## carmin (1. Juni 2009)

ach Du Schande ... dann lass es Dir schnell und schmerzfrei wieder einrenken


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juni 2009)

Wird schon! Und am Mittwoch gehe ich wieder fahren oder laufen.


----------



## Hogen (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
komme gerade vom Gardasee zurück, war kurz zum Klettersteigeln und 'ne Biketour hat's auch noch gereicht...

Wollte Euch bei der Gelegenheit noch mal zu der Tour auf die Alb einladen:



Hogen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich biete wieder mal eine Tour zum Mitfahren an, diesmal in 3 Tagen von Böblingen bis nach Tuttlingen - mehr oder weniger entlang des Alb-Traufs.
> 
> *Vorgesehenes Programm *
> ...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

gitbs hier radlerinnen aus rottweil und umgebung

meine freundin sucht jemand zum radeln

guß


----------



## carmin (5. Juni 2009)

Mitgliedersuche
Mitgliederkarte


----------



## Tobsn (5. Juni 2009)

Hogen schrieb:


> ...Wollte Euch bei der Gelegenheit noch mal zu der Tour auf die Alb einladen:


Hört sich sehr interessant an. 
Möchte so ne Tour dieses Jahr auch noch fahren.
Leider hab ich vom 11.-13. keine Zeit.
Bin sehr auf Euren Bericht gespannt.
Kannst Du mir GPS Daten zukommen lassen?

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## toddy (5. Juni 2009)

Nach der Tour heute muß ich sagen, mal einen ganz fetten 

 an Kiki, die heute, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, die Müneck runter gefahren ist!!! 
Wie gesagt, damit hast du einigen hier im Forum was voraus!
Daher


----------



## proceed (6. Juni 2009)

Ja, und dazu 70km !!! und keine Ahnung wieviele hm, also echt Respekt 

Wir waren gestern dann aber echt total platt und auch heute tut mir irgendwie noch alles weh 

War aber echt ne coole Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen geht Jemand heute ne Runde biken?


----------



## troll73 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Lust auf 'ne Feierabendrunde Dienstag oder Mittwoch Abend?
Meine Vorstellung wäre Abfahrt ca. 17:30 Uhr beim Real und dann 'ne Runde mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und Trails duch den Schönbuch.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Juni 2009)

So, ich wäre dann auch wieder fahrbereit. Wirbel ist wieder drin und Muskulatur entspannt.


----------



## cafescup (10. Juni 2009)

@ ALL

wie schon von troll angemerkt, wie sieht`s aus mit:

*heute, Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg
*
Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. Juni 2009)

Ich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## troll73 (10. Juni 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wie schon von troll angemerkt, wie sieht`s aus mit:
> 
> ...



Ich wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (10. Juni 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf 'ne Feierabendrunde Dienstag oder Mittwoch Abend?
> Meine Vorstellung wäre Abfahrt ca. 17:30 Uhr beim Real und dann 'ne Runde mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und Trails duch den Schönbuch.
> ...



Werde auch zum Real kommen und mit Richtung Schönbuch radeln, Trails hören sich gut an und Hm müssen wohl leider dafür sein, aber jenachdem wieviele Hm, Trails und Zeit auf dem Programm stehen, kann man sich ja aufteilen!


----------



## cafescup (11. Juni 2009)

So... auf ein Neues,


@ALL


*Morgen (Freitag) um 17:30 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## troll73 (12. Juni 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> So... auf ein Neues,
> 
> 
> @ALL
> ...



Bin dabei.


----------



## eisenzwerg (12. Juni 2009)

Nach der geilen Tour am Mittwoch hätte ich schon Lust, kann aber nichts versprechen. Wartet also nicht auf mich.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (12. Juni 2009)

würde  mit fahren aber um 17.30 wirds immer knapp

gruß kai


----------



## luca 2002 (12. Juni 2009)

Fahrt von euch jemand morgen im Zeitraum von 9:00 bis 15:00 Uhr ? Gruß Michael


----------



## Golden_Willow (12. Juni 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> So... auf ein Neues,
> 
> 
> @ALL
> ...



Sodele war mal wieder echt ne schöne Runde, wollte  zwar nicht so lange fahren aber meine Beine waren echt super! Mal schauen ob es Morgen auch so gut läuft in Albstadt !
Bis zum nächstes mal!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (13. Juni 2009)

guten morgen macht heute jemand eine tour

gruß kai


----------



## eisenzwerg (13. Juni 2009)

Oder mal was anderes, wer würde denn morgen fahren? Wann ist relativ egal, hauptsache Spulen gehen!


----------



## eisenzwerg (13. Juni 2009)

Mist, ich kann doch nicht. Mir ist was dazwischengekommen, Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (14. Juni 2009)

Wir sind heute auf der A8 mit vier Bikes auf dem Dach von einem violetten Kleinbus mit Böblinger Kennzeichen überholt worden, der grüßend hupte und lauter winkende und hüpfende Jungs enthielt.  Konnte auf die Schnelle leider niemanden identifizieren.  War das zufällig jemand von hier?


----------



## toddy (14. Juni 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Wir sind heute auf der A8 mit vier Bikes auf dem Dach von einem violetten Kleinbus mit Böblinger Kennzeichen überholt worden, der grüßend hupte und lauter winkende und hüpfende Jungs enthielt.  Konnte auf die Schnelle leider niemanden identifizieren.  War das zufällig jemand von hier?



Seit wann fahren Züge auf der A8


----------



## carmin (14. Juni 2009)

wer sacht denn, dass ich immer mit dem Zug fahre?


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch nen Abzieher für ne Race Face X-Type Kurbel, den er mir mal ausleihen könnte? Es handelt sich dabei um diese Abdeckung, die normalerweise auf alle derartigen Kurbeln draufgeschraubt ist. Nur bei meiner fehlt sie wohl 

Ansonsten: Würde morgen Abend wahrscheinlich biken. Eben wahrscheinlich ohne RF Kurbel und dadurch mitm Hardtail 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (16. Juni 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> es mal wieder Donnerstag und nach einigen Pausen auch Zeit für die regelmäßige Runde.
> 
> ...




Jemand beim Donnerstags-Biken dabei?
18:00 Uhr, Real am Roehrerweg.


----------



## eisenzwerg (16. Juni 2009)

@Matthias: Mittwoch wäre ich dabei, aber am Donerstag nicht.


----------



## cafescup (16. Juni 2009)

@ ALL

die Frage in die Runde


*morgen (Mittwoch) um 17:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Realparkplatz im Röhrerweg*

wer ist mit dabei ?

@ Sentiero-Jo
Am Donnerstag ist es bei mir zumindest noch nicht sicher, leider.

Grettz Cafescup


----------



## luca 2002 (16. Juni 2009)

Frust, 17:30 Uhr, wie macht Ihr das ? Wenn ihr Mi. ca 18:45 noch irgendwo in Steinenbronn, Waldenbuch rumgurkt würde ich mich gerne dranhängen. 
Grüße


----------



## aka (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

biete (oder suche) MFG diesen Samstag zum Marathon nach Pfronten im Allgaeu.
Abfahrt allerdings recht frueh da der Start bereits um 09:30 ist.

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (18. Juni 2009)

@ ALL


*heute 18:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Juni 2009)

Soll euch ausrichten, dass cafescup heute doch nicht fährt.


----------



## Micha27 (18. Juni 2009)

Einige der Jungs kennen Ihn ja.. den Frank aka Plastik vom Kaiser...

Schaut's euch an...
http://www.light-bikes.com.br/blog/

Gruß Micha


----------



## exel (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, hätte Bock heute noch ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Zeitlich bin ich recht flexibel (~1700). Wer hat noch Bock zu fahren?


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. Juni 2009)

Heute geht es bei mir beim besten Willen nicht, aber wer würde denn am Sonntag so gegen 11 Uhr losfahren wollen? Bitte um Speichenzeichen


----------



## DaBoom (19. Juni 2009)

@Micha27
Klaro, den Mr.Plastik kennt man

@eisenzwerg
http://www.moa-bw.de/Seiten/Aktionen/MOA_Aktion_Boeblingen.html
42km Panoramarunde
Eigentlich immer ganz lustig. Letztes Jahr waren es die Rennradfahrer auf der Römerstraße die für Belustigung sorgten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (19. Juni 2009)

du meinst wir sollten da zwischen hunderten WE fahrern auch mit rumgondeln?


----------



## plusminus (19. Juni 2009)

Startplatz für Kirchzarten am Sonntag zu vergeben. Kann nicht starten da Probleme mit einem Nerv.
Bei Interesse PN an mich. Es kann auf allen Strecken gestartet werden.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (19. Juni 2009)

Man muss halt mittags bzw nachmittags starten, dann wenn die ganzen WE-Fahrer und Family' beim Mittagessen sind


----------



## plusminus (19. Juni 2009)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Juni 2009)

Wünsche allen KiZa Startern morgen viel Erfolg!
Aufgrund des angehemen Wetters hab ich meine 77km heute schon erledigt. Allerdings nur mit 1600hm und übers Tempo reden wir besser nich


----------



## DaBoom (24. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr ab 17:30 ne lockere Runde. Treffpunkt: real Parkplatz.
ggf. gehts Richtung Gärtringen und mit dem MTB-Treff Gärtringen in den Schönbuch.

Bin aber flexibel was die Auswahl der Wege angeht.


----------



## troll73 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde Biken morgen (Donnerstag) Abend?
Ich könnte ab 18:15 Uhr / Realparkplatz.

Viele Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## DaBoom (24. Juni 2009)

@troll73
Schade dass es bei dir heute nicht geklappt hat.

Matthias247 und ich sind zwar keine lockere, dafür aber eine schöne Rundtour gefahren
60,32km - 2:29:13h Fahrzeit - 631hm
Müssen das nächste Mal noch ein paar Berge einbauen.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, bin gerade nochmal über das "Lässig" gestoßen.
Aber man muss ja auch mal > GA1 fahren


----------



## troll73 (24. Juni 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @troll73
> Schade dass es bei dir heute nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Matthias247 und ich sind zwar keine lockere, dafür aber eine schöne Rundtour gefahren
> ...



puh - Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe ist das ein Schnitt von 24. Nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (24. Juni 2009)

@Matthias: man kann ja nicht immer so langsam wie mit mir durch die Gegend gondeln - bin ja gerade der Invalidenexpress.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Juni 2009)

Naja, mit nem 22er Schnitt am Sonntag waren wir von gondeln noch weit entfernt. Zumindest für meine Begriffe.
Und irgendwie war die Tour auch etwas entspannter als heute 

Wegen morgen: Wenn nix Regen hätt ich Interesse.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## eisenzwerg (24. Juni 2009)

Waaah!!! Ihr fahrt da die tollsten Runden, und ich habe Spätschicht. So ein Sch....
Naja, nächste Woche wieder. Wünsche euch aber dennoch viel Spaß!


----------



## luca 2002 (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr morgen ca. 18:15 am Realparkplatz startet, würde ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.  Zum Gondeln


----------



## troll73 (25. Juni 2009)

Also dann bis heute 18:15 Uhr am Realparkplatz - ich bin da wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## cafescup (25. Juni 2009)

wie Luca schon geschrieben hat:


*Heute (Donnerstag), 18:15 Uhr Treffpunkt Real Parkplatz Röhrerweg*


Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dabei - 18:15 Uhr Real Roehrerweg


----------



## DieRoteZora (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich werd auch mitgondeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (25. Juni 2009)

Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht. Danke fürs warten.


----------



## nasenibär (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde in den nächsten Tagen gern mal bei euch mitradeln.
-Wenn ich darf!?- 

Werdet ihr auch Morgen oder am Mittwoch fahren?


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,ich wollte mich für 6 Wochen verabschieden bin kurz weg da wo es schön warm ist. Radelt für mich auch paar Runden mit, werde an euch denke! erde mich aber ab und zu mal online melden!
macht es gut, Mandy!!!!!Halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## DieRoteZora (29. Juni 2009)

Hi, würde heute abend gerne ne runde drehen. Wer hat Zeit und Lust und kennt sich dazu vielleicht auch noch etwas besser wie ich in der Umgebung aus ? grüße, betty


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre mal dabei. Ab wann wolltest du denn fahren gehen?


----------



## DieRoteZora (29. Juni 2009)

18:00 am Real? Bin da aber eigentlich recht flexibel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (29. Juni 2009)

Ok.


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. Juni 2009)

Ich muß mich jetzt dann doch mal unbeliebt machen und sagen das ich doch nicht kann. Ich muß noch das Vereinsgerödel vom Wochenende abladen. Der Termin wurde vorverlegt. AAAAAAahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Wann komme ich mal wieder zum fahren? 

Sorry

Ich


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juni 2009)

Heute klappt bei mir wohl auch nicht, aber morgen sollte gehen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## exel (29. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte heute auch mal wieder ne Runde fahren. Wer hat jetzt noch spontan Zeit?


----------



## DieRoteZora (29. Juni 2009)

wer hat eigentlich sowas wie arbeit erfunden :-(
wird heute leider doch nichts bei mir mit 18 uhr real. komm hier nicht weg. sorry...


----------



## troll73 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
hat jemand Lust Donnerstag Abend zu biken? 
18:15 Uhr am Real?
Grüße, Udo


----------



## cafescup (30. Juni 2009)

@ All


wer hat Lust am:


*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 18:15Uhr Treffpunkt Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg*


ne Rund zu drehen?


@ Troll

am Donnerstag kann ich dieses Mal leider nicht dabei sein sorry.



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DieRoteZora (30. Juni 2009)

mittwoch bin ich auf jeden dabei. sonst steht mein rad die ganze woche nur im keller und das woll mer ja net ;-)


----------



## exel (30. Juni 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 18:15Uhr Treffpunkt Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg*



Also ich bin auch dabei, solange es viele Trails gibt


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (30. Juni 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust Donnerstag Abend zu biken?
> 18:15 Uhr am Real?
> Grüße, Udo



Donnerstag Abend geht klar - 18:15 REAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (30. Juni 2009)

noch jemand fü ne lockeree runde zuhaben?
greetz


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juni 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> noch jemand fü ne lockeree runde zuhaben?
> greetz



Von der bin ich gerade zurück gekommen  Das nächste mal dann.
Glückwunsch zum Trans-Germany überstehen in guter Zeit. 
Mir hätts vermutlich spätestens nach dem zweiten Tag gereicht.

Wegen morgen: Früher wäre mir eigentlich lieber, und mal wieder in Richtung Stuttgart fände ich auch ganz ok. Aber wenn die Mehrheit so will schließ ich mich an.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Juli 2009)

Klappt heute bei mir doch nicht 
Morgen dann


----------



## exel (1. Juli 2009)

Trotzdem die Frage an die, die heute fahren, welche Richtung solls sein? Schönbuch oder Stuttgart? Wenn Stuttgart könnte man den Treffpunkt spontan näher nach Sifi legen. Muss heute noch einiges erledigen, deshalb wär mir ein Treffpunkt in Sifi lieber, oder (wenns nach Stgt geht) ich treff euch irgendwo im Wald bei Sifi. Also wo wollt ihr hin?


----------



## DieRoteZora (1. Juli 2009)

mir ist die richtung prinzipiell egal, weil ich mich weder da noch dort auskenne 
ich verlass mich da also einfach voll und ganz auf euch!


----------



## exel (1. Juli 2009)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> mir ist die richtung prinzipiell egal, weil ich mich weder da noch dort auskenne
> ich verlass mich da also einfach voll und ganz auf euch!



Dann warten wir mal was cafescup noch dazu sagt.


----------



## troll73 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte am Sonntag (oder auch am Samstag wenn es wg. Wetter am Sonntag nicht geht) nach Küblis in der Schweiz fahren und die mittlere Strecke des Swiss Bike Masters abfahren (75km/3000hm).
Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## DieRoteZora (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

haben gerade beschlossen, dass wir aufgrund der geplanten Fahrtrichtung gen Stuttgart heute den Treffpunkt ändern.

_*Treffpunkt heute (Mittwoch), 18:30Uhr *_
_*Am Brunnen in Sindelfingen am Marktplatz*_

Wer hat noch Lust  ????


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich werde nacher mit einem Freund in Richtung Bärensee fahren, vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs. Allerdings etwas früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenibär (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hat Heute jemand Lust ne Runde MTB zu fahren?
Was Zeiten und Streckebetrifft bin ich total flexibel!!


----------



## troll73 (2. Juli 2009)

nasenibär schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat Heute jemand Lust ne Runde MTB zu fahren?
> Was Zeiten und Streckebetrifft bin ich total flexibel!!



Wir treffen uns

Heute (Donnerstag), 18:15Uhr Treffpunkt Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg

und dann um 18:45 Uhr am Stellenhäusle.

komm doch einfach vorbei ...

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## nasenibär (2. Juli 2009)

Ok,
ich bin da.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## aka (2. Juli 2009)

war eine schöne runde heute, hoffentlich seid ihr noch trocken heimgekommen!


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juli 2009)

So was doofes. Wollte eigentlich auch mitkommen, und bin sogar ausnahmsweise mal pünktlich losgefahren. Nur dann meinte so ca. am Citycenter ne Bordsteinkante meinen Schlauch im Hinterrad töten zu müssen 

Bis ich dann heimgeschoben hab und mit dem anderen Rad los bin wars schon nach 18:15, dann bin ich allein noch ne Runde gefahren.


----------



## radi01 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

war ne super Runde, danke für´s mitnehmen.
Bin noch ein wenig in den Regen gekommen und dann total platt angekommen.
Aber nach 85 km und 990 hm bei recht flottem Tempo war das für mich in Ordnung.

Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal, weiss nur noch nicht wann, fahre jetzt erst einmal in Urlaub, natürlich zum biken!!

Bis bald


Gruss
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenibär (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich fand die Runde Gestern auch Priiiema,
bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## cycle-lisa (3. Juli 2009)

heut noch jamand lust? schöne g1 tour so ca. 70km ~ 3h

grüße lisa


----------



## DaBoom (3. Juli 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> heut noch jamand lust? schöne g1 tour so ca. 70km ~ 3h
> 
> grüße lisa


Hey
nachdem ich heute zweimal klitschnass geworden bin, habe ich meine Radfahrpläne für heute begraben.

Hoffe dass heute Alles runter kommt, so dass das restliche WE halbwegs trocken bleibt.

Wobei so eine Tour bei Regen durch den Schlamm auch lustig ist.
Gell, Silver_Fox & toddy 

Gruß an den MTB Treff Gärtringen an denen wir am Mi. beim Herrenberger Naturfreundehaus vorbei sind


----------



## cafescup (4. Juli 2009)

@ ALL


wer hat Lust,

*
Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

wer ist mit dabei, bevor es zu warm wird

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rookee (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nur falls sich jemand fragen sollte, warum von mir nichts mehr zu lesen ist, hab ich mal zwei Bilder meiner letzten Ausfahrt ins Album gestellt.


----------



## toddy (4. Juli 2009)

@ Rookee

Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mach das du schnell wieder fit wirst!!!!!!!!

@ Daboom

Gib das Profilbild ab, wir haben jetzt einen echten 

@ irgendjemand

habe heute gegen 12 Uhr auf dem unteren Teil vom Eselstritt einen Tacho gefunden, hat vermutlich noch nicht lange dort gelegen, da mitten auf dem Weg. Bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## cafescup (5. Juli 2009)

Sorry, 

ich muss leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen für heute absagen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Liebe Grüße an alle aus dem heißen Dubai Temperaturen zwischen 37-51 Grad!
Wie ich sehe seit ihr brav am radel leider ohne mich!
Wünsche euch trotzdem noch viel Spaß!
Bis dann Mandy!


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Juli 2009)

AHa, bist du jetzt unter die Sandschubser gegangen? Schmelz nicht!


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Juli 2009)

@ Rookee: Gute Besserung! 
Und Cafescup ebenso

@ Mandy: Viel Spaß ebenso noch in Dubai. Mir haben die 30° gestern hier schon gereicht.

@ All: Wenns nicht nach Regen aussehen sollte würde ich morgen oder übermorgen gerne noch ne etwas längere Trainingsrunde fahren. Start 17:30 bis 18:00. Strecke nach möglichkeit ohne Sauerei.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll73 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie wär's denn Mittwoch Abend mit 'ner netten Runde (wenn es mal nicht regnet ...)?
Alternativ würde bei mir evtl. auch Donnerstag Abend gehen.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## cafescup (8. Juli 2009)

@ ALL


wer hat Lust,


*heute um 17:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Böblingen Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*


eine Runde zu drehen. Sollte es jedoch regnen, können wir hier ja noch kurzfristig absagen.

Die Trails sind ja wegen der vergangenen Tage leider richtig schlammig . Demnach wird`s wohl eher ne Waldautobahnrunde.

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DieRoteZora (8. Juli 2009)

bin am start....


----------



## eisenzwerg (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin erst wieder am Samstag dabei da ich Spätschicht habe


----------



## troll73 (8. Juli 2009)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> bin am start....



Ich auch.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich komm auch wenns trocken bleibt. 



eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Ich bin erst wieder am Samstag dabei da ich Spätschicht habe


Soso, bist also doch in Albstadt dabei?


----------



## eisenzwerg (8. Juli 2009)

Nein, ich habe Spätschicht und außer Samstag habe ich am WE keine Zeit, da mein alter Herr am Sonntag seinen Geburtstag feiert. Naja, aber immerhin habe ich nächste Woche wieder Frühschicht, dann kann ich wieder mitfahren gehen. Werd ich Leiden! Ich habe nämlich die letzten 1,5 Wochen NICHTS gemacht.


----------



## toddy (8. Juli 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> korrekt, die Saison ist leider nur sehr kurz in den PDS. Das komplette Gebiet ist nur von Ende Juni bis Ende August/Anfang September geöffnet.
> 
> 
> Die Ausländer dürfen die Lifte nicht benutzen und müssen die Bikes hochschieben
> ...



So, habe mich jetzt mit einem Freund für eine Woche Ende August in Morzine eingebucht!
Die Bude für 240 Euro mit 2 Schlafzimmern 
Liftkarte für 6 Tage dieses Jahr 80 Euro 

Jetzt werde ich mir erstmal einen FF und eine Safteyjacket besorgen 

@ Ra
Wie war es bei den Passportes?
Du warst doch gerade dort, oder?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Juli 2009)

Habs mir anders überlegt und werd wohl doch verzichten. Viel Spaß
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (8. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund der Wetterlage und der vielen Regengüsse in der Umgebung, habe ich gerade mit cafescup abgesprochen, dass wir das fahren heute leider doch lassen....


----------



## troll73 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey - muss ich denn etwa alleine los?
Es kommt doch grad die Sonne raus 
Woll Ihr Euch das nicht doch nochmal überlegen?


----------



## DieRoteZora (8. Juli 2009)

bei mir hängts nicht nur am wetter. häng hier mal wieder im geschäft fest... nur probleme heute und noch kein ende in sicht. hab noch keine ahnung, wann ich hier rauskomme...


----------



## DaBoom (8. Juli 2009)

*Weicheier!*

@troll73
Bis gleich


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Juli 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> *Weicheier!*



Und, gut geduscht?


----------



## troll73 (8. Juli 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und, gut geduscht?



Naja - kleine Dusche zum Schluß hat's schon gegeben 
Aber dafür sind meine neuen Reifen und Bremsbeläge jetzt bei allen Wetterbedingungen Race-tauglich eingefahren 

Und ich konnte rausfinden, dass meine neuen Swissstop Bremsbeläge bei Näße auch quitschen wie Sau 

Wie siehts denn morgen abend aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (9. Juli 2009)

also, wenns im geschäft nicht so läuft wie gestern, wäre ich dabei.... kann das allerdings noch net ganz abschätzen, wie langs heute wird...


----------



## plusminus (9. Juli 2009)

@Udo: fahr nicht zu viel vorm SBM! Lieber kurz knackig.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (9. Juli 2009)

Erstmal, 27min vorher absagen finde ich ne schwache Nummer.

War gestern eine schöne Runde, wenn auch der Rückweg naß war.
Aber gut, gehört zu einem Outdoor-Sport dazu

@troll73
Schöne Runde auf unbekannten Wegen 
Viel Erfolg am WE


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Udo: fahr nicht zu viel vorm SBM! Lieber kurz knackig.
> 
> +-


Können heute auch (versuchen) ne kurze und knackige Runde fahren 
Will eigentlich nur schauen ob mein Rad wieder brauchbar läuft nachdem ichs nach dem Platten letzte Woche zerlegt hab.
Die 7M Trail Runde fällt damit aber raus, sonst knirschts danach wieder an allen Ecken


----------



## luca 2002 (9. Juli 2009)

> @Udo: fahr nicht zu viel vorm SBM! Lieber kurz knackig.


Wer Altissimo und Tremalzo an einem Tag fährt kommt wahrscheinlich beim SBM erst mit schlappen Beinen auf seine Kosten )
Viel Spaß heute abend, ich werde selber erst um 19:00 ins 7M fahren können. Könntet euch melden wenn ihr zu der Uhrzeit ums Eck seit.


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (9. Juli 2009)

Bin heute Abend dabei - Donnerstagsradeln.
18:00 Uhr am REAL Roehrerweg?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2009)

Wir könnten auch um 18:00 an der Panzerkaserne starten gegen Osten fahren und dort irgendwo den luca_2002 aufsammeln. Allzuweit/lange will ich heute aber nicht.


----------



## DieRoteZora (9. Juli 2009)

hab ich euch schon mal gesagt, dass ich meine arbeit liebe 
werde hier vermutlich erst gegen sechse wegkommen  
falls noch ein wunder geschieht, komme ich dazu, aber wartet net auf mich!


----------



## troll73 (9. Juli 2009)

Sentiero-Jo schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend dabei - Donnerstagsradeln.
> 18:00 Uhr am REAL Roehrerweg?



Klingt gut. Bin dabei.
Allerdings sollte es wirklich nur eine kleine, gemütliche Runde werden.

@ luca_2002:
Das mit dem Tremalzo und Altissimo darf man nicht überbewerten - schliesslich war ich da von Morgens 7 bis Abends 8 unterwegs.
Bin letzten Sonntag den SBM mal abgeradelt - war ganz schön ernüchternd. Hab über 8h gebraucht 
Bin gespannt was am Sonntag geht.

@ plusminus:
Du bist auch beim SBM dabei hab ich gehört? Wieder fit?
Vielleicht sehe ich noch die Staubwolken die Du hinterlässt wenn Du mir davon radelst


----------



## DieRoteZora (9. Juli 2009)

fährt eigentlich morgen abend jemand? 
habe noch ein kleines bisschen hoffnung, dass ich vielleicht wenigstens freitags mal vor sechse ausm geschäft komme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Juli 2009)

ICH KANN MORGEN ABEND FAHREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUUBÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Racing Pit (9. Juli 2009)

von wo fahrt ihr denn los??


----------



## plusminus (9. Juli 2009)

@udo: ich fahre den ABM net den SMB und Erstgenannten mit dem a-k-a. Der SBM ist wohl nächstes Jahr auf der Liste - ob Lang- oder Mitteldistanz ist dann noch die Frage. Mal recherchieren wie die Strecken so sind. 
Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!!

Gruß
+-


----------



## cafescup (9. Juli 2009)

So nun aber wirklich,



*Freitag, 18:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Realparkplatz Röhrerweg.*

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (9. Juli 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> @ Ra
> Wie war es bei den Passportes?


Auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen bin: Die Ausschilderung der Passportes (= Rundtour in verschiedenen Längenvarianten) ist wenige Tage danach schon fast vollständig entfernt.  Das macht es stellenweise schwer, den "richtigen" Weg zu finden; auch die IGN-Topokarte ist da nicht immer hilfreich.  Andererseits machts ja nix, mit etwas Orientierungssinn frei Schnauze zu fahren, und bestimmt gibts auch GPS-Tracks.  Zu beachten ist, dass nicht mehr alle Lifte laufen, das gilt aktuell insbesondere für den von Champéry rauf.  Das sind 900 hm, die mit DH-Geometrie raufgeradelt ganz schön zäh sein dürften.  Und klar muss auch sein, dass die spannendsten DHs natürlich eher unter als zwischen den Liften zu finden sind.


----------



## DieRoteZora (10. Juli 2009)

also nach zwei tagen, wo mir meine arbeit das biken versaut hat, muss ich heute unbedingt aufs rad!!!!!!


----------



## womofischer (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels oder wer sich sonst noch an mich erinnert.
Die Hand tut wieder halbwegs und ich bin im Konditionsaufbau. Wie lange sie tut weiß ich aber noch nicht so recht. Wie lange und wie hart wollt ihr den heute fahren. würde mich freuen mal wieder dabei zu sein. walter


----------



## Flashhead (10. Juli 2009)

Wo und wie lang/weit fahrt ihr in Böblingen immer? Mehr Forst- und Waldwege oder eher Singletrails und anspruchsvollere Strecken? Ich hab vor kurzem (wieder) angefangen zu biken und bin dementsprechend konditionell und v.a. technisch, sagen wir, auf einem etwas tieferen Niveau. . Ich komm sportlich aus ner ganz anderen Ecke. Aber nach meinen Prüfungen würde ich mich ggf. gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## DieRoteZora (10. Juli 2009)

womofischer schrieb:


> Wie lange und wie hart wollt ihr den heute fahren.


 
come and see  denke wir werden uns da auf was passendes einigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (10. Juli 2009)

Lust hätt ich heute ja, werde mich aber noch etwas schonen und dann morgen allen davonfahren ... oder so ähnlich 

Flashhead: Von schnellen Waldautobahnrunden über anspruchsvollere Trailrunden wird hier eigentlich recht viel gefahren. Hängt immer n bischen von den Mitfahrern, Wetter, und Lust und Laune ab.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2009)

So, hoffe ihr hattet heute euren Spaß in Albstadt. Ich hatte ihn auf jeden Fall.

Glückwunsch noch an alle erst und zweitplatzierten die hier mitlesen 
Dürft aber auch gerne etwas langsamer fahren, dann sehen wir uns evtl. auch mal. Ich durfte ja erst 20 Minuten später starten, da gings halt nich so schnell


----------



## luca 2002 (13. Juli 2009)

@ Udo, Glückwunsch zum Swiss Bike Master. Zähes, aber beeindruckendes Event. Wünsch deinen Gehhölzern rasche Genesung


----------



## troll73 (13. Juli 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> @ Udo, GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum Swiss Bike Master. ZÃ¤hes, aber beeindruckendes Event. WÃ¼nsch deinen GehhÃ¶lzern rasche Genesung



Danke! Hab mein persÃ¶nliches Ziel von < 7h mit 6:49 erreicht 
Und es hat echt Spass gemacht.

HÃ¤tte nie gedacht, dass ich um die 6h mit 180er Puls durchhalte - kann immer noch nicht verstehen warum das gut ging.

Hier und da hab ich GenÃ¶le von wegen schlechter Organisation oder schlechter Verpflegung gelesen. Ist m.E. BlÃ¶dsinn â war alles bestens.
Zum Beispiel die Sache mit dem Flaschenwechsel an den Verpflegungsstationen war super - das gabs ja wohl beim ABM nicht. AuÃerdem gabs an den Verpflegungsstationen genÃ¼gend Gels - ist glaube ich auch nicht immer so.
Es gab bei einer Verpflegungsstation sogar 'nen Bike-putz-und-Ãl-Service - okay war halt auch teilweise bissle schlammig.

Deine 3:49 beim ABM sind aber nochmal 'ne ganz andere Liga â herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsch!

Und dann natÃ¼rlich die Hammerzeit von aka und plusminus auf dem Tandem. Kann garnicht glauben das man mit so nem Monstrum so schnell ist â¦ 

Auch allen anderen die hier mitlesen und beim ABM dabei waren herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch - gell Matthias!


----------



## plusminus (14. Juli 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Und dann natürlich die Hammerzeit von aka und plusminus auf dem Tandem. Kann garnicht glauben das man mit so nem *Monstrum* so schnell ist



Hey, also ein Monstrum bin ich jetzt ja auch wieder nicht 

Gratulation zum SBM Udo. Wir müssen da mal irgendwann genauer drüber schwätzen - am Besten auf einer Tour durchs Nagoldtal wie damals mit aka, die war echt super.

@Matthias: Danke für die Glückwünsche!

+-


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. Juli 2009)

Tach Gemeinde,
Ich sitze hier gerade vor meinem Rechenbrett und klopfe Steine um mal die Frage aufzubringen wer von euch denn morgen fahren gehen würde. Mir schwebte dabei die Standartzeit 18 Uhr vor.

Zwerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4fundriver (14. Juli 2009)

@eisenzwerg

Bisher war ich noch nie dabei. Ab 18:00 Uhr ist OK, mal sehen wo ihr so rumtourt und welchen "Härtegrad" mann braucht.

Wo ist der Treff vorm Vereinsheim?  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## troll73 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie siehts denn diese Woche mit der üblichen Donnerstagabendrunde aus? Soll wettertechnisch der schönste Tag der Woche werden.

*Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Böblingen Realparkplatz Röhrerweg*

Wer ist dabei?

Viele Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## 4fundriver (15. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag ist auch OK. Ob zusätzlich oder anstatt heute ist egal.


----------



## eisenzwerg (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich muß für hetute leider absagen, da es mir zeitlich einfach nicht reicht. Ich hoffe aber das es mir für morgen reicht.

Zwerg


----------



## luca 2002 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich muß diese Woche im Büro klar Schiff machen, bin nächste Woche beim Alpencross. Werde aber in 14 Tagen wieder vorbeischauen. Grüße Michael


----------



## Sentiero-Jo (15. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr auf dem Real-Parkplatz Roehrerweg

bin dabei


----------



## cafescup (16. Juli 2009)

Mich rafft gerade ne dicke Nase dahin.

Sobald ich wieder fit bin, was fast wieder der Fall ist, bin ich auch wieder mit dabei.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## toddy (17. Juli 2009)

Super Tour gestern und der Zwerg wird so langsam zur Trailsau


----------



## DaBoom (17. Juli 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Super Tour gestern und der Zwerg wird so langsam zur Trailsau



War ne spitzen Tour mit einem leckeren Bierchen als Krönung


----------



## 4fundriver (17. Juli 2009)

Da gab es gestern anscheinend zwei Touren. War ne gute Tour, allerdings länger als erwartet und das hoch und runter zerte an der Substanz. What ever, es hat Spass gemacht und um 22:00 Uhr war'n wir zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (17. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich sah danach auch aus wie eine Sau! Oink!


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juli 2009)

darf ich ma kurz ab:kotz:en?
heute der dritte Platte in drei Wochen. 
Diesmal hat der tolle XLight Schlauch genau bis Musberg gehalten. 
Mit dem letzten immerhin in Albstadt noch durchs Ziel gekommen. Als ichs Rad am Tag drauf im Keller angeschaut hab stands auch platt da. 
Ich verbau jetzt Downhillschläuche oder so zum Training ....

So, jetzt dürft ihr mir ruhig sagen das ichs einfach nur nicht kann, damit kann ich jetz auch noch leben


----------



## eisenzwerg (21. Juli 2009)

Naja, Leichtbau bringt halt auch so seine Nachteile mit sich. Ich würde dir zu Vollgummi raten. 

Mfg

Zwerg


----------



## aka (21. Juli 2009)

wo sind denn die löcher im schlauch - nicht, daß es am felgenband liegt...


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juli 2009)

aka schrieb:


> wo sind denn die löcher im schlauch - nicht, daß es am felgenband liegt...



jup, die waren auf der Felgenseite. Habe auch das Felgenband in Verdacht, das evtl. etwas aus der Mitte gewandert ist. Muss mal schauen das ichn breiteres bekomme.

eisenzwerg: Warum nicht gleich Steinräder? 
Und ein 130g Schlauch ist doch für echten Leichtbauer noch ein Weltuntergang.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## toddy (22. Juli 2009)

Schlauch


----------



## aka (22. Juli 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> jup, die waren auf der Felgenseite...


Also quasi 'innen'? Dann wird ein Downhillschlauch aber auch nicht viel helfen


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2009)

@Matthias: ich habe mit 95g Schläuchen genau die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie mit 130g und 200g Schläuchen. Der wichtigste Pannenschutz ist der Reifen. Dann muss wie aka erwähnt hat natürlich ein gescheites Felgenband her. Gescheit muss nicht schwer heißen. Die Dinger die bei den leichten Maxxis Schläuchen dabei sind funktionieren gut. Es soll auch Leute geben die mit 2 Lagen etwas dickerem Tesa gut klar kommen. Wenn man den Schlauch etwas mit Talkumpuder versieht mindert das Reibungseffekte, gut für Pannenschutz und Rollwiderstand.
Was wie immer noch anzuraten bleibt ist natürlich der "korrekte" Reifendruck der bei mir vorne knapp unter und hinten knapp über 2 bar liegt (gemessen mit Topeak Joe Blow Sport) - und zwar egal welche Reifen ich fahre!
Werde aus Gründen der Rollwiderstandsgeschichte so wie des Durchschlagschutzes demnächst aber wohl auch das Thema tubeless angehen und alle Möglichkeiten, abgesehen von UST (da zu teuer in der Umstellung) nochmals eingehend studieren.

Ein weiteres Problem bei Dir könnte sein, dass Du sicherlich 2,25 bis 2,3er Reifen nutzt. Schau mal auf die Leichtbauschlauchpackung drauf. Da steht was bis max 2,125" vermute ich. Da Du einen breiteren Reifen nutzt dehnt sich der Schlauch weiter aus, die Gummischicht wird noch dünner und damit anfälliger. (Maxxis Flyweight funktioniert bei mir mit Schwalbe 2.25ern).
Für die Rennradfahrer: Schwalbe produziert scheinbar seit neuestem keine Ultremo Schläuche mehr da sie Probleme mit den Fertigungstoleranzen haben. Angeblich bringen die Verkäufe der dichten Exemplare nicht mehr die Verluste der Produktionsauschüsse rein. (ggf kann man daraus auch Rückschlüsse auf Nachteile bei Leichtbau-MTB-Schläuchen ziehen).

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DaBoom (22. Juli 2009)

tubeless, zumindest die DIY Methode habe ich erstmal abgehakt.

Conti light + Race King -> Panne, was ist das? eher, bis dass uns der Verschleiß scheidet
Conti light + Gravity -> Panne, was ist das?

kann das Conti Felgenband empfehlen (wie hätte es auch anders sein können )


Probiert halt mal andere Sachen aus, wie den Schrott den Schwalbe produziert.


Flicken Fred
Rutsching Ralph
Fatal Alberts
da gibt es besseres -> Maxxis, Hutchinson ...

---
ULTREMO
ist da nicht auch der Reifen sch****???
mein zukünftiger Nachbar ist alles andere als begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (22. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich hatte bisher mit den Nippel Nic keine wirklichen Probleme. Naja, Leichtbau ist auch was anderes als mein Rad


----------



## toddy (22. Juli 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> tubeless, zumindest die DIY Methode habe ich erstmal abgehakt.
> 
> .



DIY Methode : Es rollt und rollt und rollt!
Schon geil, über 5000 km und keine einzige Panne!!!!!


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2009)

Also bitte nix gegen Racing Ralph und Albert. Grundsolide Produkte die bestens funktionieren. Conti hat scheinbar in den letzten Jahren wieder etwas aufgeholt was QualitÃ¤t und Pannensicherheit angeht aber die waren zu meiner Anfangszeit der absolute GAU.
Der Ultremoreifen hat derzeit das Problem, dass ein gewisser Prozent oder Promillesatz Blasen werfen soll. Derartige Meldung gibt es aber auch schon beim direkten Konkurenten Conti4000S.

Nur ums klarzustellen: will niemanden dazu verdonnern gefÃ¤lligst Schwalbe zu fahren, aber bei mir funktioniert die gesamte MTB Palette die ich bisher gefahren habe - natÃ¼rlich auf den Einsatzzweck abgestimmt - Albert geht aber immer.

+-

Edit: aus aktuellem Anlass bzgl toddy: meine fatalen BÃ¤hrts fahr ich in der Regel ebenfalls 5000-6000km plattenfrei - danach wandern sie in die Tonne (oder auf ebay, 5â¬ sind immer drin!!)


----------



## aka (22. Juli 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Also bitte nix gegen Racing Ralph und Albert. Grundsolide Produkte die bestens funktionieren.


Wie ich neulich feststellen konnte funktioniert bei dir der RaRa vorne wie hinten, sogar ohne Profil, und das bei Naesse.
Aber nicht vom Problem ablenken: es muss das Felgenband oder ein Grat an einer Bohrung im Felgenbett sein. 
Nix einfacher als das: einfach den platten Schlauch mal aufpumpen, schauen wo die Luft raus schlaucht, aehm , schleicht und an der Felge mal peilen wo welche Stelle sein duerfte.


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2009)

Liegt am Fahrer: "If you're not a little bit out of control you don't ride hard enough!"

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Juli 2009)

Na immerhin, mal wieder etwas Leben in den Thread gebracht 

@aka: Ja, innen. Hab gestern nacht nochn anderes Felgenband reingeklebt das noch rumlag, mal schauen obs hilft.

Zum Thema Tubeless: Klar, sehr interessant
Zu den 5000km: Die hatte ich vor der 3er Serie auch geschafft 
Zu den Schwalbe Reifen: Find ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht, inklusive des RaRa. Solange es nicht um Schlamm geht hat der weit mehr Grip als ich erwartet hatte.
Allerdings sieht er jetzt nach 600km Laufleistung schon nicht mehr sonderlich toll aus. War aber beim Michelin ähnlich oder sogar noch schlimmer.
Die einzigen Hutchinson Reifen die ich mal hatte waren echt schrecklich. 
Conti werd ich aber sicher auch mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Zu den 5000km: Die hatte ich vor der 3er Serie auch geschafft



3er Serie? Kommt der jetzt dreilagig oder meinst Du Triple Compound?
Ich habe mir noch jede Menge richtige Alberts gekauft mit Snakeskin. Triple Compound ist dazu verdammt nicht lange zu halten, da geht Conti mit den Nanopartikeln scheinbar den besseren Weg.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (22. Juli 2009)

TC und GG sind umsatzfördernd 

@+-
5000km mit einem Satz, wie machst du das?
Coole Idee, die als RR in der Bucht zu versenken


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @+-
> 5000km mit einem Satz, wie machst du das?
> Coole Idee, die als RR in der Bucht zu versenken



In der Regel montiere ich einen Albert auf dem Vorderrad so wie direkt im Anschluss einen am Hinterrad. Beides geschieht VOR der Ausfahrt. Als dann gibt es einen Eintrag in die Verschleißteiletabelle und sobald mir der hintere Reifen zu abgefahren fürs Gelände (!!) erscheint kommt er runter, der bis dahin vordere kommt aufs HR und am VR gibts einen ganz neuen. So kommen im Schnitt deutlich mehr als 5000km (Gleichung 1: Kilometerstand (aktuell) - Kilometerstand (t=0) = Laufleistung)  raus da der Reifen vom VR noch gut 1500km am HR aushält.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (22. Juli 2009)

sind dann aber 3 Reifen im Einsatz, und kein Satz 

aber den Tipp mit dem Montieren werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2009)

Der erstmontierte Hinterreifen macht bei etwa 5000km schlapp. 3 Satzrechnungen bezüglich der Gesamthaltbarkeit eines Satzes erspare ich dem Forum.


----------



## nasenibär (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

werdet ihr Morgen ne Runde fahren?
Weil ich würde gern mal wieder mitfahren.

Gruss Tino


----------



## troll73 (22. Juli 2009)

nasenibär schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> werdet ihr Morgen ne Runde fahren?
> Weil ich würde gern mal wieder mitfahren.
> ...



Dann lass uns doch wie üblich
*Treffpunk Donnerstag 18:00 beim Real *
ausmachen.

Wer kommt?

Allerdings ist die Wettervorhersage recht bescheiden.
Falls es regnet müssen wir halt kurzfristig absagen.

Ich muss natürlich auch noch meinen Senf zu dem Reifenthema abgeben 
Also meine neuen Schwalbe Reifen (NN vo/RaRa hi) haben sich bestens bewährt.
Die fahre ich in 2.25" mit den Schwalbe XX-Light Schläuchen bei ca. 1.8bar vorne und 2.8 bar hinten ohne Felgenbänder (auf Tubeless Felgen) - bisher ohne Probleme.
Hoffe mal das bleibt so 

@+- So so - das Talkum ist also der Grund warum Du so schnell bist - da muss ich ja gleich nachziehen


----------



## plusminus (23. Juli 2009)

@troll: lass mal hinten bissle Luft raus. Das nimmt ja Traktion ohne Ende, wenn es auch bei hartem Belag gut rollen mag. Unter 2.5 bar kannst locker fahren!
Talkum am Schlauch ist nur der erste Schritt - aber ich werd grad so blöd sein und euch den Rest verraten.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (23. Juli 2009)

viel Spaß bei der heutigen Tour
btw hab grad das Licht im Büro angeknipst

ICH hab mir nach zwei 50km trail Touren eine Pause verdient 

*Grüße an den MTB Club Gärtringen, mit dem ich gestern unterwegs war.
Ihr seit klasse!*
-> ich war der ohne Rocky unterm Hintern  

CU next week


----------



## troll73 (23. Juli 2009)

In anbetracht des beschissen Wetters geh ich heute nicht biken  

Hat jemand Lust Sonntag Morgen zu biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juli 2009)

Bin leider immmer noch erkältet 
Wenns am WE aber brauchbares Wetter hat hoff ich das ich mal wieder aufs Rad komme. Sonntag vormittags wäre auch ok (aber nich vor 9 )
Irgendwie war ich quasi schon seit Albstadt nich mehr wirklich unterwegs.


----------



## nasenibär (23. Juli 2009)

Ok, das mit dem Wetter sehe ich wohl ein.

Na gut, dann eben das nächste mal. 

Gruss Tino


----------



## troll73 (24. Juli 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Sonntag vormittags wäre auch ok (aber nich vor 9 )



Wie wärs dann Sonntag Morgen 9:30 Uhr am Real?
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Viele Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## DaBoom (25. Juli 2009)

Spontane Schönbuch-Tour mit toddy.
Fazit: 60km/3h Spannung, Spiel und Überraschung 

@INT3ENS3
ich drück dir für morgen die


----------



## 4fundriver (25. Juli 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann Sonntag Morgen 9:30 Uhr am Real?
> Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...


 
Bin noch nicht sicher. Kommt darauf an wie spät es heute Abend wird. Wenn es langt melde ich mich heute Nacht. Ansonsten gute Fahrt.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juli 2009)

sieht bei mir gerade genauso aus 
warte bis 9:40, wenn ich nich da bin werd ich wohl eher nachmittags fahren


----------



## troll73 (26. Juli 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann Sonntag Morgen 9:30 Uhr am Real?
> Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?



Ich gehe mal davon aus das niemand kommt - werde also auch nicht da sein.


----------



## toddy (26. Juli 2009)

@ Daboom und Silverfox

geile Tour heute, bin zwar total platt, würde aber gerade nochmal ne Runde drehen!!!
65 km, 1200 hm, 4 Stunden Fahrtzeit + Kuchenpause + Riegelpause + Weizenpause 

Und endlich wieder eine schwarze Stelle auf der Trailrunde ausgemerzt und die Treppe endlich gefahren 

lg toddy, der mit dem lustigen Muster auf dem Oberarm


----------



## carmin (26. Juli 2009)

Warum (oder: wozu) erzählst sowas eigentlich immer nur _nach_ der Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (26. Juli 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Warum (oder: wozu) erzählst sowas eigentlich immer nur _nach_ der Tour?



Weil ich den Leuten mit denen ich gefahren bin sagen möchte, wie gut es mir gefallen hat, duch die Anrede mit @ recht gut zu erkennen!


----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2009)

wär ja mitunter ganz nett, vorher davon zu hören.
Meinungen zur Tour kannst ja auch persönlich beim Abschied loswerden ;-)


----------



## toddy (27. Juli 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> wär ja mitunter ganz nett, vorher davon zu hören.
> Meinungen zur Tour kannst ja auch persönlich beim Abschied loswerden ;-)



Vorher weis ich ja noch nicht wie es wird!

Meine Eindrücke müssen sich erst setzen bevor ich sie artikulieren kann!


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2009)

Moin,

will heute Abend aufs Rad wenns trocken bleibt. Start 18:00. Will noch jemand mit?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## 4fundriver (28. Juli 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Bin dabei.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000510


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2009)

Sorry, wurde auf der Arbeit noch vonnem Kollegen festgehalten 
Hoffentlich wirds morgen was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4fundriver (28. Juli 2009)

Dafür bin ich eine Tour alleine geradelt. Wetter war ja spitze. Angenehme Temperatur und gelegentlich Sonne. 

Vielleicht morgen nochmal. Werde das kurzfristig entscheiden und einstellen. Das Wetter wird wieder Top sein.


----------



## troll73 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie siehts den morgen Abend mit biken aus?

*Treffpunkt Donnerstag Abend 18 Uhr am Real Röhrerweg?*

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## luca 2002 (29. Juli 2009)

mir reicht es unter der Woche leider nicht zum biken. Bin aber am WE im Lande und wäre für eine längere Tour offen. Gruß Michael


----------



## toddy (30. Juli 2009)

Keine Zeit, muß mich heute für die Jagd nach dem goldenen Riesenschnitzel vorbereiten!



troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts den morgen Abend mit biken aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBoom (30. Juli 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Keine Zeit, muß mich heute für die Jagd nach dem goldenen Riesenschnitzel vorbereiten!



Was??? Du auch???
Mensch, da könnten wir ja zusammen fahren 
Würde die Ökobilanz unseres Sports ungemein verbessern

@troll73
Viel Spaß dir, drücke dir die  dass sich ein Mitstreiter findet


----------



## nasenibär (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern Morgen Vormittag ne Runde drehen.
Hat jemand lust mit mir zu fahren?

Gruss Tino


----------



## Matthias247 (1. August 2009)

@luca_2002: Hab gerade das Hardtail noch 3x die Straße rauf und runter getreten. Die Welt is jetz wieder in Ordnung 

@All: Irgendwie scheints mal wieder scheiß Wetteraussichten für morgen zu geben 
Schade, will biken


----------



## troll73 (1. August 2009)

Morgen früh soll das Wetter noch gut sein.
Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Ausfahrt?


----------



## cafescup (1. August 2009)

@ troll

also ich wäre nach ner Zwangsabstinez morgen mit dabei.


*Wollen wir uns morgen (Sonntag) um 10:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz treffen?*

Ich schaue morgen früh nochmal hier rein.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## troll73 (1. August 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ troll
> *Wollen wir uns morgen (Sonntag) um 10:00 Uhr am Realparkplatz treffen?*
> Greetz Cafescup



Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (1. August 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr am Real. bis dann 


Sonst noch wer?



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## troll73 (2. August 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr am Real. bis dann
> Sonst noch wer?
> Greetz Cafescup



Das war dann wohl leider doch nix :-(
Scheiss Wetter.


----------



## cafescup (2. August 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Das war dann wohl leider doch nix :-(
> Scheiss Wetter.



Ich befürchte auch... schade.
Hätte Spa´ß gemacht. aber vielleicht geht am Montag abend noch was.


Ab Mittwoch bin ich für 2,5 Wochen im Urlaub.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## nasenibär (3. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Lust Morgen (Dienstag) ne Runde zu fahren?
Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter past.


----------



## troll73 (3. August 2009)

nasenibär schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust Morgen (Dienstag) ne Runde zu fahren?
> Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter past.



Bei mir wirds leider nix morgen.


----------



## cafescup (4. August 2009)

Also ich verabschiede mich erstmal in den Urlaub bis zum 19.08.

Also allen viel Spaß beim Biken 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2009)

Also ich will heute Abend ne Runde fahren. Mitfahrer sind willkommen. Hab aber bis 17:00 noch nen Termin, so dass ich hoffentlich um 18:00 starten kann.

Wenn sich keiner mehr meldet oder ne bessere Idee hat fahr ich wohl Rohr->Bärensee->Solitude->Glemseck->Sifi, bin aber auch für alles andere offen.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2009)

Wenn sich noch jemand bis 17:30 meldet bin ich um 18:00 am Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne, ansonsten fahr ich direkt von daheim los.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## nasenibär (6. August 2009)

Meldung!!

Ich und ein oder vielleicht 2 Mann würden noch gern mitkommen und ich hab auch schon ne tolle Idee für ne lustige Runde.
Aber ich kenne den Treffpunkt im Panzergelände nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2009)

Von mir aus auch am Real oder woanders wo ichs finden kann, aber ich kenn mich auch nich allzu gut aus. Fahre jetzt heim und schau dann nochmal 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## troll73 (6. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch am Real oder woanders wo ichs finden kann, aber ich kenn mich auch nich allzu gut aus. Fahre jetzt heim und schau dann nochmal
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



Machen wir 18 Uhr am Real?
Bin dann auch dabei.

Viele Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## nasenibär (6. August 2009)

Alles klar den kenn ich.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2009)

So, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an Tino, der uns sehr sehr viele unbekannte Trails gezeigt hat.


----------



## nasenibär (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
will morgen jemand mit dem MTB ne Runde fahren?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. August 2009)

Howdie, 

geht jemand heute biken? Ich wäre für eine kleine bis mittlere Tour zu haben. Mit Fitnesszustand lässt aber im Moment zu wünschen übrig. 
Ich geh also um denselbigen zu verbessern auf alle Fälle auf ne Runde.

17.00 h? 

Ist jemand dabei?

Greetz vom Ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (15. August 2009)

Ich wäre dabei. Wie wäre es um 17 Uhr am Real?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. August 2009)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (15. August 2009)

freut mich, dann um 17.00 h beim Real. 

Ra.


----------



## plusminus (15. August 2009)

@Eisenzwerg: hab Dich vorhin an der Goldbergbrücke leider zu spät erkannt. Ich war der Rennradler im orangenen Trikot der neben dem Tourenradfahrer hergefahren ist.
Hoffe ihr hattet eine gute Tour. Musste heute noch eine kleine Einstellfahrt fürs RR machen sonst wäre ich mit Euch gefahren!

+-


----------



## eisenzwerg (15. August 2009)

Hah, hatte ich doch richtig vermutet. Was machst du auf einem RR? Von mir selber bin ich ja allerhand sonderbares gewohnt, aber von dir...... 
Was ist das eigentlich für ein Projekt 8?


----------



## plusminus (15. August 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Was machst du auf einem RR? Von mir selber bin ich ja allerhand sonderbares gewohnt....



....lauter kranke Sachen. Bei Übermittlung einer Mailadresse gibts eine Kostprobe.
Über Projekt 8 wird (fast) nur bei Trailrides gesprochen. Also bis dahin!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (15. August 2009)

Trailrides? Wie denn, wenn du nur auf dem Rennrad bist? 

Wie wärs eigentlich mal mit nem Stammtisch die Woche? Von mir aus auch schon morgen.
Langsam wirds ja schon langweillig im Urlaub


----------



## plusminus (16. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CbQOLqZ8IA&translated=1"]YouTube - Lance Armstrong-the BEST ad ever-Nike commercial[/ame] 

Bin morgen voraussichtlich Snookern. Falls sich das zerschlägt wäre ich bei einem Stammtisch dabei - aber bloß kein Italiener sonst wars das mitm Wunschgewicht für die Alpenchallenge 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2009)

Cool, 
haste das auch schonmal ausprobiert?

Faszinierend wie weiß sein Rad nach dem Abstecher ist, sone schmutzabweisende Lackierung brauch ich auch


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. August 2009)

Apropo "Stammtisch" vielleicht hätte ich da noch einen anderen Vorschlag. Wir könnten doch heute am Spätnachmittag eine Runde Trailriden gehen (als kein Schotterweggebolze) und uns dann dreckig und verschwitzt in einen Biergarten hocken (sofern heute Abend noch trocken)
Bei der "Aura" hätten wir genug Platz um uns herum . 

Anyone Lust?

Welcher Biergarten hat denn den höchsten "Poserfaktor" hier in der Gegend?

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (16. August 2009)

18.00 h am Strommasten bei der Panzerkaserne.

ich komme auch mit dem Hardtail. (nur wenn ich jemanden verschreckt haben sollte der denkt es wird zu heftig) 

Wer noch mitkommen will, bitte kurz posten. Sofern sich niemand meldet starte ich dann direkt von mir.

Greetz 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (16. August 2009)

Habe gerade 200km Rennrad hinter mir. Durchs Gelände gings net aber teilweise kann man nichtverwurzelte Sachen schon fahren, Schotterwege so wie so.

Euch viel Spaß!

+-


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. August 2009)

Howdie folks,

+- und ich werden morgen Abend einen kleine Trailtour machen, hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? 

Ich komme wieder mit dem Hardtail.

Treffpunkt 18.00 h am Strommasten bei der Kaserne, da ist es hoffentlich schon ein wenig frischer. 

Vielleicht klappt das ja auch mal mit einem anschließenden Besuch im Biergarten.

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2009)

Wenn meine Schuhe bis dahin wieder trocken sind komm ich mit 

Mal schauen ob die Trails morgen Racing Ralph tauglich sind oder total durchgeweicht.


----------



## plusminus (18. August 2009)

Kann aus aktueller Erfahrung die Kombination normaler/alter Albert 2.25 vorn und Ralph Evo 2.25 hinten empfehlen. Hat sich bei unserer Trailetappentour im Schwarzwald bewährt. Vorne viel Grip, hinten ausreichend Grip und geringer Rollwiderstand.

Gruß
vom Axel, der heute Abend natürlich am Start ist!


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. August 2009)

also BB ist nicht gerade ums eck,aber hab für mich das sindelfinger freibad endeckt u. wäre ab u. zu in der gegend.
also erst ne runde schwimmen u. dann ab aufs rad(hab ich fast immer im auto mit).
heute wird das aber nix...
viell. nächste woche?

grüße
tom


----------



## 4fundriver (18. August 2009)

@MTB Tom

Nur mal als Info:

Für warme Tage direkt in BB:
http://www.stuttgart-tourist.de/DEU/freizeit/freibad_boeblingen.htm
und für kalte Tage gleich das Grundstück daneben:
http://www.mineraltherme-boeblingen.de/servlet/PB/menu/1248366/index.html


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. August 2009)

4fundriver schrieb:


> @MTB Tom
> 
> Nur mal als Info:
> 
> ...


 
danke für die info..na das wäre auch was vor dem biken...
..oder nach dem biken!
gruß
tom


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. August 2009)

Hab da was gefunden:
*
http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/youtube_index.php
Video:*3rd ride on Air Spring Trial Bike (13tes Video von oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (19. August 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Hab da was gefunden:
> *
> http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/youtube_index.php
> Video:*3rd ride on Air Spring Trial Bike (13tes Video von oben)



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nI-h2Sty0c&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - 3rd ride on air spring trial bike[/ame]


Macht nen Weizen bei der nächsten Tour


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. August 2009)

Für dich sogar extra ein Alkoholfreies.


----------



## DaBoom (19. August 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Für dich sogar extra ein Alkoholfreies.



Pst...darf keiner wissen


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. August 2009)

Kannst dir ja als Ausgleich noch einen Schnaps hinterher bestellen.


----------



## DaBoom (19. August 2009)

nach 4h Schnitzeljagd darfs auch mal eins mit Alk sein 

Over and out, bevor die SPAM Polizei kommt


----------



## toddy (19. August 2009)

tatü tata

werde aber nächste Woche auf Rotwein umsteigen, dass können die Franzosen deutlich besser!!!

Bin mal gespannt, wie weit ich in PDS mit 150mm komme, sonst steht bald ein 4.Bike auf dem Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenibär (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen trefft ihr euch heute zum radeln?


----------



## Matthias247 (20. August 2009)

ich war schon, als es noch etwas kühler war 
Hab mir gegen Ende trotzdem schon überlegt, ob ich jetzt eher langsam den Berg hochfahren sollte, um weniger zu schwitzen, oder schneller, damit ich mehr Fahrtwind zur Kühlung bekomme.


----------



## carmin (20. August 2009)

... da kann man bestimmt die Optimalgeschwindigkeit ausrechnen 
Derselbe Gedanke trieb mich heut auch schon um 5 aus dem Bett, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es um 6 ja auch schon wieder dunkel ist.  Als ich um 10 wieder zuhause war, hab ich auch gut geschwitzt, obwohl ich mich ja fast nicht bewegt hatte ;-)


----------



## nasenibär (21. August 2009)

Wie siehts denn Morgen bei euch aus?


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein absoluter MTB - Neuling aus Aidlingen.
Hab mir heute ein neues MTB (Specialized Enduro SL Comp) bestellt, und hoffe, es übernächste Woche schon zu haben, falls nicht wird es überübernächste Woche, da mein Händler in der Eurobikewoche geschlossen hat.
Meine Frage nun, ich bin nicht nur ein MTB Neuling, sondern auch neu im Ländle
Jetzt suche ich nach Leuten, die mir hier ein paar schöne Strecken zeigen und mich vielleicht auch ein wenig in die Fahrtechnik einweisen. Habt Ihr noch mehr Anfänger unter Euch oder seid ihr schon alle so gut unterwegs, dass ich Euch nur aufhalten würde und Ihr Euch zu Tode langweilt grins.
Was gäbe es in solchem Fall für Alternativen.
Meine Kondition ist auf jeden Fall auch Ausbaufähig - wie gesagt ein absoluter Anfänger in jeder Beziehung
Bin auf Eure antworten gespannt
Gruß 
Linus


----------



## toddy (21. August 2009)

@linus

Hallo, habe gerademal noch deine anderen Posts gelesen, hast du jetzt beim Radax gekauft? Wenn ja, gute Entscheidung, habe schon sehr positive Erfahrung mit dem Laden gemacht, obwohl ich mein Bike nicht dort gekauft habe!

Aus welchem Jahr ist dein Comp? Oder anders gefragt, was für eine Gabel hast du in deinem Bike? 

Aber da ich mehr oder weniger auf dem selbem Bock unterwegs bin, auch wenn nur noch wenig original ist, kann ich dir mal ein paar Trails im Schönbuch zeigen! Ob die nun anfängertauglich sind , hängt wohl von dir ab, aber mit dem Bike kommt man überall runter 
Achja, ich habe immer ein Medipack dabei 

Bin jetzt aber erstmal eine Woche in pds!

cu toddy


----------



## Matthias247 (21. August 2009)

@Tino: Weiß noch nich so genau. Was/wie/wo würdest du denn fahren wollen?

@Linus36: Klar werden auch Anfänger mitgenommen, irgendwann fängt ja schließlich jeder an. Empfehlenswert wärs aber sicherlich erstmal bei einer kürzeren Runde mitzufahren. Jetzt wos langsam schon wieder früher dunkel wird werden die Runden am Abend sowieso kürzer. Wenn du im Vorfeld Bescheid sagst das du an nem bestimmten Termin mitkommen willst kann man das evtl auch direkt bei der Streckenplanung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

@ toddy - ja habe beim radax das 2009er gekauft mit der fox flow 150mm - hatte auch ein gutes gefühl - die alternative wäre ein votec geworden, da hätte ich vermutlich mehr fahrrad fürs geld bekommen - aber das bauchgefühl beim radax war einfach entscheidend

@ matthias - das wäre super dauert halt noch bis ich das rad habe - werde mich aber auf jeden fall melden - wollte erstmal abchecken ob es auch für neulinge nen einstieg bei euch gibt - habe diesen fred mal von anfang an durchgelesen - ihr scheint alle sehr nett zu sein - und ich würde mich natürlich auch freuen hier leute kennenzulernen, da ich wie gesagt neu im ländle bin und bisher nur meine kollegen kenne


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. August 2009)

dann sage ich auch mal hallo

ich bin auch noch nie mitgefahren und würde mich auch anschließe

und die trails runter jagen grins


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

grins - von runterjagen bin ich fürchte ich noch ganz schön weit entfernt - lach - hab heute zum ersten mal auf nem fully gesessen - grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. August 2009)

genau so fing es bei mir vor einem jahr an und jetzt habe ich schon mein ersten alpencross hinter mir


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

wow - nicht übel - aber ich glaube da muss ich vor allem konditionell noch einiges machen - grins


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. August 2009)

das dachte ich auch ,aber so lange du spass hast jeden tag den berg rauf zu fahren wirds immer besser


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

bin gespannt - hoffe jetzt erstmal, dass ich mein bike noch bis donnerstag bekomme, sonst wird es nämlich erst überübernächste woche - quäl


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. August 2009)

ja ich kenne das wenn man augs traumbike wartet


----------



## Linus36 (21. August 2009)

wobei ich die wartezeit schon ok finde - ist ein selbstgewähltes schicksal - ich wollte es eben in weiss - in schwarz hätte ich es schneller haben können - allerdings wäre die alternative ein votec gewesen - und die haben nun wirklich lange wartezeiten


----------



## plusminus (22. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @Linus36:... Jetzt wos langsam schon wieder früher dunkel wird werden die Runden am Abend sowieso kürzer.



Hä? Warum kürzere Runden?

Gleich noch das Angebot hinther: Di oder Mi eine Schönbuchrunde? Maurentrail, Rohrau und evtl etwas vom HW5? Da ist auch für "Anfänger" einiges dabei, aber 150mm schaffen glaub viel Sicherheit.

Gruß
vom Axel der bis morgen Abend im Engadin ist.


----------



## carmin (22. August 2009)

puh, muss man sich so langsam wieder das Flutlicht an den Lenker klemmen...


Linus36 schrieb:


> Meine Kondition ist auf jeden Fall auch Ausbaufähig


Das ist sie wohl grundsätzlich für jeden   Aber was machst denn bisher mit Deinem Hardtail und Rennradl?  Wäscheständer? ;-)

Genau, einfach mitkommen und gucken, was passiert.  Hab noch niemanden beißen (oder auch nur sich langweilen) sehen.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Streckenplanung


was is denn das... :-O

Gruß vom carmin, der bis morgen Abend im Schwarzwald is


----------



## nasenibär (22. August 2009)

@Matthias
also ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns heute Nachmittag so 14.15 an der Mineraltherme in BB. Währe das o.K. für dich? 
Ich frag noch ein paar von meinen Kumpels ob sie mit kommen wollen und dann fahren wir so 2-3h Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linus36 (22. August 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Das ist sie wohl grundsätzlich für jeden  Aber was machst denn bisher mit Deinem Hardtail und Rennradl? Wäscheständer? ;-)
> 
> Genau, einfach mitkommen und gucken, was passiert. Hab noch niemanden beißen (oder auch nur sich langweilen) sehen.
> 
> ...


 
also mein hartes hardtail war der grund warum ich 10 jahre praktisch gar kein Fahrrad fuhr. Das kommt dabei raus wenn null ahnung null beratung trifft. Mit neuem Sattel ging es dann - aber nutze es eigentlich nur um von aidlingen nach bb zur arbeit zu fahren und ggf noch mit nem umweg über das schwimmbad in bb.
RR fehlt im moment die zeit ausserdem ist es nicht so motivierend immer allein zu fahren. deshalb jetzt auch noch mal monströses geld in das neue fully gesteckt, weil ich glaube die gegend hier schreit nach nem vernünftigen mtb und ich hoffe auch ein paar nette schwaben kennenzulernen mit denen man auch mal was machen kann. es fahren einfach mehr leute mtb als rr


----------



## Matthias247 (22. August 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hä? Warum kürzere Runden?


Naja, war zumindest letztes Jahr so. Mal schauen wies diese Saison wird. Muss mal wieder mein Licht suchen 



> Gleich noch das Angebot hinther: Di oder Mi eine Schönbuchrunde? Maurentrail, Rohrau und evtl etwas vom HW5? Da ist auch für "Anfänger" einiges dabei, aber 150mm schaffen glaub viel Sicherheit.


Oh ja, ich erinnere mich da noch an letztes Jahr, etwa die gleiche Zeit, ziemlich die gleiche Runde, ebenfalls 150mm Federweg, wo ich ständig >= 500m Rückstand auf den Rest hatte und nen Durchschnittspuls von 200 
Will sagen: Ab Rohrau bergauf kann schon anständig anstrengend sein, muss man halt mal sehen.
Ich wäre aber dabei. Start 17:30?



> vom Axel der bis morgen Abend im Engadin ist.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg. Und ab und zu mal vor der Kurve bremsen 



> Aber was machst denn bisher mit Deinem Hardtail und Rennradl? Wäscheständer? ;-)


Das kam jetzt nachdem du letzte Woche gehört hast was man sonst noch alles mit teuren Rädern machen kann? 



> was is denn das... :-O


Na genau das was +- gerade vorgeschlagen hat. Zugegebenermaßen, passiert selten 



> also ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns heute Nachmittag so 14.15 an der Mineraltherme in BB. Währe das o.K. für dich?
> Ich frag noch ein paar von meinen Kumpels ob sie mit kommen wollen und dann fahren wir so 2-3h Runde.


Wäre ok, hätte aber nix dagegen wenns etwas weniger Brennesselanteil hat als beim letzten mal. Willst du eher Trails fahren wie beim letzten mal oder eher Waldautobahn? Je nachdem überleg ich ob ich mal wieder Fully fahr. Wenn ich bis 14:20 nich da bin fahrt ohne mich, muss jetz vorher noch bissl was erledigen.

So, genug gequotet/getippt

Gruß vom Matthias, der vorhin von den Zeugen Jehovas geweckt wurde ...


----------



## nasenibär (22. August 2009)

Schönen Gruss an die Jungs von den Zeugen!!!

Also ich will den Udo um ca. 14.30 am Realparkplatz abholen. Vielleicht passt dir das ja besser. ich habe heute einen aus meinem Verein dabei der noch nicht so sicher auf dem Mtb sitzt von daher lassen wirs heute nicht zu sehr krachen.


----------



## Linus36 (22. August 2009)

ich bekomm mein rad ja erst nächste woche - hoffentlich - ansonsten wirds nämlich erst überübernächst woche, da mein händler während der eurobike zu hat.
bin aber schon sehr gespannt auf euch


----------



## troll73 (22. August 2009)

Linus36 schrieb:


> ich bekomm mein rad ja erst nächste woche - hoffentlich - ansonsten wirds nämlich erst überübernächst woche, da mein händler während der eurobike zu hat.
> bin aber schon sehr gespannt auf euch



Naja - mit 'nem Hardtail im Keller ist das aber 'ne schlechte Ausrede garnicht zu biken


----------



## Linus36 (22. August 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Naja - mit 'nem Hardtail im Keller ist das aber 'ne schlechte Ausrede garnicht zu biken


 
das ist kein harttail - das ist körperverletzung - wie gesagt ich war jung und hatte das geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linus36 (22. August 2009)

so carmin - die aussage mit dem wäscheständer hat mich dann doch nachdenklich werden lassen - ergo hab ich mich auf mein rennrad geschwungen und bin ne schöne berg und tal runde gefahren - aidlingen - gechingen - althengstedt - möttlingen - münklingen - weil der stadt - dagersheim - aidlingen - 41 km 25er schnitt  -ihr seht ich bin kein leistungssportler - grins
langsam reichts aber mit allein auf asphalt


----------



## Barista (23. August 2009)

Servus Miteinander,

bin demnächst für längere Zeit beruflich in BB, deshalb wollt ich mal versuchen über dieses Forum Kontakt zu finden. 

Also das ist ja der Mega-Thread, 84 Seiten, bis dato ! Respekt.
Muß gestehen hab ihn mir aber nicht ganz vollständig durchelesen .

Ich hätte Interesse so nach der Arbeit noch eine Runde in der Umgebung mit dem MTB zu radeln und vielleicht anschließend noch ein Radler im Biergarten.
Gibts noch " Regel-" Termine. Wo trifft man sich? 

Gruß

Barista


----------



## carmin (23. August 2009)

Zu den Treffpunkten darf ich vielleicht auf cafescups Seite verweisen:
http://mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html
Zu den Terminen musst halt den Thread hier verfolgen... wenn eine Regel erkennst, bitte melden ;-)



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das kam jetzt nachdem du letzte Woche gehört hast was man sonst noch alles mit teuren Rädern machen kann?


Muss zugeben, dass mein Schweinderl grade auch eher Wäscheständer ist, kenne also das Problem und war überrascht, dass es +- so vertraut war 



Linus36 schrieb:


> langsam reichts aber mit allein auf asphalt


Also ich glaub, man kann sich für jedes Hobby Kumpels organiseren, selbst fürs Rennradeln.  Die Radsektion der Sportgemeinschaft des größten lokalen Arbeitgebers ist sogar sehr rennradlastig... Bist mit der Varadero auch immer allein unterwegs?


----------



## Linus36 (23. August 2009)

ja bin ich bisher auch - wie gesagt kenn hier noch nicht so viele leute und die kollegen mit denen ich befreundet bin fahren nicht motorrad. ich arbeite übrigens nicht beim größten Arbeitgeber der Region - obwohl ich schon auf deren HP gesehen habe, dass die auch Inlinehockey spielen - wäre auch nicht so schlecht - spiele nämlich noch amateurhaft eishockey
fährst du auch motorrad carmin?


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2009)

Linus36 schrieb:


> fährst du auch motorrad carmin?


um hier mal für ihn zu sprechen: Ja.


----------



## Matthias247 (23. August 2009)

25er Schnitt klingt doch gut, hab ich erst einmal geschafft (mit DaBoom als Anpeitscher )
Und der +- hat heute auch nur nen 25er Schnitt geschafft 
Das Rennrad Training ist sicherlich nich schlecht um für ne bessere Ausdauer zu sorgen. Ohne wirds gerade auf den Trails leider schnell unspaßig, wenn man nichs nicht nur bergab geht. War zumindest meine Erfahrung.



carmin schrieb:


> Muss zugeben, dass mein Schweinderl grade auch eher Wäscheständer ist, kenne also das Problem und war überrascht, dass es +- so vertraut war


Wenn ich was an meine Räder hängen würde, würde das nur dreckig werden 

So, nach 20h aufm Rad in der letzten Woche reichts mir jetz erstmal. Jemand morgen Abend Lust auf entspannten Stammtisch (cafebar oder brauhaus)?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Linus36 (23. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> 25er Schnitt klingt doch gut, hab ich erst einmal geschafft (mit DaBoom als Anpeitscher )
> 
> naja 25er Schnitt auf dem RR ist jetzt aber nicht so der Bringer - ok das ewige auf und ab hier macht es ganz erträglich - grins.
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall schon sehr auf mein  MTB gespannt. War beim Probefahren echt von der Übersetzung überrascht - das nimmt echt die Angst vor Steigungen - hab ja keinen Zeitdruck


----------



## carmin (23. August 2009)

Linus36 schrieb:


> ich arbeite übrigens nicht beim größten Arbeitgeber der Region


das kein Problem -- is ein normaler Verein, wo jeder beitreten kann.



Linus36 schrieb:


> fährst du auch motorrad carmin?


jo, aber noch gaanz langsam...   Gibt etliche mehr hier: Hogen, Golden Willow und der slayer natürlich auch...



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wenn ich was an meine Räder hängen würde, würde das nur dreckig werden


Dafür werden die Räder sauber


----------



## Linus36 (23. August 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> das kein Problem -- is ein normaler Verein, wo jeder beitreten kann.
> 
> jo, aber noch gaanz langsam...  Gibt etliche mehr hier: Hogen, Golden Willow und der slayer natürlich auch...


 
cool - der raum mit seinen leuten wird mir immer sympathischer - ich fahr übrigens auch sehr defensiv mit dem motorrad - ich häng an meinem leben - spießig aber wahr - grins


----------



## cafescup (24. August 2009)

Soo der Urlaub ist vorbei.

14 Tage 480 km und jede Menge Höhenmeter. Schee wars.

Wie sieht`s mit biken aus? Ich krieg schon Entziehungserscheinungen 


Greetz Cafescup

Hier noch`n pic oder 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (24. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und der +- hat heute auch nur nen 25er Schnitt geschafft



Bespitzelung oder was? Bin ja im Dienste des Teams unterwegs gewesen, ist aber auch so eine Hausnummer!

Tourvorschlag würde ich auf Mittwoch begrenzen. Muss jetzt erstmal Lernrückstand aufholen, weiß nicht wo ich gerade Zeit hernehmen soll aber mal schaun. Ein voll funktionstüchtiges MTB sollte auch noch her.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2009)

Also, treff mich gleich noch mit cafescup beim Brauhaus. Wer mag darf gerne noch dazustoßen.



plusminus schrieb:


> Bespitzelung oder was? Bin ja im Dienste des Teams unterwegs gewesen, ist aber auch so eine Hausnummer!


Du weißt schon, know your enemy. Da da nicht für MTB-Treff BB fährst bist du im feindlichen Team 

Mal im Ernst: Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung hab was ein 25er Schnitt aufm RR bedeutet wollte ich mich mal schlau machen. Und da ist mir dann halt eingefallen das du an dem Tag ja gefahren bist. 
Ihr seit dann die komplette Strecke als Team durchgefahren oder? Macht ja zwecks Windschatten sicherlich sinn, wenn man in etwa gleich stark ist.

Morgen und Mittwochs solls regnen, mal schauen wies tatsächlich wird.


----------



## DaBoom (24. August 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> ... Ein voll funktionstüchtiges MTB sollte auch noch her.
> 
> +-



Hab da eins in der Werkstatt deines Vertrauens gesehen, welches von Mr.Plastik höchstpersönlich gewartet wurde. 

Jaja...wir wissen über dich bescheid 


Ups...bin ja auch in einem "feindlichen" Team


----------



## plusminus (24. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ihr seit dann die komplette Strecke als Team durchgefahren oder? Macht ja zwecks Windschatten sicherlich sinn, wenn man in etwa gleich stark ist.



Sind zu zweit gefahren. Windschatten hat der kleine, dicke und doofe mitm gelben Fahrrad, das an dem Tag irgendwie schwarz war, gegeben. Bergauf waren dann motivationskünstlerische Qualitäten gefragt. Auch wenn der Kollege etwas rummeckert wie es für ihn (uns) gelaufen ist bleibt es wie oben erwähnt eine Hausnummer für Hobbyradler wie uns.

Also ein 25er Schnitt aufm Rennrad kann härter oder einfacher als ein 25er aufm MTB sein. Kommt immer darauf an was man jeweils so angestellt hat von Start bis Ziel.

@daboom: also von mir steht da derzeit kein Rad. Wessen gewartetes Rad empfiehlst Du mir denn?

+-


----------



## DaBoom (24. August 2009)

@+-
das mit den alten, porösen Alberts und dem Schutzblech


----------



## carmin (25. August 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hier noch`n pic oder 2


wo is das?


----------



## plusminus (25. August 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @+-
> das mit den alten, *porösen Alberts* und dem Schutzblech



Da fehlt mir die volle Funktionstüchtigkeit, mit Schutzblechen habe ich bekannter Maßen ja keine Probleme.

+-


----------



## cafescup (25. August 2009)

@ carmin

das ist in Kärten beim Millstättersee. Der Berg nennt sich Goldeck.


Wann bist Du mal wieder mit am Start?


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. August 2009)

die bilder sehen gut aus wo war das

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. August 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Soo der Urlaub ist vorbei.
> 
> 14 Tage 480 km und jede Menge Höhenmeter. Schee wars.
> 
> ...




die bilder sehen gut aus wo war das

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. August 2009)

gut danke habs gelsesen


----------



## plusminus (25. August 2009)

Bei mir wirds morgen Abend nix. Bin verplant! Hat jemand morgen früh, Start 730-800 im 7M, Lust? Würde gern die kühleren Stunden nutzen bevor ich mich an den Schreibtisch setze. Route wären Trails im 7M und je nach Lust und Laune noch etwas Schotter hinterher, oder einfach die Trails rückwärts.
Jemand dabei?
+-


----------



## cafescup (25. August 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s mit morgen (Mittwoch) aus.


*Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast*

wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (25. August 2009)

@+-: Lust hätt ich. Darf mich aber unspaßigeren Sachen widmen 

@cafescup: Wenn Wetter bis dahin ok bin ich dabei.


----------



## plusminus (25. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @+-: Lust hätt ich. Darf mich aber unspaßigeren Sachen widmen



Das mache ich dann bis in die Nacht rein, mit einem kleineren Termin zwischendurch der leider in "eurer" idealen Zeit liegt.

Viel Spaß Euch.

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. August 2009)

Bestellt evtl. jemand bei Chainreactioncycles oder will was mitbestellen? Wenn ja bitte PN an mich.


----------



## luca 2002 (25. August 2009)

Kinners kinners, 7:30 und 17:30. Ich seh schon, ich darf mit meiner SIGMA morgen wieder alleine durch den Wald funzeln. Man sieht sich hoffentlich mal wieder. 
Grüße Micha


----------



## carmin (25. August 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Wann bist Du mal wieder mit am Start?


Hab jetzt erst meine Nabe eingeschickt und werd sie wohl erst Mitte Sep wieder haben.  Für Bikeparkaktionen bin ich aber auf jeden Fall zu haben


----------



## exel (26. August 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> ... Für Bikeparkaktionen bin ich aber auf jeden Fall zu haben



Und in welchen Bikepark gehen wir dann? 



cafescup schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast*



Ich glaub da komm ich auch mal vorbei. Außer ihr wollt die Trails auslassen.


----------



## carmin (26. August 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Und in welchen Bikepark gehen wir dann?


Hehe, das wär ja direkt cool, wenn da was zustande kommt   Meine Favoriten wären glaub Lac Blanc oder BMais.  Die Anfahrt lohnt mE aber nur, wenn mans auf zwei Tage ausdehnt...  Wär das eine Option für Dich?


----------



## plusminus (26. August 2009)

@luca: wann kannst Du denn Abends immer so? Meine Akkus sind durch einige Nachtfahrten in letzter Zeit ebenfalls schon wieder gepflegt.

Gruß
+-

Edit: wünsche den Fahrern heute Abend bessere Bedingungen. Von unten mit Dreck beschmissen worden, von der Seite Laubwasser aufgesammelt und zu guter Letzt ging dann die Waschküche von oben los - hat leider nicht gereicht um den Dreck abzuwaschen.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. August 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Ich glaub da komm ich auch mal vorbei. Außer ihr wollt die Trails auslassen.


Ich würde sie heute höchstwahrscheinlich wirklich auslassen wollen, da ich nich wirklich auf Rumrutschen und Schlammlöcher stehe (s. Schilderung von +-). Aber erstmal abwarten wie ich das Wetter überhaupt im Laufe des Tages entwickelt.



carmin schrieb:


> Hehe, das wär ja direkt cool, wenn da was zustande kommt   Meine Favoriten wären glaub Lac Blanc oder BMais.  Die Anfahrt lohnt mE aber nur, wenn mans auf zwei Tage ausdehnt...  Wär das eine Option für Dich?


Ra.Bretzeln meinte neulich in Lac Blanc kann man z.B. auch Touren fahren. Damit wäre ein Wochenende in so ner Region evtl.  auch nicht nur für die Downhill Fraktion interessant.


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. August 2009)

@  +-,

dein projekt update, 045kg hört sich gut an. der 2te teil denke ich wird ja bald ganz schön wenig ..

kann grad net mit dir biken gehn, hätte aber genügend zeit für pizza...

grüßle


----------



## plusminus (26. August 2009)

@Matthias: die Trails kann man schon fahren. Aber ich war halt im Renntempo unterwegs und wollte bissle Fahrtspiel einbauen. Da wars an mancher Ecke schon etwas kritisch von der Trockenbereifung her (jetzt bitte keine Reifendiskussion) - mein Trailbike ist halt gerade lahm.

@lisa: jo aber die 0,45 kg werden teuer; eigentlich müsste beim zweiten Teil mittlerweile schon ein "+" stehen... Du weißt wie Du mich zwecks Ratt'-Abend erreichen kannst


----------



## DaBoom (26. August 2009)

Meine Fähigkeiten reichen zwar noch nicht ganz aus zum Teilnehmen, aber zum Zuschauen werde ich mal vorbei schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (26. August 2009)

@ ALL (kleine Wiedrholung)

wie sieht`s heute aus.

*Heute 17:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast
*
wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## exel (26. August 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL (kleine Wiedrholung)
> 
> wie sieht`s heute aus.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei, aber in welche Richtung fahrt ihr?


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. August 2009)

Ich nicht, ich bin momentan noch krankgeschrieben. Bin erst wieder nächste Woche dabei.

Mfg

Zwerg


----------



## cafescup (26. August 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Bin dabei, aber in welche Richtung fahrt ihr?




Ich denke mal sieben Mühlental. Vielleicht hat Matthias noch was Neues in Petto.


----------



## DaBoom (26. August 2009)

Und noch ein wenig SPAM von mir, aber ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63904


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. August 2009)

Tja, er ist kein Porsche.


----------



## carmin (26. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ra.Bretzeln meinte neulich in Lac Blanc kann man z.B. auch Touren fahren.


kann man ganz sicher... Nur, ob man zum Tourenfahren nicht in kürzerer Distanz Besseres findet?  Andererseits ist Lac Blanc auch super, um mal (z.B. an einem von zwei Tagen) ins Bikeparken reinzuschnuppern, denn die Strecken sind sehr vielfältig und das allermeiste kommt man auch mit einem Allmountain problemlos runter.  Protektoren kann man auch leihen.


----------



## Linus36 (27. August 2009)

Tschakkaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
Mein Endurochen ist da - heute die erste kleine Probefahrt gemacht und bis auf das extreme Pfeifen der Hinterradbremse wirklich geilomat.
Zum Rad (siehe auch Foto - allerdings in lausiger Qualität - bin eher knipser als Fotograf): 
Speci Enduro 2009 SL Comp grundsätzlich von der Stange, aber mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze Kindshock (muss noch geliefert werden) - hinten ner 203´er  statt der serien 185 ér Bremsscheibe, nem um 2 cm breiterem Lenker und ner xt-Kassette.
Hat jemand lust, zeit und nerven, nen absoluten MTB Newbie in die Gegend und in die Kunst des MTB einzuweisen. Vorzugsweise auf einer nicht zu schweren (konditionell und technisch) Feierabendrunde. Bin ab Montag wieder in Aidlingen bzw. BB.
Bin gespannt und freu mich
Gruß
Linus


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2009)

Hiho! Wer von euch wäre denn morgen gegen Mittag für eine lockere mittellange Regenerationsrunde zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenibär (28. August 2009)

Ich würde morgen gern ne lockere Runde fahren und würde gern noch jemanden mitbringen.
Würde gern so 2h biken.


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2009)

Bist du mit 14 Uhr am Real einverstanden?


----------



## nasenibär (28. August 2009)

Ja 14.00 ist in Ordnung.


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2009)

Dann wollen wir mal sehen ob wir doch nur zu zweit fahren oder ob sich dann doch noch andere dazugesellen.


----------



## cafescup (28. August 2009)

So, Matthias und ich würden gerne auch ne GA1 Runde fahren.
Er ist wohl schonmal die Stgt-Runde gefahren. Die würde mich auch mal reizen.

Wie wärs?

Nachtrag: 14:00 Uhr wäre gut ;-)

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2009)

Sind halt knappe 90 km und die sind mir morgen definitiv zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. August 2009)

was bzw. wo wollt ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. August 2009)

Ist noch nichts geplant, hast du einen Vorschlag? Sollte sich aber in normalen Grenzen bewegen, da ich Fieber und ähnliches hinter mir habe. Insgesamt hatte ich so an zwei bis drei Stunden rumhonken gedacht


----------



## Matthias247 (28. August 2009)

Also, hab gerade mit cafescup telefoniert: Treffen uns auch mit morgen 14:00 am Real. Würden ne GA Runde fahren. Geplanter Streckenverlauf: In Richtung Schönbuch, Bebenhausen, Walddorfhäslach, Burkardtsmühle und dann irgendwie zurück.

Wenns euch zu weit is dann könnt ihr ja evtl. unterwegs irgendwo abkürzen.
Aber so wie ich Tino kenne will der eher stachelige Trails fahren 
@Tino: Welches Rennen fährst du denn am Sonntag?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## troll73 (28. August 2009)

Ich werds morgen auch versuchen - weiss aber nicht, ob ich 14 Uhr schaffe.
Ist mir vermutl. zu früh.
Muss noch bissle shoppen gehen ...


----------



## nasenibär (29. August 2009)

Hi Mathias,
ich will am So den Bullau- bike Marathon fahren.


----------



## cafescup (29. August 2009)

@ ALL

nochmal für alle die Lust haben,

*heute 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Realparkplatz BB Röhrerweg*

geplant ist heute eine mittellange GA1 Runde


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (29. August 2009)

nasenibär schrieb:


> will am So den Bullau- bike Marathon fahren.



Da sind G1 Runden mit Jürgen genau die richtige Vorbelastung 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Da sind G1 Runden mit Jürgen genau die richtige Vorbelastung
> 
> +-


Eben, sagst doch immer mal ne schnelle heftige Tour als Vorbelastung.
Und wie ich von euch gelernt hab steht das GA ja sowieso nur für "geht auch"


----------



## troll73 (29. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat von Euch vielleicht jemand Lust auf ne etwas größere 2-Tagestour in den Alpen nächstes Wochende?
Muss nochmal letzten Material- und Konditionstest vor meinem Urlaub machen 
Ich hätte da schonmal ein paar Möglichkeiten rausgesucht:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39038.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.742.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43682.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37251.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28938.html

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## cafescup (30. August 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Da sind G1 Runden mit Jürgen genau die richtige Vorbelastung
> 
> +-


Na Du hast ja ne Meinung von mir 

GA1 steht doch für Gasgeben Stufe 1 oder liege ich da falsch 

*Ich würde morgen zwischen 10 und 10:30 Uhr ne Runde drehen.
*
Hat jemand Lust?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (30. August 2009)

Die Stufe 1 erschien MIR im Winter sehr flott  -wahrscheinlich weil Du noch einen Nachbrenner eingebaut hast!

+-


----------



## luca 2002 (30. August 2009)

Hallo Udo,
super Touren, das stinkt mich richtig an dass ich nächste Woche nicht kann, wäre sofort dabei. Die meisten Touren oder Päße kenne ich, mein Favorit wäre die Tour 2. Optimal für 2 Tage mit Pausen, tolle Landschaft und viel Fahrspaß. Außerdem kommt einfach mehr Alpenfeeling auf als bei den nördlicheren Touren. Ich hab einmal in der Fraele-Hütte am Fraele See übernachtet. Würde ziemlich in der Mitte liegen. Hütte war i.O. aber nicht der große Renner. Ziemlich hart ist allerdings der Anstieg zum Chaschauna (schieben !!) und auch die Abfahrt ist nicht ganz ungefährlich. Bin die Tour gestern leicht modifiziert an einem Tag gefahren, das ist definitiv zu wenig Zeit für die geniale Landschaft.
Wenn du nicht so viel im Auto sitzen willst und Ehrwald / Karwendelhaús nicht kennst. Tour 5, das ist für mich ein Klassiker.
Ich wünsch dir (euch) viel Spaß.
Gruß Michael


----------



## troll73 (30. August 2009)

Hi Michael,

Du bist also gestern den Nationalpark-Marathon gefahren?
Wie ists gelaufen? Die große Strecke?
Ich bin von der Runde so ungefähr die erste Hälfe auch schon gefahren - Val D'Uina, Sesvenna Hütte, Val Mora, Lago Fraele - nur den Rest noch nicht.
Die Karvendelrunde bin ich auch schon zweimal gefahren - nur nicht die Große inkl. Wetterstein. Die Nr. 1 bin ich etwa zur Hälfte auch schon gefahren.
Mal sehen was es wird am Wochenende ...
Bregenzer Wald war ich noch nicht und ist schnell zu erreichen und vom Pensum her so, dass man es mit Samstag Morgen losfahren schafft...

Viele Grüße,

   Udo


----------



## Linus36 (30. August 2009)

ok - ich seh schon - mit euch fahren - soweit bin ich noch nicht - grins - kann mir denn mal jemand tipps geben für anfängerfreundliche strecken - die mir aber durchaus ein wenig trailfeeling vermitteln -  danke im voraus


----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2009)

Auf den Ergebnislisten (große Runde) taucht er auf. Fast 9h aufm Rad - heftig. Glückwunsch zum Ankommen sag ich da nur 

@Linus: Naja, sind nicht alle so krass drauf wie die letzten beiden. Wie schon gesagt, einfach unter Woche mal abends anschließen. Streckenbeschreibungen helfen nur seltenst, wenn man sich nicht schon halbwegs in der Gegend auskennt.

@All: Morgen Abend 20:00 Stammtisch beim Brauhaus? Würde kommen, wenn ich dort nich allein sitzen muss


----------



## plusminus (31. August 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @All: Morgen Abend 20:00 Stammtisch beim Brauhaus? Würde kommen, wenn ich dort nich allein sitzen muss



Das war jetzt zu spontan Matthias. Ich wäre für einen anderen Abend in dieser Woche.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (31. August 2009)

mein Nickname kommt nicht von ungefähr:



Schwalbe SV14A

derzeitig wohl kein Einzelfall


*Zum Thema Stammtisch:*
wir, IG FREEride Schönbuch, treffen uns um 19:30 im Biergarten "Schönbuch Bräu"


----------



## toddy (31. August 2009)

wundert mich, dass du keine Conti-Schläuche fährst!


----------



## DaBoom (31. August 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> wundert mich, dass du keine Conti-Schläuche fährst!


Du hörst einfach nciht zu 
Natürlich sonst nur CONTI light Schläuche im Einsatz 
Da weiß man(n) was man hat 

Aber der war umsonst, lag rum als ich einen gebraucht habe. 

Bis später dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (31. August 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Du hörst einfach nciht zu
> Natürlich sonst nur CONTI light Schläuche im Einsatz
> Da weiß man(n) was man hat
> 
> ...



Ah, ok, bei Schläuchen kenne ich mich halt nicht so gut aus!
Kann mir einfach keine leisten und lasse sie halt weg


----------



## aka (31. August 2009)

Ich fahre seit Jahren dieselben bewaerten Schlaeuche, mit entsprechend viel Flicken.
Tipp: In Bad Wildbad liegen nach dem Marathon immer massig Schlaeuche im Wald rum. Da habe ich ein gutes Duzend eingesammelt und horte die. Die lassen sich prima flicken und kosten nix. Ab und an ist ein leichter dabei.


----------



## DaBoom (31. August 2009)

@aka
Kein schlechter Tipp 
Leider ist selbst der große TipTop Flicken zu klein 

Ärhm...scheinbar habe ich mich (mal) wieder nicht klar ausgedrückt:
*19:30 Biergarten Schönbuch Bräu - es sind alle willkommen -*


----------



## carmin (31. August 2009)

Ich hätt hier noch nen Nokian DH-Schlauch zu verschenken ...  Bring ich Dir mal mit, wenn Du magst


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2009)

Na, wer traut sich heute abend noch aufs Rad, bevor es regnen soll?


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2009)

War heute mit meinem LTT (Long Travel Trekkingrad) mal wieder in Richtung Stuttgart unterwegs. 
Ua. den Trail entlang der Mahdentralstraße gefahren. Sind wir glaub ich das letzte mal im tiefen Winter im Rahmen einer "GA1-Runde" gefahren 
Das Ding ist ja ganz schön zugewachsen im Sommer, macht aber trotzdem Spaß. Der Uphill nach dem Trail ist mittlerweile auch von den Baumstämmen freigeräumt, gibt also keinen Grund mehr zu schieben. Krummbachtal is um 19:00 schon verdammt dunkel.

Wäre sicherlich auch mal wieder interessant ne ausgedehntere Runde in die Richtung zu fahren, also weiter in Richtung Stuttgart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (2. September 2009)

meldet euch, es gibt noch viel zu erfahren

+-


----------



## eisenzwerg (2. September 2009)

Könnten wir doch mal nächste Woche angehen oder wie sieht das bei euch aus? Ich für meinen Teil bin am Wochenende nicht da.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2009)

@+-: gerne. Denke mal ne ausgedehntere Tour an nem Wochenende wäre gut. Bei Nightrides in unbekannten Gebieten weiß ich nachher immer überhaupt nich mehr wo ich eigentlich war 

@eisenzwerg: Da du vermutlich der einzige bist, der nächste Woche frei hat, stimm ich doch eher für ein Wochenende. Da kann ich allerdings am übernächsten nicht. Aber muss ja keine einmalige Aktion waren. Finde diesen Sommer sind die Wochenende Touren im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr sowieso ziemlich rar gewesen.


----------



## luca 2002 (4. September 2009)

Ich könnte am Sa rund 4h fürs biken rausschinden. Hat jemand eine Tour geplant ?


----------



## toddy (4. September 2009)

Bin morgen auf Tour zur Eurobike!

Wenn mich jemand sucht, bin den ganzen Tag an dem Stand


----------



## cafescup (4. September 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Bin morgen auf Tour zur Eurobike!
> 
> Wenn mich jemand sucht, bin den ganzen Tag an dem Stand



Da gabs aber schönere im Doktorkittel mit Häubchen auf dem Aussengelände, und eine auf nem E-Bike in Leder 

Wenn man mehrere Tage da ist sieht man auch mehr


----------



## cafescup (5. September 2009)

Also wir, Luca, Matthias und meiner einer waren heute lt. Matthias Aufzeichnung ca. 78 km überall nun nirgends auf ner Trekkingrunde unterwegs und sind obendrein noch naß geworden.
Leider haben wir in Tübingen dann den Bus verpasst und mussten auch noch heim fahren (nur Spaß)

Aber Spaß gemacht hat`s trotzdem


----------



## plusminus (6. September 2009)

Welcher wahre Mountainbiker hat Euch denn nass gemacht?


----------



## toddy (6. September 2009)

Werde das schöne Wetter heute noch nutzen und eine Tour, kreuz und quer durch den Schönbuch fahren! Tempo eher langsam und gemütlich, aber sehr traillastig!
Es werden keine Strecken oder Durchschnittsrekorde gebrochen, Trails stehen im Vordergrund!

Start ist um 12 Uhr, dann so ca. 4-5 Stunden!

Noch jemand Lust auf Schönbuchtrails?

lg toddy


----------



## carmin (6. September 2009)

Danke fürs Bescheid geben, da hätt ich auch mal wieder voll Bock drauf, nur ist mein Tourenradl grade immer noch im Zustand der Zerlegung :-/

So gibts halt nur ne kleine Straßenrunde .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (6. September 2009)

@ Proceed und Kiki,

geile Tour heute!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und ich bin jetzt fix und fertig!
6 Stunden war ich schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike!

@ Daboom,

du hast echt was verpasst, ich sage nur Treppe und *Gegenhang* bei der Müneck! Achja, bist du die Treppe eigentlich letztes mal gefahren???

@ all

Morgen 19:30 im Biergarten Brauhaus!


----------



## DaBoom (6. September 2009)

morgen Biergarten 

Bin sie bisher nicht gefahren
Vielen Dank für die öffentliche Bloßstellung 
(dein Dank fürs Mitnehmen zur Eurobike inkl. Freikarte? )

Der Versuch mit dem Dirtbike in den Schönbuch zu fahren, ist am Hang Maurener Tal/Hildrizhausen abgebrochen worden. 

btw
mein Rad ist wieder im stealth Modus unterwegs 
Der Beweiß dass man auch Acros Tretlager platt bekommt


----------



## toddy (6. September 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Bin sie bisher nicht gefahren



Dann mußt *DU* jetzt irgendwie damit klar kommen, dass Kiki, die noch nicht solange auf dem Bike sitzt wie *DU*, die zudem weniger Federweg hat wie *DU* mehr Ecken im Schönbuch fährt wie *DU* 

So wie Eisenzwerg in letzter Zeit unterwegs ist, wird er vermutlich die Stellen auch vor dir fahren 

Wann hast du morgen nochmal Feierabend und willst in den Schönbuch?


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. September 2009)

Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme. Aber morgen bin ich dabei.


----------



## aka (7. September 2009)

Udo,

du wolltest wissen, wie man ein Tandem mit dem Auto transportiert.
Bei uns schaut das in etwa so aus: 



Geht einwandfrei und läßt noch Platz für zwei weitere Räder 

Wegen der Corna Vecchia Abfahrt vom Pso. Nota Richtung Vesio - ist in meinen Augen die logische Fortsetzung der Tremalzostrasse (wenn man runter nach Vesio will). Sehr flowiger Schotterweg, insgesamt schmaler. Die Tunnels sind etwas kompakter, mußte mich stellenweise schon ziemlich klein machen:




Ansonsten viel Spass bei deiner Radtour!


----------



## Matthias247 (7. September 2009)

@aka: Und, welches der beiden Gefährte ist wendiger? 
Auf nem Smart sähe das sicher auch sehr interessant aus.


----------



## aka (7. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @aka: Und, welches der beiden Gefährte ist wendiger?


Hm, schwer zu sagen.
Tragepassagen gehen jedenfalls mit dem Tandem besser.
Beim Topspeed hingegen liegt das Auto, wenn auch nur wenig, vorne.


----------



## exel (7. September 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Werde das schöne Wetter heute noch nutzen und eine Tour, kreuz und quer durch den Schönbuch fahren! Tempo eher langsam und gemütlich, aber sehr traillastig!
> Es werden keine Strecken oder Durchschnittsrekorde gebrochen, Trails stehen im Vordergrund!
> 
> Start ist um 12 Uhr, dann so ca. 4-5 Stunden!
> ...



Blöd dass ichs zu spät gelesen habe, wär gern dabei gewesen...


----------



## Deleted 146543 (7. September 2009)

hey toddy,

du kannst den armen jungs doch nicht so nen druck machen. hehe...
aber ich hatte ja auch zwei gute trainer dabei. war echt ne gute runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (7. September 2009)

Kiki548 schrieb:


> hey toddy,
> 
> du kannst den armen jungs doch nicht so nen druck machen. hehe...
> aber ich hatte ja auch *ein* gute trainer dabei. war echt ne gute runde!


Da kann ich auch noch viel lernen!!!

Die brauchen ab und an kleine Motivationsschübe 


@all nochmal

heute 19:30 Biergarten Brauhaus


----------



## proceed (7. September 2009)

Nana nur nicht so bescheiden. Ich glaub, du hast Kiki teilweise mehr motiviert als ich 

Und ich lerne da auch jedesmal noch was dazu, das ist ja das tolle 




toddy schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch noch viel lernen!!!
> 
> Die brauchen ab und an kleine Motivationsschübe
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBoom (8. September 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6474625"]http://vimeo.com/6474625[/ame]


----------



## toddy (8. September 2009)

aber bei dem Blickwinkel, fragt sich jetzt jeder, der die Stelle nicht kennt, wo dein Problem war!


----------



## cafescup (8. September 2009)

@ ALL


*Am Mittwoch um 10:00 Uhr ab Panzerkaserne Strommast* 
fahren Eisenzwerg und meiner einer mal ne gemütliche aber zugegeben etwas längere Runde von Böblingen nach Hohenneuffen (ca. 111km).

Anspruch: Fahrtechnisch echt simpel. Aber nichts für Kurzfahrer. Hier zählt der Spaß am Ausdauerfahren.

Wer traut sich sonst noch bzw. wer hat Lust ???


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## radi01 (8. September 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> aber bei dem Blickwinkel, fragt sich jetzt jeder, der die Stelle nicht kennt, wo dein Problem war!



stimmt!!
Und wo war´s 
Das Problem! 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (8. September 2009)

werde gegen später Bilder nachreichen, dann sollten einigen klar werden warum diese Treppe von den wenigsten auf Anhieb befahren wird.

Nur am Rande:
die Treppe ist verdammt schmal, die erste Stufe hat eine Kerbe, daneben geht es ~1,5-2m runter mit Gegenstück. Also wer abrutscht beißt in den Wanderweg.

Gerne geleite ich Interessierte zu der Treppe. Als ausgebildeter Ersthelfer habe ich immer Sprühpflaster parat. Für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## cafescup (8. September 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> *Am Mittwoch um 10:00 Uhr ab Panzerkaserne Strommast*
> ...




So, zu viert wären wir für morgen schonmal. Hat sonst noch wer Lust/ Zeit?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Hogen (8. September 2009)

ich wäre morgen sehr gerne dabei - wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste 
dafür bin ich ab freitag für 10 tage an der grossen pfütze den südlichen teil des monte baldo erkunden


----------



## DieRoteZora (8. September 2009)

würde auch lieber mit euch fahren, als zu arbeiten. aber das sieht mein chef leider anders


----------



## eisenzwerg (8. September 2009)

Tausch deinen Chef aus.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ich würde morgen Abend eine Tour fahren. Selbst die sonst matschigen Trails sind jetzt trocken und super schnell. 

18.00 h beim Strommasten an der Panzerkaserne?

Wer ist dabei?

Ich bin allerdins morgen den ganzen Tag "offline" und schau erst gegen 17.30 h wieder hier rein. Wenn bis dahin niemand melden sollte, fahre ich direkt los. 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## @ndy (8. September 2009)

Hallo RA

Ich war heute ra bretzeln und werde also net kommen.....

Siehe Bild....

Es war aber echt gut......


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. September 2009)

@ndy schrieb:


> Hallo RA
> 
> Ich war heute ra bretzeln und werde also net kommen.....
> 
> ...



Freiburg???


----------



## DaBoom (8. September 2009)

ggf. sieht man den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Treppe hier besser:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6488813"]Schoenbuch-STH-RWM on Vimeo[/ame]

Ab geht die Post


----------



## @ndy (8. September 2009)

Zitat:
Zitat von @ndy Beitrag anzeigen
Hallo RA

Ich war heute ra bretzeln und werde also net kommen.....

Siehe Bild....

Es war aber echt gut......
Freiburg??? 

Jo und ich kann nur sagen es ist dort echt was geboten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. September 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ggf. sieht man den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Treppe hier besser:
> 
> Schoenbuch-STH-RWM on Vimeo
> 
> Ab geht die Post



Hast Du die Kamera mit einer Hand gehalten beim Runterfahren?

Respekt.... da wird einem gleich klar was da so schwierig war 

Greetz vom ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. September 2009)

Ne, bestimmt mit beiden Händen gehalten und er ist freihändig gefahren 

PS: Denke mal ich bin morgen abend dabei


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. September 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> ggf. sieht man den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Treppe hier besser:
> 
> Schoenbuch-STH-RWM on Vimeo
> 
> Ab geht die Post





hallo

ich kene die treppe sehr gut sie ist sehr steil und sehr gefährlich

gruß kai


----------



## Matthias247 (9. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Denke mal ich bin morgen abend dabei



Ums nochmal klar zu formulieren:
Ich BIN dabei. Sonst keiner mehr?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## @ndy (9. September 2009)

Hallo

Na das ist ja mal wieder was auf der ersten Seite der BB-Zeitung....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. September 2009)

Hi, 

ich bin dann um 18.00 h am Strommasten. 

bis nachher, 
Greetz vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (9. September 2009)

So nun denn....

wir sind zurück. Geilstes Wetter, tolle Truppe und beste Aussicht.

Am Ende waren es doch wegen eines Abbiegefehlers nicht eingeplante
130 km im 20er Schnitt.

Also dieses Mal war es wirklich zwar ne lange aber ne echte GA1 Runde.

Danke nochmal an Mandy, Christoph und Daniel (neu aus Ehningen)


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (9. September 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> So nun denn....
> 
> wir sind zurück. Geilstes Wetter, tolle Truppe und beste Aussicht.
> 
> ...




So Jungs war echt ein super genialer Tag hat echt spaß gemacht
auch wenn ich etwas über meine Grenzen gehen musste!!!!!!!! Aber ich war überrascht wie gut es mir trotzdem ging!
Jederzeit wieder!!!!
Danke

Mandy!


----------



## Down-Hiller (9. September 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> So nun denn....
> 
> wir sind zurück. Geilstes Wetter, tolle Truppe und beste Aussicht.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für den Super Tag mit einer echt schönen Tour! Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht....  tolle Truppe! Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (10. September 2009)

Joah, die Runde war echt gut. Der letzte Anstieg hoch auf die Hohenneuffen war knackig, aber Stolz ist ja für die Ewigkeit. 
Jetzt muß ich mich nur mal wieder in die Tiefen meines Garmin begeben um vielleicht endlich mal die $%&* Technik zu begreifen.


----------



## DieRoteZora (10. September 2009)

Hi,

matthias, cafescup und ich würden heute abend um halb sechs ne runde voraussichtlich richtung stuttgart starten. Wer hat noch zeit und lust mitzukommen?

*Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr, Panzerkaserne*

Greetz


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. September 2009)

Ich baue heute abend meine Antrieb um, morgen wieder. Viel Spaß aber euch allen, und laßt es langsam angehen.


----------



## Down-Hiller (10. September 2009)

Ich würde heute auch mitfahren.....  bin um 17.30 uhr da!


----------



## Matthias247 (10. September 2009)

Hoffentlich kann ich dann noch fahren. Nachdem hier gerade 1kg Gummibärchen auf dem Tisch lag ist mir leicht schlecht. Kohlenhydrate sollten dafür jetzt allerdings zur Genüge vorhanden sein 

Bis dann.


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. September 2009)

Verfressenes Kerlchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (10. September 2009)

so jungs, war ne schöne runde heute mit euch!!! danke 
auch wenn ich kraftmäßig teilweise noch etwas kämpfen musste, war es schön zu sehen, wieviel ich mich schon wieder runtertrau (und das mit nem hardtail  )


----------



## Matthias247 (10. September 2009)

ja, war ne schöne Runde! 

Grüße von dem, der am meisten gebremst hat


----------



## plusminus (10. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Grüße von dem, der am meisten gebremst hat



Naja immerhin scheinst jetzt wieder bremsen zu können - funktioniert die Tektro?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (10. September 2009)

Nene, kann ja garnich - viel zu billig 

Im Ernst: Ja, und meiner Meinung nach hats sogar stärker gebremst als mit der Stroker Trail. Mit 203er Scheibe (Pizzateller) auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend. Aber vielleicht können ja cafescup und zora genauer berichten wie stark ich sie ausgebremst habe 

PS: Achja, mit der Bremse schleift die Scheibe auch nich mehr ständig. Nicht hängende Kolben sind was tolles


----------



## eisenzwerg (11. September 2009)

Moin, 
DaBoom und ich würden heute um 17:30 am real losfahren. Geplant ist eine entspannte Runde Richtung Mauren, Aidlingen, Grafenau. Einfach eine lockere Runde Kurbeln gehen. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen einfach mal melden.

Der Steineklopfer


----------



## carmin (11. September 2009)

Das klingt, als wär die Runde Trekkingrad-kompatibel?


----------



## eisenzwerg (11. September 2009)

Also ein paar kleinere Trails wollten wir schon mitnehmen.


----------



## carmin (11. September 2009)

hm okay, dann fahr ich wohl selber noch ein Viereck...


----------



## plusminus (15. September 2009)

Hey Folkz!
Wie schauts aus: Schönbuchtrails am Samstag? Start 12 Uhr am Multimarkt (real - für die Spätansiedler)?

Greetz
+-


----------



## toddy (16. September 2009)

Könnte man angehen, zumindest, wenn du bereit bist, im GA0-Bereich zu bleiben, damit ich mitkommen 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dafür gerne 70 km, bin da vor 2 Wochen schon mal eine nette, lange, sehr traillastige Runde gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (16. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wer Lust und Zeit hat zum biken!* Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr, Panzerkaserne*!
Jürgen und ich sind dabei!


----------



## plusminus (16. September 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Könnte man angehen, zumindest, wenn du bereit bist, im GA0-Bereich zu bleiben, damit ich mitkommen


GA0 heißt *g*eht *a*uch *o*hne Pulsmesser? Fahr ohnehin immer ohne und dann meistens im (Voll-)GAS-Bereich.
Ne Spaß. In der Gruppe wird das Tempo des langsamsten angeschlagen, bzw auf diesen in regelmäßigen Abständen gewartet.

Sonst noch wer dabei? Motivation, Motivation!

+-


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hey Folkz!
> Wie schauts aus: Schönbuchtrails am Samstag? Start 12 Uhr am Multimarkt (real - für die Spätansiedler)?
> 
> Greetz
> +-


 

hallo würde gerne mal die trailrunde mitfahren wenns mir reicht vom arbeiten her,und wie lange  wären wir unterwegs      wo muss ich hinkommen

 grins wie erkenne ich euch

gruß kai


----------



## plusminus (18. September 2009)

@catwiesel. Treffpunkt Parkplatz: http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html Wie lange wir unterwegs sind hängt von der Gruppe ab. Kann net einschätzen wie schnell wir unterwegs sein werden. Ich hatte mal eingeplant: Maurentrail, Transfertrails zum Rohrautrail, dann den, dann Waldfriedhof, Kantentrail bis Entringen und dann Beine ausschüttelnd durchn Schönbuch heimwärts, zB Schaichhof. Für Dich wäre ab Entringen ggf Heimfahrt via Ammertal besser - außer Du kommst mit Auto zum Startpunkt.

@all: wäre ggf auch Start um 11 möglich? Gegen späten Nachmittag wird schon wieder etwas unbeständiges Wetter angekündigt.

+-


----------



## DieRoteZora (18. September 2009)

wär auch dabei und fände start um elf besser, da ich nen anschlusstermin habe und nicht sooo lang kann.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @catwiesel. Treffpunkt Parkplatz: http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html Wie lange wir unterwegs sind hängt von der Gruppe ab. Kann net einschätzen wie schnell wir unterwegs sein werden. Ich hatte mal eingeplant: Maurentrail, Transfertrails zum Rohrautrail, dann den, dann Waldfriedhof, Kantentrail bis Entringen und dann Beine ausschüttelnd durchn Schönbuch heimwärts, zB Schaichhof. Für Dich wäre ab Entringen ggf Heimfahrt via Ammertal besser - außer Du kommst mit Auto zum Startpunkt.
> 
> @all: wäre ggf auch Start um 11 möglich? Gegen späten Nachmittag wird schon wieder etwas unbeständiges Wetter angekündigt.
> 
> +-



hallo
ich kenne einige der trails hört sich sehr gut an ,je mehr trails um so besser ,ich bin eher der normale fahrer , wetter soll bis in den abend gut sein

welcher real ist es in böblingen

gruß kai


----------



## DieRoteZora (18. September 2009)

ist der real am röhrer weg.

wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge start um elf, da ich um 15 uhr in schönaich in der sporthalle stehen muss....


----------



## Matthias247 (18. September 2009)

Start um 11 ist gut. Bin auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. September 2009)

der start um 11 geht bei mir leider nicht weil ich bis um 11,30 uhr arbeiten muss aber nach oben hin habe ich frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (18. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @catwiesel. Treffpunkt Parkplatz: http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html Wie lange wir unterwegs sind hängt von der Gruppe ab. Kann net einschätzen wie schnell wir unterwegs sein werden. Ich hatte mal eingeplant: Maurentrail, Transfertrails zum Rohrautrail, dann den, dann Waldfriedhof, Kantentrail bis Entringen und dann Beine ausschüttelnd durchn Schönbuch heimwärts, zB Schaichhof. Für Dich wäre ab Entringen ggf Heimfahrt via Ammertal besser - außer Du kommst mit Auto zum Startpunkt.
> 
> @all: wäre ggf auch Start um 11 möglich? Gegen späten Nachmittag wird schon wieder etwas unbeständiges Wetter angekündigt.
> 
> +-



ob 11 bei mir geht, kann ich erst heute abend sagen!

finde die Rohrautrails in die andere Richtung jedoch spaßiger, die angesprochenen 70 km wären böblingen-golfplatz-eselstritt-trailschleife (mit der  !Treppe!), Waldfriedhof, Trails bis Hohenentringen, Becklesgarten, königliche Jagdhütte, Trail zur neuen Brücke, Waldfriedhof, Trails über Naturfreundehaus-Rohrau bis Mauren, Weizen im grünen Baum


----------



## DieRoteZora (18. September 2009)

hört sich ja prinzipiell nett an die 70 km runde, aber dann bin ich raus, da ich wie gesagt spätestens um 15 uhr in schönaich sein muss.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. September 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> ob 11 bei mir geht, kann ich erst heute abend sagen!
> 
> finde die Rohrautrails in die andere Richtung jedoch spaßiger, die angesprochenen 70 km wären böblingen-golfplatz-eselstritt-trailschleife (mit der  !Treppe!), Waldfriedhof, Trails bis Hohenentringen, Becklesgarten, königliche Jagdhütte, Trail zur neuen Brücke, Waldfriedhof, Trails über Naturfreundehaus-Rohrau bis Mauren, Weizen im grünen Baum




ich wäre voll dabei hauptsache lange und trailig denke ab 11,30 uhr könnte ich einrichten 

fang dann halt früher an zu schaffen grins


----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. September 2009)

also jungs und mädels was machen wir jetzt habe ab 17 uhr kein pc mehr


----------



## DieRoteZora (18. September 2009)

wie wärs mit ner kompromisslösung? 11:30 am real?!? über die strecke können wir uns ja dann noch vorort einigen...


----------



## nasenibär (18. September 2009)

Darf ich auch kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (18. September 2009)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner kompromisslösung? 11:30 am real?!? über die strecke können wir uns ja dann noch vorort einigen...



Hört sich doch vernünftig an.
Also ich bin um 1130 da. Über die Strecke wird man sich bestimmt einig.

+-


----------



## radi01 (18. September 2009)

nasenibär schrieb:


> Darf ich auch kommen?



ich auch ??


----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. September 2009)

ok 11,30 uhr beim real röhrerweg, ich habe ein silbernen x trail gibts da ein bestimmten platz wo man sich trift


----------



## plusminus (18. September 2009)

radi01 schrieb:


> ich auch ??



Ja, aber bitte alle nur mit unterschriebener Teilnahmeerlaubnis der Eltern. Vesperbox nicht vergessen. Speichenreflektoren und Co können noch vor Ort erworben und montiert werden.

+-

at cat: siehe link in meinem post weiter oben!


----------



## DieRoteZora (18. September 2009)

gut bin dann auch um 11:30 da. 

@catwiesel: guck mal auf den link, den vorhin auch schon +- gepostet hat: http://www.mtb-treff-bb.de/3.html da siehst du drauf, wo wir uns genau am real treffen.

bis morgen...


----------



## radi01 (18. September 2009)

Oki doki, bin um 11.30 am Treffpunkt und bring den Tino und den Henrik mit.
Teilnahmeerlaubnis hab ich gefälscht und die Vesperbox kauf ich direkt beim REAL!!
Refeflektoren bastle ich mir heute abend aus orangefarbenen Schläuchen. 

Bis morgen
Martin


----------



## nasenibär (18. September 2009)

Martin,
bau mir auch welche, sonst nehmen die mich nicht mit.

Wann holst du mich dann ab?


----------



## radi01 (18. September 2009)

nasenibär schrieb:


> Martin,
> bau mir auch welche, sonst nehmen die mich nicht mit.
> 
> Wann holst du mich dann ab?



soviel orangene Schläuch hab i net !!
Aber ein orange Bommelmütze hätt ich noch im Angebot, die kannste aufziehen , siehst dann auch gleich besser aus und die geht auch nicht so schnell kaputt wie dein Helm 

ich hol dich um 11:10 Uhr ab.

Also rechzeitig A.... aus dem Bett und brav am Straßenrand warten.
Wenn ich um 15:30 Uhr noch nicht da bin , hab ich dich wahrscheinlich vergessen!! 
Dann bitte nicht böse sein 


Gruss
Bommel


----------



## toddy (18. September 2009)

Kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich den Rest meiner Erledigungen bis 11:30 hin bekomme!
Wenn ich um 11:30 nicht am Real bin, fahrt ohne mich!


----------



## exel (18. September 2009)

Ich meld mich auch noch schnell für morgen an. Ich freu mich auf die Schönbuchtrails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (18. September 2009)

Hui...
da kann ich mich morgen auf viele Bidler von der Treppe freuen 

ggf. werde ich mit Anwesenheit glänzen


----------



## cafescup (18. September 2009)

Schade,

ich bin morgen im Laden und könnte nicht vor 14:00Uhr.

Also viel Spaß euch Allen.

@ +-  

mach die Leute nicht so kaputt   (Ich kenne Dein letztes Rennergebnis)

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (19. September 2009)

Starte demnächst nur noch mit Pseudonym - oder ich lass mich bei Datasport verschlüsseln 
Werde mich, außer in den Abfahrten, heute mal hinten reinhängen - bissle Windschatten lutschen und Kräfte sparen. Komme ohnehin mit dem Nachtpanzer.

+-


----------



## Laktat Junkie (19. September 2009)

Guten Morgen Freunde des Stollensports

Golden Willow hat uns vor längerer Zeit schon von Euch erzählt. Und nun würden wir uns, nach einiger Zeit mitlesen, doch mal anhängen. Zumal wenn Axel nur lutscht und nicht für Tempo sorgt.

Wie schauts aus? Habt Ihr noch Platz im Zug zu den Trails?

Gruß Aus Aidlingen

Heiko


----------



## plusminus (19. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ja, aber bitte alle nur mit unterschriebener Teilnahmeerlaubnis der Eltern. Vesperbox nicht vergessen. Speichenreflektoren und Co können noch vor Ort erworben und montiert werden.



@laktat: warum bist Du nicht mehr sturmgeschädigt?

+-


----------



## Laktat Junkie (19. September 2009)

finds so Cooler! :-D 

Und der Nama "Laktat Junkie" begleitet mich ja jetzt auch schon seit einiger Zeit.

Ich würde meine Erziehungsberechtigte mitbringen, ist dann die Unterschrift auch noch nötig? Auf die Vesperbox muß ich aus Gewichtsgründen verzichten, arbeite (wie immer) am Gesamtsystemgewicht und die Speichenreflektoren werden eh von unserer strahlenden Erscheinung in den Schatten gestellt. .

Wir sehn uns also nachher.

Grüßle


----------



## plusminus (19. September 2009)

Alle wieder gesund daheim und zu schlapp für ein Fazit?
Ich fands nett und hatte einige aha Erlebnisse. War erstens erstaunt über die Kompatibilität derart, angeblich, unterschiedlich konzipierter Räder. Die Alternative an der Müneck wird bestimmt nochmal gefahren werden bei den nächsten Besuchen dort.

Hoffe Euch hats auch halbwegs zugesagt - wenn net: Pech 

+-

PS: wieviele Kategorien gibts denn eigentlich für Hardtails - und was für eins hab ich!?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (20. September 2009)

fazit: 1 mal dabei 

bin noch nie so schnell über diese --ich mache mein rad kaputt-- trails gerast spüre ein paar knochen grins ,lag auf der couche wie tod bin um 20 uhr ins bett........geil wars .......

wann fahren wir wieder

gruß kai


----------



## troll73 (20. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich nun den ersten Teil meiner MTB Reise durch das Himalaja hinter mir habe dachte ich es ist an der Zeit euch mal mit ein paar Fotos eine lange Nase zu machen 

Zum ersten Mal sind wir in Lhasa (Hoehe ca. 3600m) aufs Bike gestiegen. Dabei kam folgendes Foto heraus:




Am naechsten Tag ging es dann mit dem Bus zu einem Kloster auf ca. 4300m und anschliessend auf einem coolen Trail wieder hinab ins Tal:




Am naechsten Tag wurde es dann so langsam richtig ernst. Wir starteten zu einer viertaegen Etappe nach Shigatse - ueber den hoechsten Pass (den Suge La) unserer Reise (5430m):



Das war ehrlich gesagt eine ziemliche Schinderrei und ich bin froh im Moment "im Tal" auf ca. 3900m zu sein.

Morgen geht"s weiter.

Stay tuned,

    Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (21. September 2009)

War ne entspannte Runde.
Super Trail´s und nette Truppe.
Wir sind sicher mal wieder dabei!!! 

Gruß aus Stuttgart 

Martin


----------



## plusminus (21. September 2009)

@Udo: Hammergeil und ganz viel Respekt - in der Höhe Sport treiben!!!

@Martin: nehmen wir die Beeeblinger doch einfach mal mit auf eine Trailrunde ab Rohrer- bzw Bernhardshöhe oder? Samstag 13:00?

+-


----------



## aka (21. September 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> ... - ueber den hoechsten Pass (den Suge La) unserer Reise (5430m):


 



troll73 schrieb:


> Stay tuned,
> 
> Udo



Auf jeden Fall! Bin schon gespannt auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2009)

@Troll/Udo: tolle reise.tolle leistung u. super bilder
..mein neid ist mit dir
wenns mal ne diasschau gibt,bitte bescheid sagen

weiterhin gute unfallfreie u. pannenfreie reise!

gruß
tom


----------



## carmin (21. September 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> nachdem ich nun den ersten Teil meiner MTB Reise durch das Himalaja hinter mir habe


im ersten Moment dacht ich da noch an einen Scherz,  aber dann... fett krass!  Da kannst in Sachen Extremtouren ja mit Stuntzi gleichziehen )

An alle: Lässt sich hier ggf noch jemand dafür begeistern, das kommende Wochenende am Lac Blanc zu verbringen?  Dort wird es das letzte dieser Saison sein.  Dies nur mal als unverbindliche Frage, Wetter und weitere Umstände müssen wir freilich abwarten.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. September 2009)

fährt morgen mittag jemand eine trail runde im schönbuch

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (23. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> nehmen wir die Beeeblinger doch einfach mal mit auf eine Trailrunde ab *Rohrer*- bzw Bernhards*höhe* oder? *Samstag 13:00?*
> 
> +-



+-


----------



## toddy (23. September 2009)

du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich heute schon einen Plan habe, was ich am Samstag mache 

Interesse ist vorhanden, sollte auch zeitlich passen!
Du willst dann die 7-Mühlen-Trails ansteuern?


----------



## plusminus (23. September 2009)

Würde lieber Richtung Solitude als ins 7M, da sind die Trails schnell alle. Richtung Solitude gibts halt schon den ein oder anderen Transferweg den man in kauf nehmen muss. Einkehrmöglichkeit in Bärenschlösschen oder Kabahof ist gegeben.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (23. September 2009)

Wie Toddy schon sagte, bis Samstag ist noch lang hin 
Aber prinzipiell hätte ich schon mal Interesse die Trails im Norden weiter zu erkunden.
Aber luca hatte ja auch noch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag fürs Wochenende und carmin jetzt auch noch, viel Auswahl.

Hat jemand noch Interesse heute abend ne Runde zu fahren? Start 18:00, und wohl eher gemäßigtes Gelände. Muss mal wieder Hardtail fahren.


----------



## plusminus (23. September 2009)

Jo, ich muss derzeit etwas anders planen als ihr. Wenn ich dann schon verplant sein sollte kann Euch Matthias ja den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen - die im 7M sollte er eigentlich langsam auch alle kennen und finden.
@Matthias: Du bekommst hiermit ein Fullyfahrverbot bis zum Ende des Winterpokals. Bis dahin hast Du Dein Hardtail dermaßen im Griff, dass Du mit dem Fully nur noch zu Extremtouren aufbrichst!!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (23. September 2009)

Da der Winterpokal ja im Moment nicht aktiv ist, müsste er ja beendet sein -> Kein Fullyverbot 

Außerdem fahr ichs ja sowieso nur um den Trainingseffekt zu intensivieren. Und falls ich denn doch Fullyverbot haben sollte, bekomm ich denn überhaupt die Fat Alberts ins Hardtail? Aber naja, die Swampthings hab ich ja auch noch, die passen auf jeden Fall rein.

War vorhin 60km unterwegs, die Hälfte davon bei Dunkelheit. Ist mit der P7 Lampe um einiges angenehmer als mit der Sigma.

Edit: Apropos Winterpokal: Bekommen wir dieses Jahr eigentlich mal n Team zusammen? Würde mich zur Verfügung stellen. Und hoffen das es dieses Jahr mehr Outdoor als Ergometer Stunden werden als letzten Winter.


----------



## plusminus (24. September 2009)

Hier wird aber auch jede grammatikalische Finesse auf die Leichtbauwaage gelegt.
Habe keine Ahnung wie breit der Hinterbau Deines Giants ist - aber bei dem Markennamen..... der norm Albert geht aber auch bestens!
Gerne darfst Du allerdings sämtliche meiner Ratschläge in den Wind schlagen und weiter Dein Fully zu trainingszwecken durch die Gegend schleifen.

+-


----------



## Laktat Junkie (24. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich hätte da was für Kurzentschlossene

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.28938.html

Abfahrt morgen früh in Aidlingen um 6:00.  Ich habe Platz für 2-3 Räder incl. Piloten J Rückkehr am Samstag abend.

Tour-Start abweichend von der Beschreibung in Ehrwald und nicht am Eibsee. Etappenziel wird Hinterriss sein. Übernachtung im Lager! Die Region ist ziemlich ausgebucht da die Laubfärbung begonnen hat.

Hat da jemand Lust drauf?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## eisenzwerg (24. September 2009)

Menno, und ich muß morgen arbeiten.
Aber mal eine andere Frage, geht heute noch jemand Kurbeln? So eine entspannt Schotterrunde oder so? Da ich die letzten anderthalb Wochen aufgrund der Arbeit nichts außer laufen gemacht habe wollte ich heute mal wieder gehen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. September 2009)

Erster Night-Ride der Saison mit Photo-Session

Howdie miteinander, 

wir wollen am Samstag den ersten Night-Ride der Saison starten. Das Wetter soll gut werden und die Trails sind schön trocken und schenll. 

Zwischendurch wollen wir ein paar Photo-Sessions einlegen mit speziellen Belichtungs-Tricks (z.B. geöffnete Blende und bei der Vorbeifahrt Blitz).


Wer also Interesse hat, wir treffen uns am Samstag den 26.09. um 20.00 h am Strommasten bei der US-Kaserne.

Bitte eine Night-Ride taugliche Beleuchtung mitbringen.!!!
Die Bilder bekommen die Teilnehmer selbstverständlich. 

Wird bestimmt lustig.
Happy Trails vom ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. September 2009)

Hört sich prinzipiell gut an. Vor allem da ich mit neuem Licht auch endlich halbwegs was sehe. 

Da aber am Samstag wohl eher schon nachmittags ne längere Runde stattfindet glaub ich nicht, dass ich am Abend nochmal aufs Rad will. Unter der nächsten Woche aber gerne mal wieder.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (24. September 2009)

Also ich bin dabei denke ich mal.
Bis dahin müsste ich wieder halbwegs fahrbereit sein. *freu*


----------



## aka (24. September 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ... den ersten Night-Ride der Saison starten.


Letztes Wochenende, um 22:47 irgendwo in Tirol zwischen Tegernsee und Inntal:



Hm, Nightrides habe ich eigentlich gar nicht aufgehoert zu machen


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende, um 22:47 irgendwo in Tirol zwischen Tegernsee und Inntal:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, Nightrides habe ich eigentlich gar nicht aufgehoert zu machen



Coole Bilder war bestimmt ein schönes Wochenende! Schade das ich nicht dabai war!


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. September 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Erster Night-Ride der Saison mit Photo-Session
> 
> Howdie miteinander,
> 
> ...



Kann leider am Samstag nicht aber ein anderes mal gerne!


----------



## carmin (24. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Aber luca hatte ja auch noch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag fürs Wochenende


was ist denn da so im Angebot?  Speziell fürs kommende Wochenende, oder allgemein?  Ich würde jetzt statt Lac Blanc nur am Samstag nach Albstadt gehen ... solang das noch geht (wenn jemand mit mag, natürlich gerne).


----------



## la bourde (25. September 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Erster Night-Ride der Saison mit Photo-Session
> 
> Howdie miteinander,
> 
> ...



Bin auch dabei.
Normal, ich bin der Fotograf. 


@Carmin: wenn du DH fahren moechtest, frag Slayerrider oder mich.
Wir waren in Albstadt letztes Wochenende.


----------



## slayerrider (25. September 2009)

la bourde schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> Normal, ich bin der Fotograf.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin vlt. am So in Wildbad, wenn du Bock hast. Ich denke, der Typ über mir ist auch dabei. Samstag weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## Herkules65 (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde ebenfalls gerne mitkommen und versuchen ob ich mithalten kann .

gibt es vom Treffpunkt eine Adresse fürs Navi, zum leichter finden?

Beste Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (25. September 2009)

Herkules65 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde ebenfalls gerne mitkommen und versuchen ob ich mithalten kann .
> 
> ...


hier ABer nicht der Rote Punkt, sondern dort wo sich Herdweg und Panzerstraße kreuzen.


----------



## cafescup (25. September 2009)

Hallo Hercules

es wird nichts heftiges oder zu langes, versprochen.

Wo das genau ist kannst Du auch hier nachsehen

Also bis dann

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (25. September 2009)

War gerade mit carmin auf einer kurzen Trailrunde im Zielgebiet. Die Bedingungen sind  super, so trocken hab ich die Wiese z.B. noch nie gesehen.
@+-: Habe brav das Hardtail genommen


----------



## carmin (25. September 2009)

Neggschtmol nimmsch wieders Fully, dann komm i au hinterher


----------



## Matthias247 (25. September 2009)

Ja hier kann mans auch niemanden recht machen 

Überlege ja schon das Hardtail mit wintertauglicheren Reifen aufzurüsten, aber dann kommt wieder der nächste und erzählt ich bin damit dann zu langsam


----------



## carmin (25. September 2009)

jaja, passt schon ... sind doch flexibel .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (25. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja hier kann mans auch niemanden recht machen



sagt ja keiner dass du es jedem rechtmachen sollst.



> Überlege ja schon das Hardtail mit wintertauglicheren Reifen aufzurüsten, aber dann kommt wieder der nächste und erzählt ich bin damit dann zu langsam


awa, der Icespiker pro rollt bestimmt klasse ab.


----------



## la bourde (27. September 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle ! Das Tour selbst war kurz, aber hat trotzdem viel Spaß gegeben.

Hier die Bilder:
Night Ride mit dem RKV


Sorry, ich habe ein paar verkackt (ziemlich unscharf).
Deswegen seid ihr nicht alle drauf.
Tut mir echt Leid.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2009)

Sind doch ein paar echt gute dabei. Mein Favorit:





Die unterschiedlichen Lichter sind auch recht interessant, Holk malt Streifen in die Luft 

Danke fürs Fotografieren! Auch sonst hats Spaß gemacht, obwohls dann doch nich mehr ganz gereicht hat um meine 100km für heute vollzubekommen


----------



## cafescup (27. September 2009)

Super war echt klasse gestern 

Ich war leider noch nicht so fit. Aber beim nächsten Mal.

@ Francois

geile Bilder, Danke

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (27. September 2009)

Stammtisch nächste Woche außer Mo, Di und Do? Brauhaus fänd ich ganz nett!

+-


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. September 2009)

Howdie miteinander, 

ja, Fotosession hat Laune gemacht, müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen, vielleicht mit ein paar mehr locations. 

Und, wer ist heute Nachmittag am Start?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## exel (27. September 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Und, wer ist heute Nachmittag am Start?
> 
> Grüsse
> ra.



was hast du denn für heute mittag geplant?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. September 2009)

Hi Excel, 

ich würde heute gerne noch mal ne Runde über den Truppenübungsplatz Richtung Musberg machen. 

Mach ich in der letzen Zeit zwar häufiger, aber es macht immer noch Spa?

Wie sieht's aus, Treffen wir uns um 14.30 h beim Strommasten bei der US Kaserne?
Mathias, wie sieht's bei Dir aus, bist Du dabei?

Wenn jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag hat wo wir biken können, ich bin für alles offen.

Greetz vom R


----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2009)

Oder Trailrunde 7M? 
Oder einfach *beides*. Lässt sich ja gut verbinden 

Ach übrigens: *Exel* ist keine Tabellenkalkulation


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Oder Trailrunde 7M?
> Oder einfach *beides*. Lässt sich ja gut verbinden
> 
> Ach übrigens: *Exel* ist keine Tabellenkalkulation



Au ja, beides.... das ist ja schon fast wie ein Überraschungsei....

Interpretiere ich das richtig, Du bist also um 14.30 h dabei?

Bis gleich 
ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (27. September 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Excel,


exel bitte, ich will ja nicht das man mich mit dem M$-Produkt verwechselt 



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ich würde heute gerne noch mal ne Runde über den Truppenübungsplatz Richtung Musberg machen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Ich komm mit, allerdings geh ich vorher noch wählen, also nicht weg fahren!


----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Stammtisch nächste Woche außer Mo, Di und Do? Brauhaus fänd ich ganz nett!
> 
> +-



Bleibt ja nich mehr viel über 
Mittwoch wollte ich bei passendem Wetter eher fahren. Gegen Freitag hätt ich aber nix einzuwenden.


----------



## carmin (27. September 2009)

la bourde schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe ein paar verkackt


Sieh es doch so: Je mehr ein Fotograf wegwirft, desto professioneller ist er   (Davon abgesehen find ich die Bilder klasse.)

Albstadt war übrigens auch sehr geil, eine sehr abwechslungsreiche, spaßige Strecke und auch das nette Ambiente mit Zwetschgenkuchen und Fotoservice


----------



## plusminus (28. September 2009)

@matthias: hätte dich gerade fast noch zu einem Nightride abgeholt. Kam im Tiefflug aus Herrenberg 
Lass doch mal hören was der Rest so zum Thema Stammtisch meint. Mo und Do gehen auf keinen Fall, Di vielleicht am nicht ganz so frühen Abend. Radfahren am Mi klingt auf jeden Fall auch nicht schlecht - auch wenn ich langsam Lust bekomm den Bock mal für 1-2 Wochen in die Ecke zu stellen.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (28. September 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> @matthias: hätte dich gerade fast noch zu einem Nightride abgeholt. Kam im Tiefflug aus Herrenberg


Das hättest du eher ankündigen müssen. Nach der Trailrunde heute Mittag (mit dem HT ) hats mir für die Woche nämlich erstmal gereicht. Immerhin 320km in der Woche auf dem Rad gesessen 

So, ich verschwinde jetz ins Bett


----------



## plusminus (28. September 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das hättest du eher ankündigen müssen.


Hä, Du gehörst doch sonst eher zu den Leuten die so spontan planen dachte ich 
320km, hör bald mitm Radeln auf wenn ich hier so Konkurrenz bekomm. Vielleicht sollte ich mich an Holks Signatur halten und ab sofort noch mehr für die persönliche Unsterblichkeit tun 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (28. September 2009)

Naja, von Konkurrenz kann wohl noch lange keine Rede sein. Deiner Signatur nach dürftens bei dir ja wohl eher so 500 / Woche sein


----------



## womofischer (29. September 2009)

Hallo BB´ler, habt Ihr für morgen, Mittwoch abend eine Runde geplant? Würde mal wieder mitfahren. VG Walter


----------



## womofischer (30. September 2009)

Nein. Na gut, bin dann mal weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. September 2009)

hallo

wie wäre eine große trail runde um den bärensee am sonntag

gruß kai


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Idee für die München Teilnehmer:
Wir melden uns nächsten Monat alle gemeinsam zu nem Winterpokal Team an. Und dann wird schonmal fleißig trainiert. Und wer dann die wenigsten Trainingskilometer beisteuert, der muss dann nachts fahren 
Oder doch eher für die Verpflegung sorgen? Naja, irgendwas wird und schon einfallen 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DaBoom (1. Oktober 2009)

womofischer schrieb:


> Hallo BB´ler, habt Ihr für morgen, Mittwoch abend eine Runde geplant? Würde mal wieder mitfahren. VG Walter



Hey,
wäre gerne wieder dein Flügelmann gewesen, doch ich wurde dazu verdonnert einen Geschirrspüler einzubauen 
Next time Decostar-Bomber 

Flakscheinwefer ist einsatzbereit, so dass auch einer längeren Abendrunde nichts im Wege steht

@Matthias
drück dir die Daumen dass es dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal klappt


----------



## womofischer (1. Oktober 2009)

@Daniel: Dann lad mal die Akkus. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche, falls Du da nicht den Wasserschaden beheben mußt.

@All: Habt Ihr Euch schon wieder in die Keller verkrochen und laßt die Rollen singen? Was ist los! Es ist Nightridetime.

Hoffentlich bis bald - im Wald.


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. Oktober 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mal ne Idee für die München Teilnehmer:
> Wir melden uns nächsten Monat alle gemeinsam zu nem Winterpokal Team an. Und dann wird schonmal fleißig trainiert. Und wer dann die wenigsten Trainingskilometer beisteuert, der muss dann nachts fahren
> Oder doch eher für die Verpflegung sorgen? Naja, irgendwas wird und schon einfallen
> 
> ...



He Matthias, das ist eine gute Idee dann hat man wenigstens ein Ansporn!


----------



## DieRoteZora (2. Oktober 2009)

nachdem ich jetzt weiß, was es ist, bin ich auch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (3. Oktober 2009)

Na da bin ich doch glatt mit dabei


----------



## carmin (3. Oktober 2009)

Das Wochenende ist ja nicht mehr lang hin... 
Gibts schon Pläne?  Bei einer Halbtagestour bei gemütlicher (<- !) Geschwindigkeit am Sonntag wär ich dabei.


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Oktober 2009)

womofischer schrieb:


> Hallo BB´ler, habt Ihr für morgen, Mittwoch abend eine Runde geplant? Würde mal wieder mitfahren. VG Walter


Hi Walter - du weisst doch, wo du die wahren Ritter der Mittwochsnacht findest oder ists schon zu lange her?


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Oktober 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Das Wochenende ist ja nicht mehr lang hin...
> Gibts schon Pläne?  Bei einer Halbtagestour bei gemütlicher (<- !) Geschwindigkeit am Sonntag wär ich dabei.



Hallo carmin. Evtl. gibts morgen ab vormittags noch ne Runde, mal sehen was der Rest noch sagt. Sind ja einige schon halb in der Winterpause 

Vormittags ists aber mittlerweile schon ziemlich 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## plusminus (3. Oktober 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Sind ja einige schon halb in der Winterpause
> 
> schon ziemlich



brav sein - gell !!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Oktober 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> brav sein - gell !!
> 
> +-


Bin ich doch. 
Es war auch derjenige gemeint, der das selbst von sich behauptet hat.


----------



## cafescup (3. Oktober 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hallo carmin. Evtl. gibts morgen ab vormittags noch ne Runde, mal sehen was der Rest noch sagt. Sind ja einige schon halb in der Winterpause
> 
> Vormittags ists aber mittlerweile schon ziemlich
> 
> ...



Also ich wäre morgen mit dabei. Carmins Vorschlag passt mir hervorragend, da ich nach der Krankheit erst mal wieder reinkommen muss.

Also wann und wo??

@ Gruppe von heute vormittag 

Mein Neid war Euch allen mehr als sicher. Den HW5 zu Fuss ablatschen ist ja fast schon frevel 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin wohl draußen. Hab glaub ne üble Seuche erwischt. Schreibt trotzdem mal rein wann und wo ihr Euch zu was trefft - jugendlicher Übermut meinerseit wäre ja nix neues.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Oktober 2009)

Dann erstmal gute Besserung.
Start 10:30/11:00/11:30?

Und wohin? Nochmal Schönbuch muss ich nich unbedingt haben. Und 7M Trailrunden klappen ja ohne +- nich, da keiner Lust hat den Berg hohzufahren 

Ich sag mal vorsichtig zu, dass ich mitfahren würde. So 100%ig sicher bin ich mir aber auch noch nich.

Achja, viel Erfolg an die Münsingen Starter morgen


----------



## carmin (3. Oktober 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Also wann und wo??


Matthias sprach davon, dass es in der Gegend noch "drei mal so viele Trails" gebe (er weiß hoffentlich noch, was gemeint is , das klang mir nach einer ganz vernünftigen Tour für 3-4h.  Was die Startzeit angeht, bin ich beliebig flexibel, gern auch schon ab 8 Uhr (= familienfreundlich, und so kalt isses wirklich nicht!), oder, wenns noch wärmer sein soll, eben am Nachmittag.

edit: das hat sich jetzt überschnitten... wie, welcher Berg wird nicht hochgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (3. Oktober 2009)

Also...

ich fände *11:00 Uhr *garnicht schlecht, oder?

Wir können uns ja am *Real-Parkplatz im Röhrerweg* treffen und dann entscheiden.

Also wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (3. Oktober 2009)

ok, danke, bis denn


----------



## luca 2002 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch vorbeikommen. Hab allerdings das Problem dass ich um 13:30 zuhause sein muß. Würde dann eben vorher noch eine Schleife fahren. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bin vorraussichtlich dabei. Falls ich um um 11:11 noch nicht erschienen bin dann aber wohl doch nich


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2009)

So, war ne schöne Runde. Sind ja doch noch fast 50km geworden, kam mir kürzer vor.

An dem Bach vs. Matthias - 3:0 muss ich wohl noch etwas üben  
(Passend zu carmins Signatur wie ich gerade feststelle)


----------



## carmin (4. Oktober 2009)

Du bist da ja (im Gegensatz zu mir...) noch motiviert, Dich ggf auf die Schnauze zu legen ... aus Dir wird noch was 

(Die Signatur kam mir gestern spontan in einer Diskussion über den Vorschlag eines Verhaltenspsychologen, sich einen Fehlerzähler ans Mopped zu bauen.)

Ja die Runde war klasse, genau so.


----------



## plusminus (4. Oktober 2009)

@Matthias: hastes heute 3mal probiert oder warst erst das dritte mal überhaupt dort?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs natürlich heute 3x probiert und war davon 2x zumindest mit dem Vorderrad oben. Hinten hats noch bissl gefehlt. 
150mm können eben scheinbar auch nur dann alles (durch Zäune fahren, etc.), wenn der Fahrer genug GAS gibt.


----------



## luca 2002 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich tipp in der Rückrunde auf eine knappes 0:1.

Für die beiden Trailrunden am WE ein dankeschön meinerseits an die Guides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (4. Oktober 2009)

Immerhin probierstes jetzt schon! Kann Dir sicherlich in nächster Zeit hier und da was zeigen - aber GA-S-Touren fahren is nich mehr so schnell.

Wünsche Euch ne schöne Woche - bin mal im Norden.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Ich tipp in der Rückrunde auf eine knappes 0:1.
> 
> Für die beiden Trailrunden am WE ein dankeschön meinerseits an die Guides.


Oder doch eher auf Episode V - Der Bach schlägt zurück? 



plusminus schrieb:


> Immerhin probierstes jetzt schon! Kann Dir sicherlich in nächster Zeit hier und da was zeigen - aber GA-S-Touren fahren is nich mehr so schnell.
> 
> Wünsche Euch ne schöne Woche - bin mal im Norden.
> 
> +-


Gerne!
Startest du jetzt in Wasgau? Und wird das dann noch als GA-S Tour gefahren? Oder doch eher gemütlich von Kuchen zu Kuchen fahren? 

Aber immerhin hat das Serpetinen Training gestern schon was gebracht. Um die Spitzkehre auf dem "neuen Trail" bin ich heute rumgekommen.


----------



## plusminus (4. Oktober 2009)

Wasgau ja. Kuchen ja. GA-S vielleicht. Weiß nicht ob ich nach ner Woche Bikeabszinenz die Kurbel rumbekomm'.
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2009)

Na dann sieht man sich bei brauchbarem Wetter ja dort - oder auch nicht, da bis ich ins Ziel komme alle anderen ja schon wieder weg sind


----------



## Micha27 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mich auch bei den Guides bedanken, war net tolle Tour mit sehr netten Leuten am Wochenende. 
Hat Spaß gemacht

Gruß Micha


----------



## Marsupilami82 (7. Oktober 2009)

hi zusammen. 

wann fährt denn mal wieder jemand ? würde gern mal bei euch reinschnuppern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

werde heute noch fahren gehen. Geplant ist aber nur ne flache und langweillige 60km Waldautobahnrunde im Dunkeln 
Wer mit will: 18:00 Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Marsupilami82 (7. Oktober 2009)

sorry, kommt jetzt leider zu überraschend 

mal generell, wann geht ihr denn immer ? an bestimmten wochentagen ? und um wieviel uhr immer ?
würde direkt von der arbeit zu euch radeln, dann plan ichs ein


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2009)

Zur Zeit gibts keine festen Termine. Wer Zeit und Lust hat der fährt, und freut sich meistens auch über Mitfahrer 

Dementsprechend gibts auch manchmal schon paar Tage früher ne Ankündigung hier und ab und an wirds mal relativ spontan. 

Denke mal den Rest der Woche wirds eher schlecht aussehen (Regen-Regen-Regen  )

Ciao,
Matthias


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. Oktober 2009)

Werde mitkommen. Ich brauche heute noch was zum abreagieren da ich sonst platze.

Zwerg


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. Oktober 2009)

hallo

ich stell mal so eine frage ins forum was benutzt ihr als kettenspray

gruß kai


----------



## Bergnafahre (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ihr wart net zufällig zu sechst oder siebt gegen 22:00 Uhr zwischen Aidlingen und Dagersheim unterwegs und seid einem MTB mit einem bekloppten Licht begegnet?

bergnafahre


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Oktober 2009)

Nö warum?


----------



## Bergnafahre (10. Oktober 2009)

Da sind mir eben die sechs oder sieben Biker entgegengekommen und haben freundlich gegrüsst.

bergnafahre


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. Oktober 2009)

Noi, mr wared blos zwoi.


----------



## carmin (10. Oktober 2009)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> ich stell mal so eine frage ins forum was benutzt ihr als kettenspray


bislang nur Tropfen, kein Spray, keine Zäpfchen... Wieso, solang sie glatt läuft, gibts da noch Tuningmöglichkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (10. Oktober 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Noi, mr wared blos zwoi.



Kamen uns aber auch 2 Leute entgegen, die ich zuerst fürn Auto gehalten hatte 

PS: Scheiß Wetter!


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Oktober 2009)

Wenns heute nicht so grau gewesen wäre, wärs heute eigentlich n ziemlich angenehmes Bikewetter gewesen.
Weils so schön war bin ich dann auch nen ganzen Trail gefahren: Einmal den Ministrantenpfad. Und weils so schön war auch noch einmal zurück


----------



## luca 2002 (11. Oktober 2009)

@matthias, dachte du wolltest an dieser Wettfahrt um den Schokikuchen teilnehmen.


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Oktober 2009)

Die war gestern. Da gabs aber scheinbar eher Schlammkuchen als Schokokuchen.
Habs mir dann nicht angetan und mich daheim mit Schoki versorgt.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir treffen uns heute um 20:00 in der cafebar. Wer noch Lust hat darf gerne vorbeischauen.

Muss ich mir eigentlich Gedanken machen, dass bald jeder zweite Beitrag von mir kommt?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 147393 (13. Oktober 2009)

Sorry!

Hab Deinen Termin Gestern leider zu spät gesehen, sonst wäre ich gekommen!


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2009)

Bevor wir auf der zweiten Seite verschwinden:
Ich würde nachher ne Runde biken (Matsch bewundern) gehen. Wäre um 14:30 an der Panzerkaserne, falls sich jemand noch bis 14:10 meldet und mit will. Ansonsten bin ich auch noch telefonisch erreichbar.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2009)

So, war ne tolle Tour. Hat nichtmal mehr geregnet. Also nur leicht dreckig von unten geworden 

Auf gesamten Tourlänge von ~80km hab ich, wenn man Böblingen und Umkreis außer Acht lässt, ganze 8 Fahrräder gesehen. Dabei waren die Fahrer meist deutlich älter als ich und teilweise elektrisch unterwegs. Seid ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf? 
Ein Scale wurde noch gesehen, wurde geschoben.
Tja, das letzte Rad in dieser Aufstellung war dann ein gelbes, das mich netterweise auch noch ein Stück begleitet hat.

Um mal etwas vorzugreifen: Ich würde Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch abends wieder fahren gehen.


----------



## eisenzwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja bzw. bin gerade eher am laufen. Ich brauche gerade einfach etwas Zeit für mich ganz alleine, und das geht bei mir beim laufen einfach am besten.

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Wie würde es denn mit morgen gegen 19 Uhr in der Cafebar in Böblingen aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (19. Oktober 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Um mal etwas vorzugreifen: Ich würde Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch abends wieder fahren gehen.




Also ob ich am Dienstag dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht, Aber am Mittwoch bestimmt


----------



## cafescup (19. Oktober 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Wie würde es denn mit morgen gegen 19 Uhr in der Cafebar in Böblingen aussehen?



Also die Üblichen werden wohl wieder da sein


----------



## luca 2002 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Matthias, wie spät ist denn bei dir mittwoch "abends" ?


----------



## plusminus (19. Oktober 2009)

@Stammtisch: bin erst noch Snookern. Mal schaun ob ich danach noch Lust hab und es realistisch ist, dass von Euch noch wer da ist!

+-


----------



## cafescup (19. Oktober 2009)

@ ALL

ich werde in den nächsten Tagen eine Großbestellung bei ENDURA abgeben.
Wir erhalten darauf 10%.
Wenn also noch jemand mitbestellen möchte, gebt bitte bis Dienstag abend bescheid.

Die Artikel findet Ihr unter dem Link.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Oktober 2009)

luca 2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias, wie spät ist denn bei dir mittwoch "abends" ?



So ungefähr 18:00. Da es da aber sowieso schon fast dunkel ist ginge ne halbe Stunde später auch noch 
Und dann so ca. 3h langsam irgendwo rumgurken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 147393 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Nachtschärmer,

würde Morgen gerne nee Runde drehen, ca. 17:30 oder 18:00Uhr!

Gelände: Waldweg, Schotterwege - keine Trails

Wer wäre dabei?

Treffpunkt: Panzerkasserne oder am Real!

Gruss Thomas


----------



## luca 2002 (20. Oktober 2009)

Tja, bei mir hat sich der Nightride mal wieder zerschlagen. Mandantentermin um 17:30Uhr. Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute abend dabei. Schlage 18:00 als Starttermin vor. Treffpunkt und wohin ist mir egal. Waldautobahn geht iO, fahre auch noch Racing Ralphs 
Aber es dürfte mittlerweile ja auch schon wieder etwas getrocknet oder gefroren sein.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also dann Heute Abend um 18:00Uhr an der Panzerkasserne, hoffe DU kennst nee schöne Runde!


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2009)

Also 7M-Tal/Schaichtal will ich nich unbedingt, war ich in letzter Zeit zu oft 

Wenn wir Panzerkaserne starten könnten wir noch Richtung Stuttgart fahren. Bis Solitude und zurück oder so ähnlich. 
Alternativ könnten wir aber auch am Real starten und dann Richtung Schönbuch fahren bzw. erstmal den Ministrantenpfad mitnehmen, der ja auch immer spaßig ist. Danach müsste aber jemand anders den weg weißen. Aber ich dene cafescup kommt auch noch mit.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2009)

ums nicht zu verkomplizieren: Wir starten einfach wie schon gesagt an der Panzerkaserne. Dann werden wir schon irgendwohin finden


----------



## plusminus (21. Oktober 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> den weg weißen.



ich hoffe ja mal, dass die Wege so schnell noch nicht geweißt werden, und zwar von niemanden. Kaum hat der Herr Ice Spiker im Haus wird er übermütig.

Euch viel Spaß!

+-


----------



## cafescup (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ,

lieber plusminus, es war alles bestens heute. Ne schöne Rund und kein Matsch.
Somit waren die Icespiker nicht nötig, aaaber vielleicht hätten sie ja den Platten abgehalten den Matthias gehabt hat 

Sonst war`s scheee Wann sieht man Dich denn mal wieder?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Marsupilami82 (22. Oktober 2009)

servus, würde gerne mal ne runde mit euch drehen, unter der woche ist aber eher schwierig. fährt jemand am wochenende ? wann ist mir eigentlich relativ egal
gruß


----------



## plusminus (22. Oktober 2009)

Der Matthias scheint da echt etwas geplagt zu sein in letzter Zeit. Naja demnächst kommen wieder die dickeren Reifen aufs Rad, vielleicht reißt dann die Plattenserie ab.
Das mit dem matschfrei hab ich gestern ebenfalls so festgestellt. Wir waren allerdings schon etwas vor Euch unterwegs und als es dann 1730 war als ich an der Kaserne vorbeifuhr wollte ich net noch warten nur um kurz "Hallo" zu sagen. Denke wenn ihr weiterhin so fleißig Stammtische ausschreibt werd ichs mal wieder zu einem schaffen. Ansonsten mach ich gerade so nen bissle Trainingspause - natürlich nur um im Winterpokal wieder durchstarten zu können! (Wenns ganz arg eilt bin ich Vormittags in Hohenehim, Nachmittags in Esslingen anzutreffen  )

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (22. Oktober 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Der Matthias scheint da echt etwas geplagt zu sein in letzter Zeit. Naja demnächst kommen wieder die dickeren Reifen aufs Rad, vielleicht reißt dann die Plattenserie ab.


Naja, nachdem ich von Tubeless wieder auf Schlauch gewechselt hab war dann ja erstmal für 1500km Ruhe. Muss mal analysieren wo es den Schlauch jetzt gestern zerbröselt hat. Aber irgendwie mag mich das Rad nicht wirklich, am Fully hatte ich dagegen keinen einzigen Platten im letzten Jahr.

Letzteres ist hoffentlich demnächst wieder einsatzbereit. Gestern noch bis 1 im Keller rumgeschraubt...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## luca 2002 (23. Oktober 2009)

Am WE (Sa und/oder So) will ich auch mal wieder fahren. Kurze Nachricht wäre nett. Gruß Michael


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin am Wochenende auch dabei!

Eine Freundin und ein Kumpel wollen auch eventuell noch mit, obwohl beide etwas bedenken wegen der Fahrgeschindigkeit und dem Gelände haben! 

Denke, dass mit uns doch jeder bis jetzt mitfahren konnte - ausser den wir zu langsam sind! ;-)


----------



## cafescup (23. Oktober 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht es bei Euch mit biken am Samstag aus?

*Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr am Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg.*

Wir fahren eine *GA Runde *durch den Schönbuch.


Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. Oktober 2009)

Am Samstag kann ich keider nicht, wie sieht es am Sonntag mit der GA Runde im Schönbuch aus?


----------



## Marsupilami82 (23. Oktober 2009)

ich kann an beiden tagen, sonntag wär mir lieber aber ich pass mich an


----------



## cafescup (23. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr schon den Wetterbericht für`s Wochenende gesehen?


http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000510

Deshalb denke ich, ist Samstag wohl die bessere Wahl oder?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Marsupilami82 (23. Oktober 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den Wetterbericht für`s Wochenende gesehen?
> 
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/3_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000510
> ...


von mir aus passt das. ich schick sicherheitshalber dir mal ne nachricht mit handynummer


----------



## carmin (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jemand Lust hat, das Wochenende auf der Alb zu verbringen, darf er sich gerne anschließen.  Ich würd so gegen 8 Uhr losmachen.  Es ist möglich, am Samstag abend heimzufahren, was ich (etwas kränkelnd) wohl auch tun werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (23. Oktober 2009)

Samstag wäre ich bei der GA 1 Runde dabei.


----------



## eisenzwerg (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte nur kurz bescheid geben das ich heute doch nicht mitkomme. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann nächste Woche mal zum Stammtisch oder so.

Gruß

Zwerg


----------



## troll73 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Bin heute auch endlich Mal wieder dabei.
Bis gleich,
Udo


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch. Und habe gerade die Scheißwetterreifen montiert.
Bin ja letzten Sonntag erst vor den Trails gewarnt worden, die einem auflauern könnten.
Wenn ich also GA1 fahre geht bei euch höchstens noch GA0


----------



## luca 2002 (24. Oktober 2009)

bis gleich, markus kommt auch mit.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (24. Oktober 2009)

Da ich ja Heute nicht mit zum Biken konnte! 

Nun die Frage wer fährt am Sonntag noch mit eine Runde wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 147393 (25. Oktober 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht es bei Euch jetzt mit biken aus?

*Treffpunkt 13:30 Uhr am Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg.*

Wir fahren eine *GA Runde *durch den Schönbuch.


Wer ist mit dabei?


----------



## Hogen (27. Oktober 2009)

Wer mal Lust auf Outdoor-Kurzfilm-Kino hat: www.eoft.eu
Dieses Jahr sind neben Extremklettern, Eisklettern und Kajakfahren gleich zwei MTB-Filme am Start. Am 6./7.11. sind Termine in TÜ und S. Mir gefällt's immer super.... hier einer der Trailer zum EOFT
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97hMxBsP7o4"]YouTube - Reality Check - Markus Bendler (Trailer)[/ame]


Ein paar Beispiele gefällig?
Der Typ hier ist mein Favorit und heißt Danny MacAskill
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIKfEU8yl8&feature=fvst"]YouTube - Mountain Bike (Trials Bike) Trickster - Danny Macaskill[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY"]YouTube - Danny Macaskill -Next level street trials[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]

Auch nicht schlecht ist Kris Holm:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g"]YouTube - Kris Holm Freeride video[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtJZVHkhm-M&NR=1"]YouTube - Kris Holm   - A Fine Balance[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hZzYg9YlMo"]YouTube - Kris Holm - Extreme Unicycling[/ame]

Greets
Hogan


----------



## Deleted 147393 (27. Oktober 2009)

*Nightride am kommenden Mittwoch*

*Treffpunkt Real Parkplatz Röhrerweg.*

*Start um 18Uhr

Gemühtliche Runde durch den Schönbuch.*

*Wer ist mit dabei?*


----------



## 4fundriver (27. Oktober 2009)

Wird knapp. Ich versuche jedoch dabei zu sein.

Falls es mangels Masse ausfällt bitte hier eintragen.

Bis Morgen.


----------



## luca 2002 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts am WE aus ? Ich hätte Sa nachmittag ca. 3-4 h Zeit zum biken. Gruß Micha


----------



## Marsupilami82 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich wäre wieder dabei


----------



## plusminus (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn was geht schreibts doch bitte öffentlich ins Forum. Werde morgen mal nach BB müssen, vielleicht lässt sich da was arrangieren. Bei mir geht aber derzeit nur pianissimo!

+-


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Oktober 2009)

Howdie folks, 

ich bin morgen Nachmittag auch mal wieder mit dabei. 
Gerne würde ich eine Traillastige Runde fahren solange es noch nicht zu feucht ist.

bis morgen
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Oktober 2009)

Lust auf Trails hätte ich langsam auch wieder. Bin allerdings weder in BB noch fit 
Schade, denn immerhin wäre mein Rad jetzt mal wieder fit (und knarzfrei!!!!!).
Mal schauen obs unter der nächsten Woche zum Winterpokal Start mal wieder geht. Wobei das dann noch etwas unter pianissimo wäre.


----------



## Marsupilami82 (31. Oktober 2009)

wie siehts denn jetzt aus ? fährt jemand ? wann und wo gehts los ? ich hab doch als vaihinger so ne weite anreise 
bei mir könnte zwar nachher noch spontan was dazwischenkommen, aber nur für den fall dass ich zeit habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4fundriver (1. November 2009)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus. Wie wäre es mit einer Ausfahrt um 14:00 ab Real? Werde um 12:00 auf Mitfahrer prüfen. Falls keine Beiträge bis 12:00 da sind fahre ich direkt von zu Hause.

Strecke ist beliebig. Ein bisschen Gelände wäre gut. Kenne mich allerdings noch nicht so gut in BB aus.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (1. November 2009)

Nach dem das Wetter ja so gut ist!!

Kann ich zu Deinem Angebot um 14Uhr nicht nein sagen und bin somit dabei!


----------



## 4fundriver (1. November 2009)

Super. Damit findet die Tour statt.


----------



## troll73 (4. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich seit heute eine Nightride taugliche Beleuchtung besitze muss die nun dringend ausprobiert werden.
Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde morgen Abend?

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## Deleted 147393 (4. November 2009)

Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei!

Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit ??


----------



## troll73 (4. November 2009)

Also dann:

*Treffpunkt Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr am Real-Parkplatz Röhrerweg*
(wenn es nicht regnet)

Passt das? Ich kann leider nicht früher.


----------



## cafescup (5. November 2009)

Also ich bin mit dabei


----------



## Marsupilami82 (6. November 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dabei


geht morgen jemand fahren ? gruß


----------



## DaBoom (7. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6508556&postcount=583


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2009)

Hey folks,

kurz bevor wir auf die zweite Seite verschwinden:
Würde morgen gerne Punkte sammeln (Biken) gehen. 
Würde auf jeden Fall gerne einige Trails fahren. Dazwischen *gemütlich*!
Noch jemand Interesse? Start eher früh als spät, werfe mal 10:00 in den Raum.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## plusminus (13. November 2009)

Wie lang und wohin magst denn fahren?
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (13. November 2009)

Bei wohin bin ich fürs meiste offen. 
Wenn du mitkommen willst -> Die Trails in Richtung Stuttgart würden mich mal interessieren.
Ansonsten vielleicht 7M-Tal?

Fahrzeit 3h 22min 11s 
oder so ähnlich ...

vielleicht auch ein vielfaches von 15 Minuten um die Punkteanzahl zu optimieren


----------



## womofischer (13. November 2009)

Hallo Matthias, ich hätte Zeit von zehn bis allerhöchstens dreizehn und Lust auf Trail sowieso. Wo auch immer. SM7 wäre naheliegend.

Bis bald im Wald - VG Walter


----------



## plusminus (13. November 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Fahrzeit 3h 22min 11s
> oder so ähnlich ...



ähnlich wäre zB 33 h, 2 min, 1 s. Bloß das bekommst Du halt am Stück nicht in den WP eingetragen.
10 Uhr ist zwar etwas früh aber macht mal was aus. 7M Trails sind gerade nicht ganz einfach.

+-

edit: ich/wir starten später. Wahrscheinlich erst so gegen 11 bis 1130 ab Bahnviadukt.


----------



## womofischer (14. November 2009)

Könnte meine Runde schon so legen, daß ich am Bahnviadukt zum Treffpunkt bin. Müßte nur wissen welches und wann.

Bis bald im Wald - Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (14. November 2009)

1100 unterm obersten Bahnviadukt. Das unter dem die Straße zur Eselsmühle durchgeht. Wir werden auf unserer Runde voraussichtlich keine Trails einbauen. Ggf kannst Du den Teil ja schon vorab erledigen  Tempo ist moderat angesetzt.

+-


----------



## troll73 (14. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir treffen uns *morgen um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt Strommast bei der Panzerkaserne* und wollen ca. 3-4h Biken.

Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?

VG, Udo


----------



## Golden_Willow (15. November 2009)

Schön wars, auch wenn ich aussah wie sau!!!
Bis morgen 20 Uhr Stammtisch in Cafe Bar!!!!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (15. November 2009)

Schön wars!
Aber irgendwie siehts komisch aus was der da zusammmengefahren ist:


----------



## Golden_Willow (15. November 2009)

Warum? Wie?


----------



## Golden_Willow (16. November 2009)

Stimmt! Wart ihr noch ne extra Runde unterwegs?





Matthias247 schrieb:


> Schön wars!
> Aber irgendwie siehts komisch aus was der da zusammmengefahren ist:


----------



## Golden_Willow (16. November 2009)

*Stammtisch heute Abend *um 20 Uhr Cafe Bar!!
Wer hat Lust und Zeit!!!
Da ich diese Woche Frei habe, habe ich viiiiiiel Zeit!


----------



## eisenzwerg (16. November 2009)

Ich leider nciht,da ich gerade auf Dienstreise bin. Im kalten Allgäu. Vie Spaß euch allen.


----------



## Golden_Willow (16. November 2009)

Ein super schöner Abend war das heute, und vorallem haben echt viel gelacht!!!!!!!! Ich sag nur 25 Watt...........Matthias!!!!!!!!
Echt ne nette Truppe wo wir sind!!!!!!!!!!!macht Spaß!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (17. November 2009)

@

Muss hier Mandy zustimmen, der Abend war echt Super!!!!!!!!!


@ Matthias

Würde vorschlagen Du steigerst mal Deine Leistung auf 50 Watt ...............!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiliRider (17. November 2009)

Ja, klasse der Abend. Bis zur nächsten Tour .....

Gruß Günther


----------



## cafescup (17. November 2009)

Echt supi gestern 

Wie sieht`s mit biken aus?

*Treffpunkt Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne am Strommast.
*
Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (17. November 2009)

@alb: Ne, Leistung gleich verdoppeln geht natürlich nicht!

@cafescup: Wäre wohl dabei. Muss allerdings spätestens 20:30 wieder daheim sein.
Könnte aber vielleicht auch schon ne halbe Stunde früher starten.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. November 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @cafescup: Wäre wohl dabei. Muss allerdings spätestens 20:30 wieder daheim sein.
> Könnte aber vielleicht auch schon ne halbe Stunde früher starten.


Ich ziehe meine Aussage mal zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Da das mit 20:30 daheim sein wohl sowieso eng wird und ich danach noch duschen usw sollte wirds einfach zu kurz. 
Für Samstag können wir was ausmachen. Gerne ne längere Runde.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (19. November 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meine Aussage mal zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Da das mit 20:30 daheim sein wohl sowieso eng wird und ich danach noch duschen usw sollte wirds einfach zu kurz.
> Für Samstag können wir was ausmachen. Gerne ne längere Runde.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias




@ Matthias

Also Samstag- Nachmittag geht bei mir auch i.O


@ ALL

*ich kann heute* abend nun doch leider *nicht biken*
*Daher muss ich absagen*


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (21. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

*Treffpunkt Morgen 13 Uhr an der Panzerkaserne am Strommast.*

wer hat Lust?

Mandy!


----------



## cafescup (21. November 2009)

Bin mit dabei.

Bis nachher.


----------



## Golden_Willow (21. November 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Bin mit dabei.
> 
> Bis nachher.



Danke dir Jürgen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (21. November 2009)

Ich komme auch noch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (21. November 2009)

Schee wars. Leider kann ich nächste Woche erst wieder ab Mittwoch Abend. Und zum laufen bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht gekommen. Mist! Denn ich brauche noch UNBEDINGT Punkte für den Pokal.


----------



## noie95 (22. November 2009)

hallo!

ich komme aus altdorf und lese mich öfters mal bei euch ein. besteht die möglichkeit samstags oder sonntags bei euch mitzufahren?
ich bike zwar erst regelmaßig seit 2 jahren (viele trainingsjahre sind halt durch nichts zu ersetzen... außer... aber ich kenn mich ein bißchen aus in der gengend und finde dann zu not auch alleine heim.
kann es sein, das der "daboom" mich heute kurz hinterm bahnhof in gärtringen überholt hat...??? 

also wenn ihr euch mal zu ner lockeren runde trefft, würde ich gerne mit.

gruß
thomas


----------



## DaBoom (24. November 2009)

"Hello, is it me your looking for?"

Hey Thomas, des am So. in Gärtringen war ich.
Bin mal wieder die Serpentienen beim Herrenberger Schloss runter und hab mich für den Heimweg ohne Berg, also über Gärtingen/Ehningen/Mauren, entschieden.

Werd ab Mitte Dez. wieder regelmäßiger unterwegs sein. 
Seit geraumer Zeit bin ich eher spontan unterwegs.

Bis dann

btw


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. November 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich komme aus altdorf und lese mich öfters mal bei euch ein. besteht die möglichkeit samstags oder sonntags bei euch mitzufahren?
> ich bike zwar erst regelmaßig seit 2 jahren (viele trainingsjahre sind halt durch nichts zu ersetzen... außer... aber ich kenn mich ein bißchen aus in der gengend und finde dann zu not auch alleine heim.
> ...



Hallo Thomas!
Ihr habt eine schöne Seite! 
Bist jede Zeit bei uns willkommen!
Grüße an Andrej wenn du ihn siehst von Mandy!


----------



## noie95 (24. November 2009)

@Golden_Willow

danke für das hoch auf die homepage. aber ich mach da eher weniger... *grins* ist alles das werk vom Massaker-Sepp.
ich werde den andrej grüßen wenn ich ihn mal kennenlern 

ja super wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt. posted ihr hier dann eure ausfahrtspläne?


@Daboom

dann hab ich doch richtig gesehen... an der gabel erkannt *lach*
ja die serpentinen kenn ich auch. sind gut 
viell klappts ja bald mal mit nem ride. bin gespannt was ihr so kennt. wäre cool wenn ich was "neues" entdecke...


----------



## Golden_Willow (24. November 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> @Golden_Willow
> 
> danke für das hoch auf die homepage. aber ich mach da eher weniger... *grins* ist alles das werk vom Massaker-Sepp.
> ich werde den andrej grüßen wenn ich ihn mal kennenlern
> ...





Naja Andrej ist auch ein mitglied, deshalb dachte ich ihr kennt euch!
Na dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (24. November 2009)

Jaja, mit der Magura Federgabel ist mal unverwechselbar 

Schwer einem FROrider/MTB Treff Gärtringen-Fahrer neue Ecken zu zeigen, aber ich/wir werden es versuchen.

CU


----------



## troll73 (25. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride heute oder morgen Abend?

VG, Udo


----------



## cafescup (25. November 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride heute oder morgen Abend?
> 
> VG, Udo



@ Udo

bei einem Nightride am Donnerstag wäre ich gleich mit dabei.
Für heute weiß ich noch nicht.

Wie wäre es mit einem *Night-Ride* am

*Donnerstag, 18:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Real-Parkplatz am Röhrerweg
*
Wer wäre sonst noch mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (25. November 2009)

Donnerstag werde ich dabei sein! Ich brauche immerhin noch einige Punkte.*stöhn*


----------



## troll73 (25. November 2009)

Bin Donnerstag dabei.


----------



## noie95 (25. November 2009)

*@Daboom*

ja so`ne gabel fällt auf 

naja, ich war noch nie mit mtb gärtringern unterwegs... da halt ich nie mit! *lach*

im schönbuch, so denk ich, kenn ich schon a bisle was, aber ich hab gelesen ihr geht auch in richtung leo/solitude/stuggi und 7mtal. da kenn ich net sooo viel.

*@Golden_Willow*

eigentlich hast recht. aber ich bin schon ne weile nimmer dazugekommen mit den froridern zu ridern....


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. November 2009)

Hi, 

wer kommt am Sonntag bei der Jubi-Ausfahrt der Sonntagsfahrer mit? 
Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Tolle Trails, nette Leute und anschließend einen Glühwein auf dem Stgarter Weihnachstmarkt. 
Endlich mal wieder was anderes.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6572321&postcount=1756

Matthias will mit dem Rädle rüber fahren. Ich bevorzuge den ÖPV, ich bin noch nicht wieder voll Leistungsfähig nach meiner "Ferkel-Grippe" 

Happy Trails. 
ra.


----------



## Golden_Willow (25. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer kommt am Sonntag bei der Jubi-Ausfahrt der Sonntagsfahrer mit?
> Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Tolle Trails, nette Leute und anschließend einen Glühwein auf dem Stgarter Weihnachstmarkt.
> ...



Ich hätte lust drauf! Aber wie würde es ablaufen, da ich noch Samstag Nachtschicht mache und etwas schlafen muß!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. November 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Ich hätte lust drauf! Aber wie würde es ablaufen, da ich noch Samstag Nachtschicht mache und etwas schlafen muß!



Hi Mandy, 

wenn wir um 12.30 h die S-Bahn von BB nehmen, wären wir um 13.15 h an  der Stelle (mit Umsteigen in die U-Bahn) Ich hab den Uli mal gefragt ob sie eine viertel Stunde auf uns warten können. 

Ich war schon ein paar mal dabei bei der Jubi-Ausfahrt und es war jedesmal super. Das "frühe" Aufstehen lohnt also definitiv. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. November 2009)

Also wenns Wetter stimmt bin ich dieses mal auf jeden Fall dabei. Darf das Reign mal wieder an die frische Luft 

Die Anfahrt würde ich wenns schön ist auch per Rad machen, denke mal in 2h sollte es machbar sein (auch wenn ich noch keinen Plan hab wie man da am besten fährt).
PS: Freue mich natürlich wenn ich nich alleine anfahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (25. November 2009)

Und wer war das von Euch ;-)


----------



## carmin (25. November 2009)

... drei Rehe, ein Fuchs, ein Mountainbiker ...
Aber Moment mal, wer isst denn Füchse??


Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die Anfahrt würde ich wenns schön ist auch per Rad machen, denke mal in 2h sollte es machbar sein (auch wenn ich noch keinen Plan hab wie man da am besten fährt).
> PS: Freue mich natürlich wenn ich nich alleine anfahren muss


Da würd ich mal preliminär mein Interesse bekunden ;-)
Wobei 2h selbst für meine Verhältnisse wohl recht großzügig bemessen sind, mit Backwoods warn wir ab Uni glaub in 45 Min da.


----------



## Golden_Willow (26. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> wenn wir um 12.30 h die S-Bahn von BB nehmen, wären wir um 13.15 h an  der Stelle (mit Umsteigen in die U-Bahn) Ich hab den Uli mal gefragt ob sie eine viertel Stunde auf uns warten können.
> 
> ...



Na dann bin ich doch klar dabei!  Den Glühwein zum Schluß lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen!


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Da würd ich mal preliminär mein Interesse bekunden ;-)
> Wobei 2h selbst für meine Verhältnisse wohl recht großzügig bemessen sind, mit Backwoods warn wir ab Uni glaub in 45 Min da.



Hab mal nachgeschaut, bei meiner letzten Tour den Radelthon entlang hab ich bis Sillenbuch in der Nähe der Haltestelle ziemlich genau 2h gebraucht. Wenn man direkter fährt gehts sicher aber schneller. 
Genaueres können wir dann ja Samstag ausmachen.


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. November 2009)

hi, fährt heut noch jemand?

vg


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2009)

Hi Lisa,

wir treffen uns 18:30 am Real. Steht auf der letzten Seite 
Werde aber jetzt demnächst schon losfahren, wenn du also etwas länger willst könnten wir uns auch vorher schon treffen.


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. November 2009)

ok, muss mein schaltwerk noch am mtb tauschen oder mein trainingsbike nehmen, denke das crosser wer zu tödlich ;-) 

wann wo ? ich könnte in 16.15  in schönaich drauf sitzen.

vg


----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2009)

So 16:30 bis 40 am Real? Dann fahren wirn wir ne kleine Runde und packen den Rest ein


----------



## cycle-lisa (26. November 2009)

ok, eher gegen 16.40 - bsi gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (26. November 2009)

So, schön wars. Auch wenn ich jetzt ziemlich platt bin.

Wer von euch will jetzt den neu gefundenen Trail in OpenStreetMap eintragen?


----------



## eisenzwerg (27. November 2009)

Jepp, schön wars! Wildschweinsuche hat was.


----------



## eisenzwerg (27. November 2009)

Nachdem ich am Samstag dann doch da bin wollte ich mal fragen ob da jemand fahren geht. Die Uhrzeit ist mit relativ egal.

Mfg

Zwerg


----------



## exel (27. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> wenn wir um 12.30 h die S-Bahn von BB nehmen, wären wir um 13.15 h an  der Stelle (mit Umsteigen in die U-Bahn) Ich hab den Uli mal gefragt ob sie eine viertel Stunde auf uns warten können.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich am Sonntag gerne anschließen und ebenfalls mit der S-Bahn fahren. Allerdings ab Goldberg. Is 12.30 denn definitiv?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. November 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich am Sonntag gerne anschließen und ebenfalls mit der S-Bahn fahren. Allerdings ab Goldberg. Is 12.30 denn definitiv?



Hi Exel, 

ja, 12.30 h ab BB ist definitiv (also ein bis 2 Minuten später ab Goldberg) . Uli hat mir versprochen, dass sie eine 1/4 Stunde auf uns warten, ich habe aber auch seine Handynummer. Evtl. kommt Mandy auch per S-Bahn mit. Wenn sich noch mehr anschließen, können wir auch eine Gruppenkarte kaufen, 
das ist dann noch billiger. 

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2009)

Gibt es bei der Tour am Sonntag auch einen Drop oder so was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radi01 (27. November 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Ich hätte lust drauf! Aber wie würde es ablaufen, da ich noch Samstag Nachtschicht mache und etwas schlafen muß!



Schlafen kannste ja bei der Tour, soll ja sehr relaxt gebikt werden. 
Hauptsache du bist beim Glühwein trinken wieder fit. 

Bis Sonntag

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Deleted 147393 (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

würde am Samstag (also Morgen) Mittag nee Runde drehen!

Startvorschlag 14:00Uhr 

Vorher wird es leider bei mir Eng, müß noch die Spuren vom Donnertag (Dreck entfernen, verdrehtes Hörnchen wieder in die richtige Stellung bringen und den neuen gebrauchten Reifen aufziehen) entfernen.

Gruss


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. November 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Tour am Sonntag auch einen Drop oder so was?



Ja, natürlich, wir haben bereits den San-Ka direkt für dich dort hinbestellt . 

Happy Drops
ra.


----------



## exel (27. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi Exel,
> 
> ja, 12.30 h ab BB ist definitiv (also ein bis 2 Minuten später ab Goldberg) . Uli hat mir versprochen, dass sie eine 1/4 Stunde auf uns warten, ich habe aber auch seine Handynummer. Evtl. kommt Mandy auch per S-Bahn mit. Wenn sich noch mehr anschließen, können wir auch eine Gruppenkarte kaufen,
> das ist dann noch billiger.
> ...



Na das klingt doch gut. Ich schick dir schon mal meine Handnr. Dann könn mer auch noch ausmachen wo wir einsteigen, also vorne oder hinten und sowas.



			
				slayerrider schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es bei der Tour am Sonntag auch einen Drop oder so was?



Komm halt einfach mal mit. Übrigens: Demnächst wird mein Fuhrpark um ein Dirtbike erweitert, dann muss ich endlich mal mit euch mitkommen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. November 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Komm halt einfach mal mit. Übrigens: Demnächst wird mein Fuhrpark um ein Dirtbike erweitert, dann muss ich endlich mal mit euch mitkommen



Des war ein Insider-Joke, der David beherrscht nämlich die Face-Plants genauso gut wie Du 

Aber das können wir Dir bei der S-Bahn fahrt erklären.

ra.


----------



## exel (27. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Des war ein Insider-Joke, der David beherrscht nämlich die Face-Plants genauso gut wie Du
> 
> Aber das können wir Dir bei der S-Bahn fahrt erklären.
> 
> ra.



Ach den Face-Plant mach ich sicher noch nen Tick besser als der David  Das heißt am Sonntag sollte ich besser in voller Rüstung kommen?


----------



## carmin (27. November 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Tour am Sonntag auch einen Drop oder so was?


Vielleicht rückt ja der Jäger unterwegs ein paar Drops für Euch raus.  Lecker und gesund!


----------



## slayerrider (27. November 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Ach den Face-Plant mach ich sicher noch nen Tick besser als der David  Das heißt am Sonntag sollte ich besser in voller Rüstung kommen?


Hm, naja, das will ich jetzt mal in Frage stellen, aber so gut kenne ich dich nicht.


carmin schrieb:


> Vielleicht rückt ja der Jäger unterwegs ein paar Drops für Euch raus.  Lecker und gesund!



Ich dachte eher an sowas:


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. November 2009)

@alb: klingt gut, da wäre ich dann glatt dabei.


----------



## beat (28. November 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Tour am Sonntag auch einen Drop oder so was?



Gibt es u. a. direkt bei mir vor der Haustüre:






Kannst also beruhigt kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (28. November 2009)

Ich muß dir Tour heute leider dann doch absagen. Mir ist noch was anderes dazwischen gekommen. Sorry


----------



## cafescup (28. November 2009)

@ ALL

 nachdem wir den 1 jährigen Geburtstag des MTB-TREFF im July verpasst haben. Lasst uns zumindest die 100ste Seite feiern 

*
Stammtisch: Montag 20:00 Uhr wäre ja ne Gelegenheit in der Cafebar
*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. November 2009)

Ich!!!!! JAHWOOOHL!!!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (28. November 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der Tour am Sonntag auch einen Drop oder so was?



nachdem Uli gesagt hat, die Tour vom letzten Jahr wird getoppt, war ich etwas skeptisch nach den spektakulären Einlagen letztes Jahr und habe schon gefragt, was machen wir für Stunts (und wer). Aber nun steht dem ja nix mehr im Weg.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (28. November 2009)

Also, wer würde Heute noch nee Runde mit drehen?

Start sollte 14Uhr sein Panzerkaserne oder Real!?

Falls sich keiner hier im Forum bis 13:30Uhr keiner meldet, fahr ich nicht am Startpunkt vorbei!


----------



## Matthias247 (28. November 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Da würd ich mal preliminär mein Interesse bekunden ;-)
> Wobei 2h selbst für meine Verhältnisse wohl recht großzügig bemessen sind, mit Backwoods warn wir ab Uni glaub in 45 Min da.



Was würdest du von 10:50 Treffpunkt am Beginn der Römerstraße halten? Dann erstmal da entlang bis zur Rohrer Höhe, und für den Rest werd ich später nochn GPS Track zusammenklicken. Und ja, bin lieber 30 Minuten zu früh dort und fahr dann noch im Kreis als mich abzuhetzen 



alb_1974 schrieb:


> Also, wer würde Heute noch nee Runde mit drehen?
> 
> Start sollte 14Uhr sein Panzerkaserne oder Real!?


Bin irgendwie immer noch ziemlich kaputt vom Donnerstag und entschlossen ob ich fahren sollte. Wenn dann wohl eher allein und SEHR gemütlich.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (28. November 2009)

Also dann werd ich wohl auch alleine noch nee Runde drehen!

Für Sonntag würde Ihr mich noch mitnehmen??? Würde dann auch entsprechend an der Römerstrassse sein!


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. November 2009)

Moin Matthias,
ich werde dann morge früh auch noch an der Römerstraße dazustoßen.

Zwerg


----------



## slayerrider (28. November 2009)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> nachdem Uli gesagt hat, die Tour vom letzten Jahr wird getoppt, war ich etwas skeptisch nach den spektakulären Einlagen letztes Jahr und habe schon gefragt, was machen wir für Stunts (und wer). Aber nun steht dem ja nix mehr im Weg.


Mal schauen, ich bringe mich und vlt. noch jemanden mit, da kann es schon gut abgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (28. November 2009)

Ach nöö, schon wieder die Heizer. Morgen gibts keine Mitfahrtserlaubnis ohne min. Fat Alberts! 

Mein Track sagt 22km Strecke Anfahrt. Denke mal 11:10 Treffpunkt sollte dann auch noch reichen.


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. November 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> nachdem wir den 1 jährigen Geburtstag des MTB-TREFF im July verpasst haben. Lasst uns zumindest die 100ste Seite feiern
> 
> ...




Ich wäre gerne dabei, kann aber da nicht!
Könnte man es vielleicht es auf Dienstag verschieben!!
_*Ausnahmsweise !!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. November 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Also dann werd ich wohl auch alleine noch nee Runde drehen!
> 
> Für Sonntag würde Ihr mich noch mitnehmen??? Würde dann auch entsprechend an der Römerstrassse sein!



Hi Thomas habe dich knapp verpasst!
Bin erst wach geworden!
Nächstes mal !!!!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (28. November 2009)

@Matthias247
Was heißt hier Heizer? So kalt ist es auch nicht!! ;-)

@Golden_Willow
Schade daß Du es zu Spät gesehen hast - kein Problem holen wir die Tage nach!


----------



## carmin (28. November 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Was würdest du von 10:50 Treffpunkt am Beginn der Römerstraße halten? Dann erstmal da entlang bis zur Rohrer Höhe, und für den Rest werd ich später nochn GPS Track zusammenklicken. Und ja, bin lieber 30 Minuten zu früh dort und fahr dann noch im Kreis als mich abzuhetzen


Jo, also den Treffpunkt hätt ich auch vorgeschlagen   Nur find ich die Zeit auch mit 11:10 noch sehr großzügig angesetzt...  Ich hab jetzt Deinen Track nicht gesehen, aber in Degerloch war ich schon in 45 Minuten... ok, lass es uns langsam angehen und lass es zur Stelle rüber noch zusätzliche 4 km sein, dann sind 1.5h m.E. hinreichend.  Und wenns erst um 13:15 losgeht, wäre 11:45 auch noch okay.  Oder hast noch einige landschaftlich wertvolle Schlenker eingebaut?


----------



## Matthias247 (28. November 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Jo, also den Treffpunkt hätt ich auch vorgeschlagen   Nur find ich die Zeit auch mit 11:10 noch sehr großzügig angesetzt...  Ich hab jetzt Deinen Track nicht gesehen, aber in Degerloch war ich schon in 45 Minuten... ok, lass es uns langsam angehen und lass es zur Stelle rüber noch zusätzliche 4 km sein, dann sind 1.5h m.E. hinreichend.  Und wenns erst um 13:15 losgeht, wäre 11:45 auch noch okay.  Oder hast noch einige landschaftlich wertvolle Schlenker eingebaut?



Jain, habe aber die Wegführung jetzt noch auf vorzugsweise Trails optimiert, keine Ahnung wies da aussieht und wie schnell man vorankommt.
Mit meinem 14er Schnitt von heute Nachmittag schaffen wirs dann genau in 1,5h, soweit ich hab ich auch gerechnet 
Dann noch den Zeitpuffer, da ja sowieso alle zu spät kommen und erst 11:20 Abfahrt ist wenn ich 11:10 schreibe, und dann noch die obligatorischen 10 Minuten für 1x verfahren, und schon sind wir bei 13:00  Und es müssen ja nich unbedingt alle Böblinger zu spät kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. November 2009)

Moin,

hier die letzten Infos für die S-Bahnfahrer:
Slayerrider, Mandy und ich treffen uns ca. 12.20 h am Bahnhof BB. Ich kaufe eine Gruppenkarte. Wir steigen in den vordersten Wagon ein. Excel steigt dort in Goldberg dazu. Wir steigen in Stuttgart am Haupbahnhof in die U15 und sind dann um 13.15 h an der Haltestelle Stelle. 

Alet klar?

frei mich scho auf morgen. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (28. November 2009)

Nachdem´s Ihr immer so mit den Trails hab, wollte ich doch gerade noch meinen Slick wechseln! Nur blöde dass der Neue Gebrauchte viel breiter ist als der Slick und somit der Schlauch nicht passt! In dem Fall muss wohl der Slick drauf bleiben! Mist

Hoffe Deine Trails sind nicht so extrem wie es sich anhört!


----------



## Matthias247 (28. November 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Nachdem´s Ihr immer so mit den Trails hab, wollte ich doch gerade noch meinen Slick wechseln! Nur blöde dass der Neue Gebrauchte viel breiter ist als der Slick und somit der Schlauch nicht passt! In dem Fall muss wohl der Slick drauf bleiben! Mist
> 
> Hoffe Deine Trails sind nicht so extrem wie es sich anhört!


Schläuche sind dehnbar 
Die Anfahrt sollte mehr oder weniger harmlos sein. Ab Stuttgart ists dann aber eine reine Trailrunde, wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab. Aber mittlerweile sind immerhin einige Trails schon wieder abgetrocknet.


----------



## carmin (28. November 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Jain, habe aber die Wegführung jetzt noch auf vorzugsweise Trails optimiert, keine Ahnung wies da aussieht und wie schnell man vorankommt.
> Mit meinem 14er Schnitt von heute Nachmittag schaffen wirs dann genau in 1,5h, soweit ich hab ich auch gerechnet
> Dann noch den Zeitpuffer, da ja sowieso alle zu spät kommen und erst 11:20 Abfahrt ist wenn ich 11:10 schreibe, und dann noch die obligatorischen 10 Minuten für 1x verfahren, und schon sind wir bei 13:00  Und es müssen ja nich unbedingt alle Böblinger zu spät kommen.


Ähm, ist noch wer dabei außer wir zwei?  Also ich bin normal schon pünktlich   Und es geht erst um 13:15 los.  Einigen wir uns auf 11:30 Abfahrt, okay?


----------



## Matthias247 (28. November 2009)

So wie ichs verstanden hab wollen alb_1974 und eisenzwerg noch mit.
Pünktlich 11:30 ist von mir aus ok.

@alb_1974: Ich hab dir mal vorgemacht wie das auszusehen hat:


----------



## Deleted 147393 (28. November 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So wie ichs verstanden hab wollen alb_1974 und eisenzwerg noch mit.
> Pünktlich 11:30 ist von mir aus ok.
> 
> @alb_1974: Ich hab dir mal vorgemacht wie das auszusehen hat:



OK OK Versprochen, ich schau dass ich für nächste Woche einen neuen Reifen zum Aufziehen hab!

Aber ich hoff für Morgen reicht es noch!


----------



## beat (28. November 2009)

Wegen den Untergründen auf den Trails kann ich euch einigermaßen beruhigen, und die Treppenstufen vom Schlussdownhill sind morgen eh furztrocken.


----------



## troll73 (28. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schließe mich Euch auch noch an - pünktlich 11:30 Uhr an der Römerstrasse.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## Golden_Willow (29. November 2009)

Auf Seite 100 geht ja mal gerade richtig die Post ab!
Ich freue mich auf morgen besser gasagt auf nacher! Ich komme immer etwas durcheinander nach der Nachtschicht!


----------



## Golden_Willow (29. November 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier die letzten Infos für die S-Bahnfahrer:
> Slayerrider, Mandy und ich treffen uns ca. 12.20 h am Bahnhof BB. Ich kaufe eine Gruppenkarte. Wir steigen in den vordersten Wagon ein. Excel steigt dort in Goldberg dazu. Wir steigen in Stuttgart am Haupbahnhof in die U15 und sind dann um 13.15 h an der Haltestelle Stelle.
> ...



Holk ich steige auch mit Excel in Goldberg ein! Nicht das ihr um sonst auf mich wartet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (29. November 2009)

Die S-Bahn wartet eh nich 
@exel, vielleicht solltest Dich in oocalc umbenennen


----------



## exel (29. November 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Die S-Bahn wartet eh nich
> @exel, vielleicht solltest Dich in oocalc umbenennen



Da sagst du was Wahres....


----------



## cafescup (29. November 2009)

@ ALL
*
Aus Teilnehmer Gründen schlage ich eine*

*Verlegung Stammtisch vor: 
*
*Dienstag 20:00 Uhr wäre ja ne Gelegenheit in der Cafebar
*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (29. November 2009)

Klappt bei mir immernoch


----------



## Golden_Willow (29. November 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> *
> Aus Teilnehmer Gründen schlage ich eine*
> 
> ...



Bist ein Schatz!! Wäre schön wenn es klappt!


----------



## DieRoteZora (30. November 2009)

Schade, hätte mich gerne mal wieder blicken lassen. aber dienstags geht bei mir nicht... :-(


----------



## eisenzwerg (30. November 2009)

Uiiiii sie lebt ja noch!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. November 2009)

isch tu auch kommen tun. 

bis morgen


----------



## cafescup (30. November 2009)

Wow Betty ??? Achja jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder 

Schade das es nicht klappt.

Grüssle Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (1. Dezember 2009)

bin heute ebenfalls dabei


----------



## cycle-lisa (1. Dezember 2009)

schon unterwgs, bis glei


----------



## cafescup (2. Dezember 2009)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s mit dem am Stammtisch besprochenen *Nightride* aus?

*Mittwoch, 18:30Uhr Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne am Strommast
*
Wer ist noch mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Dezember 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wie sieht`s mit dem am Stammtisch besprochenen *Nightride* aus?
> 
> ...



da bin ich wohl dabei...

bis heute Abend
ra.


----------



## eisenzwerg (2. Dezember 2009)

Dabei.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Dezember 2009)

Bin doch nicht dabei. Fühl mich nich so super und draußen ists einfach nur schweinekalt.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (2. Dezember 2009)

Kalt war's, zügig war's, gut war's.

Ein großes Dankeschön an Chilli Rider und plusminus für die Tourenplanung

Gruß

Eisenzwerg


----------



## Deleted 147393 (2. Dezember 2009)

Coole Tour Heute!!!

Frag mich nur wieso ich Heute Abend noch den Reifen gewechselt habe????


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2009)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Coole Tour Heute!!!
> 
> Frag mich nur wieso ich Heute Abend noch den Reifen gewechselt habe????



schließ ich mich an aber warum hab ich den Free-Rider mitgenommen????


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wie jetz, haste dir doch ein VP-Free gekauft?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (3. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wie jetz, haste dir doch ein VP-Free gekauft?



ach nee, mein Hot Chilli wurde damals als "Hardcore Freerider" bezeichnet. 

Alternativ hätte ich für die Strecke auch meine CC Feile nehmen können. 

Greetz 
ra.


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2009)

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein SmartPhone (außer iPhone)?  Fraunhofer sucht Probanden für eine Usability-Befragung.  Dauert 90 Minuten und wird mit 40 Euro entschädigt.  Bei Interesse weitere Infos bei mir.

(Kleine Werbeeinblendung, sorry ;-))


----------



## noie95 (4. Dezember 2009)

hallo!

geht ihr am sonntag auf ne runde? ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen...

gruß
thomas


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Dezember 2009)

Wer wär denn morgen *Montag um 20 Uhr zum Stammtisch* in der *Cafebar?*

Gruß 

Zwerg


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Dezember 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Wer wär denn morgen *Montag um 20 Uhr zum Stammtisch* in der *Cafebar?*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Zwerg




Ich bin dabei! Bis morgen!!!!!


----------



## cafescup (6. Dezember 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! Bis morgen!!!!!



Die Einladung wurde bereits verschickt.

Sollte ich jemand vergessen haben, dann sorry. War keine Absicht.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (7. Dezember 2009)

Seit wann werden denn Stammtischtermine per Mail verschickt und nicht mehr hier im Forum eingetragen?


----------



## cafescup (7. Dezember 2009)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Seit wann werden denn Stammtischtermine per Mail verschickt und nicht mehr hier im Forum eingetragen?



Hi,

in der letzten Zeit geschieht das wie Du sicher sehen kannst parallel 

Also bis denne


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. Dezember 2009)

Aha.


----------



## cycle-lisa (7. Dezember 2009)

na dann nimmt mich auch mal auf in den verteiler - bitte 

vg


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. Dezember 2009)

Und mich bitte auch.


----------



## troll73 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wollen uns morgen,

*Mittwoch um 19 Uhr am Real Roehrerweg zum Nightride*

treffen.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht mit, mir ist noch einiges dazwischen gekommen.

Zwerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir wollen uns morgen,
> 
> ...



Es könnte zwar noch was dazwischen kommen, aber ich denke ich bin dabei. 
Diesmal aber mit der Renn-Semmel 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Dezember 2009)

Bemühe mich auch dabei zu sein 

Falls es noch jemand interessiert: Beim Bikemaxx gibts grad 30% auf Bekleidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2009)

.... aber ich glaube nicht auf die Winterbekleidung.

Ich verkaufe einen Einkaufsgutschein bei Sport Scheck im Werte von 150,00 Euro für 140,00 Euro. Hat jemand zufällig eine Kaufabsicht bei denen? (kann auch zum Kaufen im Internet verwendet werden www.sportscheck.com)


Da gibt es sogar die Signature-Jacke vom Axel (+-), gugsch Du da: 

http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...h21351211&ListSize=18&Pfad=&FilterBy=&SortBy=

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> .... aber ich glaube nicht auf die Winterbekleidung.


Erstaunlicherweise auch darauf


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2009)

... is ja auch kein Winter bis jetzt.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. Dezember 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> ... is ja auch kein Winter bis jetzt.



wie recht Du hast......

Kommst heute Abend mit?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2009)

oh jetzt war ich schon... Bei Tag fahren hat ja auch was für sich


----------



## plusminus (9. Dezember 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Da gibt es sogar die Signature-Jacke vom Axel (+-)



Damit habe ich nix zu tun. Wenn ihr wollt unterschreib ich aber auf Euren Jacken bei Bedarf gerne und jederzeit.

der wahre +-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (9. Dezember 2009)

+-, da hilft nur die Besitzer der Jacke ausfindig zu machen - abmahnen!


----------



## cafescup (10. Dezember 2009)

@ ALL


Am *Mittwoch, 16.12. um 18:30 Uhr findet im RKV- Vereinsheim wieder ein Videoabend statt*


Essen und Getränke kann man sich oben von der Pizzeria Da Gianni kommen lassen.

*Adresse: Böblingen, Röhrerweg 21, Eingang unten bei den Parkplätzen *
Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## exel (10. Dezember 2009)

Welche Filme werden denn gezeigt?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Dezember 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Welche Filme werden denn gezeigt?



na die üblichen Heimatfilme eben und als Highlight "Sissy, Schicksalsjahre einer Königing"  bitte Taschentücher selber mitbringen.....


Am besten jeder bringt mal mit was er hat. Wir haben aber bereits eine gute Auswahl mit der Kranked, NWD, Earthed, Manifest, CKD, between the tape, Collective, Roam .... usw

Troll will einen Beamer mitbringen, er kann aber erste Ende dieser Woche das definitiv bestätigen. Wenn das bei Ihm nicht klappt, dann müssen wir noch mal suchen. 

Greetz vom ra. 

P.S.: Was macht dein "Stein"?


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> na die üblichen Heimatfilme eben und als Highlight "Sissy, Schicksalsjahre einer Königing"  bitte Taschentücher selber mitbringen.....



Sehr geil!  Da komme ich natürlich vorbei


----------



## exel (10. Dezember 2009)

hehe, klingt gut. Unter Vorbehalt sag ich auch mal zu. Wenn Sissy gezeigt wird bin ich am Start  



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> P.S.: Was macht dein "Stein"?


Irgendwie bin ich bisschen langsam, was meinst damit?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Dezember 2009)

exel schrieb:


> hehe, klingt gut. Unter Vorbehalt sag ich auch mal zu. Wenn Sissy gezeigt wird bin ich am Start
> 
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich bisschen langsam, was meinst damit?



Lapierre heißt doch "der Stein", oder?


----------



## exel (10. Dezember 2009)

Du bist der Profi in Französisch, aber Google hat das bestätigt  Bis jetzt gibts nix Neues, hat der David dir die Story erzählt?


----------



## slayerrider (10. Dezember 2009)

er hatte noch den Verlusten gefragt und da ich ausnamsweise nichts zu bieten hatte, musstest halt du herhalten.


----------



## exel (10. Dezember 2009)

Na irgendwas musste ja kaputt gehen... Na mal abwarten was sich mit meinem "Stein" ergibt. Und nach dem heute endlich alle (richtigen) Teile für mein "Wald" angekommen sind, wird das wohl morgen fertig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (11. Dezember 2009)

hüpft der Wald?


----------



## exel (11. Dezember 2009)

noch nicht, der ist noch ziemlich faul... Aber heute Abend dann


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


>



Wald auf englisch = forest

hüpfen springen = jump

also Forst Jump

gugsch Du zum Beispeil da:

http://www.moredirt.co.uk/ratebike.php?id=1860

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (12. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


>



Was soll Ra`s Kommentar/Link heißen?? 

Na, das Du dir auch noch ein Dirt zulegen sollst 

Grüssle Cafescup


----------



## exel (12. Dezember 2009)

Allerdings hab ich "Wald" als "wood" übersetzt. Okay das war etwas unglücklich... "Holz" wäre besser gewesen  
Aber es ist bereit zu springen, jetzt muss nur das Wetter passen...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich "Wald" als "wood" übersetzt. Okay das war etwas unglücklich... "Holz" wäre besser gewesen
> Aber es ist bereit zu springen, jetzt muss nur das Wetter passen...



Dann hab ich Dich aber auch falsch verstanden. Ich dachte Du hättest Dir eine Sunn Forest Jump zugelegt. Das Morewood ist aber auch recht schick. 

Nachdem Du schon ein Lapierre fährst (bzw. gefahren bist ??) hätte es mich nicht überrascht wenn Du Dir noch ein Franzosen gekauft hättest. 

Dann lass es mal hüpfen das "Mehrwald"

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Dezember 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Was soll Ra`s Kommentar/Link heißen??
> 
> Na, das Du dir auch noch ein Dirt zulegen sollst
> 
> Grüssle Cafescup


Langsam müsstest es dir doch merken können: Ein Fahrrad heißt nicht Dirt! Niemals! 
Außerdem sind meine Räder schon dirt*y* genug. Den Dreck konnte man heute mal in Eisform vom Rahmen ziehen. 

Da wir garnicht drüber gesprochen haben: Da wir uns schon Mittwoch treffen ist morgen nix, oder? Ich hätte morgen abend auch Zeit. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## troll73 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Troll will einen Beamer mitbringen, er kann aber erste Ende dieser Woche das definitiv bestätigen. Wenn das bei Ihm nicht klappt, dann müssen wir noch mal suchen.



Das mit dem Beamer geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (13. Dezember 2009)

troll73 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Beamer geht klar.



Super Nachricht, das freut mcih.

Konnen wir uns schon am Mittwoch um 18.00 h treffen zum Aufbauen?

Es soll ja um 18,30 h losgehen, bis wir die Bilder abghängt haben und alles angeschlossen könnten wir schon eine halbe Stunde früher da sein. Was meinst Du?

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## exel (13. Dezember 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Dann hab ich Dich aber auch falsch verstanden. Ich dachte Du hättest Dir eine Sunn Forest Jump zugelegt. Das Morewood ist aber auch recht schick.
> 
> Nachdem Du schon ein Lapierre fährst (bzw. gefahren bist ??) hätte es mich nicht überrascht wenn Du Dir noch ein Franzosen gekauft hättest.
> 
> ...



Lapierre hat kein Dirtjump-Bike und den Mehrwald-Rahmen gabs günstig  Und es fährt sich richtig schön direkt. Aber mit meiner heißen Französin bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Die wird dann morgen mal wieder geritten


----------



## cafescup (14. Dezember 2009)

@ All

*Der Stammtisch* wurde *nach meinem Kenntnisstand* auf den Mittwoch *verlegt*.
Deshalb nochmals die Info an alle:

*Mittwoch, 16.12. um 18:30 Uhr findet im RKV- Vereinsheim wieder ein Videoabend statt*


Essen und Getränke kann man sich oben von der Pizzeria Da Gianni kommen lassen.

*Adresse: Böblingen, Röhrerweg 21, Eingang unten bei den Parkplätzen*

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (14. Dezember 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> *Der Stammtisch* wurde *nach meinem Kenntnisstand* auf den Mittwoch *verlegt*.
> Deshalb nochmals die Info an alle:
> ...



Ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. Dezember 2009)

Hoi Leude,
Ich kann Mittwoch nicht dabei sein, da mich meine Firma auf Dienstreise schickt.

Zwerg


----------



## Golden_Willow (17. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat lust am Samstag ne Rund biken wenn das Wetter passt!
Nach zwei Wochne Pause wird es auch langsam Zeit für mich wieder paar Punkte zu sammeln!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (17. Dezember 2009)

exel schrieb:


> Lapierre hat kein Dirtjump-Bike und den Mehrwald-Rahmen gabs günstig  Und es fährt sich richtig schön direkt. Aber mit meiner heißen Französin bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Die wird dann morgen mal wieder geritten




So, so und wie wahr die heiße Französin?


----------



## plusminus (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi!
Also die Altdorfer fahren Samstag morgens ab 10 für gewöhnlich ab Edeka. Vielleicht ist das ja auch mal eine Alternative für den ein oder anderen. Ich werde es diese Woche nicht dort hin schaffen und erst gegen frühen Nachmittag losrollen. Ziel: 7M, Schaichtal, Albblick etc. Zwischendurch ein paar Trails und bissle hoch/runter um nicht vollends einzufrieren. Kommt wer mit?

+-


----------



## exel (17. Dezember 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> So, so und wie wahr die heiße Französin?


Ich hab dann doch meine neue Schönheit aus Südafrika zu nem heißen Ritt ausgeführt


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Dezember 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ziel: 7M, Schaichtal, Albblick etc. Zwischendurch ein paar Trails und bissle hoch/runter um nicht vollends einzufrieren. Kommt wer mit?
> 
> +-


Wie gestern schon besprochen hätte ich Interesse. Muss schließlich mal die Ice Spiker einfahren. 7M Trails auf jeden Fall! Wie lange ichs dann noch aushalte weiß ich noch nicht 
Was wäre früher Nachmittag bzw. wann willste starten? 13:00 in Musberg oder so?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## plusminus (17. Dezember 2009)

*Samstag 1300 Tennisplatz Musberg - Trails im 7M und übers Schaichtal zurück nach BB*
Fahrzeit etwa 3h - je nachdem wie oft Matthias gewisse Passagen üben will. Ich werde ihn dabei unterstützen, wie jeden anderen auch!
Spikereifen braucht man wahrscheinlich nicht.

+-


----------



## troll73 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mandy, Steffie und ich haben heute eine Woche Bike Urlaub auf Malle gebucht.
Wir sind vom 5.4.-12.4. im Hotel Gran Vista in Can Picafort.
Die Gegend eignet sich wohl primär zum Rennrad fahren.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust mit zu kommen?
Umso mehr Leute wir sind umso mehr Spaß gibt es.

VG, Udo


----------



## plusminus (18. Dezember 2009)

Gümmeln im Frühjahr während wir uns hier für zapfige MTB-Touren verabreden 

Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei? Keine Sorge das Tempo wird nicht das Problem sein. Ich werde meine Spikes nachher DEmontieren.

+-


----------



## Hogen (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Während sich die Feiglinge nach Malle verdrücken, träumen die Harten während der Trainingstouren in vereisten heimischen Gefilden schon vom nächsten Sommer.... Hier drei "Träumziele" für diejenigen, die mit mir mal auf Mehrtagetour gehen wollen:

*Westweg*:    http://www.alpenverein-bb.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=93&Itemid=25 

*Leutsch*:    http://www.alpenverein-bb.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=98&Itemid=25

*Karwendel*:    http://www.alpenverein-bb.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=106&Itemid=25

Grüße aus dem Grand-Duchée de Luxembourg (dem Nabel der unbewohnten Welt... hier liegt nicht mal ein toter Hunde an der Ecke)

Hogan

P.S.: die Ardennen und die Südeifel sollen wahre Mountainbike-Traumreviere sein. Ich bin mitten drin, konnte aber leider noch nix auscheken. Aber das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt.


----------



## troll73 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hogen schrieb:


> P.S.: die Ardennen und die Südeifel sollen wahre Mountainbike-Traumreviere sein. Ich bin mitten drin, konnte aber leider noch nix auscheken.



Guckst Du hier:
http://www.trailpark.de

Das ist übrigens meine Heimat.
Vielleicht organisieren wir ja nächstes Jahr mal einen kleinen Ausflug in die schöne Eifel ...


----------



## Hogen (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Troll,
danke für den Tipp!!! Leider muss ich ab und zu noch was arbeiten.... genau gesagt sitze ich in Clervaux - oder Clerf auf luxembourgisch - am A... der Welt. Nach Daun sind's aber nur 80km, da läßt sich was machen.




troll73 schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.trailpark.de
> 
> Das ist übrigens meine Heimat.
> Vielleicht organisieren wir ja nächstes Jahr mal einen kleinen Ausflug in die schöne Eifel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (18. Dezember 2009)

Soda,

Ra, Exel und meiner Einer waren heute im Bikepark Rommelshausen

Fazit: Top befahrbar, viel Sonne und noch vieeeeel mehr Spaß

Gefroren hat bei uns keiner. Dat Dingen ist echt zu empfehlen 

Und gelegt hat sich auch keiner.

Falls das Wetter am Anfang nächster Wochen wieder mitspielen sollte, dann geht`s da gerade nochmal hin.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Dezember 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei? Keine Sorge das Tempo wird nicht das Problem sein. Ich werde meine Spikes nachher DEmontieren.


Ich sag dann auch nochmal explizit zu, nachdems sonst keiner tut 
Gestern hab ich mir noch echt überlegt wo denn eigentlich der Tennisplatz sein soll. Heute morgen hab ich mir dann überlegt, man könnte doch irgendwo starten, wo man gleich den Skihang üben kann. Danach wusste ich auch wieder wo der Tennisplatz ist 

Ob mit oder ohne Spikes werd ich morgen nach Lust und Laune entscheiden. Die Schuhheizung ist auf jeden Fall am Laden.


----------



## exel (18. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die Schuhheizung ist auf jeden Fall am Laden.



Warmduscher


----------



## slayerrider (18. Dezember 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Soda,
> 
> 
> 
> Und gelegt hat sich auch keiner.


dann ward ihr nicht schnell genug, sehr schlecht...


----------



## cafescup (18. Dezember 2009)

Naja,

Übung macht den Meister.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja das nächste Mal mitkommen. Wäre schön.


----------



## exel (18. Dezember 2009)

Würd sagen wir fahren morgen noch mal hin und slayer zeigt uns wies geht


----------



## carmin (18. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> wo man gleich den Skihang üben kann.


Hör ich da raus, dass irgendwelche Schnowdaunhill-Aktionen geplant sind? )


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Dezember 2009)

ne, es wird nur hochgehügelt


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Dezember 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> dann ward ihr nicht schnell genug, sehr schlecht...



na ja, ich hab mit den Familienjuwelen das Hinterrad gebremst. Ist nicht sonderlich effectiv zum Reduzieren der Geschwindigkeit und schmerzhaft ist auch, kann ich also nicht zum Nachmachen empfehlen. 

Kann man das gelten lassen?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (18. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> ne, es wird nur hochgehügelt



häääää??? moment.

kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## cafescup (18. Dezember 2009)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> na ja, ich hab mit den Familienjuwelen das Hinterrad gebremst. Ist nicht sonderlich effectiv zum Reduzieren der Geschwindigkeit und schmerzhaft ist auch, kann ich also nicht zum Nachmachen empfehlen.
> 
> Kann man das gelten lassen?
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Sei froh das Du mit meinem Bike gefahren bist

Mit der Muddy Mary hättest Du dich wie ne Spieluhr gefühlt


----------



## noie95 (19. Dezember 2009)

*@ plusminus*

hallo, ich hab hier schonmal nachgefragt, ob ich bei euch mitbiken kann.
macht ihr heute eure ausfahrt? ich würde mich gern mal anschließen...

ich komm übrigens auch auch altdorf. vielleicht können wir uns vorher treffen und zusammen zur musberger tennishalle fahren?

gruß
thomas


----------



## plusminus (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wenn dann müsstest Dich mit Matthias kurzschließen ob ihr zusammen von BB aus rüberfahrt. Ich starte in MÖ und fahre direkt auf den Musberg.

Also bis 1300!

@mandy: was los, dachte Du wolltest fahren wenn das Wetter passt. So wird das nix mit den Punkten.....
+-


----------



## noie95 (19. Dezember 2009)

ok!

@ matthias
trefft ihr euch vorher an eurem panzergeländetreffpunkt und fahrt nach musberg? ich würde da auch hinkommen


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde direkt nach Musberg fahren.Also zumindest mal versuchen, ich hoffe ich bleib nich im Schnee stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (19. Dezember 2009)

@matthias: aber du fährst doch via Panzerkaserne oder?
+-


----------



## noie95 (19. Dezember 2009)

also ich komm dann nach musberg. fahr jetzt los
vielleicht bin ich 5 min zu spät


----------



## Golden_Willow (19. Dezember 2009)

@mandy: was los, dachte Du wolltest fahren wenn das Wetter passt. So wird das nix mit den Punkten.....
+-[/quote]


Ja stimmt, aber ganz erlich -12 °C ist mir etwas zu kalt! So muss die Rolle dran glauben!


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ach was, das waren nur -10.0°, und  zwar die ganze Zeit. Zumindest haben die Sigma Tachos das behauptet


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> Sei froh das Du mit meinem Bike gefahren bist
> 
> Mit der Muddy Mary hättest Du dich wie ne Spieluhr gefühlt


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist er gestürzt WEIL er mit deinem gefahren ist.

Wegen nochmal. Ich habe Zeit in den nächsten 2 Wochen, von daher passt das. Ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder nach Großheppach.


----------



## noie95 (19. Dezember 2009)

mutschas grazias, war ne gute runde heut!

die sigmas können wirkl nur bis max -10 zeigen. hatte meinen bis eben auf`m balkon. resultet: -10, das auto sagt aber -15,5.
ist au net schlecht, so wirds nie richtig kalt!


----------



## exel (19. Dezember 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wegen nochmal. Ich habe Zeit in den nächsten 2 Wochen, von daher passt das. Ich wollte unbedingt mal wieder nach Großheppach.



Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, hab ja auch Zeit und Großheppach juckt mir auch in den Fingern


----------



## slayerrider (20. Dezember 2009)

aber Wetter sollte halt passen, bei schnee ist das nicht so toll.


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

Chilirider und ich starten um 13:00 an der Panzerkaserne zu einer kleinen Schneeausfahrt, vermutlich Richtung Stuttgart. Falls noch jemand dazustoßen will: Feel free.

Außerdem würden wir uns heute Abend um 20:00 auch nochmal zum (für mich) letzten Stammtisch in diesem Jahr treffen. Kommt noch jemand? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (21. Dezember 2009)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Außerdem würden wir uns heute Abend um 20:00 auch nochmal zum (für mich) letzten Stammtisch in diesem Jahr treffen. Kommt noch jemand?
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



Wie schon von Matthias angemerkt:

*Weihnachts -Stammtisch heute um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Da ich diese Woche ich als einzige arbeiten muss und auch noch Spätschicht, werde ich leider nicht kommen können heute Abend zum Stammtisch! Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!

Allen die ich nicht mehr sehe und höre wünsche ich schöne _*Weihnachten*_ _*und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*_, erholt euch gut!
_*
Wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr frisch und erholt, freue ich schon darauf!

Mandy!
*_


----------



## cycle-lisa (23. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusmamen, 

Ein bischen kurzfristig vielleicht, aber ich suche jemand der lust hat  
mit
mir vom 25.12.2009 frühs - bis abends 26.12.2009 nach heusten-zolden in belgien auf einen crossweltcup zufahren. Übernachtung frei! Es macht bestimmt mega laune -denn dort sind 5mal so viele zuschauen als bei irgend einem rennen in deutschland. Gummistiefel empfehlenswert.

Ich  habe ja mein führerscheinabgeben müssen und auto habe ich auch  
leider
keins zurverfügung, da meinen eltern ausgefolgen sind, deshalb bin ich gerade auf der suche nachjemanden.

Also falls jemand lust hat und nicht alzu eingeplant ist an weihnachten, würde ich mich freuen... Erreichen könnt ihr mich wie immme runter 01717732816


war dieses wochenende: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uci-cyclo-cross-world-cup-6-cdm/elite-women/results

vg lisa


----------



## rookee (23. Dezember 2009)

Lisa,
mein Beileid wegen dem Führerschein! 
aber du findest sicher noch jemanden, der mit dir nach Belgien fährt 

an alle:

Frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr-zehnt


----------



## Hogen (23. Dezember 2009)

@ Lisa: Auch mein Beileid zum Führerschein.... kommt vor...  
Und wegen der Fahrt nach Belgien: ich fahre leider genau die falsche Richtung... von St. Vith nach Böblingen, um ein paar ruhige Tage mit der Familie zu verbringen.

@ Mandy: wer sagt, dass Du als einzige arbeitest? War gestern noch "kurz" - um 4:00 aufstehen bis 0:30 tod ins Bett fallen - in Schweden unterwegs. Heute ist ein voller Bürotag, ab 19:00 Uhr zu allem Übel noch Weihnachtsfeier und danach 4 Stunden Heimfahrt (s.o.)... also gräm Dich nicht - Du bist nicht allein 

@ all' die Kurzarbeiter: MERRY X-MAS & rutscht gut rüber nach 2010!!!

Ganz dolle Grüße aus Luxembourg
Hogan




cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hallo zusmamen,
> 
> Ein bischen kurzfristig vielleicht, aber ich suche jemand der lust hat
> mit
> ...


----------



## cafescup (23. Dezember 2009)

rookee schrieb:


> Lisa,
> mein Beileid wegen dem Führerschein!
> aber du findest sicher noch jemanden, der mit dir nach Belgien fährt
> 
> ...



Ja Hallo Rookee,

schön, das man von Dir auch mal wieder etwas hört 
wie geht es Dir?

Auch Dir schöne Weihnachten

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Führerscheinabgeben muss glaub sein, wenn man dazugehören will. Haben sich zwei meiner Kollegen grade auch organisiert.  Selber hab ichs ja leider noch net geschafft...

Euch allen dann mal ein paar frohe Tage... solangs die noch gibt *g*


----------



## cafescup (24. Dezember 2009)

@ ALL


Ich wünsche allen *MTB-TREFF-BB*-lern
Allen anderen natürlich auch 


*!!! Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!*

*Danke auch noch mal allen treu gebliebenen. 2009 hat mit Euch viel Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, wir können dies in 2010  mit neuen Projekten beibehalten*

Noch etwas:

*am Montag, 28.12. um 20:00 Uhr findet wie üblich der Stammtisch in der Cafebar statt*​

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Hogen (24. Dezember 2009)

Bin am 28.12. dabei!
Auch Dir MERRY X-MAS!!!!
Jo




cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche allen *MTB-TREFF-BB*-lern
> ...


----------



## Deleted 147393 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachten und Feiertage!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. Dezember 2009)

Steht das mit dem Stammtisch morgen? Sprich ist die Cafebar wieder begehbar?

Werde au mal wieder vorbeischaun!

+-


----------



## Golden_Willow (27. Dezember 2009)

Endlich Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!................Ich wäre morgen auch dabei!!!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich ebenso.


----------



## cafescup (28. Dezember 2009)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche allen *MTB-TREFF-BB*-lern
> ...




*Das mit der Cafebar steht : Heute 20:00Uhr

Dann bis später*​


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

Cafescup und ich wollen heute Nachmittag um 14.30 h eine Runde fahren wenn es nicht zu stark regnet. Wir wollen ca. 1,5 h bis 2 Stunden Feld- u. Forstwege fahren. 
Treffpunkt ist der Realparkplatz. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, am Besten vorher noch mal kurz bei uns anrufen (Telefonliste) um sicher zu stellen, dass wir auch wirklich fahren. 
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Golden_Willow (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme gerne mit! Melde mich bei euch!!!!!



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Cafescup und ich wollen heute Nachmittag um 14.30 h eine Runde fahren wenn es nicht zu stark regnet. Wir wollen ca. 1,5 h bis 2 Stunden Feld- u. Forstwege fahren.
> Treffpunkt ist der Realparkplatz. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, am Besten vorher noch mal kurz bei uns anrufen (Telefonliste) um sicher zu stellen, dass wir auch wirklich fahren.
> Grüsse ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das wird heute nix 
Scheiß Wetter


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2009)

ich könnte zwar ko**** aber bei dem Dauerschiff können wir das vergessen. Bei leichtem Regen wäre ich noch gefahren, aber so macht das kein Spass. 

Ich probiere es morgen noch mal. 

Grüsse vom Ra. 



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Cafescup und ich wollen heute Nachmittag um 14.30 h eine Runde fahren wenn es nicht zu stark regnet. Wir wollen ca. 1,5 h bis 2 Stunden Feld- u. Forstwege fahren.
> Treffpunkt ist der Realparkplatz. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, am Besten vorher noch mal kurz bei uns anrufen (Telefonliste) um sicher zu stellen, dass wir auch wirklich fahren.
> Grüsse ra.


----------



## cycle-lisa (30. Dezember 2009)

hi,

kurze frage in die runde: wer hat noch nix geplant für morgen abend? bin gerade am spontan planen - nightride wird wohl bischen nass ausfallen....

vg lisa


----------



## eisenzwerg (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin in Frankfurt.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie gerade schon besprochen: 
Bin dabei und freu mich schon drauf!

Hoffentlich reicht das Wetter auch noch für ne kleine Bikerunde davor.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## ChiliRider (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lisa,

ich würde mich Morgen auch gerne anschließen (wie Matthias ev. mit Nightride). 

Gruß Günther

PS: Bitte Aufgaben verteilen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Dezember 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kurze frage in die runde: wer hat noch nix geplant für morgen abend? bin gerade am spontan planen - nightride wird wohl bischen nass ausfallen....
> 
> vg lisa



Hallo, 

ich habe auch noch nix vor und würde mich freuen was mit Euch zu machen. Übernehme gerne auch eine Aufgabe. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## cycle-lisa (30. Dezember 2009)

sodele,

unser plan sieht so aus. 19-19.30 einlauf bei  mir...  dann gibts lecker essen - tortilas wraps -mögt ihr des? (besorg ich, für alle partygangsgter die sich bis morgen früh um 9 angemeldet haben) danach habe ich bestimmt noch ein paar lustige dinge auf lager...
und gegen 11 woll ma unsere stiefel anziehen und von der alp ra das feuerwerk besichtigen! oder es gibt noch andere vorschläge...(das mit nightride wird wahrscheinlich zunass)

aufgaben: hat jemand lust sich um feuerwerkszeug bischen zukümmern?
  jemand cotaill ahnung?
jemand ahnung von musik oder so?

alle kosten teilma einfach durch die teilnhemer zahl.... -somit, wer noch einzelene leute hat, herzlich willkommen - es soll niemand alleine feiern.!!!!

also freu mich, 
könnt mich anrufen oder pn wegen aufgabenübernahme... oder ideen


----------



## plusminus (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei! Bring ein Vehikel mit!

@Lisa: wir telefonieren morgen ja bestimmt nochmal!

+-


----------



## @ndy (30. Dezember 2009)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> sodele,
> 
> unser plan sieht so aus. 19-19.30 einlauf bei  mir...  dann gibts lecker essen - tortilas wraps -mögt ihr des? (besorg ich, für alle partygangsgter die sich bis morgen früh um 9 angemeldet haben) danach habe ich bestimmt noch ein paar lustige dinge auf lager...
> und gegen 11 woll ma unsere stiefel anziehen und von der alp ra das feuerwerk besichtigen! oder es gibt noch andere vorschläge...(das mit nightride wird wahrscheinlich zunass)
> ...



Nik und ich werden auch vorbei schauen......

Ist das bei Dir bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (30. Dezember 2009)

@ndy schrieb:


> Nik und ich werden auch vorbei schauen......
> 
> Ist das bei Dir bei Dir?



jep, das wird lustig


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

hat heute Nachmittag noch jemand Lust zum Biken? Man soll sich ja nicht zu früh freuen, aber im Moment regnet es gerade nicht. 

Wenn das so bleibt würde ich 14.30 h vorschlagen. 

Gibt's noch mutige?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Golden_Willow (31. Dezember 2009)

ich würde gerne eine kleine runde biken, wollte schon alleine gehen!
wo?




Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat heute Nachmittag noch jemand Lust zum Biken? Man soll sich ja nicht zu früh freuen, aber im Moment regnet es gerade nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## eisenzwerg (31. Dezember 2009)

So, ich bin dann erst nächste Jahr wieder da. Trinkt nicht zu viel und laßt es ordentlich krachen!

Zwerg


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. Dezember 2009)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> ich würde gerne eine kleine runde biken, wollte schon alleine gehen!
> wo?



Unter Vorbehalt dass das Wetter sich nicht wesentlich verschlechtert, treffen wir uns um 14.30 h an der Panzerkaserne. 

Noch sind wir nur zu zweit.....

Sonst noch jemand mutig?

Grüsse ra.


----------



## luca 2002 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Biker und Bikerinnen ein unternehmungsreiches Bikejahr 2010. Viele Grüsse Michael


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Januar 2010)

ein frohes neues Jahr miteinander, 

ist da jemand unter Euch, der sich im Stande fühlt und Lust hat heute Nachmittag eine Schotter-/Forstweg Tour von ca. 1,5 bis 2 Std. Dauer mit gemäßigtem Tempo zu fahren?

Start wäre so 14.00 h oder 14.30 h 

Bis nachher ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Herr Drogenhauptkommisar,

ich werde heute nix mehr unternehmen, wäre aber morgen für ne Tour zu haben.

Ansonsten wünsch ich auch noch allen ein gutes neues Jahr!
Meine Vorsätze für dieses Jahr:

Projekt B 
Projekt 3000

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (1. Januar 2010)

Jetzt hast Du meine Tarnung auffliegen lassen..... wie soll ich denn jetzt wieder undercover ermitteln???

Gibt es nicht auch ein Projekt "FF" (Full-Fressen-Helm)?

Grüsse ra. 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Drogenhauptkommisar,
> 
> ich werde heute nix mehr unternehmen, wäre aber morgen für ne Tour zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2010)

Anschaffungswünsche/pläne schreib ich jetzt lieber mal nicht auf, sonst wird die Ladezeit der Seite zu hoch


----------



## slayerrider (1. Januar 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ein frohes neues Jahr miteinander,
> 
> ist da jemand unter Euch, der sich im Stande fühlt und Lust hat heute Nachmittag eine Schotter-/Forstweg Tour von ca. 1,5 bis 2 Std. Dauer mit gemäßigtem Tempo zu fahren?
> 
> ...


ich will fahren, bin jtzt wohl leider zu spät.....


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Drogenhauptkommisar,
> 
> ich werde heute nix mehr unternehmen, wäre aber morgen für ne Tour zu haben.
> 
> ...




Ich wünsche auch nochmal allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2010!!!
Ich freue mich schon auf unsere Projekte!!

@Lisa: ich fand es schön bei euch Silvester und die Idee mit Feuerwerk auf der Alb!

@Matthias: Was heißt Projekt B/3000?


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2010)

.. vielleicht "Bormio 3000"? 

Auch ich wünsch Euch noch viele schöne Trailtouren und ein möglichst verletzungsfreies 2010!


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Januar 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> .. vielleicht "Bormio 3000"?



Nö, die beiden Sachen sind getrennt voneinander machbar. Aber auch kombinierbar wenn man will


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. Januar 2010)

Fährt Jemand heute ne kleine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2010)

ja  Hab heut beim Biken 13.10 Euro verdient und noch den einen oder anderen netten Trail gefunden.  Die Bedingungen zum Biken sind enorm gut grade.  Morgen wär ich bei einer nicht allzu langen Runde (3h) dabei.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Januar 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> ja  Hab heut beim Biken 13.10 Euro verdient und noch den einen oder anderen netten Trail gefunden.  Die Bedingungen zum Biken sind enorm gut grade.  Morgen wär ich bei einer nicht allzu langen Runde (3h) dabei.


Wie kommst du beim Biken an 13,10Eur? Ich hab nur 12 Punkte verdient 

Wegen Tour morgen schau mal hier.
Denke mal +- und ich werden auch von BB aus starten.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## carmin (2. Januar 2010)

Opportunitätserlös durch eingesparte Bahntickets 

oook, ich wollt bei Tag eigentlich wieder zuhause sein ;-)


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Januar 2010)

Keine Angst, ich auch 

@+-:
Wollen wir uns am Real oder so treffen und dann gemeinsam rüberradeln?
Und wann bist du heute noch zur vierten Stunde gekommen? 

Hab mich übrigens gerade für Albstadt angemeldet.


----------



## plusminus (2. Januar 2010)

@0815 äh 247: bin von Dir aus über Thermalbad, die wirkliche Panzerstraße, IBM, nach Holzgerlingen, dort dann irgendwann rumgedreht und nach BB. Waren ab Deiner Haustür noch knapp 55min.
Start morgen werd ich noch von der Gesundheit abhängig machen. Bin gerade voll müde. Mehr trainieren als schlafen ist nicht unbedingt förderlich, aber wenn man nicht anständig schlafen kann......

+-


----------



## luca 2002 (2. Januar 2010)

Mann, ihr seid ja schon ganz schön angefressen (3-4 h puuh). Ich hab heute meiner Frau gemütlich den Kleiderschrank gefüllt.
@Matthias; Danke für den Albstadt Reminder; Zweiter !!


----------



## cafescup (3. Januar 2010)

So nun,

wie sieht`s aus? 

*Neujahrs-Stammisch am Montag, um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*


*Wäre super wenn evtl jemand anrufen könnte um einen Tisch zu reservieren!*​
Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Golden_Willow (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerne dabei!


----------



## eisenzwerg (3. Januar 2010)

Tisch ist auf 20 Uhr reserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (3. Januar 2010)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Tisch ist auf 20 Uhr reserviert



 Danke

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2010)

Denke ich bin auch am Start.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Januar 2010)

Bin morgen auch dabei.

Noch für Günther: Zu Eng
[pb]39030/[/pb]


----------



## cafescup (6. Januar 2010)

Hi @ All,

ich möchte nochmals die erinnern, die die Mail bzgl. der Trikots bekommen haben.

*Freitag 20:00 Uhr Brauhaus* 
*
Wer ist mit dabei?*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Deleted 147393 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen Jürgen,

muss Dir leider eine Absage für Freitag geben, bin erst wieder am Samstag Nachmittag im Lande!

Gruß und Dir einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. Januar 2010)

Freitag werde ich auch nicht dabei sein. Habe noch einige Reisevorbereitungen zu treffen.


----------



## Golden_Willow (6. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab hier noch den Link http://www.trans-zollernalb.de

oder

siehe hier im Forum unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432960&highlight=trans+zollernalb

für ein 3 Tage Etappenrennen mit dem Mountainnike auf der ALB!

Ich bin mit meinem Kumpel dabei - fahren aber nicht auf Zeit, sondern auf gemeinsames ankommen! (also eher moderates Tempo!)


----------



## plusminus (6. Januar 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> .... sondern auf gemeinsames ankommen! (also eher moderates Tempo!)



Ok, wer fährt mit mir 

Obs bei mir am Freitag klappt kann ich noch nicht absehen. Muss ja am Samstag früh raus.....

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (6. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hi @ All,
> 
> ich möchte nochmals die erinnern, die die Mail bzgl. der Trikots bekommen haben.
> 
> ...


Denke mal ich hab Zeit, genau sagen kann ichs aber erst Freitag 



plusminus schrieb:


> Ok, wer fährt mit mir


Du fährst dann gleich alle Etappen an einem Tag, oder?


----------



## troll73 (7. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hi @ All,
> *Freitag 20:00 Uhr Brauhaus*
> *
> Wer ist mit dabei?*
> ...



Bin dabei.


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du fährst dann gleich alle Etappen an einem Tag, oder?



200km 4500hm - naja denkbar wärs. Aber um die Jahreszeit mach ma dann lieber Party am Abend!

+-


----------



## raceface2003 (7. Januar 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab hier noch den Link http://www.trans-zollernalb.de
> 
> ...





Hey, ist das schon mal jemand gefahren und lohnt sich das?


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2010)

@2003: das gabs bisher noch nicht. Wird die Premiere sein.....

+-


----------



## raceface2003 (7. Januar 2010)

@+- : habs auch grad gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2010)

edit: doppelpost


----------



## aka (7. Januar 2010)

von allabendlicher party steht aber nix in der ausschreibung! kostet das extra?
ich würds davon abhängig machen, ab die älbler den zielbogen groß genug für mich bauen


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2010)

Das Partypaket könnt ihr bei mir buchen! Preis wird noch bekannt gegeben.

Hab mitm Salscheider neulich schon gemailt. Zieleinläufe bei Skyderveranstaltungen werden demnächst mindestens 2,5 Meter hoch sein. Das bedeutet, dass wir noch ordentlich an unserem Tandembunnyhop, respektive -wheelie üben müssen 

@ll: augen auf vor "Andi dem Strippenzieher" - hehehehe.

+-


----------



## aka (7. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube das Aufblasen vom Red Bull, ups, wohl eher Taurus-EnergyDrink Zielbogens mit Ueberdruck wird nicht noetig sein, da es im Falle einer Teilnahme von mir wohl nix zu jubeln geben wird.


Aber mal im Ernst: ich finde die Idee eines 3-Tages Rennens in der Region schon Klasse. 
Was mich noch zoegern laesst - fuer mich ist beim Preis die Schmerzgrenze erreicht.
Ich glaube ich warte noch ab, bis Details ueber die Strecke bekannt werden und entscheide dann. Meine Befuerchtung ist halt, dass die wie bei den anderen Marathons in der Region um alle Trails einen gaaaaanz grossen Bogen machen. In der Ausschreibung wird ja viel von Kondition und "Anspruch" geschrieben, aber dass die Strecke technisch interessant waere wird nicht erwaehnt.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Januar 2010)

Seh ich ähnlich. Für das Startgeld kann man ja schon 3 andere Marathons fahren.
Dann lieber das ganze mal als normale Tour an nem Wochenende oder so abfahren, falls es Streckenmäßig interessant ist.


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2010)

Danke für die tolle Unterstützung am Streckenrand! Darüber ob das Spaß gemacht hat mach ich mir wann anders Gedanken. Hoffe ich bekomm keinen gar so dollen blauen Fleck am Wangenknochen......

Bis bald!

+-


----------



## @ndy (10. Januar 2010)

So hier ein paar Bilder:













@ Lisa habe noch mehr Bilder werden diese Dir zuschicken....

Glückwunsch zum 2. !!!


----------



## eisenzwerg (10. Januar 2010)

@Lisa:Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz!!


----------



## cafescup (10. Januar 2010)

@ Lisa

 Dir nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2.ten Platz 


 Greetz

Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (10. Januar 2010)

@Lisa

Hat super viel spaß gemacht heute!!!!! .....supi Lisa gratuliere dir nochmal, hast es super gemacht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (10. Januar 2010)

hi alle lieben zuschauer und fans,

vielen dank für alle klatscher, radaumacher und schreier heute in magstadt!war echt genial mit euch als puplikum!!! 

@all: ist morgen stammtisch, oder nicht?

lg lisa


----------



## cafescup (10. Januar 2010)

@ ALL

wie Lisa schon angemerkt hat:

*Montag um 20:00 Uhr ist wieder Stammtisch in der Cafebar*

Wer ist dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> *Montag um 20:00 Uhr ist wieder Stammtisch in der Cafebar*
> 
> Wer ist dabei?
> 
> ...


Hast du eigentlich n Spezialknopf der dir den gazen Text immer einfügt? 
Ich bin dabei wenn ich morgen meinen ersten Arbeitstag wieder überstehe 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Golden_Willow (11. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wie Lisa schon angemerkt hat:
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider nicht, spätschicht!! schade!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden_Willow (11. Januar 2010)

aber wenn ich ihr etwas länger macht komme ich direkt nach der Arbeit vorbei!


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (12. Januar 2010)

Hat Spaß gemacht euch kennen zu lernen und
Ihr werdet mich jetzt häufiger sehen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Januar 2010)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> aber wenn ich ihr etwas länger macht komme ich direkt nach der Arbeit vorbei!



wo warst du ;-) ?hoffentlich nicht in ner kurve liegen geblieben!

lg lisa


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht nur den Berg nich mehr raufgekommen?
Die Verkehrsführung ist heute auch etwas seltsam. 
Hätte sich auf jeden Fall noch gelohnt, wird waren ja lange genug da 

Gruß vom etwas müden Matthias


----------



## Golden_Willow (12. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nur den Berg nich mehr raufgekommen?
> Die Verkehrsführung ist heute auch etwas seltsam.
> Hätte sich auf jeden Fall noch gelohnt, wird waren ja lange genug da
> 
> Gruß vom etwas müden Matthias



Den Berg bin ich gut rauf gekommen gegensatz zu den Anderen!
Schade wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich noch gerne gekommen!
Wie ich sehe war Jemand neues dabei!!!!!!!

Gruß mandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Januar 2010)

hi, wer lust hat am 5-7 februar skizufahern, kann sich melden. mach ne ausfahrt auf die hütte... mal was anderes  - man kann auch das bike mitbringen, wenn der schnee hart ist


----------



## Golden_Willow (12. Januar 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi, wer lust hat am 5-7 februar skizufahern, kann sich melden. mach ne ausfahrt auf die hütte... mal was anderes  - man kann auch das bike mitbringen, wenn der schnee hart ist



hört sich ja super an! wann würde es genau los gehen, schon do. oder erst fr. ? Wo ist die Hütte?


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Januar 2010)

Also Termin steht auf der skihütte zum ski, boeard, schlitten, wandern, apreski machen.....

Wann: wochenende vom 5-7 februar. 
Wo: skigebiet savognin an der mittelstation ( ca. 360km zwischen chur und st. Moritz am julier pass)
Hütte: siehe foto
Zubehör: ski, schlitten.stirnlampe..... Schlafsack - isomatte - essen, trinken... Nach absprache


Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon ab dem 3. 2 in der ch und bleibe bis zum 11.2 dazwischen  sind  alle willkommen. Wer früher oder länger beleiben will...


----------



## Golden_Willow (12. Januar 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> Also Termin steht auf der skihütte zum ski, boeard, schlitten, wandern, apreski machen.....
> 
> Wann: wochenende vom 5-7 februar.
> Wo: skigebiet savognin an der mittelstation ( ca. 360km zwischen chur und st. Moritz am julier pass)
> ...



Foto hat leider nicht geklappt!


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Januar 2010)

schaut, auf meine bilder im forum  da hab ich eins hoch geladen...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Januar 2010)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mich jetzt häufiger sehen.
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Ist das jetzt eine Drohung ?  

bis bald 
ra.

P.S.: hab nur ein Spässle gemacht, net ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (12. Januar 2010)

> Zitat von Olaf-Schwarz  Beitrag anzeigen
> 
> Ihr werdet mich jetzt häufiger sehen.
> 
> ...



Hast schon Angst?

Das schlimme ist, das ich nicht mal weiß wer sich hinter dem Nick versteckt.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## cycle-lisa (13. Januar 2010)

Manndy und ich hatten heute spass auf 2 skiern "rund um BB" kann man echt super von der haustüre aus. 

gerne wieder , 

lg


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Januar 2010)

Ach Jürgen,
nur mal so als Tip: Momentan lassen sich super GA Touren fahren 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (14. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ach Jürgen,
> nur mal so als Tip: Momentan lassen sich super GA Touren fahren
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



Im Matsch?? Du meinst wohl eine "geht auch" Runde.



@ ALL

Ich habe gestern die Musterkollektion der Trikot`s bestellt.
Hoffentlich ist auch alles rechtzeitig da.

*Am Montag 18.01. (vorausgesetzt die Sachen sind da) um 20:00 Uhr wäre Anprobe im RKV Vereinsheim.
*


*Ich gebe aber nochmals Final bescheid !!

*
Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cafescup (15. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> Ich habe gestern die Musterkollektion der Trikot`s bestellt.
> Hoffentlich ist auch alles rechtzeitig da.
> ...




*!! Die Musterteile sind angekommen !!
*
*Die Anprobe findet am Montag 18.01. im RKV Vereinsheim um 20:00 Uhr statt.*​

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (15. Januar 2010)

Wird dort gleichzeitig ein Stammtisch abgehalten?

+-


----------



## cafescup (15. Januar 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wird dort gleichzeitig ein Stammtisch abgehalten?
> 
> +-



*Ja der Stammtisch findet dann dort zeitgleich statt.*

*Aber bitte Vorsicht!!!! Die Pizzeria hat Montags geschlossen !!
*
Wir können uns aber auch gerne direkt was kommen lassen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (15. Januar 2010)

Sehn Eure Rahmen innen eigentlich auch so ein bisschen nach Tropfsteinhöhle aus?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Januar 2010)

Lebt das?


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2010)

das gottseidank nich... aber was es ist, ist mir ein Rätsel.  Na, "there's treasure everywhere", würde Calvin sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (16. Januar 2010)

In welchem Bereich hast du das denn aufgenommen? Im Kurbelgehäuse?


----------



## carmin (16. Januar 2010)

drüber... durch die zwei Löcher geht die Hauptlagerachse der Schwinge.  Blickrichtung ist aber zum Innenlagergehäuse hin.  Dort landet wohl alles, was im Laufe der Zeit das Sitzrohr runterrieselt, ein Konglomerat aus Dreck, Salz, verharztem Fett...

Etwas konsternierter war ich noch davon, dass von der Fettpackung, mit der ich das Innenlager vor zwei (oder so) Jahren eingebaut hab, eigentlich nur ne Handvoll Mehl übriggeblieben ist.  Und ich dacht immer, Fett sei nicht so leicht verdaulich.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (18. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ist das heutige Treffen ausschließlich was für Insider , oder aber auch für mich? 

Wie läuft das heute ab?

LG Olaf


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Januar 2010)

Da cafescup das ganze als Stammtisch Termin angekündigt hat gehe ich davon aus es ist jeder eingeladen den es interessiert. 

Oder führen wir jetzt mal Aufnahmekriterien ein, wie z.B.:

Mehr als 400mm Gesamtfederweg besitzen
Projekt B meistern
Mehr als 25W Durchschnittsleistung treten
Dann muss ich wohl daheim bleiben 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Januar 2010)

Olaf-Schwarz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ist das heutige Treffen ausschließlich was für Insider , oder aber auch für mich?
> 
> ...



Du machst also Deine Drohung war? 

Einfach dazu kommen. Das Vereinsheim ist im Röhrerweg 21 unter der Pizzaria Da Gianni. Der Eingang ist unten am Parkplatz, wenn keiner draussen ist, einfach klingeln. 

Dann siehst Du auch wer sich hinter meinem Nick versteckt. 

Grüsse vom Ra.


----------



## plusminus (18. Januar 2010)

Nachdem sich langsam wieder Lebensgeister in mir melden werd ich auch kommen. Allerdings erst so ne halbe Stunde später - ÖPNV sei dank.

Grüße
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Neid geht an alle die jetzt biken gehen können. Sieht ausnahmsweise mal wieder richtig freundlich aus. Jetzt mal von den Schneehindernissen und Eisplatten abgesehen


----------



## Golden_Willow (19. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mein Neid geht an alle die jetzt biken gehen können. Sieht ausnahmsweise mal wieder richtig freundlich aus. Jetzt mal von den Schneehindernissen und Eisplatten abgesehen



Matthias, ich ziehe mich gerade um und werde eine runde drehen!!!!!!


----------



## cycle-lisa (19. Januar 2010)

hei, ich war gerade 3,5h aber es ist trotzdem mega frisch und die Wege recht rutschig, viel spass!

Wer interesse hat an einem Leistungstest bei meinem trainer mit Traningsplan kann sich bei mir melden. es wÃ¤re der nÃ¤chtste termin am 2.2 oder 3.2 wenn mind. 9 leute sich melden. Statt finden wÃ¼rde es hier in SchÃ¶naich. pro test und 6-8 wochen trainingsplan 89â¬.

vg lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (19. Januar 2010)

Beim LT bin ich dabei! Uhrzeiten müsste man halt noch abklären. Ab morgen weiß ich wann ich in der ersten Februar Woche Laborzeiten habe.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Golden_Willow (19. Januar 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hei, ich war gerade 3,5h aber es ist trotzdem mega frisch und die Wege recht rutschig, viel spass!
> 
> Wer interesse hat an einem Leistungstest bei meinem trainer mit Traningsplan kann sich bei mir melden. es wäre der nächtste termin am 2.2 oder 3.2 wenn mind. 9 leute sich melden. Statt finden würde es hier in Schönaich. pro test und 6-8 wochen trainingsplan 89.
> 
> vg lisa



Hi Lisa!

Ich wäre dabei bei  einem Leistungstest! Ich habe da nur Spätschicht, müssten wegen Uhrzeit noch schauen!


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hei, ich war gerade 3,5h aber es ist trotzdem mega frisch und die Wege recht rutschig, viel spass!
> 
> Wer interesse hat an einem Leistungstest bei meinem trainer mit Traningsplan kann sich bei mir melden. es wÃ¤re der nÃ¤chtste termin am 2.2 oder 3.2 wenn mind. 9 leute sich melden. Statt finden wÃ¼rde es hier in SchÃ¶naich. pro test und 6-8 wochen trainingsplan 89â¬.
> 
> vg lisa


Also Interesse wÃ¼rd ich mal anmelden, nur um mal zu schauen wie meine SchÃ¤tzwerte so hinkommen. Bin aber am 3. bereits ski fahren, kann also nur am 2. und da idealerweise spÃ¤tnachmittags. 



plusminus schrieb:


> Beim LT bin ich dabei! Uhrzeiten mÃ¼sste man halt noch abklÃ¤ren. Ab morgen weiÃ ich wann ich in der ersten Februar Woche Laborzeiten habe.
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe
> Axel


Musst dich aber noch etwas ranhalten, um mithalten zu kÃ¶nnen


----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mein Neid geht an alle die jetzt biken gehen können. Sieht ausnahmsweise mal wieder richtig freundlich aus. Jetzt mal von den Schneehindernissen und Eisplatten abgesehen


Was hindert Dich am biken gehen? 
Im Wald verpasst aber grade nix.  In diesem halbaugetauten/halbgefrorenen Zeug gibts nur Einsinken und Steckenbleiben.


----------



## plusminus (19. Januar 2010)

@lisa: Also ich kann am 2.2. und 3.2. jeweils Vormittags. Sollte allerdings spätestens 1200 wieder in MÖ sein, also 1100 fertig in Schönaich.....
@matthias: Puls 180 wird schwierig. Leistung ist leider nicht ersichtlich da keine Einheit angegeben ist.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Januar 2010)

@carmin: Naja, so langweilige Sachen halt. Dagegen ist in irgendwelchen Schneelöchern versinken richtig spaßig.

@+-:
Ok, sollte ins Programm wohl noch ein */W* integrieren.
Wobei es ehrlicherweise für die spezielle Version nicht stimmt, also nennens wir mal WPMW (WinterpokalMatthiasWatt) 
Puls 182, und ne, ich war zwischendurch nicht tot.

Edit: Hinzufügen von Einheiten in die Diagramme ist momentan nicht möglich, da der Programmierer gepfuscht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 147393 (19. Januar 2010)

@matthias

es ist doch einfach, muss es nur linear runter rechnen!

die spitzenleistung wird wohl bei 25 Watt liegen ;-)


----------



## carmin (19. Januar 2010)

Erstaunlicher finde ich ja, dass die SPD bei rund 30 Prozent liegt.

Apropos, wat wählen wir eigentlich am 7. Februar?  Unterscheiden sich die Kandidaten (wenn sie schon alle Wirtschaft, Familien und Kultur fördern wollen) wenigstens hinsichtlich Bikerfreundlichkeit?  Hat jemand ein wohltuendes "Radwegebenutzungspflicht abschaffen" im Programm?


----------



## cycle-lisa (20. Januar 2010)

hi, 

also da mich noch einige gefragt haben, was der leistungstest beinhaltet. kurze info:

es ist ein stufentest mit dem srm system. es werden pulsdaten und lakatat messungen aufgenommen. danach gibt es besprechung und trainingsplan wird dann in einer exeltabelle - total toll gemacht, zugeschikt. bei dem plan geht Sportamed auf die berufliche situation und natürlich auch auf die rennplanung bzw. zielsetztung ein. er hat echt gute leistungssteigerungen bei vielen sportlern erreicht - sieh mir ;-)

wir ,müssen uns halt auf einen termin einigen, wenn nicht genügend zusammen kommen. 

vg lisa


----------



## cafescup (20. Januar 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also da mich noch einige gefragt haben, was der leistungstest beinhaltet. kurze info:
> 
> ...



@ Lisa,

frag doch mal nach Terminen wann er kommen könnte und wie es mit den Preisen aussieht. Evtl Teilnehmerabhängig (wie z.B. bei den Trikots).

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cycle-lisa (21. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ Lisa,
> 
> frag doch mal nach Terminen wann er kommen kÃ¶nnte und wie es mit den Preisen aussieht. Evtl TeilnehmerabhÃ¤ngig (wie z.B. bei den Trikots).
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



er kommt an beiden tagen, wenn genÃ¼gend da sind. er braucht 10 person am tag mindestens das es sich lohnt zu dem preis 89 â¬/person und test hier runter zukommen. er muss ja alles einpacken und so - bei vielen zahlt ihr mehr. wenn ihr vorhabt lÃ¤nger mit ihm zusammenzuarbeiten - kann man darÃ¼ber reden. aber ich weiÃ nicht mal ob es zustande kommt! ich habe noch nicht genÃ¼gende zusagen. am besten per mail:[email protected]

danke


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Januar 2010)

Hi Lisa,

bei mir wird das am 2.2. wohl auch nichts. Bin gerade überraschend mit Terminen für diesen Tag zugebombt worden, an denen ich auch wirklich teilnehmen sollte 
Rechne also erstmal nicht mit mir.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Januar 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Erstaunlicher finde ich ja, dass die SPD bei rund 30 Prozent liegt.
> 
> Apropos, wat wählen wir eigentlich am 7. Februar?  Unterscheiden sich die Kandidaten (wenn sie schon alle Wirtschaft, Familien und Kultur fördern wollen) wenigstens hinsichtlich Bikerfreundlichkeit?  Hat jemand ein wohltuendes "Radwegebenutzungspflicht abschaffen" im Programm?



Hi Carmin, 

heute Abend gibt es ab 2000 h eine Podiumsdiskussion zwischen den OB Kandidaten und den BB-Vereinen. Cafescup und ich werden für den RKV hingehen und den Kanditaten mal auf den Zahn fühlen, Wenn Du willst, können wir Dich bestimmt "einschleusen". 
Meldsch Dich einfach, Du weißt ja wo ich wohne. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Januar 2010)

Moin,

hat schon jemand geplant morgen biken zu gehen? Wenn möglich dann wenn es auch hell ist und die üblichen 12+-x Punkte lang 
Mal schauen ob die Wege und Trails dann schon unter Wasser stehen oder noch halbwegs befahrbar sind.

PS: Hab heute abend auch noch nix vor, wenn noch jemanden langweilig ist können wir da auch noch was ausmachen 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch soweit das ich mir die Spikereifen doch selber kauf, nachdem es mein Kumpel nicht schafft mir diese von der Bühne zu bringen!

Was für welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen??

Danke!


----------



## carmin (23. Januar 2010)

Nokian... haben Wolframcarbidspitzen, die um einiges länger halten als die "normalen" Hartmetallspitzen.  Aufm Stadtradl hab ich die W240, die sind nach vielen Jahren immer noch gut (trotz viel Asphalt zwischendrin... nur das Salz muss man halt wegwaschen) und haben mir (so verglichen mit früher) bestimmt schon Dutzende Stürze erspart.  (Die Schmerzen verlagern sich halt auf die Montage ^^)

Fürs MTB sind die Freddies (Revenz = kurze Spikes) natürlich die Krönung, wobei die wenigen Gelegenheiten, wo man mit dem MTB tatsächlich auf Eis fährt, heute vermutlich nicht mehr rechtfertigen, so viel Geld auszugeben.  Im übrigen reicht ein Spikereifen vorn in den allermeisten Fällen.

hth...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. Januar 2010)

@alb_1974: Wie jetz? Ich dachte du bist ein Freund der rutschenden Reifen 
Außerdem wird der Schnee doch jetzt schon wieder deutlich weniger und die Reifenpreise sind grad heftig.

Zum Thema:
Die neueren Schwalbe haben auch die Wolframcarbidspikes. Den Ice Spiker find ich gut, mal abgesehen davon das es ein 2,1er Reifen ist. Wenn man aufs Gewicht wert legt und die Mehrkosten verkraften kann dann halt die Pro Version als Faltreifen. Rollen tut das Ding auch noch brauchbar.

Der genannte Freddies Revenz ist 2,3" breit und wahrscheinlich im Gelände noch etwas angenehmer, aber arschteuer.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (23. Januar 2010)

@all: Danke für Eure Tips! 

@Matthias247: Ja ich bin ein Freund des rutschenden Reifens! Aber lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf - wollte Heute den Radl Rund nochmals fahren, aber es war wohl eher etwas wie Eislaufen! Hab dann nach 30km abgeborchen nochdem 80% nur Eis und Schnee war! Zum Glück bin ich ohne Sturz durchgekommen aber die Geschindigkeit hat sehr darunter gelitten! Durchschnitt ca. 14 km/h.

Dann Schau ich mal was ich mir für einen Reifen anschaff!


----------



## Bartenwal (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich war heute auch auf dem Radelrund unterwegs, mit Nokian Extreme 296. Mein Schnitt war nur aber unwesentlich höher.  Die Reifen halten bei mir 3-4 Winter für den Weg zur Arbeit. Mittlerweile bin ich schon beim 3ten Paar. Bei Komponentix gibt es eine gute Übersicht über Spikereifen.

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## carmin (24. Januar 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> aber arschteuer.


freilich ...
Übrigens, ein teures Hobby wird wieder günstig, wenn man sich ein noch teureres Hobby zulegt .-)

Also nen gut erhaltenen Freddie hätt ich sogar über, wenn Interesse besteht.
(Zwei schon etwas ältere Hakka W240 in 28" auch...)


----------



## slayerrider (24. Januar 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> freilich ...
> Übrigens, ein teures Hobby wird wieder günstig, wenn man sich ein noch teureres Hobby zulegt.



Ein sehr weiser spruch


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Januar 2010)

Hmm, da das ja scheinbar n Trend ist hab ich mich auch mal versucht:





Fazit: Das Stück von der Panzerkaserne bis Dagersheim ist ziemlich nett zugefroren. Brauchbare spuren sind so 10cm breit und es knallt ziemlich von unten. Aber naja, schult die Fahrtechnik und mittlerweile schaff ichs schon ganz brauchbar die Spur zu halten 

Dagersheim->Maichingen ging dann gut. Nachdem ich dort dann (mal wieder) den Weg verloren hab bzw. den falschen Schildern gefolgt bin, bin ich dann frei nach Schnauze zurück gefahren. Bis Maichingen war ich aber immerhin bei 18,5 Durchschnitt 
Die Gesichter der Leute wenn man auf den Eisplatten den Berg runterrollt machen das ganze aber schon fahrenswert. 
Steigungen über 15% auf Schnee machen übrigens überhaupt keinen Spaß, der Reifen kann sich nich entscheiden ob er lieber durchdreht oder doch rückwärts nach unten rollen will. 

Gruß und bis *morgen dann beim Stammtisch*
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (24. Januar 2010)

Also denne

*Montag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch in der Cafebar*

@Matthias

so, Dank dem lieeeeben RA hab ich jetzt auch Spikes 
Wenn auch nur vorne. Aber das hat sich heute bei der Runde echt bewährt.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Also denne
> 
> *Montag, 20:00 Uhr Stammtisch in der Cafebar*
> 
> ...



Hi, 

ich bin morgen beim Stammtisch dabei...

Der Spikereifen vorne reicht voll uns ganz aus, dann braucht man nur noch einen runden Tritt ....

Grüsse ra.


----------



## plusminus (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin froh über meinen Spikereifen am Hinterrad. Gibt einfach ein gutes Gefühl und hier und da wär ich ohne schon gelegen, bzw hätte viel langsamer fahren müssen.... Der Rollwiderstand ist zwar übel, umso mehr freut man sich dann irgendwann wieder einen Albert fahren zu dürfen.

Obs mir morgen zum Stammtisch reicht kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. Bin vorher auf jeden Fall beim Snookern, dann mal schaun.

Grüße
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (24. Januar 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich bin froh über meinen Spikereifen am Hinterrad. Gibt einfach ein gutes Gefühl und hier und da wär ich ohne schon gelegen, bzw hätte viel langsamer fahren müssen.... Der Rollwiderstand ist zwar übel, umso mehr freut man sich dann irgendwann wieder einen Albert fahren zu dürfen.


Stimmt, man muesste immer am Hinterrad ein Spike haben, wenn es glatt ist.
Sonst kann man beim Manualen rutschen .


Ich probiere morgen zu kommen.


----------



## carmin (25. Januar 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Der Rollwiderstand ist zwar übel, umso mehr freut man sich dann irgendwann wieder einen Albert fahren zu dürfen.


... wenn Rollwiderstand im Winter überhaupt ein sinnvolles Thema ist 

Ich sag ja gar nicht, dass man Spikes hinten nie bräuchte (lag die Tage auch schon auf dem Hintern bzw musste eine mittlere Steigung schon schieben) aber denke doch, dass, wer nur 50% investieren möchte, durch Spikes nur vorn schon 90% des Nutzens hat.

Egal wie, Sicherheit wird immer ein Kompromiss sein.  Bewerte sie trotzdem meist höher als Komfort/Preis/Optik/Gewicht/... jedenfalls am Bike, nicht so sehr in der Politik .-)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Januar 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> aber denke doch, dass, wer nur 50% investieren möchte, durch Spikes nur vorn schon 90% des Nutzens hat.



ich glaube Du triffst die Sache genau auf den Punkt. Der Aussage schließe ich mich an. 

Ich bin am Freitag eine 50 km Runde über Feuerbach auf 90 % vereisten Wegen gefahren und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass mir ein Spike Reifen hinten was gebracht hätte.  

Grüsses vom ra.


----------



## cafescup (25. Januar 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Ich sag ja gar nicht, dass man Spikes hinten nie bräuchte (lag die Tage auch schon auf dem Hintern bzw musste eine mittlere Steigung schon schieben) aber denke doch, dass, wer nur 50% investieren möchte, durch Spikes nur vorn schon 90% des Nutzens hat.




Interessante Theorie, das würde bedeuten wenn man 100% investiert, hat man nur 10% mehr Nutzen als bei einer 50% Investition.
Und da man Schwabe ist, ist das ein optimales Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis.

Aber ich stimme dem Carmin ebenfalls zu.

Greetz und bis später am Stammtisch.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Januar 2010)

Falsch, 11,111... %


----------



## carmin (25. Januar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Interessante Theorie, das würde bedeuten wenn man 100% investiert, hat man nur 10% mehr Nutzen als bei einer 50% Investition.
> Und da man Schwabe ist, ist das ein optimales Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis.


Und weil das Phänomen so häufig ist, hat es sogar einen Namen bekommen ;-)

Ähm übrigens, hat jemand zufällig 28"-Laufräder (Trekking, so 24 mm breit, vorn und/oder hinten) rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht und loshaben will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (25. Januar 2010)

@ Carmin

ich könnte Dir da evtl. günstig was besorgen. Denke mal mit Deore-Naben.
Was möchtest Du denn max. dafür ausgeben?

Grüsse Jürgen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. Januar 2010)

Howdie zusammen, 

ich geh morgen früh für ca. 2 Std. Schneebiken (vorwiegend Fortwege). Kommt jemand mit?

Start zwischen 9.30 h und 10.00 h irgendwo in BB, wo können wir ausmachen.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## cafescup (31. Januar 2010)

Hi @ ALL

so wie sieht`s aus?

*Montag, 01.02. Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Ich habe auch noch Neuigkeiten.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## cycle-lisa (1. Februar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hi @ ALL
> 
> so wie sieht`s aus?
> 
> ...



bevor du allein dein bier schlürfst, binich dabei! lg


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Februar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch Neuigkeiten.


Du machst es aber spannend, muss ich wohl tatsächlich heute abend vorbeikommen 

PS: Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon, dass man bei Daimler DownHill studieren kann?


----------



## plexi32 (4. Februar 2010)

immer dieses neudeutsch.... ich hab damals noch BergAb studiert. 

Wie schauts aus mit euren Ergebnissen von der Leistungsmessung gestern? Ich bin soweit recht zufrieden und weiss nun was ich machen muss. Es gab doch mal irghendwo so ein Trikot mit der Aufschrift GA1, nicht wahr.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Golden_Willow (4. Februar 2010)

plexi32 schrieb:


> immer dieses neudeutsch.... ich hab damals noch BergAb studiert.
> 
> Wie schauts aus mit euren Ergebnissen von der Leistungsmessung gestern? Ich bin soweit recht zufrieden und weiss nun was ich machen muss. Es gab doch mal irghendwo so ein Trikot mit der Aufschrift GA1, nicht wahr.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht wer du bist!

Ja ich bin auch zufrieden soweit, dafür das ich die letzte Zeit nicht viel gemacht habe und jetzt weiß ich das ich bis jetzt GA1 zu niedrig trainiert habe!!!Meine Pulswerte sind höher!
Bis dann!!!


----------



## plexi32 (4. Februar 2010)

Hi,

war vormittags nach Lisa dran. Da haben wir uns wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen. Ich war mal irgendwann mit meinem Rennrad am eurem Treffpunkt an der KAserne und bin dann aber alleine weiter gefahren.

Mal schauen vielleicht komme ich es ja mal bei euch mitzufahren (obwohl ich viel lieber rennrad fahre!

Gruß


----------



## eisenzwerg (4. Februar 2010)

AAh, dann bist du also der Kollege vom Alb oder?


----------



## plexi32 (4. Februar 2010)

genau;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo rundum

ist jemand von Euch an einer Tchibo Schuhsohlenheizung interessiert?
Bekomme von Tchibo komplett neue Akkus. Die Sohle kann passend zugeschnitten werden und bei meiner Schuhgröße gibts noch viel Material das man abtragen kann.

Bei Interesse einfach PN oder Mail an mich.

Grüße
+-


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (7. Februar 2010)

Moin, 

hätte noch jemand Lust heute Nachmittag gegen 14.00 h / 14.30 h eine Runde zu fahren?

Bis später 
ra.


----------



## plusminus (7. Februar 2010)

Es gibt noch mehr zu verkaufen. Bevors in den Bikemarkt wandert hier vorab für euch:

XTR 970 Kurbel 175mm 44-32-22 inkl Werkzeuge und Innenlager - 250
XTR 971 Umwerfer - 55 (passende Schellenadapter werden bei Bedarf beigelegt)
XTR 972 GS Shadow Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig - 85
XTR 970 Trigger re/li inkl Züge - 90

Die Preise sind 10 - 20% unter HS Preisniveau. Alle Teile komplett neu und unbenutzt.

Desweiteren gäbs noch nen LRS.
DT Hügi240disc Naben schwarz 32H und für 6 Loch Bremsscheiben.
FRM333 Felgen schwarz (320g/Felge) die hintere Felge hat ne kleine Delle die laut Fachmeinung absolut unbedenklich ist
DT Aerolite Speichen in Schwarz
DT Alu Prolock Nippel in rot
Möglich wäre noch die Dreingabe einer wenig gefahrenen XTR Kassette so wie der sündhaft leichten Tune Spanner. Preisvorstellungen bitte Mailen.

Grüße
+-


----------



## cafescup (8. Februar 2010)

Hi @ ALL

so wie sieht`s aus?

*Montag, 08.02. Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar*

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DieRoteZora (8. Februar 2010)

bei mir wirds heute leider nichts... werde noch eine weile auf arbeit verbringen und irgendwann muss ich auch noch dringend wäsche waschen.........


----------



## Deleted 147393 (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin dabei, vielleicht kannst daa Geheimnis von letzter Woche nochmals lüften!

Gruß der von der Alb!


----------



## cafescup (15. Februar 2010)

Hi @ ALL

so wie sieht`s aus?

*Montag, 15.02. Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar*

Leider kann ich aber nicht sagen, ob in der Cafebar Fasching gefeiert wird und wir einen Platz bekommen.

*Könnte jemand evtl anrufen und einen Platz reservieren?
*
Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DaBoom (15. Februar 2010)

> Die Cafe Bar bleibt am Rosenmontag geschlossen!





> Legendär ist der Rosenmontag, gleich nach dem Umzug übernehmen die Narren das Brauhaus und es kann gefeiert werden.


----------



## cafescup (15. Februar 2010)

@ ALL

Da die *Cafebar heute geschlossen* hat, machen wir mal eine Woche Pause und sehen uns dann wieder am 22.02.

Danke DaBoom

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich schon beschuldigt werde so ruhig zu sein schreib ich auch mal wieder was 
Habt ihr diesen Thread hier verfolgt? Sind einige interessante Sachen bezüglich Pumptracks aufgeschrieben bzw. verlinkt. Vielleicht ganz interessant wenn wir demnächst was bauen wollen. Die 10$ für das Ebook mit den Tips und Beispielkursen könnte man sicher auch noch ausgeben.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## slayerrider (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe schonmal bei jemand in das Buch geschaut, alles gut erklärt. Aber das ist nicht das Problem. Selbst für ordentliche Bauer ist ein Pumptrack eine richtige Herausforderung...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (18. Februar 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich habe schonmal bei jemand in das Buch geschaut, alles gut erklärt. Aber das ist nicht das Problem. Selbst für ordentliche Bauer ist ein Pumptrack eine richtige Herausforderung...



....vor allen Dingen wenn man permanent die Hinweise in der Anleitung ignoriert.....


----------



## cafescup (18. Februar 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ....vor allen Dingen wenn man permanent die Hinweise in der Anleitung ignoriert.....



Lass mich einen draufsetzen: Und keinen Plan vorher macht


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Februar 2010)

Ist auch schlimm wenn man Bücher nicht nur kaufen muss oder evtl. noch die Bilder anschauen, sondern dann auch tatsächlich lesen muss 

Gruß
Matthias

PS/Spam: Braucht jemand ein paar Snowboardschuhe in Größe 42 2/3? Dann möglichst schnell bei mir melden.


----------



## cafescup (20. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Eigentlich wollte ich morgen ne Runde GA1 fahren gehen, aber gerade war ich im Wald und da war auf den Wegen ziemlich viele Eisplatten.

Da ich aber gerade irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf blaue Flecken und Beulen habe, würde ich lieber um ca. 14:00 Uhr ein wenig mit dem Dirt fahren gehen.

Der Francois und evtl. der Ra. wären auch mit dabei. 

Hat sonst noch jemand Lust??


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo cafescup,

wir sind vorhin schon ne GA Runde gefahren, geht eigentlich sehr gut wenn man weiß wohin (ich tus nich )
Die Radwege in Richtung Herrenberg waren z.B. super frei, da brauchts auch keine Spikes. 
Wenns mich nicht noch plötzlich zerbröselt würd ich morgen auch wieder ne Runde fahren.

@+-: Sporttracks hat mir Durchschnittspuls 115 berechnet, hätte wohl nich soviel Windschatten lutschen dürfen 

Danke nochmal an Nadine und aka für Cafe und Kuchen, hab dadurch die Rückfahrt gut überstanden.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cafescup (20. Februar 2010)

@ ALL

also dann, hab auch mit Mandy gesprochen.

Nun denn, wir würden um 14:00 Uhr nun doch eine *GA1*Runde 
(ja Matthias GA1 ) auf Radwegen drehen.

Als Treffpunkt könnten wir den Frechdax nehmen.

Wer ist noch mit dabei??

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (20. Februar 2010)

@matthias: Vermutlich mittelt Deine Höllenmaschine den Puls über den gesamten Tag  Einige Stunden Schlaf gleichen dann locker 2,5h Puls 170 aus.

@jürgen: der Matthias ist heute schon G1 gefahren, da sollte er Eure Runde morgen ordentlich überstehen 

Grüße
+-, der noch nicht weiß ob/wann er morgen fährt.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Februar 2010)

@cafescup: Ok, bin dabei. Wäre aber nicht schlecht wenn du/ihr euch morgen schon halbwegs überlegt wos dann lang gehen soll. Für zuviel wegdiskussion ists immer noch zu kalt 
Wie lange habt ihr geplant? 

@+-: Naja, fast. Der Kuchenstop von 40 Minuten bei Puls 0 und die unfeiwillige Pause in Gärtringen haben den Ausgleich gebraucht. Ohne das ganze wärs im Schnitt allerdings immer noch knapp unter dem Beginn des G1 Bereichs gewesen. 
> 170 war auch garnich so oft dabei. 

Kannst dich ja noch melden wenn du morgen noch was machen willst, evtl. auch nur KB 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (21. Februar 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> also dann, hab auch mit Mandy gesprochen.
> 
> ...



icke


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Februar 2010)

Zwei GA1 Runden dieses Wochenende 






Irgendwie kapier ich die Definition von GA1 wohl immer noch nich, oder es heißt halt doch *geht alles* 
Bitte nich falsch verstehen, war beides OK.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## slayerrider (21. Februar 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> ....vor allen Dingen wenn man permanent die Hinweise in der Anleitung ignoriert.....





cafescup schrieb:


> Lass mich einen draufsetzen: Und keinen Plan vorher macht



Hmmmm, ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass irgendjemand den aber fahren konnte


----------



## plusminus (22. Februar 2010)

stammt der Tisch heute?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Februar 2010)

Ja!


----------



## cafescup (22. Februar 2010)

@ ALL

*Montag, 22.02. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. Februar 2010)

Ich


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. Februar 2010)

Ich leider nicht


----------



## DieRoteZora (22. Februar 2010)

bin auch da...


----------



## plusminus (22. Februar 2010)

Ich wohl eher nicht..... Snookern ist gerade geplatzt. Hab noch überlegt mitm Radel rüberzueiern aber ich brauch einfach mal einen richtigen Ruhetag.

Euch viel Spaß!

+-


----------



## cafescup (24. Februar 2010)

@ ALL

ich habe noch eine *nagelneue Kind Shock Sattelstütze i950 R in 30,9mm und 400mm Länge incl. dem 2010er Remotehebel* abzugeben.
Preis wäre 175.- Euro

Bei Interesse bitte PN schicken


----------



## la bourde (26. Februar 2010)

@Matthias247: Iron Horse 6 point ...


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

wer hat Lust und Zeit die DIMB MTB-Trailscout Ausbildung mitzumachen. Wir haben noch die Option auf einen Teilnehmerplatz und zwar:

_12.06. bis 15.06.: MTB Trailscout in Frammersbach / Spessart.
Achtung Austragungsorte: 2009 war Frammersbach der klare Sieger in Sachen Service-Mentalität. Sandra vom Bikewald Spessart und Tommi vom Landhotel Kessler richten wieder an und wir freuen uns und kommen gern._

http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/ausschreibungen10/ausschreibung_ts8 frammersbach 2010.pdf

Cafescup wird auch hingehen, man ist also nicht alleine und eine Fahrgemeinschaft dorthin könnte man auch bilden

Bitte gebt schnell Bescheid sofern Interesse besteht. Ich denke wir können die Option auf den Platz noch bis Anfang / Mitte nächste Woche halten. 

Grüsse ra.


----------



## cafescup (26. Februar 2010)

@ Hi zusammen,

*morgen um 15:00 Uhr* treffen sich Ra.; Slayerrider; Francois und meine Person am *Eingang zum Böblinger Hallenbad *mit den Dirt-Bikes um über die Ansprüche und der evtl. Einteilung vom Bikepark zu sprechen.

Anschließend werden wir noch mit den Räder a bissl Spaß haben.

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat kann gerne dazu kommen.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (27. Februar 2010)

ich bin am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (28. Februar 2010)

@ ALL
*
Montag, 01.03. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei.

Bie ist es noch nicht sicher ob ich kommen kann, wenn, dann wird es aber später

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (28. Februar 2010)

So wie es bisher aussieht bin ich dabei. Nach Unzeiten mal wieder.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. März 2010)

Ich werde vorbei kommmen


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. März 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## cafescup (6. März 2010)

Hi,

na das mit dem Biken wird wohl nichts 

Da bleibt nur das Warten auf besseres Wetter.

Aber

*Montag, 08.03. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## eisenzwerg (6. März 2010)

Ich nicht, bin wieder drüben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (6. März 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> na das mit dem Biken wird wohl nichts


wie mans nimmt...  Komm grad ausm Wald; in dem Neuschnee und ohne Autospuren oder Fußdapper machts eigentlich voll Spaß.  Freilich sieht man danach aus wie ein Schneemann, fehlt nur noch die Karotte.


----------



## cafescup (6. März 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> wie mans nimmt...  Komm grad ausm Wald; in dem Neuschnee und ohne Autospuren oder Fußdapper machts eigentlich voll Spaß.  Freilich sieht man danach aus wie ein Schneemann, fehlt nur noch die Karotte.



 Und Karotten mag ich nicht. Da ich aber gerade ein knöchliges Problem habe ist das mir zu riskant.
Ich habe die Nase voll vom pausieren


----------



## Duck (7. März 2010)

Last Night-Ride ..........for this winter time.

Hallo,

so, endlich neigt sich die Zeit der Dunkelheit dem Ende zu. Grund genug die Winterzeit mit einem letzten Night-Ride zu verabschieden und die Sommerzeit mit einem kleinen Fest zu begrüssen. 

Wir werden am Freitag den 19.03 um 19.00 h zu einer 2 bis max 3 stündigen Tour starten. Eine gute Beleuchtung und etwas Fahrkönnen sind mitzubringen, wir fahren nebst Feld/ und Waldwegen auch den ein oder anderen Single-Trail. 

Nach der Tour zünden wir auf unserem RKV-Vereinsgelände ein Feurerchen an und setzten uns gemütlich zusammen. Getränke können gegen ein kleine Obulus erstanden werden, Grillgut muß ggf. selber mitgebracht werden. Klamotten zum Wechseln und das Grillgut kann man vor der Tour im Vereinsheim deponieren. 

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am RKV-Vereinsheim im Röhrerweg 21 (bei der Pizzaria Da Gianni)
www.rkv-boeblingen.de
Bei besonders schlechtem Wetter kann die Tour abgesagt werden!!
Sofern Ihr Fragen habt, kurze Mail an [email protected]

Alle die sich eine solche Tour zutrauen sind herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## slayerrider (7. März 2010)

Yeah, dass du hier auchmal auftauchst.
Ich musste sogar erst mal checken, dass du du bist.
soviel von meiner Seite als sinnvollen post...


----------



## cycle-lisa (9. März 2010)

Hallo Sportler, Radfahrer und LÃ¤ufer,


Es gibt wieder einen Laktat leistungstest in schÃ¶naich. Vom 25.3 ab 17  bis 26.3  open end. Auf dem Fahrrad oder auf dem Laufband wer mÃ¶chte. Wie letztes mal 89,-â¬/person incl. Trainingsplan und 60,-â¬ ohne trainngsplan. Je nach anmeldungszahlen findet es statt und ich schicke euch die einzelne termine dann raus.  Und wenns gehtâs gleich ungefÃ¤hr wann ihr zeit habt...

vg lisa


----------



## cafescup (14. März 2010)

@ ALL

*Montag, 15.03. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei.

Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich kommen kann, wenn, dann wird es aber später.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (14. März 2010)

Wenn ich morgen wieder halbwegs fit bin würde ich vorbei kommen. 

Nördlich von Würzburg scheints schon halbwegs schneefrei zu sein, da hoffe ich mal das es bei uns gegen Ende der Woche genauso ist. So langsam muss doch mal wieder was gehen ...


----------



## ChiliRider (14. März 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> *Montag, 22.03. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*



Hi zusammen,
wie sieht es denn mit morgen *Montag, den 15.03. und 20Uhr Cafebar* aus?

Ich hätte Zeit und würde kommen.

Gruß Günther


----------



## eisenzwerg (14. März 2010)

Ich nicht, ich bin wieder drüben.


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2010)

Ich bin nicht da am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (15. März 2010)

ChiliRider schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> wie sieht es denn mit morgen *Montag, den 15.03. und 20Uhr Cafebar* aus?
> 
> Ich hätte Zeit und würde kommen.
> ...



Uppssss.

da bin ich wohl im Kalender verrutscht 

*Ich meinte natürlich 15.03. um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar*

Danke Günther


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (15. März 2010)

ich kann leider nicht, darf wieder in die Arbeit und das in die spätschicht!
Trotzdem viel Spaß!!!!!!!


----------



## plusminus (16. März 2010)

Hi,
wohin wird denn die Tour am Freitag gehen? Eher 7M oder westlicher Schönbuch?
Ich stolper vermutlich erst recht spät aus dem Labor und würde mir dann überlegen ob ich noch zu Euch stoße!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (16. März 2010)

Ínfos zur Tour in anderen Thread.
Leider ist grade Jemand abgesprungen und jetzt ist unklar wo wir hin fahren.
Allerdings würde ich jetzt mal gefühls mässig Richtung Stuttgart sagen.


----------



## cafescup (20. März 2010)

@ ALL

*Montag, 22.03. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (21. März 2010)

Wollen wir morgen nich lieber zur Waschanlage? Ich hätte Bedarf


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. März 2010)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Matthias247 (27. März 2010)

Da hier ja alle so neugierig sind 

So wird die Marathonsaison 2010 bestritten:





Eigentlich dachte ich ja orange macht schnell, wurde heute aber schon des Besseren belehrt 

Infolge dessen habe ich einen Hardtail Rahmen und eine Reba zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse meldet euch.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. März 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da hier ja alle so neugierig sind
> 
> So wird die Marathonsaison 2010 bestritten:
> 
> ...



ja ja, der eine sammelt heilige Kreuze, der andere Riesen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. März 2010)

Manch anderer schlägt sich immer noch die "Nächte" um die Ohren.

+-


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (27. März 2010)

Grüß Dich Mathias, liebe Gemeinde

sieht chic aus Dein Giant 
lege aber bitte die vordere Bremsleitung nach innen am Gabelholm.

All: Sieht man sich beim nächsten Stammtisch?

Gruß Olaf

PS: mei neues Merida 96 ist auch fast fertig


----------



## cafescup (28. März 2010)

@ ALL

*Montag, 29.03. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr in der Cafebar
*

*Und zur Info: Die Trikot`s sind da !! *

Bitte gebt bescheid wer kommt, dann kann ich die entsprechenden mitbringen. (Ich bringe "nur" die mit die sich melden, damit ich die Sachen nicht unnötig rumschleppe)


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## GhostRider34 (28. März 2010)

Tach auch,

ich bin der Neue, wenn es nichts ausmacht, dann würde ich mich gern morgen mit an den Stammtisch anschließen...?? Kann man bei der Cafebar irgendwo parken?????

Saludos...


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (28. März 2010)

> Kann man bei der Cafebar irgendwo parken?????



Grüß Dich Goastrider,

ich parke meist auf dem Schloßberg bei der Stadtkirche.

Bis Morgen
Olaf


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Mit Slayerrider gehen wir heute die Stadt moshen (= street fahren).
Termin : 15:30 vor Freshdax.

Jeder kann gern kommen !

Gruss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 147393 (28. März 2010)

Hallo,

kann Dir nur recht geben "ORANGE" macht schnell!





Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da hier ja alle so neugierig sind
> 
> So wird die Marathonsaison 2010 bestritten:
> 
> ...


----------



## la bourde (28. März 2010)

Ich habe endlich gefunden, was ich brauche, um mit euch besser Tour fahren zu koennen:
HIER
Ok, um cafescup und Ra.Bretzeln zu folgen, vielleicht das nicht, sondern bessere Bremse, die kein Fading haben 

Bis morgen.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (28. März 2010)

isch kommé morgän zum Stammtisch...

Bisch morgän
ra.


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2010)

@ ALL


hier nochmals zur Erinnerung:

*Bitte gebt Bescheid wer zum Stammtisch kommt ! *

*Ich bringe "nur" die Trikot`s mit die sich melden!*

3 Rückmeldungen habe ich bisher

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2010)

Komme auch und hätte gerne ein Trikot 

@alb_1974: Mittlerweile glaub ich höchstens noch das grün schnell macht. Oder vielleicht machen auch orangene Naben schnell  
Rahmen tuns jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Komme auch und hätte gerne ein Trikot
> 
> @alb_1974: Mittlerweile glaub ich höchstens noch das grün schnell macht. Oder vielleicht machen auch orangene Naben schnell
> Rahmen tuns jedenfalls nicht.



Schnell machen Deine Beine und nicht das Rad


----------



## stevenscrosser (29. März 2010)

Mit welchen MTB's darf man denn eigentlich bei euch mitmachen ?


----------



## plusminus (29. März 2010)

@matthias: Hügi240/Aerolite/FRM333 - Preis verhandelbar 
@jürgen: korrekt, wenn die Beine dann noch orange sind fährt man fürs Team woba - ein Qualitätssiegel
@stevenscrosser: NOX-Hardtails, was anderes wird bei uns nicht akzeptiert. Hätte uU demnächst eins zu verkaufen  In die Cafebar würde ich ohne Rad reingehen, zu Ausfahrten oder für die Anfahrt zur Cafebar ist alles gern gesehen was DU im Gelände so bewegen kannst, dass es Dir Spaß macht.

+-, der heute Abend evtl au dabei ist.


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mit welchen MTB's darf man denn eigentlich bei euch mitmachen ?




Hallo,

Du kannst mit jedem fahrtüchtigen MTB mitfahren. Ahh auch 29er gehen ebenfalls


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Schnell machen Deine Beine und nicht das Rad


Unglaublich, das von dir zu hören 



stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mit welchen MTB's darf man denn eigentlich bei euch mitmachen ?


Mit grünen oder orangenen. Notfalls aber auch mit blauen oder roten oder einer Mischung aus den vorangegangenen Farben 
Reifen wenn möglich schwarz, über den Typ könnte man hier wohl noch tagelang diskutieren.



plusminus schrieb:


> @matthias: Hügi240/Aerolite/FRM333 - Preis verhandelbar


Haben die n 200W Motor drin? Der hat mir am Samstag scheinbar gefehlt.

Bis heute Abend dann. Ich setz mich auch brav in die Ecke und schäme mich für das gescheiterte Projekt 1000.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (29. März 2010)

@Matthias: Dir stehen doch höchsten 25W zu oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## plusminus (29. März 2010)

matthias247 schrieb:


> haben die n 200w motor drin?



312 w


----------



## cafescup (29. März 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, das von dir zu hören



@ Matthias

ich wollte Dich nur noch etwas animieren  Du hast in der vergangenen Zeit schon seeehr viel erreicht


----------



## luca 2002 (29. März 2010)

@Jürgen 

Ich schau heute abend auch vorbei. Grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 147393 (29. März 2010)

@ Jürgen

also ich bin Heute Abend auch dabei und hätte gerne meine Klamotten!


----------



## plusminus (29. März 2010)

Ich schaffs leider nicht. Meine KB-Runde gerade war schon sehrsehr lang und jetzt noch mal 1,5h nach BB und wieder zurück ist am Ruhetag dann doch zu viel.

Euch viel Spaß!

+-


----------



## carmin (29. März 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @alb_1974: Mittlerweile glaub ich höchstens noch das grün schnell macht.


grün...???  Das wüsst ich


----------



## la bourde (29. März 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Mit welchen MTB's darf man denn eigentlich bei euch mitmachen ?



Sind nur akzeptiert:
- Intense
- Yeti
- Cove
- Iron Horse
- Foes
- Santa Cruz, aber es ist schon grenzwertig

Federgabeln und Dämpfern:
- BOS (empfohlen)
- Elka
- Cane Creek Double Barrel.
- Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup und Vivid nur mit Tuning und Ti Feder.

Breites flaches Lenker (mindestens 750mm).
Slr ti Sattel oder carbonio, aber auf keinen Fall Flow! 
Thomson Sattelstütze, aber kein Set back, und bitte Masterpiece.
Twenty6 Teile sind auch empfohlen.
Truvativ ist komplett verboten ! (mein Gott ich habe das Wort gesagt)

@Slayerrider: habe ich was vergessen ?


@Cafecup: 
Wegen Cannondale:

Sie haben mehr als 20 Jahren Verspätung:


































Laïti, von Michel Laïti, 1988

Und es ist auf jeden viel cooler auf einem Laïti zu sitzen als auf irgendwelchem Cannondale.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. März 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und es ist auf jeden viel cooler auf einem Laïti zu sitzen als auf irgendwelchem Cannondale.


Da ist aber kein BOS dran 

Ich spar dann schonmal auf ein Uzzi mit Double Barrel, Totem, Masterpiece und den übrigen Accessoires - für die Eisdiele 
Außerdem bin ich dafür Iron Horse aus der Liste zu streichen sind immerhin auch Baumarkträder 

PS: Hose und Trikot hab ich vorhin probiert. Passt gut und die Hose macht auchn guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (30. März 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Federgabeln und Dämpfern:
> - BOS (empfohlen)


BOS-Dämpfer am Bike...?  Wie dekadent is das denn...  Oder meintest Du Bosch?


----------



## eisenzwerg (30. März 2010)

Naja, vielleicht als Abgasdämpfer


----------



## Matthias247 (30. März 2010)

Hmm, kann man das an ne Hope Nabe bauen?


----------



## Matthias247 (30. März 2010)

So, habe von jetzt an bis nächsten Dienstag frei 
Wer Lust hat in den nächsten Tagen ne Tour zu fahren kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

N paar Ideen:
- Mauren, Rohrau, Waldfriedhof ... Hohenentringen ...
- Rohr, Kabasee, Bärensee, Solitude, Glemseck, ...

Rahmenbedingungen:
- brauchbares Wetter
- maximal +- SubKB Tempo


----------



## la bourde (30. März 2010)

Slayerrider, ra.brezeln und ich plannen morgen abend zusammen ein bisschen zu fahren, wenn das Wetter korrekt ist.


Wo, mit welchem Fahrrad, und wann genau, ist noch nicht definiert.


----------



## cafescup (30. März 2010)

Na also ich würde gerne morgen vormittag, (ca. 9:30Uhr) vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist i.O.
fahren gehen.

Aaaber morgen abend wäre natürlich auch denkbar, ebenfalls wenn das Wetter passt.

Gegen Street bzw. Fahrtechnik hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (31. März 2010)

Für sehr kurzfristig entschlossene: Starte um 12:00 mit DaBoom in Richtung der beschriebenen Tour Nummer 2. Wer sich noch anschließen will kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## la bourde (31. März 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Slayerrider, ra.brezeln und ich plannen morgen abend zusammen ein bisschen zu fahren, wenn das Wetter korrekt ist.
> 
> 
> Wo, mit welchem Fahrrad, und wann genau, ist noch nicht definiert.



Das Termin steht: 18:00 vor Freshdax, street fahren.

Gruessle,


----------



## cycle-lisa (31. März 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Das Termin steht: 18:00 vor Freshdax, street fahren.
> 
> Gruessle,



geht das mit dem racer auch? dann bin ich dabei,


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

es wird gerade noch parallel ein Gegenvorschlag diskutiert ob wir nicht doch lieber im Wald Trails fahren sollen. Da läßt sich auch einiges für die Fahrtechnik machen .

Wenn sich kein Konsenz finden, können wir auch 2 Gruppen machen. Den Termin um 18.00 h können wir ja schon mal ausmachen, den Ort lass ich aber noch mal offen. 

Bis nachher. 
ra.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (31. März 2010)

Re-Hi, 

ich glaube das Einfachste ist, wir treffen uns um 18.00 h vorm Frechdax, dann können wir immer noch entscheiden wer was machen möchte. 

O.K?
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (31. März 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> geht das mit dem racer auch? dann bin ich dabei,



Wenn dir ne XTR / XX nicht zu schade für son Blödsinn ist geht das bestimmt 





Mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik wärs aber auch nicht passiert


----------



## toddy (31. März 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k627/bashguards.html


----------



## Matthias247 (31. März 2010)

Ja, da bin ich jetzt auch drauf gekommen 
Wobei deine neue Lösung zugegebenermaßen noch etwas hübscher ist.


----------



## cycle-lisa (1. April 2010)

hi

@brezeln: hast du kein handy mehr? ich war zuspät dran und wäre euch entgegen.. aber nächstemal bin ich dabei. sorry

@all: ich habe die bmx bahn bei musberg gefunden. seit 10jahren gibts die schon und ist inoffiziel - aber nur noch solang, bis wir dort waren ;-) die haben mich nämlich runtergeschmissen - mit der bahauptung hier dürfen nur bmx-profis drauf :-(-. also muss ich wohl bischen üben. 

greetz lisa

Ps: habe noch lauffräder zuverkaufen: SLR MAVIC 2010 neu, ZRT-Race gebraucht mit american classic naben 2009.... Magura Gabel MD100 neu, Sättel neu, cross-bremsen  neu, ... Haibike carbon fully 2009, eizelrahmen oder komplett mit XO. Haibike Rennrad neu - alurahmen ultegera. also wer mal lust hat meinen keller aufzuräumen, nur her!


----------



## slayerrider (1. April 2010)

wo ist die BMX Bahn???

Und in Rommelshausen habe ich euch schon solche Mochtegern-Semenuks getroffen, die meinter Profis ONly....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (1. April 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> @all: ich habe die bmx bahn bei musberg gefunden. seit 10jahren gibts die schon und ist inoffiziel - aber nur noch solang, bis wir dort waren ;-) die haben mich nämlich runtergeschmissen - mit der bahauptung hier dürfen nur bmx-profis drauf :-(-. also muss ich wohl bischen üben.


 Hum interressant.
Ich glaube, dass Slayerrider und ich ihnen zeigen sollen, wie man richtig faehrt.


----------



## slayerrider (1. April 2010)

oh gleichzeitig

ich will da fahren


----------



## Matthias247 (1. April 2010)

Ist das das krasse Ding mit den > 20 Tables/Doubles am Stück? 
Da verzichte ich erstmal freiwillig auf ne Starterlaubnis 

Was anderes: Da morgen ja die Wetteraussichten brauchbar sind habe ich vorhin mit cafescup ausgemacht, dass wir morgen ab 13:00 ne Runde in Richtung Schönbuch fahren. Mit Trails, und Tempo max. das was mit 32-11 noch fahrbar ist 
Kommt noch jemand mit? Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den üblichen Real Parkplatz vor.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Matthias247 (1. April 2010)

@Ra: Ist das dein Dachboden?


----------



## carmin (1. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> und Tempo max. das was mit 32-11 noch fahrbar ist


Coole Idee, Touren künftig nicht nach Pulsbereichen, sondern nach Übersetzungsbereichen zu klassifizieren.  Und den Tempomachern nehmen wir einfach die großen Kettenblätter weg 
Bin leider schon auf dem Heimweg dann.


----------



## cafescup (2. April 2010)

@ ALL

*!! NEU!!*

*Montag, 05.04. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00Uhr

im RKV Vereinsheim Böblingen Röhrerweg unter Pizzeria Da Gianni
*

*Vorher treffen wir uns um 18:30 Uhr auf dem RKV Gelände zum Fahrtechnik üben*

Für Getränke ist gesorgt, und wer möchte kann sich oben etwas zum essen holen

Wer ist mit dabei. 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @Ra: Ist das dein Dachboden?



nein, leider nicht. Kann aber noch werden :- )

@Lisa: doch Handy hab ich noch. Kann aber sein, dass ich es vergessen hatte. Wir waren aber bestimmt noch ne 3/4 Stunde vorm Frechdax und haben auf Dich gewartet (bzw. auch auf den Slayerrider der das Zuspätkommen quasi erfunden hat )

Grüsse ra.


----------



## slayerrider (3. April 2010)

naja, ich war um 3/4 noch im Breuninger, da war 1/4 nach schon ne gute Leistung, finde ich zumindest....


----------



## Matthias247 (4. April 2010)

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frech und verkünde mit einer Woche Verspätung die Vollendung von Projekt 1000, genau genommen sinds jetzt 1025.

Gibts morgen noch ne Oster-Abschlussrunde? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (6. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen !


ein Kollege sucht ein gebrauchtes XC Hardtail, goesse L/XL (20").
Ungefaehr 500e.

Hat jemand so was ?


Gruss,


----------



## cafescup (6. April 2010)

@ ALL

*morgen, Mittwoch 07.04.* wollen wir mal wieder die wöchentlichen Ausfahrten starten.

*Treffpunkt: Böblingen Parkplatz Realmarkt im Röhrerweg um 17:30 Uhr*

Ob ich mit dabei sein kann weiß ich bis dato noch nicht.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (6. April 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt: Böblingen Parkplatz Realmarkt im Röhrerweg um 17:30 Uhr*
> 
> Ob ich mit dabei sein kann weiß ich bis dato noch nicht.
> 
> Greetz Cafescup



So passt das aber nicht, wenn Günther morgen in Richtung Bach fahren wolllte 
Würde da mal eher Treffpunkt Panzerkaserne vorschlagen. 17:30 geht für mich in Ordnung, wenn die Mehrheit bei dem guten Wetter aber noch früher starten will könnte ich auch um 17:00 dort sein. 

@la bourde: Naja, hätte n Rahmen in Größe M 
Und ne Reba

Bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## cycle-lisa (6. April 2010)

hi,

musberg könn ma ja mal anfahren. oder ihr fahrt den siebenmühlenradweg bis musberg, kreuzt die strasse und fahrt dann so leicht gradeaus rechts zu den firmen nach hinten. immer bis waldrand um die letzte firma rum und da gleich rechts rein und sofort links auf den trail. den trail folgen,(kreuzt noch nen kl. weg) und dann kommt ihr direkt auf den park. 

viel spass und zeigt denen wos langeht!

@rabrez. sorry, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dass es noch so verspätete gibt. wäre ich natürlich noch zu euch gestoßen. 


Ps: habe noch lauffräder zuverkaufen: SLR MAVIC 2010 neu, ZRT-Race gebraucht mit american classic naben 2009.... Magura Gabel MD100 neu, Sättel neu, cross-bremsen neu, ... Haibike carbon fully 2009, eizelrahmen oder komplett mit XO. Haibike Rennrad neu - alurahmen ultegera. also wer mal lust hat meinen keller aufzuräumen, nur her


----------



## cafescup (6. April 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> *morgen, Mittwoch 07.04.* wollen wir mal wieder die wöchentlichen Ausfahrten starten.
> 
> ...



*!!! Änderung !!!
*


@ ALL

*morgen, Mittwoch 07.04. *wollen wir mal wieder die wöchentlichen Ausfahrten starten.

*Treffpunkt: Böblingen Panzerkaserne am Strommast um 17:30 Uhr
*

Greetz Cafescup
*
Nochwas: Ich hätte ne Syntace P6 Carbonstütze in 27,2 und 400mm Länge zu verkaufen*


----------



## plusminus (6. April 2010)

Fahrt ihr dann ins 7M? Würde es evtl als zweite Trainingseinheit nehmen, aber dann nur ganz piano (zumindest berghoch).
@jürgen: was magst für die Stütze haben? Preisvorstellung gerne per Mail.

Greetz
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (6. April 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> Ps: habe noch lauffräder zuverkaufen: SLR MAVIC 2010 neu, ZRT-Race gebraucht mit american classic naben 2009.... Magura Gabel MD100 neu, Sättel neu, cross-bremsen neu, ... Haibike carbon fully 2009, eizelrahmen oder komplett mit XO. Haibike Rennrad neu - alurahmen ultegera. also wer mal lust hat meinen keller aufzuräumen, nur her


Ich helf dir indem ich alles in meinen Kofferraum pack 
Ach shit, hab ja kein Kombi mehr 

Kommste morgen auch?

@+-: Könnte mir schon vorstellen das es dann (evtl. mit Umweg über die Panzertrails) ins 7M Tal geht. Piano bei dir dürfte immer noch reichen damit der Rest zu kämpfen hat 
Wenn sonst jemand was anderes vorhat, einfach vorschlagen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## GhostRider34 (7. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde zwar gern mitkommen, leider komm ich heut nicht früh genug ausm Geschäft raus... Hoffe es klappt bald mal!!!

Was ist das 7M Tal??????? 

Gruß


----------



## slayerrider (7. April 2010)

Siebenmühlen Tal


----------



## ChiliRider (8. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin morgen mit cafescup *Fahrtechnik* (in der Stadt) üben. 

*Treffpunkt: 16:30 Uhr beim Skaterpark am Baumoval in BB*. 

Hallenbad, Murkenbachschule und ev. noch aufs RKV-Gelände, das sind die weiteren Ziele.

Wer möchte, kann gern mitkommen.

Gruss.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. April 2010)

Hallole,

am Samstag den 10.04 ab 10.00 h gibt es die "Picobello" Veranstaltung auf dem RKV Gelände. Die Hecken müssen geschnitten werden, das Unkraut von den Dirts gemäht udn die Startrampe muss ausgebessert werden. Einige mündliche Zusagen habe ich bereits aber alle RKV Mitglieder und ausdrücklich auch Nicht-Mitglieder sind herzlich willkommen um uns zu unterstützen. 
Nach getaner Arbeit gibt es noch ein leckeres Vesper zur Stärkung. 

Wäre schön wenn Ihr zahlreich erscheint (auch um im Verein präsenz zu demonstrieren)
Grüsse ra.


----------



## cafescup (8. April 2010)

@ ALL

*!! NEU.. nach Anregung mehrerer Personen verlegen wir den Stammtisch zum RKV !!*

Wir treffen uns *immer Montags ab 18:30 Uhr auf dem RKV-Gelände in Böblingen im Röhrerweg*
unter der Pizzeria Da Gianni.
Dort trainieren wir zuerst Fahrtechnik auf dem Gelände. Im Anschluss gehen wir um ca. 20:00 Uhr
in den Vereinsraum zu plaudern. Wenn jemand etwas essen möchte kann er/sie sich etwas von oben holen.

*Bei gutem Wetter haben wir auch die Gelegenheit draußen zu grillen.*

Sollte das Wetter einmal schlecht sein findet dort der Stammtisch erst um 20:00 Uhr statt.

Greetz Cafescup

*Wer Lust hat kann gerne mit dazu kommen und sich alles einmal anschauen.*


----------



## fabi.l. (9. April 2010)

servus, 
wie lange seid ihr denn am samstag auf beim bike-park?
ich könnte nämlich erst gegen nachmittag, ca. 15 uhr.
mfg fabi


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (9. April 2010)

Hi Fabi,

genau kann ich es nicht sagen, ich hoffe aber (vorausgesetzt wir sind zahlreich genug) dass wir so gegen 13.00 h fertig sind. 

Grüsse 
ra.



fabi.l. schrieb:


> servus,
> wie lange seid ihr denn am samstag auf beim bike-park?
> ich könnte nämlich erst gegen nachmittag, ca. 15 uhr.
> mfg fabi


----------



## fabi.l. (9. April 2010)

bleibt ihr trotzdem noch, wenn ihr fertig seid, dass ich weiß, ob ich nachmittags ned umsonst den ganzen berg hochtrettel 
wie gesagt, würde dann gerne gegen 15-16 uhr kommen, wenns klar geht.
mfg fabi


----------



## slayerrider (9. April 2010)

also du wohnst am Tannenberg und wo gibt es dann bitte zwischen Tannenberg und Rkv einen Berg????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.l. (9. April 2010)

kennst du nicht dieses steile stück von der tankstelle bis zum rkv?^^
neinnein, war ja ironisch gemeint


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. April 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin echt begeistert, das hat doch richtig gut heute geklappt, wir haben echt was wegschafft und mit so vielen Leuten hat's auch noch Spass gemacht. 
Ich bin zwar leider für 2 Wochen wieder nicht da aber ich halte die Idee sich immer Montags um 18.30 h zum Biken, Builden und anschließend Bieren zu treffen für genial. 
Vielleicht kann man ja auch was am Pumptrack bauen. 

Bis bald 
ra.


----------



## cycle-lisa (11. April 2010)

he, hat noch jeman lust auf ie schnelle 2h zufahren, locker grundlage trails? würde in 15min los, könnt au anrufen 01717732816

vg


----------



## Matthias247 (11. April 2010)

Wenn du den Regen mal abstellst gerne. Jaja, ich weiß, Warmduscher und so ....
Hab nichtmal mehr n ganzes Schutzblech, das hat den letzten Hinterradkontakt nicht überlebt


----------



## eisenzwerg (11. April 2010)

So, ich bin dann auch mal wieder im Schwabenland angekommen! Wer würde denn Dienstag nachmittag so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr fahren gehen wollen? Ich muß allerdings vermelden das ich schon etwas länger nicht mehr auf dem Esel war also bitte keine Wunder erwarten!

Zwerg


----------



## fabi.l. (11. April 2010)

hi zwerg, ich hätte vlt. zeit am dienstag, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher. cih schreib einfach nochmal wenns klar ist.
mfg fabi


----------



## eisenzwerg (11. April 2010)

Jepp


----------



## carmin (11. April 2010)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Ich muß allerdings vermelden das ich schon etwas länger nicht mehr auf dem Esel war also bitte keine Wunder erwarten!


Welche Wunder dürften wir denn erwarten, wenn in letzter Zeit öfter auf dem Esel gewesen wärst?


----------



## cycle-lisa (11. April 2010)

hi stubenhocker,

das wetter war noch voll genial, 3h hw5 kaum matsch. tolle sonne, 

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (12. April 2010)

@ ALL


*Der Stammtisch findet auf Grund der Unbeständigkeit heute um 19:00 Uhr
im Vereinsheim statt. *

*Vorher wird niemand auf dem Gelände anwesend sein !!*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (13. April 2010)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Wer würde denn Dienstag nachmittag so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr fahren gehen wollen?



Könnt ihr noch bescheid geben wann und wo genau ihr startet? Wenns dann trocken ist würde ich heute abend auch ne Runde fahren, aber die Uhrzeiten schaff ich vermutlich sowieso nicht.


----------



## cycle-lisa (13. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr noch bescheid geben wann und wo genau ihr startet? Wenns dann trocken ist würde ich heute abend auch ne Runde fahren, aber die Uhrzeiten schaff ich vermutlich sowieso nicht.



hi,

ich wäre au dabei,

vg


----------



## fabi.l. (13. April 2010)

also so wies bis jetzt ausschaut, treffen wir uns um 18 uhr am radladen in holzgerlingen, wo plusminus , wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab arbeitet, aber auf jedenfall um 18 uhr am fahrradladen in holzgerlingen, ich weiß nur selbst noch nicht welcher, aber ihr wahrscheinlich^^
mfg und bis heut abend fabi


----------



## DaBoom (13. April 2010)

ich bin mal so frei, euch auf die Sprünge zu helfen:
http://fratelli-cycle.de/kontakt.html


----------



## Matthias247 (13. April 2010)

18:00 Fratelli wird auch schon knapp, aber ich versuchs mal. Welche Richtung fahrt ihr? Schaichtal+ invers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (13. April 2010)

falls jemand früher will, würd um 16.00 fahrn. 
vg


----------



## eisenzwerg (13. April 2010)

Hat sich erledigt da ich Zahnschmerzen habe. Fahren fällt also heute für mich flach.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. April 2010)

Info von +-: Er ist NICHT am Fratelli. Somit ist jetzt evtl. nur Fabi auf dem Weg dorthin.
Wer heute noch mitfahren will ruft am besten mich oder Lisa noch an.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (13. April 2010)

Mal was anderes,

Was habt Ihr für einen Bowdenzugschneider, hab mich Heute den ganzen Abend mit einem rum geärgert und die neuen Schaltzüge sind immer noch nicht drin!

Gruß der von der Alb!


----------



## DaBoom (13. April 2010)

@alb_1974
guter Seitenschneider oder den Schnapper von Shimano
XTR Züge fransen wegen der Beschichtung nicht so schnell aus


----------



## Deleted 147393 (13. April 2010)

Ich dachte der Bowdenzugschneider den ich hatte wäre ausreichend!
Ich schaff alles nur nicht die Zughülle ab zu schneiden!

Die XTR Zügehülle will ich ja kürzen!!



DaBoom schrieb:


> @alb_1974
> guter Seitenschneider oder den Schnapper von Shimano
> XTR Züge fransen wegen der Beschichtung nicht so schnell aus


----------



## Matthias247 (13. April 2010)

Ich hab irgendson Teil aus nem Billigkomplettwerkzeugkoffer. Vermute mal noch 30 mal kürzen und dann ist er stumpf Aber wer XTR fährt kann sich bestimmt auch das passende Park Tool Equipment leisten 

Lisa: Ich habs dann doch noch auf 70km geschafft. Gegen Ende hat mich dann aber der Hunger heimgetrieben. War wohl doch stellenweise anstrengend


----------



## plusminus (13. April 2010)

@lb: kommse du su di fratelli. macha ma schnippi schnapp unne di sug isse ab.

klappt demnächst bestimmt mal mit ner Tour ab Holzi, aber heute war ich einfach mal oberunfit (nein bitte keine Kommentare wen ich in diesem Zustand immer noch kaputtfahren könnte).

Greetz
+-, der hofft am WE in Münsingen wieder gut Druck aufm Pedal zu haben


----------



## DaBoom (14. April 2010)

schneidet die SP41 zuverlässig. Mit der Aussparung, die vor dem Griff, kann man die Hülle wieder in Form bringen


----------



## carmin (14. April 2010)

Also soweit ich Zugaußenhüllen kenne (vielleicht gips ja noch andere), haben die doch ein "Skelett" aus einem zu einer Schraubenlinie (manche sagen "Spirale" dazu) gewickelten Draht.  Wenn man mit der Schneide eines Seitenschneiders nun nicht irgendwie draufdrückt, sondern zunächst mal zwischen die Windungen dringt, um den Draht erst auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite abzuschneiden, dann bleibt doch die runde Form der Windungen (zumindest auf einer Seite) erhalten und man kann sich das Geld für Spezialwerkzeuge sparen ... ok, die Investition in einen gescheiten Seitenschneider lohnt sich natürlich immer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

ein kleines Video, das uns für unsere nächsten Enduro Tours inspirieren kann:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10695528"]Chris Akrigg[/ame]

Und wenn ihr noch Zeit habt:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10679013"]Thomas Remvik Aasen zeigt euch wie man trial smooth fährt, und in Full HD bitte[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10849190"]2. Teile[/ame]


----------



## cycle-lisa (15. April 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> @lb: kommse du su di fratelli. macha ma schnippi schnapp unne di sug isse ab.
> 
> klappt demnächst bestimmt mal mit ner Tour ab Holzi, aber heute war ich einfach mal oberunfit (nein bitte keine Kommentare wen ich in diesem Zustand immer noch kaputtfahren könnte).
> 
> ...



hi, dann musstr du aber früher schlafen gehn, bis samstag


----------



## Matthias247 (15. April 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> ein kleines Video, das uns für unsere nächsten Enduro Tours inspirieren kann:


Das erste hatte ich vor n paar Tagen auch erst gesehen und fands eindrucksvoll, dass man sogar ein Rad mit soviel Federweg und der Geometrie noch so krass bewegen kann. Da hab ich ja garkeine Ausrede mehr das ich mit meinem nichts hinbekomm 



cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi, dann musstr du aber früher schlafen gehn, bis samstag


Du hast dir dann wohl fürs Wochenende auch nicht allzuviel vorgenommen


----------



## Personaltrainer (15. April 2010)

Die Hohe Kunst des Freeridens


----------



## fabi.l. (16. April 2010)

nabend zusammen,
max(meldet sich vlt. heut auch noch im forum an) und ich gehen am sonntag mittag mtb. wir haben da ein paar echt gute trail entdeckt, und würden die gerne nochmal fahren, danach lassen wir uns auch gerne neue zeigen, hauptsache viele trails 

wer mitwill, wir treffen uns um 10.30 am sonntag aufm realparkplatz, würden uns freuen, wenn wer mitkommen würde.

mfg fabi


----------



## eisenzwerg (16. April 2010)

Da bin ich schon laufen. Mist!


----------



## slayerrider (17. April 2010)

wir sind jetzt beim rkv wenn jemand bock hat darf er gerne kommen.


----------



## Laktat Junkie (17. April 2010)

fabi.l. schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> max(meldet sich vlt. heut auch noch im forum an) und ich gehen am sonntag mittag mtb. wir haben da ein paar echt gute trail entdeckt, und würden die gerne nochmal fahren, danach lassen wir uns auch gerne neue zeigen, hauptsache viele trails
> 
> wer mitwill, wir treffen uns um 10.30 am sonntag aufm realparkplatz, würden uns freuen, wenn wer mitkommen würde.
> ...


 
"Trails Biken" klingt erst ma gar net so schlecht. Zumal ja für morgen Top-Wetter angesagt ist. Aber gibt's bei Euch net auch nen paar Spätaufsteher? Dann würden meine Weisungsbefugte und ich uns mal wieder anschließen wollen.

Abfahrt so gegen 12 +- ne halbe Stunde ab Böblingen (wir haben ja noch die Anfahrt ab Aidlingen) wäre uns sehr genehm ! 

Wie schauts aus? Wäre da jemand dabei?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## max_k (17. April 2010)

so hallo zusammen,
ich bin besagter max der morgen mit fabi biken geht ... 

12 würde für mich auch passen aber fabi hat glaub nich so lange zeit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiliRider (17. April 2010)

@ALL

Wegen der Abwesenheit des "Cheffes" der Aufruf heute von mir:

*Montag, 19. April ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar.*


Wer ist mit dabei? Termine und Touren der nächsten Zeit sollten mal besprochen werden.


Gruß Chilirider


----------



## cafescup (17. April 2010)

ChiliRider schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> Wegen der Abwesenheit des "Cheffes" der Aufruf heute von mir:
> 
> ...




So bin wieder im Lande aber platt.

*Wichtig ist !!! Ich nix Cheffes !!!* 

Morgen bin ich leider nicht mit dabei , da ich noch zu fertig bin.
Ich werde meine Kilometer nächste Woche in Österreich abspulen.
Wer Österreich nicht kennt, das ist der östliche Vorort von Deutschland

Also dann viel Spaß zusammen

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (17. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

ich wollte eigentlich den Stammtisch im Verein, damit wir vorher ein bisschen fahren können...

So ein pumptrack wäre auch nicht schlecht dort:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kddRT_1JRk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- leelikesbikes.com - First laps on new Sea Otter pro pump track[/nomedia]


Gruss,


----------



## fabi.l. (17. April 2010)

hi @ all
park+stammtisch im verein fände ich auch besser.
und der pumptrack iss auch geil, wobei er sehr anspruchsvoll aussieht...
mfg fabi
ps.: ich würde morgen schon gerne um 10.30 los. vielleicht langts ja doch noch wem mitzukommen.


----------



## Laktat Junkie (18. April 2010)

O.K. Wir fahren dann gegen 12 von hier aus los. Vielleicht klappt's ja dann demnächst.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## la bourde (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen !


heute war ich in Sindelfingen, bzw. im Notfallaufnahme ! 
Ich habe gestern noch ein kleines 3.6-Fußgelenk-whip geschafft.
Glücklicherweise ist es nichts schlimmeres, aber kein Fahrrad für mich die 2 nächste Wochen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am 2. Mai wieder fahren kann.

Ich komme vlt. morgen, wenn es besser ins Geschäft läuft, und wenn der Stammtisch im Cafe bar statt findet (sonst ist es zu weit für mein Fußgelenk ).

Viele Gruesse,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (19. April 2010)

*Na dann Gute Besserung* mein Lieber 

Ich melde mich morgen abend mal per Mail o. Skype bei Dir.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. April 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> 
> heute war ich in Sindelfingen, bzw. im Notfallaufnahme !
> ...



Hi, 

von mir auch gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder gesund. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nächstes Wochenende wieder nach Hause komme, mit der Aschewolke ist das gar nicht so gewiss. 

bon courage et a +

ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. April 2010)

Also von mir aus können wir auch Stammtisch auf dem Vereinsgelände machen, müsste halt jemand aufsperren. Ansonsten komm ich aber auch in die cafebar.

@la bourde: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (19. April 2010)

Also ich wäre Heute Abend auch dabei, ob es mir 19Uhr reicht kann nicht sagen!

Bitte im Forum hinterlassen wo wir uns treffen!


----------



## ChiliRider (19. April 2010)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist niemand da, der einen Schlüssel für das RKV-Vereinsheim hat. Falls doch, dann bitte posten.

Bis später....



ChiliRider schrieb:


> *Montag, 19. April ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar.*


----------



## la bourde (19. April 2010)

Du hast recht ChiliRider, niemand hat den Schluessel.


----------



## slayerrider (19. April 2010)

ich habe einen. ABer mich hat ja niemand gefragt....
und ich dachte das nur La bourde wollte sonst niemand....


----------



## la bourde (19. April 2010)

Ne, wir sprechen ueber den Schuessel fuer den Vereinraum.
Den hast du nicht, oder ?

Sonst haette ich auch ihn gehabt.

Gruss,

PS: fabi.l hatte auch Lust, frag ihm ob er nicht farhen will.


----------



## slayerrider (19. April 2010)

zuspät ich war dann schon weg....

Aber vlt. hat morgen ja jemand Lust. Ich bin irgendwann nach 19Uhr wahrscheinlich da.


----------



## eisenzwerg (19. April 2010)

Hallo Gummibärenbande

Ich habe vor am Mittwoch gegen 18 Uhr meine persönliche Einstiegsrunde für dieses Jahr zu starten. Gedacht hatte ich an so ca. zwei Stunden Kaba Bärenschlößchen, Solitude und zurück mit vielleicht ein paar kleinen Umwegen. Startpunkt wäre die Panzerkaserne.

Wer kommt mit?

P.S.: 
Für unsere Karbonfetischisten noch ein kleines Leckerli.

http://www.bustedcarbon.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (20. April 2010)

Hallo Freerider und MTBler wenn ihr vor habt euch ein Neues Bike zuzulegen dann schaut euch mal das von meinem Schatz an zu einem Top Preis: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/265054/cat/42


----------



## fabi.l. (20. April 2010)

servus,
@slayerrider, gibst du nochmal bescheid, ob du sicher gehst, dann würde ich heut abend auch kommen
@eisenzwerg, ich sag mal mit 50% zu, dass ich morgen mitkomm.  wo genau bei der panzerkaserne willst du los?
mfg fabi


----------



## eisenzwerg (20. April 2010)

Wie immer am Strommasten. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht so ganz sicher wie ich von dort aus durch den Wald zum Kaba komme, aber das wir d sich bestimmt finden.


----------



## slayerrider (20. April 2010)

naja, vlt. bin ich sogar noch früher da. Ich poste hier kurz wenn ich los gehe.
Allerdings  gehe ich nicht wenn das Wetter schlecht wird...


Edit sagt: ich bin bis in 20min beim Rkv


----------



## Matthias247 (21. April 2010)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Wie immer am Strommasten. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht so ganz sicher wie ich von dort aus durch den Wald zum Kaba komme, aber das wir d sich bestimmt finden.


Naja, zB. Panzerstraße entlang, Rohrer Höhe Trails bis zum BMW, von dort aus irgendwie weiter 
Je nachdem was du genau vor hast.

Bin heute abend dabei. Wäre nett wenn sich mal wieder n paar Leute mehr sehen lassen


----------



## eisenzwerg (22. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,
nach der gestrigen Tour mit einigen Schwächeeinlagen meinerseits wollt ich einfach mal fragen wer mit mir morgen, also Freitag, gegen 18 Uhr ab der Panzerkaserne eine weitere Muskulaturgedenkrunde starten würde.

Gruß 

Zwerg


----------



## fabi.l. (22. April 2010)

hey zwerg,
ich weiß ned wies mit dem dirtpark ausschaut, aber wenn da am freitag offen ist, wollte ich da hin. aber wenn er offen ist, können wir ja die tour vlt. beim real starten, dann kann ich davor ein bischen aufn park. bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich mitkommen kann.
mfg fabi


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> So ein pumptrack wäre auch nicht schlecht dort:
> YouTube- leelikesbikes.com - First laps on new Sea Otter pro pump track



Noch etwas länger und schneller gefahren:

Groß fahren werde ich heute nichts. Falls ihr aber heute Abend auf dem RKV Gelände seit und den Pump Track zu bauen komme ich evtl. vorbei


----------



## troll73 (23. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mich hier ja lange nicht mehr blicken lassen - aber hoffentlich bald mal wieder häufiger ... spätestens am übernächsten Wochenende im Schwarzwald 

Falls von Euch noch jemand über ein neues Fully nachdenkt schaut mal hier:

Rund ums vollgefederte MTB - Test- und Show-Wochenende

Beim Radstudio woba in Renningen könnt Ihr dieses Wochenende Fullys von Centurion, Cube, Merida und Specialized probefahren.

Auf ein tolles Bike-Wochenende mit viel Sonne,

    Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (23. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, liebe Grüße aus den Dolomiten! Hier geht es ganz schön hoch, ein Pass nach den Anderen!
An mein freien Tag will ich mal die kleine Runde vom Dlomiten Marathon abfahren!!!

Bis dann mal und Gruß an Alle!! Mandy!!!!

http://www.maratona.it/thumbs/sella_ronda_B.jpg

http://www.maratona.it/pics/maratona_plan.jpg


----------



## carmin (23. April 2010)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> nach der gestrigen Tour mit einigen Schwächeeinlagen meinerseits wollt ich einfach mal fragen wer mit mir morgen, also Freitag, gegen 18 Uhr ab der Panzerkaserne eine weitere Muskulaturgedenkrunde starten würde.


Wär dabei, gern auch schon etwas früher (ab 17 Uhr).  Sag einfach, wann/wo es losgeht.


----------



## eisenzwerg (23. April 2010)

Also, bei mir hat sich das fahren für heute erledigt, da mir was dazwischegekommen ist.
Shit, so bekomme ich nie wieder Kondition


----------



## Matthias247 (23. April 2010)

Mandy: Kannst ja schonmal hierfür trainieren, hört sich nach einer spannenden Strecke an 



carmin schrieb:


> Wär dabei, gern auch schon etwas früher (ab 17 Uhr).  Sag einfach, wann/wo es losgeht.


Wie siehts bei dir eigentlich mal wieder mit ner Tagestour aus?
Hätte z.B. auch mal Interesse die Geislingen Runde zu fahren, die du letztes Jahr mal mit Michael gefahren bist


----------



## plusminus (23. April 2010)

Verstehe zwar nicht warum das der härteste Marathon Europas sein soll aber nun gut.

Wo wir gerade bei Alpenmarathons sind:
Welche Böblinger haben denn vor beim
Swiss Bike Master 18.7.
Stubai Bike 1.8.
GrandRaid 21.8. und
Nationalpark Marathon 28.8.
zu starten? Und, oder Kombinationen möglich 

Stichwort: Fahrgemeinschaft, Unterkunft......

Greetz
+-


----------



## carmin (24. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei dir eigentlich mal wieder mit ner Tagestour aus?
> Hätte z.B. auch mal Interesse die Geislingen Runde zu fahren, die du letztes Jahr mal mit Michael gefahren bist


Ja gern doch!  Bevorzugt allerdings an einem Nichtsonntag, also Samstag oder (das Überstundenproblem dürftest ja auch haben ;-)) unter der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (24. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mandy: Kannst ja schonmal hierfür trainieren, hört sich nach einer spannenden Strecke an
> 
> 
> Hi Matthias ja hört sich spannend an, morgen werde ich die ähnliche Strecke abfahren nur auf der Straße da ich mein Rennrad dabei habe!
> ...


----------



## troll73 (25. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Lust morgen Abend zu Biken (falls es nicht regnet)?
Ich könnte ab 18 Uhr am Realparkplatz.
So 2h durch den Schönbuch ...

Viele Grüße,

    Udo

PS: Steffi plant morgen ein Update zu unserer Ausfahrt in den Südschwarzwald am übernächsten Wochenende zu verschicken.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. April 2010)

Hi, 

ich bin endlich wieder zurück und richtig heiß auf's Biken. @Troll: leider kann ich morgen nicht. 

Na ja, vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal diese Woche. 
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. April 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Ja gern doch!  Bevorzugt allerdings an einem Nichtsonntag, also Samstag oder (das Überstundenproblem dürftest ja auch haben ;-)) unter der Woche.


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich das Problem nicht 
Sollte aber trotzdem auch mal unter der Woche machbar sein. Ist sowas bei dir kurzfristig planbar, oder eher 2 Wochen im voraus? Ansonsten hab ich nächsten Samstag auch noch nichts vor.

@troll, Ra: Morgen wäre ja eigentlich auch wieder Stammtisch angedacht. Wie siehts mit RKV Gelände und dann dort Stammtisch aus? 
18:00 Biken werd ich nicht schaffen.

Übrigens, habt ihr schon die Strecke gesehen die Lisa heute fahren durfte?
[f]Y0lEPTEwMTE4OTYmYXBJRD0xMDAwMDA2[/f]
Sieht nett aus, aber ich glaub ich würde das lieber in Ruhe und nicht im Renntempo fahren wollen


----------



## la bourde (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen ?

Wie sieht es auf fuer den Stammtisch ?
cafecups ist nicht dabei, oder ?
ra.bretzeln, du hast den Schuessel des Rkv-raums, oder ?

Ich komme erst um 20:30.

Viele Gruesse,

PS: hat jemanden sowas:





Sicherungszange ?



Wenn ja, koennt ihr das mitbringen ?


----------



## carmin (26. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich das Problem nicht


Echt...?  Wie machst Du das? 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Sollte aber trotzdem auch mal unter der Woche machbar sein. Ist sowas bei dir kurzfristig planbar, oder eher 2 Wochen im voraus?


Mit Blick aufs Wetter ist etwas Anderes als kurzfristig eh nicht sinnvoll.  Trotzdem: Am 14.5. hab ich ziemlich sicher Zeit.  Über das nächste Wochenende kann ich erst in ein paar Tagen was sagen.



la bourde schrieb:


> PS: hat jemanden sowas:


Kann ich Dir bei Interesse gern leihen.


----------



## slayerrider (26. April 2010)

ah, jetzt wo ich die Zange sehe habe ich vlt. so etwas ähnliches, hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## fabi.l. (26. April 2010)

hei leute, wegen stammtisch bzw. rkv-gelände steht ja wenn ich da richtig sehe noch nichts fest. ich komm dann einfach mal heut abend vorbei, und schau, ob wer da ist. könnt aba vlt. trotzdem nochmal reinschreiben, wenn was stattfindet bitte, danke
mfg fabi
@david, hast ja mal gemeint, dich hätte niemand gefragt, aber du hast den schlüssel  ruf bitte an, wenn du heut abend losgehst.


----------



## MOTP (26. April 2010)

bin dabei aber fahrt auch dort mal!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11211105"]RbhLife 3 (MK & RTÂ´S MIX) on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11079526"]RbhLife 2 (Pumptrack) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## NikiD (26. April 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen,

bin neu bei IBC und würde gern in Zukunft mit ein paar Leuten durch den Schönbuch fahren. Das alleine fahren macht nicht so viel spass. 

Wann gehen denn hier die gemeinsamen Touren. 

Gruss Niki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (26. April 2010)

fabi.l. schrieb:


> hei leute, wegen stammtisch bzw. rkv-gelände steht ja wenn ich da richtig sehe noch nichts fest. ich komm dann einfach mal heut abend vorbei, und schau, ob wer da ist. könnt aba vlt. trotzdem nochmal reinschreiben, wenn was stattfindet bitte, danke
> mfg fabi
> @david, hast ja mal gemeint, dich hätte niemand gefragt, aber du hast den schlüssel  ruf bitte an, wenn du heut abend losgehst.



den zweiten Teil habe ich grade erst gelesen.
Ich hatte heute aber keine Zeit, ich muss mich ran halten sonst versinkt mein leben im Chaos...
Nächstes mal fahren: Freitag. Freitag ist eigentlich immer gut.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. April 2010)

fabi.l. schrieb:


> hei leute, wegen stammtisch bzw. rkv-gelände steht ja wenn ich da richtig sehe noch nichts fest. ich komm dann einfach mal heut abend vorbei, und schau, ob wer da ist. könnt aba vlt. trotzdem nochmal reinschreiben, wenn was stattfindet bitte, danke


Also ich war gegen 7 mal oben, habe aber niemanden gefunden bis auf Günther der auch schon wieder auf dem Heimweg war. Bin dann noch etwas durch die Stadt gefahren und hab mein Rad an ein paar Treppen geärgert 

Wäre es für die nächsten Wochen evtl. möglich, dass wir am Wochenende schon ausmachen, wer am Montag da ist und auf- und zusperren könnte, und derjenige bekommt dann nen Schlüssel?



MOTP schrieb:


> bin dabei aber fahrt auch dort mal!


Wenn du uns verrätst wo das ist werden wirs evtl tun 
RBH sagt mir auch nichts.



NikiD schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> bin neu bei IBC und würde gern in Zukunft mit ein paar Leuten durch den Schönbuch fahren. Das alleine fahren macht nicht so viel spass.
> 
> ...


Hi,
die gemeinsamen Touren gibts sobald hier jemand schreit das er fahren will, und sich dann auch noch Mitfahrer finden 
Seltsamerweise ist die Beteiligung trotz besten Wetter gerade aber eher etwas mau. 

Tourenvorschläge sind übrigens auch immer gerne gesehen 

Ich selbst werde relativ sicher morgen abend (ca. 18:00) zur ner Runde starten, tendenziell wohl eher Waldautobahn bolzen als Trails. 
Wenn noch jemand mit will und/oder nen anderen Vorschlag hat, einfach melden.


----------



## slayerrider (26. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also ich war gegen 7 mal oben, habe aber niemanden gefunden bis auf Günther der auch schon wieder auf dem Heimweg war. Bin dann noch etwas durch die Stadt gefahren und hab mein Rad an ein paar Treppen geärgert
> 
> Wäre es für die nächsten Wochen evtl. möglich, dass wir am Wochenende schon ausmachen, wer am Montag da ist und auf- und zusperren könnte, und derjenige bekommt dann nen Schlüssel?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube jeder denkt, dass jemand anderes aufmacht. Ich dachte ra wäre auf jeden da.....
Naja, wenn man das am We klar macht ist das kein Prob.

zu RBH weis google auch nciht so viel passendes


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

Hätte jemand von euch Lust am Abend des 1. Mai einen Nightride zu fahren bzw. hat jemand von euch überhaupt Interesse an so etwas?


----------



## Matthias247 (27. April 2010)

Jetzt wo die langen Klamotten und Lichter so langsam wieder verstaut sind? 
Ich würde Samstag lieber tagsüber fahren, ist unter der Woche ja schon oft genug dunkel. Da wird dank 1. Mai aber mal wieder relativ viel auf den Wegen unterwegs sein.


----------



## stevenscrosser (27. April 2010)

Stimmt...


----------



## la bourde (27. April 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ich glaube jeder denkt, dass jemand anderes aufmacht. Ich dachte ra wäre auf jeden da.....
> Naja, wenn man das am We klar macht ist das kein Prob.
> 
> zu RBH weis google auch nciht so viel passendes


Ich habe ausserdem ihn um 19:00 angerufen, damit er sich drum kuemmert !

Er hat wahrscheinlich vergessen.


----------



## toddy (27. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da wird dank 1. Mai aber mal wieder relativ viel auf den Wegen unterwegs sein.



darfst halt nicht auf den wegen fahren


----------



## K*ä* (27. April 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Falls von Euch noch jemand über ein neues Fully nachdenkt schaut mal hier:
> 
> Rund ums vollgefederte MTB - Test- und Show-Wochenende
> 
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen 

ich war dort hab mir zwar kein Fully gekauft...aber immerhin ein MTB 

..und dies als Rennradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (27. April 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> darfst halt nicht auf den wegen fahren


Erfahrung von letztem Jahr, wo wir relativ früh Richtung 7M los sind, und ich später noch Richtung Kabaranch:
Die Trails waren gut mit der ü60 Fraktion gefüllt, die normalen Wege mit der taumelnden u20 Fraktion. Dann noch alle 2km irgendwelche Bierwägen und Bänke aufgestellt. Übrig bleibt dann evtl. noch echtes querfeldein, aber das ist ja anstrengend und muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## toddy (27. April 2010)

war letztes jahr im schönbuch unterwegs, hauptwege musste man meiden, aber eselstritt und abfahrt birkensee waren frei, die meisten treiben sich dort immer im tal rum!


----------



## cafescup (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe da ne kurze Info für Euch.

*Am Sonntag, 02.05. findet vom Brauhaus Böblingen aus ein Event statt.*

Von 10 - 12 Uhr ist dort Brunch, anschließend werden 2 Bike-Touren für die Öffentlichkeit angeboten.

1. Family-Tour (dort dürfte wohl keiner von uns zu finden sein) 

*2. MTB Tour (die Musberg / 7 Mühlental-Runde) ca. 30 km /2 -2.5 Stunden*

Bei der Tour 2 müssen wir auch davon ausgehen, das auch weniger Erfahrene dabei sein werden. Also wird das eher was gemütliches.

Anschließend ist dann im Biergarten eine Vorführund der Radballer und ebenso eine kleine Trial-Show.

Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt, kann gerne kommen.


Greetz Cafescup

*PS: Wäre toll, wenn Die die kommen und ein Trikot haben und dies tragen würden*


----------



## NikiD (29. April 2010)

Hallo und guten abend zusammen, 

fährt jetzt am Wochenende jemand?

Gruss Niki


----------



## slayerrider (29. April 2010)

lesen hat ungemeine Vorteile.
Ein Post über dir erzählt jemand das gefahren wird....


----------



## NikiD (29. April 2010)

ist mir schon klar, dass der der lesen, klar im vorteil ist. habe es auch gelesen. wollte nur noch mal fragen, ob sich vielleicht am samstag jemand auf tour begibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2010)

Ja, wenn das Wetter wider Erwarten doch ok ist fahre ich auch Samstags. Wann/wo wird sich dann wohl eher kurzfristig ergeben.


----------



## DaBoom (30. April 2010)

@slayerrider
warum den so unfreundlich?
So gewinnt man nicht das Herz der Fans, die einem während der Show Teddy-Bären, BH und Slip zuwerfen 



> Unsere Touren finden 2 mal wöchentlich nach gegenseitiger Absprache per Mail / Telefon / SMS statt.


da ist eine Rückfrage doch genehmigt.

findet die Tour am 2.5 auf Wegen von mindestens 2m Wegbreite statt?


----------



## toddy (30. April 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @slayerrider
> warum den so unfreundlich?



Das war nicht unfreundlich, dass nennt man Mitgliederakquise


----------



## cafescup (30. April 2010)

Kaum meldet sich eine Frau im Forum.

Dann auf einmal ........


----------



## Matthias247 (30. April 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon das man das an diesem Namen nicht ablesen kann ...

Könnten jetzt alle mal wieder sinnvolle Sachen hier schreiben und die blödsinnigen Kommentare woanders ablassen? Danke!


----------



## toddy (30. April 2010)

Bisher war nicht bekannt, dass NikiD eine Frau ist, kenne 3 Niki's, davon sind 2 Kerle


----------



## toddy (30. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das man das an diesem Namen nicht ablesen kann ...
> 
> Könnten jetzt alle mal wieder sinnvolle Sachen hier schreiben und die blödsinnigen Kommentare woanders ablassen? Danke!



du meinst doch nicht etwa, sich zu touren verabreden?


----------



## cafescup (30. April 2010)

war doch nur`n Joke. Natürlich kann man es nicht ablesen.
Aber Zündstoff war`s allemal.

@ Matthias

warum so ernst , hast Du einen schlechten Tag

Immer locker bleiben ist doch alles ok


----------



## slayerrider (30. April 2010)

NikiD schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar, dass der der lesen, klar im vorteil ist. habe es auch gelesen. wollte nur noch mal fragen, ob sich vielleicht am samstag jemand auf tour begibt.


Wenn das stimmt was Cafescup sagt, dann nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## toddy (30. April 2010)

der war jetzt schon wieder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (30. April 2010)

ihr habt auch den ganzen tag langeweile oder ;-)?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (30. April 2010)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> ihr habt auch den ganzen tag langeweile oder ;-)?



.... aber wenn es dazu führt, dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest, dann warst das doch wert


----------



## DieRoteZora (30. April 2010)

Treffer 

ich gelobe Besserung und fange am Sonntag mit an


----------



## Golden_Willow (1. Mai 2010)

Erstmal hallole, was geht hier ab? Ist ja Lustig! Fährt jemand heute noch?


----------



## noie95 (2. Mai 2010)

danke fürs mitnehmen heut!

hat spaß gemacht!

gruß
thomas


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Mai 2010)

Jo - Danke fürs Mitnehmen - trotz des Wetters riesen Sapß


----------



## Golden_Willow (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, trotz Wetter war es heute schön!!!!
Trotz meinen kleinen Abflug über mein Lenker heute!!!!
Betty habe dich vermisst!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (2. Mai 2010)

Hi ,

ich fand's auch klasse heute. Wir haben da echt was hinbekommen, Trail-, Dirtvorführung und eine Mountainbike Tour, das kann sich sehen lassen.

Morgen 19.00 h Treffen auf dem RKV Gelände zum Fahren und anschließendem gemütlichen Zusammensitzen (ich bin da und schließe auf) 

Bis morgen
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (2. Mai 2010)

Stimme euch zu. Es war trotz nicht so tollem Wetter eine sehr spaßige Runde! 
Fands auch mal wieder nett in einer "großen" Gruppe unterwegs zu sein. Auf jeden Fall wiederholungswürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (2. Mai 2010)

Komme nachm Snooker zum Stammtisch. Brauch auch mal wieder lecker Pizza - hmmmmm.

+-


----------



## DieRoteZora (2. Mai 2010)

sorry, die woche war doch zuviel für mich. bin heute erst nachmittags gegen halb drei aufgewacht.... und habe total entsetzt auf meinen wecker geschaut.... 
aber naja, mein körper hats wahrscheinlich gebraucht, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären. aber ich werde dafür versuchen, wenigestens morgen nach meiner vorlesung noch kurz beim stammtisch vorbeizuschaun...


----------



## cafescup (2. Mai 2010)

Jepp

schön war`s heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Jetzt weiß ich wieder was ich in den letzten 2 Wochen vermisst habe 

Ich  denke, wir haben heute einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen

@ MuddyMandy

Ich hoffe es geht Dir gut nach dem Sturz 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2010)

*LAC BLANC 2010 !!!*

Wer hat Bock  ?

Datum: 22-24 Mai 2010, oder 13-16 Mai 2010
http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/de/horaires-et-tarifs.htm

Hier für die Termine wählen:
http://www.doodle.com/2cigcpzahn6f5s7s


----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2010)

Und  kennt ihr das franzoesiches Nicolaï:


----------



## slayerrider (3. Mai 2010)

na super es gibt eine umfrage aber man kann nur einen Termin ankreuzen und den zweiten nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (3. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> na super es gibt eine umfrage aber man kann nur einen Termin ankreuzen und den zweiten nicht....



Schau mal wieder !


----------



## slayerrider (4. Mai 2010)

Als ich auf der Hompage war hatte ich meinen Kopf vergessen...

Edith sagt:* Es gibt ab jetzt die Möglichkeit jeden Freitag um 16:00Uhr beim RKV zu fahren. Es wird jemand öffnen und man kann ihn auch nach Tipps fragen. Er wird auf jeden fall 1,5h-2h da sein. Bei schlechtem Wetter und matschiger Strecke wird natürlich nicht geöffnet.*


----------



## *Bike-freak* (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Francois, David

An den Lac Blanc terminen binn ich leider nicht da

@am 14.5 kann ich im rkv nicht aufschließen.

Ride On 
Moritz


----------



## la bourde (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen !


fuer nen Kollege suche ich nen guenstigen Vorbau in 25.4 (<15), mit einer Laenge < 80mm.

Verkauft jemanden so was ?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruss,


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Mai 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> *LAC BLANC 2010 !!!*
> 
> Wer hat Bock  ?



Laut Ra. gibts da auch anfängertaugliche Strecken? Stimmt das? 
Interesse hätte ich schon mal.

Wie macht ihr das immer mit Anfahrt und Übernachtung?

PS: 29" scheinen garnicht sooo langsam zu sein. Vielleicht liegts aber auch nur an der Marke


----------



## cycle-lisa (5. Mai 2010)

hi,

kann mir jemand nen tipp geben,was für ne größe ich beim dirtbike brauche? 1,68cm groß 83cm schrittlänge.  was haltet ihr von dem 
http://www.yatego.com/bikengineer/p..._6,haibike-hai-drt-rx-rc-sl-mtb-dirtbike-2010

vg


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Mai 2010)

Also die Ausstattung sieht ja beim RX ganz gut aus. Aber die Geometrie finde ich etwas seltsam. Das Oberrohr ist eigentlich immer ziemlich kurz, dafür ist die Kettenstrebe mit >= 420 ziemlich lang für ein Dirt Bike.
Aber wahrscheinlich können dir da unsere Dirt und Trialprofis besser weiterhelfen


----------



## slayerrider (5. Mai 2010)

Mountainbike Fahrtechnik-Kurs beim RKV Böblingen:


Termin: 08.05.2010 10:30Uhr im Röhrerweg 21

Beschreibung:
Der Kurs ist für Mountainbiker mit Grundkenntnissen gedacht und richtet sich vor allem an Touren- und Endurofahrer, die auf den Trails manchmal an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Wer weniger schieben, mehr und schneller fahren möchte, ist hier genau richtig.
Ein ausgebildete Touren-Guide zeigt Euch viele Tipps und Tricks wie Ihr mit mehr Spaß und Sicherheit biken könnt. Es gibt keine Altersbeschränkung, aber man sollte fit sein und regelmäßig biken (1-2mal pro Woche eine Tour).

Trainingsinhalt:
-richtige Körperhaltung in allen Situationen
-richtiges Kurvenfahren
-Bunnyhop
-Zusammenspiel von Fahrer und Mountainbike



Mitzubringen:
-Helm (Pflicht)
-funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (Pflicht)
-Flatpedale/Bärentatzen-Pedale (Empfehlung)
-Knie-Schienbein-Protektoren (Empfehlung)
-Getränk und ggf. Riegel o.Ä.
-Beitrag von 4 für Nichtmitglieder

Bitte meldet Euch rechtzeitig an da die Anzahl der Teilnehmer beschränkt ist. Anmeldung an [email protected]

Bei schlechtem Wetter muss der Kurs leider ausfallen. Die Teilnehmer werden ggf. per E-Mail informiert.



Edit: Lac blanc: Hört sich gut an wir suchen noch jemand mit Auto, denn die Anfahrt findet mit dem Auto statt das wir noch nicht haben....
Übernachtung dort vor Ort direkt am Park in einer Wohung.
@bikefreak am Freitag ist doch gar keine Schule also geht das doch klar?


----------



## Deleted 147393 (5. Mai 2010)

@ Matthias,

es lag nicht am 29er!!!

Du weiß doch, die Farbe ist die schnell macht !!  




Matthias247 schrieb:


> Laut Ra. gibts da auch anfängertaugliche Strecken? Stimmt das?
> Interesse hätte ich schon mal.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das immer mit Anfahrt und Übernachtung?
> ...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> am Freitag ist doch gar keine Schule also geht das doch klar?



Doch bei mir schon ich bin im schulandheim.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (6. Mai 2010)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand nen tipp geben,was für ne größe ich beim dirtbike brauche? 1,68cm groß 83cm schrittlänge.  was haltet ihr von dem
> http://www.yatego.com/bikengineer/p..._6,haibike-hai-drt-rx-rc-sl-mtb-dirtbike-2010
> ...


Hallo Lisa,

welches meinst du genau ?
Das RX ?
Es kostet fast 1200, und die Laufräder sehen schlecht aus ...

Was möchtest du mit dem Fahrrad machen ?
Nur Dirt ?
Oder alle Disziplinen die technische sind : Dirt, Street, Trial, 4x, usw ?

Ich vermute, dass die Tricks, die man mit so einem Dirt macht, interessieren dich nicht. (backflip, 360° ...)

Du willst eher lernen zu springen, zu manualen, zu balancen, etc.

Dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt ein Dirt Bike.
Ein 4x oder ein enduro Hardtail wäre sogar besser, da du mit dem überall fahren kannst.

Außerdem du bist leicht, du brauchst was leichtes.

So was wäre ganz gut


Der Rahmen kostet 225 auf ebay.
Michael Prokop ist damit gefahren.


Welche Teile sind wichtig auf so einem Fahrrad ?
- der Rahmen (selbstverständlich)
- die Gabel
- die Laufräder
- die Kefu (kein Truvativ wenn du etwas stabiles suchst, eher MRP, Gamut, e.13)

Wenn du andere Frage hast, antworte ich gern.

Gruss,


----------



## la bourde (6. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Laut Ra. gibts da auch anfängertaugliche Strecken? Stimmt das?
> Interesse hätte ich schon mal.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das immer mit Anfahrt und Übernachtung?
> ....


Ja, es gibt anfängertaugliche Strecken.
Sonst wäre Holk dort gar nicht gefahren .

La Fat (ohne die Sprünge zu springen), la Flow und la easy, sind fuer jeden ohne Probleme fahrbar.
La Nuts und La root sind schon deutlich schwieriger.

Wir koennen dort uebernachten.
Es ist ganz guenstig.


----------



## toddy (6. Mai 2010)

Jungs, euch ist schon klar, dass Lisa für Haibike fährt???

Andere Bikes sind da wohl nicht so von Interesse!


----------



## cycle-lisa (6. Mai 2010)

hi,

ich kann auch ein anders rad mir kaufen, ich bekomm nur haibike am günstigesten. aber was ist der unterschied zwischen 4cross und dirtbike? und was brauch ich ungefähr an rahmen höhe?

kann ich auch ne magura gabel drannmachen? oder brauche ich da mehr mm oder stabilere sachen..

so nen 360° werde ich wohl nie schaffen ;-)

grüßle


----------



## slayerrider (6. Mai 2010)

wahrscheinlich einfach m, aber das kommt auch immer auf den hersteller an.
Gabel, für 4x ist die Magura sicher ok.

4x ist das was im WC gefahren wird, 4leute racen gegen einander, d.h. Schaltung, super leichtes bike, bissle längeres oberrohr.
Dirtbike: zum Dirtjumben singelspeed, einen bremse, dirtreifen, kompakt für tricks

das mit dem 360 ist die falsche Einstellung


----------



## la bourde (6. Mai 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> Jungs, euch ist schon klar, dass Lisa für Haibike fährt???
> 
> Andere Bikes sind da wohl nicht so von Interesse!



Es gibt top 20 DH Piloten, die von Kenda gesponsert sind, aber die Maxxis fahren ...
Karim Amour, ein 4x und DH Pilot aus Frankreich ist mit einem Santa Cruz gefahren, als er bei MBK gesponsert war, weil MBK noch kein DH hatte.

Wieviel DH Piloten werden von Roch Shox gesponsert, obwohl sie Boxxer mit Mojo, X1Racing, Exhauss racing Cartbridge fahren ?

Wenn ein Sponsor mir das Bike nicht schenkt, dann gucke ich auch bei anderen Marken.
Lisa möchte wahrscheinlich ihr technische Skils verbessern, was für Haibike nur positiv ist, aber die Firma unterstütze sie meiner Meinung nach kaum.
Wenn ich eine Ausbildung machen möchte, die was für meine Firma bringt, dann bin ich extra bezahlt ...

Sponsoring in MTB ist oft nicht so toll wie man das denkt.

ich bin sicher, dass Lisa kaum mehr Rabatt bei Haibike kriegen kann, als ich bei einer historischen französischen Firma, obwohl ich gar nicht gesponsert bin ...


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Mai 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> La Fat (ohne die Sprünge zu springen), la Flow und la easy, sind fuer jeden ohne Probleme fahrbar.
> La Nuts und La root sind schon deutlich schwieriger.


La easy hört sich gut an 

Hab ein Video von La Nuts gefunden:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5222372"]La Nuts on Vimeo[/ame]

Am Anfang dachte ich ja, dass es garnicht so schlimm aussieht, liegt vielleicht aber auch nur an der mieserablen Videoqualität. Später sehen dann die Felsbrocken auf jeden Fall aber schon ziemlich groß aus.
Nach Lac Blanc Fahren könnte ich prinzipiell, bekomme aber nurnoch ein weiteres Bike auf meinen Radträger. 



slayerrider schrieb:


> 4x ist das was im WC gefahren wird, 4leute racen gegen einander, d.h. Schaltung, super leichtes bike, bissle längeres oberrohr.
> Dirtbike: zum Dirtjumben singelspeed, einen bremse, dirtreifen, kompakt für tricks
> 
> das mit dem 360 ist die falsche Einstellung


4x ist doch das wo sich alle ganz doll lieb haben und daher öfters mal ganz eng auf der Strecke treffen.

So ein 360 während nem XC Rennen würde schon verdammt cool kommen, könnte Lisa ruhig mal einüben


----------



## cycle-lisa (7. Mai 2010)

naja ich hab schon an und dann nen 360° geschafft, aber vorwärts dann ;-)

die unterstützung ist schon erstmal ok im racebereich. ich kann ja keine 20 räder fordern.
und ich muss immer erstmal schnell fahren, bevor ich was fordern kann und das ging die woche halt auch in die hose

ausser ich fahr dann mal nen 4cross mit, sieht schon cool aus..und mädels fahren da ja kaum.. 

ich möchte  nen wheely oder bischen rumstylen so auch einfach für mich können, es macht dann bestimmt auch spass. 

wenn ich richtig verstanden habe kann ich zu beginn auhc  mein normales alu hartail als 
4crossrad nehmen. und zum kunststücke übern eher ein dirt.. .

bin morgen ja auch dabei, da kann ich ja bestimmt mal teste bei einem oder anderen...

vg


----------



## Personaltrainer (7. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Mountainbike Fahrtechnik-Kurs beim RKV Böblingen:
> 
> 
> Termin: 08.05.2010 10:30Uhr im Röhrerweg 21
> ...



Schade hätte Interesse gehabt,leider leider bin ich dann schon auf dem weg nach Santa Cruze 14 Tage zum Endurofahren.Singeltrails ohne Ende yea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (7. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Laut Ra. gibts da auch anfängertaugliche Strecken? Stimmt das?
> Interesse hätte ich schon mal.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das immer mit Anfahrt und Übernachtung?
> ...





Top 1 LAC BLANC 

Da kann jeder fahren war da schon mit RA und ist für jeden gut, kann man(n) auch Touren fahren VTT ist angeschrieben....

Top 2

29 ist echt was feines bin neulich eins gefahren und ich muss sagen das war schnell und wendig TOP! Nach ca 25km auf´m schönen Trail war ich davon überzeugt 
http://www.pivotcycles.com/mach429.php


----------



## slayerrider (7. Mai 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Schade hätte Interesse gehabt,leider leider bin ich dann schon auf dem weg nach Santa Cruze 14 Tage zum Endurofahren.Singeltrails ohne Ende yea




es wird einen weiteren geben, wird dann auch hier angekündigt.


----------



## NikiD (7. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

fährt am WE jemand ne kleine Runde ?

Sagt mal bescheid

Gruss Niki


----------



## htro (8. Mai 2010)

NikiD schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> fährt am WE jemand ne kleine Runde ?
> 
> ...



....wie wär's mit einer Ausfahrt zum Fahrradtrial nach Sulz am Eck?
Nachdem wir letzte Woche zusammen mit euch Show gefahren sind, möchte ich hier etwas Werbung für uns machen. 
Start ist um 11:00 Uhr. Ende gegen 15:00 Uhr

Gute Verpflegung gibt natürlich auch.

htro


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich bin wie bereits gesagt am Montag zum Biken / Stammtisch nicht da. Ich habe den Schlüssel vom RKV La Bourde gegeben (aka Francois). Bitte macht mit Ihm etwas zwecks Riden und Treffen aus. 

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## slayerrider (9. Mai 2010)

cafescup ist jetzt beim RKV falls jemand Lust hat.

Edit sagt: Ich wurde gefragt ob es auch die Bilder vom Kurs gibt. Vlt. können die Leute mit der Cam ein paar hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend !


hier die Fotos, die ich bei den Schoenbuchbraeu gemacht habe.
Leider hatte ich zu spaet festgestellt, dass ich Problem mit dem Blitzer hatte.
Achtung, das Link ist nur 2 Tage gültig  (vielen Dank Strato !)


Montag, 10.05. Stammtisch um 19:00 Uhr bei RKV
*wenn die Strecke fahrbar ist. (= es hat nicht geregnet)*
Sonst um 20:00 in Café bar.


Gruß,


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Mountainbike Fahrtechnik-Kurs beim RKV Böblingen:
> 
> Termin: 08.05.2010 10:30Uhr im Röhrerweg 21


Danke nochmal dafür. Hat an einigen Stellen wirklich was gebracht. 
Habe mal versucht ein paar Eindrücke als Video zusammenzustellen  Wenn jemand was dagegen hat, dann melden und ich löschs wieder.
Da das ganze dann ja irgendwie vorzeitig beendet wurde müssen wir den richtigen Bunnyhop wohl demnächst nochmal üben.

Am Nachmittag konnten wir dann unsere unsere neuen Erkenntnisse direkt beim Race For Two (2h XC Hobbyrennen)  praktisch umsetzen. War eine kurze Strecke, die aber trotzdem einiges geboten hat: Jede Menge enge Kurven auf rutschigem Untergrund zum Kurventechnik üben, 2 schöne schnelle Sprünge bergab, ein paarmal kurz, steil und manchmal auch wurzelig bergauf, 2 querliegende Baumstämme und ein 40cm (?) Drop, der zu einigen Nosediveeinlagen geführt hat. Leider hab ich davon keine Actionfotos/videos.

Lisa und Nico haben dabei Platz 1, und Mandy und ich Platz 5 in der mixed Klasse belegt


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> cafescup ist jetzt beim RKV falls jemand Lust hat.
> 
> Edit sagt: Ich wurde gefragt ob es auch die Bilder vom Kurs gibt. Vlt. können die Leute mit der Cam ein paar hochladen.



Hier, was ich und Mandy gemacht haben:
https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/1Zhuyla3

@Matthias und Mandy:
Danke fuer das Video !

Viele Gruesse.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder / Videos würden sicher auch gut auf die Homepage passen oder?


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (10. Mai 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Hier, was ich und Mandy gemacht haben:
> https://sfm.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/1Zhuyla3
> 
> @Matthias und Mandy:
> ...



Hallo,

nach 22 Std. bin ich endlich angekommen. Die Aschewolke läßt uns halt doch nicht so schnell in Ruhe. 

@La Bourde: Der Link geht bei mir nicht.Mach ich was falsch?
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Die Bilder / Videos würden sicher auch gut auf die Homepage passen oder?


Bin eher dafür irgendwann noch ein paar Action- oder auch nur trailreichere bei gutem Wetter zu machen.



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach 22 Std. bin ich endlich angekommen. Die Aschewolke läßt uns halt doch nicht so schnell in Ruhe.
> 
> ...


Na hauptsache du bist angekommen 
Gestern abend lies es sich noch downloaden. Da stand aber etwas von nur 10 erlaubten Downloads dabei, die sind jetzt wohl schon aufgebraucht.


----------



## cycle-lisa (10. Mai 2010)

HI:

hier seht ihr was wir am wochenende noc gemacht haben, nach dem technik lehrgang.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/29482

muss sagen, der lehrgang hat mir echt spass gamcht und den bunnyhop werde ich jetzt weiter ausbauen 

greetz


----------



## slayerrider (10. Mai 2010)

Cool das sich hier so viele so reinhängen. Danke fürs Vid.

Noch mal Entschuldigung, dass der Kurs am Ende so im Chaos versunken ist. Ich war ziemlich verplant an dem Morgen....

Link zu den Bilder geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2010)

So wir treffen uns um 19:00 beim RKV und gehen ein bisschen street fahren (wenn es nicht regnet).
Danach gehen wir zum Cafe Bar, gegen 20:15.

Gruß,


----------



## Golden_Willow (10. Mai 2010)

Sorry, ich sag mal ab, werde mich etwas ausruhen! Viel Spaß Euch trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> So wir treffen uns um 19:00 beim RKV und gehen ein bisschen street fahren (wenn es nicht regnet).
> Danach gehen wir zum Cafe Bar, gegen 20:15.
> 
> Gruß,


Hat wohl irgendwie nicht richtig geklappt.  War bis 20:55 da und hab alleine mein Weizen genießen dürfen


----------



## slayerrider (10. Mai 2010)

OH, ich war mit La Bourde und ChiliRider fahren, bis ca. 20:30 und dann sind die gegangen um zu Duschen und in die Cafe Bar zu gehen. Da habt ihr euch wohl grade verpasst.

Aber Matthias, vlt. klappt es ja am Freitag mit nochmal ne Runde Bunnyhop (wenn es dann auch mal wieder gutes Wette gibt).


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hat wohl irgendwie nicht richtig geklappt.  War bis 20:55 da und hab alleine mein Weizen genießen dürfen



Sorry Matthias !

Wir sind langer gefahren, und ich dachte, dass niemand anders kommen würde.
Tut mir Leid.
Ich habe auch auf Günter gewartet, von 21:03 bis 21:30 allein.


Nächstes Mal machen wir das besser.

Ich bin leider nächste Woche nicht da.


----------



## slayerrider (10. Mai 2010)

naja, vlt. kommt chillrider gleich und schreibt rein, dass er von 21:35 bis 22 Uhr gewartet hat.....


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Mai 2010)

Na das haben wir dann ja mal richtig gut hinbekommen 

Wie war das jetzt eigentlich nochmal mit Lac Blanc? slayerrider könnte nur dieses Wochenende und la bourde nur das nächste? Ich hab im Prinzip an beiden noch nix festes geplant, würde das aber am liebsten spontan machen, wenn auch gutes Wetter in Sicht ist.


----------



## la bourde (10. Mai 2010)

Dieses Wochenende definitiv nicht.
Naechtes vlt.


Link zu Fotos des Kurs
Fotos Schoenbuchbraeu 2010


----------



## carmin (11. Mai 2010)

Lac Blanc über Pfingsten fände ich auch sehr attraktiv.  Wie sichs anhört, braucht Ihr aber eher mehr Transportkapazität als weitere Mitfahrer, oder?  Wie viele Mitfahrer wären wir denn unterm Strich?  Würde sich da ggf sogar lohnen, einen Transporter anzumieten?


----------



## ChiliRider (11. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> naja, vlt. kommt chillrider gleich und schreibt rein, dass er von 21:35 bis 22 Uhr gewartet hat.....



Ja, sorry auch von mir. Als ich umgezogen war hat es mal wieder kräftig anfangen zu regnen. Da hab ich an der Haustüre umgedreht.

Nächstes Mal klappt das aber wieder.

PS: Bin Pfingsten leider nicht da


----------



## plusminus (11. Mai 2010)

Lac Blanc klappt bei mir im Frühjahr leider nicht. Richtung Herbst wäre ich allerdings sehr interessiert. Holk und ich hatten schonmal ganz grob drüber gesprochen.....

kurzes offtopic: braucht jemand von den Böblingern (na ist doch gar nicht so weit ab vom Thema) was von bike-mailorder? Noch 20 Euro und wir wären versandkostenfrei. Antworten bitte schnellstmöglich, spätestens morgen früh, an mich via PN/Mail oder welche Kontaktdaten ihr halt von mir habt.

Grüße
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (13. Mai 2010)

ChiliRider, möchtest du noch einen Stammtisch nächste Woche organisieren ?

Ich bin am Montag nicht da. Ra und Cafecups auch nicht, daher gibt es niemand ...


Sonst, will jemand was bei Chain Reaction Cycles bestellen ?

Gruss,


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Mai 2010)

ja ich


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Mai 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> ChiliRider, möchtest du noch einen Stammtisch nächste Woche organisieren ?
> 
> Ich bin am Montag nicht da. Ra und Cafecups auch nicht, daher gibt es niemand ...


Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Stammtisch Montag 20:00 in der cafebar. Ich bin da, wenn sonst auch noch jemand zusagt!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (15. Mai 2010)

*Mountainbike Tour am 16.05.2010*

nachdem hier im Forum schon lange kein Aufruf zu einer Tour geben hat probier ich´s mal! (Ursache: liegt wohl auch an mir!!! ;-) )

Die Tour sollte in den Schönbuch gehen (ich bin neulich durch den Schönbuchpark auf der Fahrt von Sifi nach Albstadt gefahren) herrliche Waldautobahn mir ein paar Trailabstechern - kein extremes Gelände. Eventuell kann man dann Richtung Herrenberg o.ä. fahren!

Start der Tour (nur mein Vorschlag) 11Uhr am Real

Die Tour sollte nicht länger als 4 Stunden gehen - hab noch Termine! ;-)

Da das Wetter ja etwas durchwachsen ist würde ich sagen die Tour findet auch bei leichten Nieselregen statt! (Wetterfeste Kleidung daher erwünscht!)

Auf zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gehofft!

Gruß der von der Alb


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Mai 2010)

Mandy, +-, Nightrace und ich sind morgen in Offenburg am Start. Ich fürchte meine Tour dauert somit länger als 4 Stunden.

Allen die hier fahren viel Spaß


----------



## eisenzwerg (15. Mai 2010)

Nope, ich bin morgen früh laufen. Gehe gerade mit einigen blödsinnigen Gedanken auf Konfrontationskurs.
Ich bin auch am Montag beim Stammtisch nicht dabei.

Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiliRider (16. Mai 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> *Mountainbike Tour am 16.05.2010*



Ich bin dabei. 



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Stammtisch Montag 20:00 in der cafebar.



Klappt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mandy, +-, Nightrace und ich sind morgen in Offenburg am Start. Ich fürchte meine Tour dauert somit länger als 4 Stunden.



Noch der Kurzbericht in Bildform:





Wobei ich die Kalorienzahl bezweifle und einfach mehr esse 

Die etwas längere Version: 
Start hat gut funktioniert, ausnahmsweise gings erstmal relativ harmlos und noch nicht voll im roten Bereich los. Sollte sich aber kurz darauf, als es dann auf Waldwegen bergauf ging, ändern. Ab hier war dann auch schon 22-28 mein bester Freund. Danach gings kurz bergab um dann dauerhaft auf immer schlechter werdenden Wegen bis 900m anzusteigen. Das letzte Stück des Anstiegs auf den Mooskopf ist dank abartiger Steigung und schönen großen Steinen als Bodenbelag echt hässlich. Fully machts zwar deutlich erträglicher, aber trotzdem war ich mir nicht so sicher ob das ganze ne gute Idee war. Runter gings dann schnell (> 60kmh, zum Glück, da arschkalt) auf Waldautobahn. Danach gabs dann noch 3 kleinere Anstiege zu bewältigen, die aber immer noch länger waren als alles was es hier so gibt. Ab und an dann noch die kleinen Gemeinheiten, wie Anstiege auf versumpfter Wiese. So gegen km70 war dann wider Erwarten doch noch einiges an Kraft vorhanden und ich hab nochmal Gas gegeben. Da ungefähr zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch alle Strecken auf eine zusammegeführt wurden, gabs hier auch noch nen Motivationsbonus in Form von vielen Leuten zum Überholen 
Zusammengefasst war ich mit dem Verlauf sehr zufrieden. Evtl. das hat rumfahren im Winter ja doch was gebracht, also danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer 

Achja, noch ne Frage: Wie kriegt man eigentlich dieses Powerbar Zeugs runter? Hab an der Verpflegungsstationen immer nur so Zeugs abgegriffen und dann so 5 Minuten an nem Ministück gekaut. Da muss man sich bald mehr aufs kauen konzentrieren als aufs fahren ...


----------



## plusminus (16. Mai 2010)

Erstmal Gratulation zu Matthias' Leistung in OG! Da hat meine Überzeugungsarbeit ausnahmsweise mal gefruchtet - leider ist nicht jeder/jede so einsichtig.

1. an Verpflegungsstellen nicht anhalten
2. an Verpflegungsstellen nur Flaschen und Becher im Vorbeifahren annehmen
3. wenn überhaupt was anderes als Flaschen dann nur Gels mitnehmen
4. nur Gels mitnehmen/essen die man schonmal ohne erbrechen zu müssen getestet hat.
5. Riegel im Training essen.

Greetz
vom +- bei dem es ebenfalls sehr gut lief.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> 1. an Verpflegungsstellen nicht anhalten
> 2. an Verpflegungsstellen nur Flaschen und Becher im Vorbeifahren annehmen
> 3. wenn überhaupt was anderes als Flaschen dann nur Gels mitnehmen
> 4. nur Gels mitnehmen/essen die man schonmal ohne erbrechen zu müssen getestet hat.
> 5. Riegel im Training essen.


Also 1. hab ich immer befolgt bis auf eine Station, an der 2. nicht möglich war weil die nurnoch die doofen Wasserflaschen die nicht richtig halten hingehalten haben. 3. war wegen 1. meist nicht möglich, hab halt immer genommen was mir in die Hand gedrückt wurde. Irgendwann hatte ich auch die Vermutung das die Gels und praktischen Flaschen schon von den schnellen (und später den Kurzstreckenfahrern) weggefressen wurden, da gabs dann nurnoch powerbar und wasser.
4. hab ich dann auch festgestellt, gegen das eine ding das mir in die Hand gefallen ist hat mein Magen rebelliert. Mittlerweile konnte ich ihn zum Glück mit Pizza und Eis wieder beruhigen


----------



## slayerrider (16. Mai 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Erstmal Gratulation zu Matthias' Leistung in OG! Da hat meine Überzeugungsarbeit ausnahmsweise mal gefruchtet - leider ist nicht jeder/jede so einsichtig.
> 
> 1. an Verpflegungsstellen nicht anhalten
> 2. an Verpflegungsstellen nur Flaschen und Becher im Vorbeifahren annehmen
> ...



verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz:
Das war doch for free, d.h.:
Man muss auf jeden Fall anhalten und dann soviel wie möglich mitnehmen.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz:
> Das war doch for free, d.h.:
> Man muss auf jeden Fall anhalten und dann soviel wie möglich mitnehmen.



Sowas hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, irgendwie muss man die Startgebühr ja ausnutzen  
Der +- hat aber bestimmt das eklige Zeugs liegen gelassen und sich stattdessen dafür am Ziel alle Taschen mit Hefezopf vollgepackt.


----------



## plusminus (16. Mai 2010)

Taschen? Welche Taschen?
Aber Zopf gabs in der Tat. Allerdings erst im Ziel. Auf Strecke habe ich zu Wasser und Iso Flaschen gegriffen. Die Vitrexflaschen passen übrigens perfekt in den Flaschenhalter - muss man halt wissen. Ansonsten hab ich 4 Gels im Trikot gehabt. Das reicht.

Kommt denn morgen noch wer zum Stammtisch?

+-


----------



## la bourde (17. Mai 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Kommt denn morgen noch wer zum Stammtisch?
> 
> +-


Wenn ihr uech  treffen wollt, dann sollt ihr allein es organisieren, da niemand aus dem RKV da ist (Ra, Cafecups und ich sind im Ausland)

Vlt. moechte Slayerrider morgen was dirten ?

Gruss,


----------



## toddy (17. Mai 2010)

@ Lisa,

gerade erst das Heubach-Ergebnis gesehen 

dann kann london 2012 ja kommen


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Stammtisch Montag 20:00 in der cafebar. Ich bin da, wenn sonst auch noch jemand zusagt!



Da dies nicht der Fall war und ich nicht schon wieder alleine dort sitzen wollte: Der Stammtisch findet in dieser Woche nicht statt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. Mai 2010)

Steht Lac Blanc noch zur Debatte?  Falls ja, wäre gut, mal zu sammeln, wie viele Mitfahrer und wie viel Transportkapazität da sind.


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte prinzipiell auch Interesse. Bekomme mein Rad aber erst in ca. 2 Wochen von ROSE zurück. Außerdem muss ich Samstags arbeiten, was die ganze Sache für mich eher unwarscheinlich macht


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Mai 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Steht Lac Blanc noch zur Debatte?  Falls ja, wäre gut, mal zu sammeln, wie viele Mitfahrer und wie viel Transportkapazität da sind.


Aus meiner Sicht stehts schon noch zur Debatte.
Ich könnte noch ein weiteres Beik mitnehmen, und bis zu drei Mitfahrer.
Ein weiteres Rad eventuell noch wenn derjenige es für den Transport kofferraumtauglich (sehr klein und sehr sauber) zerlegt.

Habt ihr Erfahrung in wiefern das mit Protektoren ausleihen dort klappt oder man im Vorfeld doch noch was eigenes kaufen sollte?

@stevenscrosser: Ist was am größeres am Rahmen kaputt oder weshalb ist gleich das ganze Rad eingeschickt?


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. Mai 2010)

Das wird sich noch zeigen ^.^ Nein, eigentlich habe ich das Rad nur zur Erstinspektion eingeschickt und hab aber auch n' paar Kleinigkeiten zu bemängeln z.B. starkes Spiel von der Joplin und Knackgeräusche beim Pedalieren bergauf. Naja mal schauen


----------



## carmin (19. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrung in wiefern das mit Protektoren ausleihen dort klappt oder man im Vorfeld doch noch was eigenes kaufen sollte?


Hm, also vom Draufschaun ist durchaus eine gewisse Zahl an Protektoren da.  Ein Kollege hat den Plan, einen Helm auszuleihen, aber dann doch nicht weiterverfolgt.  Am Preis kanns eigentlich nicht gelegen haben ;-)


----------



## la bourde (20. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter sieht super gut aus, Sohne und nicht zu warm.

So wer waere dabei ?
Slayerrider, Carmin und Matthias247 haben Bock auf Lac Blanc.
Ich auch, aber ich moechte gern zu EHBE gehen. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden !!!
Vlt kann ich am Samstag Abend kommen, wenn jemand super nett ist, und mich im Colmar holt.

Kommt noch jemand ?

Die Protektoren, die man ausleihen kann
Hier ist das Hotel, wo wir schon waren.
Ich rufe mal morgen frueh, um zu wissen, ob es noch was freies gibt.
Wenn nicht, dann lassen wir es.
Ok?

Gruss,


----------



## cafescup (20. Mai 2010)

Neid Euch zusammen,

ne Woche später und ich wäre mit dabei gewesen.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## la bourde (20. Mai 2010)

So leider alles ist fuer dieses Wochenende gebucht ...


----------



## carmin (20. Mai 2010)

Du meinst ausgebucht?  Ich hätte jetzt auch kein Problem, das auf ein späteres Wochenende zu legen, dann müsste la bourde sich nicht zwischen EHBE und Lac entscheiden, cafescup müsste nicht neidisch sein, Matthias könnte sich noch einen schicken Hut besorgen und ich komm vllt noch an mein Fahrrad ran ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (20. Mai 2010)

dito


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Mai 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Du meinst ausgebucht?  Ich hätte jetzt auch kein Problem, das auf ein späteres Wochenende zu legen, dann müsste la bourde sich nicht zwischen EHBE und Lac entscheiden, cafescup müsste nicht neidisch sein, Matthias könnte sich noch einen schicken Hut besorgen und ich komm vllt noch an mein Fahrrad ran ^^


So wirds dann wohl sein, aber vermutlich hätte es ja sowieso schon irgendwie an Radtransportmöglichkeiten gefehlt.

Wie siehts mit Alternativprogramm fürs verlängerte Wochende aus? 
Touren hier? Im Schwarzwald? Auf der Alb? Sonstwo?
Alternativ zu Lac Blanc lässt sich ja ansonsten bestimmt auch mal 1 Tag Albstadt organisieren.


----------



## la bourde (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit Slayerrider telefoniert.
Wir wollen nach Todtnau gehen, von Sonntag bis Montag.
Wir werden am Sonntag Abend in einer Jungendherberge übernachten (homepage)

Wir haben nur ein Auto.
Wer möchte noch kommen ?

Gruß,


----------



## slayerrider (21. Mai 2010)

Vlt. klappt Frankreich wann anderes mal.
Wir müssen halt rechtzeitig buchen.
Grüße,
David


----------



## carmin (21. Mai 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> So wirds dann wohl sein, aber vermutlich hätte es ja sowieso schon irgendwie an Radtransportmöglichkeiten gefehlt.


Am Ende des Murkenbachwegs stand neulich ein paar Tage lang ein Transporter mit der Aufschrift "Miete mich für 59 Euro pro Tag".  Wenn wir 6-8 Leute wären und man dafür zwei Autos einsparen könnte, könnt sich das durchaus lohnen.  Leider kenn ich den Anbieter nicht.

Albstadt lässt sich jedenfalls prima per Bahn erreichen, habs letztes Jahr schon ausprobiert ;-)

Nach Todtnau komm ich jetzt nicht mit, zwischenzeitlich ergab sich doch was Anderes...


----------



## slayerrider (21. Mai 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Am Ende des Murkenbachwegs stand neulich ein paar Tage lang ein Transporter mit der Aufschrift "Miete mich für 59 Euro pro Tag".  Wenn wir 6-8 Leute wären und man dafür zwei Autos einsparen könnte, könnt sich das durchaus lohnen.  Leider kenn ich den Anbieter nicht.
> 
> Albstadt lässt sich jedenfalls prima per Bahn erreichen, habs letztes Jahr schon ausprobiert ;-)
> 
> Nach Todtnau komm ich jetzt nicht mit, zwischenzeitlich ergab sich doch was Anderes...


ok, passt, vlt. nächstes mal.

Somit steht das ganze für 2 Personen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat und hab Bock wieder in der Heimat zu fahren. Ist denn noch jemand da, oder seit ihr alle in Bikeparks unterwegs?


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Mai 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Slayerrider telefoniert.
> Wir wollen nach Todtnau gehen, von Sonntag bis Montag.
> Wir werden am Sonntag Abend in einer Jungendherberge übernachten (homepage)
> 
> ...


Ihr könnt mir ja mal ne Telefonnummer schicken, dann würde ich noch Bescheid sagen falls ich oder sonstjemand noch vorbeischaut. Direkt vorhaben tu ichs jetzt allerdings nicht. Günther meinte auch Todtnau ist nicht allzu Anfängertauglich.



exel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat und hab Bock wieder in der Heimat zu fahren. Ist denn noch jemand da, oder seit ihr alle in Bikeparks unterwegs?


Bin da, hab allerdings noch nix konkretes vor. Bin jetzt erstmal unterwegs, und schaue dann morgen nach dem Aufstehen nochmal rein


----------



## slayerrider (25. Mai 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat und hab Bock wieder in der Heimat zu fahren. Ist denn noch jemand da, oder seit ihr alle in Bikeparks unterwegs?



Sorry, dass es jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal nicht mit fahren geklappt hat. 
Aber melde dich doch einfach nächstes Mal wenn du dabist wieder und dann klappt es hoffentlich.

Und ich kann jedem empfehlen mal nach Todtnau zu fahren. Strecke ist hammer aber auch schon anspruchsvoll. Leider ist das Ticket super teuer....


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Mai 2010)

Falls noch jemand Lust hat den gestern mal wieder ausgefallenen Stammtisch heute noch nachzuholen dann können wir das tun. Aufs Rad werd ich mich heute jedenfalls nicht mehr begeben, gab genug km am Wochenende.


----------



## eisenzwerg (25. Mai 2010)

Ich würde nach ewigen Zeiten auch mal wieder dabeisein tun wollen können.
In welcher Lokalität würde man(n) sich denn zum gemeinsamen Konsum einer Hopfenkaltschale treffen? Ich würde das Cafe Wiesen in Sindelfingen vorschlagen.


----------



## eisenzwerg (25. Mai 2010)

Naja, nachdem hier keien weiteren Meldungen auftauche sage ich dann einfach mal meinerseits ab.

Ich


----------



## exel (25. Mai 2010)

ja das passt schon, war dann eben bissle Dört fahren  Ich meld mich beim nächsten Mal einfach wieder.

Gruß



slayerrider schrieb:


> Sorry, dass es jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal nicht mit fahren geklappt hat.
> Aber melde dich doch einfach nächstes Mal wenn du dabist wieder und dann klappt es hoffentlich.
> 
> Und ich kann jedem empfehlen mal nach Todtnau zu fahren. Strecke ist hammer aber auch schon anspruchsvoll. Leider ist das Ticket super teuer....


----------



## slayerrider (26. Mai 2010)

wo warst du den fahren? Beim Bikeyard?


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Mai 2010)

Konnte die letzten 2 Montage leider auch nicht  Aber scheinen ja eh grad alle zeitlich ziemlich ausgereizt zu sein. Mal so nebenbei gefragt: Hätte man eigentlich im RKV Vereinsheim auch die Möglichkeit sich zusammen nen' Film anzuschauen?


----------



## exel (26. Mai 2010)

Nee, ich bin früher nach Hall zurück und bin dann hier auf den Dirts. Die sind zwar nicht so der Knaller, weils bissle ausgefahren ist. Aber paar Sprünge und der Pumptrack machen Spaß. Was macht eigentlich euer Dirtpark?



slayerrider schrieb:


> wo warst du den fahren? Beim Bikeyard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (26. Mai 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Konnte die letzten 2 Montage leider auch nicht  Aber scheinen ja eh grad alle zeitlich ziemlich ausgereizt zu sein. Mal so nebenbei gefragt: Hätte man eigentlich im RKV Vereinsheim auch die Möglichkeit sich zusammen nen' Film anzuschauen?



Hi,

ja die Möglichkeit haben wir. Wir müssen nur vorher einen Beamer besorgen.
Den Einen oder Anderen Videoabend haben wir schon gemacht.


Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder komplett im Lande 
Freue mich schon auf`s Biken

München ist ja nicht mehr weit 

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## stevenscrosser (26. Mai 2010)

Hab mir grade VAST ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRSenBC35Kk"]YouTube- ionate films - VAST Trailer 2010[/nomedia]) bestellt. Interesse und Beamer vorrausgesetzt könnt man den sich ja am nächsten Stammtischtermin ansehen


----------



## slayerrider (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Wetter passt, ist Freitag trotz Ferien das Gelände geöffnet. Wie immer ab 16Uhr.

@Exel: Naja, es gibt diese Jahr zwei lines kleine und bissle Größere. mal schauen ob es noch zu nem Pumptrack reicht. Aber ich wollte auch noch ne größere Dirtline bauen, mal schauen....


----------



## cafescup (27. Mai 2010)

@ ALL

so ich bin wieder im Lande.

Da habe ich doch gleich was vor.

Wie sieht`s aus mit biken:

*Samstag, 13:30 Uhr Treffunkt BB Panzerkaserne am Strommast*

Die Runde: BB- Siebenmühlental, Aichwald, Waldorf Häslach, Bebenhausen, Schönbuch zum Golfplatz und weiter wieder nach BB. 

Wer hat Lust und ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Golden_Willow (28. Mai 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> so ich bin wieder im Lande.
> 
> ...



Hi Jungs ich bin dabei!!!! Freu mich!!!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2010)

Samstag 13:30 auf dem Rad könnte bei mir funktionieren, zur Panzerkaserne ists mir aber 250km zu weit. 
Bin am Samstag ne Woche drauf irgendwann wieder da. Wer dann ausnahmsweise mal wieder ne Runde mit mir fahren möchte hat am Sonntag in Bad Wildbad die Gelegenheit dazu


----------



## noie95 (28. Mai 2010)

ich würde mich als gastfahrer morgen um 13.30 auch mal wieder einklinken!


----------



## fabi.l. (28. Mai 2010)

so, hab mein rad jetzt wieder von der rep. zurück, bin also auch dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, wass wahrscheinlich aber nicht der fall sein wird.
bis morgen dann.


----------



## NikiD (28. Mai 2010)

Kann morgen um 113:30 leider nicht mitfahren. Habe Familie zu Besuch. Schade eigentlich. Hoffe beim nächsten Mal dabei zusein. Wer ist den noch alles in Bad Wildbad in der nächsten Woche?

Gruss Niki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,
also ich bin sowohl morgen als auch nächste Woche in Wildbad am Start (Start-Nr 36).  Falls Bedarf besteht kann ich morgen Abend mal schildern wie die Strecke so ist.

Greetz
+-


----------



## Kaffee_trinker (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand ein paar lustige trails rund um BB/Sifi, oder vielleicht Schönbuch? Können auch technisch etwas Anspruchsvoll sein.
Bis jetzt kenn ich nur den Sifi/BB Rundweg. Ist aber eher was zum entspannen.

Danke und Gruß

Kaffee_trinker


----------



## Golden_Willow (29. Mai 2010)

Ich bin in Bad Wildbad auch am Start!!




NikiD schrieb:


> Kann morgen um 113:30 leider nicht mitfahren. Habe Familie zu Besuch. Schade eigentlich. Hoffe beim nächsten Mal dabei zusein. Wer ist den noch alles in Bad Wildbad in der nächsten Woche?
> 
> Gruss Niki


----------



## Deleted 147393 (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin Heute auch dabei!


----------



## plusminus (30. Mai 2010)

Hi BBler,
morgen Stammtisch? Vermutlich ohne Dirteinlagen oder?

Grüße
vom +-


----------



## cafescup (30. Mai 2010)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus:

*Montag, 31.05. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in der Cafebar.*


Wegen des Wetter`s denke ich machtes Sinn in die Cafebar zu gehen, was denkt Ihr?


Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (30. Mai 2010)

Bin vermutlich dabei. Allerdings erst so ab 21 Uhr.
Gibts halt Kässpätzle anstatt Pizza - beides suboptimal fürs Gewichtstuning 

Grüße
+-


----------



## cafescup (30. Mai 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Gibts halt Kässpätzle anstatt Pizza - beides suboptimal fürs Gewichtstuning
> 
> Grüße
> +-



 Gewichtstuning Du bist doch jetzt schon Seitenwindempfindlich 

Ist nur ein Spaß


----------



## plusminus (30. Mai 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Du bist doch jetzt schon Seitenwindempfindlich



Nein, der nimmt mich mittlerweile doch gar nicht mehr wahr.

+-


----------



## cafescup (31. Mai 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> wie sieht`s aus:
> 
> ...



So, nun nochmals die Frage:

*Wer kommt zum heutigen Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in die Cafebar ??*


Wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich auch  nicht da sein.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (31. Mai 2010)

Bin sicher dabei. Spätestens ab 2115.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Golden_Willow (31. Mai 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> So, nun nochmals die Frage:
> 
> *Wer kommt zum heutigen Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in die Cafebar ??*
> 
> ...





Ich kann leider nicht heute! Viel Spaß alle!


----------



## ChiliRider (31. Mai 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> *Wer kommt zum heutigen Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr in die Cafebar ??*



Bin dabei.


----------



## stevenscrosser (2. Juni 2010)

Wer von euch hätte am Sonntag Lust auf nen' Ausflug? Fand die Runde am Brauhaustag super, würde gerne mehr in die Richtung sehen


----------



## cafescup (3. Juni 2010)

@ALL


wer hat Lust am:

*Samstag, 12.06. um 13:30 Uhr ab Realparkplatz im Röhrerweg*

eine Runde über Herrenberg HW5 und zurück zu fahren?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (3. Juni 2010)

Morgen wird nicht beim RKV geöffnet.
Aber das war ja auch angesagt, da gerade Schulferien sind, wollte es nur nochmal sagen.
Nächste Woche dann wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (4. Juni 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ALL
> 
> 
> wer hat Lust am:
> ...



Hallo nochmal,

wer ist nun morgen um 13:30 Uhr mit dabei??

Sonst brauch ich nicht extra zum Real fahren

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Juni 2010)

Sonntag fällt bei mir flach - leider Probleme mitm' Jimbo


----------



## la bourde (4. Juni 2010)

Fuer die, die schon das Bunny trainiert haben:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iC78x9gk60"]YouTube- Danny Macaskill Bunny Hop technique - instructions @ www.mb7.com/theclan/media.html[/nomedia]

Man sieht deutlich wie er wirklich springt, obwohl er auf Hinterrad fährt.
Das ist was die meisten Leute nicht verstehen, wenn sie probieren, ein Bunny up zu lernen. Man muss wirklich springen ! 

PS: Wenn Dannys Hüfte am Lenker sind, ist sein Hinterrad schon 30cm hoch. Das ist kaum zu glauben !


----------



## slayerrider (5. Juni 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> wer ist nun morgen um 13:30 Uhr mit dabei??
> 
> ...


denke mal das liegt, daran, dass niemand weis was er in einer Woche macht


----------



## cafescup (5. Juni 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> denke mal das liegt, daran, dass niemand weis was er in einer Woche macht



Ups !!

fataler Fehler 

Hab mal wieder das falsche Datum erwischt.


Danke, aber jetzt ist es eh zu spät.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (5. Juni 2010)

aber vergiss nicht, jetzt wollen alle nächste Woche mit dir fahren....


----------



## cafescup (6. Juni 2010)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus:

*Montag, 07.06. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr im RKV Vereinsheim !!*


*Ich werde um 18:00 Uhr das RKV-Gelände aufschließen, und wer mag kann gerne wieder zum Fahren kommen.*

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juni 2010)

Also zum biken werde ich heute nicht kommen, Treppen steigen war vorhin schon anstregend genug. Danach bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## NikiD (7. Juni 2010)

Kann Montags eigentlich jeder vorbeikommen und wo muss man denn dan hinkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. Juni 2010)

Jeder kann kommen und wenn es passt, d.h. das Wetter klar geht, dann meistens im Vereinsgelände des RKV, das ist im Röherweg, beim Real hinter der Pizzeria.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (7. Juni 2010)

Mir war so, als wenn einer von euch einen Syntace Vorbau F99 mit 120mm verkaufen wollte, stimmts?

Bitte kurze PN wenn es so ist, oder bereits verkauft ist.

Danke euch, 
schönen Abend noch

Olaf


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Juni 2010)

Es bleibt doch heute Abend bei 17.00Uhr oder? Würde auch ne lecker Grillsoße mitbringen


----------



## cafescup (11. Juni 2010)

Jepp so ist es

Wir haben auch ein Zelt.

Dann bis später

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Juni 2010)

Kewl - bis denne


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmal das Video von Thomas' Italien Urlaub:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (12. Juni 2010)

Wir sind heute so ab ca. 16:00 oder 16:30 auf dem Gelände, bauen und fahren.
Vlt. hat ja jemand Bock.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

Ich hoffe Ihr seid gestern noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Ich hab mich wirklich gefreut, dass so viele da waren, Danke noch mal für das Geschenk

Wir starten morgen (Sonntag) zu einer Trail-Tour um 9.30 h am Strommasten bei der Panzerkaserne. Wenn noch jemand mitkommen möchte bitte kurz posten, dann warten wir ggf. auch ein paar Minuten. 

Bis bald
ra.


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Juni 2010)

Da simmer' dabei


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juni 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video von Thomas' Italien Urlaub:


Ist das Video von Thomas gefahren oder nur vom gleichen Ort?
Sieht gut und vor allem ziemlich schnell aus.


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juni 2010)

Ist vom Thomas, bin mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## stevenscrosser (12. Juni 2010)

Das war Thomas himself


----------



## stevenscrosser (13. Juni 2010)

Stehen 4 Mountainbiker am Waldesrand und flicken ihre Reifen... So oder anders könnte ein schlechter Witz anfangen. Ist aber keiner:









Resultat: Holk vorne und hinten platt, Heike vorn und Andi und ich hinten.


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (13. Juni 2010)

> Stehen 4 Mountainbiker am Waldesrand und flicken ihre Reifen...




wie passiert denn so was, hattet Ihr Stacheldraht gefunden?


----------



## NikiD (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig sehe, ist reiten ;-) nicht gestattet. also doch Stacheldraht gefunden. ;-)


----------



## @ndy (13. Juni 2010)

Nee leider nicht haben aber schon gesucht..... 

War heute eher eine Technik Runde 

Unterschied Tubless und Schlauch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (14. Juni 2010)

Hallole, 

heute Abend um 18.00 h 

Build & Bike & Stammtisch

Ich mach um 18.00 h das Gelände auf, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher ob ich dann direkt da bleiben kann oder später noch mal kommen muss. 
Wir haben dank Chris und vielen fleißigen Helfern am Sonntag noch richtig Fortschritte beim Pumptrack gemacht. Wäre schön wenn wir heute Abend ein wenig weiter kommen würden. Also, kommt zahlreich 

Bis später.
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Juni 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wir haben dank Chris und vielen fleißigen Helfern am Sonntag noch richtig Fortschritte beim Pumptrack gemacht. Wäre schön wenn wir heute Abend ein wenig weiter kommen würden. Also, kommt zahlreich



Hört sich gut an!
Ich werde vorbeikommen, kann nur noch nicht genau versprechen wann.


----------



## stevenscrosser (14. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## slayerrider (14. Juni 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> heute Abend um 18.00 h
> 
> ...


Naja, das "Weiterkommen" hängt wohl stark davon ab ob Chris kommt...
Sonst halt erst wieder gegen Ende der Woche.


----------



## NikiD (14. Juni 2010)

werde mich nie wieder lustig über defekte am rad machen. habe heute die quittung bekommen. nach km 12 in richtung musberg hat sich meine kette entzweit. auch einer feierabendrunde braucht man ja kein werkzeug haha. über ne stunde fussmarsch zurück. naja  so ist es im leben.


----------



## NikiD (14. Juni 2010)

somit konnte ich auch nicht zum stammtisch kommen. sorry und gruss an alle


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juni 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Naja, das "Weiterkommen" hängt wohl stark davon ab ob Chris kommt...
> Sonst halt erst wieder gegen Ende der Woche.


Na hat doch gut funktioniert. Der Pumptrack hat jetzt 2 Hügel und eine Extremsteilkurve mehr 
Und beim anschließenden Testfahren hat man auch schon gemerkt das alle ihren Spaß dran hatten. Und jetzt weiter so 

Nochmal ne Frage zum Thema Equipment:
Würdet ihr sowas als Pump-Track/4x/etc. tauglich einstufen oder sollte man schon einen echten Dirt Rahmen (kürzer, kürzeres Sattelrohr) haben?


----------



## Golden_Willow (15. Juni 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Stehen 4 Mountainbiker am Waldesrand und flicken ihre Reifen... So oder anders könnte ein schlechter Witz anfangen. Ist aber keiner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut das ich an diesen Tag nicht mit bin!!!!!! Grins!!!!!


----------



## la bourde (15. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Na hat doch gut funktioniert. Der Pumptrack hat jetzt 2 Hügel und eine Extremsteilkurve mehr
> Und beim anschließenden Testfahren hat man auch schon gemerkt das alle ihren Spaß dran hatten. Und jetzt weiter so
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage zum Thema Equipment:
> Würdet ihr sowas als Pump-Track/4x/etc. tauglich einstufen oder sollte man schon einen echten Dirt Rahmen (kürzer, kürzeres Sattelrohr) haben?



Das Surge ist eher fuer Freeride hardtail.
Es wäre schon ok für pumptrack usw, aber schlechter als ein 4x/dirt Rahmen.
Und was für Vorteil hat es ?
- Hier brauchst du nie 140mm Vorne.
- So wieso, mit 140mm vorne und 0mm hinten, wenn du bremst geht dein Lenker schon 5 cm tiefer. Mit einem Rock Shox sogar 10 cm .

Außerdem würde ich keinen Stahl Rahmen kaufen, oder aus Reynolds 853, aber der Preis ist dann ein bisschle anders, und der Auswahl sehr klein.

Guck mal auf ebay, du kannst dir ein Author Prokop replica für 250 mit Versandkosten besorgen.
Kevin hat eins und war sehr zufrieden.

Ich hatte auch ein Spank sehr günstig gefunden (gegen 200), aber die Seite weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juni 2010)

Naja, der einzige Vorteil wäre das man es mit halbwegs normaler Sattelstütze noch auf Touren fahren könnte. Wäre aber sowieso nur im Winter interessant. Ne (******* funktionierende) 115-140er Gabel (Nixon) hab ich noch hier.

Das Author gefällt mir nicht so. Transition Bank gefällt mir noch ganz gut, ist aber teuer und die Ausfallenden finde ich da nicht so überzeugend. Mal schauen was es sonst noch so gibt.


----------



## la bourde (15. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Naja, der einzige Vorteil wäre das man es mit halbwegs normaler Sattelstütze noch auf Touren fahren könnte. Wäre aber sowieso nur im Winter interessant. Ne (******* funktionierende) 115-140er Gabel (Nixon) hab ich noch hier.
> 
> Das Author gefällt mir nicht so. Transition Bank gefällt mir noch ganz gut, ist aber teuer und die Ausfallenden finde ich da nicht so überzeugend. Mal schauen was es sonst noch so gibt.


Vor den Ausfallende haette ich Angst.
Slayerrider hat oft das Problem, dass seine los sind.
In Trial gab es einen Rahmen (Hoffmann), der den gleichen Konzept hatte.
Immer wieder solltest du prüfen, dass nichts sich gedreht hatte.
Schon am Tretlager ein Excentric zu haben kann schlecht sein (Cannondale)

Kleine liste:
- corsair 
- scott voltage
- Identiti krisis
- spe P.
- charge blender ti 
- vlt. evil faction
...

Gruss,


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Juni 2010)

Neben dem losen Ausfallende glaub ich vor allem dran das die Bremse immer schief steht. 

Identiti Krisis SL sieht noch gut, aber bei 1.8kg Gewicht hab ich so meine Bedenken ob das meinen Nosedive Landungen standhält 
Evil Faction ist ja doch wieder Stahl. Aber wenns das irgendwo in günstiger gäbe wäre es echt interessant.
Ein günstiges neues Jackal wäre natürlich auch gut, 30.9er Sattelstützen hab ich immerhin auch noch


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (16. Juni 2010)

Grüß Dich Matthias,


schau Dir mal Sanderson oder Colic an

www.cotic.co.uk und http://www.sanderson-cycles.co.uk/index.html

Die Sanderson bekommst Du bei Chainreaction.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## cafescup (16. Juni 2010)

@ Matthias


ja wie?  Ich hätte da auch noch was im Angebot. Die Teile sind auch nicht ohne.

Schau mal hier nach

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Juni 2010)

So ein ......wetter!
Wie sieht denn bei euch die Wochenendplanung so aus?
Wollen wir, wenns mal nicht regnet, etwas am Pumptrack weiterbauen? Das Fahren nicht drin ist bei dem feuchten Boden ist mir klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. Juni 2010)

ich werde nachher mal kurz aufmachen, aber ich weis jetzt nicht ob jeamdn kommt...
Ich bin aber erst so in 1h dort.


----------



## plusminus (18. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn bei euch die Wochenendplanung so aus?



Dein Programm steht doch oder? Wurde sogar extra ein Rad für angeschafft wenn ich mich recht erinner.....
Wir sehen uns!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Juni 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Dein Programm steht doch oder?


Ja, mein Programm steht zumindest für Samstag Abend bis Sonntag mittags 
Entspricht nur höchstwahrscheinlich nicht deinem Programm.



> Wurde sogar extra ein Rad für angeschafft wenn ich mich recht erinner.....


Räder werden angeschafft weil man Lust drauf hat und um damit *Spaß* zu haben und nicht für bestimmte Daten! Ab und an vielleicht auch aus Langeweile und Habenwollen Gründen 
Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## plusminus (19. Juni 2010)

Hmmmm. Bezüglich dem Rad hat sich das schonmal anders angehört 

Hier noch zwei Sprüchle für Dich die der Oberdoper aus Texas auch immer gern benutzt hat:

Pain in inevitable, suffering is optional.
&
Pain in temporary. Quitting lasts forever.

Das gilt auch für Kälteschmerz und sollte vielleicht glatt als Motto für München mitgenommen werden - oder lässt Du das jetzt auch sein 

+-


----------



## cafescup (20. Juni 2010)

@ ALL

wie sieht`s aus:

*Montag, 21.06. ist wieder Stammtisch um 20:00 Uhr im RKV Vereinsheim !!*

Wer ist mit dabei?


*Achtung Teilnehmer 24h Rennen München:
*
Wir treffen uns zur Abschlußbesprechung und zum Fototermin         *um 19 Uhr auf dem RKV-Gelände.*

*Bitte vergesst nicht die Trikots für das Foto !!
*



Greetz Cafescup


----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich schließe heute um ca. 16:00 h im Rkv auf.
Wer lust hat kann kommen.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## slayerrider (20. Juni 2010)

ich komme auch!


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Juni 2010)

War gut - der Pumptrack wird immer besser 
Wann wird denn morgen aufgesperrt? 19:00 oder schon vorher?

Und da wirs vorhin davon hatten: Das ist der kleine Sprung der uns noch fehlt:






Und hier noch das alutech 4x mit Aufbaubildern


----------



## cafescup (21. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> War gut - der Pumptrack wird immer besser
> Wann wird denn morgen aufgesperrt? 19:00 oder schon vorher?



Ich werde das Gelände um 18Uhr aufsperren.

Also bis später

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2010)

Moin
Wie sieht eure Planung für heute Abend aus?
2 Vorschläge:
a) Wir bauen noch 2 Hügel oder Steilkurven 
b) Wir fahren ne (Trail)runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (23. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wie sieht eure Planung für heute Abend aus?
> 2 Vorschläge:
> a) Wir bauen noch 2 Hügel oder Steilkurven
> b) Wir fahren ne (Trail)runde



Na heute ist doch Fußball oder schaust Du das nicht an?


----------



## plusminus (23. Juni 2010)

Fußballschauen - Oje ich sehs schon vor mir: Intervalltraining + Carboloading in einem. Das einzige was dabei Höhenmeter macht wird das Bierglas sein 

Für alle die ich nicht mehr sehe: viel Erfolg in München! Das Wetter dürfte perfekt für so eine Veranstaltung sein!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Fußballschauen - Oje ich sehs schon vor mir: Intervalltraining + Carboloading in einem.


Dann wäre es ja eigentlich genau das richtige für mich  - kann aber irgendwie trotzdem nix damit anfangen.

München wird super!

PS: Wird man eigentlich irgendwie gesponsort wenn man Räder in RKV Farbe kauft?  
Und will jemand zufällig ne SLX oder XT Kurbel loswerden?


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wie sieht eure Planung für heute Abend aus?
> 2 Vorschläge:
> a) Wir bauen noch 2 Hügel oder Steilkurven
> b) Wir fahren ne (Trail)runde


sorry Matthias.
Ich kann Mittwochs nicht. Habe aber deinen Anruf auch erst vorher gesehen...


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juni 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> sorry Matthias.
> Ich kann Mittwochs nicht. Habe aber deinen Anruf auch erst vorher gesehen...


Macht nix, ich hab das von +- vorgeschlagene Trainingsprogramm durchgezogen, allerdings ohne Fußball 

Ich schieb die gleiche Frage aber direkt für morgen nochmal nach!
Wäre letzte Gelegenheit für die Woche, da wir dann ja in München sind.


----------



## plusminus (23. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Macht nix, ich hab das von +- vorgeschlagene Trainingsprogramm durchgezogen, allerdings ohne Fußball



Das war kein Vorschlag, das war lediglich eine Prognose. Rate Euch dazu morgen nur noch gemütlich zu rollern. Dann eher am Freitag Nachmittag noch ne kurze Vorbelastung fahren.

Grüße
+-


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Macht nix, ich hab das von +- vorgeschlagene Trainingsprogramm durchgezogen, allerdings ohne Fußball
> 
> Ich schieb die gleiche Frage aber direkt für morgen nochmal nach!
> Wäre letzte Gelegenheit für die Woche, da wir dann ja in München sind.


ich könnte morgen wahrscheinlich so für 1,5h ab 19Uhr. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## Matthias247 (24. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann treffen wir uns dann am RKV Gelände? 
Bissl schaufeln sollte ja nicht zu sehr auf die Beine gehen


----------



## slayerrider (24. Juni 2010)

aber ich habe bis 19Uhr nen Termin und kann dann erst los, aber ich komme dann gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (24. Juni 2010)

So gegen 19:30


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juni 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung:
Alle sind immer gerne eingeladen aufs Gelände zu kommen.
Aber nehmt bitte ALLEN MÜLL mit, in der Hütte ist kein Platz dafür. Letztes mal lagen Pizzaverpackungen rum.
Es ist einfach so, dass wir das nicht hinbekommen alles für alle aufzuräumen.
Wäre also super wenn das klappen würde. Danke.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Juni 2010)

Wir sind zurück aus München!
Wir hatten:
- geiles Wetter
- super Stimmung
- Spaß beim racen (zumindest hoffe ich das es den anderen auch Spaß gemacht hat)
- jede Menge zu Essen/Dopingmittel 

Ergebnisse gibts hier für unsere beiden Mixed Teams und hier für unser Senioren  Team.
Super Leistung von *allen* Teilnehmern finde ich! Können gerne über ne Wiederholung nachdenken


----------



## DieRoteZora (27. Juni 2010)

war klasse.... jetzt freu ich mich aber erst mal auf sofa und dann ganz viel schlafen :-D


----------



## cafescup (28. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Super Leistung von *allen* Teilnehmern finde ich! Können gerne über ne Wiederholung nachdenken




Ich schließe mich Matthias an. Jeder hat alles geben, das *Lob geht an Alle*
Doch trotzdem sollte man etwas noch ein wenig mehr hervorheben.

- Betty hat das Rennen trotz Ihres Trainingsrückstandes bravorös absolviert und eine klasse Leistung abgeliefert.

- aber Matthias hat zum Erstauen aller ein wahres Feuerwerk abgebrannt und eine geile Rundenzeit nach der Anderen hingelegt 

- Die besten Rundenzeiten gehen schon fast wie erwartet auf Günthers Konto  

Danke nochmal an alle Teilnehmer für das tolle Wochenende 


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (28. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus nun auch persönlich an alle ein großes Lob.
Ich sehe freilich nur was auf dem Papier steht, aber alle Teams in der schnelleren Hälfte ihrer Wertung!!!
Wie ich gehört habe sind alle gesund von der Rennstrecke gegangen - das ist das wichtigste.

Vielleicht berichtet ihr mir bei einem der nächsten Stammtische mal von Euren Heldentaten.

Grüße
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Juni 2010)

Findet der Stammtisch heute statt?


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2010)

Es gab wohl ein technisches Problem, daher steht hier nichts.

Also heute ist Stammtisch: ab jetzt sofort im Gelände des RKV.


----------



## Habsi (29. Juni 2010)

München war super genial!!!

Vielen Dank auch an Jürgen, dem wir sicherlich den einen oder anderen Nerv geraubt haben...

Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## stevenscrosser (30. Juni 2010)

40cm sinds vllt. doch nicht, sondern nur '22'. Weiß auch nicht wo ich das her hatte. Aber trotzdem wesentlich mehr als bei der Joplin.[ame="http://vimeo.com/9057576"]The Rase 9" remote adjustable seatpost in action on Vimeo[/ame]

Die letztere Demonstration sollte man denke ich vermeiden...


----------



## troll73 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kÃ¶nnt Ihr mir einen Tipp fÃ¼r eine preiswerte, stabile Kurbel fÃ¼r einen groÃen, schweren Biker geben?
Ein Kumpel hat(te) auf seinem Bike eine Alivio und die ist beim ersten Mal krÃ¤ftig am Berg in die Pedale treten in die Knie gegangen.
WÃ¼rde da ein SLX taugen?
Die hat m.E. ein recht gutes Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis (â¬80).

Oder hat gar von Euch noch jemand was gebrauchtes zu verkaufen?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,

    Udo


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juni 2010)

SLX ist auf jeden Fall die sinnvollste Empfehlung. Habe zwar mittlerweile 3 Stück davon, aber keine übrig 
Falls er wirklich viel Kraft hat (Jared Graves like  ) dann muss wohl gleich ne Saint ran 

Und damit hier auch mal wieder vom Biken die Rede ist:
Wie siehts morgen (Donnerstag) Abend mal wieder mit ner Tour aus? 
Denke so an Start 19:00 und viele Trails. Entweder Panzerkaserne/7M-Tal oder Rohr/Solitude oder eben auch Schönbuch.
Und Freitag Abend Weiterbau am Pumptrack?

PS: Bei Sportograf gibts mittlerweile München Bilder. Sind stolze 65 Bilder bei mir geworden.


----------



## slayerrider (30. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und Freitag Abend Weiterbau am Pumptrack?


Wenn das Wetter klar geht ist ab 16uhr offen und dann werden wir sicher auch noch ne runde bauen.


----------



## la bourde (30. Juni 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp für eine preiswerte, stabile Kurbel für einen großen, schweren Biker geben?
> Ein Kumpel hat(te) auf seinem Bike eine Alivio und die ist beim ersten Mal kräftig am Berg in die Pedale treten in die Knie gegangen.
> ...



Ich habe truvash!t Hussefelt Kurbeln mit Innenlager (sieht schlecht aus aber funktioniert) fast neue für kaum was ...
Die sind normalerweise für Freeride/DH, sollte dann halten.

Die SLX sind nicht besonders stabil, ich habe schon eine gebogen.


----------



## DieRoteZora (30. Juni 2010)

wenn ich morgen nicht ganz so spät ausm geschäft komme, würde ich mitfahren. kanns aber erst entgültig morgen nachmittag sagen...


----------



## cafescup (30. Juni 2010)

Na wenn`s bei mir passt wäre ich um 19:00 Uhr auch dabei

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luca 2002 (1. Juli 2010)

19:00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht. Wenn Ihr Richtung Musberg unterwegs seit, könnten wir uns aber ca. 19:15 dort treffen. 
Grüße "Münchner Senior"


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann Start 19:00 Panzerkaserne. Wenn wir die üblichen Trails auf dem Weg nach Musberg mitnehmen kann sich Michael auch noch locker bis 19:30 Zeit lassen, wahrscheinlich sogar noch paar Minuten mehr. Treffen wir uns dann an der Kreuzung vor dem Tennisgelände?
Die "Wiese" sollte mittlerweile ja auch mal wieder trocken und befahrbar sein, nehm ich an?


----------



## luca 2002 (1. Juli 2010)

OK, bin ab 19:30 bei den Tennishallen.


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn bei mir alles glatt geht werde ich auch mitkommen, und zwar ab der Kaserne, ich hoffe das ich es halbwegs überstehe nachdem ich gestern mit DaBoom 2 Stunden ohen größere Einbrüche durch die Gegend geeiert bin.


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. Juli 2010)

Würde auch gerne mitkommen. Schaffe es aber glaub erst so gegen 19.10Uhr zum Strommast an der Panzeraserne. Falls ich dann noch nicht da sein sollte, fahrt bitte ohne mich.

Micha


----------



## DieRoteZora (1. Juli 2010)

bin grad erst vom geschäft gekommen. somit leider doch etwas zu spät :-( hoffentlich beim nächsten mal wieder!


----------



## eisenzwerg (1. Juli 2010)

Sorry fürs auf mich werten, ich habe aber schlciht und ergreifen einen anderen Termin verpennt.

Geht morgen (Freitag) jemand fahren?


----------



## DaBoom (1. Juli 2010)

@eisenzwerg
Schätzilein, da tel. wir morgen mal


----------



## eisenzwerg (2. Juli 2010)

Ok Mausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (2. Juli 2010)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> bin grad erst vom geschäft gekommen. somit leider doch etwas zu spät :-( hoffentlich beim nächsten mal wieder!





eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Sorry fürs auf mich werten, ich habe aber schlciht und ergreifen einen anderen Termin verpennt.


Der 50% Schwund blieb nicht unbemerkt, M&M&M waren aber trotzdem unterwegs. Vermutlich sogar etwas länger als geplant


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. Juli 2010)

Ich schließe heute im Rkv um 16:30 auf!!!

Ride On 
Moritz


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Juli 2010)

Ihr wolltet es ja so


----------



## Matthias247 (3. Juli 2010)

und so:


----------



## slayerrider (3. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet es ja so



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## eisenzwerg (5. Juli 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,
Wer von euch hätte denn Lust morgen früh so gegen 7 Uhr eine Tour von so ca. 2-3 Stunden zu beginnen?

Zwerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (5. Juli 2010)

@ALL

*Ich werde heute das RKV-Gelände um kurz nach 18 Uhr aufschließen.

Gegen später ist dann wie üblich Stammtisch.*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juli 2010)

cafescup: 
Nimm doch das hier als Alternative zum Speiseeis:





Farbe passt 
Und nein, es braucht keinen KTM Aufkleber.

Und zum Thema 4x Streckenbau: Wenn sie die Strecke hier aufbauen bin ich dafür:
Das bischen Berg aufschütten ist doch sicher auch kein Problem mehr 
@la bourde: Vielleicht kommen dann ja auch die hier zumTraining vorbei und der Frauenanteil beim Stammtisch steigt wieder


----------



## troll73 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand Lust morgen (Donnerstag) Abend ne Runde zu radeln?
Z.B. so 2h durch den Schönbuch gondeln?

Treffpunkt Donnerstag 19 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrer Weg.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## eisenzwerg (7. Juli 2010)

Kann leider nicht, da ich Spätschicht habe.

@Matthias: Fährst du jetzt für die Niederlande Werbung?


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand Lust morgen (Donnerstag) Abend ne Runde zu radeln?
> Z.B. so 2h durch den Schönbuch gondeln?


Würde wohl lieber heute noch ne Runde fahren und morgen dann etwas ausruhen für Albstadt 
Hab zwar im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr keine Panik mehr davor, aber man muss ja nicht schon total fertig dort ankommen 



eisenzwerg schrieb:


> @Matthias: Fährst du jetzt für die Niederlande Werbung?


Ne, sponsored by Müllabfuhr 
Da mich dieses Spiel von dem alle gerade reden auch nicht im geringsten interessiert habe ich auch keine Ahnung was die Niederlande mit Orange zu tun hat - die Wohnwagen sind ja meist auch andersfarben


----------



## cafescup (7. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> cafescup:
> Nimm doch das hier als Alternative zum Speiseeis:
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wäre schon interessant, aber leider ist es ein Fully.
Ein Hardtail wäre mir echt lieber 

Ich werde aber schon noch was finden.


@troll73

Ich würde gerne mit,habe aber einen Termin.

Am Freitag würde ich fahren


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## DieRoteZora (8. Juli 2010)

hätte lust, werde aber wahrscheinlich erst gegen 19 uhr ausm geschäft rauskommen.... falls es doch unerwartet früher werden sollte melde ich mich kurzfristig nochmal....


----------



## troll73 (8. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Treffpunkt Donnerstag 19 Uhr am Realparkplatz Röhrer Weg.



Bin dann mangels Mittfahrer heute Abend auch *nicht *dort.


----------



## Stadtaffe (9. Juli 2010)

Moin,

gibt es bei Euch Planungen für das Wochenende?

Gruß, M.


----------



## toddy (9. Juli 2010)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtaffe (9. Juli 2010)

danke für diese umfangreiche Antwort...

gibt es auch planungen, die mit biken zu tun haben? und damit du nicht wieder nur mit  "ja" antwortest, frage ich natürlich auch welche und ob man sich anschließen kann...


----------



## toddy (9. Juli 2010)

Stadtaffe schrieb:


> frage ich natürlich auch welche ...


Samstag in den Bikepark nach Albstadt
Sonntag entweder Bikepark Albstadt oder Tour im Schönbuch oder Pumptrack



Stadtaffe schrieb:


> ob man sich anschließen kann...


kenne ich dich 



sorry, bin da etwas altmodisch (oder neudeutsch: oldschool), habe es doch etwas lieber, wenn man sich vorstellt und vor allem sagt, was man gerne so fahren möchte/kann.
soll ja leute geben, die gerne schnell berg hoch fahren und langsam berg ab 
nichts für ungut, nur meine meinung, gibt bestimmt auch leute, die spaß an blind dates haben


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Juli 2010)

Toddy, nicht beißen gell! 
 Ich hätte aber auch Lust am Samstag eine Tour zu fahren, wer würde denn noch alles mikommen wollen?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Juli 2010)

Morgen Albstadt, allerdings Marathon. Wenn du noch nen Startplatz bekommst kannst du dich gerne anschließen


----------



## Stadtaffe (9. Juli 2010)

Du hast ja Recht...meine Mom hat früher auch immer gesagt, ich soll nicht mit Fremden reden...

also bevor ich hier meine Lebensgeschichte erzähle, danke erstmal für deine Auskünfte...

ich war neulich mal auf dem Gelände des MTB-Treffs in BB, da hat man mich über dieses Forum informiert...Da nun für diese WE noch nichts drin stand, wollte ich einfach mal anfragen...sonst schau ich morgen hier rein und ihr seid schon wieder unterwegs...

Da Du Bikepark erwähnt hast, kann ich Dich schon mal beruhigen...das ist eher nichts für mich und meine Bike...

Ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und hab ein paar Strecken in BB und Schönbuch gefunden, die mir vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sicher ausreichen...Ich komme aus da Zitty und daher bist jetzt nur Großstadt-Jungle gefahren, aber da lernt man auch Manches...

Würde mich also am Wochenende gern anschließen, wenn jemand ne Runde ohne Renncharakter dreht...

So ich hoffe, das reicht fürs Erste...

peeeezzz...M.

p.s. trage heute rote schuhe, schwarze socken, grünes polo und weiße jeans...du erkennst mich an dem fahhrrad mit den bunten sonnenblumen...nur falls du doch ein blind date suchst


----------



## DaBoom (9. Juli 2010)

@eisenzwerg
wollte morgen mit NikiD ne Runde drehen. Startzeit haben wir noch keine ausgemacht.

@Matthias247
wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Juli 2010)

Würde ich glatt mitkommen, schreib mir am besten kurz eine SMS wann es losgehen soll.

Der kleine dicke Zwerch


----------



## toddy (9. Juli 2010)

@ zwerg
ich belle nur 
aber mit einer sms sieht M. aber nicht, wann ihr fahren wollt 

@ M. (oder affe, wenn dir das lieber ist )
ich habe halt keine lust, einem 70 kg racer auf einem 9 kg scott scale hinterher zu hecheln, dass macht meine pumpe nicht lange mit und ich habe keine lust, mich von einem grünem polo reanimieren zu lassen 

wenn du lust auf eine *gemütliche* tour mit ein paar trails im schönbuch hast und ich am sonntag unterwegs bin, melde ich mich mal!

achja, und der bikepark in albstadt ist sehr anfängergeeignet, sonst wäre ich ja auch nicht dort


----------



## Stadtaffe (9. Juli 2010)

toddy schrieb:


> eine *gemütliche* tour mit ein paar trails im schönbuch



das ist genau was ich suche...

kurze täterbeschreibung:
190 cm
95 kg
cube attention mit xt und maguras

@toddy

das mit der SMS ist mir auch aufgefallen...dezente art jemanden auszuladen ...hab aber schon eine pm geschickt...


EDIT: affe ist völlig ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (9. Juli 2010)

soll Leute geben die arbeiten, manchmal sogar am Abend


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Juli 2010)

_*Ich schließ Heute um 15:10 im rkv auf*_.

Grüße Moritz


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Juli 2010)

_*Ich schließ eine halbe Stunde später auf. Also um 15:40 statt 15:10 *_

Grüße Moritz


----------



## Linus36 (9. Juli 2010)

@ toddyHallo erstmal ich bin Kai - wohne jetzt ein Jahr in Aidlingen und arbeite in Böblingen.Hab mir im Herbst das Specialized Enduro 2009 Comp gekauft, vor allem weil es stabil ist und ich nicht der leichteste - aber ich arbeite gerade dann.Habe eben Deinen Post an Stadtaffe gesehen und was Du bezüglich Deiner Tourenneigung (gemütlich mit Trails, Anfänger Bikepark...) schreibst ermutigt mich Dich anzuschreiben, da ich den Eindruck habe die Anderen hier sind schon ganz schöne Cracks.Ich selbst bin eher blutiger Anfänger was die Fahrtechnik angeht und konditionell eher mittelmaß (unteres - grins )und hab die Leistungsfähigkeit meines Bikes wahrscheinlich nicht mal zu 10 % ausgenutzt, was ich jedoch ändern möchte. Allerdings fehlt es mir an Streckenkenntnissen, und allein fahren ist nicht wirklich so prickelnd.Bin aber als Betreiber einer Fernbeziehung gehandicapt, da ich am Wochenende meistens unterwegs bin für mich wären also Abendtouren unter der Woche super.Kann ich mich Euch vielleicht mal anschließen, das wäre klasse. Bin natürlich auch dran interessiert Leute von hier kennenzulernen, mit denen man Abends auch nochmal ein Kaltgetränk zu sich nehmen kann.Achja ich bin übrigens 37 Jahre alt


----------



## eisenzwerg (9. Juli 2010)

> schreib mir am besten kurz eine SMS


Wie DaBoom schon sagte arbeite ich heute Spätschicht und kann somit nicht in`s Forum schauen und die morgige Tagesplanung nicht erfahren.


----------



## la bourde (9. Juli 2010)

Linus36 schrieb:


> @ toddyHallo erstmal ich bin Kai - wohne jetzt ein Jahr in Aidlingen und arbeite in Böblingen.Hab mir im Herbst das Specialized Enduro 2009 Comp gekauft, vor allem weil es stabil ist und ich nicht der leichteste - aber ich arbeite gerade dann.Habe eben Deinen Post an Stadtaffe gesehen und was Du bezüglich Deiner Tourenneigung (gemütlich mit Trails, Anfänger Bikepark...) schreibst ermutigt mich Dich anzuschreiben, da ich den Eindruck habe die Anderen hier sind schon ganz schöne Cracks.Ich selbst bin eher blutiger Anfänger was die Fahrtechnik angeht und konditionell eher mittelmaß (unteres - grins )und hab die Leistungsfähigkeit meines Bikes wahrscheinlich nicht mal zu 10 % ausgenutzt, was ich jedoch ändern möchte. Allerdings fehlt es mir an Streckenkenntnissen, und allein fahren ist nicht wirklich so prickelnd.Bin aber als Betreiber einer Fernbeziehung gehandicapt, da ich am Wochenende meistens unterwegs bin für mich wären also Abendtouren unter der Woche super.Kann ich mich Euch vielleicht mal anschließen, das wäre klasse. Bin natürlich auch dran interessiert Leute von hier kennenzulernen, mit denen man Abends auch nochmal ein Kaltgetränk zu sich nehmen kann.Achja ich bin übrigens 37 Jahre alt




Du kannst auch gern am Montag Abend zum RKV Stammtisch kommen.
In unserem Verein gibt es auch Leute, die es nicht so drauf haben.
ra.bretzeln ist hoch wahrscheinlich langsamer als du.
Und slayerrider ist auch nur schneller auf die Strecke Trail->Krankenhaus. 

Ne ernsthaft, wir werden uns freuen wenn du kommst, und du wirst Leute finden, die genau so gut wie du fahren. Und wenn sie besser als du fahren, dann werden sie auf dich warten.
Es ist auch immer gut mit Leute zu fahren, die besser fahren können.
Man lernt mehr dabei.

Bis Montag Abend !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (10. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Pics vom Stadtfest. Mit Moritz, Jannik und mir.
Jannik is going grazy (der Kopf!!!):



Moritz:



Ich wurde auch noch erwischt...




Jannik nochmal:



und ich:




Danke für die Fotos: Labourde

Nochmal Danke an alle die so gut mitgeholfen haben (v.a. Cafescup!)


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Juli 2010)

Geniale Fotos  Und mit dem Anlauf


----------



## cafescup (10. Juli 2010)

@ ALL

also der Ra und meiner einer würden *morgen (So.)* auf Grund der Wärme um
*9:45 Uhr ab dem Strommast an der Panzerkaserne *
ne gemütliche traillastige Runde drehen.

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Stadtaffe (10. Juli 2010)

also ich wäre dabei...


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Juli 2010)

linus: Siehe alles was la bourde geschrieben hat. Außerdem hatten wir dir auch schon letztes Jahr angeboten das du jederzeit dazustoßen kannst. Im übrigen glaube ich auch nicht das toddy und du viel Spaß zusammen haben werden ...

slayerride: Jannik hats einfach drauf 
Deine sind aber auch gut 

cafescup: Würde ja gerne mal  wieder mit euch fahren. Dank der kleinen GA Tour heute werden meine Beine morgen früh aber wohl eher streiken 
Naja, dafür wurde das so gegen 14:30 spontan geplante Projekt 4 dann zur Abwechslung auch mal erfolgreich abgeschlossen  Und das ganze sogar ohne 9kg Scale 

alb: Und es braucht doch keinen KTM Aufkleber


----------



## la bourde (11. Juli 2010)

Wir planen nach Krumbachtal mit der S-Bahn zu fahren, gegen 17:00 (heute).
Dort gibt es Sprunge und nette Sachen.
Jeder kann gern mit kommen (tel: 7031 42 neunundneunzig twelve).


----------



## slayerrider (11. Juli 2010)

Wir sind jetzt doch beim RKV.
Jeder kann gerne kommen.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (11. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> alb: Und es braucht doch keinen KTM Aufkleber




@Matthias247: Gratuliere zu Deiner Super Zeit in Albstadt! Denke aber besser nochmals über den Aufkleber nach - bringt eventuell doch noch ein paar Minuten!

@all: Gratulation an all die in Albstadt gefahren sind!

Inzwischen glaub ich auch dass ich noch Schlauchreifen brauche! Es hat mir doch in Albstadt ein Stück Gummi aus der Lauffläche gerissen, so daß ich zwei Platten unterwegs flicken drufte! Zeit daher eher bescheiden!


----------



## cafescup (11. Juli 2010)

@ ALL


*Morgen ist wieder Stammtisch.*

Ich werde, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht, das 

*RKV Gelände um kurz nach 18Uhr aufschließen.*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Juli 2010)

@alb: Danke dir. Hatte mich schon etwas wegen deiner Zeit gewundert. Vielleicht solltest du es  mal mit was anderem als gebrauchten Reifen versuchen? 
Darf aber selbst nichts sagen, war mit nem fast abgefahrenen Ralph am Start und hab ein paar nette Schotterdrifts damit hingelegt. Bin pannenlos ins Ziel gekommen. Als wir dann aber später den Zielbereich verlasssen wollten war mein (nicht abgefahrenes) Vorderrad dann platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenzwerg (11. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch Fahrer!!


----------



## la bourde (12. Juli 2010)

Heutige Fotos:



























Slayerrider am Lenker.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (12. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht hätte ich doch besser auf das Gebrauchte Material (so wie Du) gesetzt! Mein neuer Rocket Ron hat den Geist aufgegeben - von der Lauffläche wurde ca. 1,5cm² raus gerissen, so daß nur die Karkasse noch da war! Also nächstes malö doch besser wieder mit gebrauchtem Material!



Matthias247 schrieb:


> @alb: Danke dir. Hatte mich schon etwas wegen deiner Zeit gewundert. Vielleicht solltest du es mal mit was anderem als gebrauchten Reifen versuchen?
> Darf aber selbst nichts sagen, war mit nem fast abgefahrenen Ralph am Start und hab ein paar nette Schotterdrifts damit hingelegt. Bin pannenlos ins Ziel gekommen. Als wir dann aber später den Zielbereich verlasssen wollten war mein (nicht abgefahrenes) Vorderrad dann platt.


----------



## Linus36 (12. Juli 2010)

@Matthias 247 und la bourdevielen Dank für Eure Einladung. Ich weiss, dass ich letztes Jahr schonmal angefragt hatte, aber nach allem was ich dann hier so von Euch gelesen hatte, hatte ich doch etwas die Hose voll und das Gefühl, dass das Niveau hier doch noch 1 - 13 Nummern zu hoch für mich ist.Ich denke zwar immer noch, dass Ihr Euch mit mir eher langweilt (was das Radfahren angeht) aber nachdem Ihr Euer Angebot erneuert habt, werde ich es gerne mal annehmen.Das war auch der Grund warum ich Toddy angeschrieben habe, da sein Post so klang, als wären wir auf einem Niveau. Aber wenn Du schreibst dass dem nicht so sei glaub ich das natürlichWerde nach meinem Urlaub (ich fahr ab Donnerstag gut 3 Wochen nach Norwegen) auf jeden Fall mal vorbei kommen.Wo befindet sich das RKV-Gelände und wann ist Eure Stammtischzeit.Heute haut es bei mir leider nicht hin, da ich noch andere Termine habe.Nochmal danke für die Einladung - freu mich und bin sehr gespannt auf Euch


----------



## Deleted 147393 (12. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich hier immer wieder lese das Niveau wäre so hoch, muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden!

Das Niveau ist für alle die Mitfahren wollen das gleiche, es wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen, sowohl bei Länge, Schwierigkeit und Geschwindigkeit! 

Also nach Deinem Urlaub einfach vorbei kommen!





Linus36 schrieb:


> @Matthias 247 und la bourdevielen Dank für Eure Einladung. Ich weiss, dass ich letztes Jahr schonmal angefragt hatte, aber nach allem was ich dann hier so von Euch gelesen hatte, hatte ich doch etwas die Hose voll und das Gefühl, dass das Niveau hier doch noch 1 - 13 Nummern zu hoch für mich ist.Ich denke zwar immer noch, dass Ihr Euch mit mir eher langweilt (was das Radfahren angeht) aber nachdem Ihr Euer Angebot erneuert habt, werde ich es gerne mal annehmen.Das war auch der Grund warum ich Toddy angeschrieben habe, da sein Post so klang, als wären wir auf einem Niveau. Aber wenn Du schreibst dass dem nicht so sei glaub ich das natürlichWerde nach meinem Urlaub (ich fahr ab Donnerstag gut 3 Wochen nach Norwegen) auf jeden Fall mal vorbei kommen.Wo befindet sich das RKV-Gelände und wann ist Eure Stammtischzeit.Heute haut es bei mir leider nicht hin, da ich noch andere Termine habe.Nochmal danke für die Einladung - freu mich und bin sehr gespannt auf Euch


----------



## Linus36 (12. Juli 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier immer wieder lese das Niveau wäre so hoch, muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden!
> 
> Das Niveau ist für alle die Mitfahren wollen das gleiche, es wird auf jeden Rücksicht genommen, sowohl bei Länge, Schwierigkeit und Geschwindigkeit!
> 
> Also nach Deinem Urlaub einfach vorbei kommen!


 
Das mach ich freu mich drauf, da ich ja wie bereits erwähnt auch daran interessiert bin nette Leute auch für die Zeit außerhalb des Sattels zu treffenGruß Linus


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. Juli 2010)

@ la bourde,
und dann wenn ich mal nicht da bin macht ihr ne Fotosession

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## slayerrider (12. Juli 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @ la bourde,
> und dann wenn ich mal nicht da bin macht ihr ne Fotosession
> 
> Gruß
> Moritz


naja, mehr als einladen kann ich dich auch nicht, ich hatte ne mail geschickt und als keine Antwort kam habe ich halt gedacht du willst nicht....

@La Bourde: Danke! Super gut. Der Tabletop ist super drauf.

Ach ja, Schweißfleck rulzed!



Edit: *Stammtisch*
startet heute erst um kurz nach 19uhr. Auch wenn es regnet kann man gerne kommen, dann kann man ins Vereinsheimsitzten und Pizza essen.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2010)

Info von cafescup:
*Der Stammtisch entfällt heute dank Scheißwetter!*

War vorhin noch 15 Minuten oben, konnte paarmal über den Pumptrack und hatte dann sogar einmal das Gefühl die 3er Kurven Kombination ganz brauchbar gefahren zu sein, dann hats kräftig zu regnen angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Heutige Fotos:
> Slayerrider am Lenker.



Dazu ergänzend:





Und in Bewegung:

Ich find ja das Geräusch an der Startrampe toll


----------



## Hundert4 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Würde gerne auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen!
Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch unter der Woche(bisschen trainieren für Eintagesrennen u.s.w).Schönbuch und Umgebung?,oder nur trails!
Bin aus Holzgerlingen 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juli 2010)

@Matthias: Danke für das Video und die Mühe mit dem Schneiden. Am So hat es mir super gefallen. Ich habe noch diese Woche Uni und daher sollte es jetzt dann auch richtig mit unserem Pumptrack klappen.




Hundert4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Würde gerne auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen!
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch unter der Woche(bisschen trainieren für Eintagesrennen u.s.w).Schönbuch und Umgebung?,oder nur trails!
> Bin aus Holzgerlingen
> Gruß Stefan


Es gibt sogar mehrer Leute die auch unter der Woche fahren und die fahren nicht nur Trails, häng dich mal an Matthias oder Caffescup.


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Juli 2010)

Hundert4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Würde gerne auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen!
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch unter der Woche(bisschen trainieren für Eintagesrennen u.s.w).Schönbuch und Umgebung?,oder nur trails!


Widerspricht sich das denn eigentlich? Unter der Woche fahren wir eigentlich öfters, nur momentan lässt sich kaum mehr jemand blicken 
Ob viele oder manchmal auch gar keine Trails hängt dann halt von Lust & Laune der Mitfahrer sowie den Wetterbedingungen ab.
Für diese Woche: Heute bin ich schon verplant, morgen abend würde ich aber evtl. auch noch ne Runde fahren gehen. Und Freitag Abend bauen wir dann ja hoffentlich die Steilkurve fertig


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Juli 2010)

PS: Jemand von euch am Samstag in Gechingen am Start?


----------



## DieRoteZora (14. Juli 2010)

wann würdest du denn morgen eventuell fahren gehen? hab mir gestern im handballtraining mal wieder die schulter verrissen, aber hoffe, dass das bis morgen wieder passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juli 2010)

So 18:00 oder 18:30. Weiß aber noch nicht was und wohin. Ist ja heute nacht doch bissl nass geworden.


----------



## DieRoteZora (15. Juli 2010)

tja nachdem ich das doch erst jetzt gesehen habe und leider auch erst so langsam mal an feierabend denken kann, wars dann wohl doch nix :-( dreh ich nachher allein noch ne runde.....


----------



## Dave9xx (15. Juli 2010)

Hi ich melde mich jetzt hier auch mal zu wort. 
Ich war neulich am freitag mal beim rkv gelände, ohne bike allerdings.
Werde aber morgen mal, falls ihr dann den Pumptrack weiterbaut mal vorbeischaun mit bike, kann ja dann auch bissle schaufeln;-)

Gruß david


----------



## cafescup (15. Juli 2010)

@ ALL

ich würde morgen *(Freitag) um 18:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen.

Treffpunkt um 18:00 Uhr am Strommast an der Panzer.
*
Wer hat Lust und fährt mit?

Ich dachte an ne Runde Richtung Bärensee o. 7 Mühlental

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Juli 2010)

Bärensee/Solitude gabs gestern. Schönbuch inkl. Bodenkontakt am Eselstritt heute.
Hätte morgen eher Lust Pumptrack zu fahren / weiterzubauen.


----------



## Golden_Willow (16. Juli 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> ich würde morgen *(Freitag) um 18:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

wenn wir um 20 Uhr wieder da sind würde ich mitfahren, weißt ja die liebe Arbeit ruft säpter noch!!!!
Oder kannst du auch eine Stunde früher?

Mandy!!


----------



## DaBoom (16. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> ...*Schönbuch inkl. Bodenkontakt *am Eselstritt heute.
> ....


dachte wir haben uns darauf geeinigt zu sagen, dass wir Brombeerpflücken waren


----------



## Hogen (16. Juli 2010)

Hoi Kamerad!
Was machen Deine RR-Ambitionen? Ich sage nur: noch 5 Wochen bis zur Grünen Hölle! 
Aktueller Stand bei mir: +2.500 km am RR, -6 kg am Fahrer, also alles auf Plan, von mir aus kann's losgehen! 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute auf 18:00... aber bitte nicht warten... sicher sagen kann ich's nicht...
Hogan




cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> ich würde morgen *(Freitag) um 18:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Juli 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> dachte wir haben uns darauf geeinigt zu sagen, dass wir Brombeerpflücken waren


Ja, das waren wir auch noch. Wenn wir jetzt jeden Tag solche Touren fahren kann ich mich vor lauter Kratzern bald nicht mehr ins Büro trauen  Wenn nicht alles versumpft ist, ist Trails fahren im Winter echt angenehmer.



Hogen schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand bei mir: +2.500 km am RR, -6 kg am Fahrer


Müsste mir auch mal passieren, hab vermutlich mehr km auf dem MTB und trotzdem +3kg


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. Juli 2010)

Würde auch heute um 17Uhr bzw. 18Uhr mit ausreiten 

. Mir ist die Zeit Wurst. Wäre nur cool, wenn mir Cafescup noch ne Sms schickt um ob dann 17 oder 18uhr  Dann kann ich den Vorbau auch mitbringen .

EDIT: Runde heute (Freitag) startet definitiv um 18uhr am Strommast an der Panzaka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll73 (16. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> PS: Jemand von euch am Samstag in Gechingen am Start?



Steffi und ich werden da sein - aber ob wir mitfahren hängt noch bissle von Wetter und Lust ab. 
Bei Gluthitze oder Gewitter mag ich mir die Hetzerei nicht geben.


----------



## DieRoteZora (16. Juli 2010)

hat jemand von euch morgen vor ne kleine, gemütliche runde zu drehen?


----------



## exel (16. Juli 2010)

Wann willst du denn die gemütliche Runde drehen? Wenns morgens ist, bin ich dabei.



DieRoteZora schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch morgen vor ne kleine, gemütliche runde zu drehen?


----------



## DieRoteZora (16. Juli 2010)

bin momentan zeitlich noch vollkommen flexibel... kann mich also voll und ganz nach deinen wünschen richten ;-)


----------



## la bourde (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo !


ich suche mehrere Shimano Rotors.
Idealerweise, ein Shimano SM-RT51 (deore) in 160mm :





Und ein Shimano SM-RT75 (XT) in 160mm auch.




Wenn ihr so was habt, bin ich stark interessiert ...

Ich suche auch einen Rennrad Schaltwerk, max 15.

Ich *bestelle bei bikemailorder* nächste Woche, wenn jemand was willst einfach pn.

Viele Gruesse,


----------



## plusminus (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,
den XT-Rotor hab ich Dir. Vom Neurad abgeschraubt 12 Euro?

+-


----------



## la bourde (17. Juli 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hi,
> den XT-Rotor hab ich Dir. Vom Neurad abgeschraubt 12 Euro?
> 
> +-



Perfekt, ich nehme ihn. Danke.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (17. Juli 2010)

Hi miteinander, 

wir fahren morgen um 14.00 h mit dem Auto nach Baltmannsweiler auf eine BMX-Bahn. (ca. 45 km von BB).
Bisher sind wir LaBourde, Slayerrider und ich, wer kommt noch mit?

Grüsse 
ra.


----------



## la bourde (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo  !




wir planen erste August Woche nach Lac Blanc zu fahren.
Von Samstag früh bis Dienstag Abend.

Wer möchte kommen ?

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort.

Gruss,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (17. Juli 2010)

Ra: Naja, Lust hätte ich, bin aber gerade nicht in BB und kommt erst morgen Abend wieder 
La bourde: Du meinst du 31.7. bis 3.8.?

Beide: Wie siehts jetzt mit PDS aus? Hier sind die Liftöffnungszeiten. Im September siehts nicht mehr so toll aus. Wenn dann sollte man das wohl im August angehen.


----------



## exel (18. Juli 2010)

> Hi miteinander,
> 
> wir fahren morgen um 14.00 h mit dem Auto nach Baltmannsweiler auf eine BMX-Bahn. (ca. 45 km von BB).
> Bisher sind wir LaBourde, Slayerrider und ich, wer kommt noch mit?
> ...


Da würde ich gerne mit kommen, bin aber schon verplant



la bourde schrieb:


> Hallo  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und da komm ich gerne mit, also plan mich bitte ein


----------



## carmin (18. Juli 2010)

Bei Lac Blanc und/oder Morzine bin ich auch immer gern dabei.
(Auch der Termin passt.  Bei späteren Alternativterminen würds grad schwierig.)


----------



## *Bike-freak* (18. Juli 2010)

Ich komme mit nach Lac Blanc. 

@la bourde
Ich brauche ein High roller reifen. ich schicke dir dann aber noch den Link per mail.

Gruß
Bike-freak


----------



## la bourde (18. Juli 2010)

So ich habe eine Wohnung mit 6 Plätze gefunden.
Es gäbe dann 3 Doppelbetten und 1 Stockbett.

Und das für 87 pro Nacht (ohne Fruehstueck)...

Es wäre auch möglich, noch eine 2 Personen Wohnung daneben zu mieten.
Das wäre nicht schlecht, weil wir hätten dann 2 Badezimmer ...
Und mehr Bett ...

Was meint ihr ? Wären 20 pro Nacht pro Person ok ? 25 ?


http://www.les-terrasses-du-lac-blanc.com/


----------



## cafescup (18. Juli 2010)

@ ALL


Morgen ist wieder Stammtisch.

Ich werde das

*RKV Gelände erst um 19 Uhr aufschließen können.*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (18. Juli 2010)

à la bourde: merci schon mal für die Recherche!  Gegen 15 Euro plus Frühstück kann wohl wirklich niemand was sagen 


la bourde schrieb:


> So ich habe eine Wohnung mit 6 Plätze gefunden.
> Es gäbe dann 3 Doppelbetten und 1 Stockbett.


Das wärn dann aber schon acht Plätze?  Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Transportkapa aus?


----------



## slayerrider (19. Juli 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> à la bourde: merci schon mal für die Recherche!  Gegen 15 Euro plus Frühstück kann wohl wirklich niemand was sagen
> Das wärn dann aber schon acht Plätze?  Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Transportkapa aus?


naja, jeder muss halt irgendwie schauen wie er hin kommt.
Ich bin ziemlich sicher schon voll, von daher, vlt. Matthias oder so fragen...


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Juli 2010)

Zeitpunkt:
Also ich habe nochmal geschaut:
Eine Woche später wäre mir zwar prinzipiell lieber, aber wenn ihr alle nur da könnt dann geht das auch bei mir in Ordnung. Könnten von mir aus auch etwas länger gehen, aber das macht ja in Lac Blanc wohl nicht soviel Sinn da unter der Woche nicht mehr offen ist. 

Unterkunft: Von mir aus wären auch noch 25/Tag in Ordnung. Zahle auch den Mehrpreis fürs evtl. etwas ruhigere Zimmer 

Transport: Ein weiteres Rad kann ich noch mitnehmen, aber mehr geht halt mit Heckträger und Limousine nicht so toll. Kann aber noch bis zu 3 Personen mit einpacken.

Stammtisch: Bin dabei.


----------



## troll73 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag Abend 'ne Runde zu radeln?

Treffpunkt Donnerstag 19 Uhr am Real Röhrerweg?

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## la bourde (19. Juli 2010)

So ich habe gebucht von Samstag Abend 31.7 bis Montag Abend 2.8 zwei Wohnungen (fast jeder bekommt seinen eigenen Bett).

Die Nacht kostet dann 22 pro Person, so lang dass wir nur 6 sind.
Es gibt noch eine bis zwei Plätze frei.

Ich muss 120 voraus zahlen. Ich schicke euch ein PN.

Wegen den Transportmittel:
Slayerrider ist voll
Matthias hat ein Auto
Exel auch
Wer noch ?


Portes du Soleil:
Wenn wir wollen von dem 30 August bis 5 September in PDS fahren, dann ist es nicht so gut.

Der Lift in Montriond hat schon zu, das bedeutet, dass man nicht in Avoriaz fahren kann.
Schade weil die Strecke dort sind wirklich gut. 


Wir koennen trotzdem die meisten netten Strecken fahren (Chavannes, Mont Chéry, Nauchets), aber es ist ein bisschen schade. Es wird wohl keine sehr technische Strecke (außer Mont Chéry und Le canyon, aber die sind echt schwer) .


Wollen wir noch in PDS gehen ?
Oder Leogang ?
Leogang wird wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.

Sonst können wir eine Woche früher hin fahren, aber ohne Ra.


@plusminus: danke fuer die Scheibe.


----------



## carmin (20. Juli 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Oder Leogang ?
> Leogang wird wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.


Livigno ist nur 10 km weiter, deutlich günstiger und mindestens so gut wie Leogang.


----------



## slayerrider (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Orga an Francois.

So noch ein paar andere Dinge:

Fahren, die Leute die noch nicht versorgt sind müssen selber was organisieren.

Essen, jeder sorgt für sich oder bildet einen Essen-IG. Es gibt nur ungef. 2 Möglichkeiten Essen zu gehen, wieviel das kostet weis ich nicht. Aber es gibt keinen Aldi/Lidl usw. man kann nichts kaufen!!!!!

Ersatzteile genauso, jeder sollte unbedingt alles mitbringen was kaputt gehen kann. Wir sind da in der Pampa und in dem Store gibt es nicht so viel...

Protektoren (sind wahrscheinlich Pflich) sollte also jeder auch haben, d.h. Fullface und jacket!



Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## plusminus (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,

der Zeitpunkt für PDS hört sich gut an. Müsste vielleicht mal mit Euch abklären was ich da so an Material leihen sollte. Vielleicht reicht ja mein "Enduro"hardtail wenn ichs bis dahin wieder aufgebaut habe 
Melde hiermit Interesse für PDS an und erwarte eingehende Beratung bei den nächsten Stammtischen.

Grüße
+-

PS: Livigno wäre ebenfalls eine Option, dann könnte ich am 29. noch den Nationalparkmarathon fahren - nein nicht mit dem schweren Hardtail


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Juli 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Danke für die Orga an Francois.






slayerrider schrieb:


> Fahren, die Leute die noch nicht versorgt sind müssen selber was organisieren.


Siehe PN



slayerrider schrieb:


> Essen, jeder sorgt für sich oder bildet einen Essen-IG. Es gibt nur ungef. 2 Möglichkeiten Essen zu gehen, wieviel das kostet weis ich nicht. Aber es gibt keinen Aldi/Lidl usw. man kann nichts kaufen!!!!!


Ungef. == Ungefährlich?  Ganz so schlimm hatte ich mir ja Frankreich auch nicht vorgestellt 
Aber kriegen wir schon hin. Ist bei der Übernachtung Frühstück dabei oder müssen wir da auch was mitbringen?



slayerrider schrieb:


> Ersatzteile genauso, jeder sollte unbedingt alles mitbringen was kaputt gehen kann. Wir sind da in der Pampa und in dem Store gibt es nicht so viel...


Du nimmst also ein komplettes Zweitrad mit? 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Protektoren (sind wahrscheinlich Pflich) sollte also jeder auch haben, d.h. Fullface und jacket!


Ja, muss ich jetzt mal organisieren gehen.

Wegen PDS/Livigno/sonstwas: Prinzipiell alles SEHR interessant, aber wie gestern schon gesagt passt mir der Zeitpunkt nicht mehr so gut, da ich dann wohl bald 5 Wochen Urlaub am Stück nehmen müsste ...
Zwischen Lac Blanc und 22.8. hätte ich aber noch Zeit nochwas zu machen.


----------



## blondie242 (20. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag Abend 'ne Runde zu radeln?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich wäre am donnerstag, 19.00 Uhr am real auch dabei.
Schon eine Idee, wo Du hinradeln willst ?

Grüße
simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (20. Juli 2010)

nach momentanen planungsstand (vorallem was die arbeit angeht) sollte ich es morgen auch schaffen! kommt steffi auch mit?
hoffe ich denk dann auch dran dir dein tool wieder mitzubringen....

grüßle, betty


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Juli 2010)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> nach momentanen planungsstand (vorallem was die arbeit angeht) sollte ich es morgen auch schaffen! kommt steffi auch mit?


Morgen ist aber Mittwoch, nicht Donnerstag!

Ich werde vermutlich heute und morgen allein und mit Licht und so ne Runde drehen und würde dann am Donnerstag Abend am Pumptrack weiterbauen wollen, falls slayerrider und la bourde Zeit haben (und nicht tour fahren wollen?).


----------



## troll73 (20. Juli 2010)

blondie242 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre am donnerstag, 19.00 Uhr am real auch dabei.
> Schon eine Idee, wo Du hinradeln willst ?
> 
> ...



Hi Simone, Hi Betty

würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mittkommt!
Konkreten Plan hab ich noch nicht.
Ich würde vermutl. so Richtung Schönbuch / Goldersbachtal / Teufelsbrücke ... radeln.
Vielleicht so 2 - 2,5h? Bis halb 10 müsste es ja noch hell sein.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo

PS: Mein Tool vermisse ich natürlich auch schon. Wäre super wenn das klappen würde. Steffi kommt am *Donnerstag *nicht mit.


----------



## la bourde (20. Juli 2010)

So es ist 22 pro Person pro Nacht ohne Fruehstueck.

Livigno waere vlt nicht schlecht.
Es gibt aber nicht so viele Strecken
Spricht jemanden Italienisch ?


----------



## cycle-lisa (20. Juli 2010)

hallo leute, 

ich bin auch mal wieder im lande und wollte heut noch nen runde ca. 2-3h locker radln gehn, paar trails und schotter, aber wirklich locker. hat jemand lust?

vg lisa


----------



## slayerrider (20. Juli 2010)

ich hÃ¤tte Bock habe aber keine Zeit.

Lac Blanc:
Also ich habe sicher 3 PlÃ¤tze, die sind aber schon gebucht. Einer mehr vlt., aber ich will nichts versprechen, was ich dann nicht halten kann.
Michael kann hÃ¶chstens 2 Bikes mitnehmen!
Sprit, naja so 0,2-0,25â¬/km sollte klar gehen.
Ah, mir fÃ¤llt noch was ein, ich kann noch jemanden einladen, der dann vlt. fahren kann, dann hÃ¤tte sich alles erledigt. Interesse?

Wegen Donnerstag: Ich denke so 18:00-18:30 wÃ¤re gut. Ich versuche auch noch jemand mitzubringen, dann gehts besser.


----------



## carmin (20. Juli 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Essen, jeder sorgt für sich oder bildet einen Essen-IG. Es gibt nur ungef. 2 Möglichkeiten Essen zu gehen, wieviel das kostet weis ich nicht.


Also Frühstück kann man im Hotel (terrasses du lac blanc) durchaus dazubuchen, für 7 Euro.  Oder wollt Ihr Euch das mitbringen?
Und abends, ich könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass man da noch wo hingeht?  Okay, muss nicht jeden Abend sein.  In Orbey hats mindestens ne Pizzeria (wobei man dort ja eher Flammkuchen essen sollte )



la bourde schrieb:


> Livigno waere vlt nicht schlecht.
> Es gibt aber nicht so viele Strecken
> Spricht jemanden Italienisch ?


Das nicht, aber mit ein paar Brocken kommt man durch.  Es gibt auch einige nicht so offizielle Strecken.  Wobei es für vier Tage schon auch langweilig werden kann.  Dann gibts aber immer noch die Möglichkeit, zB für einen Tag nach Bormio rüberzugehen


----------



## la bourde (20. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber ich kann am Donnerstag Abend nicht.


Moechte jemand 2 neue Paar Alligator Juicy 7 Bremsbelaege fuer 16 ?
Ich hatte Deore bestellt, und Juicy bekommen.


----------



## slayerrider (20. Juli 2010)

nachdem noch nicht alles bei allen so klar ist, es kamen noch Fragen auf.
Also ich nehme La bourde, Moritz und mich mit, weiteres Fahrrad kann ich nicht versprechen. Daher suchen die anderen noch was. Michael und Matthias können jeweils wahrscheinlich 2Bikes mitnehmen. Also entweder 3 Autos oder wir müssen noch was finden.
Essen: Es gibt Leute die nicht vollzeit arbeiten (z.B. ich) und daher werde ich mein Frühstück mitbringen und sicher nicht jeden Abend essen gehen.
Desweiteren denke ich auch, dass die Fahrt nach Orbey schon noch 20min oder so dauert und sich daher nicht sicher lohnt. 
Allerdings seit ihr herzlich eingeladen bei Francois Früstück zubestellen.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist alles klarer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (20. Juli 2010)

So kann ich mir das vorstellen:

Wir fahren am Samstag morgen; gegen 9:30 Uhr.
Wir sind dort um 12:30 Uhr.

Wir kÃ¶nnen dann erst mal unsere GepÃ¤ck in Hotel lassen und essen.
Wir fahren von 14:00 bis 17:45, es kostet 15,00 â¬ (es lohnt sich ab 6 DHs, vlt nehmen wir nur mehrere Tickets)
Dann 2 Tage voll Tag: 20,00 * 2  = 40 â¬
Am letzten Tag kÃ¶nnen wir wieder einen ganzen Tag nehmen, wenn wir noch fit genug sind . +20â¬

Ich schlage vor, dass wir auch ein Abend irgendwo essen gehen.
Colmar ist nicht so weit (30km), ist auch eine nette Stadt.
Warum nicht am Samstag oder Sonntag Abend, es wÃ¤re bestimmt mehr los.
@slayerrider: deine Webseite ist kaputt.


----------



## noie95 (21. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag Abend 'ne Runde zu radeln?
> 
> ...



besteht die möglichkeit für mich als gastfahrer mal wieder "mitzuspielen"? 

grüße
thomas aus altdorf


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Juli 2010)

Die Planung von La bourde hört sich gut an 
Transporttechnisch würde ich sagen wir schauen ob David 4 Bikes mitbekommt, dann schaffen wirs mit 2 Autos. Ich habe auf jedenfall einen Heckträger und habe damit noch den gesamten Kofferraum für Zeugs und die Rücksitzbank für Mitfahrer frei. Ansonsten dann halt mit 3 Autos, auch kein Weltuntergang.

Zu Livigno sind in der aktuellen Mountainbike einige Bilder abgedruckt. Stichwort: Flowtrails. Sieht gut aus.

slayerrider: Morgen 18:30 sollte bei mir funktionieren, wenn nicht rufe ich dann kurzfristig nochmal an.

noie95: Bin zwar nicht Udo, aber du darfst sicherlich gerne mitkommen


----------



## slayerrider (21. Juli 2010)

Um nochmal alles ganz gut abzuklären würde ich vorschlagen, dass man sich nochmal kurz trifft. Wenn alle anderen das nicht so sehen, dann lassen wir das.
Da aber 4 Leute schon am Freitag beim RKV sind, würde ich Freitag 19:00/19:30 vorschlagen, dann kann jeder auch noch bissle was schaufeln.

@Matthias: ok, super.


----------



## troll73 (21. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> noie95: Bin zwar nicht Udo, aber du darfst sicherlich gerne mitkommen



Aber sicher doch!


----------



## noie95 (21. Juli 2010)

gut prima, dann bin ich morgen um 19h am real.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (21. Juli 2010)

Hi,
je nachdem wann wir von unserer "Ganztages"exkursion zurückkommen würde ich mich ebenfalls noch anschließen.
Wäre dankbar wenn das Ganze nicht erst nach 18 Uhr abgesagt wird, da ich dann schon unterwegs sein werde.

+-


----------



## exel (21. Juli 2010)

Find ich gut alles abzuklären. Ich versuch am Freitag dabei zu sein.



slayerrider schrieb:


> Um nochmal alles ganz gut abzuklären würde ich vorschlagen, dass man sich nochmal kurz trifft. Wenn alle anderen das nicht so sehen, dann lassen wir das.
> Da aber 4 Leute schon am Freitag beim RKV sind, würde ich Freitag 19:00/19:30 vorschlagen, dann kann jeder auch noch bissle was schaufeln.
> 
> @Matthias: ok, super.


----------



## la bourde (21. Juli 2010)

Ein kleines Video des Französischen Meisterschaft in Trial:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe3x5m_championnats-de-france-de-trial-de_sport

Es sieht echt krass aus, oder ?


----------



## carmin (22. Juli 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Um nochmal alles ganz gut abzuklären würde ich vorschlagen, dass man sich nochmal kurz trifft.


Wenn ich dann noch da bin, gern   Aber was ist überhaupt noch offen?

Also ich verstehs grad wie folgt:

*Transport:* Slayer nimmt 3 Personen + 3 Bikes mit.  (Ob ein Bike mehr ginge, ließe sich wohl nur per Ausprobieren klären.)  Von daher isses möglicherweise sinnvoll, dass Matthias nur 2 Personen mitnimmt (ich fahr dann separat per Mopped), dann kann er die Rückbank umklappen, und es passt noch ein Bike zerlegt hintenrein.  Zum Unkostenausgleich sind sich die Fahrgemeinschaften glaub schon einig.

*Essen:* Es gibt sowohl den Wunsch nach Selbstversorgung als auch nach Essen gehen. Ich kann mit beidem sehr gut leben.  Wir brauchen dabei noch nicht mal notwendigerweise Einigkeit: Das Frühstück kann man wohl individuell buchen (wobei ich als Kaffeeverächter hier auch zur Selbstversorgung neige ;-)), tagsüber ist eh Vesper angesagt, d.h., mitbringen muss man sich sowieso was, so dass wirs auch am Abend abwechselnd machen können (z.B. Sa selber machen, So essen gehen und Mo nach Laune).  Wenn jemand nicht mag wie die andern, teilen wir uns halt auf, is doch kein Problem.

*Programm:* so wie von la bourde zusammengefasst 

Hab ich was vergessen?

Im übrigen müssen wir wegen gemeinsamer Kosten (Fahrt, Unterkunft) wohl ohnehin eine Abrechnung machen.  Die zu erstellen kann ich gerne anbieten (mach ich bei bisherigen Bikeunternehmungen schon gewohnheitshalber).  Das würde erlauben, dass man auch andere Auslagen macht und darüber zurückbekommt.  (Bspw, dass im Restaurant einer für alle bezahlt und nicht jeder einzeln.)


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2010)

OK, hört sich gut an.
Aber du musst nicht mit dem Mopped fahren (es sei den du willst das), bei mir hat es wahrscheinlich schon noch Platz.

Und wenn du denkst es ist für dich nichts unklar, dann musst du auch nicht kommen.
Michael muss aber kommen, damit er noch schaufelt


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Juli 2010)

carmin: Also ich hab nichts dagegen wenn du die Abrechnung machst. Alternativ könntest du den Rest auch einladen 

Heute und morgen abend solls wohl mehr oder weniger nass werden. Würde dann mal vorschlagen wenns (doch) nicht regnen sollte treffen wir uns zum schaufeln / abstimmen, ansonsten machts wohl keinen Spaß. Wenns nur vorher geregnet hat und matschig ist schadet das ja beim schaufeln nicht unbedingt.


----------



## plusminus (22. Juli 2010)

@19-Uhr-Fahrer: Ich bin raus für heute!

+-


----------



## DieRoteZora (22. Juli 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> @19-Uhr-Fahrer: Ich bin raus für heute!
> 
> +-


 

ich leider auch. arbeit wird nicht weniger und schulter tut auch noch von dienstag weh :-(

greetz


----------



## troll73 (22. Juli 2010)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> ich leider auch. arbeit wird nicht weniger und schulter tut auch noch von dienstag weh :-(
> 
> greetz



Simone und Thomas - wie siehts bei Euch aus?
Glauben wir das es sich einregenen wird und geben auch auf oder hoffen  wir auf Wetterbesserung und starten trotzdem?
Meine Prognose ist, dass der Regen in 1-2h vorbei sein wird - so sieht es auf dem Regenradar aus...


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2010)

Bauen beim RKV wird hiermit abgesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2010)

so was blödes dies Doppelposts....


----------



## noie95 (22. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Simone und Thomas - wie siehts bei Euch aus?
> Glauben wir das es sich einregenen wird und geben auch auf oder hoffen  wir auf Wetterbesserung und starten trotzdem?
> Meine Prognose ist, dass der Regen in 1-2h vorbei sein wird - so sieht es auf dem Regenradar aus...



also ich bin guter dinge das es aufhört  obs allerdings bis 19h reicht... fraglich.
von mir aus, können wir es ne halbe stunde nach hinten schieben


----------



## troll73 (22. Juli 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> also ich bin guter dinge das es aufhört  obs allerdings bis 19h reicht... fraglich.
> von mir aus, können wir es ne halbe stunde nach hinten schieben



Also: Start 19:30 Uhr am Real.
Hoffe blondie242 liest das hier auch


----------



## noie95 (22. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Also: Start 19:30 Uhr am Real.
> Hoffe blondie242 liest das hier auch



vorausgesetzt der regen stoppt, oder!?  
oder willst auch los wenns noch pißt...


----------



## troll73 (22. Juli 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt der regen stoppt, oder!?
> oder willst auch los wenns noch pißt...



Nö. Wenn es regnet bleiben wir daheim. Wielange vorher müssen wir denn entscheiden? Ich wohne beim Real um die Ecke.


----------



## noie95 (22. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn es regnet bleiben wir daheim. Wielange vorher müssen wir denn entscheiden? Ich wohne beim Real um die Ecke.



ich komm aus altdorf. ich brauche 20min bis real. also wenn es bis um 19h aufhört könnte ich es schaffen...

würde vorschlagen, wir "treffen" uns 19h nochmal "hier" und entscheiden


----------



## blondie242 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen, ich auch, mir ist es zu nass !
Sorry für die späte Meldung !
Grüße
simone


----------



## blondie242 (22. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag ?
Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, nur ohne Regen ?
Grüße
simone


----------



## troll73 (22. Juli 2010)

blondie242 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag ?
> Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, nur ohne Regen ?
> Grüße
> simone



Guter Vorschlag. Also heute wird das wohl nix mehr.

Stattdessen

Dienstag 19 Uhr am Real Roehrerweg.

VG, Udo

PS: Mal sehen ob ich mich bei dem Siff stattdessen noch zum Schlemmerfest traue ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (22. Juli 2010)

okay! dann heute nix.

werde versuchen dienstag auch zu kommen!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

fourcross Strecke in Tiengen!!!

Falls Ihr mal in der nähe seid, sicher mal lohnenswert die Strecke (gebaut Guido Tschugg) anzuschauen.

http://www.vbc-wt.de

siehe auch Fotoalbum

gruss


----------



## la bourde (22. Juli 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> fourcross Strecke in Tiengen!!!
> 
> ...


Sieht irgendwie auf dem Bild langweilig aus.
Aber vlt ist es nett dort zu fahren.


----------



## slayerrider (22. Juli 2010)

ist auch nicht grade um die Ecke....


----------



## stevenscrosser (23. Juli 2010)

Mini-Luftpumpe auf dem HW5 in der Nähe des Waldfriedhofs in Herrenberg gefunden - Wer vermisst eine?

Wird heute (Freitag) gebaut?


----------



## slayerrider (23. Juli 2010)

Heute ist noch nicht klar ob offen ist und gebaut ist.
Plan war so richtung 18Uhr, aber das Wetter ist ja nicht so stabil. Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass man halt so gegen 16/17Uhr nochmal schaut und sich dann spontan verabredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. Juli 2010)

So wies aussieht wirds heute nochmal ziemlich nass 
Falls es doch anders wird machen wir spontant was aus.

Ansonsten hätte ich morgen auch Zeit, da könnte es ja gegen Nachmittag mal aufeghört haben zu regnen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (24. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cwoQpRUqo"]YouTube- Bikeskills.com: Pumping For Speed and Control[/nomedia]


----------



## Matthias247 (25. Juli 2010)

Falls ihr heute Abend (18:30 und später) doch noch Lust habt am Pumptrack weiterzubauen sagt mir Bescheid (Handy, SMS, bin erstmal unterweges). Würde dann noch vorbeikommen. Morgen wirds nämlich wohl wieder nichts, da ist wieder Regen angesagt 

Zu Lac Blanc haben wir gestern noch folgendes besprochen:

Keiner von uns kann/will abends kochen  
Daher wirds wohl die Tage an denen wir nicht essen gehen (2) wohl Nudeln geben  Wenn das bei allen klar geht könnte man da wohl auch gemeinsam was einkaufen. So 1 Packung Miracoli pro Person pro Abend? 
Für Frühstück und tagsüber bringt jeder das mit was er mag. Exel hat Nutella dabei? 
Wie siehts vor Ort mit Getränken aus? Viel mitnehmen braucht viel Platz.
Slayerrider und ich werden Werkzeug einpacken. Wenn irgendjemand etwas hochspezielles braucht sollte ers selbst einpacken.
Ersatzteile einpacken soviel wie geht. Schaltauge, Schaltwerk, Laufradsatz, Bremsbeläge, Pedale, Reifen, Schläuche, Schaltzüge, ... am besten Zweitrad
Ich hoffe ja noch das mein Verschleiss nicht so hoch sein wird wie von slayerrider prophezeit. 
Mehr als nur einen Satz Klamotten einpacken - wegen evtl. Regen/Dreck/stinkt/...
Schloss mitnehmen
Vor der Abfahrt nochmal überlegen ob man Helm, Schuhe, Protektoren, und die anderen wichtigsten Sachen auch *wirklich* eingepackt hat.


----------



## cafescup (25. Juli 2010)

@ ALL

Auf Grund der aktuellen Wettervorhersage:


*Montag Stammtisch um 20Uhr in der Cafebar*


Wer ist mit dabei?

Eine Bitte an alle. Seid so nett und postet Euer Kommen hier, damit nicht einer allein da sitzt und wartet. Danke


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## carmin (26. Juli 2010)

Hätte am Freitag sogar noch vorbeigeschaut, kam aber dann doch auch erst um 19:30 nach Hause.  Scheint ja nun doch einige interessante Aspekte zu geben (kochen, Schloss, Werkzeug...).  Wenn heute abend jemand von den Lac Blancern kommt, würd ich auch in die Cafebar kommen.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. Juli 2010)

komme heute Abend vorbei!


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Wetter hält, würde ich auch noch ein bisschen Pumptrack bauen. Dannach kann ich noch nicht sagen...


----------



## DieRoteZora (26. Juli 2010)

ich schaffe es heute abend wohl leider nicht und ab nächsten Montag bin ich dann für 2Wochen in Spanien..... also werde ich die nächsten mal leider mal wieder mit stammtisch-abstinenz glänzen :-(


----------



## Deleted 147393 (26. Juli 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> Auf Grund der aktuellen Wettervorhersage:
> 
> ...



Damit Deine Einsamkeit nicht überhand nimmt - ich bin dabei!


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juli 2010)

Ich bin nicht da, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (26. Juli 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Damit Deine Einsamkeit nicht überhand nimmt - ich bin dabei!



 Meine Einsamkeit  Es sind auch schon andere da gesessen und keiner kam 

Übrigens Ja.. ich bringe die DVD mit.

Bis später


----------



## slayerrider (26. Juli 2010)

@Lac Blanc:
Wenn ich alles richtig kapiert habe, dann kann man im Lac Blanc baden:
http://www.seen.de/Frankreich.399.0.html
Der ist c. 1km von unserer Unterkunft entfernt und sieht ganz gut aus.
http://fr.academic.ru/pictures/frwiki/76/Lac_Blanc_Rocher_Hans.jpg
Außerdem ist der Lac Noir auch gleich in der Nähe.


----------



## la bourde (26. Juli 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> @Lac Blanc:
> Wenn ich alles richtig kapiert habe, dann kann man im Lac Blanc baden:
> http://www.seen.de/Frankreich.399.0.html
> Der ist c. 1km von unserer Unterkunft entfernt und sieht ganz gut aus.
> ...



Glücklicherweise kommt der Janick nicht !

"Nein Janick, du springst nicht !
Ne auch kein kleines double backflip Janick !"


@Lac blanc:
Die World Cup in Livigno wird am Samstag Abend um 18:30 übertragen.

Wenn wir einen Laptop hätten, dann könnten wir ein HotSpot suchen (ne, nicht die Hotspots, die cafescup regelmäßig besucht ) und das Live schauen.
Es gibt hot "schpots" in Colmar und Orbey, einige sind sogar kostenlos (einfach zu finden, die Schwaben stehen schon davor )
Ich kann mein 12" Netbook mitbringen.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir Samstag erstmal ausladen und dann noch etwas fahren wollen (und dann wieder umziehen und so) wird das mit 18:30 wahrscheinlich etwas knapp. Aber können wir dann ja spontan entscheiden.

Heute soll es trocken bleiben, wir könnten also bei Lust und Laune noch etwas am Pumptrack weiterbauen.

PS: Hab gestern Abend noch meine Federgabel zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut. Wenn sie mir am Wochenende also um die Ohren fliegt wisst ihr worans lag


----------



## troll73 (27. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Dienstag 19 Uhr am Real Roehrerweg.



Na - wie siehts aus heute Abend?
Wäre jemand mit am Start?
Das Wetter könnte halten ...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. Juli 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Lac blanc:
> Die World Cup in Livigno wird am Samstag Abend um 18:30 übertragen.



Ich kann Nwd 10 mitnehmen falls wir den mal Abends anschauen wollen.

Grüße 
Moritz


----------



## la bourde (27. Juli 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich kann Nwd 10 mitnehmen falls wir den mal Abends anschauen wollen.
> 
> Grüße
> Moritz



Ich habe aber kein DVD Laufwerk auf dem Ding, aber wenn du es auf USB Stick oder Festplatte bringst, warum nicht.



@Matthias: Der Lift hat so wieso um 18:00 zu. Die Frauen fahren erst, es bedeutet, dass es gegen 19:30 interessant wird.


----------



## noie95 (27. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Na - wie siehts aus heute Abend?
> Wäre jemand mit am Start?
> Das Wetter könnte halten ...



ähm ja...
sorry für späte antwort. ich hatte gehofft ich kann es schaffen heut. leider geht es aber nicht.
ich werd sicher aber das nächste mal dabei sein.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Initiative ergriffen und etwas Grundversorung für uns gekauft:






Wenn ihr doch noch andere Saucen/Linsen/was ganz anderes dazu kaufen wollt, auch kein Problem. Wenns übrig ist weiß ich was es bei mir die nächste Zeit zu essen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. Juli 2010)

Das ist schonmal sehr gut.  Ich schau mal, ob ich noch Linsen + Zubehör mitnehme; hängt natürlich auch ein wenig davon ab, ob noch jemand mitessen mag (für mich alleine werd ichs nicht kochen) und davon, ob die Küche überhaupt das ganze Werkzeug bereithält.  Jedenfalls ist etwas eiweißreiche Kost nach solch ungewohnt exzentrischer Belastung net schlecht =)


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. Juli 2010)

@la bourde 
ich habe ihn auf usb stick.

Wie ist es jetzt mit dem Kochen? Kocht jeder sich selber was (was ich sinlos finde), oder Kochen wir was gemeinsam?

@Slayerrider
Kann ich ein ersatzbike mitnehmen??

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## carmin (28. Juli 2010)

Natürlich kochen wir gemeinsam, wir haben sicher nicht so viele Töpfe ;-)


----------



## *Bike-freak* (28. Juli 2010)

Soll ich irgendwas mitnehmen (Essen, Topf, Löffel)?
Für das Frühstück nehme ich ein Toaster mit den kann dann jeder benutzen.

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2010)

@Moritz: 
Ersatzfahrrad geht sicher nicht. Wir sind 6 oder 7 Leute mit 2 Autos, da bin ich froh wenn wir alles unterbekommen dringende unterbekommen. Es sei den du findest jemand der noch fährt, dann kein Problem.
Zum Toaster solltest du noch Brot mitbringen.
Töpfe usw. hat es dort.
Du kannst sicher bei Matthias mitessen, solltest dich dann aber auch an den kosten beteiligen.

Essen, ich kann nicht alles essen, Miraculi macht mir auch Sorgen, daher werde ich etwas für mich mitbringen, was sicher klar geht. Aber alle anderen sind herzlich eingeladen sich zusammen zu tun.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du kannst sicher bei Matthias mitessen, solltest dich dann aber auch an den kosten beteiligen.


Nudeln gibts kostenlos für alle die noch nen Hügel auf dem RKV Gelände hinschaufeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (28. Juli 2010)

Francois, ich kann dir nicht auf deine PN antworten, dein Postfach ist anscheinend voll.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juli 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Francois, ich kann dir nicht auf deine PN antworten, dein Postfach ist anscheinend voll.


das ist ein dauerzustand, schick ihm halt ne mail oder so.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Nudeln gibts kostenlos für alle die noch nen Hügel auf dem RKV Gelände hinschaufeln



das ist mal ne Ansage!


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Francois, ich kann dir nicht auf deine PN antworten, dein Postfach ist anscheinend voll.



Ich habe dein PN gelesen.

Vielen Dank erst mal.

Wir koennen uns gern am Freitag Abend treffen.

@Lac Blanc team:
Kommt ihr am Freitag Abend ?

@Momo: oeffnest du am Freitag diese Woche ?


----------



## Deleted 147393 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

benötige mal Eure Hilfe, hab mir in beim Albstadt Bike Marathon eine Felge zerstört! Nun bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem gleichen Felgenring! Hab schon diverse Onlineschopps angeschrieben und angerufen ob sie einen passen noch haben! Leider hab ich bis jetzt nur negative Rückmeldungen erhalten, da die Felge nicht mehr produziert wird.

Also vielleicht hat einer von Euch noch einen Geheimtip wo ich den Felgenring her bekommen kann.

Felge: DT Swiss 4.1 d (d für Scheibenbremse) in der Farbe Schwarz mit 32 Loch.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## DaBoom (29. Juli 2010)

@alb_1974
Hab die gesuchte Felge rumstehen
War mal ein VR, bis ich auf die 4.2D gewechselt habe

Laut WhizzWheels ist die Felge fahrbar (weshalb sie auch noch nicht im Schrott gelandet ist)

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Felge: DT Swiss 4.1 d (d für Scheibenbremse) in der Farbe Schwarz mit 32 Loch.


Die 4.1d ist mit der Felgenbremsversion (also ohne d) vom Profil und ERD her identisch. Ebenso schaut der Nachfolger, die XR425 id. aus. 
Bei der Felgenbremsversion ist lediglich zusaetzlich die Flanke abgedreht und es sind Verschleissmarker angebracht.
Du koenntest also auch die Felgenbremsversion nehmen, allerdings waere die optik eher mau. Ich machs grad umgekehrt, ich fahre die Disc Version felgengebremst ;-)

Aber eigentlich stellt sich die Frage ob du wirklich bei so schmalen Felgen (17mm) bleiben willst oder ob es nicht Sinn macht, auf etwas breitere zu gehen. Speichen kosten ja nicht die Welt.
Weiter neigen die leichteren DT Swiss Felgen (sind ja eigentlich nicht wirklich leicht) zum Reissen, beim Neuaufbau wuerde ich mich dann nach Alternativen umschauen.


----------



## Deleted 147393 (29. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Die 4.1d ist mit der Felgenbremsversion (also ohne d) vom Profil und ERD her identisch. Ebenso schaut der Nachfolger, die XR425 id. aus.
> Bei der Felgenbremsversion ist lediglich zusaetzlich die Flanke abgedreht und es sind Verschleissmarker angebracht.
> Du koenntest also auch die Felgenbremsversion nehmen, allerdings waere die optik eher mau. Ich machs grad umgekehrt, ich fahre die Disc Version felgengebremst ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip, aber ich Fahr doch keine Felgengebremste Felge - sieht echt ******* aus!

Und was den Neuaufbau angeht, diese Überlegung hab ich auch im Kopf als letzte Wahl. Aber hier stehen dann doch die Kosten etwas anderst wie Du das hier meinst! Was für mich ja dann zwei neue Felgen a 50Euro bedeutet und die 64 neuen Speichen zu Stückpreis von ca. 2,90Euro plus Nippel => ca. 250 Euro dazu kommt dann noch die Spende für den das Umspeichen! Also in meinen Augen kein Schnäppchen!


----------



## DaBoom (29. Juli 2010)

meiner einer hat es in 5 Jahren nicht geschafft eine 4.X d zum Reißen/Platzen zu bringen
Bin aber auch nicht so nen Tier wie der +- 

wieviel km muss man dauer bremsen bis das Eloxat vom Ring unten ist? 

Naja, die Aerolite find ich nicht günstig

Gruß an Mama Miracoli


----------



## plusminus (29. Juli 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Bin aber auch nicht so nen Tier wie der +-



 oder doch eher 



> Gruß an Mama Miracoli



@Lac-Blancler: Ich will hoffen, dass wenn ihr in einem der Mutterländer des guten Geschmacks schon ausländische Teigwaren eines imperialistischen Herstellers mit Fertigsoße esst wenigstens frischer Käse und nicht die beiliegenden Sägespäne auf das Gericht herniederrieseln.

+-


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2010)

alb_1974 schrieb:


> Und was den Neuaufbau angeht, diese Überlegung hab ich auch im Kopf als letzte Wahl. Aber hier stehen dann doch die Kosten etwas anderst wie Du das hier meinst! Was für mich ja dann zwei neue Felgen a 50Euro bedeutet und die 64 neuen Speichen zu Stückpreis von ca. 2,90Euro plus Nippel => ca. 250 Euro dazu kommt dann noch die Spende für den das Umspeichen! Also in meinen Augen kein Schnäppchen!


Ich dachte nur ein Laufrad sei hin?
Speichen fuer 2,90? Also CX Ray / Aerolite? Finde es inkonsequent, bei den Speichen alles auszureizen und dann den Gewichtsvorteil durch die relativ schweren und dazu schmalen Felgen wieder zunichte zu machen. Supercomp wiegen ca. 20gr mehr pro Laufrad, kosten aber nur 70 cent das Stueck.
Aber egal, ich denke du willst bei dem bisherigen Setup bleiben.




DaBoom schrieb:


> wieviel km muss man dauer bremsen bis das Eloxat vom Ring unten ist?


Kommt darauf an - wenn man sie zuvor mit einem Schwingschleifer behandelt keinen einzigen. Ist aber auch kein Eloxal sondern Lack, sonst haette ich es nicht abschleifen koennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (29. Juli 2010)

@+-


Na denn Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 147393 (29. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur ein Laufrad sei hin?
> Speichen fuer 2,90? Also CX Ray / Aerolite? Finde es inkonsequent, bei den Speichen alles auszureizen und dann den Gewichtsvorteil durch die relativ schweren und dazu schmalen Felgen wieder zunichte zu machen. Supercomp wiegen ca. 20gr mehr pro Laufrad, kosten aber nur 70 cent das Stueck.
> Aber egal, ich denke du willst bei dem bisherigen Setup bleiben.
> 
> ...


 

Neue Felgen (in anderer Breite bzw. Höhe) bebeuten immer längere bzw. kürzere Speichen!


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich weiss, Speichernrechner und so 


alb_1974 schrieb:


> ... hab mir in beim Albstadt Bike Marathon eine Felge zerstört!





alb_1974 schrieb:


> ...Was für mich ja dann zwei neue Felgen a 50Euro bedeutet und die 64 neuen Speichen ...





aka schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur ein Laufrad sei hin?


Warum dann zwei Laufraeder? Der Optik wegen?


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dem aka einfach mal zustimmen und die 4.1 (oder am besten gleich alle DT Felgen) vergessen und das ganze dann mit zeitgemäßen Felgen wieder aufbauen 

Wenns günstig sein soll würde ich evtl. die Alexrims XED44 verbauen, die aka ja auch im Einsatz hat. Aber die ist euch Gewichtsfetischisten bestimmt zu schwer 
Das ganze dann mit Supercomp oder D-Light Speichen.
Anonsten halt gleich zu Notubes ZTR oder FRM greifen um leichte und breite Felgen zu bekommen.

Nächste Alternative: Die Überreste verkaufen und fürs Geld (340) einen Komplettsatz Hope Pro 2 / ZTR Crest kaufen. Sind aber dann "schwere" Comp Speichen und Messingnippel verbaut


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2010)

Obwohl sich Mavic und DT mehr auf ihre Systemlaufraeder konzentrieren ist die Auswahl an Felgen ist ja mittlerweile ganz gut - gerade Alexrims hat echt viele verschiedene Felgen im Programm und stellt eine guenstige Alternative dar.
Die deutschen Preise von Notubes sind halt eine Frechheit, schaut mal in den US Notubes Online shop was die dort kosten.
Die XDE44 ist halt recht preiswert, allerdings auch etwas grobschlaechtig vom Finish. Ob sie Haltbar ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Ich wuerde vermutlich das Laufrad erstmal mit der gebrauchten Felge wieder aufbauen und dann genau ueberlegen, was ich will (Tubeless, leicht, guenstig, breit?). Fertige Laufraeder kosten in der Regel um einiges weniger als die Teile fuer neu aufgebaute. das lohnt sich selbst bei hochwertigen Naben leider vermutlich nur wenn man selber einspeicht :-(
Daher ist der Tipp, vom Matthias korrekt, wenn was komplett neues her soll - die Naben, sofern gute, lassen sich vielleicht im Bikemarkt verscherbeln das Geld dann investieren. Ich glaube einer der hier postenden hat noch einen recht gut erhaltenen sehr leichten LRS zu verkaufen - hat glaube ich sogar Messerspeichen ...


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Lac-Blancler: Ich will hoffen, dass wenn ihr in einem der Mutterländer des guten Geschmacks schon ausländische Teigwaren eines imperialistischen Herstellers mit Fertigsoße esst wenigstens frischer Käse und nicht die beiliegenden Sägespäne auf das Gericht herniederrieseln.
> 
> +-



In Elsass gibt es sowieso nur Munster als Kaese ...
Und Munster und Spaghetti 
Ich erkenne da die deutsche Esskultur


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2010)

Wir gehen da zum radeln hin und nicht um uns der Kultur hinzugeben. Desweitern ist da bei ein paar von uns sowieso schon alles zuspät....


----------



## plusminus (29. Juli 2010)

@labourde: wenn dann würde ich schon gerne eine konsequente Missachtung des guten Geschmacks sehen und zwar in Form von ganzganzganz jugem Gouda. Wäre auch ein weiterer Schritt in Sachen Internationalisierung 
Erinnert mich ein bisschen an meine Kollegen mit denen ich vor zwei Jahren auf der Hütte in der Schweiz war. Die wollten massig Maultaschen und Spätzle mitnehmen. Halloooooo???

Aber haut ruhig rein!

Was nimmst Du mit Francois?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juli 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Was nimmst Du mit Francois?


Ca. 15kg Alu, garniert mit etwas DOT4 und etwas Bremsbelag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll73 (29. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Ich machs grad umgekehrt, ich fahre die Disc Version felgengebremst ;-).


 - Wie kommt man blos auf so eine Idee ...



aka schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich stellt sich die Frage ob du wirklich bei so schmalen Felgen (17mm) bleiben willst oder ob es nicht Sinn macht, auf etwas breitere zu gehen.


Genauso sehe ich das auch. Schon 2.25" Reifen neigen m.E. auf 17 mm Felgen bei niedrigem Reifendruck zum umknicken.
Ich brauchte letztes Jahr felgenbremstaugliche Laufräder für meine gute alte HS33. Ich habe mir einen XT Laufradsatz gekauft. War für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Stabilität, Felgenbreite, Preis (<  300) ...


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2010)

Für Lac Blanc: Wetter sieht für Mo und Di nicht so toll aus. Also auch noch Regenzeug mitnehmen. Denn wenn ihr nur einen Satz Protektoren habt und keine Regenhose oder sowas, dann könnt ihr die Protektoren am nächsten Tag nicht mehr anziehen. Und am besten auch noch Müllsäcke oder sowas, damit wir das dann alles einpacken können und es keine Sauerei im Auto gibt.


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> @labourde: wenn dann würde ich schon gerne eine konsequente Missachtung des guten Geschmacks sehen und zwar in Form von ganzganzganz jugem Gouda. Wäre auch ein weiterer Schritt in Sachen Internationalisierung
> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an meine Kollegen mit denen ich vor zwei Jahren auf der Hütte in der Schweiz war. Die wollten massig Maultaschen und Spätzle mitnehmen. Halloooooo???
> 
> Aber haut ruhig rein!
> ...


Na ja, hier kann ich sowieso kaum was leckeres kaufen, da die gute Produkte hier entweder unbekannt oder teuer und schwierig zu finden sind.
So Miraculi oder Spaeztle, endlich es ist mir egal.


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2010)

Was ist den bitte DTC??? Wikipedia weiß da nicht so viel sinnvolles: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTC

ah, ganz unten steht es: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dtc
"down to chill"


----------



## plusminus (29. Juli 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> - Wie kommt man blos auf so eine Idee ...
> .


Indem jemand, ich, keine Lust mehr auf schmale und schwere Felgen hatte und auf FRM333 umgerüstet hat. Dieser LRS ist es auch den Andi zum Verkauf angepriesen hat. So hatte aka dann 2 4.1d Felgen die er nur anschleifen musste um sie für seine gute alte HS33 zu nutzen. Da die Legierungen der 4er Felgen gerne mal kaputt gehen ist es nicht schlecht wenn man ein paar Felgen "auf Halde" hat.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## DieRoteZora (29. Juli 2010)

also ich habe mir vor zwei wochen auch einen schönen schlag in mein hinteres laufrad gemacht und habe mir daraufhin einen komplett neuen Laufradsatz zugelegt.... (okay mein alter war jetzt auch nichts besonderes *g*) hab mir jetzt nen günstigen mavic geholt und bin superzufrieden damit. kostenpunkt 180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (29. Juli 2010)

@ Francois,
kann ich machen aber das Wetter ist nicht so toll...

@+-
Francois ist nur Wagner Pizza


----------



## DaBoom (29. Juli 2010)

Miracoli Nudelgerichte & Wagner Pizza & geschliffene Felgen
damit wäre die Grenze des guten Geschmacks überschritten


----------



## aka (29. Juli 2010)

hat nix mit geschmack zu tun, ist halt old school!
die richtigen checker machen da noch ganz andere dinge, einfach mal den suchbegriff "felge flex bitumen" googeln


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Juli 2010)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> also ich habe mir vor zwei wochen auch einen schönen schlag in mein hinteres laufrad gemacht und habe mir daraufhin einen komplett neuen Laufradsatz zugelegt.... (okay mein alter war jetzt auch nichts besonderes *g*) hab mir jetzt nen günstigen mavic geholt und bin superzufrieden damit. kostenpunkt 180


Crossrides? Oder gleich Deetrax? 
Hast du dich jetzt nicht schon so an die abartige Beschleunigung mit +- Laufradsatz gewöhnt das du ihn gleich gekauft hast? 



DaBoom schrieb:


> Miracoli Nudelgerichte & Wagner Pizza & geschliffene Felgen
> damit wäre die Grenze des guten Geschmacks überschritten


Hier fährt doch nichtmal einer Liteville, wir haben also alle keinen Geschmack.

Ist das der Plan für Lac Blanc?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13638011"]Champery XC with Scolesy on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juli 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ist das der Plan für Lac Blanc?


Nein das:


----------



## la bourde (29. Juli 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Nein das:




oder so:
Voll Gas

Es geht sogar ohne DH Bike !


----------



## aka (30. Juli 2010)

Kleiner Veranstaltungshinweis - diesen Samstag ist in Oeschelbronn der Bahnmarathon:


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juli 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Worldcup: Ihr wolltet DH anschauen, oder?
Das findet ja laut hier erst Sonntag statt, nicht Samstag, und auch deutlich früher. Oder gings um 4x?


----------



## slayerrider (30. Juli 2010)

das wurde wohl geändert, aber egal, wenn es passt schauen wir was an wenn nicht dann halt nicht....

Edit: Morgenfrüh: Wir treffen uns um 9:30Uhr bei La Bourde vor der Tiefgarage (wissen hoffentlich alle wo das ist). Laden alles ein und los geht es. Hoffe das ist für alle ok.


----------



## la bourde (30. Juli 2010)

So ich komme huete abend beim RKV. Wer kommt noch ?
Gehen 18:30.


@Slayerrider: Sorry,.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (30. Juli 2010)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## Matthias247 (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde so auf 20:00 nochmal vorbeischauen wennn ihr da noch dort seit. Muss jetzt erstmal nochwas einkaufen


----------



## slayerrider (30. Juli 2010)

Beim RKV sieht es aus wie in Champery letzten Samstag. Da kann man nicht fahren, wenn dann street.


----------



## la bourde (31. Juli 2010)

Gibt nette Sonderangebote auf CRC.
Ich habe gerade was bestellt (Swampthing, wet scream, larsen tt)


----------



## slayerrider (3. August 2010)

ERSTER!!!!!
Achtung wichtige Information: Wir sind zurück!


----------



## la bourde (3. August 2010)

18:00 beim RKV heute.

Wer ist dabei ?

Ra und ich wenigstens.


----------



## Matthias247 (3. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ERSTER!!!!!
> Achtung wichtige Information: Wir sind zurück!


and still alive!



la bourde schrieb:


> 18:00 beim RKV heute.
> 
> Wer ist dabei ?
> 
> Ra und ich wenigstens.


Komme vorbei, muss aber noch schnell wieder Pedale umschrauben


----------



## slayerrider (3. August 2010)

bin on course!


----------



## carmin (3. August 2010)

Hier dann auch gleich mal ein paar lustige Fotos vom course:

la bourde auf la nuts:





slayer auf _die_ nuts: (thx @ Speedbullit)





*Bike-freak* auf la fat:





und nochmal der Schlächter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. August 2010)

Ich bin schon unterwegs um 18:40 bin ich da.

@Carmin
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## exel (3. August 2010)

Hab ich grad im Lapierre-Thread gefunden, is sicher vom Wochenende:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7420353&postcount=1727
Ich hätte das Roadgap doch springen sollen, mit nem Lapierre geht das ja ganz locker


----------



## slayerrider (4. August 2010)

d.h. wir müssen nochmal hin?


----------



## la bourde (4. August 2010)

Gestern Abend habe ich mir einige Videoaufnahmen angeschaut (nach 4 Kopierstunden ungefähr ), aber dieses Mal mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit .

Das sieht sehr schnell aus, wie ob es gefaked wäre !
Und es wackelt ohne Ende.:kotz:
Man kann auch meinen Herz hören, als ich das Kamera am Brust getragen habe.

Die Kommentare sind auch hammergeil ! (Slayerrider: I want to ride hard )

@*Bike-freak*: willst du die Montage machen ? Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich. Wir sollen uns irgendwann treffen (ich brauche auch deine Kralle), vlt. kann ich dir dann die Videos kopieren.

Ich werde Carmins Fotos hochladen. Meine auch.


----------



## slayerrider (4. August 2010)

Hört sich super an.
Freue mich auf das Video und die Bilder.


----------



## Matthias247 (4. August 2010)

Mal einen Link für unseren Informatiker: Klick wenn du wolle letzte Seite

So ähnlich wie hier in den ersten paar Sekunden dürfte mein Flug am Samstag auch gewesen sein 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13107980"]Chatel Mountain Style 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (4. August 2010)

cafescup: Noch ein 29er, diesmal auch als Hardtail und zum schreddern freigegeben


----------



## *Bike-freak* (4. August 2010)

@Francois 
Ich habe noch ein paar aufnahmen auf meinem usb stick gefunden, als ich sie das Erste mal angeschaut habe dachte ich mein player spult vor .

Klar kann ich das machen ich brauche nur ein Lied dass ich ins Netz Laden kann (Gema frei), weil ich will kein ärger haben.

Stimmt die wolltest du ja auch noch.

Grüße 
Bike-freak


----------



## la bourde (4. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @Francois
> Ich habe noch ein paar aufnahmen auf meinem usb stick gefunden, als ich sie das Erste mal angeschaut habe dachte ich mein player spult vor .
> 
> Klar kann ich das machen ich brauche nur ein Lied dass ich ins Netz Laden kann (Gema frei), weil ich will kein ärger haben.
> ...



Kennst du jamendo ?
massivetracks ?dogmazic ?
Gibt noch andere Seite für Gema frei Lieder.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (4. August 2010)

Danke es gibt viele gute Lieder wie zum bsp. das http://www.jamendo.com/de/album/31187


----------



## plusminus (4. August 2010)

Hi,
kommt morgen jemand mit auf ne Tour? Wollte 3h gemütlich rollen. Mit An- und Abfahrt aus Stuggi wären das ab BB aber zB nur noch 2h. Gerne auch mit Trails. Je nachdem was heute Nacht so alles vom Himmel runterkommt.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (4. August 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hi,
> kommt morgen jemand mit auf ne Tour? Wollte 3h gemütlich rollen. Mit An- und Abfahrt aus Stuggi wären das ab BB aber zB nur noch 2h. Gerne auch mit Trails. Je nachdem was heute Nacht so alles vom Himmel runterkommt.
> 
> +-


Wann willste denn ungefähr? Habe Urlaub und könnte somit mit. Aber bei Regen hab ich nix Lust. Kannst ja bevor du losfährst einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## exel (4. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> d.h. wir müssen nochmal hin?


Jaaaa, wie siehts am Wochenende aus? 



			
				*Bike-freak* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch ein paar aufnahmen auf meinem usb stick gefunden, als ich sie das Erste mal angeschaut habe dachte ich mein player spult vor



Ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten die "fast-forward"-Aufnahmen zu sehen! Und wehe ihr löscht die wenigen Stellen auf denen ich zu sehen bin


----------



## slayerrider (4. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Danke es gibt viele gute Lieder wie zum bsp. das http://www.jamendo.com/de/album/31187



joooaaa, das erste heißt gleich: "Dropping out of school"!!!!

Ich will auch ein tolles video, aber bitte nur mit dem Typ in rot weiß


----------



## Matthias247 (4. August 2010)

Ich hätte gerne die Szene in der la bourde das Roadgap abläuft als Einzelvideo. Bitte wieder in SloMo so wie auf dem Notebook. War ja zu geil 

Hier noch ein paar Ideen damit wir das nächste mal nicht mehr soviele Ersatzteile mitnehmen müssen:





noch besser:


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. August 2010)

Das hier ist die Steigerung von  Sleyerriders Trick in der 50 sek. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2024


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (5. August 2010)

Brian Lopes hat eure Schanze geklaut:





Wenn wir weitermachen haben wir bald Nummer 2 erreicht


----------



## la bourde (5. August 2010)

die Landung ist so schlecht !
Aber unsere Schanze ist höher.


----------



## exel (5. August 2010)

Um mal ein bisschen Druck zu machen: Wo bleibt eigentlich unser Lac Blanc Video?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (5. August 2010)

@exel
Der anfang ist schon fertig
Jetzt brauche ich nur das restliche material von la bourde
Bin aber von morgen nachmittag bis mi. weg.


----------



## la bourde (5. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @exel
> Der anfang ist schon fertig
> Jetzt brauche ich nur das restliche material von la bourde
> Bin aber von morgen nachmittag bis mi. weg.


Komm naechste Woche am Abend vorbei.
Vlt am Freitag Abend.


----------



## slayerrider (6. August 2010)

Test eines Dt-Swiss Produktes und es gab dann ein Problem damit. Bin jetzt nicht so zu frieden.


----------



## la bourde (6. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Test eines Dt-Swiss Produktes und es gab dann ein Problem damit. Bin jetzt nicht so zu frieden.



Ich glaube du kaust nie mehr DT swiss oder ?
Einer Arbeitskollege hat schon das gleiche Problem gehabt.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. August 2010)

Ist doch eine alte. Vielleicht ist das Haltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen? 
Hab aber auch schonmal ein Foto einer Hope dies genauso zerbröselt hat gesehen.

la bourde: Er will noch Speichen von ihnen kaufen 

PS: Ich finde Kona gerade toll. Da gibts Schaltaugen für 5Eur die auch ans Giant passen


----------



## exel (7. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Test eines Dt-Swiss Produktes und es gab dann ein Problem damit. Bin jetzt nicht so zu frieden.



Mit Panzertape lässt sich das sicher wieder richten.. War die Nabe im Ironhorse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. August 2010)

Ne, das hatte ne silberne Hope 
Und wie sollten so lockere Speichen auch noch irgendeine Kraft auf die Nabe übertragen können


----------



## la bourde (7. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ist doch eine alte. Vielleicht ist das Haltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen?
> Hab aber auch schonmal ein Foto einer Hope dies genauso zerbröselt hat gesehen.
> 
> la bourde: Er will noch Speichen von ihnen kaufen
> ...



Die erste Hope naben hatten das Problem.
Dann haben sie eine grossere Lippe gebaut.


----------



## toddy (8. August 2010)

@ Lisa,

 zu Deinem 4. bei der WM 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. August 2010)

Findet der Stammtisch heute statt?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. August 2010)

Man versteht zwar wenig, aber nette Strecke:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12971116"]Biken im Pumptrack: Gewusst wie mit Roger Rinderknecht on Vimeo[/ame]

Jetzt jemand Lust morgen Abend zu fahren/bauen?


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2010)

ok, was willst du heute machen?
Bauen kann ich wahrscheinlich schlecht, da es ein Prob mit meiner Hand gibt.  Zum fahren habe ich nur das Switch, weis nicht ob du da mit mir fahren willst. Allerdings kannst du auch bauen und ich kann dich mental unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (10. August 2010)

Bin kurz bevor du geschrieben hast dann allein losgefahren, so langweilig und anstregend bergrauf und bergrauf und bergrauf ...

Fahren geht mit der Hand noch? Wir könnten auch morgen was machen. Könnten z.B. auch mal nach Rommelshausen oder so fahren und dann dort Pumptrack fahren.


----------



## la bourde (10. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Man versteht zwar wenig, aber nette Strecke:
> Biken im Pumptrack: Gewusst wie mit Roger Rinderknecht on Vimeo
> 
> Jetzt jemand Lust morgen Abend zu fahren/bauen?



 habe nichts verstanden !
Wo sind die Untertiteln  ?


Wie sieht es aus für dieses Wochenende ?
Wir haben schon über Geisskopf diskutiert.
Ich finde aber keinen Hotel, der noch freie Zimmer hat.
Vielleicht gibt es hier noch was
Oder hier

Wer wäre dabei ? Exel ?
Von Samstag früh bis Sonntag Abend.
Geisskopf Bahn ist ab 16:30 zu.

@Slayerrider: was hast du noch getan ?
@Lisa:  

Und noch zum Info:
1. Mit Exel haben wir dieses Wochenende festgestellt, dass Glemseck platt ist.
2. Ich habe heute Abend die Jungs getroffen, die was in Tanenberg bauen.
(1 Demo und 1 YT Tues).
Waren nicht freundlich fand ich, und die "Strecke" ist nichts besonderes.


----------



## exel (10. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus für dieses Wochenende ?
> Wir haben schon über Geisskopf diskutiert.
> 
> ...
> ...


der exel is dabei.


la bourde schrieb:


> Und noch zum Info:
> 1. Mit Exel haben wir dieses Wochenende festgestellt, dass Glemseck platt ist.
> 2. Ich habe heute Abend die Jungs getroffen, die was in Tanenberg bauen.
> (1 Demo und 1 YT Tues).
> Waren nicht freundlich fand ich, und die "Strecke" ist nichts besonderes.


Das hat mir richtig in der Seele weh getan als ich gesehen hab das alles platt ist... 
Mit der Strecke am Tannenberg wirds auch nur ne Frage der Zeit sein bis sie platt ist.


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

Häh, am Glemseck ist alles platt, nichts mehr da?

Ich hatte jetzt nicht so das Gefühl, dass die Strecke am Tannenberg so gut ist. Die können vlt. noch nicht so gut bauen...


----------



## plusminus (11. August 2010)

Naja, dass die das Glemseck irgendwann platt machen wenn die Strecke weiterhin so inflationär erweitert wird hätte eigentlich jedem klar sein müssen. Habe das auch einigen Schauflern und Hämmereren dort mitgeteilt. Das einzige was da zurückkam war sowas wie: Du hast doch keine Ahnung mit Deinem schwuchteligen CC-Hardtail.
Ich hoffe schwer, dass man den ursprünglichen Trail noch fahren kann - also die "Line" die es schon gab bevor da vor etwa 2 Jahren der Umbau begann.

Grüße
Axel, der die leichteren Varianten der Alternativstrecken dort auch gern mitgenommen hat - mit dem schwuchteligen CC-Hardtail.


----------



## exel (11. August 2010)

Also am Samstag war an allen Einstiegen weiß-rotes Absperrband mit der Aufschrift "Baumfällarbeiten, blablabla, Lebensgefahr, usw.". Würd mich ja interessieren ob da irgendwas vorgefallen ist. Blöd natürlich dass jetzt auch die Biker mit den schwuchteligen  CC-Hardtails da nicht mehr fahren können...


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2010)

Also ich bin grad mit dem schuchteligen XC Fully vorbeigefahren und habs mir angeschaut. Fands eigentlich halb so schlimm, dass es nicht so stehen bleibt sollte ja jedem klar gewesen sein:
Im oberen Teil der Strecke (das flache Stück mit dem vielen Kurven und dann das steilere mit den Anliegern und einigen Sprüngen) ist alles wie gehabt. 
Am unteren Teil der Strecke waren jede Menge dieser Absperrbänder am Boden abgerissen am Boden gehangen. Dort wurden halt alle Holzkonstruktionen, sprich Sprünge, plattgemacht. Einfach nur runterfahren, wie halt vor 2 Jahren, ist ohne Probleme und zusätzliche Hindernisse machbar. Für Leute die keine Airtime suchen hat sich also nix geändert.


----------



## joschmid (11. August 2010)

Hallo an alle,

hab mal kurz eine etwas OT Frage, möchte damit auch keine große Diskussion starten: Wer wäre denn für Euch der Schrauber Eures Vertrauens, wenn es darum ginge, Eure Bremse (oder in dem Fall eine Formula The One) warten zu lassen (richtig befüllen, richtig entlüften, Entlüftungsschraube abdichten, nichts größeres)... Meine bisherigen Versuche diesbezüglich waren eher frustrierend...

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

ich weis nicht genau wie gut du schraubst, aber die meisten Händler schrauben hier schlechter als man selbst....
Ich weiß das war jetzt nicht so hilfreich...

Aber mach dich doch einfach nochmal kurz im Forum oder so schlau wie es gehen sollte und probiere es nochmal.

Edit: oh, es gibt sogar einen Thread fürs Krumbachtal. Da habe ich dann gleich mal gespammt.


----------



## joschmid (11. August 2010)

Danke für die Info, dann trügt mein Eindruck also nicht... 
Habs schon selber gemacht, klappt auch, kostet nur immer viel Zeit, sich wieder einzuarbeiten. Und wenn dann was passiert (wie zB eben ein klitzekleiner, aber leider defekter O-Ring), geht wieder das Suchen nach Ersatz bei den diversen Versendern los und die fahrradfreie Zeit wird länger und länger und länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2010)

Wenn du das Entlüftungskit schon hast würd ich das auch empfehlen. Bremse entlüften istn scheiß Job und geht die ersten paar male garantiert schief. Da ists schon gut wenn nur noch Luft in der Bremse ist und nicht auch noch der ganze Raum voll Bremsflüssigkeit klebt 
Aber mit der Zeit hat man dann den Dreh raus und man brauchts halt einfach immer wieder.
Tip: Am besten funktionierts (zumindest bei Avid) mit einer Spritze oben und unten, und dann halt immer hin- und herdrücken, ziehen, am Bremshebel schnippen, ..., 1000x wiederholen, hoffen das dann keine Luft mehr drin ist.


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2010)

joschmid schrieb:


> geht wieder das Suchen nach Ersatz bei den diversen Versendern los und die fahrradfreie Zeit wird länger und länger und länger...


Dafür hat man doch ein Zweit- oder Drittrad


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. August 2010)

Ist auf jeden Fall sehr sinnvoll, das zu zweit zu machen.


----------



## joschmid (11. August 2010)

Sag das mal der besten aller Ehefrauen  Und die Bremsflüssigkeit ist beim ersten Mal natürlich nicht an der Wand sondern an der Scheibe gehangen... Genau, die konnte man putzen, aber die neuen Beläge gabs erst am Montag danach...


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. August 2010)

*klugscheiss* Fahrrad in Montageständer hängen und Räder raus - dann kann man das zum Glück vermeiden  In Bike und Mountainbike sind aktuell übrgiens 'Gewusst wie' - Bremsflüssi wechseln.


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

Ach zu zweit kann man auch lustige Sachen machen. Bei Hope geht das mit Druck und naja dann ist halt auch mal das Dot mit Druck in der Garage herumgespritzt und keiner von uns beiden war schuld...

btw. Wochenende sind nicht gut aus in Sachen Wetter, lohnt sich wohl nicht weg zufahren. Aber vlt. ändert es sich ja noch.

Ach, wo ist das Video, ich warte schon seit Wochen....


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> *klugscheiss* Fahrrad in Montageständer hängen und Räder raus - dann kann man das zum Glück vermeiden


Auch Klugscheiss: Die Beläge muss man aber meist trotzdem drin lassen, und dann irgendeinen Abstandshalter dazwischenklemmen. 
Aber egal, wenn mans einmal versaut hat hat man ja nen Satz kontaminierte ersatzbeläge speziell fürs Entlüften 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Ach zu zweit kann man auch lustige Sachen machen. Bei Hope geht das mit Druck und naja dann ist halt auch mal das Dot mit Druck in der Garage herumgespritzt und keiner von uns beiden war schuld...


Ihr seid ja auch Team Chaos 
Aber auch schon bei ner normalen Spritze gibts ne ganz schöne Sauerei wenn man da fest drückt und der Schlauch sich plötzlich vom Bremssattel löst. Mal schauen ob meine Überschuhe im Winter noch ganz sind, die hats beim letzten mal erwischt.



slayerrider schrieb:


> btw. Wochenende sind nicht gut aus in Sachen Wetter, lohnt sich wohl nicht weg zufahren. Aber vlt. ändert es sich ja noch.


Ja, immer wenn frei ist gibts scheiß Wetter 
Hab ja unter der nächsten Woche auch noch Zeit, aber ihr wieder nicht, oder?
Was macht deine Hand?


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hab ja unter der nächsten Woche auch noch Zeit, aber ihr wieder nicht, oder?
> Was macht deine Hand?



Naja, ich bin nächste Woche noch bei der Dimb Fortbildung...

Arzt sagt, alles gut, ich kann vollgas fahren.


----------



## joschmid (11. August 2010)

Is halt wieder wie jedes gute Projekt:

Es kostet und es dauert und es nervt  

So long und noch mal Danke für alle aufbauenden Worte *g* (auch die Klugsch.... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (11. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> btw. Wochenende sind nicht gut aus in Sachen Wetter, lohnt sich wohl nicht weg zufahren. Aber vlt. ändert es sich ja noch.


Wir könnten ja eher was spontanes machen, zB 4x oder Dirt da hätt ich mal wieder Bock drauf.. 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Ach, wo ist das Video, ich warte schon seit Wochen....


... und auf die Fotos wart ich auch schon seit Jahren


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

ja, Samstag vlt. Korb. Dort haben wir noch nicht gemosht.


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2010)

exel schrieb:


> zB 4x oder Dirt da hätt ich mal wieder Bock drauf..





slayerrider schrieb:


> ja, Samstag vlt. Korb. Dort haben wir noch nicht gemosht.




Für 4x könnte ich mich aber auch begeistern, auch wenn ichs net kann


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

Korb ist auch was für dich. Da gibt es keinen Lift!


----------



## exel (11. August 2010)

Also ich würds mir ja auch mal gerne anschauen. La bourde, was hast du vor?


----------



## la bourde (11. August 2010)

Ich komme mit, egal wohin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

und die Bilder kommen die auch


----------



## Matthias247 (11. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich komme mit, egal wohin.


bei solchen Äußerungen wäre ich vorsichtig 

Was für ein Extreme-Spamming heute. Und trotzdem sind wir noch nicht bei Teil 2.


----------



## slayerrider (11. August 2010)

Wir geben uns aber Mühe.

Nach PlusMinus nenne wir es: "Projekt 2"


----------



## plusminus (12. August 2010)

Ihr müsst mir nicht alles nachmachen.
Am Ende könnt ihr noch annehmende schnell im Gelände fahren - aufm Hardtail. Weiß nicht ob das gut für Eure verwöhnten Knochen wäre!

+-

Edit: weiß eigentlich jemand was der Holk so macht? Er antwortet seit längerem auf keinem Kanal.


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

Der wird dir jetzt 100%ig antworten, da du seinen Namen hier erwähnt hast. 

Bei dem ist alles ok, außer dass er jetzt dauernd im Ausland arbeiten muss und daher wohl nicht so viel Zeit hat.


----------



## DaBoom (12. August 2010)

bin der Meinung dass es bei uns in der Gegend durchaus gute Werkstätten gibt.
An dieser Stelle ein Dank an die Jungs aus dem Kaiser 
und dem Radcenter Leonberg 

aber manche stehen halt auch auf die MacGyver-Style Reparaturen

bei den Schwabenstopper werden die Beläge zum Entlüften entfernt, und statt dessen der gelbe Plastikklotz zwischen die Kolben geklemmt.
Aber wer fährt schon Magura Bremsen?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. August 2010)

@la bourde
wann kann ich die Videos abholen?
Die Bilder weren auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

Wie du hast du Videos noch nicht geholt?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. August 2010)

nein wann denn? ich war bis gestern weg...


----------



## la bourde (12. August 2010)

Heute Abend ? gegen 19:00 ?

Nimm bitte deine Kralle mit.

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. August 2010)

sieht schlecht aus da geh ich grad ins kino. Geht eine halbe stunde früher?
Die Kralle musst du dan halt auspressen.


----------



## la bourde (12. August 2010)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, dass ich um 18:30 da bin.
Probiere einfach.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (12. August 2010)

schreib mir einfach eine mail. Weil ch will nicht mit einer Gabel ins kino gehen


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> sieht schlecht aus da geh ich grad ins kino. Geht eine halbe stunde früher?
> Die Kralle musst du dan halt auspressen.


eine Kralle auspressen, wie geht das denn?

Edit sagt hier gibt es das was du willst: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/296202/cat/all


----------



## Matthias247 (12. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> eine Kralle auspressen, wie geht das denn?


Hab ich mir vorhin auch überlegt. Oder meinen die keine Ahead Kralle?
Mein Mittel der Wahl (in Mac Guyver Art) wäre wohl ne Zange und wenns nicht klappt die Bohrmaschine 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Edit sagt hier gibt es das was du willst: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/296202/cat/all


SS ist aber nicht Socom sondern Schlobschdeil. 
Hört er eigentlich nicht zu wenn ihr immer über Intense abzieht?


----------



## joschmid (12. August 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> bin der Meinung dass es bei uns in der Gegend durchaus gute Werkstätten gibt.
> An dieser Stelle ein Dank an die Jungs aus dem Kaiser
> und dem Radcenter Leonberg
> 
> ...



Der Grund war ja gerade, nicht wieder xx Euro für zusätzliche Ersatzteile auzugeben um den eigenen Pfusch zu beseitigen, sondern den Jungs, die es können sollten, yy Euros dafür zu geben und dafür eine professionell inspizierte Bremse zu haben. Die Erfahrung bei den K-Jungs war da aber eher ernüchternd... Radcenter Leonberg wäre echt noch eine Idee, Danke


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir vorhin auch überlegt. Oder meinen die keine Ahead Kralle?
> Mein Mittel der Wahl (in Mac Guyver Art) wäre wohl ne Zange und wenns nicht klappt die Bohrmaschine
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst einen Kralle mit ner Zange rausziehen? Nimmst du einen Hand oder beide?

Das war mir schon klar, aber habe halt gedacht, dass er eigentlich was richtiges will und ich immer nur für was kleineres war. Das war und ist aber nur meine Meinung. Außerdem ist der Preis für das Soccom schon gut. 

Und außerdem wäre ich schon der richtige für Intense, sieht gut aus und hat viel Prestige. Es würde aber vlt./sicher so enden wie bei Rocky....




joschmid schrieb:


> Der Grund war ja gerade, nicht wieder xx Euro für zusätzliche Ersatzteile auzugeben um den eigenen Pfusch zu beseitigen, sondern den Jungs, die es können sollten, yy Euros dafür zu geben und dafür eine professionell inspizierte Bremse zu haben. Die Erfahrung bei den K-Jungs war da aber eher ernüchternd... Radcenter Leonberg wäre echt noch eine Idee, Danke



Noch ein Tipp von mir. Du kennst doch sicher jemanden unter deinen bikende Freunden, der ziemlich gut schrauben kann. Strapaziere den solange bis er dir hilft.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Kralle mit ner Zange rausziehen? Nimmst du einen Hand oder beide?


Nur den kleinen Finger natürlich 
Rausziehen geht klar nicht, aber man kann versuchen die Dinger einzeln nach innen zu biegen oder abzuknipsen.



slayerrider schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar, aber habe halt gedacht, dass er eigentlich was richtiges will und ich immer nur für was kleineres war. Das war und ist aber nur meine Meinung. Außerdem ist der Preis für das Soccom schon gut.
> 
> Und außerdem wäre ich schon der richtige für Intense, sieht gut aus und hat viel Prestige. Es würde aber vlt./sicher so enden wie bei Rocky.....



Also der Preis fürs Socom ist schon echt ok wenns in gutem Zustand ist.
Wenns schief geht kann man die ja immerhin mit nem Lenkwinkel fahren der selbst Fabien Barel neidisch machen würde:


----------



## exel (12. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp von mir. Du kennst doch sicher jemanden unter deinen bikende Freunden, der ziemlich gut schrauben kann. Strapaziere den solange bis er dir hilft.


Mach ich mit slayer auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (12. August 2010)

Noch ne andere Idee: Er kauft sich ein V10 oder zumindest ein Driver8. Dann schauen wir mal wie lange Ra. noch widerstehen kann


----------



## Personaltrainer (12. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Nur den kleinen Finger natürlich
> Rausziehen geht klar nicht, aber man kann versuchen die Dinger einzeln nach innen zu biegen oder abzuknipsen.
> 
> 
> ...




Das Foto ist doch ein 951


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2010)

Gilles Coustellier, 1m50, Training ...


Warum bin ich so schlecht in Trial !!!!


----------



## Personaltrainer (13. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Noch ne andere Idee: Er kauft sich ein V10 oder zumindest ein Driver8. Dann schauen wir mal wie lange Ra. noch widerstehen kann



Wesen 951 ist das und wie ist das Passiert ?

Dann sollte er lieber sich ein V10 Kaufen ein Driver8 ist made in China


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2010)

Und warum sollte USA besser als China sein ?
In China schweißt ein Angestellter wahrscheinlich 10 Mal mehr Rahmen als jemand bei Intense.
Kinesis hat eine Teile seiner Produktion in China.
Und kinesis produziert für einige sehr große Firmen (Kona, Trek, GT, Mongoose, Diamondback, Gary Fisher, ...).
Die letzte Iron Horse wurden auch in China geschweißt.

Eigentlich das Slopestyle hat ein Problem am Ausfallende.
Das Socom 07-08 bricht am Sattelrohr oder in der Nähe des Schaltgestänges...
Na ja und es gab auch das berühmte Problem, dass die Rahmen nicht so gerade geschweißt waren.
Die Kettenstreben der M1 uzzi waren auch nicht so stabil.

Und ich sage lieber nichts über den Dämpfer und das Federungssystem insgesamt.


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Wesen 951 ist das und wie ist das Passiert ?
> 
> Dann sollte er lieber sich ein V10 Kaufen ein Driver8 ist made in China


ist wohl von jemand aus dem Forum wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Allerdings scheint schon bei viele dort zu brechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (13. August 2010)

Ja, ist ein Foto aus dem Forum. Da gibts aber noch mehr ähnliche, bei mtbr.com noch mehr und du selbst scheinst ja auch nicht verschont gewesen zu sein.

Das Socom ist ja auch ziemlich leicht ausgelegt und damit wohl nicht das stabilste. Ohne Garantie würd ich wohl lieber drauf verzichten.
Die neuen Santa Cruz sind Made in Taiwan, nicht China! (auch wenn China das evtl. das anders sieht). Soweit ich weiß von Giant, und dort wissen sie denk ich auch wie man Rahmen zusammenschweißt.  
Zur Federung der DH Bikes kann ich nix sagen, bin ja nur mal das Tracer VP gefahren, und das hat nicht gerade toll gefedert  Die Geometrie war aber traumhaft, haft echt Spaß gemacht damit zu fahren.

PS: Heute Abend RKV?


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2010)

Wenn das Wetter hält ist heute gegen späten Nachmittag RKV angesagt. Du hast doch frei. Also können wir auch schon um 17Uhr oder so gehen. Und La Bourde kommt dann halt nachher.
So ok?
Der Typ mit dem 1,5m Bunnyhop kann was...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (13. August 2010)

Ich komm heute auch in rkv.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich das Material vom Montag benutzen soll es ist so verwackelt. Was meinst du Francois?


----------



## slayerrider (13. August 2010)

Wenn es schlecht ist, dann lass es weg, ist dann halt so...


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ich komm heute auch in rkv.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob ich das Material vom Montag benutzen soll es ist so verwackelt. Was meinst du Francois?



Ich denke es passt schon.
Wenn du ohne Ton das Video anschaust, dann fällt plötzlich nicht so auf, ob es wackelt oder nicht.
Und du brauchst auch nicht jedes Segment in dem Video.


----------



## Personaltrainer (13. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Und warum sollte USA besser als China sein ?
> In China schweißt ein Angestellter wahrscheinlich 10 Mal mehr Rahmen als jemand bei Intense.
> Kinesis hat eine Teile seiner Produktion in China.
> Und kinesis produziert für einige sehr große Firmen (Kona, Trek, GT, Mongoose, Diamondback, Gary Fisher, ...).
> ...



Ich hatte zu vor ein Socom und war sehr zufrieden.

Man sollte nicht vergessen das auch von anderen Bikes Rahmenbrüche haben z.B. Treck session88 es ist immer nee Sache des Leichtbaus da Bricht halt doch der eine oder andere Hinterbau.
Im übrigen ist mein Hinterbau denn ich auf Garantie bekommen habe Verstärkt.


----------



## la bourde (13. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu vor ein Socom und war sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Man sollte nicht vergessen das auch von anderen Bikes Rahmenbrüche haben z.B. Treck session88 es ist immer nee Sache des Leichtbaus da Bricht halt doch der eine oder andere Hinterbau.
> Im übrigen ist mein Hinterbau denn ich auf Garantie bekommen habe Verstärkt.



Ja klar, es gibt Probleme mit anderen Marken. Und nicht nur leichte Fahrräder.


Aber ich finde unverschämt, dass einer Rahmen, der 3000 kostet, noch solche Probleme haben kann.
Ob er einer Intense, einer Giant einer Commencal oder einer Sunn ist, ich finde das einfach schlecht.
Kinesis kann für viel weniger etwas so gut bauen. Und für den Preis kann man sich zb 2 Vogels kaufen, die hier in Deutschland maßangefertigt und handgeschweißt sind.


----------



## @ndy (13. August 2010)

Habe letzte Woche was hier entdeckt:

http://www.mbaction.com

In der aktuellen Ausgabe geht es auch um einen Pump Track 























und das alles in 24h?


----------



## Matthias247 (13. August 2010)

die hatten auch nen Bagger 

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich denke wir könnten unseren auch in 1 bis 2 Tagen fertigbekommen, wenn sich mal ne größere Menge Leute findet und dann auch ne halben bis ganzen Tag dran arbeitet. Meist treffen sich halt nur abends 3 bis 4 Leute von denen dann meist keiner bauen will sondern lieber fahren. Der Pumptrack auf dem Bild sieht etwas entspannter aus als unserer, wir haben nach halber Strecke schon genauso viele Steilkurven wie die im ganzen Track


----------



## Personaltrainer (13. August 2010)

@ndy schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche was hier entdeckt:
> 
> http://www.mbaction.com
> 
> ...



Hier der Aktuelle Pump Track von Whistler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. August 2010)

Ich were eher dafür das wir eine geile Dirtline bauen

Das ist ein Faceplan
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/144916/


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Hier der Aktuelle Pump Track von Whistler



Whaou ! Sieht wirklich geil aus !


----------



## slayerrider (14. August 2010)

oh, was geht hier schon wieder?

Ok. wir versuchen mal den Pumptrack ferig zu bekommen.
Danach wegen mir ne Dirtline, allerdings nicht ich alleine.

Heute: Wetter soll gut sein. Erste heute Abend regnet es. Bike-Freak will bissle filmen. Fahren wir nach Korb und Filmen ein bisschen? Haben wir noch die GoPro? Wer will?


----------



## DaBoom (14. August 2010)

schon mal dran gedacht einen Landschaftgärtner inkl. Minibagger anzuheuern?
Im Vereinskässle lassen sich doch bestimmt ein paar Groschen finden.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. August 2010)

Ich denk schon das wir ein Bagger organiesieren können.
Das Hauptproblem ist aber das es nicht genug Helfer gibt die irgendwas Schaufeln wollen.


----------



## exel (14. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Heute: Wetter soll gut sein. Erste heute Abend regnet es. Bike-Freak will bissle filmen. Fahren wir nach Korb und Filmen ein bisschen? Haben wir noch die GoPro? Wer will?



Ich wär dabei. Wann wollt ihr los?


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei. Wann wollt ihr los?



Slayerrider wollte erst so was wie 13:30 bei mir.
Aber er hat gemeint, dass er das doch nicht schafft.
So gegen 14:00 würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. August 2010)

ok ich bin um 14:00 bei dir


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2010)

Wollen wir mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem Auto fahren ?
Wir sind schon 5: Excel, *Bike-freak*, Matthias247, Slayerrider und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (14. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Wollen wir mit der S-Bahn oder mit dem Auto fahren ?
> Wir sind schon 5: Excel, *Bike-freak*, Matthias247, Slayerrider und ich.


Ergänzung: S-Bahn gibts wohl Gruppenticket. Macht wohl 16,20 für alle hin- und zurück. Ich wäre dafür, weil man sich den Dreck im Auto spart


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. August 2010)

Ich habe ein Vvs also brauche ich kein gruppenticket. mir were s-bahn auch lieber


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2010)

Ok mit der S-Bahn. Wir sind 4, es macht dan 16.20 / 4 = 4.05 pro Kopf.

Wir nehmen die S-Bahn S1 um 14:30.
Wir sind in Winnenden um 15:38 dort.
Dann 20 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## INT3NS3 (14. August 2010)

An alle Intese hater.

Ich fahr meinen M3 schon seit 2004, und außer ein paar Dellen und Kratzern (was sich bei dem Sport leider nicht vermeinden lässt) ist da noch nichts an meinem Rahmen. Ich würde mir jederzeit wieder den Ami kaufen.


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2010)

INT3NS3 schrieb:


> An alle Intese hater.
> 
> Ich fahr meinen M3 schon seit 2004, und außer ein paar Dellen und Kratzern (was sich bei dem Sport leider nicht vermeinden lässt) ist da noch nichts an meinem Rahmen. Ich würde mir jederzeit wieder den Ami kaufen.



Danke für die Mitteilung deiner Meinung.

Wir sind jetzt alle überzeugt, dass Intense die beste Marke ist.


PS: Ich habe schon einmal einen Apfel gegessen. Er hat geschmeckt 



War cool heute, hat richtig Spaß gemacht wieder.


----------



## exel (14. August 2010)

Ich ess auch grad was. Bin zwar ziemlich kaputt aber es war sehr sehr geil heute und vor Allem waren auch tolle Leute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (14. August 2010)

Ich habe grade Kartoffelsalat mit Gurkensalat und Schnitzel gehabt...

Heute war super, immer wieder gerne. Wir überall hatten viel Spass  (auch auf der Bahnfahrt).

Ach da fällt mir noch was ein: Was ist eigentlich mit dem Video?


----------



## Matthias247 (14. August 2010)

Intense hater? Ich dachte Intense willer erst haben?  Ok, schlechter Wortwitz.

War super heute!
Und wo gibts jetzt das/die Video(s)?


----------



## la bourde (14. August 2010)

@Slayerrider:
deine Webseite funktioniert nicht mehr !

@*bike-freak*: Wo ist das Video ?

Wo/was fahren wir morgen? Das Wetter soll am Abend besser werden.


----------



## la bourde (15. August 2010)

2 Videos von heute:
Die obere Teile, Slayerrider folgt *bike-freak*
Wieder die Beide auf die untere Teile

Die Videos benutzen den Open Source Theora Codec.
Fuer die, die sie nicht spielen koennen, empfehle ich ein richtiges Browser zu benutzen


----------



## plusminus (15. August 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Bikewoche!

Mal schauen wieviel ich noch wachsen kann wenn ich die nächsten Tage so ausgiebig gegossen werde!

Grüße
+-


----------



## Matthias247 (15. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> 2 Videos von heute:
> Die obere Teile, Slayerrider folgt *bike-freak*
> Wieder die Beide auf die untere Teile



Das sieht ja alles ganz einfach und flach aus 
Du kannst die Videos ja auch hier im Videoalbum hochladen, dann kostets uns keinen Webspace und man kann die Videos einbetten. Geht auch bis 1280x720. 
Es sollte auch noch welche ohne Camelbak Schlauch im Bild geben, oder? 



plusminus schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Bikewoche!


Wünsche dir und den anderen Trans Schwarzwald Startern viel Erfolg, gutes Wetter und möglichst wenig Qualen 

Das Wetter sieht bis jetzt ja durchaus noch brauchbar aus, könnte man nochwas machen.


----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

@ ALL


Montag Stammtisch um 19Uhr auf dem RKV Gelände, wenn die Strecke fahrbar ist, sonst in Cafebar.

Wer ist mit dabei?


@stevenscrosser: ich bringe deine Kamera mit.

Bis morgen !

ps: wo sind die Videos ?


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

ich!

aber wo ist jetzt mein Video von gestern?


----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

Auf die SD Karte


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

Also bei mir hat das mit dem Videoalbum funktioniert. Habs nur kurz mit avidemux geschnitten (ohne neu encodieren) und konnte es dann direkt ins Videoalbum hochladen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

habe ich doch gesagt, mit dem richtigen Pass geht es gleich viel besser....

Aber irgendwie sind die Videos alle so dunkel...


----------



## Linus36 (16. August 2010)

JuhuuuuBin zurück aus Norwegen und habe endlich Zeit und Gelegenheit mal ne Runde mit Euch zu drehen. Findet sich jemand der sich eines Einsteigers annehmen möchte???Kann die ganze Woche und sogar am Wochenende, da meine Freundin das Wochenende auf Helgoland verbringt.Unter der Woche bin ich ohnehin in Böblingen da ich hier arbeite und ab 16:00 Uhr aus dem Büro verschwinden kann (ggf. auch schon mal nach 15:00 Uhr)Ansonsten wohne ich in Aidlingen - aber das ist ja auch keine Entfernung.Wäre toll wenn ich mal nicht alleine Fahren müsste und jemand ne "Standortbestimmung" bezüglich Kondition (geht so) und Fahrtechnik (geht fürchte ich gar nicht...) mit mir durchführt, damit ich einschätzen kann mit wem aus der Gruppe ich mitfahren kann.Bin gespannt auf EuchGrußKai


----------



## Linus36 (16. August 2010)

Und warum werden hier meine Leerzeichen bzw. Leerzeilen nicht erkannt. Bin grundsätzlich der deutschen Sprache nämlich durchaus mächtig


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

Leerzeichen sehe ich. Leerzeilen gehen mit "Enter"

du kannst ja mal beim Stammtisch vorbeikommen und ein paar Leute kennen lernen.


----------



## Linus36 (16. August 2010)

Wann und wo ist der denn immer???


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

Da:


la bourde schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> 
> Montag Stammtisch um 19Uhr auf dem RKV Gelände, wenn die Strecke fahrbar ist, sonst in Cafebar.
> ...



und das RKV Gelände ist im Röherweg hinter der Pizzeria DaGianni
Cafebar ist beim Marktplatz


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

siehe hier, d.h. so mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit sind wir heute Abend (mit Bike!) auf dem RKV Gelände, ansonsten in der cafebar.

Zum Tour fahren würde ich mal Mittwoch Abend in den Raum werfen, da soll das Wetter auch wieder beständiger sein.


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

hahaha, gleichzeitig! Aber ich bin war trotzdem schneller, ja!

Edit: Sinn diese Postes sei in Frage gestellt, aber wir wollen ja vorankommen

Edit: bike Freak soll auch kommen!


----------



## Linus36 (16. August 2010)

super - Mittwoch wäre toll - dann würde ich direkt mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren.Montags bin ich bis ca. 20:00 Uhr immer verplant. Fahre dann aber heute einfach mal danach in den Röhrerweg und schau ob jemand da ist. Fahrrad hab ich heute aber leider nicht dabei.Vielleicht bis später und ansonsten bis Mittwoch - freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Edit: Sinn diese Postes sei in Frage gestellt, aber wir wollen ja vorankommen
> 
> Edit: bike Freak soll auch kommen!


Und Exel muss auch noch einen 3/4 Hügel abarbeiten 



Linus36 schrieb:


> Fahrrad hab ich heute aber leider nicht dabei.


Fahrräder können wir leider nicht verleihen, aber Schaufeln


----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

Wie sieht es aus ?
Wollt ihr heute fahren ?
Ist es fahrbar ?

Gruss,


----------



## stevenscrosser (16. August 2010)

Bin Punkt 7 am RKV.


----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

Ich komme ein bisschen später. Sorry. 19:15.


----------



## exel (16. August 2010)

Ich werd heut doch nicht dabei sein, muss noch einige Sachen erledigen...


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

ja richtig, einen Hügel bauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (16. August 2010)

ich komme auch nicht. Fahrrad ist kaputt.


----------



## exel (16. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ja richtig, einen Hügel bauen!


Ich kann den Hügel auch morgen bauen, es sei denn ihr seit heute leiiiider fertig geworden...


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

slayerrider: Wir waren fahren - wo warst du? 
exel: Der Hügel wurde nicht fertig, du darfst ihn also morgen bauen 

Wolltet ihr als nächstes sowas wie das Ding im Vordergrund in diesem Video, wo z.B. jemand bei 1:05 drüberfährt bauen? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Der Pumptrack in dem Video sieht auch echt gut aus. Vermutlich deutlich einfacher zu fahren als unserer


----------



## Personaltrainer (16. August 2010)

Nicht schlecht da ist das Mädel von euch Buben ein Bisschen schneller. Oder war der Film in Zeitlupe?


----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> slayerrider: Wir waren fahren - wo warst du?
> exel: Der Hügel wurde nicht fertig, du darfst ihn also morgen bauen
> 
> Wolltet ihr als nächstes sowas wie das Ding im Vordergrund in diesem Video, wo z.B. jemand bei 1:05 drüberfährt bauen? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
> ...


Ja ungefaehr.

Das PT sieht aber einfach aus.
Man kann das wahrscheinlich mit voll Tempo fahren, und das Step down und vlt. sogar step up springen koennen.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

Personaltrainer schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht da ist das Mädel von euch Buben ein Bisschen schneller. Oder war der Film in Zeitlupe?


Nein. Nochmal lesen und dann richtig verstehen!
Außerdem müsste dann ja slayerrider mit dem Fahren aufhören 



la bourde schrieb:


> Das PT sieht aber einfach aus.


Unserer ist ja auch "nur für Profis" 

Falls jemand von euch noch nicht genug Ersatzkurbeln hat: Saint ohne KB für 137,-


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

Sorry, das ich nicht da war. Musst zu Hause mithelfen.
Da ich nicht da war habt ihr einfach nichts gebaut? Ja, klar. Es wurde noch nie ohne mich gebaut (was für ne Ehre).

Wenn wir jemanden wie Rachel in unserem Verein hätten müsste ich aufhören oder wegziehen...

Kurbel ist aber keine 83 oder?


----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Nein. Nochmal lesen und dann richtig verstehen!
> Außerdem müsste dann ja slayerrider mit dem Fahren aufhören
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das 68/73mm oder 83mm ?
Ich und Slayerrider brauchen 83mm.


----------



## slayerrider (16. August 2010)

ich glaube nicht, da bei den anderen 83mm dran steht. Aber ich will sowieso 165mm 83mm.


----------



## Matthias247 (16. August 2010)

Denke auch die 810 ist für 68/73mm und die 815 für 83mm.
So eine gibts auch, aber etwas teurer und 175mm. 

Könnte mir natürlich die 810 ins hellgrüne bauen, vielleicht kann ich dann antreten wie Jared Graves? 

slayerrider: Da du extra klein bist willst du die extra kurze Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (16. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Denke auch die 810 ist für 68/73mm und die 815 für 83mm.
> So eine gibts auch, aber etwas teurer und 175mm.
> 
> Könnte mir natürlich die 810 ins hellgrüne bauen, vielleicht kann ich dann antreten wie Jared Graves?
> ...


Auf seinem oder meinem IH wurde es empfohlen, mit 165 oder 170mm Kurbeln zu fahren.
Sonst muessen wir die Wellgo noch oefter wechseln.


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2010)

Das Tretlag ist sooooooo tief. 170 ist schon nicht so gut. Mit dem 36er Kettenblatt kannst du bei richtigem einfedern bei Unebenheiten den Boden treffen.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt 350mm Tretlagerhöher am 6Point und 353 am Sunday gefunden, stimmt das?
Dann wäre das Sunday immerhin noch nen ganzen cm höher als das aktuelle Demo 

Ich glaub das am 6Point fände ich ganz gut von der Höhe her, immerhin 1cm tiefer als am Reign, und das kommt mir zu hoch vor.


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2010)

So wie meins aufgebaut ist hat es gemessen 330mm und dann sitzt man ja noch nicht drauf.


----------



## carmin (17. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wir gehen da zum radeln hin und nicht um uns der Kultur hinzugeben. Desweitern ist da bei ein paar von uns sowieso schon alles zuspät....



Wie so oft musst ich da an Euch denken... Im Käsblättle der SBB wirbt das Schweiz-Marketing grade unter Ausnutzung eines mutmaßlichen (aber mE gar nicht zwangsläufigen) Gegensatzes von Kultur und Biken.  "Nous vous conseillons volontiers" = "Wir beraten Sie gern"


----------



## slayerrider (17. August 2010)

Ich habe nicht mal genug Kultur um den Text zu lesen...


----------



## carmin (17. August 2010)

Steht sonst auch nicht viel Sinnvolles drin.

Ein Punkt aber noch: Ebenso, wie der Biker (zumindest etwas) überzeichnet ist, ist auch der Kulturbegriff nicht auf tote Skulpturen zu reduzieren.  Kultur ist letztlich alles, was über die biologischen Errungenschaften der Menschheit hinausgeht.  Also auch sowas wie How-to-build-a-pumptrack oder Wie-esse-ich-eine-Schnecke oder (wobei das ein echter Grenzfall ist) Fettes Brot ;-)


----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> So wie meins aufgebaut ist hat es gemessen 330mm und dann sitzt man ja noch nicht drauf.


Ok, das ist dann schon ordentlich tief 



carmin schrieb:


> Ein Punkt aber noch: Ebenso, wie der Biker (zumindest etwas) überzeichnet ist,


Ich fand er hat etwas Ähnlichkeit mit la bourde 
Und so schlimm ists auf dem Foto noch nicht, da hats nur eine Reifenspur, keine zwei Driftspuren


----------



## la bourde (17. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und so schlimm ists auf dem Foto noch nicht, da hats nur eine Reifenspur, keine zwei Driftspuren



Es gibt sogar keinen Blut !
Gibt es keinen Wanderer in der Schweiz oder wie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linus36 (17. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

fährt morgen jemand einsteigergerecht, oder warten wir lieber bis Donnerstag das Wetter sicherer ist - müsste ich heute wissen, um zu entscheiden ob ich morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre


----------



## la bourde (17. August 2010)

Ich habe euch wieder ein Faceplant gefunden.

Achtung wirklich hardcore !


----------



## Matthias247 (17. August 2010)

Linus36 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> fährt morgen jemand einsteigergerecht, oder warten wir lieber bis Donnerstag das Wetter sicherer ist - müsste ich heute wissen, um zu entscheiden ob ich morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre


Also ich wollte morgen ansich schon fahren, aber die Wetteraussichten sind ja doch wieder nicht so toll. Weiß nicht was mir machen sollen, können uns verabreden und es dann bei Regen dann doch wieder kurzfristig absagen oder wir verschiebens gleich.
Wer hätte denn überhaupt sonst noch Zeit, morgen oder übermorgen, so auf 18:00?
Trails fahren bei Matsch und Nässe ist halt auch etwas anspruchsvoller 



la bourde schrieb:


> Ich habe euch wieder ein Faceplant gefunden.
> 
> Achtung wirklich hardcore !


Und dabei war der noch nichtmal extrem frontlastig.


----------



## Linus36 (17. August 2010)

ich fürchte bei anspruchsvoll bin ich erstmal raus - vielleicht sollten wir bis Donnerstag warten da soll es ja zumindest schonmal wieder trocken sein.

Zur Not könnte ich aber morgen auch noch nach Dienst heim fahren und mein Rad holen - würde aber erstmal mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren und dann schauen wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## Stefan3500 (17. August 2010)

ich hätte morgen Zeit, übermorgen nicht


noch was zum 6point: Fahre meines auch mit 175 Kurbel und 36KB und das geht schon  
(selbst als ich testweise einen 216 Dämpfer verbaut hatte , womit das Tretlager noch tiefer kommt)

Man hält die Kurbel ja möglichst waagerecht wenn's ruppig wird.
Mit einer kurzen Kurbel hat man halt auch weniger Drehmoment (schlecht für mich, komm ja so schon keinen Buckel hoch)

170mm würde ich auch noch als sinnvoll erachten


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## la bourde (18. August 2010)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Man hält die Kurbel ja möglichst waagerecht wenn's ruppig wird.


Das Problem (mit den Kurbeln) tritt nicht wirklich auf wenn du über ein Hindernis fährst, sondern wenn du aus einer Kurve raus fährst, und du möchtest treten.
Es stört ziemlich in 4x, und deswegen fahren fast alle Profis 170 oder 165mm Kurbeln in dieser Disziplin.
Eine Lösung wäre in Wheeling am Ende der Kurve zu sein. Ist auch nicht immer so einfach 
Wie Blenki @1:36
Aber wegen des tiefen Tretlagers hast du recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (18. August 2010)

> OH SHIT! F..K! Are you good? NO!


----------



## Stefan3500 (18. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Das Problem (mit den Kurbeln) tritt nicht wirklich auf wenn du über ein Hindernis fährst, sondern wenn du aus einer Kurve raus fährst, und du möchtest treten.
> Es stört ziemlich in 4x, und deswegen fahren fast alle Profis 170 oder 165mm Kurbeln in dieser Disziplin.
> Eine Lösung wäre in Wheeling am Ende der Kurve zu sein. Ist auch nicht immer so einfach
> Wie Blenki @1:36
> Aber wegen des tiefen Tretlagers hast du recht.



Bei 4x stört's natürlich eher das stimmt.

Edit: cooles Vid!
Ich könnt heulen, genau dort bin ich vor 6 Wochen gefahren. 
Wieso geht Urlaub immer so schnell vorbei?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (19. August 2010)

Fährt jetzt heute jemand?


----------



## exel (19. August 2010)

Ich werd heute wohl nicht zum Fahren kommen...


----------



## stevenscrosser (19. August 2010)

Also zumindest der HW5 ist derzeit unbefahrbar. Ich werde mein Glück frühestens am Wochenende versuchen - Ja ja , ich weiß Pussy und so...


----------



## Linus36 (19. August 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand ne Einsteigerfreundliche Tour. Ich werde auf jeden Fall morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit nach Böblingen fahren. Kann ab 14:30 aus dem Büro raus. 
Wenn keiner fährt muss ich wohl nach Navi fahren

Gruß
Kai


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIUSnhWe8gk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Wheels Of Fire[/nomedia]

Es errinert mich an Tricks and stunts von Hans Rey.
Ein geniales Trial Tutorial, ganz lustig.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. August 2010)

Habt ihr lust heute vil. irgendwo hinzufahren?
Dh, Street oder sowas ?


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2010)

Ich gehe heute sowieso fahren.
Ab erst um 16:00.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. August 2010)

wollen wir dann ein bischen in bb fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (21. August 2010)

Ja warum nicht.
16:00 vor Fresh Dax ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. August 2010)

ok bis nacher


----------



## la bourde (21. August 2010)

Morgen wollen ra.bretzeln und ich in Herrenberg ein enduro Tour fahren.
Wir nehmen die Bahn von 15:00 in BB.

Wer moechte noch mitkommen ?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (21. August 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Habsi (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt beim WRSV (WÃ¼rttemberischer Radsportverband) noch freie PlÃ¤tze fÃ¼r den Trainer C Breitensport / MTB-Touren Guide. Beginn am 27. September 2010!!!  

Interessiert? Dann schaut mal unter www. wrsv.de / Rubrik Aus- und Fortbildungen.

Schwerpunkte:
MTB- & Fahrtechnik / GruppenfÃ¼hrung & -fahrten im GelÃ¤nde, GPS-Tourenplanung, Trainingslehre MTB, Organisation & DurchfÃ¼hrung eines Transalps, Wettkampf â Sportordnung â¦

Ich selbst werde teilnehmen und mich sehr freuen, wenn das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht dabei wÃ¤re! :hÃ¼pf:

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Baden
Habsi Tapsi

P.S.: Ideal um die Winterzeit zu Ã¼berbrÃ¼cken!


----------



## Golden_Willow (22. August 2010)

Hallo Leute wollte mich nur zurück melden, bin wieder da von der harten Woche Trans Schwarzwald! Habe es geschaft und bin gesund geblieben auser mein Po der sieht etwas mitgenomme aus!!!!!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. August 2010)

@La bourde sorry ich habe erst die bahn verpasst und als ich auf die nächste gewartet habe hat es auch noch die bremsleitung rausgerissen.
Dann bin ich trozdem nach Herrenberg gefahren aber da wart ihr dan schon weg.


----------



## la bourde (22. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @La bourde sorry ich habe erst die bahn verpasst und als ich auf die nächste gewartet habe hat es auch noch die bremsleitung rausgerissen.
> Dann bin ich trozdem nach Herrenberg gefahren aber da wart ihr dan schon weg.




Typisch *Bike-freak* !

Wie kriegt man eine Bremsleitung kaputt auf dem Gleis, bitte ?

Sorry, wir haben in Herrenberg ein bisschen rumgeguckt, um zu wissen, ob du da warst, aber nicht.

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat, die Trails waren ganz schön zu fahren !


Bis Morgen hoffe ich mal.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (22. August 2010)

Naja ich habe ein bischen trial auf den schienen gemacht
Nein ich habe nur ein leichten stopie gemacht und dann kahm auf einmal die Leitung aus dem Hebel raus

Ja aber morgen sol es Regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (22. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ein bischen trial auf den schienen gemacht
> Nein ich habe nur ein leichten stopie gemacht und dann kahm auf einmal die Leitung aus dem Hebel raus
> 
> Ja aber morgen sol es Regnen


Was hast du fuer ne vordere Bremse ? Juicy 7 oder ?
Ich kann eine gebrauchte fuer 40â¬ ink Versand mit Scheibe (160mm) und Adapter finden.
Interesse ?


----------



## Matthias247 (22. August 2010)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte mich nur zurück melden, bin wieder da von der harten Woche Trans Schwarzwald! Habe es geschaft und bin gesund geblieben auser mein Po der sieht etwas mitgenomme aus!!!!!


Hi Mandy,
Glückwunsch zur super Leistung das ganze durchzufahren!
Das gleiche natürlich auch für +- und Nightracer, aber die hattens ja einfacher/kürzer 

Ich melde mich hiermit auch mal zurück, war die letzten 4 Tage spontan mit slayerrider bei traumhaften Wetter in Saalbach. War so ca. 4000hm Uphill und 11000tm Downhill fahren und hab dabei sehr viel Spaß gehabt 

Meine Bremse mag mich jetzt allerdings auch nicht mehr allzu sehr, war mit der Situation wohl etwas überfordert 

Wollen wir morgen Stammtisch machen, RKV bei gutem Wetter oder cafebar bei Schlechtwetter?

Linus36: Das mit der Tour ging dabei dann ja leider unter. Wollen wirs diese woche nochmal einplanen? Dienstag oder Mittwoch evtl.


----------



## Hogen (23. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!
Der cafescup und ich melden uns auch erfolgreich vom Nürburgring zurück. Mit Platz 84 von gut 150 gestarteten Teams haben wir die Fahne der MTB Böblingen so hoch wie möglich gehalten.... 17 Runden = 430 km / 8.500 Hm. Leider hat das rechte Knie vom cafescup an der "Hohen Acht" bei 17% Steigung gestreikt *(GUTE BESSERUNG, KUMPEL!!!*), sonst wären wir richtig weit nach vorne gefahren.

*Und auch von uns HERZLICHE GLÜCKWÜNSCHE an Mandy!* 

Kopf hoch: Das mit dem Hintern wird schon wieder... 
bei mir ist eine Zehe und der kleine Finger noch etwas taub, aber alles nix lebensgefährliches...


----------



## Linus36 (23. August 2010)

Hallo Matthias,ist nicht ganz so schlimm. Hab dank GPS noch ne schöne Tour rund um BB - SiFi gefunden und weiss jetzt endlich auch wo der Herdweg und die Panzerkaserne ist. Hab mich so rund um die Wälder des Übungsgebietes rumgetrieben. Ganz schön aber z.T noch knöcheltiefer Schlamm - und natürlich musste ich wegen fehlendem fahrerischen Können auch voll reintappen.Samstag bin ich dann zur Konditionsverbesserung ne Runde mit dem Rennrad schön flach gefahren.Können es die Woche aber gern nochmal versuchen, allerdings fahr ich Freitag schon wieder weg. Ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter ja wieder ganz gut werden.Gruß vom langweiligen Schreibtisch :-(Kai


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. August 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich bin auch mal wieder im Ländle und würde heute Abend das RKV-Gelände aufschließen. Allerdings bin ich mir betreffend dem Wetter noch unschlüssig. 

Sofern es nicht regnet könnten wir noch am Pumptrack bauen, ob die Strecke befahrbar ist, kann ich gerade nicht sagen. 

Bitte kurz posten wer heute Abend kommt und um wieviel Uhr. Ich komme dann auch erst wenn der erste zugesagt hat. 

Bei Regen können wir den Stammtisch auch ins Vereinsheim oder in die Kaffeebar verlegen. 

Vorschläge sind willkommen

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2010)

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht.
Ich würde jetzt mal Mittwoch für einen kleine Bausession vorschlagen.

Ach, was ganz wichtiges hätte ich beinahe vergessen: Ich bin auch wieder da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (23. August 2010)

Ich ich würde heute vorbeikommen und habe so ab 19:15 Zeit. Wohin ist mir egal, wenns jetzt nochmal regnet wäre ich aber für cafebar.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. August 2010)

Dann sagen wir doch einfach wir treffen uns um 20.00 h in der Cafebar. Ich bin im Moment eh noch ein wenig energielos zum Buddeln. Zum Trinken langts aber 

La Bourde kommt auch, wer ist sonst noch am Start?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. August 2010)

Ich würde zum rkv kommen...
@la bourde:ja es ist die seven. brauche aber keine neue kann sie wider reparieren.


----------



## la bourde (23. August 2010)

@*bike-freak*: ok.


Ich komme um 20:00 in Cafe bar.
Bis dann.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. August 2010)

Aber Jannik könnte bestimmt ein bremse gebrauchen


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2010)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass schon wieder nichts gebaut wurde nur weil ich nicht da war?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (23. August 2010)

Ich habe den 2 Dirt ein etwas von dem Gras befreit


----------



## slayerrider (23. August 2010)

Das ist super.


----------



## la bourde (23. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass schon wieder nichts gebaut wurde nur weil ich nicht da war?



Obwohl wir heute den Plan hatten ... 

Bremse habe ich so wieso für Jannick.

Eingentlich, *wenn jemand eine Teile fuer sein Fahrrad braucht, einfach hier posten, was gesucht wird.*

Ra, Slayerrider, cafecups und ich haben einiges zu verkaufen (Lenker, Kurbeln, Laufrad, Sattelsturz, Vorbau, Bremse, Kettenblatt, Handschuhe  ...)


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass schon wieder nichts gebaut wurde nur weil ich nicht da war?


Nein, nur weil wir alle zu platt waren vom anstrengenden Wochenende 



la bourde schrieb:


> Obwohl wir heute den Plan hatten ...
> 
> Bremse habe ich so wieso für Jannick.
> 
> Eingentlich, *wenn jemand eine Teile fuer sein Fahrrad braucht, einfach hier posten, was gesucht wird.*


Wir hatten den personifizierten Plan am Start 

Teile, hmm, lass mich überlegen? Banshee Legend? Dorado? Nomad C? Deville? Oder wenigstens ne Lyrik DH? Geld hab ich aber keins mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (24. August 2010)

Hi BBler

Melde mich ebenfalls wieder zurück.
Das Projekt "8 auf einen Streich" wurde durchgezogen und nur am Schluss etwas geschwächelt. Aufgrund von Rückenschmerzen mussten wir mit dem Tandem auf die kleine AlpenChallenge Runde abbiegen. Sitzposition und Ausgleichsbewegungen auf dem Tandem ist meine Lendenwirbelsäule über mehrere Stunden und vor allem 1,5h permanent bergauf nicht gewohnt gewesen. Ich war ja sonst immer Stoker! Aber 122km und 3000hm sind ja auch nicht ohne.
Beweisphoto: http://www.alphafoto.com/image.php?search=1&imageID=1419185&runID=218&s=m&p=4
Sonstige Photos von der TS bei sportograf mit Startnummer 723!

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2010)

Irgendwie sind hier doch alle  

Also mir haben am Sonntag 1200hm am Stück auf den Schattberg über nur 10km Strecke mehr als gereicht. 22-34 Übersetzung, eine gefühlte Pedalumdrehung pro Minute und Oberkörper direkt auf dem Lenker. Da wollte ich mir dann keine 2 - 3khm pro Tag mehr vorstellen  
Aber wenigstens war ich nicht als allerletzter oben, trotz schwerstem Fahrrad, Rucksack (und evtl. noch Fahrer). Die Abfahrt war dann aber gut 

Was könnten wir nächstes Wochenende machen?
An Events gäbe es 12h Todtnauberg (aber da ist die Anfahrt auch schon etwas weiter) oder was ich mir noch eher spontan vorstellen könnte das 6h Rennen in Blaubeuren.
Ursprünglich dachte ich noch Eurobike, aber die ist ja erst in der folgenden Woche.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (24. August 2010)

Die rennen gehn alle nicht klar es ist CC


----------



## slayerrider (24. August 2010)

Aber Todtnau hört sich für nächstes We gar nicht so schlecht an. Allerdings nicht diese Rennen....


----------



## troll73 (24. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Eingentlich, *wenn jemand eine Teile fuer sein Fahrrad braucht, einfach hier posten, was gesucht wird.*



Ich suche ne leichte 100 mm Gabel mit Canti Sockeln.
Hat vielleicht von Euch jemand sowas übrig?

Viele Grüße,

   Udo

PS: Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Trans Schwarzwald Finisher und sonstige Rennfahrer!!
PPS: Wir (Michael, Markus und ich) haben am Wochenende Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl und Vigiljoch bezwungen - bei bestem Wetter. War 'ne coole Sache - trotz 5-6h schieben / tragen


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Die rennen gehn alle nicht klar es ist CC





slayerrider schrieb:


> Aber Todtnau hört sich für nächstes We gar nicht so schlecht an. Allerdings nicht diese Rennen....


Ihr wart damit auch nicht unbedingt angesprochen 
Aber ihr dürftet dort auch immer den Berg/Hügel wieder mit Vollgas runterfahren, nachdem ihr hochgefahren seit


----------



## plusminus (24. August 2010)

@Matthias: bei mir ist nächstes WE eher Ruhe angesagt. Mir wurde vom Biebergrundmarathon berichtet, das schau ich mir nachher mal an! Ist im Spessart.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (24. August 2010)

@+-: Wäre mir von der Anfahrt schon viel zu weit.
Blaubeuren im 2er Team würde mir wohl am meisten liegen. Dann hat man Zeit zum Essen, und das ist doch das wichtigste


----------



## plusminus (25. August 2010)

Das 6h Ding liest sich schon interessant. Aber alle 4km wechseln ist schon sehr hektisch, und alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Zum Nudelessen wäre da zumindest bei mir keine Zeit.
Muss mich mal schlau machen wie der Trailanteil beim Biebergrund so ist, und was die Zielverpflegung hergibt 

Ansonsten hätte ich am WE auch Bock auf 2 schöne Touren in der Heimat. Bike-freak würde es wahrscheinlich als CC bezeichnen aber ich versuche stets so viele Trails wie möglich einzubauen. Aus Rücksicht auf die Fraktion mit dem vielen Federweg lasse ich auch mal Bergauftrails aus 

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (25. August 2010)

4km sind wirklich zu hektisch zum essen  2 Runden gingen evtl. ab und an auch noch.
Gegen hier mal wieder fahren hätte ich aber auch nichts. Bikes mit viel Federweg fahren übrigens gut bergauf, nur die Fahrer schwächeln halt etwas rum 

Aber da bis WE noch etwas Zeit ist erstmal die Planung für die nächsten Tage:
- Heute Pumptrack weiterbauen am RKV? Ra., hast du nun evtl. doch Zeit?
- Morgen gemütliche Tour mit Trails? Start 18:00? Linus, willst du noch mit?
- Freitag RKV, ist aber sowieso mal wieder Regen angesagt
Können heute und morgen auch tauschen


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2010)

Ok, ich bin bei Matthias Planung für diese Woche dabei.
Aber heute kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht vor 18Uhr.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. August 2010)

Vor 18:00 kann ich auch nicht. Von mir aus können wir ja 18:15 oder :30 ausmachen.
Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## la bourde (25. August 2010)

Ich probiere zu kommen, aber erst um 19:00.


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2010)

ich esse jetzt was und geh dann los!


----------



## la bourde (25. August 2010)

Sorry, ich sollte noch was bei der Arbeit erledigen.

Ich hoffe, dass das Pumptrack fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (25. August 2010)

Naja nicht ganz.  
Und gute Nachricht ich bin am Freitag wider am Start


----------



## slayerrider (25. August 2010)

Leider sind wir nicht so weit gekommen. Aber ein bisschen, es waren halt nicht soviele Leute da zum helfen.
Aber Jannik war da und war ist vollgas auf dem Pumptrack gefahren.

Ach und warum bist du der Schnitzer?

Edit: Heute. 18Uhr einen kleine Runde fahren. Matthias und ich sind dabei.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aber Jannik war da und war ist vollgas auf dem Pumptrack gefahren.


Oh ja, ist Vollgas im Manual aus der ersten Steilkurve und will jetzt an jedem Sprung mindestens X-Up (aber besser noch Double-Tailwhip) machen 



slayerrider schrieb:


> Edit: Heute. 18Uhr einen kleine Runde fahren. Matthias und ich sind dabei.


Wir treffen uns an der Panzerkaserne, oder?
Mal schauen ob noch jemand kommt 

Wegen dem Schnitzer hab ich auch schon überlegt, ist aber sicher genauso geheim wie DTC


----------



## Matthias247 (26. August 2010)

Moritz: Wegen der Bremse:
So wie links auf dem Bild sollte es aussehen, andersrum ist falsch 







Das heißt zuerst muss die Schraube auf die Leitung, dann die Olive drüber, und zuletzt schraubst du die Stützhülse rein. Dann das ganze in den Bremshebel stecken und festschrauben, womit die Olive dann verpresst wird und sich damit so nach vorne über die Stützhülse schiebt (wie auf dem Bild). Und dann viel Spaß beim entlüften


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. August 2010)

Ok vielen dank.
Muss jetzt nur noch die Teile besorgen.
Was wollt ihr morgen machen?


----------



## slayerrider (26. August 2010)

So wir waren fahren, aber es wollte niemand mit.

Allerdings hat sich Matthias dem Team "Chaos" angepasst, als ich dann aufgekreuzt bin hatte er sein Bike schon auf Dh umgebaut, 55°Lenkwinkel und 15cm Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. August 2010)

Ich weiss das ihr heute fahren wart ich wollte aber eig. wissen ob morgen jemand am start ist.


----------



## Matthias247 (26. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> So wir waren fahren, aber es wollte niemand mit.
> 
> Allerdings hat sich Matthias dem Team "Chaos" angepasst, als ich dann aufgekreuzt bin hatte er sein Bike schon auf Dh umgebaut, 55°Lenkwinkel und 15cm Tretlagerhöhe.


Tretlager hab ich gerade mal gemessen, sind 26cm. Lenkwinkel vermutlich so 59°. Dh. ich kann jetzt fahren wie Fabien Barel 
Der erste Praxistest hat allerdings ergeben, dass das Lenkverhalten noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Aber das kann ich sicherlich noch mit einem 800 Lenker anpassen 

Morgen ist RKV, wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## slayerrider (26. August 2010)

Ja wenn es nicht regnet, dann so gegen 17Uhr oder 18Uhr.
Passt das?
@Bike Freak, deine Eltern sind ohne dich gegangen?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (26. August 2010)

Nein wir sind nur heute gegangen.
ich were auch schon um 15:00 am start. Falls jemand bock hat zu Bauen kann er mir gerne helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (26. August 2010)

Ich probiere morgen um 18:00 zu kommen.


----------



## slayerrider (26. August 2010)

Wichtiger Post:

Warum bist du der Schnitzer????

Edit sagt: Ich weis es, ich weis es, ich habe es rausgefunden" *ums Feuer tanz*


----------



## Matthias247 (27. August 2010)

Also Ersatzteil hab ich mittlerweile lokalisiert, wenn auch in Nordirland 
Hat jemand von euch einen gut funktionierenden Ventileinsatzausdreher? Mit Hebel oder so ähnlich? Hab so ein kleines Teil in Ventilkappenform, aber damit bekomm ich den Einsatz nicht raus um das neue Ventil dann anschrauben zu können.


----------



## slayerrider (27. August 2010)

die Methode vom Händler meines Vertrauens ist: Torx nehmen, vollekanne reinballern und dann rausdrehen.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. August 2010)

Ok, interessant, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab wie das dann funktionieren soll 
Ersatzventil ist jedenfalls schon unterwegs und dann vielleicht übers Wochenende im Flugzeug. 

Das "Roadgap" hab ich gestern übrigens noch gefunden. Also entweder die fliegen da mit Mach3 drüber und knallen dann auf der Gegenseite in einen Baum oder die landen mitten auf der Straße im Flat 

Wir sehen uns dann später am RKV wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. August 2010)

So ich gehe so in einer stunde in Rkv du kannst gerne kommen und beim Bauen Helfen.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## exel (27. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich werd spätestens morgen auch wieder im Ländle sein, baut ihr morgen wieder? Dann würde ich auch vorbei kommen.


----------



## slayerrider (27. August 2010)

Das hört sich super an.
Wetter soll ja am We nicht so berauschend sein. Also wir fahren und bauen auf jeden Fall wenn es passt.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> So ich gehe so in einer stunde in Rkv du kannst gerne kommen und beim Bauen Helfen.
> 
> Gruß
> Moritz


Bin heute frühestens 18:xx am Start.
Falls es morgen regnet, aber dann irgendwann aufhört, können wir uns ja auch dann zum weiterbauen treffen. Mit testfahren wirds dann halt nichts, aber den einen Hügel und die 2 Kurven kriegen wir ja vielleicht auch so zumindest mal provisorisch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (27. August 2010)

grad sieht das Wetter schlecht aus, aber ich komme mal.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. August 2010)

Ich muss noch ordentlich was Schaufeln bis es fertig ist.


----------



## Personaltrainer (27. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Nein, nur weil wir alle zu platt waren vom anstrengenden Wochenende
> 
> 
> Wir hatten den personifizierten Plan am Start
> ...



Hj Leute suche für meinen Dämpfer                  *Fox - DHX  RC4 Dämpfer 2010*

 eine Feder mit 500 oder 550 härte


----------



## la bourde (28. August 2010)

Hier die liste der Teilen, die ich zu verkaufen habe:


*DEEMAX*
Converter 20-mm -> 9mm Mavic für Vorderrad Mavic Deemax. Guten Zustand. 
Mavic Deemax Schlüssel (für die Nabel). 

*GABEL*
Enduro Seals blau für Rock Shox 32mm. Guten Zustand. 
Gabel KST aus Stahl Höhe 425mm Schaft 175mm Gewicht: 1420g. Nur für Scheibenbremse.
Marzocchi Junior T  170mm von 2002 mit 2001 Aufkleber, mit 9mm Achse. Undicht glaube ich. Für Disc und V-Brake.
Marzocchi Z1 Bomber Drop off 110mm, 2001, 20mm Achse. Standröhre gerissen.
Marzocchi Z1 Bam 100mm 1997, für Sammler. Dichtungen und Standröhre wie neu. Scheibenbremse Aufnahme links und recht, weil das Standard noch nicht definiert war !!! +V-brake. Das ist die Gabel, die Marzo berühmt machte.
Marzocchi Drop off 2004 mit 140mm (aber ich kann sie traveln). Einfache Gabel, Zustand ok.
RS Psylo XC, 9mm V-brakes. Sehr guten Zustand (ich bin nicht sicher, dass ich sie verkaufen möchte).



*STEUERN*


Converter für 1"1/8 -> Aheadset 1"1/8, guten Zustand.

Vorbau Race Face Deus XC in 90mm, Durchmesser oversize 31.8mm. Sehr guten Zustand.
Vorbau Control Tech in 65mm, Durchmesser oversize 31.8mm. Sehr guten Zustand (2 leichte Krätze).
Vorbau BBB in 50mm, Durchmesser oversize 31.8mm. Sehr guten Zustand.
Vorbau Procraft 130mm in 25.4mm. Sehr guten Zustand.

Lenker Race Face Deus XC 630mm rise 30 m, 31.8mm Durchmesser. Sehr guten Zustand.

Schalthebel links Shimano Deore. Zustand ok.
SRAM Gripshift Max 7 Gänge. Zustand ok. 

Paar Griffe Sunn grigripz. Sehr guten Zustand.  
Paar dünne Griffe durchsichtig. Guten Zustand. 
Paar dicke Griffe durchsichtig. Zustand ok. 


*BREMSE*

Hope Rotor 190mm 6 Löcher. Sehr guten Zustand. 

Magura Rotor 190mm 6 Löcher. Sehr guten Zustand. 

Avid Rotor 185 mm G3. Kaum gefahren. 
Avid Rotor 200 mm G3. Kaum gefahren. 

Hope Zug, Durchmesser 6mm, Länge 120mm. Zustand ok.

Adapter IS/PM Avid Hinterrad 203mm, guten Zustand (einer Kratz). Ohne Schraube. 
Adapter A2z IS/IS +40mm. Sehr guten Zustand. 

Adapter Magura HS33 Evo 2 grau. Guten Zustand. Komplett. 

Adapter HS33 Evo grau, wie neu. 

Magura HS33 schwarze Bremsbeläge. neu. 

V-Brake Trektro schwarz, mit Bremsbeläge. Ohne schrauben für den Rahmen, ohne Zug und Hülle. 
Heatsink dicke Bremsbeläge für V-Brake.


*GETRIEBE*

Kettenspanner Kore. Sehr guten Zustand.
Kettenspanner Point Racing. Zustand ok. Ich gebe Ersatzteile mit.
Kettenspanner. Guten Zustand. 

Kettenblatt Shimano 22 Zähne aus Alu (Saint). Zustand ok. 
Kettenblatt Race Face ? 22 Zähne aus Alu V3-2000. Guten Zustand. 
Kettenblatt Race Face ? 22 Zähne aus Stahl V3-2000 Heat Threated. Sehr guten Zustand. 
Kettenblatt Shimano XT M-9 26 Zähne aus Alu. Neu. 
Kettenblatt Shimano M-9 32 Zähne. Neu.  
Kettenblatt Shimano XT M-9 48 Zähne, mit Schutz. Neu. 
Kettenblatt Truvativ 42 Zähne. Guten Zustand.

Bash Try all 22 Zähne schwarz aus Alu. Einige Krätze. 
Bash Truvativ 32 Zähne schwarz. Ein einziger Kratz. 

Kurbeln Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS 170mm mit stahl Insert, Zustand ok.
+ Kurbeln Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS 170mm ohne stahl Insert. Zustand schlecht, aber brauchbar.

Kurbeln Truvativ Howitzer Hussefelt 170mm, mit stahl Insert. Geeignet für 3 Kettenblätter .Sehr guten Zustand, die linke Kurbel ist neu.

Kurbeln Truvativ Howitzer Hussefelt 170mm, mit stahl Insert. Mehrere Kraetze, funktioniert aber einwandfrei.

Kurbeln Stronglight Century 175mm mit 24/34/46 Kettenblätter Die 5 Schrauben für den kleinen Kettenblatt fehlen. Neu.

Kurbel FSA (rot), 4 Kante 175mm. 

Innenlager Truvativ Howitzer, 68/73mm, fuer Truvativ Howitzer Kurbeln. Funktioniert einwandfrei, aber sieht schlecht aus. Mit ISIS Schrauben.

Race Face Evolve FR ISIS 68-73 in 113. Sehr guten Zustand.

Tretlager Shimano BB-UN70 (XT), 4 Kante in 122mm. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Für 68 oder 73mm Käfig.
Tretlager VP BC-73; 4Kante 68-113mm. Sehr guten Zustand.

KMC Kette K-78.Neu.

Freilauf Echo 18 Zähne, neu.

A2z Single Speed Kit, neu, 16 und 18 Zähne.

DMR single speed Kit, 16 Zähne, guten Zustand


*MISC*
Pedalen Try All double cages Schwarz. Guten Zustand. 
Pedalen noname. 

Sattelstütze Kalloy Durchmesser 31.6mm, Länge: 350 mm ! Zustand ok (einige Kraetze). 
Sattelstütze ITM Durchmesser 31.6mm, Länge: 105 mm ! Zustand ok. 

Schaltauge Pilo D128 Lapierre CNC neu. 
Schaltauge Sunn neu, für Saint, Neuro. 

Dämpfer Rock Shox Deluxe Pro in 190 für Bastlern.

Continental Diesel 26" * 2.5 protection Reifen. Guten zustand.
FOTO hier​

Alles muss weg, es braucht nur Platz !!!
Für die Preise, einfach PN.


----------



## slayerrider (28. August 2010)

unglaublich, ich will unbedingt die einzelne rote Kurbel, sowas ist immer praktisch.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. August 2010)

Ich gehe jetzt ne Runde Matschsurfen. Wenn ihr später noch etwas weiterbauen wollt würde ich dazukommen (so ab 18:00).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (28. August 2010)

16Uhr Streetfahren in BB. Treffpunkt Frechdax. Danach dann noch beim RKV ein bisschen bauen.


----------



## plusminus (28. August 2010)

Ich habe in meinem Fundus noch eine ganz ganz knapp abgesägt 27,2 Stütze - eher unstylische Klemmung.
Interessanter könnte da ein SLR XP Sattel in schwarz sein. Da ist das Gestell leicht eingerissen, aber nachdem das Ding bei 4X etc Bikes eher als Führungshilfe dient sicherlich noch zu gebrauchen.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## slayerrider (28. August 2010)

Slr hört sich gut an. Das "Gestell" sind die Streben? Wieviel willst du für den? Pm.


----------



## cafescup (28. August 2010)

@ ALL

bin mal wieder zurück vom Urlaub und dem für mich enttäuschende Rennen, aber egal. Ich greife nächstes Jahr wieder an 

Aber nun zum Stammtisch:

Auf Grund der aktuellen Wettervorhersage


*Montag Stammtisch um 20Uhr in der Cafebar
*

Wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## exel (28. August 2010)

Nachdem ich heute erst um 1700 aufgestanden bin ging der ganze Tag leider an mir vorbei... Wäre gern zum Street-fahren mitgekommen.


----------



## la bourde (29. August 2010)

So ich habe den Freecaster Code fuer die Weltmeisterschaft gekauft.
Wir koennen uns die DH und das 4x zusammen anschauen.
DH ist am Samstag den 4. um 19:00.
4X faengt um 0:30 an.

Wer waere dabei ?


----------



## slayerrider (29. August 2010)

Ich!!!!!

Edit sagt: Wir sind Street fahren in BB so bis in 30min bei La Bourde.


----------



## la bourde (29. August 2010)

Wir gehen street moschen entweder in BB oder Sifi.
Einfach Slayerrider anrufen.

Viele Gruesse,


----------



## DieRoteZora (29. August 2010)

bin auch wieder im lande.... wenn mich die arbeit morgen nicht mal wieder erschlägt, werde ich morgen abend vorbeischauen....


----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2010)

cafescup schrieb:


> Wer ist mit dabei?


/me



la bourde schrieb:


> So ich habe den Freecaster Code fuer die Weltmeisterschaft gekauft.
> Wir koennen uns die DH und das 4x zusammen anschauen.
> DH ist am Samstag den 4. um 19:00.
> 4X faengt um 0:30 an.
> ...


Hab auch Interesse, zumindest beim DH Teil. 4x wenn ich bis dahin nicht eingeschlafen bin 
Wo wolltet ihr das dann machen? Beim RKV gibts vermutlich kein schnelles Internet, oder? 
Und Lisa wollt ihr nicht beim Leiden zuschauen?  (So, 16:30)

Eurobike ist ja auch am Samstag, will da jemand hin? 
Interessanter wäre aber wohl der Demo Day übermorgen. Wenn da jemand ne Karte übrig hat komm ich gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (29. August 2010)

Hab jetzt mal wieder etwas neues gelernt:
- Es gibt Leute die fahren mit nem Platten noch 10x so schnell wie ich. Der darauffolgende Drift sah ja echt gut aus.
- Man braucht krasse Trix für die Ghettoblaster People (wieso stand der in München dann beim Uphill )
- Es hat mal wieder jemand die Zeit zerstört


----------



## exel (30. August 2010)

Was mir da so einfällt: Wo bleiben eigentlich die Lac Blanc Fotos und Videos?


----------



## la bourde (30. August 2010)

Slayerrider, guck mal meine Antwort zu Michaels Frage:

DTC !!!

Sonst ich probiere morgen zu kommen.


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Slayerrider, guck mal meine Antwort zu Michaels Frage:
> 
> DTC !!!
> 
> Sonst ich probiere morgen zu kommen.


Aldaaa, ich blick konkret nix??????????

Warner und CG waren gestern sehr gut. Aber gestern war es sowieso ziemlich gut.
Und mit Platten den Stepdown war schon nicht schlecht.
Aber die Frage die mich noch den ganzen Abend bewegt hat: Was tut Spangiolo? Wollte er alles komplett springen? Oder einfach nur völlig out of control.


----------



## la bourde (30. August 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aldaaa, ich blick konkret nix??????????
> 
> Warner und CG waren gestern sehr gut. Aber gestern war es sowieso ziemlich gut.
> Und mit Platten den Stepdown war schon nicht schlecht.
> Aber die Frage die mich noch den ganzen Abend bewegt hat: Was tut Spangiolo? Wollte er alles komplett springen? Oder einfach nur völlig out of control.



Ja stimmt, war wirklich sehr schoen.
Gee gewinnt nur -0.37 sein erstes Worldcup Series.

Fuer Spagnolo, keine Ahnung, aber das war geil, wie der nohander von Gracia auf dem Roadgap.


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2010)

Ach, jetzt weiß ich das mit Spagnolo. Barel meinte sowas wie: You have to take some risk. Das hat er dann gemacht...
Noch was anderes wichtiges:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTl3U6aSd2w"]YouTube- Amazing Roger Federer trickshot on Gillette ad shoot[/nomedia]


----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2010)

Spagnolo war der, der nach dem Roadgap etwas out of control war und sich in die Absperrung geworfen hat?
Die SlowMo von Rachel im Steinfeld sah auch nicht so ganz sauber aus, ich glaub die hat sich auch nur durchs hohe Tempo auf dem Rad gehalten


----------



## plusminus (30. August 2010)

Wie lang tagt denn der Stammtisch heute voraussichtlich?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. August 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Was mir da so einfällt: Wo bleiben eigentlich die Lac Blanc Fotos und Videos?



Ok ich schalte ja schon den Pc an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (30. August 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ok ich schalte ja schon den Pc an



immer diese Schüler in den Sommerferien mit ihren iPhones 

+-


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. August 2010)

Hab kein IPhone 
Ich muss mit dem Pc vom meim Bruder Arbeiten, da meiner zu schlecht ist


----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie lang tagt denn der Stammtisch heute voraussichtlich?
> 
> Grüße
> Axel



Kommt halt drauf an wer alles kommt und dann wie lange bleiben will 
Bis 10 aber bestimmt, ansonsten ruf an und frag wer noch da ist.


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Spagnolo war der, der nach dem Roadgap etwas out of control war und sich in die Absperrung geworfen hat?



ja.


----------



## plusminus (30. August 2010)

@Moritz(?): ich beneide Dich auch mehr um den Schülerstatus als um ein eventuell vorhandenes iPhone.

@Matthias: kann sein, dass ich heute gegen sehr spät noch in BB ankomme. Rufe an falls ich Euch noch in der Cafebar vermute.

+-


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> @Moritz(?): ich beneide Dich auch mehr um den Schülerstatus als um ein eventuell vorhandenes iPhone.
> 
> +-



Das erzähle ich ihm (und 100000 anderen) auch immer, aber alle denken: "Was redet er, Schule ist doof." 
Aber es gehört wohl zum Lauf der Welt, dass alle das Wollen, was sie nicht haben, und dann, wenn sie es haben, das Alte wieder zurückwünschen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. August 2010)

So jetzt könnt ihr voll warten bis es fertig konvertirt hat...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14557743"]Lac Blanc on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (30. August 2010)

Ich warte gespannt 

Edith sagt, bis zum abrupten Abbruch echt gut. Aber da fehlt doch noch was, oder?


----------



## exel (31. August 2010)

@ bike-freak schickes Video mit guter Musik. Der Anfang gefällt mir echt gut, aber was is ab 1:18 passiert?


----------



## slayerrider (31. August 2010)

steht doch da. Sein PC hat bis 1:18 konvertiert und dann halt nicht mehr weiter (ein spezial Featur von Windows). Und wenn das dann mal passiert, dann gibt es das komplette Video.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (31. August 2010)

Ohh sch***e hab das falsche hochgeladen... diesmal ein problem von mir


----------



## Matthias247 (31. August 2010)

Schon besser, vor allem das Ende:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14571425"]Lac Blanc on Vimeo[/ame]

Mit Ton schau ichs mir dann heute Abend an


----------



## Matthias247 (31. August 2010)

Habs jetzt auch mal hier hochgeladen, aber da scheint das Seitenverhältnis oder so kaputt zu sein, jedenfalls wurde es an der Seite abgeschnitten.
Entweder da ist n Fehler in der .wmv Datei oder das Forum blickt nicht das in dem Video sowohl 4:3 als auch 16:9 Szenen sind.


Edit: Das Forum erkennt wohl automatisch das der größte Teil des Videos kein 16:9 ist und schneidet dann ungefragt automatisch zurecht.


----------



## slayerrider (31. August 2010)

Danke an Bike Freak fürs schneiden. Ist gut geworden.


----------



## Matthias247 (31. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall  Und jetzt alle mal voten!
Wir brauchen noch so 120 votes zum Video der Woche


----------



## exel (31. August 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut das Video. Der Schluss ist das High-Light  Aber mein Part fehlt in dem Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (31. August 2010)

Ist ganz gut geworden !

Danke fuer das schneiden.


----------



## carmin (1. September 2010)

woha, ich bin begeistert )


----------



## la bourde (1. September 2010)

Bouah:
So smooth, slayerrider opposite !


----------



## stevenscrosser (1. September 2010)

Krass, dass die Kamera (GoPro?) unter offenem Himmel so viel bessere Bilder liefert. Echt gutes Video  Und ja - der Schluss ist am besten


----------



## exel (1. September 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Bouah:
> So smooth, slayerrider opposite !


göttlich


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. September 2010)

@exel sorry die aufnahmen waren nicht so toll und ich wollte das Video nicht ewig lang machen...
Ich werde das Video auch noch mal ins Forum hochladen


----------



## exel (2. September 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> @exel sorry die aufnahmen waren nicht so toll und ich wollte das Video nicht ewig lang machen...
> Ich werde das Video auch noch mal ins Forum hochladen


Die Länge vom Video ist perfekt. Wir hatten ja schon in Lac Blanc gesehen dass von mir nix gescheites dabei war. Die Dreckflecken haben alles zensiert 

@bike-freak: mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren wie die aufnahmen von mir sind, kannst du mir die schicken oder brennen?


----------



## Matthias247 (2. September 2010)

Will heute Abend noch ne Runde fahren gehen. Da ich aber in einer Besprechung sitze kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ab wann. 18:00 wäre nett, kann sich aber locker auch noch ne Stunde verzögern.
Ziel: Vll Solitude?
Wer Interesse hat mitzufahren schreibt mir am besten ne SMS, hab nicht die ganze Zeit internet.

PS: Da es die nächste Zeit ja trocken ist wäre es echt cool wenn wir übers Wochenede den Pumptrack noch fertig bekommen. Vielleicht schaffen es ja morgen Abend noch ein paar Leute mehr. Samstag und Sonntag ginge auf jeden Fall auch, wobei ich Samstag theoretisch auch noch Interesse hätte zur Eurobike zu fahren.


----------



## slayerrider (2. September 2010)

Ich bin ab jetzt beim RKV. Vlt. will ja jemand kommen. Die Downhiller vom Tannenberg sind auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (3. September 2010)

Wäre ja echt gerne noch gekommen (oder sonst irgendwie auf dem Rad gewesen), war aber tatsächlich noch bis 20:00 im Besprechungsraum gesessen :kotz:
Außerdem noch ein nicht passendes Ventil geliefert bekommen. Das heißt momentan ist mal wieder alles .......

Mal schauen wie es bei mir morgen klappt, ich fürchte aber ähnliches


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2010)

Und ich dacht du kommst heute um 17:30 dann würden wir nämlich ziemlich weit kommen.


----------



## Matthias247 (3. September 2010)

Also gestern ging die Agenda bis 17:30 und um 20:15 bin ich gegangen. Heute bis 14:30, dann komm ich ja vielleicht um 17:30 los? Oder doch wieder erst 20:15 

Bin jedenfallst ASAPst am Start.


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2010)

sehr gut! Gestern war der Pumptrack nämlich super zu fahren. Denke auch das La Bourde kommt.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. September 2010)

Ich komme heute NICHT 
Ich bin dann mal WEG...
komm frühestens am mi. wieder.
Und wenn ich wider komm will ich das der Pumptrack fertig ist


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2010)

Und wenn ich am Samstag in einer Woche wieder da bin will ich das das Bombenloch im Hip weg ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (3. September 2010)

Hallo David 
Heute komm ich auch mal wieder zum RKV wollt dich mal fragen wo man Anmeldungen für den RKV bekommt und ob ich einen Freund mitbringen kann. Bei dem Freund kommt dann aber auch die Mutter mit die hat glaube ich ein bisschen angst. 
Gruß Flori


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2010)

Wenn du Mutter Angst hat dann bringt sie auf keinen Fall mit, denn sonst hat sie danach noch viel mehr Angst und dann erlaubt sie deinem Freund nicht mit dir zu fahren.
Anmeldung bekommst du, allerdings habe ich meine letzten neulich jemanden gegeben. Also bekommst du erst in 1 Woche oder so welche, sorry... Oder frag bikefreak ob er welche hat.


----------



## la bourde (3. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Denke auch das La Bourde kommt.



Ne, ich denke, DASS La Bourde kommt.


Ich komme gegen 18:00 wenn alles richtig lauft.


Gruss,


----------



## slayerrider (3. September 2010)

oh zum glück kann ich noch editiern, nachdem ich hier so geowned wurde.
Und statt mich über sowas auszulassen gehe ich gleich ein bisschen radeln, das kann ich wenigestens ein bisschen.


----------



## plusminus (3. September 2010)

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (3. September 2010)

Und 4x ist doch heute Abend!

@slayerride, la bourde: Habt ihr das Video schon gesehen?
Jetz weiß ich auch wer Boris ist, und den Rest könnt ihr euch denken 

Jemand Interesse morgen ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## la bourde (4. September 2010)

Beerten ist in 1/4 rausgeflogen !!
Weil ein Madels voll gaz mit einem DH bike fuhr !!!
Ein Kona und mit Style !


EDIT: einfach die Rennen der Frauen schauen, sie sind viel schoener !
Kein einziges Fully beim Maenner.
Es war super schlecht gefilmt, wie immer. Das schlimmste ist der Start bei der Finale der Maenner. Man koennte sehr gut den Gate noch 3 Sekunden sehen, als die Fahrer in der ersten Kurven waren ...


----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2010)

Heute ab 18Uhr bissle Pumptrack bauen?
Es haben sich auch schon ein paar angemeldet (fraglich ob zum Helfen...)


----------



## la bourde (4. September 2010)

Ouhou !  Cycle-Lisa ist voll Gas !
Go for it Lisa !!!

EDIT:26. nach dem Intro.
25 nach dem ersten Round.
27. nach dem 2. Round.


----------



## slayerrider (4. September 2010)

Morgen 4x fahren. Wir starten gegen 13:30Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (4. September 2010)

cool wo hin und wens Platz hat darf ich mit ?


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Morgen 4x fahren. Wir starten gegen 13:30Uhr.


Du fährst? Und Treffpunkt bei la bourde?

Was nehmt ihr da so an Protektoren mit? DIRT Shirt?


----------



## slayerrider (5. September 2010)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> cool wo hin und wens Platz hat darf ich mit ?


Ich weiÃ nicht ob ich noch Platz habe, wenn ja schreibe ich das nachher noch rein. Allerdings fÃ¤hrt das Auto nicht umsonst und daher 0,2â¬/km und das dann durch 4 Leute.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du fÃ¤hrst? Und Treffpunkt bei la bourde?
> 
> Was nehmt ihr da so an Protektoren mit? DIRT Shirt?


Es sind auch andere Shirts ok. Das ist bisschen so wie Pumptrackfahren. Die Protektoren braucht vor allem wenn man Rennen fÃ¤hrt, damit man vor anderen geschÃ¼tzt ist. Knie und Helm ist angesagt, wenn du dich mit mehr allerdings wohler fÃ¼hlst, dann einfach mehr anziehen!

Edit sagt: Du kannst gerne mitkommen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich 13:30 schaffe. Vlt. auch ein bisschen spÃ¤ter. Treffpunkt bei La Bourde vor dem Haus.


----------



## la bourde (5. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ... Treffpunkt bei La Bourde vor dem Haus.


Allerdings wird den Boden vor dem Haus nicht umsonst gereinigt, und daher 0.2/Minute und das mal pro Leute.


Pass auf Slayerrider, es wird schweinteuer für dich.


----------



## I_Flowri (5. September 2010)

dann viel Spaß beim 4x 
 Ride On


----------



## slayerrider (5. September 2010)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> dann viel Spaß beim 4x
> Ride On



Häää, warum bist du nicht gekommen? Wir haben auf dich gewartet, aber keiner hatter deinen Handynr oder sowas und dann sind wir halt losgegangen. Hast du nicht gelesen, dass ich gerschrieben haben, dass du mitkommen kannst?


----------



## Matthias247 (5. September 2010)

und es war super, wir haben Großheppach gerockt 
Ich sag nur Seating Run


----------



## slayerrider (5. September 2010)

Dann sagt ich nur: "inside lineeeeeeeeeeee!!!"


----------



## I_Flowri (5. September 2010)

> HÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤, warum bist du nicht gekommen? Wir haben auf dich gewartet, aber  keiner hatter deinen Handynr oder sowas und dann sind wir halt  losgegangen. Hast du nicht gelesen, dass ich gerschrieben haben, dass du  mitkommen kannst?





doch schon aber da warâs 13:26 Uhr da dachte ich das ihr ohne mich fahrt und ich hab ja auch keine Handynr. von euch und die bahn fÃ¤hrt um 13:22 und ne Halbestunde gewartet habt ihr nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (6. September 2010)

@ ALL


*Stammtisch:*


*Montag 06.09. Stammtisch um 20Uhr in der Cafebar*


*Wer ist mit dabei?*

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (7. September 2010)

da hier nicht so viel los ist, schreibe ich mal was..
Bei uns ist alles super, vlt. reicht es nachher auch noch zu nem Foto.
@Matthias: Wie weit ist der Pumptrack?


----------



## Matthias247 (7. September 2010)

Da hier noch weit weniger los ist kann ich dir ja antworten:
Der Pumptrack ist genauso weit wie am Samstag. Hatte gestern überlegt probezufahren, aber mir tut jetzt immer noch von Sonntag alles weh 

Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß und brauchbares Wetter. Gut scheints wohl nicht zu werden, aber ihr könnt dann ja immerhin üben wie Sam Hill zu fahren


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2010)

Wir waren heute in Leogangb***.
Dazu haben wir den halben Tag hochgeschoben und sind jetzt super müde. Hangman ist wirklich technisch und super gut gepflegt... Heute gibt es auch ein Foto:


----------



## exel (8. September 2010)

Ihr wisst gar nicht wie sehr ich euch beneide. Wäre so gerne mitgekommen... Fand den Hang-Man auch richtig geil da er richtig technisch ist.

Und noch eins: Bitte hört auf Fotos zu posten


----------



## slayerrider (8. September 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Und noch eins: Bitte hört auf Fotos zu posten


hoffentlich nicht, aber morgen ist wohl erst mal nichts mit Fahren. Aber danke Jokercard sind die Schwaben dann natürlich den ganzen Tag im Hallenbad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (8. September 2010)

Stimmt, damit kannst ja auch ins Hallenbad. Ihr habts halt gut... Wo wohnt ihr denn? Saalbach oder Hinterglemm?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. September 2010)

Ihr Angeber 
Hangman war als ich dort war leider ultraschmierig und (für mich) quasi unfahrbar. Irgendein 10jähriger ist mit seinem Hardtail aber einfach durchgebolzt, der Vater in 50 Meter Abstand hinterher 

Man kann den Berg übrigens auch hochfahren - hab 1:10 gebraucht. Wenn ihr das 6mal am Tag macht seit ihr meine Helden  
Aber 3mal wären auch schon ganz gut


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. September 2010)

Ich will auch downhill fahren 
Hat francois ein neuen blitz??


----------



## Matthias247 (9. September 2010)

Hab mir gestern abend dann auch noch die 4x WM angesehen.
War bei den Frauen schon sehr unterhaltend:


> ... on her downhill bike ...
> somebody give her a bike
> no need for a one footer
> ...



Lisa, willste nich auch mal mit nem Downhiller starten? Da scheint man viel Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen


----------



## slayerrider (9. September 2010)

So heute waren wir im Matsch auf der Strecke für die Worldgames of mtb fahren!!! Da gibt es wohl hier so ein schlechtes Event.


----------



## slayerrider (10. September 2010)

nachdem hier niemand spammt, spamme ich mal:
Morgen Pumptrack bauen und fahren, wer hat Bock?


----------



## I_Flowri (10. September 2010)

Um wie viel Uhr? Bin Mittags als Trainer mit Moritz auf nem Tunier.


----------



## slayerrider (10. September 2010)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr? Bin Mittags als Trainer mit Moritz auf nem Tunier.


so ab 14 oder 15Uhr.


----------



## exel (11. September 2010)

ich komm heute auch, wenns noch einer liest


----------



## la bourde (11. September 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt los.

Bis bald! 

Gruss,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. September 2010)

War voher noch im rkv war aber keiner mehr da... 
Aber ich hatte flo dabei und jannik kam dan natürlich auch noch.


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2010)

oh, wir mussten um 18uhr wieder gehen...

Morgen Albstadt. Abfahrt 12:45 bei La bourde. Wer kommt?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. September 2010)

warum immer dann wenn ich nicht kann


----------



## slayerrider (11. September 2010)

Und warum kannst du nicht?


----------



## *Bike-freak* (11. September 2010)

Muss meinem bruder in der wohnung helfen.


----------



## exel (12. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Morgen Albstadt. Abfahrt 12:45 bei La bourde. Wer kommt?


bin dabei.


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Muss meinem bruder in der wohnung helfen.


egal, helfe ihm halt ein anderes mal wieder.


----------



## I_Flowri (12. September 2010)

dann rockt mal schön den DH in Albstadt
Gruß Flo


----------



## Matthias247 (12. September 2010)

Irgendwie waren heute mehr Böblinger in Furtwangen unterwegs als man hier zur Zeit normal sieht 

Die 90km Runde war (viel zu) anstrengend, die erste Streckenhälfte hat irgendwie nur aus krassen Anstiegen bestanden für die mir noch mindestens 2 Gänge gefehlt haben :O Aber wir habens dann doch alle irgendwie geschafft und ich bin mit luca_2002 gleichzeitig im Ziel angekommen. 
Fand wir waren dann doch garnicht so schlecht, immerhin noch unter den ersten 50% gelandet. Viel besser funktioniert auch irgendwie nur in Albstadt wo auch alle die gleiche Streckenlänge fahren müssen.
Und der +- darf sich auch nich beschwereren, hat sich immerhin 50Eur verdient 

PS: Hab auf dem Wurzeltrail gepusht. Keine Ahnung ob Treten nicht sinniger gewesen wäre, aber war zumindest kurzweilig  Ansonsten war das Pumptrack fahren gestern wohl eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (12. September 2010)

Jetzt werden hier schon meine Einkommensverhältnisse offengelegt.....

+-


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2010)

Albstadt war super, leider musst am Ende jemand mit dem Hubschrauber abgeholt werden. Aber niemand von uns.

Morgen Abend: Pumptrack bauen, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2010)

Da ich auf Wunsch nicht mehr editiern darf und das auch noch andere Vorteile hat hier  ein neuer Post.
Wir in Albstadt:


----------



## la bourde (12. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Da ich auf Wunsch nicht mehr editiern darf und das auch noch andere Vorteile hat hier  ein neuer Post.
> Wir in Albstadt:




Ihr seid so langsam: ich bin wie immer vorne. Checkt mal wie ich loose im Lift bin .

PS: danke fuer die Fotos !!!


----------



## slayerrider (12. September 2010)

Ja du hast recht. Ich greife mir vor verzweiflung an den Kopf als ich es erkenne und Exel sucht das Problem natürlich an seinem Bike...


----------



## exel (12. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ja du hast recht. Ich greife mir vor verzweiflung an den Kopf als ich es erkenne und Exel sucht das Problem natürlich an seinem Bike...


Ich überleg da grad verzweifelt wieso mein Bike so schwer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (12. September 2010)

Aber am Start sind la bourde und ich dann wieder ganz vorn


----------



## la bourde (12. September 2010)

Was für eine geile Kurzhose Exel !!!


----------



## exel (12. September 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Was für eine geile Kurzhose Exel !!!


macht nen knackigen Arsch, was willst du mehr?


----------



## la bourde (13. September 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14622333"]Lopes on fire !!![/ame]


EDIT: Exel, Die Loesung:


----------



## Golden_Willow (13. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, ich melde mich auch mal wieder nicht das ihr alle denkt bin verschollen!!!!!
Ich bin am Samstag ein 4 Stunden Rennen in Geislingen gestartet in ein 2 Team! 
* Hier eine Runde bei der Kult-Bike-Night in Geislingen*

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8853

hat echt Spaß gemacht!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (13. September 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> EDIT: Exel, Die Loesung:



Nein, das hier:





Heute Abend wollten wir eigentlich mal wieder Stammtisch machen, zumindest hatten gestern noch einige Lust dazu 
Wer kann den noch, und wo?


----------



## plusminus (13. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Heute Abend wollten wir eigentlich mal wieder Stammtisch machen, zumindest hatten gestern noch einige Lust dazu
> Wer kann den noch, und wo?



Also zu einer KB-Runde MÖ-BB-MÖ reicht es bei mir heute nicht schon wieder. Mit der Bahn rüber ist immer voll das rumgeeier. Aber wenn einige Leute in die Cafebar kommen wäre ich wohl auch zu motivieren. Allerdings erst wieder so 20 bis 2030.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## DieRoteZora (13. September 2010)

bei mir steht heute ein verdammt harter und langer tag in der arbeit an. werde also spontan entscheiden, ob ich noch vorbeikomm oder nicht... steht jetzt überhaupt ein treffen an???


----------



## aka (13. September 2010)

Golden_Willow schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich melde mich auch mal wieder nicht das ihr alle denkt bin verschollen!!!!!
> Ich bin am Samstag ein 4 Stunden Rennen in Geislingen gestartet in ein 2 Team!
> * Hier eine Runde bei der Kult-Bike-Night in Geislingen*
> 
> ...



Respekt vor eurer Leistung - ich war im 3er Team am Start und wir sind in den 4h unwesentlich weiter gekommen.


----------



## Matthias247 (13. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Also zu einer KB-Runde MÖ-BB-MÖ reicht es bei mir heute nicht schon wieder. Mit der Bahn rüber ist immer voll das rumgeeier. Aber wenn einige Leute in die Cafebar kommen wäre ich wohl auch zu motivieren. Allerdings erst wieder so 20 bis 2030.
> 
> Grüße
> Axel





DieRoteZora schrieb:


> bei mir steht heute ein verdammt harter und langer tag in der arbeit an. werde also spontan entscheiden, ob ich noch vorbeikomm oder nicht... steht jetzt überhaupt ein treffen an???


Also ich meld mich jetzt einfach nochmal - auch wenn der Fußweg in die Stadt schon wieder ziemlich anstrengend werden dürfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. September 2010)

@Exel: ja das hier ist die Lösung:





das wäre auch noch ne alternative:




und das wäre auch super (hatte doch gesagt, dass ich dir das tolle schicken würde, hier ist es):


----------



## exel (13. September 2010)

oh man ist das fies, seit gestern wisst ihr doch dass ich unbedingt nen Downhiller haben will... Warum müssen Fahrräder so teuer sein? 

Bei dem Mondraker habe ich im ersten Moment an sowas gedacht:





Aber bei den Lapierres und dem Evil kann ich schon schwach werden, allerdings ist das alte Lapierre DH immer noch das Schönste. Ein Traumbike  Aber ich hab ja quasi ein Lapierre Mini DH


----------



## Matthias247 (13. September 2010)

Hmm, scheint ja doch keiner mehr Lust auf Stammtisch zu haben? Also wenn mich noch jemand in der nächsten Stunde anruft würd ich noch losgehen, ansonsten halt nich.

Nach den Rädern für exel muss doch jetz auch mal wieder was für den Ra. her 









Achja, so ein Evil würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## Golden_Willow (14. September 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Respekt vor eurer Leistung - ich war im 3er Team am Start und wir sind in den 4h unwesentlich weiter gekommen.




Danke dir, mit was für ein Team bist du denn gestartet?


----------



## slayerrider (17. September 2010)

Hier ist es so tot...

Heute Mittag ist der RKV wieder offen. Ich komme so kurz nach 16Uhr.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (17. September 2010)

bin um 16:00 auch da, Janik und die 2 Sebis kommen auch


----------



## Matthias247 (17. September 2010)

slayerrider meinte noch das hier muss auch irgendjemand kaufen


----------



## exel (17. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> slayerrider meinte noch das hier muss auch irgendjemand kaufen


und hast es schon gekauft?


----------



## slayerrider (17. September 2010)

Oh, die Sattelstellung! Nase muss mehr noch oben! Und es fehlt einen Titanfeder.
Ach, das muss auch noch gekauft werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (17. September 2010)

Und den Pumptrack müssen wir umbauen er ist viel zu EINFACH


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2010)

da hier mal wieder nichts los ist: netter Flatdrop inkl. eines guten Durchschlages:


----------



## cafescup (19. September 2010)

@ ALL

wie sieht es morgen mit *Stammtisch auf dem RKV Gelände* aus?

*Built - Bike - Talk *

Um 18:00 wird Slayerrider o. meiner einer das RKV- Gelände aufschließen.

Dann könnten wir den Pump-Track weiter bauen und um 20 Uhr
noch gemütlich zusammen sitzen.

Wer ist mit dabei?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2010)

Ich komme!
Und wenn wir alle mit helfen, dann sind wir bald fertig, nur noch einen Kurve!


----------



## Matthias247 (19. September 2010)

Würde auch kommen. Bin dann aber auch echt mal für länger bauen, brauch glaub ich mal n paar Tage Fahrpause.
Wart ihr in Wildbad? Und wieder alle heil zurück?


----------



## slayerrider (19. September 2010)

Ja, wir waren dort.
Gute Action mit bike freak und mir: Ich fahre vorn, dann pffffffffffff. Mist, Bike freak kommt hinter mir zu gleichen Stelle und pfffffffffffffff. Kollektives Hochshieben war dann angesagt. Sonst ist alles ist alles heil geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevenscrosser (19. September 2010)

Ich werde auch versuchen vorbei zu schauen - weiß aber noch nicht 100% ob es klappt


----------



## Matthias247 (19. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren dort.
> Gute Action mit bike freak und mir: Ich fahre vorn, dann pffffffffffff. Mist, Bike freak kommt hinter mir zu gleichen Stelle und pfffffffffffffff. Kollektives Hochshieben war dann angesagt. Sonst ist alles ist alles heil geblieben.


Naja, solange nur der Schlauch pffffffff macht ist das Problem ja recht einfach behebbar. Wenns stattdessen der Dämpfer macht ists schon deutlich beschissener. Und wenn der Dämpfer nicht pffffffff macht sondern einfach so nach ein paar Stufen meint eingefedert steckenbleiben zu müssen ist das nochmal dümmer. Ich könnt echt :kotz:


----------



## slayerrider (20. September 2010)

Soll das heißen, dass dein bike schon wieder kaputt ist?
Dann gibt es nur eins: Schnell das Glory bestellen!


----------



## Matthias247 (20. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, dass dein bike schon wieder kaputt ist?
> Dann gibt es nur eins: Schnell das Glory bestellen!


ja 
nein


----------



## la bourde (20. September 2010)

Nein ?




Immer noch nein ?


----------



## Matthias247 (20. September 2010)

Wenn ihr mir das Geld gebt dann ja 
Aber dann kein weißes


----------



## la bourde (21. September 2010)

Schwarz ?




Grau ?





1250 ist doch ein Schnaeppschen.


----------



## la bourde (21. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Oh, die Sattelstellung! Nase muss mehr noch oben! Und es fehlt einen Titanfeder.
> Ach, das muss auch noch gekauft werden:


Ist schon zu alt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/160298/


----------



## cycle-lisa (22. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Vielleicht habt ihr noch lust morgen do. 23.09.  abends im RKV Pizza zuessen und auf der MANDY ihren geburtstag anzustossen. 

So gegen 20.00 uhr. 

Sorry das es so kurzfristig ist,(war bsichen viel unterwegs)  aber vielleicht hat doch jemand zeit - sie würde sich bestimmt freuen. 


Könnt auch kurz anrufen: 01717732816

Lg lisa


----------



## troll73 (24. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen bissle zu radeln?
So ca. 2h am frühen Nachmittag durch den Schönbuch?
Wenn es nicht regnet.

Viele Grüße,

    Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieRoteZora (24. September 2010)

wenn ichs rad morgen früh gerichtet krieg, es nicht regnet und wir nen angenehmes tempo wählen würd ichs mir eventuell überlegen


----------



## Matthias247 (24. September 2010)

Ich glaub wettermäßig siehts morgen echt äußerst ******* aus. Falls wider Erwarten doch anders überleg ichs mir mal 

troll73: Danke nochmal für den Schlüssel, das Rad dreht sich jetzt wieder halbwegs gerade. Zumindest im Zentrierständer, in der Gabel ists deutlich aus der Spur


----------



## plusminus (24. September 2010)

DieRoteZora schrieb:


> wenn ichs rad morgen früh gerichtet krieg





Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wettermäßig siehts morgen echt äußerst ******* aus. (



Dann fahr ich wohl allein  Starte aber glaub erst etwas später als ihr es angedacht habt.

+-


----------



## I_Flowri (25. September 2010)

Ich war gestern auch im Schönbuch war zwar eine Einzige Schlamschlacht hat aber zimlich viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Matthias247 (25. September 2010)

Also ich fahr heute nicht - versuche stattdessen mal meine Räder wieder in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu beokmmen


----------



## troll73 (25. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr heute nicht - versuche stattdessen mal meine Räder wieder in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu beokmmen


Oje - das scheint mir aber eine permanente Großbaustelle zu sein bei Dir 



DieRoteZora schrieb:


> wenn ichs rad morgen früh gerichtet krieg, es nicht regnet und wir nen angenehmes tempo wählen würd ichs mir eventuell überlegen


Was hat denn Dein Bike für Wehwehchen? Tuts wieder?

Wie siehts denn morgen bei Euch aus?
Da ist die Wettervorhersage eigentlich recht gut.
Start so um 10 würde mir gut passen.

VG, Udo


----------



## plusminus (25. September 2010)

Fahr' ich wohl tatsächlich allein. Hoffentlich weicht der Dreck der seit Furtwangen am Hitemp klebt im Regen etwas auf so dass er nachher nur noch mitm Gartenschlauch abgespült werden muss 

Schreibt doch btite ins Forum falls ihr morgen zu einer Runde startet.

+-


----------



## troll73 (25. September 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen bei Euch aus?
> Da ist die Wettervorhersage eigentlich recht gut.
> VG, Udo



Hab jetzt folgendes geplant:
Steffi ist morgen mit ihren Youngsters bei einem Rennen in Gomaringen:
http://www.team-steinlach-wiesaz.de/
Da würde ich hinradeln, dort bissle schauen was abgeht und dann zusammen mit Steffi zurückradeln.

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Abfahrt 11 Uhr. Rückkehr ca. 15-16 Uhr.
Müssten so ca. 60km sein.

VG, Udo


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. September 2010)

Hallo, 

Cafescup und ich gehen heute Nachmittag noch ne Trailrunde fahren. Wer Lust hat bitte bis ca. 14.50 h posten, wir würden uns dann um 15.10 h oben am Strommasten bei der Panzerkaserne treffen (aber nur wenn sich jemand meldet). Vorsicht es könnte matschig werden

Kette rechts
ra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (26. September 2010)

Ich fahr mal vorbei und sag hallo. Werd euch aber nicht lange begleiten - mir gehts *******


----------



## eisenzwerg (26. September 2010)

Leidest du mit deinen kaputten Rädern?

Gruß

Der seltene.


----------



## DieRoteZora (26. September 2010)

leider zu spät gesehen, dass ihr noch zu ner trailrunde gestartet seid :-( sonst hätte ich euch sehr gerne begleitet....
naja, dafür habe ich die letzten zwei stunden im keller verbracht und alles funktionsfähig und fahrbar gemacht was da rumstand ;-)


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (26. September 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder zurück und geduscht. Es war zwar nass von oben und von unten, hat aber rieseigen Spass gemacht. 

Mit der richtigen Kleidung macht das Wetter nich viel aus, ist halt nur nacher etwas aufwendiger wieder alles sauber zu bekommen. 

Wär schön gewesen mal wieder mit Dir zu fahren Feuer-RoteZora, vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal. 

Grüsse
ra


----------



## Matthias247 (26. September 2010)

eisenzwerg schrieb:


> Leidest du mit deinen kaputten Rädern?


Ne, hat nix miteinander zu tun.



DieRoteZora schrieb:


> naja, dafür habe ich die letzten zwei stunden im keller verbracht und alles funktionsfähig und fahrbar gemacht was da rumstand ;-)


Ich gestern auch so 5 Stunden lang. Und heute hab ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder kaputt gemacht 



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Kleidung macht das Wetter nich viel aus, ist halt nur nacher etwas aufwendiger wieder alles sauber zu bekommen.


Ja, war garnicht so schlimm wies ausgesehen hat. Momentan ist mein Zustand sogar besser als vor der Tour. Mal schauen wies morgen aussieht.


----------



## plusminus (26. September 2010)

Glaub ich muss mal wieder meine zwei beliebtesten Kurse neu auflegen:
- Kaputtschrauben für Fortgeschrittene und alle die das noch werden wollen
- Stürzen - aber richtig!

Waren heute schon recht früh radeln sonst wäre ich auch gern mit Euch auf Trails gesurft.

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2010)

Also ob du Erfahrung mit dem Schrauben an Dämpfern hättest 

Momentan hätte ich aber am ehesten Bedarf am Kurs:
-Wie werde ich möglichst schnell meine Erkältung wieder los?

Heute Abend Stammtisch? Wann/wo/wie?


----------



## plusminus (27. September 2010)

Tja da hat einer aber eine seichte Phantasie. Wenn Du wüsstest an was ich schon alles - erfolgreich - rumgeschraubt hab 

+-


----------



## troll73 (27. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Momentan hätte ich aber am ehesten Bedarf am Kurs:
> -Wie werde ich möglichst schnell meine Erkältung wieder los?



Ich könnte diesen Kurs gebrauchen:
Wie baut man eine neue Federgabel ein - inkl. dem Exkurs wie kriege ich da die Kralle gerade reingeschlagen ohne passendes Werkzeug zu haben.


----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2010)

Das Thema hab ich aufgegeben und empfehle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich weiß aber zumindest wie man ne Ahead Kralle die total schief sitzt wieder raus bekommt


----------



## plusminus (27. September 2010)

Benötigt wird:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14831/montierhilfe-fuer-kralle-expert.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a26201/rohrschneider-ftc.html (alternativ Metallsäge)
Tipp des Kursleiter: beim Anzeichnen wo die Gabel gekürzt werden soll immer bedenken, dass nicht am Steuerrohr angezeichnet wird sondern daran denken, dass da noch Vorbau und Spacer draufkommen. Sonst heißt es: 3mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz.
Bei weiteren Fragen ist ein Onlinekurs denkbar. 
Kralleneinschläger kannst von mir ausleihen.

+-

Edit: Expanderkrallen halte ich nur bei Carbonschäften für sinnvoll.


----------



## troll73 (27. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Das Thema hab ich aufgegeben und empfehle:


Aja - kannst Du für mich als Dummy kurz erläutern, was das ist und warum man damit keine Kralle mehr braucht?


plusminus schrieb:


> Benötigt wird:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14831/montierhilfe-fuer-kralle-expert.html


Hab mir sagen lassen dass geht auch mit ner Gewindestange und ein paar Dachlatten 


plusminus schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a26201/rohrschneider-ftc.html (alternativ Metallsäge).


Jo - immer schön improvisieren 


plusminus schrieb:


> Tipp des Kursleiter: beim Anzeichnen wo die Gabel gekürzt werden soll immer bedenken, dass nicht am Steuerrohr angezeichnet wird sondern daran denken, dass da noch Vorbau und Spacer draufkommen. Sonst heißt es: 3mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz.


Aja - nennt mich nur Hein Blöd ...

Und wenn wir schon bei blöden Fragen sind:
Kann ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass bei einer neuen Gabel eine Kralle dabei ist oder muss ich noch sowas kaufen:
https://www.boc24.de/p/RITCHEY-A-Head-WCS-Carbon-Starnut____74001


----------



## *Bike-freak* (27. September 2010)

Bei einer neuen Gabel ist eig. nie eine Kralle dabei.


----------



## plusminus (27. September 2010)

Hi Udo.
Die Expanderkralle die Matthias vorgestellt hat wird in den Schaft gesteckt und schlackert dann noch ordentlich rum. Dann drehst Du die erste Schraube rein und spreizt damit den Expander so dass er verdrehsicher im Schaft sitzt. Dann kannst weiterverfahren wie mit einer normalen Kralle (Spezialwerkzeugfreie Montage!).
Den Einschläger durch Gewindestang und Dachlatten zu ersetzen hab ich so noch nicht gesehen - kenne ich eher vom Steuersatzeinbau.
Wie gesagt Einschläger kannnst von mir mal für ein paar Tage haben.
Das mit der abgesägten Gabel ist kein Witz. Gab schon Leutz die haben das trotz des Hinweises so gemacht "früher hat man die doch auch bündig abgesägt". Ja richtig, aber früher hatte man auch noch Konusvorbauten - ok lassen wir die Geschichte ruhen 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (27. September 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Aja - kannst Du für mich als Dummy kurz erläutern, was das ist und warum man damit keine Kralle mehr braucht?


Steckt man einfach von oben ins Steuerrohr und kanns dann dort festschrauben (es dehnt sich zur Seite aus -> Expander). Und dann eben ganz normal von oben den Deckel drauf und die Ahead Schraube rein.



troll73 schrieb:


> Hab mir sagen lassen dass geht auch mit ner Gewindestange und ein paar Dachlatten


Hört sich kompliziert an 
Geht auch indem man ne längere Schraube in die Kralle schraubt und das dann gerade reinhämmert - meine Erfolgsquote dabei war aber bescheiden ...



troll73 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass bei einer neuen Gabel eine Kralle dabei ist oder muss ich noch sowas kaufen:
> https://www.boc24.de/p/RITCHEY-A-Head-WCS-Carbon-Starnut____74001


Die ist normal nicht dabei, außer bei einigen wenigen Gabeln mit Carbonschaft. Die gibts auch auch deutlich billiger als für 10Eur


----------



## slayerrider (27. September 2010)

Naja, vlt. können alle Profis heute Abend vorbeikommen und dann vor Ort erklären wie man so schraubt. Dann schicke ich nämlich Jannik und Ko ne Einladung!

Ich würde jetzt mal Vorschlagen, dass so um 18 oder 18:30Uhr gebaut wird.
Nachdem das jetzt schon seit 5 Woche geplant ist....
Ich kann aber nicht helfen komme aber gerne vorbei (zu Beruhigung: Ich kann auch nicht fahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (27. September 2010)

Wie Matthias schon feststellt wird das mit der Schraube und dem Reinklopfen nicht sonderlich von Erfolg gekrönt sein. Die Kralle auf diese weise parallel zu montieren stelle ich mir schier unmöglich vor.
Mit dem Kralleneinschläger kann man auch prima den Gabelkonus (Gabellaufring) montieren was man ja ebenfalls beim Gabeltausch machen muss.

+-


----------



## toddy (27. September 2010)

also ich habe mittlerweile 3 krallen verbaut, mit einem schraubendreher, der vorne eine vierkantaufnahme für nüsse hat, dann eine nuß, die etwas größer war, wie das gewinde, so dass dieses nicht beschädigt wird. 
mit gefühl drauf rum gehämmert und alles super geklappt!!!


----------



## Deleted 147393 (27. September 2010)

troll73 schrieb:


> Aja - kannst Du für mich als Dummy kurz erläutern, was das ist und warum man damit keine Kralle mehr braucht?
> 
> Hab mir sagen lassen dass geht auch mit ner Gewindestange und ein paar Dachlatten
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

also ich müßte noch eine Kralle vom meinem neuen Steuersatz habe, wenn Du noch 3 Wochen warten kannst - kriegst die für nen Nuller!

Gruss


----------



## DaBoom (27. September 2010)

da die Kurse bei +- derzeitig ausgebucht sind, würde ich einigen empfehlen zwischenzeitlich einfach eine Radwerkstatt aufzusuchen.
Angeblich sollen die Kleinteile wie Krallen, Werkzeug zum Einschlagen sowie die nötige Erfahrung mit dessen Umgang haben.


----------



## toddy (27. September 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> da die Kurse bei +- derzeitig ausgebucht sind, würde ich einigen empfehlen zwischenzeitlich einfach eine Radwerkstatt aufzusuchen.
> Angeblich sollen die Kleinteile wie Krallen, Werkzeug zum Einschlagen sowie die nötige Erfahrung mit dessen Umgang haben.



weichei, selbst ist der mann!!!!!


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (27. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Das mit der abgesägten Gabel ist kein Witz. Gab schon Leutz die haben das trotz des Hinweises so gemacht "früher hat man die doch auch bündig abgesägt". Ja richtig, aber früher hatte man auch noch Konusvorbauten - ok lassen wir die Geschichte ruhen
> 
> +-



lol, hast Du noch mehr so Geschichten, ich hab mich totgelacht....

Grüsse ra.


----------



## DaBoom (27. September 2010)

@toddy
es gibt Dinge die sollte man Fachmännern überlassen

erinnerst dich an die Tretlager Demontage mit Flex und Hammer


----------



## plusminus (27. September 2010)

Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> lol, hast Du noch mehr so Geschichten, ich hab mich totgelacht....
> 
> Grüsse ra.



Da treffen wir uns mal wenn die langen Winterabende wieder da sind!

+-


----------



## slayerrider (28. September 2010)

Da hier schon wieder nichts mehr geht und niemad Pumptrack baut: Etwas für die Unentschlossenen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (28. September 2010)

Ach cool, gehts jetzt wieder weiter mit Räder posten, die wir uns nicht leisten können 

Also erstmal, das da oben sieht jetz nicht mehr so aus sondern so:




Aber geht ja optisch noch.
Im Gegensatz zur Giraffe:





und zur Schlange:





Hab das Gefühl die entwickeln langsam auch zum Großteil für den asiatischen Markt.

Alles total chancenlos gegenüber dem 





Das wäre auch ok


----------



## Matthias247 (28. September 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz so gut, aber im Video (super Qualität) passts 





Edith sagt, das Rad ist nicht nur für langhaarige Bombenleger, sondern auch für slayerrider, da No Gloves kompatibel


----------



## Matthias247 (28. September 2010)

Und mal ein paar (zumindest für mich interessante) Neuheiten mit etwas weniger Federweg:


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Falls ihr bei Eurer ganzen Bildrecherchiererei mal auf ein 2010er Fuel EX 9 stoßt das ZUM VERKAUF und nicht einfach so im Internet steht bitte mitteilen.

+-


----------



## exel (29. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Falls ihr bei Eurer ganzen Bildrecherchiererei mal auf ein 2010er Fuel EX 9 stoßt das ZUM VERKAUF und nicht einfach so im Internet steht bitte mitteilen.
> 
> +-



Vor Kurzem hab ich das gesehen: Fuel EX 9

Soll ichs für dich Probefahren?


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Hi,
erstens ist das ein 9.9er, zweitens ist RH15.5 in Sachen Leichtbau vielleicht erstrebenswert, für mich sollte es aber eher 19.5 sein was ich vorhin vergessen habe zu erwähnen.

Interesse besteht an: Trek Fuel EX 2010 RH 19.5
wenn sehr günstig auch EX9.8 (um 3000) Remedy 8 (deutlich unter 3000) oder 9.8 (um 3000). Alles RH 19.5

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (29. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hi,
> erstens ist das ein 9.9er, zweitens ist RH15.5 in Sachen Leichtbau vielleicht erstrebenswert, für mich sollte es aber eher 19.5 sein was ich vorhin vergessen habe zu erwähnen.
> 
> Interesse besteht an: Trek Fuel EX 2010 RH 19.5
> ...



dir ist aber schon klar, dass die genannten bikes eine federung hinten haben


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Mach ich nur wegen der Optik um vor der Eisdiele auch mal etwas mithalten zu können. Sollte noch eine dieser Höllenmaschinen zum anständigen Preis aufzutreiben sein wird selbstredend ein Carbonstarrdämpfer eingebaut.

+-


----------



## exel (29. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hi,
> erstens ist das ein 9.9er, zweitens ist RH15.5 in Sachen Leichtbau vielleicht erstrebenswert, für mich sollte es aber eher 19.5 sein was ich vorhin vergessen habe zu erwähnen.
> 
> Interesse besteht an: Trek Fuel EX 2010 RH 19.5
> ...



Auch sei doch nicht so kleinlich mit der Modellbezeichnung und der Größe. Ein kleines Bike ist doch schön wendig, musst eben ein bisschen mit deinen Knien aufpassen


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Stimmt, ich könnte mir nen Satz schlagfeste Kneesuckprotectionbleche mitbestellen - vielleicht gibts sowas auch absenkbar.

+-


----------



## exel (29. September 2010)

oder nen Vorbau Länge 200+


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Ich lasse mich jetzt mal nicht über Vorbaulängen und -größen aus. Obwohl......

Mein Problem war bisher vielmehr, dass bei zu heftigem Zug am Pedal und sonstiger Krafteinwirkung der Schuh ausgeklickt und das Knie gegen den Vorbau geknallt ist - also an der Schaftklemmung.
Schmerzskala: Ritchey WCS > Hitemp42 > Syntace Superforce

Bin ja mal gespannt ob unsere Bildlesucher zufällig auf ein Schnäpple stoßen.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (29. September 2010)

exel schrieb:


> oder nen Vorbau Länge 200+


Kommt doch bestimmt sowieso dran. Natürlich negativ montiert und mit Flatbar


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Jetzt net rumtönen sondern suchen!


----------



## Matthias247 (29. September 2010)

Wir sind egoistisch und suchen nur interessante Sachen  - im Moment aber nix was mit Rädern zu tun hat


----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> .... aber nix was mit Rädern zu tun hat



Ein Rahmenset würde es ja schon tun 

+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

Bei ebay gibts grad eins. Sogar in richtiger Größe. Ich weiß aber nicht ob du auf die Sonderausstattung "Delle im Oberrohr" stehst


----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Steh ich nicht. Zumal die Beschreibung mit dem Treppensturz merkwürdig klingt, da müssten noch mehr Kratzer dransein.
Fuel EX Rahmen gibts gerade auch, aber etwas teuer.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

Der Fuel Rahmen lohnt sich vermutlich nicht für den Preis. Denke mal wenn du noch etwas verhandelst bekommst du für nur wenig mehr ein EX5 oder EX6 Komplettrad.
Da die Treks aber auch nicht gerade für überragende Stabilität bekannt sind würd ich mir wegen Garantie aber auch schon genauer überlegen bei wem ichs kaufe.
Aber du weißt ja, ich würde da sowieso auf jeden Fall zum Remedy tendieren


----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Wenn man lang genug im Forum liest wird man für jeden Rahmen feststellen, dass er irgendwie nicht stabil genug ist - wofür auch immer.
Die Bikebravo berichtet auch immer wie unsteif Trekbikes laut Labor sind, gleichzeitig gewinnen sie dann oft im realen Verhaltenstest.

Garantie muss schon sein, außer es ist ein Wahnsinnsschnäpchen.
Vorteil eines EX Rahmensets: kannst zB ne 140er Talas reinklopfen.

Wenns mitm Fullie nix wird könnte Richtung Frühjahr natürlich auch ein 29er interessant werden - als Hardtail (mit Flatbar) versteht sich 

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wenn man lang genug im Forum liest wird man für jeden Rahmen feststellen, dass er irgendwie nicht stabil genug ist - wofür auch immer.


Klar, da gibts allerdings immer noch die Unterscheidung ob man gezielt danach sucht oder ob die Defekte einem einfach so in die Augen fallen, und dann häufig an den gleichen Stellen sind. Aber als kluger Student weißt du ja selbst das an Statistiken immer ein bischen was dran ist, aber nicht zwangsläufig das Ergebnis vorraussagen 

29er gibts im XC Bereich schon einige die ganz gut aussehen. Finde z.B. die Speiseeis Teile (Epic 29, Stumpjumper HT 29) ziemlich gelungen, selbst in kleinen Rahmengrößen. Ansonsten hatte ich ja das hier schon dem Jürgen vorgeschlagen


----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Statistik war nie so meins - zum Glück gibts Scheinklausuren. Muss ehrlich gesagt zugeben, dass mir noch keine EX-Defekte zugeflogen sind. Andererseits habe ich mich bezüglich des Trek nicht im Forum umgeschaut sondern praktische Eindrücke gesammelt.
Was geht denn an denen kaputt?

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

Das kam wohl zumindest bei den 2008ern häufiger vor:




Kann natürlich sein das sie da nachgebessert haben, bzw wäre sogar zu erwarten. Aber generell sind die Dinger halt eher auf leicht als stabil gebaut, da ist auch das Session keine Ausnahme


----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Das ist doch ein typischer Defekt für die Spezies _Homo cyclista_ Subspezies _flatbariosus_ Varietät _vulgaris_.
Da kann Trek nix für 
Denke schon, dass die da nachgebessert haben sollte es vermehrt Probleme gegeben haben. Von der bissigen Avid kanns ja nicht kommen, außer deren allseitsbekannt starken Schwingungen habe zu Resonanz geführt.

+-


----------



## DaBoom (30. September 2010)

wieder mit Avid Stopper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

Und sogar beide mit schwarzen Speichen :O

Will sagen: Das da überall ne Juicy dranhängt liegt wohl eher dran das die alle so ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## I_Flowri (30. September 2010)

mal weg von Geprochenen Rahmen mit Juicy bremse . Red Bull Rampage steht vor der tür. wer schaut den von euch alles?

Und wie weit ist eigendlich der Pump Track.


----------



## slayerrider (30. September 2010)

Wie weit der Pumptrack ist? Hast du was gebaut?
Wegen mir morgen bei gutem Wetter bauen. Ich kann kommen aber nicht helfen, dass müsst ihr schon machen.

Edith sagt: He is back:




auf einem Summum, vlt. hat la bourde recht und das Operator ist schlecht wie die Nacht.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. September 2010)

Ich were dabei...
@I_Flowri
wir können ja in gärtringen irgendwo zusammenschauen.

Ist La bourde eig. zuhause? Ich war letztens bei ihm aber da war nur sein Vater da 

@slayerrider
wann kannst du wider radeln?

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## slayerrider (30. September 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Ist La bourde eig. zuhause? Ich war letztens bei ihm aber da war nur sein Vater da
> 
> @slayerrider
> wann kannst du wider radeln?
> ...



Hast du ihm dann nciht mit deinem Französisch imponiert.

6 Wochen hat der Doc gesagt.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (30. September 2010)

Natürlich hab ich dass.. Er dachte erst ich bin Slayerrider
Und wo ist jetzt Francois? Weil ich brauch ein paar teile.

Anfangs war es nur bis zum wochenende..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und sogar beide mit schwarzen Speichen



Jetzt hab ich zum Glück gerade noch gemerkt, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war. Sonst hätte ich doch morgen glatt mal meine - keine Ahnung wieviele es gerade sind - LRS zum Umspeichen gebracht. Weiß ist ja gerade ohnehin so im Trend 
Habt ihr auch Bilder von gebrochenen Carbon-EX-Treks? Wäre ja mal ein Grund in die Faser zu investieren 

Is Pumptrack eigentlich auch wenn man die Eltern im Flur um Geld bittet?

@francois: der "Spaß"-Rahmen ist immer noch in meinen beobachteten Anzeigen! Mal schauen wann der Finger zuckt.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wie weit der Pumptrack ist? Hast du was gebaut?
> Wegen mir morgen bei gutem Wetter bauen. Ich kann kommen aber nicht helfen, dass müsst ihr schon machen.
> 
> Edith sagt: He is back:
> auf einem Summum, vlt. hat la bourde recht und das Operator ist schlecht wie die Nacht.


Also ich bin vorraussichtlich ab morgen nachmittag bis übers Wochenende weg und kann deshalb leider nich vorbeikommen. Wenn ihr trotzdem was hinbekommt wärs aber cool. Fahren klappt morgen ja sicher nicht, dürfte noch alles unter Wasser stehen.
Das der Operator so schlecht ist glaub ich nicht unbedingt. Und ob man beim Droppen und Abstylen n megakrasses Fahrwerk braucht und der ultraflache Lenkwinkel hilft? 



plusminus schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Bilder von gebrochenen Carbon-EX-Treks? Wäre ja mal ein Grund in die Faser zu investieren


Beim 2009er Modell war auch beim 9.9 der Hinterbau aus Alu  Jetzt wohl nicht mehr. Aber den gigantischen Aufpreis rechtfertigen tut das sowieso nicht. Dann nimm doch lieber gleich ein Blur LTc oder ein Nomad C, da ist der Aufpreis zu Alu nicht so hoch  Und Ra. kann sich dann passend dazu noch ein V10 C kaufen


----------



## plusminus (30. September 2010)

Weißt Du was Santa Rahmen in Deutschland kosten?
Ein LT wäre schon cool. Würde auch zu meinem Studium passen 

In diesem Sinne: Gute Nacht!

+-, der neulich das originalverpackte 2010er Remedy 9.8 für 2800 im ebay hätte schießen sollen anstatt einmal darüber zu schlafen.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. September 2010)

Der Operator in (slowmo) Äktschn

Find schon das es zumindest besser als das Stab aussieht


----------



## la bourde (1. Oktober 2010)

Servus !!!

@*bike-freak*: Danke fuer die Kralle. Was brauchst du genau ? Single speed kit ? Ich bin morgen Abend da (ab 18:40 kannst du vorbei kommen).




Matthias247 schrieb:


> Der Operator in (slowmo) Äktschn
> 
> Find schon das es zumindest besser als das Stab aussieht


Na ja, Geschmack Sache.
Aber er funktioniert so gut wie ein Intense 951, e.g. auf die ersten mm wird die Kraft, die man braucht, um das Hinterrad zu bewegen, groß; dann weniger und wieder sehr groß (S-Kurve). So was ist gut in XC, aber nicht in DH.

Diese Kurve hat ein sehr sehr großen Nachteile:
Erstmal arbeitet der Reifen statt der Dämpfer, bis man den Punkt erreicht, wo die Kraft, die gebraucht wird, kleiner wird (der Punkt: die Ableitung wird =0, besser gesagt war positiv und wird negativ). Dann ist das Hinterrad im Luft, es gibt kein Grip überhaupt.
Deswegen kriegt man z.B. Beispiel viel Platten mit so einem Fahrrad, und das Hinterrad springt auf die Hindernisse.
Dieses Phänomen ist einfach zu erkennen @2:48.
Die Boxxer ist aber auch so schlecht!!!

@+/-:  mit dem Rahmen

Guele guele.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst das das Fahrwerk erst degressiv und dann wieder progressiv ist?
Wie z.B. hier zu erkennen? Das sind ja relativ viele Räder (z.B. auch die Santa Cruz bis zum Nomad, Lapierre bis auf DH mit extrem wenig Progression, etc.), während die meisten anderen komplett progressiv sind.

Ich hab das aber so verstanden das es eigentlich gut sein soll, weil das Fahrwerk dann sensibel für kleine Schläge sein soll und bei großen dann doch nicht durchschlägt. Aber das tut ja eigentlich auch ein rein progressives Fahrwerk. Muss da wohl nochmal drüber nachdenken 
Und der Dämpfer muss ja am Anfang auch arbeiten, sonst konnt man nie an den Punkt an dem sich der Kurvenverlauf ändert. Wenn man normal fährt hat man ja auch genug SAG damit man schon hinter diesem Punkt ist. Bei Sprüngen natürlich nicht.

In dem Video bei 2:48 sieht vor allem das Verhalten der Gabel sehr seltsam aus 

PS: Ich werds mir trotzdem nicht kaufen


----------



## slayerrider (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja, man kann auch mit 3 und 4 bar an einem Nachmittag 2 Platten in Wildbad bekommen....

Pumptrack bauen fällt wohl ins Wasser.


----------



## la bourde (1. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du meinst das das Fahrwerk erst degressiv und dann wieder progressiv ist?
> Wie z.B. hier zu erkennen? Das sind ja relativ viele Räder (z.B. auch die Santa Cruz bis zum Nomad, Lapierre bis auf DH mit extrem wenig Progression, etc.), während die meisten anderen komplett progressiv sind.
> 
> Ich hab das aber so verstanden das es eigentlich gut sein soll, weil das Fahrwerk dann sensibel für kleine Schläge sein soll und bei großen dann doch nicht durchschlägt. Aber das tut ja eigentlich auch ein rein progressives Fahrwerk. Muss da wohl nochmal drüber nachdenken
> ...



Na ja, es ist dann auch nicht ohne:
- du musst genau mit dem SAG fahren, der empfohlen ist.
- vlt. ist die Kurve hinter diesem Punkt gut, aber wenn du fährst, bist du auch oft vor diesem Punkt. Nicht nur wenn du absichtlich springst, sondern oft in Stein-/Wurzelfeld, Stuffe, scrub.., eigentlich genau wo du gern Grip hättest.

Wegen dieser Webseite:
Der Typ hat es drauf. Aus einem Foto er kann dich alles berechnen.
Wenn du weißt wie genau man die Achse hinstellt ...


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Oktober 2010)

Na gut.

Das hier könnte dir ja schon besser gefallen 

Gibts/gabs das eigentlich, und was ist der Unterschied zum Kern LT?
Edith: Ok, scheinbar noch schwerer, anderes Steuerrohr und Hammershit only.
Edith2: Oder vielleicht doch nicht, in dem Video sind normale Kurbeln dran. Aber irgendwie sind das auch alles verschiedene Rahmen


----------



## I_Flowri (1. Oktober 2010)

also ich kann heut net kommen egal ob zum Fahren oder Bauen )-:
Hab ne Sitzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (1. Oktober 2010)

Mmh wenn ekiener zeit hat komme ich wol doch nicht zum Bauen.


----------



## Matthias247 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ruf doch mal beim slayerrider an und frag ob er noch Zeit hat? Vielleicht kriegt ihr noch paar Leute zusammen? Wäre cool.

Ich verabschiede mich jezzt mal in 16km Stau :kotz: und wünsch euch ein schönes WE


----------



## I_Flowri (1. Oktober 2010)

hi ich und Bikefreak wollten mal fragen wer bog auf eine Jam hat.
am Sontag nochmal das Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## la bourde (1. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Na gut.
> 
> Das hier könnte dir ja schon besser gefallen
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir schon, aber ich habe schon was ähnliches.

Das Fahrrad wurde gebaut, weil das Kern (und Kern LT) inkompatible mit der Hammerschmid war (viel kick back).
Das Bike ist auch mehr fuer Enduro/Freeride während das Kern LT mehr fuer AllMountain/Enduro war.
Der Rahmen ist leichter als das Kern.

Das sollte ein sehr gutes Bike fuer ein Megavalanches sein.
Um hier zu fahren wäre das Charger zu groß, außer für Albstadt (Bad Wildbad DH1 wäre aber zu heftig).
Wenn man auch einige Tage pro Jahr in Bike fährt, ist der Rahmen auch ganz ok.
Vergleich mit dem Switch von Slayerrider (außer die Stabilität ).


----------



## slayerrider (2. Oktober 2010)

I_Flowri schrieb:


> hi ich und Bikefreak wollten mal fragen wer bog auf eine Jam hat.
> am Sontag nochmal das Wetter ausnutzen



Naja, heute regnet es und morgen wird die Strecke noch nass sein. Im Herbst braucht es drei oder vier Tage bis man fahren kann. Wenn ich falsch liege gerne und ich komme auch kurz vorbei.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja heute regnet es. Und morgen weis ich noch nicht genau ob ich zeit hab.


----------



## slayerrider (3. Oktober 2010)

Wichtiger Post:
Gee hat gerade den Hip von Romaniuk gestanden!


----------



## slayerrider (3. Oktober 2010)

Der war so wichtig, dass ich ihn gleich zweimal gemacht habe...


----------



## *Bike-freak* (3. Oktober 2010)

ja aber jetzt hängt der ganze s*****ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (3. Oktober 2010)

Und Andreu was on the Gas!
Krasse Line bei Vanderham.

Morgen Abend bauen? Ich hätte Zeit.


----------



## slayerrider (3. Oktober 2010)

Zink hat grade 3er vom Icon Sender gemacht, mit einem kleinen Crash im Anschluss


----------



## I_Flowri (4. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wichtiger Post:
> Gee hat gerade den Hip von Romaniuk gestanden!


Aber wie !!! alls ob des nichts wäre


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand ja den 2ten Run von Bearclaw am eindrucksvollsten. Allein schon der No-Footer am Einstieg :O
Ansonsten ziemlich kranke Veranstaltung. Mich hats manchmal schon echt gewundert das die alle wieder aufgestanden ist.

Heute Abend nichts?!? Wenn nicht Pumptrack bauen/fahren würd ich wohl das Wetter nutzen und ne kleine Trailrunde fahren, und schauen ob die Luft diesmal im Dämpfer bleibt


----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2010)

Doch, heute muss gebaut werden! Wenn Cafescup kommt, dann würde ich vorschlagen den Stammtisch im Verein zu machen. Wenn nicht kann man sich ja um 20Uhr irgendwo treffen. 
Aber vorher bauen. Welche Zeit wäre gut? Alleine komme ich nicht!


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2010)

18:00 wäre gut. Würde aber wenns möglich ist gerne sogar etwas früher kommen, also 17:30 oder so um vielleicht auch mal kurz fahren zu können. Weiß aber noch nicht genau wann ich heute hier loskomme, hab gleich nochn Termin. 
Mobilisier mal cafescup,Ra. und die Kids


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2010)

Ra ist in geschäftlich unterwegs....
Bike Freak und Kids versuche ich zu erreichen.

Schaffst du auf jeden Fall 17:30?


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2010)

auf jeden Fall? Ne.
Rechne eher mit etwas später bis gar 18:00.
Kann dich aber auch einfach anrufen sobald ich zuhause bin.


----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2010)

so wie es grade aussieht kommt wohl außer uns niemand.
Ich kann immer noch nicht bauen, wenn du also trotzdem willst, dann komme ich.


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wir fahren jetzt zum RKV. Wer Zeit hat kann noch vorbeikommen.


----------



## la bourde (4. Oktober 2010)

*Stammtisch heute ab 20:30 in Café Schilling.*

Viele Gruesse.


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Oktober 2010)

Ach Crap - Irgendwie verpasst ich war gegen 18.20 am RKV


----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2010)

hm, es war naß und man konnte nicht fahren. Matthias wollte alleine nicht bauen, also sind wir wieder gegangen.
Vlt. nächstes mal einfach kurz anrufen.


----------



## stevenscrosser (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, war ne kurzfristige Entscheidung - hab's nur kurz gesehen und gedacht, ich schau mal vorbei  Nächst mal


----------



## Matthias247 (4. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht für jemanden interessant? Relativ günstige GT Rahmen


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm, anscheinend schlagen nicht nur Manitous beim pushen durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (5. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hmmm, anscheinend schlagen nicht nur Manitous beim pushen durch



Er macht auch einiges falsch ...

Er guckt seinen Reifen statt wo er hin fahren möchte.
Der Kopf ist Schreck, sollte immer gerade sein (oder senkrecht in richtigen Steilkurven).
Er hat viel Gewicht nach vorne, und fährt sehr tief in der Kurve.


----------



## slayerrider (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier die erste Episode von "Es geht so" mit Aaron





wie man leicht sieht, schlägt die Gabel auch nicht durch, wenn man richtig fährt (also in der Kurve!).


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2010)

@slayerrider: Der hat ja auch 2cm mehr Federweg und ne Fox 

@+-: Etwas Motivationshilfe: Remedy Action Thread

Und ne, ihr braucht jetzt keine Videos mit Danny Hart raussuchen


----------



## slayerrider (5. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> @slayerrider: Der hat ja auch 2cm mehr Federweg und ne Fox
> 
> @+-: Etwas Motivationshilfe: Remedy Action Thread
> 
> Und ne, ihr braucht jetzt keine Videos mit Danny Hart raussuchen



Warum Danny Hart?

Dafür nochmal Quin:


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Warum Danny Hart?


Weil gestern jedes zweite Wort Glory war? 
Das Yeti is aber auch cool. Nur die USA Trikots irgendwie nich.


----------



## slayerrider (5. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Weil gestern jedes zweite Wort Glory war?
> Das Yeti is aber auch cool. Nur die USA Trikots irgendwie nich.



Bei "Glory" fällt mir was ein:
Ich vergas zu sagen: Du brauchst ein Glory DH!


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2010)

Aber es gibt doch garkein Glory DH mehr


----------



## la bourde (5. Oktober 2010)

Mitch Ropelato:




Brian Lopes:




Extra tief, aber die der ganze Korper ist hier tief (Huefte inkl.)

Hill:





Ich vergass:
Blenki in Yetis Video


----------



## Matthias247 (5. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück hast du den Hill noch hinzugefügt, wollte grad schon die 831 bestellen 

War übrigens gestern nachdem man am RKV schon nicht fahren konnte noch etwas in der Stadt unterwegs. Erstaunlicherweise kann man auch mit dem Transition Treppen hochfahren (z.B. am Mömax)  Klappert dabei weniger als das Giant. Hochspringen hab ich nicht probiert. Wäre auch sicher schiefgegangen, ist halt kein Sunn 

PS: Sieht echt gut aus wie Blenki durch die Kurven schießt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (6. Oktober 2010)

@Matthias: Danke für den Link! Der Fred bestätigt einmal mehr meine Vermutung, dass so ein Carbon Remedy vielleicht doch nicht das richtige für mich wäre. Mit so viel Federweg komme ich bestimmt nur auf dumme Gedanken und die Reserven die ich dafür brauche hat der Werkstoff wahrscheinlich nicht  Ein Alu Remedy ist dann halt schon sacke schwer.
Das orangene Remedy war immer noch das geilste!!!

Grüße
Axel,  der weiter auf der Suche nach Remedies und EXn ist.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ein Alu Remedy ist dann halt schon sacke schwer.


Oh mann, dir sollte man mal ein Scream geben mit ein paar Downhill Reifen, damit du mal weißt was schwer ist und wie sich die anderen schon beim XC fahren fühlen 

Will heute Abend biken. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## plusminus (6. Oktober 2010)

........


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (6. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bei "Glory" fällt mir was ein:
> Ich vergas zu sagen: Du brauchst ein Glory DH!



Wie war das?

Cetereo censo carthago esse delendam....

Wenn Du so weiter machst Slayerrider dann löst du vielleicht auch noch einen "punischen Krieg" aus 

Wie würde es denn auf lat. heiße: "im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Matthias ein Glory braucht"

Viele Grüsse aus dem Land der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten.
ra.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> ........


Ist das ein Morsecode für _Ja, will mit biken gehen!_?



Ra.Bretzeln schrieb:


> Wie würde es denn auf lat. heiße: "im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass Matthias ein Glory braucht"


Ceterum censeo Ra. indigere unum V10!


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ceterum censeo Ra. indigere unum V10!



Ne ! duo  V-X !
carbonum et aluminium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (6. Oktober 2010)

Ceterum censeo Rabreztlum duos V-X indigere alterum carbonum alterum aluminium et Matthiatem Gloryum DH et Michaelum Lapierreum indigere.

Vlt. so, in der Mitte bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Aber Matthias kann gut Latein!

Fahren: Heute ist Vorstandssitzung...


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2010)

Noch einen Grund, warum man ohne Freundin fahren soll:

Faceplant ist angesagt !


----------



## slayerrider (6. Oktober 2010)

Das ist schon mutig. Allerdings denke ich mal er hatte ohne sie Ähnliches vollbracht.


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Aber Matthias kann gut Latein!


Nich wirklich, aber ich hab irgendwann mal n Latinum gekriegt. Zum Glück gibts ja Online Wörterbücher, aber als ich drüber nachgedacht hab hab ich gemerkt das ich von der Grammatik überhaupt keinen Plan mehr hab 



la bourde schrieb:


> Noch einen Grund, warum man ohne Freundin fahren soll:


Wow, trotz Zusatzgewicht am Heck noch frontlastiger als ich  
War wohl zu leicht


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein Video zum Hauptthema der Seite 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/9134803"]Cornering Clinic with Lars Sternberg on Vimeo[/ame]
War zwar glaub ich schonmal da, aber egal

Hmm, vielleicht doch noch ein Transition


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja das waere ok.




Oder so.


----------



## la bourde (6. Oktober 2010)

Fuer Slayerrider:
Zerode:


----------



## Matthias247 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das gelbe TR250 sieht schon super aus. Statt dem Bottlerocket aber lieber gleich das kleinere:







la bourde schrieb:


> Fuer Slayerrider:
> Zerode:


Ein modernes Getriebe-Balfa? Cool! Ich hätte Angst das slayerrider gleich die Dämpferaufnahme wegmoscht


----------



## slayerrider (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja, finde jetzt Transition nicht so krass. 
Du brauchst das Glory!

Zerode habe ich schon gesehen, konnte mich halt nicht erinnen. Aber ich habe außer den Bildern von oben noch keines gesehen geschweige denn live.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das Glory ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch besser verarbeitet und funktioniert besser.

Wollen wir Samstag was machen? Ich könnte mir ja mal wieder 4x ganz gut vorstellen. Aber slayerrider ist vermutlich noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit? Alternativ ne Tour fahren wäre natürlich auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (7. Oktober 2010)

Morgen könnte man auch noch am Pumptrack bauen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt ist morgen ab 16Uhr beim RKV geöffnet.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, würde dann auch vorbeikommen. Halt nicht 16:00 sondern um ???


----------



## slayerrider (7. Oktober 2010)

zum Thema Fahrtechnik gehört auch Linienwahl.
Hier: alternative Line!






Nachtrag: Was sehe ich da? Er hat ein Glory.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, und die Linienwahl sagt eben auch das ich rechtsrum mit dem XC Hardtail komme. Ach ups, hab ja keins mehr 

Und wie schon paarmal gesagt, ich finde das irgendwie interessanter als das Glory:


----------



## I_Flowri (7. Oktober 2010)

also am Freitag bin ich auch wieder am Start


----------



## *Bike-freak* (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich natürlich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der Besitzer vom zweiten Reign scheint so meine Kaliber zu sein.


----------



## la bourde (7. Oktober 2010)

@Slayerrider:

Robbie flat spin attempt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCgrulXdb5Q"]YouTube        - Bourdons Flat Spin RedBull Rampage 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## toddy (8. Oktober 2010)

@ matthias

wenn du was mit viel federweg willst und kein vermögen ausgeben willst, kann ich dir die teile empfehlen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=488022


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (8. Oktober 2010)

Tag zusammen, wie sieht denn eure Planung fürs Wochenende aus? Ich werd wohl ab Samstag in Sifi sein und hab eigentlich schon länger mal Bock 4x fahren zu gehen. Wer kann sich denn noch dafür begeistern?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wollen wir Samstag was machen? Ich könnte mir ja mal wieder 4x ganz gut vorstellen. Aber slayerrider ist vermutlich noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit? Alternativ ne Tour fahren wäre natürlich auch ok.





exel schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, wie sieht denn eure Planung fürs Wochenende aus? Ich werd wohl ab Samstag in Sifi sein und hab eigentlich schon länger mal Bock 4x fahren zu gehen. Wer kann sich denn noch dafür begeistern?




Aber am Samstag wenn möglich.


----------



## slayerrider (8. Oktober 2010)

Matthias, wann kommst du heute?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt gleich heim, noch kurz einkaufen, umziehen und dann zum RKV. Denke mal 17:30 könnte ich da sein.


----------



## exel (8. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Aber am Samstag wenn möglich.



Klingt doch gut, ich bin schon morgens in Sifi da ich noch ein Ersatzhinterrad brauch. Wer ist noch dabei? la bourde? freak? slayer hat sich ja kaputt gemacht - hab ich gehört


----------



## la bourde (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe Lapierre immer mehr:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6RbPeY-VeY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Team Lapierre International - End of 2010 season[/nomedia]

Und die Team fuer 2011 !!!
- Blenki
- Flockhart
- Cameron Cole
- Bruni (noch schneller als Troy ??? Auf jeden Fall junger ...)


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2010)

ok, und wohin?
Da slayerrider nicht fahren kann müssten wir wohl entweder mit 2 Autos oder S-Bahn fahren. Bei Aichwald käme denk ich nur Auto in Frage.
Bei Großheppach kann man denk ich mit der S-Bahn in 57min nach Beutelsbach fahren und von dort ists denk ich nicht mehr weit (Heuweg ist schon richtig, oder?).
Oder woanders hin?

Und wer will noch mit?

Da ich morgen gegen nicht allzu spät noch was ausgemacht würd ich gerne etwas früher starten, d.h. spätestens 13:00 losfahren.


----------



## exel (8. Oktober 2010)

Aichwald würd mich auch mal wieder reizen... In mein Auto würd ich zur Not 2 Bikes rein bekommen. Vielleicht kann ich auch das Auto meiner Eltern haben, das is etwas größer. So wie ich das sehe sind wir grad zu dritt oder? 1300 würde mir auch passen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (8. Oktober 2010)

ich wäre auch mit dabei.


----------



## slayerrider (8. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich liebe Lapierre immer mehr:
> YouTube        - Team Lapierre International - End of 2010 season
> 
> Und die Team fuer 2011 !!!
> ...



naja, Lapierre ist gut. Aber Blinky hat es so krass drauf. Das Ende ist hammer, loooooooooooooooooooooooose.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann also Aichwald und mit 2 Autos (exel und ich)? 
Wäre ok. Fahrtkostenabrechnung dann wie üblich.

Ich würde als Treffpunkt S-Bahnhaltestelle Goldberg vorschlagen, auf Böblinger Seite. Da bin ich schnell hingefahren und bike-freak kann dort aussteigen.


----------



## plusminus (9. Oktober 2010)

Falls jemand ein günstiges Scratch braucht:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A005091
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005090&sidDEMOSHOP=9nacqakjdc7ue9gfgh00mqp6a7

+-


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Oktober 2010)

alternative währ ihr fahrt mit 1 Auto und ich mit der Bahn, da ich vil. noch I_Flowri mitnehme und vil. noch jemand.


----------



## I_Flowri (9. Oktober 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> alternative währ ihr fahrt mit 1 Auto und ich mit der Bahn, da ich vil. noch I_Flowri mitnehme und vil. noch jemand.


  Des finde ich auch besser!!!


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

aber wie wollt ihr mit der Bahn nach Aichwald kommen 

Zum Glück hat das Scratch so viel Stahl verbaut, sonst könnte ich echt schwach werden 
Aber wenn man sieht wie man weit man sowas reduzieren kann man die normalen Preise doch echt absolut nicht mehr verstehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (9. Oktober 2010)

Romelshausen oder so, Aussteigen und hin Radeln


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Oktober 2010)

Mhh gute frage, ich habe es mit Grosshepach verwechselt Aber es kostet doch eintritt in Aichwald oder?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja, kostet es glaub ich. Dafür ist die Strecke aber größer.
Mir egal, von mir aus können wir auch nach Großheppach gehen. Müssen exel und la bourde sagen was sie möchten.


----------



## I_Flowri (9. Oktober 2010)

aber ich glaub des geht schon da hin zu Radeln ein Ort weiter halt.
Wie von Herenberg nach Gülstein


----------



## I_Flowri (9. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ja, kostet es glaub ich. Dafür ist die Strecke aber größer.
> Mir egal, von mir aus können wir auch nach Großheppach gehen. Müssen exel und la bourde sagen was sie möchten.


Aber das wer Natürlich  auch gut


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Oktober 2010)

naja 10 km 1 ort?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Wo würdet ihr dann aussteigen? Oberesslingen ist denk ich das kürzeste, 8km. Aber keine Ahnung wie die Steigung entlang der Strecke ist 
Ich würd ja jetzt mal bei La Bourde anfragen was er denkt - aber um die Uhrzeit trau ich mich nich


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Oktober 2010)

Einfach anrufen sonst ist er in 1 stunde immer noch nicht wach


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Exel schreibt gleich nochmal was wie es abläuft. 
Bike-Freak /Flowri: Schickt mal ne Telefonnummer und rechnet damit mit der S-Bahn um 13:00 in Böblingen zu sein. Entweder ihr steigt dann dort aus und fahrt mit dem Auto mit oder eben weiter S-Bahn 
Seit ihr jetzt zu zweit/dritt oder noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exel (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kann das Auto meiner Eltern nehmen, ich denke wir bekommen 4 Fahrräder rein. Treffpunkt wär dann Goldberg. @bike-freak bis wann könnt ihr da sein? Angedacht ist ja mal 1300. Vorher würde ich dann la bourde abholen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (9. Oktober 2010)

ok wir sind zu 2 um 13:00 am goldberg


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Schön wars!

Um das Thema der letzten Woche mal zu vervollständigen, hier die Kurvenstudio um zu schauen wer mitgelesen hat


----------



## slayerrider (9. Oktober 2010)

warum ist freak nicht drauf, der ist doch sonst immer drauf?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

der war eigentlich nur dirten. Und dort hab ich keine Fotos gemacht. Aber es gibt wohl noch ein Video


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Echtes Racing hat stattgefunden:

La Bourde on the gas:




Ich werde verfolgt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_Flowri (9. Oktober 2010)

kommen auch die Bilder von dem kleinen Sprung wo La Bourde, gas gibt?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Welcher kleine Sprung? Suche gerade mal alles raus was ich gut finde.

Wir können auch Nosedive


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

Und Manual







Ok, letzteres war gelogen


----------



## Matthias247 (9. Oktober 2010)

und stylen


----------



## la bourde (9. Oktober 2010)

@Matthias247 und Exel: Danke fuer die Fotos.

Hey ! Ich whipe fast wie Minaar. Oder auch nicht.

Die Table Top von I_Flowri sind super !

@Exel: Knee gegen dem Rahmen wie Matthias247.
@Matthias247: siehtst du wie du Fortschritt mit pumptrack gemacht hast ? Sieht echt gut aus.


@Slayerrider: weisst du ob die Aichwald Strecke fahrbar ist? Es gab so viele 4Xer heute in Grossheppach. Weisst du ob sie ein Thread auf dem forum haben ? Oder soll ich ne Mail zu Simon schicken ?


----------



## slayerrider (9. Oktober 2010)

Einfach ne Mail schicken. Es gibt keine Thread, denke ich mal.


----------



## la bourde (10. Oktober 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15557448"]Oh my god !!![/ame]


----------



## slayerrider (10. Oktober 2010)

oh shit. Mosche ich auch so?

Was ist das für ein Bike?

Das Ende ist hammer!


----------



## NightRacer (10. Oktober 2010)

ein 29er ..oder??


----------



## la bourde (10. Oktober 2010)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ein 29er ..oder??



Habt ihr nicht bemerkt ?

Es ist ein 29" FIXIE !!!

Wie krass er abgeht ...


Heute waren wir mit Exel in Grossheppach wieder, es war wieder prima.
Wetter echt toll außer das leichte Wind.
Unglaublich wie der Waschbrett dann schwierig wird, wenn das Wind in der entgegne Richtung kommt.

Ich werde heute Abend noch prima schlafen 


@Matthias247: wie war's bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (10. Oktober 2010)

Hey super Nachricht:

Die  Devil kostet nur 800 jetzt!!!
Vlt. gebraucht 500.


----------



## slayerrider (10. Oktober 2010)

das war doch kein fixed, der tritt nicht immer.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (10. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Heute waren wir mit Exel in Grossheppach wieder, es war wieder prima.
> Wetter echt toll außer das leichte Wind.
> Unglaublich wie der Waschbrett dann schwierig wird, wenn das Wind in der entgegne Richtung kommt.
> 
> ...



Und mir nichts sagen Heute weren dann die lätzten 2 sprünge drann gewesen


----------



## NightRacer (10. Oktober 2010)

...n fixie glaub nicht, aber n single speed


----------



## la bourde (10. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> das war doch kein fixed, der tritt nicht immer.



Schau nochmal.
Ich war auch skeptisch erst,  aber das scheint doch so zu sein.
Er drift aber auch ziemlich viel (Drop von dem Mauer zB)

@bike-freak: du hast aber nichts auf dem Forum geschrieben.
Daher dachte ich, dass du was anderes zu tun hatte.
Wir hatten auch nur ein Auto heute.


----------



## stevenscrosser (10. Oktober 2010)

Wir waren heute ein bisschen auf dem HW5 unterwegs:























Morgen Stammtisch?


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Oktober 2010)

Was immer es auch ist (ich sage auch fixed), der Typ ist total krank 
Gerade das Ende



la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247: wie war's bei dir ?


Nicht so toll. Sollte mir glaub ich ein neues Hobby suchen. +- hat stricken in den Raum geworfen. Die ersten 2 Runden war die absolute Qual, danach bin ich nurnoch im Null-Bock Modus rumgeeiert und hab bergab versucht mÃ¶glichst schnell durch die Kurven zu kommen. Wurde ca. 100x sooft Ã¼berholt wie andersrum. Der Moderator hat mich auch konsequent ignoriert, aber das bin ich ja auch gewohnt. Strecke hat mir auch nicht gefallen, 80% Wiese und das rollt halt einfach nur beschissen. 29er wÃ¤re da sicherlich von Vorteil.
Das nÃ¤chste mal lieber wieder 4x oder ne Tour mit normalen Leuten 



la bourde schrieb:


> Hey super Nachricht:
> 
> Die  Devil kostet nur 800â¬ jetzt!!!
> Vlt. gebraucht 500â¬.


Wenn sie jetzt sofort 500 kosten wÃ¼rde hÃ¤tte ich ernsthaftes Interesse 
Wundert mich aber etwas. Wenn das Ding besser als ne Fox/RS funktionieren wÃ¼rde und auch noch leichter ist, dann kann der Preis ja auch nicht soo niedrig sein.


----------



## slayerrider (10. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Sollte mir glaub ich ein neues Hobby suchen.



oh, da fällt mir spontan DH ein. Dazu brauchtest du vlt. sowas wie ein Glory.

Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass er fixed fährt.

Zum Thema zusammen fahren: Ihr hatte aber auch nicht geschrieben, dass ihr fahrt....


----------



## *Bike-freak* (10. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> @bike-freak: du hast aber nichts auf dem Forum geschrieben.
> Daher dachte ich, dass du was anderes zu tun hatte.
> Wir hatten auch nur ein Auto heute.



Naja ich hatte auch nicht so viel zeit
Dafür haben wir die Dirtline im Rkv gräftig gemosht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (10. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, das Glory 
Hab neulich auch mal das hier im Forum gefunden, und es ist tatsächlich das allererste Marin das mir gefällt:






Zum Stammtisch: Ich hab morgen auf jeden Fall Lust! Bin aber morgen den ganzen Tag in Ulm und werde nicht allzu früh zurück sein, mit fahren ist also nix mehr und ich würde dann direkt zum Stammtisch kommen. Wer will noch kommen und wo wollt ihr hin? La Bourde? cafescup? Mandy und +- haben morgen keine Zeit.


----------



## la bourde (10. Oktober 2010)

Gestern Abend war es doch klar, dass wir heute fahren gehen.

Wegen des Videos:
Guck mal die Stelle, wo er 3 Mal probiert, ein Bunny hop gegen einen Wand zu tun @2:05. Wie bremst er ?

@Matthias247: sollte einen guten Produkt immer teuer sein ?
Warum ist ein Glory so billig und ein 951 so teuer, obwohl das Glory 10 Mal besser federt ?

Und was RS, Fox und jetzt Marzo verkaufen, das ist einfach unverschämt.

RS, nur plastische Teile, montiert ohne Fett, und zu linear ...
Fox, einfach sau teuer, und ist viel zu linear (außer die Dämpfer).
Und was macht Marzo um wieder im Spiel zu sein:
Sie benutzen ihre Technologie von 2000 (hat auch gut funktioniert) und verkaufen mit den Preisen von 2010. Das zeigt wie gut man sein soll um Gabeln zu verkaufen.
Manitou hat auch das früher geschafft sogar 

Guck mal wie ich mit meiner Boxxer WC zufrieden bin, meine 66 RC2X funktionierte viel besser ...

Außerdem BOS geht finanziell auch nicht so gut, vlt wollen sie sich besser auf dem Markt positionieren.

Und wegen der XC Strecke: ich glaube das MTB sowieso immer schlechter wird. Jetzt können die Rennrad Fahrer XC gewonnen, die BMXer 4x ... Die DH Strecken haben jetzt nur steile Kurven und Hindernisse, sind sehr schmal ... Du hast fast keine Möglichkeit mehr deine eigene Kurve zu fahren...
Die Disziplinen werden immer mehr spezifisch, irgendwann wird es mir aber keinen Spaß mehr machen.



Apropos fahren, ich habe dem Simon aus Aichwald gefragt, er meinte, dass sie die Strecke neu gebaut haben, mit neuem Belag damit die Strecke schneller trocken wird.
Und nächstes Jahr wollen sie die Strecke erweitern !!!
Hört sich doch genial an, oder ?

Wegen Stammtisch: ich bin dabei. Ich schreibe morgen an, um wieviel Uhr ich öffnen kann. Oder ist cafecups auch da ?


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> @Matthias247: sollte einen guten Produkt immer teuer sein ?


Nein sollte es auf keinen Fall! Normalerweise wird aber halt immer der Preis verlangt den die Leute zu bezahlen bereit sind, und der scheint ja bei hochwertigen Federgabeln relativ hoch zu sein. 
In den neuen RS ist nich mehr soviel Plastik, bei den Modellen mit Blackbox MC ist die Dämpfung ja deutlich hochwertiger aufgebaut. Dafür hat meine Manitou Schrauben aus Plastik  Aber ansonsten ist die Fertigungsqualität bei RS/SRAM schon wirklich ziemlich schlecht.
Wegen Dämpfung: Die neuen RS Gabeln haben ja alle die Dual Flow Zugstufe in der man High- Und Low-Speed Zugstufe getrennt einstellen kann, bzw. Highspeed fest ist. Denke das ist schon recht sinnvoll. Gibts das bei der BOS auch und ist nur nicht erwähnt oder gibts dort keine geschwindigkeitsabhängige oder positionsabhängige Zugstufe?

XC-Strecke: War das heute glaub ich nicht wirklich. CX vielleicht, gab sogar eine Tragepassage ....


----------



## slayerrider (11. Oktober 2010)

labourde, sei halt nicht immer so negative!
Hab Spass auch wenn du betrogen wirst.
Es lebe: Panem et Circenses!

Und bevor das Geld kaputt geht kauf euch ein neues Bike!


----------



## la bourde (11. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wegen Dämpfung: Die neuen RS Gabeln haben ja alle die Dual Flow Zugstufe in der man High- Und Low-Speed Zugstufe getrennt einstellen kann, bzw. Highspeed fest ist. Denke das ist schon recht sinnvoll. Gibts das bei der BOS auch und ist nur nicht erwähnt oder gibts dort keine geschwindigkeitsabhängige oder positionsabhängige Zugstufe?.


Gute Frage, aber ich glaube nicht.
Es funktioniert schon geschwindigkeitsabhängige und positionsabhängige aber man kann das nicht einrichten.



Heute Stammtisch ab 18:00 auf dem RKV Gelände.

Wer kommt ?


----------



## stevenscrosser (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich - und ich würde gerne versuchen ein paar Fotos von euch zu machen, wenn das i.O. ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja gerne !
Bis bald.


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Oktober 2010)

*Heute Stammtisch: 20:15 im Cafe Schilling*


----------



## slayerrider (11. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber ich glaube nicht.
> Es funktioniert schon geschwindigkeitsabhängige und positionsabhängige aber man kann das nicht einrichten.
> 
> 
> ...



toll, ich habe zu den Kids gesagt, dass ich nicht kann. Und habe dann angenommen, dass niemand da ist. Die wollten unbedingt fahren....


----------



## carmin (11. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Sollte mir glaub ich ein neues Hobby suchen. +- hat stricken in den Raum geworfen.


Ich glaube, der Nutzwert solcher Fertigkeiten kann nicht hoch genug eingeschätzt werden -- wenn wir uns irgendwann mal wieder auf Selbstversorgerwirtschaft einstellen müssen und man keine Klamotten aus China mehr kaufen kann :-]


----------



## slayerrider (11. Oktober 2010)

Aber beim H&M gibt es doch immer Kleider??


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Oktober 2010)

Plastik:





Aber BB MC sieht schon besser aus:





Manitou - man beachte den stylischen gelben Aufkleber


----------



## slayerrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Ab 17:30Uhr kann man zum RKV kommen. Kurz beim Zeltabbau helfen und dann fahren bis es dunkel wird!

Edit sagt: Für die Unentschlossenen! Leider wird es nicht zu mir kommen, da zu klein...





und noch was Neues zur Auswahl. Ich urteile nur über Aussehen, nun bitte die Infos zur Funktion:


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Oktober 2010)

Zum Zelt abbauen war ich schon zu spät, nachdem ich erst etwas später heimgekommen bin. 
War dann aber noch kurz dort und anschließend mit La Bourde Moonlight Street fahren  War ziemlich cool.
Bank vs. Bank wie er so schön sagte. Meistens hat Bank gewonnen 
Mein Handgelenk hat auf jeden Fall irgendwie verloren.

Das 77 gefällt mir nich so.


----------



## exel (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Lapierre darf gerne zu mir kommen. Aber ich befürchte das kommt nicht einfach so vorbei...


----------



## slayerrider (12. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Zum Zelt abbauen war ich schon zu spät, nachdem ich erst etwas später heimgekommen bin.
> War dann aber noch kurz dort und anschließend mit La Bourde Moonlight Street fahren  War ziemlich cool.
> Bank vs. Bank wie er so schön sagte. Meistens hat Bank gewonnen
> Mein Handgelenk hat auf jeden Fall irgendwie verloren.
> ...




Du sollst ja auch das Glory kaufen.
Das war jetzt eher für Exel. Allerdings gefällt es mir ganz gut, nicht hammer, aber der Aufbau ist gut.

Exel, ja du musst bereit sein etwas für das Lapierre zu opfern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ...
> und noch was Neues zur Auswahl. Ich urteile nur über Aussehen, nun bitte die Infos zur Funktion:


Sieht wie direkt aus Taiwan importiert, irgendwie.

Schwierig zu sagen nur mit einem Bild, aber ich vermute es gibt mehr Kick back als auf deinem IH, das Hinterrad hat eine schöne Kurve (aber könnte besser sein). Der Einfluss der Bremse sollte aber ziemlich gut kontrolliert (wie auf dem Sunn Radical und das Commencal Suprem 2010)
Es soll sehr progressiv sein, vlt sogar zu viel, weil das Ratio scheint sich groß zu ändern (was auch schlecht ist, weil es dann schwieriger ist, einen Dämpfer anzupassen).
Aber die ganze Analyse habe ich nur mit dem Bild gemacht, ich kann auch ziemlich falsch liegen.
Und über die Gravity Kurbeln brauche ich auch nichts zu erzählen...


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du auf die Seite geschaut hättest hättest du nicht mehr analysieren müssen


----------



## slayerrider (13. Oktober 2010)

naja, er weiß es nur durch Anschauen, das reicht dann.


----------



## la bourde (13. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> naja, er weiß es nur durch Anschauen, das reicht dann.



Na ja ich habe mir erst mal mit dem Ratio geirrt ...
Er variiert eigentlich nicht so viel. Noch einen guten Punkt.


Der Rahmen hat aber schöne Details.


----------



## slayerrider (13. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Na ja ich habe mir erst mal mit dem Ratio geirrt ...
> Er variiert eigentlich nicht so viel. Noch einen guten Punkt.
> 
> 
> Der Rahmen hat aber schöne Details.



Doch, zwischen 3,1 und 2,6. Aber nicht so viel ist relativ...


----------



## la bourde (14. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Doch, zwischen 3,1 und 2,6. Aber nicht so viel ist relativ...



Was nichts ist im Vergleich mit einem V10 z.B., der zwischen 4.8 und 2.8 variiert.
(aber der V10 hat auch viel Federweg und einen langen Daempfer)


----------



## Matthias247 (14. Oktober 2010)

Glaub sogar mein Reign ist progressiver - und schlägt trotzdem häufig durch 

La Bourde: Das hier gesehen?
Mein Handgelenk fühlt sich immer noch nicht so toll an  Blöde runde Mauer.

Zum Schluss noch etwas gelbes:


----------



## la bourde (14. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Glaub sogar mein Reign ist progressiver - und schlägt trotzdem häufig durch


Ein gutes Fahrrad hat immer einen guten Dämpfer.



Matthias247 schrieb:


> La Bourde: Das hier gesehen?



Danke !



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Mein Handgelenk fühlt sich immer noch nicht so toll an  Blöde runde Mauer.


Gute Besserung dann !


----------



## slayerrider (14. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> La Bourde: Das hier gesehen?



Du fährst jetzt auch Trial oder wie bist du da hingekommen?

Das Banshee geflällt mir nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (14. Oktober 2010)

Nicht wirklich, habs halt in der Forenübersicht gesehen.
Außerdem kann ich mir doch garkein Trialbike mehr leisten, muss doch auf ein Glory sparen 

@La Bourde: War vorhin leider noch in ner Besprechung als du mich angerufen hast. Wollte aber heute nichts mehr machen.


----------



## *Bike-freak* (14. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich mir doch garkein Trialbike mehr leisten, muss doch auf ein Glory sparen .



heißt das du kaufst dir jetzt ein glory??


----------



## la bourde (14. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein BMXer der was kann:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOIB9lyXt3o&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Monster Energy's Andy Buckworth Daily Greenville Session[/nomedia]


----------



## slayerrider (14. Oktober 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Noch ein BMXer der was kann:
> YouTube        - Monster Energy's Andy Buckworth Daily Greenville Session


nur ein bisschen....
corked flip handplant ist krass und natürlich Frontflip flatdrop.


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> heißt das du kaufst dir jetzt ein glory??


Gleich nachdem du dein Intense hast 

So, pünktlich zum Wochenende ist Scheißwetter angesagt 

PS: Wir haben bald 4000 Posts!


----------



## la bourde (15. Oktober 2010)

Frage:
Was soll ich aber kaufen ???

EDIT: Viel schlimmer als das Scheißwetter ... wir müssen bald wieder um 2km/h fahren:
ja Ra.Bretzeln kommt am Samstag zurück !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2010)

Hä was für einen Frage?
Das Sunn mit Bos-Fahrwerk!


----------



## la bourde (15. Oktober 2010)

DH Bike habe ich aber schon... 
Und das neue kommt frühstens im April 2011 ...
(und ich fürchte dass das Kickback zu stark ist ...)


----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2010)

Ach, jetzt verstehe ich das Problem.
Du brauchst was von jetzt bis April?
Da gäbe es das Evil!
Und du brauchst ein 4x Fully. D.h. das Yeti!


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2010)

oder doch das Rampant?
oder ein Nickel?
oder eine Deville fürs Eisenross?
oder du schenkst das Geld einfach mir


----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2010)

Es bedarf einer XTR Kurbel bei deinem:


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2010)

Und den Thomson Vorbau, und einen anständigen Steuersatz, und eine anständige Gabel 

Die XTR Kurbel braucht La Bourde aber auch!

Was treibst du eigentlich wieder für Blödsinn? 


			
				slayerrider schrieb:
			
		

> Das Scott ist ja mal abartig hässlich, und dann noch Dt-swiss...


----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und den Thomson Vorbau, und einen anständigen Steuersatz, und eine anständige Gabel
> 
> Die XTR Kurbel braucht La Bourde aber auch!
> 
> Was treibst du eigentlich wieder für Blödsinn?



du stalkst mich?
Aber hier noch was ich gekauft habe, er hat mir einen spezialpreis gemacht 580:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/312266/cat/all


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2010)

Schade, dann kann ich sie ja jetz nicht mehr kaufen 
DT Swiss hat ihn übrigens schon bestraft, der Dämpfer ist kaputt ...


----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2010)

Hä, das war doch ein Genius und das hat doch den Scottdämpfer?


----------



## Matthias247 (15. Oktober 2010)

ja, aber der wird bei den neuen Scotts von DT gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. Oktober 2010)

ah, ok.

Dieser Post ist wichtig, damit wir wieder ganz nach oben kommen!

Du bist doch sicher zu Hause, also schwing dich aufs Bike und komm zum RKV. Bis gleich!


----------



## exel (15. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens Wochenende: Ich bin in Sifi und meine neue Kettenführung ist heute gekommen, also macht euch darauf gefasst dass ich wieder Werkzeug von euch schnorre


----------



## slayerrider (16. Oktober 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Übrigens Wochenende: Ich bin in Sifi und meine neue Kettenführung ist heute gekommen, also macht euch darauf gefasst dass ich wieder Werkzeug von euch schnorre



Hä, erst letztes mal haben wir dir einen neue Kettenführung eingebaut....

Aber für die, die immer noch keines haben, das steht auch zur Debatte (sogar weise Boxxer ist ok):


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Oktober 2010)

Scheiß Wetter!

Glory Rahmen im Bikemarkt - mir passts nich 

Warum es doch ganz gut ist nicht ganz so groß zu sein:


----------



## la bourde (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

hätte jemand einen 13 Zähne Ritzel für Shimano Kassette ?
Etwas gebrauchtes auch, so lang dass es noch fahrbar ist.

Gruss,


----------



## exel (16. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hä, erst letztes mal haben wir dir einen neue Kettenführung eingebaut....



Heute wurde die Carbocage ans Morewood geschraubt  Mit dem alten Sattel von la bourde, Carbocage und Larson TT siehts gleich leichter und schneller aus 

Wo wird grad beim Thema sind, hat jemand ne 30,9 Sattelstütze übrig? Oder ne 9-fach Rennradkassette?


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Rage? sieht schon sehr nach Morewood, Transition, Nukeproof, usw. aus. Das Design scheint gerade in zu sein.

Hätte noch ne Race Face Evolve in 30.9 übrig, sieht allerdings nicht mehr so toll aus. Ne Thomson zwar auch noch, aber die behalte ich mal selbst auf Reserve 

Falls euch langweilig ist: VAST
Fand ich aber insgesamt nicht so spannend. Für slayerrider gibts sicherlich zu viel DT


----------



## slayerrider (16. Oktober 2010)

exel schrieb:


> Heute wurde die Carbocage ans Morewood geschraubt  Mit dem alten Sattel von la bourde, Carbocage und Larson TT siehts gleich leichter und schneller aus


Bild!!!



Matthias247 schrieb:


> Dieses Rage? sieht schon sehr nach Morewood, Transition, Nukeproof, usw. aus. Das Design scheint gerade in zu sein.


Heißt die Firma Rage? Gibt es ein Bild von einem kompletten Bike?


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, muss La Bourde sagen. Ich gehe mal davon aus da T-1000 ein komischer Firmenname ist. Ein T-1000 Bike wäre aber echt cool, das könnte sich dann bei Schäden selbst reparieren und bei Bedarf immer ins passende Bike morphen 

Da wir neulich noch drüber diskutiert haben: Sunn 2011 , mit jeder Menge Stahl.
Mir gefällt der dünne Hinterbau am Charger aber optisch nicht so, ansonsten siehts gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Bike-freak* (16. Oktober 2010)

Zum thema sattelstütze, kann mir jemand eine in 2,1 cm ausleihen???
Ich glaube nähmlich dass es noch ein weilchen braucht bis meine kommt.

@francois
bei mir geht immer wider die Kette runter obwohl sie,
Gut gespannt ist.
Kettenlinie gerade ist.
Und vorne ein neues ritzel drauf ist.

kannst du mir vil. helfen?

Grüße
Moritz


----------



## slayerrider (16. Oktober 2010)

Mich würde mal Interessiern wie du genau 2,1cm gemessen hast?
Ich denke mal du brauchst 30,0mm.


----------



## exel (16. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Bild!!!


Das kommt erst wenn mein hinteres Laufrad von der Sport Nuss zurück ist. Die arbeiten nicht so schnell da dauert es 4 - 5 Wochen um ne Nabe zu reparieren...


----------



## exel (16. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Hätte noch ne Race Face Evolve in 30.9 übrig, sieht allerdings nicht mehr so toll aus. Ne Thomson zwar auch noch, aber die behalte ich mal selbst auf Reserve


Die Evolve ist jetzt nicht so hübsch, aber magst du nicht nochmal überlegen ob du die Thomson verkaufen willst?


----------



## la bourde (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Firma heißt Rage und der Rahmen T-1000.


















@*bike-freak*:
Wenn du brauchst eine 30.0 Sattelstütze, habe ich eine übrig.
Für die Kette, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Thomson behalte ich, ich trau ja den absenkbaren Stützen nicht 
Für ne Reverb würd ich aber tauschen 

Das Rage könnte mir von der Größe her passen. Wenns mir jemand schenkt probier ichs mal für euch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht doch so aus als wäre es auch mal einen Besuch wert. Oder zu langweilig?

Glaube da braucht man kein 




oder




oder




dazu


----------



## *Bike-freak* (17. Oktober 2010)

mhhh zu langweilig.

@la bourde,
ich komm mal zu dir und dann schauen wir was passt (ritzel,sattelstütze)


----------



## slayerrider (17. Oktober 2010)

Am Evil hat es Spankteile....
Und wenn man keinen DH-Bike braucht ist es in der Tat zu langweilig.


----------



## Matthias247 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, dacht ich schon fast. Aber ihr könnt ja das Dirtbike nehmen 


Alternativ hätte ich noch einen anderen Vorschlag für euch, wenn euch das zu anspruchslos ist:


----------



## la bourde (18. Oktober 2010)

Der richtig slylische BMXer ist zurueck:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15701010"]http://vimeo.com/15701010[/ame]

Noch was krankes, brakeless...

Und noch ein bisschen Danny M.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15931833"]Warum habe ich bremse auf meinem Trial Bike, ist doch nicht nötig oder ?[/ame]


----------



## cafescup (18. Oktober 2010)

@ ALL

wie sieht es denn heute mit Stammtisch aus?

Ra, La_bourd und meiner einer dachten zur Abwechslung mal
an den *Wichtel (beim Meilenwerk wer`s nicht kennt)*

Treffpunkt wäre:

*Stammtisch 20:00 Uhr im Wichtel (Meilenwerk)*
wer ist mit dabei?


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## plusminus (18. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja bahnhofsnah wenn ichs recht versteh. Wenn nach der Uni und einem kleinen Wiedereinstiegstrainnig noch Luft ist komm ich vorbei - oder ich schau während meiner Runde rein!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## DaBoom (18. Oktober 2010)

So langsam könnte man den Beitrag in Off Topic verschieben

Wichtel -> 
Bier: naja
Speisen: oh ne


----------



## *Bike-freak* (18. Oktober 2010)

Wichtigster Post:

Wir haben die 4000 ereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. Oktober 2010)

OK, machen wir einen Milestonereview (das heißt schon so?) und gehen, dann zu unserem nächsten Ziel. 5000 Posts und Teil 2.


----------



## cafescup (18. Oktober 2010)

*Und unser Forum ist noch lange nicht Tot!!*


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> Wichtigster Post:
> 
> Wir haben die 4000 ereicht


Und es ist *meiner!* 



slayerrider schrieb:


> OK, machen wir einen Milestonereview (das heißt schon so?) und gehen, dann zu unserem nächsten Ziel. 5000 Posts und Teil 2.


Zum Review:
Wir sollten mal wieder etwas etwas öfter zusammen fahren gehen, brauchen ne bessere Fahrtechnik, mehr Ausdauer und vor allem krassere Bikes 
Ansonsten alles super.

Wo der 2te Teil bleibt weiß ich auch nicht, sollte ja glaub ich schon bei 3000 gesplittet werden.


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Die Karte von Google Maps und der Anfahrtsskizze vom Wichtel unterscheiden sich ein bisschen. Muss ich einfach nur die Wolfgang Brumme Allee Richtung Sifi lang laufen und dann nach dem Meilenwerk links? Alternativ würde ich mich einfach jemandem (LaBourde?) anschließen und zusammen hinlaufen.


----------



## la bourde (18. Oktober 2010)

stevenscrosser schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei. Die Karte von Google Maps und der Anfahrtsskizze vom Wichtel unterscheiden sich ein bisschen. Muss ich einfach nur die Wolfgang Brumme Allee Richtung Sifi lang laufen und dann nach dem Meilenwerk links? Alternativ würde ich mich einfach jemandem (LaBourde?) anschließen und zusammen hinlaufen.



ich werde wie immer mit einem viertel Stunde Verspätung kommen.
Aber du kannst um 20:05 bei mir klingeln.

Gruss,


PS: yes 4000 erreicht mit "bin dabei" !!!


----------



## stevenscrosser (18. Oktober 2010)

Perfekt - Danke


----------



## Matthias247 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein Trick für Jannick


----------



## slayerrider (18. Oktober 2010)

as long as you have the bar, you have control


----------



## exel (18. Oktober 2010)

gleich lässt er los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (18. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Und es ist *meiner!*
> 
> 
> Zum Review:
> Wir sollten mal wieder etwas etwas öfter zusammen fahren gehen, brauchen ne bessere Fahrtechnik, mehr Ausdauer und vor allem krassere Bikes



Da gibt es nur eine Antwort: Bad Wildbad, da nach kann es auch keinen Argumente gegen das Glory mehr geben.



exel schrieb:


> gleich lässt er los



nein, den steht er!


----------



## *Bike-freak* (18. Oktober 2010)

so nochmal wichtiger post mir is langweilig

was machen wir am we?


----------



## I_Flowri (19. Oktober 2010)

*Bike-freak* schrieb:


> so nochmal wichtiger post mir is langweilig
> 
> was machen wir am we?




oh wirklich very imoprtnend


----------



## slayerrider (19. Oktober 2010)

Equally goes it loose with good English.


----------



## la bourde (19. Oktober 2010)

Krasse Tricks am Start !!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/15842862"]http://vimeo.com/15842862[/ame]


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schon. Aber irgendwie hats nicht mehr allzuviel mit Biken zu tun.
Wenns Wetter mal wieder brauchbar werden sollte würde ich gerne morgen abend und/oder am Wochenende mal wieder ne Runde fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (20. Oktober 2010)

Viel ist so flatland shit, aber der Laternenpfahl-Trick ist hammer, muss ich auch lernen.

Fahren wohl eher am We, aber ich hätte auch Bock.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Viel ist so flatland shit, aber der Laternenpfahl-Trick ist hammer, muss ich auch lernen.


Ja, der Trick ist cool, aber du würdest das Ding wohl auch ausreißen


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

Freitag Abend wenn's net schifft könnte ich eine Runde drehen. 

Wer noch?

Holk


----------



## slayerrider (20. Oktober 2010)

ich will. Nehmen wir die Kids vom RKV mit?

@Exel: Ach, wo ist das Bild von deinem Bike????

@Ra: Hast du gesehen, dass jemand schon wieder deinen richtigen Name hier gepostet hat? Manche lernen es nie.


----------



## Matthias247 (20. Oktober 2010)

Für so ne kleine Runde Freitag Abend wäre ich auch zu haben. Jetzt wo ich am Wochenende ungefähr 1L Öl aus der Negativkammer meiner Gabel entfernt hab und das Ding plötzlich wieder damit auch tatsächlich wieder federt kann ich ja auch wieder Trails fahren 

An wann hattet ihr denn gedacht? 17:00? Evtl. muss man Licht einpacken. Ne riesen Sauerei wirds in jedem Fall werden.
slayerrider: Du darfst soviele mitnehmen wie du den Berg hochschieben kannst


----------



## *Bike-freak* (20. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Du darfst soviele mitnehmen wie du den Berg hochschieben kannst


 

ich bin am freitag nicht da.


----------



## exel (20. Oktober 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> @Exel: Ach, wo ist das Bild von deinem Bike????


Damit wollte ich eigentlich warten bis mein Laufrad da, ne RR Kassette drauf und meine Bremsleitung gekürzt ist. Außerdem wollte ich das Foto mit der SLR von meinem Dad machen


----------



## Matthias247 (21. Oktober 2010)

In der Galerie wurde gerade ein Thema bei 3700 Beiträgen und eins anderes bei ca. 3000 Beiträgen getrennt. Scheint also noch nicht so wirklich automatisiert zu sein. Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch Seite 200


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

